# [SPOILERS] Secret Santa 2013 Presents Revealed!



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2013)

It's present time! Open your present! Open your present! Show us what you got from your Secret Santa!!

Please make sure to use the SPOILER TAG so others who are waiting may choose to remain spoiler free as they wait for their gifts!






Thank you all for participating in the 2013 Secret Santa exchange! See you in September or October 2014!





*Secret Santa* *Giftee* ttanner2005 allistra44 STLSportsGirl13 alterkate utgal2004 AmandaWarwick BagLady amdoerr Sunflowercake angienharry puppymomofthree Animezing elizabethrose BagLady jenniferrose bellatrix42 jaylee78 Bethesda1234 lemony007 Bflopolska morre22 blueangel1023 EmpressMelli bluelion dotybird bonita22 latinafeminista Charity1217 donutbaby chelsealady Last Contrast chelsealynn Zadidoll CheshireCookie iPretty949 CourtneyB heather4602 Dakota750 allistra44 Dayo Steph LolaJay Deareux Jazbot DeSha DeSha Donna529 heath67013 donutbaby HHummel DorotaD tnorth1852 dotybird Kristine Walker DoubleShot slinka Elizabeth Mac chelsealynn elizabethrose evildrporkchop EmpressMelli lioness90 evildrporkchop tulosai farrah3 LisaLeah FireNRice DoubleShot FormosaHoney paralegalatl FrostKitty FormosaHoney gemstone trekkersangel heartsandwhimsy jac a heath67013 heartsandwhimsy heather4602 Jac13 HHummel KittenZ iPretty949 CourtneyB jac a NittanyLionGRRL Jac13 mckondik Jamie P JC327 jannie135 tanya0949 jaylee78 gemstone Jazbot tgooberbutt JC327 OpheliaDiFranco jenniferrose klg534 jordiemac3* Sakura83 jpark107 Dayo Steph Jwls750 LadyK kellsbells Tiffany27la KellyKaye blueangel1023 KittenZ yousoldtheworld klg534 angienharry Kristine Walker usofjessamerica LadyK chelsealady Lanai12 meaganola Last Contrast jannie135 latinafeminista* CheshireCookie lemony007 makeitupasigo lioness90 amdoerr LisaLeah bonita22 LolaJay luckyme502 lovepink mermuse luckyme502 MissRoe LyndaV LyndaV magicalmom jpark107 makeitupasigo bluelion Margo Julianna alterkate mckondik Donna529 meaganola Bethesda1234 mermuse nicepenguins mishmish Bflopolska missemiee Dakota750 MissRoe DorotaD morre22 KellyKaye nicepenguins Charity1217 nikkimouse Jamie P NittanyLionGRRL kellsbells OpheliaDiFranco StefanieH30 paralegalatl lovepink pooteeweet213 secrethoarder puppymomofthree Elizabeth Mac Sakura83 Lanai12 secrethoarder FireNRice Sheeeeeelby bellatrix42 slinka farrah3 sparklegirl Jwls750 StefanieH30 jordiemac3 StickyLips magicalmom STLSportsGirl13 FrostKitty Sunflowercake Margo Julianna tanya0949 mishmish tgooberbutt nikkimouse Tiffany27la wrkreads tnorth1852 Animezing trekkersangel StickyLips ttanner2005 Sheeeeeelby tulosai missemiee tweakabell AmandaWarwick usofjessamerica sparklegirl utgal2004 tweakabell wrkreads pooteeweet213 yousoldtheworld Deareux Zadidoll


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 20, 2013)

Subbing for reveals!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm so very excited about this!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm so excited for my person to get hers! I hope she posts on here when it arrives


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 21, 2013)

While I'm thinking about it I can't remember how to do a spoiler or post a picture(s) maybe someone could post a how to.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't wait to get everything together and sent out!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

YAY subbing for reveals, I love seeing what everyone gets!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 21, 2013)

updates


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 21, 2013)

Excited, dear secret santa, even if you already send the present, I will not be able to open it until the first week of December so feel free to take your time sending it (;


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm so excited for my girl to get her present! I can't wait to see what everyone gets and how creative people are.


----------



## dotybird (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see all the goodies! I will be traveling from December 14-20 and won't have much access to the internet and so I am hoping that there will be some reveals before then!


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 21, 2013)

Updates!! Can't wait!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

So excited!  I'm not opening mine until Christmas day- I'm not gonna be with my family so it'll be nice to have something to open!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

This makes me happier than a kid in a candy store!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

So are most people opening them right away or are y'all going to wait?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So are most people opening them right away or are y'all going to wait?
There is absolutely no way I'm going to be able to wait!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> So are most people opening them right away or are y'all going to wait?


 Yeah...not waiting. That won't be happening. I answered one of the survey things that I'm going to tear into it like a mad woman!!! Lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah...not waiting. That won't be happening. I answered one of the survey things that I'm going to tear into it like a mad woman!!! Lol
ME TOO!!!! I have a tendency to go a little wild! beware package, beware!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So are most people opening them right away or are y'all going to wait?

I definitely won't be able to resist!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited!  I'm not opening mine until Christmas day- I'm not gonna be with my family so it'll be nice to have something to open!!
I'm going to try and wait for Christmas but I'm a very impatient person so we will see hahahaha


----------



## Animezing (Nov 21, 2013)

> So are most people opening them right away or are y'all going to wait?


 I'm hoping my SS gives me permission to open it up immediately - I lack self control. :/


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to try and wait for Christmas but I'm a very impatient person so we will see hahahaha

Same... I might open the box that it comes in so I can see it?  I dunno.. I dunno.  I am going to struggle.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 21, 2013)

My packages will have specific instructions for opening. My gals can follow the instructions or not. It's up to them.  So excited for this!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

> My packages will have specific instructions for opening. My gals can follow the instructions or not. It's up to them.  So excited for this!


 I like the idea of sending instructions but I know I couldn't follow them... Hahaha.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> I like the idea of sending instructions but I know I couldn't follow them... Hahaha.


I'm going to do a letter/instructions. Kind of explaining why I picked what I picked and what not. And instructions for opening it. It won't be date specific though, I don't care if they open before Christmas, because I know I'm not waiting!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I'm going to do a letter/instructions. Kind of explaining why I picked what I picked and what not. And instructions for opening it. It won't be date specific though, I don't care if they open before Christmas, because I know I'm not waiting!!


 I was going to do the same in regards to a letter. Just to let her know why I thought she would love what I picked.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not going to wait. I can't hold myself back! I'm also going to include a letter explaining everything, like they do for sub boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So are most people opening them right away or are y'all going to wait?

I like the idea of waiting, since I won't have an actual Christmas this year with anything to open (and I always have to work on holidays, etc)...but I know that won't happen. Unless there are instructions that say otherwise I'll open it right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 22, 2013)

This is going to be the best thread!

I can't wait for my Santee to get her stash....


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

While I'm thinking about it I can't remember how to do a spoiler or post a picture(s) maybe someone could post a how to.

When you're in the text box, click on "More" to the right of all of the buttons for formatting, it will open up more buttons. The one that looks like a black speech bubble is the spoiler one. Click it and then write your text.

This is what it will show up as!
OR you can past your text/images and then highlight them and then click the black speech bubble and just make sure it's all in there and hit submit.

As long as the pictures/texts show up in a orangey box in this main text box, you should be good! I hope that helped and wasn't confusing.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Spoiler










Just trying to see if the spoiler works..


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

I got a gift with the message "Gift 1 from your Makeup Talk Secret Santa"! I don't have a username...so, Stefanie, thank you so much! 

Benefit Benetint Benefit Sugarbomb Gloss (I LOVE this stuff!) Mini of Benefit BadGal Lash    
My camera is dead, so after it's charged I'll take a photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a gift with the message "Gift 1 from your Makeup Talk Secret Santa"! I don't have a username...so, Stefanie, thank you so much! 



Benefit Benetint Benefit Sugarbomb Gloss (I LOVE this stuff!) Mini of Benefit BadGal Lash    
My camera is dead, so after it's charged I'll take a photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

YAAAAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a gift with the message "Gift 1 from your Makeup Talk Secret Santa"! I don't have a username...so, Stefanie, thank you so much! 



Benefit Benetint Benefit Sugarbomb Gloss (I LOVE this stuff!) Mini of Benefit BadGal Lash    
My camera is dead, so after it's charged I'll take a photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Awesome gift!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 23, 2013)

Subbing for reveals! If my SS says to wait, I'll wait. For my Santee -- it's set up to where she can do a count down or go nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2013)

> Subbing for reveals! If my SS says to wait, I'll wait. For my Santee -- it's set up to where she can do a count down or go nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm good at following rules like scheduled package opening, but if there's no rule, it's fair game!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

I actually thought mine was something that I had ordered for myself, lol! Otherwise I would have asked first.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 23, 2013)

subbing.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a gift with the message "Gift 1 from your Makeup Talk Secret Santa"! I don't have a username...so, Stefanie, thank you so much! 



Benefit Benetint Benefit Sugarbomb Gloss (I LOVE this stuff!) Mini of Benefit BadGal Lash    
My camera is dead, so after it's charged I'll take a photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay!! Congrats on getting the first gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!! Congrats on getting the first gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 23, 2013)

Eek! This is so exciting!


----------



## DeSha (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a gift with the message "Gift 1 from your Makeup Talk Secret Santa"! I don't have a username...so, Stefanie, thank you so much! 



Benefit Benetint Benefit Sugarbomb Gloss (I LOVE this stuff!) Mini of Benefit BadGal Lash    
My camera is dead, so after it's charged I'll take a photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow.. very nice!

*sings "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas..."*


----------



## LadyK (Nov 23, 2013)

How did I miss this thread?  I am so excited for the reveals.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 23, 2013)

WHOOOOOOOO UPDATES!!!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did I miss this thread?  I am so excited for the reveals. 
I know, right? I feel like my invite to the reveal party got lost in the mail!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 23, 2013)

Updates!!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 23, 2013)

> I got a gift with the message "Gift 1 from your Makeup Talk Secret Santa"! I don't have a username...so, Stefanie, thank you so much!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My camera is dead, so after it's charged I'll take a photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm your secret Santa. There's one more box on its way. Hope you enjoy


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm your secret Santa. There's one more box on its way. Hope you enjoy
Thank you so much!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 23, 2013)

Updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 24, 2013)

Subbing for updates. So excited to see what everyone gets!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 24, 2013)

Aaahhhs that is sooo nice. You got a nice early gift and waiting on another. Enjoy!!! Now I am super excited.


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 25, 2013)

Updates


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 27, 2013)

Woo-hoo!  Looking forward to seeing everyone's gifts!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 27, 2013)

I got my gift from @trekkersangel tonight, just now, after a long and awful day at work. To say that I am overwhelmed is an understatement. I feel, quite literally, blessed to have gotten such a thoughtful Santa.  While I am following your instructions and will only start opening on December 1, I am sorely tempted.  

I sincerely thank you from the bottom of my heart.  This is all very overwhelming- truly more than I could ever have even hoped for or dreamed of in my wildest imagination.  While I have tried not to harp on it on the boards much (if at all) it has been a very rough few months.  To say that this means the world to me is no exaggeration.

I will try to post a picture of the BEAUTIFULLY packaged and wrapped box later tonight or tomorrow.  I have no smartphone (shocking I know) and have to rely on my old fashioned camera, which is currently, predictably, MIA.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 27, 2013)

> I got my gift from @trekkersangel Â tonight, just now, after a long and awful day at work. To say that I am overwhelmed is an understatement. I feel, quite literally, blessed to have gotten such a thoughtful Santa. Â While I am following your instructions and will only start opening on December 1, I am sorely tempted. Â  I sincerely thank you from the bottom of my heart. Â This is all very overwhelming- truly more than I could ever have even hoped for or dreamed of in my wildest imagination. Â While I have tried not to harp on it on the boards much (if at all) it has been a very rough few months. Â To say that this means the world to me is no exaggeration. I will try to post a picture of the BEAUTIFULLY packaged and wrapped box later tonight or tomorrow. Â I have no smartphone (shocking I know) and have to rely on my old fashioned camera, which is currently, predictably, MIA.


 I'm glad you got it safe &amp; sound. I'm your nail secret Santa (I know you are participating in both). I hope you enjoy everything. I had way too much fun putting it all together for you. And remember I still have 3 more gifts coming. They haven't made it to me yet, but as soon as they come in I will send them too! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm glad you got it safe &amp; sound. I'm your nail secret Santa (I know you are participating in both). I hope you enjoy everything. I had way too much fun putting it all together for you.

And remember I still have 3 more gifts coming. They haven't made it to me yet, but as soon as they come in I will send them too!

Merry Christmas!
I am so overwhelmed and thankful.  I really can't even tell you.  You're the best. I know I will love it all because I LOVE IT ALL ALREADY even not having opened any!!!  I really truly hope you get a santa as thoughtful as you.

Just so it is clear for the rest of the forum (I fear I was a little incoherent above) trekkersangel did a 25 days of Christmas kind of thing for me, and I can start opening the gifts one at a time on December 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't figure out how to post a spoiler from my phone.. help pretty please?!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't figure out how to post a spoiler from my phone.. help pretty please?!

This is an all-text thing!  Type the following without the spaces in the brackets:

[ spoiler ] Whatever is in here will be under the spoiler tag! [ /spoiler ]


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2013)

> This is an all-text thing! Â Type the following without the spaces in the brackets: [ spoiler ] Whatever is in here will be under the spoiler tag! [ /spoiler ]


 You are amazing thanks!


----------



## slinka (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm all aquiver with antici...pation.

Someone needs to open a present, so I can live through their happiness lol.

I WANNA SEE ALL OF THE PRETTY THINGSSSS


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2013)

I have been trying to post about my amazing SS gifts for the past couple of hours but something keeps coming up.. My phone died.. my baby isn't feeling well... my phone froze.. now I can post pictures from my phone but can't write anything so I have to type on my computer and then upload pictures from my phone in a second post because for some reason my phone is really screwed up right now.  Words cannot adequately describe how touched I am by this gift.  My girl put so much thought and effort into my gift and I definitely shed quite a few tears while opening it.  Each gift was individually wrapped and came with a cute little rhyming note and then on the back she wrote why she chose the gift.  The idea was to open one gift a day for 25 days, but I'm the absolute worst when it comes to stuff like this.. lol I have zero will power so she gave me the go ahead to tear into everything!   Trekkersangel you made me so very happy and I am beyond grateful!!  You spoiled me absolutely rotten and I love everything!!  Seriously there isn't one thing that I don't absolutely love.  My favorite item though is the one you made for me.. I love it!!   I'm going to grab my phone and post pictures now.. I wanted to be able to write a little something next to each picture saying why I loved each item so much that you picked but again my phone is all crazy... and I am so very sleep deprived right now from being up with this sick baby but I will message you tomorrow : )  I still can't believe how amazing everything is.. I just keep going to my new pile of goodies and playing with all of it.. THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2013)

Posts consolidated and merged.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2013)

Had to jump back on the computer.. only have a second because baby woke up and is crying.. HOW AMAZING IS ALL THIS???!!!!  She even sent my 3 little girls gifts and they felt so super special helping Mommy open her presents and having a present to keep for themself!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Had to jump back on the computer.. only have a second because baby woke up and is crying.. HOW AMAZING IS ALL THIS???!!!!  She even sent my 3 little girls gifts and they felt so super special helping Mommy open her presents and having a present to keep for themself!
This is too amazing!! Way to set the bar high! @trekkersangel lol


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

THAT WAS AWESOME. YAY FOR PRETTIES!!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

That starlooks blush is the same color as one of my favorites.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm all aquiver with antici...pation.

Someone needs to open a present, so I can live through their happiness lol.

I WANNA SEE ALL OF THE PRETTY THINGSSSS




Love the 10 things I hate about you reference!!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow. Super awesome SS gifts!!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

Holy flipping cow! Yeah I would call that setting the bar high.


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Donna529 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Had to jump back on the computer.. only have a second because baby woke up and is crying.. HOW AMAZING IS ALL THIS???!!!!  She even sent my 3 little girls gifts and they felt so super special helping Mommy open her presents and having a present to keep for themself!
Totally AWESOME


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow - what a great gift!


----------



## tanya0949 (Nov 28, 2013)

@heartsandwhimsy - thank you for posting photos!!! I hope your little one is feeling much better.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





















































Posts consolidated and merged.

This is such a beautiful gift, love it. I'm not quite sure I'll go this route because my person is probably more of the type to open it all at once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also....

Dear Santee, I'm afraid your present will be sent out a little later than the 1st because of a few things I'm waiting on, but I promise it will be worth while.

To my SS, I wanted to especially thank you today for thinking of me and taking time out of your busy day to do this. Know that whatever you send me will be appreciated  and I can't promise that it won't make me teary eye opening it.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2013)

I was thinking how touched that I was by this gift and I have to say that I have never in all my life received a gift that was so well thought out and so just for me. Growing up in an incredibly dysfunctional family the holidays were never something to look forward to. I only recently started enjoying the holidays once I had children of my own and could make it special for them. Nobody has ever taken the time or effort to do something like this for me and it truly is something that I will remember always.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to the best &amp; most loving group of ladies I know! I feel like the holidays are SO special this year just getting to know some crazy make up addicts like myself. This whole secret Santa thing has helped me really get to know people, their joys, their struggles, their amazing accomplishments. It has made me thankful for all of you. I know I've grown as a person just having all of you touch my life in some way by the words you say &amp; the wonderful things I hear you do for others. Yes, make up talk is full of the best, most caring, brilliant, corky, most amazing people ever! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





















































Posts consolidated and merged.

Oh, wow! This is such a beautiful and  thoughtful gift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You deserve it!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 29, 2013)

@trekkersangel that was so nice! It's obvious you put a whole lot of time and thought into her gift. I'm so impressed!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 29, 2013)

It's here! It's here! My SS is Angienharry and boy, oh boy did she spoil me!

 She sent me a box of happiness! My gifts are:

Maybelline Lasting Drama gel liner in Eggplant, I've been wanting this shade gel liner for a while.

ELF Daily brush cleaner, I needed this so bad and never remembered to order before my no-buy!

Aloe Cozy Socks!!!! Everytime I bought a pair I felt guilty and gave them to Momma, now I have a pair of my very own. I'll be wearing these to bed tonight!

Ghirardelli Milk Chocolate bar 3.5 ounces! Score!!!!

Stila Portrait of a Perfect Eye Palette!! omg happy happy me!

 I loved every single gift, but my most favorite, blew-me-away gift is......
(insert drumroll)

Cooking in Oz!!!!! Holy cats a Wizard of Oz themed cookbook! I screamed when I opened it, I collect cookbooks and adore WoO,anything Judy Garland and had never even heard of this book before.

  Angie, thank you so many million times, you touched my heart so deeply with your choices and every time I read or prepare a recipe from Cooking in Oz I will think of you and your kindness,


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 29, 2013)

> It's here! It's here! My SS is Angienharry and boy, oh boy did she spoil me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ooh a box full of fun! Congrats &amp; great job to your Santa! This is so fun! I love seeing people's goodies! Post some pics so we can gawk at it all!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 29, 2013)

OK gonna try to put pics behind spoiler...wish me luck!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 29, 2013)

Y



> It's here! It's here! My SS is Angienharry and boy, oh boy did she spoil me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yeah!! So glad you liked everything!! After totally stalking your posts, profile, and questionnaires, I knew I wanted to get a cookbook and when I found the wizard of oz one, I knew it was the perfect one. The stila palette was meant to be the big thing but the cookbook ended up being my favorite too!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Ahhhh such a great gift!! This is so much fun!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's here! It's here! My SS is Angienharry and boy, oh boy did she spoil me!

 She sent me a box of happiness! My gifts are:

Maybelline Lasting Drama gel liner in Eggplant, I've been wanting this shade gel liner for a while.

ELF Daily brush cleaner, I needed this so bad and never remembered to order before my no-buy!

Aloe Cozy Socks!!!! Everytime I bought a pair I felt guilty and gave them to Momma, now I have a pair of my very own. I'll be wearing these to bed tonight!

Ghirardelli Milk Chocolate bar 3.5 ounces! Score!!!!

Stila Portrait of a Perfect Eye Palette!! omg happy happy me!

 I loved every single gift, but my most favorite, blew-me-away gift is......
(insert drumroll)

Cooking in Oz!!!!! Holy cats a Wizard of Oz themed cookbook! I screamed when I opened it, I collect cookbooks and adore WoO,anything Judy Garland and had never even heard of this book before.

  Angie, thank you so many million times, you touched my heart so deeply with your choices and every time I read or prepare a recipe from Cooking in Oz I will think of you and your kindness,
 
That is such a cute &amp; thoughtful gift! 






Love seeing what everyone is getting!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's here! It's here! My SS is Angienharry and boy, oh boy did she spoil me!

 She sent me a box of happiness! My gifts are:

Maybelline Lasting Drama gel liner in Eggplant, I've been wanting this shade gel liner for a while.

ELF Daily brush cleaner, I needed this so bad and never remembered to order before my no-buy!

Aloe Cozy Socks!!!! Everytime I bought a pair I felt guilty and gave them to Momma, now I have a pair of my very own. I'll be wearing these to bed tonight!

Ghirardelli Milk Chocolate bar 3.5 ounces! Score!!!!

Stila Portrait of a Perfect Eye Palette!! omg happy happy me!

 I loved every single gift, but my most favorite, blew-me-away gift is......
(insert drumroll)

Cooking in Oz!!!!! Holy cats a Wizard of Oz themed cookbook! I screamed when I opened it, I collect cookbooks and adore WoO,anything Judy Garland and had never even heard of this book before.

  Angie, thank you so many million times, you touched my heart so deeply with your choices and every time I read or prepare a recipe from Cooking in Oz I will think of you and your kindness,
 
That cookbook looks so cool!  What an awesome present!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 29, 2013)

YAY! More gifts, I am so excited y'all.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 29, 2013)

Seeing these gifts makes me so happy!


----------



## slinka (Nov 29, 2013)

I really hope that my girl posts on here when she gets hers. I put a lot into stalking her and tracking down her stuff and fighting with the postal people and companies' electronic devices that keep telling them to cancel my orders cause my address is "invalid" according to the modern world.

I guess I just want to know that she liked it so much, that she'd post her happiness here! lol. Is it wrong to want that? =p

The gifts posted here so far have been awesome- such thoughtful, thoughtful (And generous!) people here!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ooh a box full of fun! Congrats &amp; great job to your Santa!

This is so fun! I love seeing people's goodies! Post some pics so we can gawk at it all!
That's awesome that you live in Williamsburg!  One of my close friends from college is a blacksmith at Colonial Williamsburg.

Also, that Halloween photo of you and your fam is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 29, 2013)

> That's awesome that you live in Williamsburg! Â One of my close friends from college is a blacksmith at Colonial Williamsburg. Also, that Halloween photo of you and your fam is INCREDIBLE!


 We are military &amp; are stationed at Langley AFB right now, but can't live on base because of the size of our family. We actually live in a little town in VA but we are close to Williamsburg &amp; claim it since most people have heard if it. We took the kids to the Yankee candle factory flagship store today to see Santa &amp; play in the "snow room." It's a fun place. And thank you for the costume compliment. Halloween is my favorite holiday. I make our family theme costumes every year. I love doing it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 29, 2013)

> We are military &amp; are stationed at Langley AFB right now, but can't live on base because of the size of our family. We actually live in a little town in VA but we are close to Williamsburg &amp; claim it since most people have heard if it. We took the kids to the Yankee candle factory flagship store today to see Santa &amp; play in the "snow room." It's a fun place. And thank you for the costume compliment. Halloween is my favorite holiday. I make our family theme costumes every year. I love doing it.


 I lived in Virginia for three years before we were stationed in New York. We lived in Newport News. I miss the area so much.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 29, 2013)

I lived in Hampton, VA for nine years. From 2000-2009.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 29, 2013)

I did my undergrad degree in williamsburg and it was such a wonderful place to live out that experience.  I still visit when I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been a re-enactor at Colonial Williamsburg before!  I know, I'm betraying my super-cool roots here, but I've done Revolutionary War re-enactment with my family since the second grade.  It's actually so much fun to be in costume at places like Williamsburg and Mount Vernon.  People treat you completely differently, like you're all part of a secret society... that dresses funny on weekends.  It's kind of a good thing I don't live near Williamsburg, because I would drink gallons of the sparkling cider from The King's Arms EVERY DAY if I could.

Awesome nerd dance break!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 29, 2013)

I got my other gifts from Stefanie today! It made my day SO much better! 

Lots of chocolate, Christmas Peeps, Lindor Truffles, Runts, Life Savers, Nerds &amp; Sweetheart ornaments...tons of candy, lol! Chocolate-mint tea, sequined black scarf, giant purple stocking, vanilla lotion, yarn, crochet hooks, weekly planner, TONS of polishes, e.l.f. lip stain &amp; lip crayon, e.l.f. blush, NYC blush &amp; eyeshadow, mini Stainiac, mini Youngblood Finishing Powder, necklaces, bracelets, eyeliners, 3 sets of lashes...and I'm probably leaving some things out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Oh, the cat toys are missing from the pics...they were quickly confiscated by the cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Many thanks! 

Spoiler pics:



Spoiler















Hi!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 29, 2013)

Spoiler







       


*PUTTING A PIC IN A SPOILER*

Open up a spoiler, type in some spaces to get the tan box to appear in the main editor/typing section. Click in the tan section and add a picture as you would normally but just in the tan field


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks, Jess! I edited my above post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 29, 2013)

@paralegalatl yup! i see that! hopefully that post will help other ladies!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 29, 2013)

Wowza! Everyone is being so thoughtful!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 29, 2013)

I am loving the love.

These gifts are so thoughtful...in the true sense of the word.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





















































Posts consolidated and merged.

Wow that's an amazingly thoughtful gift! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's here! It's here! My SS is Angienharry and boy, oh boy did she spoil me!

 She sent me a box of happiness! My gifts are:

Maybelline Lasting Drama gel liner in Eggplant, I've been wanting this shade gel liner for a while.

ELF Daily brush cleaner, I needed this so bad and never remembered to order before my no-buy!

Aloe Cozy Socks!!!! Everytime I bought a pair I felt guilty and gave them to Momma, now I have a pair of my very own. I'll be wearing these to bed tonight!

Ghirardelli Milk Chocolate bar 3.5 ounces! Score!!!!

Stila Portrait of a Perfect Eye Palette!! omg happy happy me!

 I loved every single gift, but my most favorite, blew-me-away gift is......
(insert drumroll)

Cooking in Oz!!!!! Holy cats a Wizard of Oz themed cookbook! I screamed when I opened it, I collect cookbooks and adore WoO,anything Judy Garland and had never even heard of this book before.

  Angie, thank you so many million times, you touched my heart so deeply with your choices and every time I read or prepare a recipe from Cooking in Oz I will think of you and your kindness,
 
Great gift!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope that my girl posts on here when she gets hers. I put a lot into stalking her and tracking down her stuff and fighting with the postal people and companies' electronic devices that keep telling them to cancel my orders cause my address is "invalid" according to the modern world.

I guess I just want to know that she liked it so much, that she'd post her happiness here! lol. Is it wrong to want that? =p

The gifts posted here so far have been awesome- such thoughtful, thoughtful (And generous!) people here!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my other gifts from Stefanie today! It made my day SO much better!

Lots of chocolate, Christmas Peeps, Lindor Truffles, Runts, Life Savers, Nerds &amp; Sweetheart ornaments...tons of candy, lol! Chocolate-mint tea, sequined black scarf, giant purple stocking, vanilla lotion, yarn, crochet hooks, weekly planner, TONS of polishes, e.l.f. lip stain &amp; lip crayon, e.l.f. blush, NYC blush &amp; eyeshadow, mini Stainiac, mini Youngblood Finishing Powder, necklaces, bracelets, eyeliners, 3 sets of lashes...and I'm probably leaving some things out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh, the cat toys are missing from the pics...they were quickly confiscated by the cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Many thanks!

Spoiler pics:



Spoiler















Hi!


 Wow! loving all the gifts I am seeing so far.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 30, 2013)

Everything looks so amazing!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow! These gifts are so thoughtful. My husband was peeking and he told me that if my SS does a 12 or 25 day gift... he is forcing me to open them up AS DIRECTED. Hahaha!!!! I left my lady a note saying that she can either open 12 at a time, or one per day. I don't mind either way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 30, 2013)

Totally AWESOME gifts. I am waiting on 2 things I should have next week and I am ready to ship


----------



## Deareux (Nov 30, 2013)

I have one final order coming through the mail before I can ship. I'm so excited! I even put together a booklet detailing why I chose the items that I did. I hope the likes everything.


----------



## donutbaby (Dec 1, 2013)

Um, is it weird that I'm crying while looking at these?  It just brings me so much joy!  I'm such a sap!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2013)

> Um, is it weird that I'm crying while looking at these? Â It just brings me so much joy! Â I'm such a sap! Â


 Haha, no! I cried too. I'm going to be such a basketcase when my own gift arrives!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

12:00 PM




MG!!  A box arrived for me, this morning... on a Sunday!  The postage alone met &amp; exceeded the SS spending guidelines.   Yes it is indeeded from Brandon MS!  I had been sneakily backing into the tracking state info and the SS baord and was pretty convinced that I knew the identity of my SS.  I can tell this is going to be something very special.  Gosh...

12:15

Made brunch of 2 sunny-side up eggs with Chinese numbing-spicey pepper, raisen toast sticks, strawberries and cf coffee with caramel &amp; hot pepper creamer.  

Am frozen upstairs in my room, can't move between choosing which to do first - breakast, box or recharge battery.

12:30

Made self eat one egg and pretend not to care...  who am I fooling?  Box won!!  Going to read card first.




    You are the most awesomest Holly Higgins, a.k.a. DoubleShot!!  





Camera battery recharging and didn't unwrap any tissued items yet...  Oh but there are 2 of the softest and lightest hand-knit scarvs!!  They will be perfect for the cold, long subways rides in the underbellies of NYC between Queens, Manhattan, Brookllyn and Bronx!   They will be ever-so perfect against my brown zip-up!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  12:00 PM




MG!!  A box arrived for me, this morning... on a Sunday!  The postage alone met &amp; exceeded the SS spending guidelines.   Yes it is indeeded from Brandon MS!  I had been sneakily backing into the tracking state info and the SS baord and was pretty convinced that I knew the identity of my SS.  I can tell this is going to be something very special.  Gosh...

12:15

Made brunch of 2 sunny-side up eggs with Chinese numbing-spicey pepper, raisen toast sticks, strawberries and cf coffee with caramel &amp; hot pepper creamer.  

Am frozen upstairs in my room, can't move between choosing which to do first - breakast, box or recharge battery.

12:30

Made self eat one egg and pretend not to care...  who am I fooling?  Box won!!  Going to read card first.




    You are the most awesomest Holly Higgins, a.k.a. DoubleShot!!  





Camera battery recharging and didn't unwrap any tissued items yet...  Oh but there are 2 of the softest and lightest hand-knit scarvs!!
Sound's absolutely fabulous! so excited to see people get their gifts. Can't wait to see some photos!

Here's a little preview for the box I'm preparing for my santee for regular SS   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I'm afraid my nail santee on the other hand will be shipped later than wanted because I'm waiting on a few things that I ordered so I apologize for that.





This is gift box 1 of 3 



 but it's nearly ready, so excited !


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2013)

> 12:00 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can't wait to see what you got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> 12:00 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So happy you got your gifts! I took up crochet this year so I'm thrilled you love the scarves! Hope you like everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 1, 2013)

Just snuggled up with my three little girls watching Christmas movies and drinking salted caramel hot chocolate from my SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Can't wait to ship my girl's gift(s)! I just know she's gonna love it! ...just wish I could wrap better, lol. (I just can't with these really weird shaped things haha)


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

I got a double shot from my SS DoubleShot!!  

This is the box that is for me!!  Yeah, little ole' me!  I didm't ask for anything personally, just have a solid private stockpile of beauty products.  

But am SOOOOOO excited.  Have squeezed, proded, shook and tried to read through the tissue paper to figure out what the snowy white tissue is covering.   Loved the card!  

I'm going to try to be good for as long as possible and resist opening!

The entire box is in a gorgeous prestine snow theme, coordinated with muted earthy colors.  Card of snow flake, white and ever-green tissue paper with glitter.  My bed's got glitter all over it now 



...  The purple and white combo is a stunner!





A little background, I wanted to use the contents of my SS for the December batch of bags for AFG (pet project - Operation Beauty Deployment) and requested for appropriate products.  

Holly sent me 2 boxes!!  One for the military and one for me!!!  I will unbox the military box and post next.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> I got a double shot from my SS DoubleShot!! Â  This is the box thatÂ is for me!! Â Yeah, little ole' me!Â  I didm't ask for anything personally,Â just have a solid private stockpile ofÂ beauty products. Â  But am SOOOOOO excited. Â HaveÂ squeezed, proded, shook and tried to read through the tissue paper to figure out what the snowy white tissue is covering. Â Â Loved the card! Â  I'm going to try to be good for as long as possible and resist opening! The entire box is in a gorgeous prestineÂ snow theme, coordinatedÂ with mutedÂ earthy colors.Â  Card of snow flake, white and ever-green tissue paper with glitter. Â My bed's got glitter all over it nowÂ :cheer2: ... Â The purple and white combo is aÂ stunner!
> 
> A little background, I wanted to use the contents of my SS for the December batch of bags for AFG (pet project - Operation Beauty Deployment) and requested for appropriate products. Â  Holly sent me 2 boxes!! Â One for the military and one for me!!! Â I will unbox the military box and post next. Â


By all means please open it!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh Holly Higgins LOVES me!!  

The Military Box, note the bags in upper left hand corner that will become part of a send out.  The intricate pattern of box top is too elegant!





A beautiful set of flavored Burt's Bees lip balms that will be split up and loved by 4 ladies in AFG!  Do you know how psyched they are going to be?  They can't even go into town (Kabul) to go shopping.  Women not allowed on street alone.





Oh, how cute are these?  Mini-brush sets, just a bit larger then a lip stick, 5 brushes in each lucite case!  





Mini-mascaras!  Minis are loved, I was told that the ladies love minis that they can slip in the many pockets of their uniform.  Also if and when the they need to bug-out, they are lighter to carry and already in pocket.





Chi Silk Infusion for hair and skin!  This is just so perfect.  Have been told that bathing water is highly chlorinated in AFG and is hard on both skin and hair, these silk protein products will be just what the doctor ordered!





Thank you, thank you Holly HIggins, MUAH!!  I really like saying your name, Holly Higgins!  These little pebble are going to ripple all the way to AFG and smiles will be had!


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 1, 2013)

That is so kind of you to ask for things to send to the military, and it is so thoughtful of her to send two boxes as a result! I'm really impressed with the generosity of everyone on here.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh Holly Higgins LOVES me!!  

The Military Box, note the bags in upper left hand corner that will become part of a send out.  The intricate pattern of box top is tre elegant!





A beautiful set of flavored Burt's Bees lip balms that will be split up and loved by 4 ladies in AFG!  Do you know how psyched they are going to be?  They can't even go into town (Kabul) to go shopping.  Women not allowed on street alone.





The cutest mini-brush sets, they are just a bit larger then a lip stick, 5 brushes.





Mini-mascaras!  





Chi Silk Infusion for hair and skin!  This is just so perfect.  Have been told that bathing water is highly chlorinated in AFG and is hard on both skin and hair, these silk protein products will be just what the doctor ordered!




Such cool gifts!  Would you be willing to take donations from other women to send out in the military boxes?  I read an article a few months ago about the difficulty of getting girly products while serving and I've been looking for a way to help.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> Oh Holly Higgins LOVES me!! Â  The Military Box, note the bags in upper left hand corner that will become part of a send out. Â The intricate pattern of box top is tooÂ elegant!
> 
> A beautifulÂ set of flavoredÂ Burt's Bees lip balms that will be split up and loved by 4 ladies in AFG! Â Do you know how psyched they are going to be? Â They can't even go into town (Kabul) to go shopping. Â WomenÂ not allowed on street alone.
> 
> ...


So glad these will help you out! I wish I could have sent more! If your ever need anything throughout the year don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Such cool gifts!  Would you be willing to take donations from other women to send out in the military boxes?  I read an article a few months ago about the difficulty of getting girly products while serving and I've been looking for a way to help.
I would very much appreciate of donations!  Thank you for inquring!  I usually send out one box each moth with 6  to 10 bags.  

Body lotions, face creamss, eye-liner, mascara and lip blams are usually part of the line up.   Please make sure that products are at least 6 months from expiration.  

I shy away from drug-store items since the idea is to make it a little treat.  All military personel are able to buy unisex basics from the local PX, but nothing more.    They'll need to order anything else they need online and here's the problem, most online retailers won't ship to APOs.  So it's Dial soap or nothing and vasoline based face and body lotions.  I'd go bunkers!  AFG's a real hardship post, locals are not kind to women their own or others.  

Just a little background, the male officer on the receiving end is requested by me to personally put each bag in the hands of a female military personel, as black markets exist.  As he writes 'I spread the wealth across, to the US, British and Belgium females.'

I support this particular camp and their mission because they are disarming IED in the civilian mine-fields where children play. 

(I edited and included comprehensive text for ease...Take a peak at this to get an idea 




...    Wanated: Secret Santa's Wish List)

Hotel products are fine if they are from 4 or 5 star hotels or are quality branded toiletries.  I.e., Hilton (Peter Thomas Roth), Kimptom (Biglow and Etros), Holiday Inn (BBW), Four Seaons (L'Occitane), etc...  Just no Quality Inn peoducts, please.   

Thanks for inquiring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  

Oh, please *no* bright lipsticks, nail polish, eye-shadows (neutrals and earthy are okay), primers, foundation and powders.  They've got limited storage and time to get ready in the morning.  Foot and body powder are good though.  Otherthings could be good too, just put yourself in their shoes and think what you'd like if you were in AFG for a year.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> I wouldÂ very much appreciate of donations! Â I usually send out one box each moth with 6 Â to 10 bags. Â  Just a little background, the male officer on the receiving end is requested by me to personally put each bag in the hand of a female military personel, as black markets exists. Â As he writes 'I spread the wealth across, to the US, British and Belgium female personel.' I support this particular camp and their mission because they are disarming IED in the civilian mine fields where children play.Â  Take a peak at this to get an idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Â Â Â Wanated: Secret Santa's Wish List


This is why I spoiled you in your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a double shot from my SS DoubleShot!!

This is the box that is for me!!  Yeah, little ole' me!  I didm't ask for anything personally, just have a solid private stockpile of beauty products.

But am SOOOOOO excited.  Have squeezed, proded, shook and tried to read through the tissue paper to figure out what the snowy white tissue is covering.   Loved the card!

I'm going to try to be good for as long as possible and resist opening!

The entire box is in a gorgeous prestine snow theme, coordinated with muted earthy colors.  Card of snow flake, white and ever-green tissue paper with glitter.  My bed's got glitter all over it now 



...  The purple and white combo is a stunner!





A little background, I wanted to use the contents of my SS for the December batch of bags for AFG (pet project - Operation Beauty Deployment) and requested for appropriate products.

Holly sent me 2 boxes!!  One for the military and one for me!!!  I will unbox the military box and post next.
Everything looks so pretty!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

That's all so sweet. Incredible- both of you ladies!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh Holly Higgins LOVES me!!

The Military Box, note the bags in upper left hand corner that will become part of a send out.  The intricate pattern of box top is too elegant!





A beautiful set of flavored Burt's Bees lip balms that will be split up and loved by 4 ladies in AFG!  Do you know how psyched they are going to be?  They can't even go into town (Kabul) to go shopping.  Women not allowed on street alone.





Oh, how cute are these?  Mini-brush sets, just a bit larger then a lip stick, 5 brushes in each lucite case!





Mini-mascaras!  Minis are loved, I was told that the ladies love minis that they can slip in the many pockets of their uniform.  Also if and when the they need to bug-out, they are lighter to carry and already in pocket.





Chi Silk Infusion for hair and skin!  This is just so perfect.  Have been told that bathing water is highly chlorinated in AFG and is hard on both skin and hair, these silk protein products will be just what the doctor ordered!





Thank you, thank you Holly HIggins, MUAH!!  I really like saying your name, Holly Higgins!  These little pebble are going to ripple all the way to AFG and smiles will be had!
That is such a thoughtful gift it will make so many ladies happy.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is why I spoiled you in your box




I KNOW!!!  I am sitting here drinking Angry Orchard Hard Cider and typing this up and just basking in seratonine right now!!! 

THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!   THANK YOU~~


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> I KNOW!!! Â I am sitting here drinking Angry Orchard Hard Cider and typing this up and just basking in seratonin right now!!!


I'm jumping up and down with excitement for you to open. Not really, but I'm so excited! I really hope you like what I got you. I had so many indecisive moments shopping. "Would she like this?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm jumping up and down with excitement for you to open. Not really, but I'm so excited! I really hope you like what I got you. I had so many indecisive moments shopping. "Would she like this?"




No, I'm going to wait until...  Oh who am I kidding?  I picked out 2 to open:

*Juice Beauty!  This is actually my very favoirte brand of lip gloss!!! * How did you know?  I didn't write it anywhere, did I?  They are the only non-sticky gloss out there, like in the world!   *AND I was just looking at a gold gloss in Serphora last Wednesday to go over the red lippies during the holidays!*  I really wanted to purchase the Elemental Lipgloss set from Sephora just for the gold gloss.  Oh my gooseness!!  How did you know!??!?!   (the horizontal one is mine that I got from a sub and have been using sparingly)





LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!  Blood Orange is my spring and summer favorite!  Am going to keep this in fridge and 'un-cork' in April.  Look what I got!  Holly loves me!!  Do you have ESPN?


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> No, I'm going to wait until... Â Oh who am I kidding? Â I picked out 2 to open...


Or you could, you know, open all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 1, 2013)

> Or you could, you know, open all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm opening everything when I get it. I much prefer to think of every day between thanksgiving and New Years as Christmas! And then you can enjoy it leading up to the holidays.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

I love the Juice Beauty Lipgloss too! It is amazing smooth on the lips! Great job @DoubleShot


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> No, I'm going to wait until... Â Oh who am I kidding? Â I picked out 2 to open: *Juice Beauty! Â This isÂ actually my very favoirte brand of lip gloss!!!* Â How did you know? Â I didn't write it anywhere, did I?Â  They are the only non-sticky gloss out there, like in the world! Â Â *AND I was justÂ looking atÂ a gold gloss in Serphora last Wednesday to go over the red lippies during the holidays!* Â I really wanted to purchase theÂ Elemental Lipgloss set from Sephora just for the gold gloss. Â Oh my gooseness!! Â How did you know!??!?! Â  (the horizontal one is mine that I got from a sub and have been using sparingly)
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this! Â Blood Orange is my spring and summer favorite! Â Am going to keep this in fridge and 'un-cork' in April. Â Look what I got! Â Holly loves me!! Â Do you have ESPN?
> 
> :inlove: Â


They're my favorite too! So glad you like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everything looks so pretty!
I want to just set it up and look at it everyday.  Of course I CAN open everything and set it up in the box and still look at them!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is such a thoughtful gift it will make so many ladies happy.
Yeah!  I am so excited!!!  I don't know what they look like but I've seen photos of the women in AFG and they usually wear a scarf to cover their hair when they are out in the local towns to talk to the women to try to make changes from within.

*Oh yes for folks that would like to donate - if you receive a large square scarf, large enough to cover head and neck and you are just not into it, send it over my way!*


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

I really adore this scarf Holly!  

I don't wear scarves because they are usully large, bulky and is added weight (3 pounds is all I can bear with multi-level crap neck discs, so that's keys, 3-item make-up bag, case files and neck brace).  But this is sooooo light, soft and no big bunches of fabric hanging around the neck pressing into tender spots.

The moss-green and the brown is just styling!  Will be nice and warm in the NYC subway and on the street level with my new scarf and looking sharp with gold-gloss over red lipstic!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> I really adore this scarf Holly! Â  I don'tÂ wear scarvesÂ because they are usully large,Â bulky andÂ is addedÂ weightÂ (3 pounds is all I can bear with multi-level crap neck discs, so that's keys, 3-item make-up bag, case files and neck brace). Â But this is sooooo light, soft and no big bunches of fabric hanging around the neck pressing into tender spots. The moss-green andÂ the brown is just styling! Â Will be nice and warm in the NYC subway and on the street levelÂ with my new scarf and looking sharp withÂ gold-gloss over red lipstic! Â


You poor thing! I'm glad you'll be able to wear them!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You poor thing! I'm glad you'll be able to wear them!

I count myself lucky, before the operation, I couldn't even turn my neck!   

I've been able to develope new linguist career with NYC Law Department over last 18 months.   I used to do retail and marketing for Leapfrog into Greater China in San Francisco and things are physicallly demanding in a normal way... walk fast, carry lap top, flex neck downward etc...  But now I help prosecutors put criminals away and I can do this with very little demand to my neck.   My life path is very strange and there' like no linear path.

It must be great working for Ulta!  You get to be around all these pretties and 'test drive' new products.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> I count myself lucky, before the operation, I couldn't even turn my neck! Â Â  I've been able to develope new linguist career with NYC Law Department over last 18Â months. Â Â I used to do retail and marketing for Leapfrog into Greater China in San Francisco and things are physicallly demanding in a normal way...Â walk fast, carry lap top, flex neck downwardÂ etc... Â But now I help prosecutors put criminals away and I can do this with very little demand to my neck. Â Â


I'm a fan of some law and order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can't wait to ship my girl's gift(s)! I just know she's gonna love it! ...just wish I could wrap better, lol. (I just can't with these really weird shaped things haha)
I love weird shapes.  The tissue should be easier to wrap around odd shapes.  Your Santee will love your products!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

> I love weird shapes. Â The tissue should be easier to wrap around odd shapes. Â Your Santee will love your products!


 Tissue paper! Genius. Lol


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Tissue paper! Genius. Lol

Ha ha!    

BTW, came across this the other day and then your avatar floated across my head simultaneously...  St. Patty's day's only 4 months away!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ha ha!    

BTW, came across this the other day and then your avatar floated across my head simultaneously...  St. Patty's day's only 4 months away!





I happened to see Temptalia give this a major bomb review recently.  You'd think D&amp;G would get it right!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

[@]mermuse[/@]Aw, that sucks that it isn't good! Power plant lip tar looks comparable in color though. Also- [@]FormosaHoney[/@]I do have limecrime's "serpentina" lipstick and "hollygram" gloss, so hopefully I'm covered! Lol. Btw- I don't know why, but I smiled so hard when you said my avatar floated into your mind when you saw that! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Sexy green lips of doom!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@mermuseAw, that sucks that it isn't good! Power plant lip tar looks comparable in color though. Also- @FormosaHoneyI do have limecrime's "serpentina" lipstick and "hollygram" gloss, so hopefully I'm covered! Lol. Btw- I don't know why, but I smiled so hard when you said my avatar floated into your mind when you saw that! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Awesome!  So much fun!

Go look up her swatches--it's really pretty bad.


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh I'm gonna. I secretly love reading bad reviews lol. Edit after reading review: oh WOW. it's just AWFUL on the lips. Wow. ...and for that price?!?!? Just...wow.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 1, 2013)

Holy crap does that lipstick look terrible. Did anyone over at D&amp;G even try these out before it hit the market? D&amp;G, you best be puttin' on your big boy panties. You can't just come on down to the play ground and expect to swing with the big wigs.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)

Those swatches were painful, ouch!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@mermuseAw, that sucks that it isn't good! Power plant lip tar looks comparable in color though. Also- @FormosaHoneyI do have limecrime's "serpentina" lipstick and "hollygram" gloss, so hopefully I'm covered! Lol. Btw- I don't know why, but I smiled so hard when you said my avatar floated into your mind when you saw that! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



=)...  Good look, very subversive.


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

[@]FormosaHoney[/@]I love your use of dollar-words.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please tell me I'm not the only person who got taught that phrase...lol


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

These gifts look so amazing!  Great work Doubleshot!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

> > I'm jumping up and down with excitement for you to open. Not really, but I'm so excited! I really hope you like what I got you. I had so many indecisive moments shopping. "Would she like this?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> No, I'm going to wait until... Â Oh who am I kidding? Â I picked out 2 to open: *Juice Beauty! Â This isÂ actually my very favoirte brand of lip gloss!!!* Â How did you know? Â I didn't write it anywhere, did I?Â  They are the only non-sticky gloss out there, like in the world! Â Â *AND I was justÂ looking atÂ a gold gloss in Serphora last Wednesday to go over the red lippies during the holidays!* Â I really wanted to purchase theÂ Elemental Lipgloss set from Sephora just for the gold gloss. Â Oh my gooseness!! Â How did you know!??!?! Â  (the horizontal one is mine that I got from a sub and have been using sparingly)
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

> > Â  Everything looks so pretty!
> 
> 
> I want to just set it up and look at it everyday. Â Of course I CAN open everything and set it up in the box and still look at them!
> ...


 My cousin was there for a year and she really appreciated any care packages she received, it was hard for her to find a lot of things over there. You definitely deserve to get spoiled for the great work you are doing. Hope you enjoy all your goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

> [@]mermuse[/@]Aw, that sucks that it isn't good! Power plant lip tar looks comparable in color though. Also- [@]FormosaHoney[/@]I do have limecrime's "serpentina" lipstick and "hollygram" gloss, so hopefully I'm covered! Lol. Btw- I don't know why, but I smiled so hard when you said my avatar floated into your mind when you saw that! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Sexy green lips of doom!





Spoiler: Warning: Sexy green lips of doom!



Wow that color looks amazing on you!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 3, 2013)

> [@]mermuse[/@]Aw, that sucks that it isn't good! Power plant lip tar looks comparable in color though. Also- [@]FormosaHoney[/@]I do have limecrime's "serpentina" lipstick and "hollygram" gloss, so hopefully I'm covered! Lol. Btw- I don't know why, but I smiled so hard when you said my avatar floated into your mind when you saw that! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Sexy green lips of doom!





Spoiler: Warning: Sexy green lips of doom!



Slinka, I think your avatar is super memorable to a lot of us. I saw these the other day and totally thought of you. Lol. So I guess we are all a bunch of creeps!


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Slinka, I think your avatar is super memorable to a lot of us. I saw these the other day and totally thought of you. Lol. So I guess we are all a bunch of creeps! 


*gasp*
Oh. My. Word. Those are BEAUTIFUL!

I'm a sucker for the crazy lashes...for the crazy anything, really, lol. Yay, I'm memorable! =p


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 3, 2013)

My Secret Santaee nails gift is going out tomorrow..

I'm waiting on a few more things for my SStee makeup. Hang in their girl! I just bought you more little goodies today since I'm waiting on a gift for you.

It's all coming.. wrapped with ribbons &amp; bows... promise.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@FormosaHoneyI love your use of dollar-words.





Please tell me I'm not the only person who got taught that phrase...lol
Eh, what means this dollar-words?  Tell me please you will?


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eh, what means this dollar-words?  Tell me please you will?

Going with big words with a lot of meaning!  We used to call them 50-cent words.  Or.. depending on how creative/imaginative/unused the word was.. we'd up the dollar amount that the word was worth


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

> Going with big words with a lot of meaning! Â We used to call them 50-cent words. Â Or.. depending on how creative/imaginative/unused the word was.. we'd up the dollar amount that the word was worth


 Yes!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
The stila palette was meant to be the big thing but the cookbook ended up being my favorite too!!

OMG that cookbook is AMAZING!!!!!!

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Oh, the cat toys are missing from the pics...they were quickly confiscated by the cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hahaha my cats made quick work of my nails santa's thoughtful gifts to them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bethesda1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is so kind of you to ask for things to send to the military, and it is so thoughtful of her to send two boxes as a result! I'm really impressed with the generosity of everyone on here.
AGREE 100%

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I KNOW!!!  I am sitting here drinking Angry Orchard Hard Cider and typing this up and just basking in seratonine right now!!! 

THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!   THANK YOU~~

              






            



  





        



 



 



















Awww reading these posts makes me SO HAPPY.

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ha ha!    

BTW, came across this the other day and then your avatar floated across my head simultaneously...  St. Patty's day's only 4 months away!





I LOVE IT I don't care how bad the swatches look


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My cousin was there for a year and she really appreciated any care packages she received, it was hard for her to find a lot of things over there. You definitely deserve to get spoiled for the great work you are doing. Hope you enjoy all your goodies!
Awee.. thanks for the kind words!  Hey, so what sort of things was she jonesing for but couldn't get in AFG?  I've sent rasberry yogurt covered pretzels and wasabe peas, which were a big hit.  

Are there things there that they like must have but is just tough to get?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 4, 2013)

I had my username changed, I hope this doesn't throw my SS off or my SStee's.

I used to be AmandaWarwick, then realized that some of my patients could probably find my makeup addiction. lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

> I had my username changed, I hope this doesn't throw my SS off or my SStee's. I used to be AmandaWarwick, then realized that some of my patients could probably find my makeup addiction. lol


 I love it!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love it!
lol now I showed everyone my hand cards anyway.. changed my name and then announced it!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My cousin was there for a year and she really appreciated any care packages she received, it was hard for her to find a lot of things over there. You definitely deserve to get spoiled for the great work you are doing. Hope you enjoy all your goodies!
Awee.. thanks for the kind words!  Hey, so what sort of things was she jonesing for but couldn't get in AFG?  I've sent rasberry yogurt covered pretzels and wasabe peas, which were a big hit.

Are there things there that they like must have but is just tough to get?

I will ask her then get back to you on that. I do remember she was very grateful to have something to open for the holidays since she was so far away from home.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 4, 2013)

> I had my username changed, I hope this doesn't throw my SS off or my SStee's. I used to be AmandaWarwick, then realized that some of my patients could probably find my makeup addiction. lol


 Yeah I am nice penguins for professional reasons. Although I do happen to think penguins are very nice.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 4, 2013)

Yay! Secret Santee your gift is on the wAy! I hope you love it!!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 4, 2013)

@OpheliaDiFranco Oh my gosh! That looks so good! You have excellent wrapping skills


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @OpheliaDiFranco Oh my gosh! That looks so good! You have excellent wrapping skills
LOL Thanks!!!!  Its not as nice as I would have liked it but my fingers are wayyyyy too fat for such little gifts lol!


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had my username changed, I hope this doesn't throw my SS off or my SStee's.

I used to be AmandaWarwick, then realized that some of my patients could probably find my makeup addiction. lol
Ummm can I have your cat please??? SOOOOOO DANG CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just mailed mine out My nail person has to wait a few more days. The rest of her goodies should be here tomorrow I hope my Santee loves what I picked out


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 4, 2013)

I mailed my box on Sunday. Everyone's wrapping looks so pretty. Mine is not individually wrapped, but should still be fun to open. Can't wait to see more gift reveals, the ones so far are awesome!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Dec 4, 2013)

Just dropped my secret santee's package off at the post office. I'm so excited!!! They said it should take about a week or so to get to you.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 4, 2013)

I just opened one of the many white tissue wraped parcels and it was a Clinique Happy!!  I love the housing of the spray.  It'a  metal tube that can be unscrewed from the glass itself.  Soooo kewl! 

                  



Thanks DoubleShoot!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 4, 2013)

> I just opened one of the many white tissue wraped parcels and it was a Clinique Happy!! Â I love the housing of the spray. Â It'a Â metal tube that can be unscrewed from the glass itself. Â Soooo kewl!Â  Â
> 
> Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â Â
> 
> ...


I was nervous about this one. Perfume can be a hit or miss with some people hopefully you like this scent!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was nervous about this one. Perfume can be a hit or miss with some people hopefully you like this scent!
You are adorable!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh!  I just got my SS present from @chelsealynn !!  She absolutely spoiled me rotten and played all the way into my lippie addiction!! I'll post all the pictures in the cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







The outside of the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Taken out of the packages but not opened!!





Everything unwrapped!!

She got me the Fresh Sugar Lip Trio (OMGOSH I CANNOT CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT!!! 



)

Mint Julips Lip Scrub from Lush

A soap from Lush (that I can't find the name of!  I'm failing!)

Fresh Sugar Lemon Perfume

OCC Lip Tar Mini Set (again, I'm dying)

Mrs. Field's Christmas Bark and a Spicy Chuao Bar

A cute mug with a cute sweater and so much chocolate!!

Two Sephora Bath Caps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And a whole stocking fulllllllllll of samplers!

I'm telling you she spoiled me guys!!



I am the luckiest girl!  This is too amazing!!  I couldn't wait until Christmas like I said.. whoops.. I only kept two things though and packed it all back up to be excited again on Christmas (NSFW Lip Tar and the Fresh Sugar in Berry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  Thank you so much girl!!  You are awesome!!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 4, 2013)

> Oh my gosh! Â I just got my SS present from @chelsealynn Â !! Â She absolutely spoiled me rotten and played all the way into my lippie addiction!! I'll post all the pictures in the cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am the luckiest girl! Â This is too amazing!! Â I couldn't wait until Christmas like I said.. whoops.. I only kept two things though and packed it all back up to be excited again on Christmas (NSFW Lip Tar and the Fresh Sugar in Berry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Â Thank you so much girl!! Â You are awesome!! Omg!! Awesome gift! What a great SS you had  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loveeeeeee Fresh Sugar lip treatments!! Favs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome! Some wonderful goodies in there! I love seeing all the gifts ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

Btw- I guess the fresh stuff is amazeballs since everyone loves them...I might need I investigate these lip products


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

I swear I'm watching and all the gifts have been wonderful I just can't keep saying that's awesome over and over again. It has all been wonderfully well thought out gifts though


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 4, 2013)

> I swear I'm watching and all the gifts have been wonderful I just can't keep saying that's awesome over and over again. It has all been wonderfully well thought out gifts though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree! Everything has been so amazing. Everyone seems to have put so much time, thought and effort into this. I'm excited to find out who mine are!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 4, 2013)

@elizabethrose I think that Lush soap you can't think of the name of is snowcake


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Btw- I guess the fresh stuff is amazeballs since everyone loves them...I might need I investigate these lip products
If you want a way to "sample" one of them without spending much, Sephora has "fresh giftcard holders" that come with a mini original fresh lip balm... for $5!!!! Yes... that's all. I have one in my cart right now.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 4, 2013)

> @elizabethrose I think that Lush soap you can't think of the name of is snowcake


 I was just going to post the same thing! If its snow cake it will smell heavenly. Mmmm. I think I need to go sniff around LUSH this weekend now.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 4, 2013)

> If you want a way to "sample" one of them without spending much, Sephora has "fresh giftcard holders" that come with a mini original fresh lip balm... for $5!!!! Yes... that's all. I have one in my cart right now.Â


 That is what I ordered with my gift card.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose I think that Lush soap you can't think of the name of is snowcake


Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was just going to post the same thing! If its snow cake it will smell heavenly. Mmmm. I think I need to go sniff around LUSH this weekend now.

I think it is!  It smells amazing.  I can't wait to actually use it.  Christmas can't come soon enough!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Btw- I guess the fresh stuff is amazeballs since everyone loves them...I might need I investigate these lip products

I had to keep one out!  I think I have to go put it on right now!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was just going to post the same thing! If its snow cake it will smell heavenly. Mmmm. I think I need to go sniff around LUSH this weekend now.
If you want to get yourself a little Lush gift you should definitely wait until the day after christmas. All of their limited edition christmas items are buy 1 get 1 50% off. It's pretty much their only sale. In regards to Lush for those of you who know it,

I may or may not have gotten my girl some Snow Fairy goodness


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 4, 2013)

> If you want to get yourself a little Lush gift you should definitely wait until the day after christmas. All of their limited edition christmas items are buy 1 get 1 50% off. It's pretty much their only sale. In regards to Lush for those of you who know it,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Secret Santa Secrets!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Secret Santa Secrets!



Yep! I'm going hog wild the day after Christmas! I'll only be able to shop online becuase we live hours away from one but my mom said she's willing to brave a store for me.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 4, 2013)

@KellyKaye Me too!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 4, 2013)

> If you want to get yourself a little Lush gift you should definitely wait until the day after christmas. All of their limited edition christmas items are buy 1 get 1 50% off. It's pretty much their only sale. In regards to Lush for those of you who know it,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Secret Santa Secrets!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Secret Santa Secrets!



I think I'm going to be making a trip to Lush the day after Christmas..


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm guessing the husband may or may not have gotten me some Lush for Christmas. He did let me know that he couldn't find any Sonic Death Monkey. I don't know if he decided to get the happy hippy.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 4, 2013)

@elizabethrose Those are fabulous, you are one lucky gal! Awesome job @chelsealynn 

The girls on MUT are all amazing, can't wait to see more !


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 4, 2013)

> I just opened one of the many white tissue wraped parcels and it was a Clinique Happy!! Â I love the housing of the spray. Â It'a Â metal tube that can be unscrewed from the glass itself. Â Soooo kewl!Â  Â
> 
> That is so nice. Happy smells soooo good. Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â Â
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh!  I just got my SS present from @chelsealynn !!  She absolutely spoiled me rotten and played all the way into my lippie addiction!! I'll post all the pictures in the cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







The outside of the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Taken out of the packages but not opened!!





Everything unwrapped!!

She got me the Fresh Sugar Lip Trio (OMGOSH I CANNOT CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT!!! 



)

Mint Julips Lip Scrub from Lush

A soap from Lush (that I can't find the name of!  I'm failing!)

Fresh Sugar Lemon Perfume

OCC Lip Tar Mini Set (again, I'm dying)

Mrs. Field's Christmas Bark and a Spicy Chuao Bar

A cute mug with a cute sweater and so much chocolate!!

Two Sephora Bath Caps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And a whole stocking fulllllllllll of samplers!

I'm telling you she spoiled me guys!!



I am the luckiest girl!  This is too amazing!!  I couldn't wait until Christmas like I said.. whoops.. I only kept two things though and packed it all back up to be excited again on Christmas (NSFW Lip Tar and the Fresh Sugar in Berry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  Thank you so much girl!!  You are awesome!!
Awesome gift!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Btw- I guess the fresh stuff is amazeballs since everyone loves them...I might need I investigate these lip products
I would try the minis first (like it was Sephora's bday gift last year). I like them, but they are so melty!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you want to get yourself a little Lush gift you should definitely wait until the day after christmas. All of their limited edition christmas items are buy 1 get 1 50% off. It's pretty much their only sale. In regards to Lush for those of you who know it,

I may or may not have gotten my girl some Snow Fairy goodness




YES. I love that sale. But last year I think it was Buy 1 Get 1 Free right? I stocked up and STILL have leftovers. Hoarding issues. 



 And Snow Fairy is amazing!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2013)

> I'm guessing the husband may or may not have gotten me some Lush for Christmas. He did let me know that he couldn't find any Sonic Death Monkey. I don't know if he decided to get the happy hippy.


 Just FYI: Sonic Death Monkey is an online-only item, so he would have to order it, but it's out of stock right now.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 4, 2013)

> Oh my gosh! Â I just got my SS present from @chelsealynn Â !! Â She absolutely spoiled me rotten and played all the way into my lippie addiction!! I'll post all the pictures in the cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am the luckiest girl! Â This is too amazing!! Â I couldn't wait until Christmas like I said.. whoops.. I only kept two things though and packed it all back up to be excited again on Christmas (NSFW Lip Tar and the Fresh Sugar in Berry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Â Thank you so much girl!! Â You are awesome!! Wow!!!!! That was really well put together. Yes your Santa spoiled you. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 4, 2013)

> If you want a way to "sample" one of them without spending much, Sephora has "fresh giftcard holders" that come with a mini original fresh lip balm... for $5!!!! Yes... that's all. I have one in my cart right now.Â


 Oooo, thanks for the tip. I love the Sugars and just ran out. I would get this for my santee but she asked for something very specific concerning lip balm.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 4, 2013)

I finally got everything for my SS and will ship out tomorrow! I hope she likes it. Sneak peek below!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 4, 2013)

> I finally got everything for my SS and will ship out tomorrow! I hope she likes it. Sneak peek below!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I want that CAT BAG!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

Omg that cat bag is awesome. I sent my santee a cat bag but it's actually shaped like a cat/animal head.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 4, 2013)

You can buy the bag at Forever 21 for under $5. It's super cute and I had to buy one for myself too!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I want that CAT BAG!!!
Me too - so adorable!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You guys are all so awesome.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 4, 2013)

> You can buy the bag at Forever 21 for under $5. It's super cute and I had to buy one for myself too!


 I am going to send one of my minions into Forever 21 to get one for me... I always leave Forever21 feeling like I have to come to terms with my mortality.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 4, 2013)

All these gifts look so amazing.  I am totally coveting the mug cozy, how cute!  This is making me think of that commercial with James Earl Jones: "Totes adorbs"  lol.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got everything for my SS and will ship out tomorrow! I hope she likes it. Sneak peek below!





Cuteness overload, and that sweater box ...amazing.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 4, 2013)

> I want that CAT BAG!!!


 I seriously need that bag in my life!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 5, 2013)

> I finally got everything for my SS and will ship out tomorrow! I hope she likes it. Sneak peek below!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am loving this!!! Tooooo cute! Your santee is one lucky lady.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2013)

I got the reindeer sweater box at Target if anyone wants to get one. I might get another for storage.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea thanks


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh!  I just got my SS present from @chelsealynn !!  She absolutely spoiled me rotten and played all the way into my lippie addiction!! I'll post all the pictures in the cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







The outside of the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Taken out of the packages but not opened!!





Everything unwrapped!!

She got me the Fresh Sugar Lip Trio (OMGOSH I CANNOT CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT!!! 




)

Mint Julips Lip Scrub from Lush

A soap from Lush (that I can't find the name of!  I'm failing!)

Fresh Sugar Lemon Perfume

OCC Lip Tar Mini Set (again, I'm dying)

Mrs. Field's Christmas Bark and a Spicy Chuao Bar

A cute mug with a cute sweater and so much chocolate!!

Two Sephora Bath Caps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And a whole stocking fulllllllllll of samplers!

I'm telling you she spoiled me guys!!



I am the luckiest girl!  This is too amazing!!  I couldn't wait until Christmas like I said.. whoops.. I only kept two things though and packed it all back up to be excited again on Christmas (NSFW Lip Tar and the Fresh Sugar in Berry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  Thank you so much girl!!  You are awesome!!



So glad you liked it!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose Those are fabulous, you are one lucky gal! Awesome job @chelsealynn 

The girls on MUT are all amazing, can't wait to see more !
Thanks, she was easy to buy for!

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was just going to post the same thing! If its snow cake it will smell heavenly. Mmmm. I think I need to go sniff around LUSH this weekend now.

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose I think that Lush soap you can't think of the name of is snowcake
Yes, it is Snowcake.  It smells so good!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got everything for my SS and will ship out tomorrow! I hope she likes it. Sneak peek below!





That bag! So cute!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 5, 2013)

OMG. I am soooooo excited!!! I soooo want to know who my Santa is!!!! I can't wait for my Santee to get her gift and post pics!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



So glad you liked it!

Liked it?  Love it!!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am going to send one of my minions into Forever 21 to get one for me... I always leave Forever21 feeling like I have to come to terms with my mortality.

You and me both.   I feel so old when I come out of there.


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 5, 2013)

Omg I would die if I got ANYTHING with cats. That bag is just toooooo cute! I wantttt


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got everything for my SS and will ship out tomorrow! I hope she likes it. Sneak peek below!





OH MY GOSH I WANT THE CAT BAG!!! Gimme ALL THE CAT THINGS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good job @Deareux!!!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GOSH I WANT THE CAT BAG!!! Gimme ALL THE CAT THINGS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good job @Deareux!!!
WE SHALL HAVE ALL THE CAT THINGS!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GOSH I WANT THE CAT BAG!!! Gimme ALL THE CAT THINGS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good job @Deareux!!!





  Helloo!  I don't really have an opinion on cat things... but I LOVE reading everyone's excitment for the bag, it's just TOO cute.  

Nice shoppin' Deareux!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's another cat-themed item in that box for my Santee to find. CATS EVERYWHERE!

Someone needs to make a makeup line with a cat theme. I will throw all of my money at them.


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WE SHALL HAVE ALL THE CAT THINGS!!!
I KNOW you love all the cat things!!! Can we get a cat emoji up in here??


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 5, 2013)

Want a puppy bag!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2013)

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's another cat-themed item in that box for my Santee to find. CATS EVERYWHERE! Someone needs to make a makeup line with a cat theme. I will throw all of my money at them.


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138233/paul-joe-beaute-holiday-2013-cats


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I KNOW you love all the cat things!!! Can we get a cat emoji up in here??  



AW YEAH! Cat party!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138233/paul-joe-beaute-holiday-2013-cats
I have that set! It's as glorious as it appears!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 5, 2013)

FINALLY done wrapping and packing for both of my Secret Santas!  Can't wait to get to the post office and send off my packages of awesomeness!

Cat gif to celebrate!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 5, 2013)

Is it bad that I feel like this about the gifts I have seen on here!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2013)

This is how I feel waiting for my Santee to get her gift.


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 5, 2013)

These cat GIFs are AMAZING!!! Laughing so hard over here at work!!


----------



## dotybird (Dec 5, 2013)

My santee's gift is out for delivery!!! I am so excited! I hope she posts here, but most importantly, I hope she likes what I picked out for her!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 5, 2013)

> My santee's gift is out for delivery!!! I am so excited! I hope she posts here, but most importantly, I hope she likes what I picked out for her!


 It's not me. My mail already came.


----------



## dotybird (Dec 5, 2013)

> It's not me. My mail already came.


 Nope! But I am sure your SS has some good things for you as well! :santa:


----------



## angienharry (Dec 5, 2013)

> This is how I feel waiting for my Santee to get her gift.


 Omg. This is soooo true!!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm so annoyed that one of my orders with an item for SS hasn't shipped yet.  Grunt.  I'm shipping next Friday whether it's here or not (and before then if it's here).  It's just an add-on, but still.

I'm super anxious to see what everyone else gets in the meantime!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 5, 2013)

So since we are catting it up here.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 5, 2013)

AHHH! My SS came in today! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Kristine Walker! I mentioned that I love the color blue and I am looking at a blue wonderland right now! She even included dog toys for my boys! You are awesome! I love everything! And I got 3 boxes of Bertie bott's beans! Posting pictures soon!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes pics please!!! These threads have been so relaxing to me. I'm taking care of a sick 2 1/2 year old, studying for my CDA (child development associate), working a job that I despise, and searching for a new job/internship. Can you say high stress?? Calgon (or should I say Lush?) take me away...


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 5, 2013)

Since we were talking about kitties, everyone watch this video. I seriously had to leave the lecture I was in because I was laughing so hard

http://vitaminl.tv/video/63


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AHHH! My SS came in today! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Kristine Walker! I mentioned that I love the color blue and I am looking at a blue wonderland right now! She even included dog toys for my boys! You are awesome! I love everything! And I got 3 boxes of Bertie bott's beans! Posting pictures soon!



You MUST try all the bean flavors and report them to us!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 5, 2013)

Mason LOVES his new toys. Took off as soon as I gave them to him and grunted. He says thank you!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 5, 2013)

A beautiful scarf too! Currently in Mississippi it's 81 degrees, but I can't wait to wear this!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mason LOVES his new toys. Took off as soon as I gave them to him and grunted. He says thank you!






I love your dog. What a cutie!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 5, 2013)

> I love your dog. What a cutie!


That's my boy. Our other "child" is at the vet right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made sure to set aside some for him though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's my boy. Our other "child" is at the vet right now



I made sure to set aside some for him though






What kind of dog is that?


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 5, 2013)

> What kind of dog is that?


Bloodhound!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bloodhound!
That's what I thought!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's my little guy. He's a terrier mix.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 5, 2013)

I just got my presents! I'm so excited! I'm still debating whether or not to open them all up at once or not. Thank you so much [@]dotybird[/@]! After I saw your etsy store I was wishing you were my Secret Santa!


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> I just got my presents! I'm so excited! I'm still debating whether or not to open them all up at once or not. Thank you so much [@]dotybird[/@]! After I saw your etsy store I was wishing you were my Secret Santa!


 OPEN THEM!! I need to live through others' presents! Lol


----------



## dotybird (Dec 5, 2013)

> I just got my presents! I'm so excited! I'm still debating whether or not to open them all up at once or not. Thank you so much [@]dotybird[/@]! After I saw your etsy store I was wishing you were my Secret Santa!


 Yay!! They arrived! I am so excited for you to open them!!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have no will power! I opened all my presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I feel so spoiled! [@]dotybird[/@] did a wonderful job shopping for me. My favorite item is the bracelet she made, it has all my favorite colors &amp; I'm already wearing it. I'm so happy with everything. The Christmas music cd was a nice touch. Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (Dec 5, 2013)

> I have no will power! I opened all my presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so spoiled! [@]dotybird[/@] did a wonderful job shopping for me. My favorite item is the bracelet she made, it has all my favorite colors &amp; I'm already wearing it. I'm so happy with everything. The Christmas music cd was a nice touch. Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am so happy you like everything. It was super fun shopping and making things for you!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 5, 2013)

I am so happy that you enjoyed your gifts Doubleshot!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm obsessed with that GIF!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *EDIT: I'm reffering to the one with the cat filing its nails* hahaha


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 5, 2013)

> I have no will power! I opened all my presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so spoiled! [@]dotybird[/@] did a wonderful job shopping for me. My favorite item is the bracelet she made, it has all my favorite colors &amp; I'm already wearing it. I'm so happy with everything. The Christmas music cd was a nice touch. Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh my goodness! I love everything in your gifts. How exciting for you. This is so fun. I feel like I'm opening all these presents even though I'm not. It's like Christmas every day but with make up!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm obsessed with that GIF!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *EDIT: I'm reffering to the one with the cat filing its nails* hahaha

Haha I *DIED* laughing when I saw it!  It's a cat AND it's relevant to MUT!  yay!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 5, 2013)

WOW! All of these gifts look amazing so far.... I am so looking forward to getting mine. I will be sending my SS gift at the beginning of the week.


----------



## jaylee78 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you to my SS Tanya0949!!  You totally spoiled me and picked AWESOME items!!!



Spoiler







Treats for my furbaby and and a squeak toy that she LOVES!  Seriously...I've never seen her go so crazy over a toy! Warm Vanilla Sugar body spray (my fave!) UD Lipstick in Shame (  &lt;3!!!) Freeman Masks (so excited to try!) Flowers by Kenzo fragrance sample (smells heavenly!) My Favorite Night Balm (Sooo needing this right now!) Suman Contrast Eye Pencils (Love eyeliner!) Staniac (perfect because my oldest swiped mine!!) NYX e/s in Leather &amp; Lace,Covet, Cryptonite (I almost bought these last Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) NYX Lipstick in Violet Ray (Almost bought this, too but was trying to refrain from buying for myself on black Friday!) Andrea Strip Lashes #33 (Can't wait to try them!) NYX Matte Blotting Papers (perfect timing! I had just used the last ones that I rec'd in my lip factory box a couple months ago!) Lorac Solid Gold Eyeshadow Palette (Love!)   and Syracuse, NY yummies!  (Btw,  you are near my favorite vacation spot, Buttermilk Falls...well, the entire Finger Lakes area) Pastabilities Spicy Hot Tomato Oil (can't wait to try it in scrambled eggs!) Dinosaur Bar-B-Que Sauce (Yum!)  


Love everything!! Thank you so much!


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 5, 2013)

> Thank you, thank you, thank you to my SS Tanya0949!! Â You totally spoiled me and picked AWESOME items!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Love everything!!Â Thank you so much! @jaylee78 you're so welcome!!! I had such an amazing time shopping for you.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no will power! I opened all my presents









I feel so spoiled! @dotybird did a wonderful job shopping for me. My favorite item is the bracelet she made, it has all my favorite colors &amp; I'm already wearing it. I'm so happy with everything. The Christmas music cd was a nice touch. Thanks again




Such a nice assortment!!! I'd be thrilled to get this package! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no will power! I opened all my presents








I feel so spoiled! @dotybird did a wonderful job shopping for me. My favorite item is the bracelet she made, it has all my favorite colors &amp; I'm already wearing it. I'm so happy with everything. The Christmas music cd was a nice touch. Thanks again




What are the frog things? They look so cute!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 5, 2013)

> What are the frog things? They look so cute!


 I believe they are bag clips from the container store. I bought some last year and they are so cutee.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we were talking about kitties, everyone watch this video. I seriously had to leave the lecture I was in because I was laughing so hard

http://vitaminl.tv/video/63

OH MY GOSH THERE'S A WHOLE SERIES OF THESE.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe they are bag clips from the container store. I bought some last year and they are so cutee.
AH! I gotta go look for some!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 5, 2013)

> Here's my little guy. He's a terrier mix.


 He's looks like he's plotting doggie shenanigans. While not a C A T he's quite cute.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 5, 2013)

> What are the frog things? They look so cute!


 They are bag clips, she got them at target. I'm going to go pick some more up later.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


He's looks like he's plotting doggie shenanigans. While not a C A T he's quite cute.
Thanks. He's a sassy boy!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OPEN THEM!!
I need to live through others' presents! Lol
Totally agree! 



  @bonita22 I love what you got!! so fun!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Ohhhh my goodness. These gifts are all so amazing! &lt;3


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Going with big words with a lot of meaning!  We used to call them 50-cent words.  Or.. depending on how creative/imaginative/unused the word was.. we'd up the dollar amount that the word was worth
I teach my little ones (when I'm teaching versus seeing patients) that dollar words are the letters position in the alphabet. For example A =1 and Z = 26.

Everyone's gifts are so amazing so far. I feel much better about the excessive purchasing of gifts I did now that I see everyone went overboard. I thought we would... I mean come on most of us are probably on the verge of being official makeup hoarders.





Nail gift went out a few days ago. PO said it needed to be sent by truck (slowly!) when I told them there was nail polish in the box. :-(

Makeup SS went to my mom today. (She works at PO.) I ended up having lots of gifts sooo.. I figured 2 a day for 12 days of Christmas, with one day one present. Or if she's anything like me... just go for it and open them all.

Can't wait to hear from my girls who receive their packages.

Is there a separate nail reveal ?


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm a big fat Michael lol. But I'm pretty sure she'll be one happy lady. Now that people are getting gifts I'm getting all anxious about my surprises =p but this thread shall suffice until then! Got my bf box from sephora today...now just waiting on my bf box from ulta...and then like, 3 other boxes...and then I'll have all of her stuff, I think lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm dying to know who you have. Let me know if you need an elf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I'm a big fat Michael lol. But I'm pretty sure she'll be one happy lady. Now that people are getting gifts I'm getting all anxious about my surprises =p but this thread shall suffice until then! Got my bf box from sephora today...now just waiting on my bf box from ulta...and then like, 3 other boxes...and then I'll have all of her stuff, I think lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'm dying to know who you have. Let me know if you need an elf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I feel like taunting her with an elf, but I don't really need to get anything outta her. And no shipping into yet, obviously lol. But when I have that you'll definitely be my go-to for elfing =p Well, you know, I sorta do have one question for her...perhaps I shall use you sooner than expected =) BUT if you wanna know who she is and what she's got coming, I'll totes pm you that. =D


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

SO MANY ELF LIFE REQUESTS. I NEVER WANT THIS TO END. I don't know why it's so fun for me to PM randos. I just don't know why.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SO MANY ELF LIFE REQUESTS. I NEVER WANT THIS TO END. I don't know why it's so fun for me to PM randos. I just don't know why.
Agreed, being an elf is awesome. It also lets me know who has who, more pieces of the puzzle YAY!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Love love all the gifts. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'm a big fat Michael lol. But I'm pretty sure she'll be one happy lady. Now that people are getting gifts I'm getting all anxious about my surprises =p but this thread shall suffice until then! Got my bf box from sephora today...now just waiting on my bf box from ulta...and then like, 3 other boxes...and then I'll have all of her stuff, I think lol.


 I'm a crazy insane big fat Michael as well. I stopped calculating my total after my first three purchases and now I don't even want to know the actual total. I'm done shopping, I have to keep repeating that to myself. I just want to keep shopping!!! But I'm done. I just need to wrap everything and find a big enough box. The boxes I set aside earlier in this process are too small. Yikes. Hopefully will ship out early next week. This weekend is too crazy for me. My birthday is tomorrow, well I guess today...it's after midnight, but I'll be too busy with birthday extravaganza this weekend to wrap and ship. So Monday... I'm hoping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm a crazy insane big fat Michael as well. I stopped calculating my total after my first three purchases and now I don't even want to know the actual total. I'm done shopping, I have to keep repeating that to myself. I just want to keep shopping!!! But I'm done. I just need to wrap everything and find a big enough box. The boxes I set aside earlier in this process are too small. Yikes.

Hopefully will ship out early next week. This weekend is too crazy for me. My birthday is tomorrow, well I guess today...it's after midnight, but I'll be too busy with birthday extravaganza this weekend to wrap and ship. So Monday... I'm hoping





Aww, my youngest is 2 today! Happy birthday!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm a crazy insane big fat Michael as well.* I stopped calculating my total after my first three purchases and now I don't even want to know the actual total.* I'm done shopping, I have to keep repeating that to myself. I just want to keep shopping!!! But I'm done. I just need to wrap everything and find a big enough box. The boxes I set aside earlier in this process are too small. Yikes.

Hopefully will ship out early next week. This weekend is too crazy for me. My birthday is tomorrow, well I guess today...it's after midnight, but I'll be too busy with birthday extravaganza this weekend to wrap and ship. So Monday... I'm hoping




 Hahaha agree with this so much. I had to just seal my box and mail it because I couldn't stop buying things! I was afraid it was going to cost a bazillion dollars to ship since I used a Sephora box and not a flat rate box, but the lady said it was actually cheaper my way because of the weight and the distance. Yay!

*HAAAAAAAAAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> Aww, my youngest is 2 today! Happy birthday!


 Yay!!! Birthday twins!!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

Exactly. I have forbidden myself from buying anything else for her- and I'm not going to do the math- but let's just say she won't be complaining lol. The second it's all here I'm sending it away so I'm no longer tempted to keep shopping for her!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> Â Hahaha agree with this so much. I had to just seal my box and mail it because I couldn't stop buying things! I was afraid it was going to cost a bazillion dollars to ship since I used a Sephora box and not a flat rate box, but the lady said it was actually cheaper my way because of the weight and the distance. Yay! *HAAAAAAAAAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Â *:headphonedance: :beer: :yay: :yesss:


 Thank you!!! I'm excited to celebrate and go out to an amazing dinner, but not excited to be 30!!!! Ewww


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly. I have forbidden myself from buying anything else for her- and I'm not going to do the math- but let's just say she won't be complaining lol. The second it's all here I'm sending it away so I'm no longer tempted to keep shopping for her!
Hahaha I can't wait to see who you have!

I'm kind of having shipper's remorse... I keep thinking of things I could have snuck in the box in the tiny bit of room that was left. But I think she will love it regardless.


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you!!! I'm excited to celebrate and go out to an amazing dinner, but not excited to be 30!!!! Ewww
30-40 is the newest sexiest ages, duh. =p But seriously- I don't know how old these ladies are or anything, but I'm assuming they're 30+...Angela Bassett...Halle Barry (sp?)....freaking Jessica Lange even- THEY BE FOINE =) Seriously though, so pretty.

Plussss.....I think people take you more seriously once you finally escape the twenties- people still think I'm a kid lol- I'm 24! And even if you're more educated than an older person- you're still talked to like you're a dumb teenager, lol. Well, in my experience with the general public. So enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha I can't wait to see who you have!

I'm kind of having shipper's remorse... I keep thinking of things I could have snuck in the box in the tiny bit of room that was left. But I think she will love it regardless.
I've decided- if she doesn't post- I'm gonna expose her gifts and her! lol. I hope she posts though. =)

That. Is. Hilarious. =D She'd better love it! ...or else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you!!! I'm excited to celebrate and go out to an amazing dinner, but not excited to be 30!!!! Ewww
Happy birthday, @missemiee!






You'll get used to it. LOL. I celebrated mine last August and my friends and family were so understanding not to remind me of my age. My cards and greetings say "9th anniversary of my 21st birthday". 





Cheers to you and may you enjoy your special day!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> Happy birthday, @missemiee ! :birthday: You'll get used to it. LOL. I celebrated mine last August and my friends and family were so understanding not to remind me of my age. My cards and greetings say "9th anniversary of my 21st birthday".Â  :icon_chee Cheers to you and may you enjoy your special day!


 Yeah, I'm not allowing anyone to remind me what I already know! It's just annoying because I'm the first of my friends that I've had since HS to turn 30. Bahhh!


> 30-40 is the newest sexiest ages, duh. =p But seriously- I don't know how old these ladies are or anything, but I'm assuming they're 30+...Angela Bassett...Halle Barry (sp?)....freaking Jessica Lange even- THEY BE FOINE =) Seriously though, so pretty. Plussss.....I think people take you more seriously once you finally escape the twenties- people still think I'm a kid lol- I'm 24! And even if you're more educated than an older person- you're still talked to like you're a dumb teenager, lol. Well, in my experience with the general public. So enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol! Thanks for the pep talk! I definitely need it. My husband asked me what I want to do for my bday and I said sleep all day. Lol.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I teach my little ones (when I'm teaching versus seeing patients) that dollar words are the letters position in the alphabet. For example A =1 and Z = 26.

Everyone's gifts are so amazing so far. I feel much better about the excessive purchasing of gifts I did now that I see everyone went overboard. I thought we would... I mean come on most of us are probably on the verge of being official makeup hoarders.





Nail gift went out a few days ago. PO said it needed to be sent by truck (slowly!) when I told them there was nail polish in the box. :-(

Makeup SS went to my mom today. (She works at PO.) I ended up having lots of gifts sooo.. I figured 2 a day for 12 days of Christmas, with one day one present. Or if she's anything like me... just go for it and open them all.

Can't wait to hear from my girls who receive their packages.

Is there a separate nail reveal ?
there is a separate reveal for nails

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139354/spoilers-secret-santa-for-nails-2013-presents-revealed


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Yeah, I'm not allowing anyone to remind me what I already know! It's just annoying because I'm the first of my friends that I've had since HS to turn 30. Bahhh! lol! Thanks for the pep talk! I definitely need it. My husband asked me what I want to do for my bday and I said sleep all day. Lol.


 Happy Birthday!!!! I remember wanting to sleep through my 30th birthday but you'll see, you're not going to feel older. I'm sorry you're the first of your group of friends to turn 30. That just means you get to lead the way and show them how awesome 30 can be. Try not to focus on the number today and think of everything you've been through, grown and accomplished in your twenties. Any time I think of it that way, I thanks my lucky stars that I'm not twenty something anymore.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 6, 2013)

> Yay!!! Birthday twins!!!


 Happy Birthday, pretty girl!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

Happy birthday! [@]missemiee[/@] I hope you have a lovely day and get lots of gifts!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, I'm not allowing anyone to remind me what I already know! It's just annoying because I'm the first of my friends that I've had since HS to turn 30. Bahhh!
lol! Thanks for the pep talk! I definitely need it. My husband asked me what I want to do for my bday and I said sleep all day. Lol.

Happy Birthday!!!! I remember wanting to sleep through my 30th birthday but you'll see, you're not going to feel older. I'm sorry you're the first of your group of friends to turn 30. That just means you get to lead the way and show them how awesome 30 can be. Try not to focus on the number today and think of everything you've been through, grown and accomplished in your twenties. Any time I think of it that way, I thanks my lucky stars that I'm not twenty something anymore. 
Yep!  I'm 31 now and I can't believe how much calmer my life has gotten.  It feels like my 20s were a wild whirlwind of college, marriage, and having kids, so I feel like my 30s is my time to be ME as an adult.  The funny thing is, I was at a big family picnic a few years ago, and all of the older adults (50+) were talking about their favorite decade, and they ALL said their 40s!  That actually made me so happy, because instead of mourning my "lost youth" (heh), I'm now looking forward to that decade, while enjoying where I am now.  In my 40s, I'll have two teenage boys that will become more independent (as much as I love them now, the baby stages and then potty training have left me with a deep appreciation for "me time"!), I'll hopefully have a solid career by then, and I look young, so people will just assume I'm in my 30's anyway, lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> Yep! Â I'm 31 now and I can't believe how much calmer my life has gotten. Â It feels like my 20s were a wild whirlwind of college, marriage, and having kids, so I feel like my 30s is my time to be ME as an adult. Â The funny thing is, I was at a big family picnic a few years ago, and all of the older adults (50+) were talking about their favorite decade, and they ALL said their 40s! Â That actually made me so happy, because instead of mourning my "lost youth" (heh), I'm now looking forward to that decade, while enjoying where I am now. Â In my 40s, I'll have two teenage boys that will become more independent (as much as I love them now, the baby stages and then potty training have left me with a deep appreciation for "me time"!), I'll hopefully have a solid career by then, and I look young, so people will just assume I'm in my 30's anyway, lol.


 My mom swears her favorite years of her life were her 40's as well.


----------



## Last Contrast (Dec 6, 2013)

a) your thirties are awesome. seriously. I was just talking to a friend about how grateful we are not to be that young any more. hah. You grow into yourself more and more as you get older I think. my friends in their forties tell me it only gets better.

B) *My husband asked me what I want to do for my bday and I said sleep all day. Lol.* This is my request every mothers day, birthday, any day off I get!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay, I just got my gift from @pooteeweet213 and it made me cry! She so spoiled me, and you can tell she really paid attention to what I like and want and even what I need because of my job. THANK YOU SO MUCH, JANINE! You are amazing and I appreciate the thought and care you put into this so much!!

Pics...some are sideways because frankly I'm too excited about posting pics to take the time to rotate them, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Super cute box! &lt;3

I may have gone a little picture crazy...I'm just excited! 



The sweetest note on top...made me a bit teary before I even opened anything!





&lt;3





Lindt mint truffles and candy canes all over!! I don't think I ever posted it, but Lindt truffles are my favorite candy, and I am obsessed with all things mint. I already had one of the truffles before I posted this, and I'm using a candy cane to stir my tea!





Everything out of the box! She did such a good job wrapping. A key on the back of her note explains that blue ribbon denotes the main gifts, red is smaller new gifts, and green is extras from her stash! She also numbered them in a suggested order (which I mostly followed but did a couple that went with the big one at the end!





HOW EXCITING IS THIS??  She packed it up with an ice pack, foil, and bubble wrap and it stayed nice and cool. I have been absolutely dying to try this mask, but since it can't be bought online and my nearest lush is far away, I figured I was out of luck. I can't wait for my day off tomorrow, I am going to use the heck out of this!!





This is a cute little liner brush! I love brushes and this is a super cute one! I actually needed a new angled liner brush because my cat just made off with mine a few days ago!





A cream liner in electric teal! Those of you who interact with me KNOW I love me some bright colored liners! This one is gorgeous and I have nothing like it! Such a perfect combination with the brush...I can't wait to wear it!





Yes! I adore PocketBacs and I tend to hoard them because, as you guessed, with my job they are super useful! I was just about to buy some more because my stash has gotten dangerously low. Perfect! And yes, there is very little I appreciate more than hand cream. So thoughtful!





A "from her stash" item...that is my absolute favorite body butter in my absolute favorite scent. LOVE. This has already gone into my bag to accompany me to work!





If you can't tell, this is cardboard. She ordered me the Nude 'Tude palette, but it is shipping separately, since it wouldn't be there in time to send this! So excited! I've posted on here many times that I don't really have any neutral palettes, as I am generally a brights girl and I am just learning to wear and love neutrals (yes I know, I am backwards there). I had this on my wishlist! It's so cute and I love theBalm, and I'm really excited to get it and play with it!





These items went with the mask but I spaced it and opened them separately. How cute is this?! It's a sugar scrub/body buffer and I had read some raves about it. I'm so excited to try it!





And more Lush goodies - Honey I washed the Kids and Snowcake soap (you could NOT have picked better scents for me...these are right up my alley) and Dream Cream and Ocean Salt Scrub. I am so beyond thrilled to finally get the chance to try some Lush goodies...and she picked perfect ones for me!





I am so overwhelmed with how perfect this gift is. Thank you so much, Janine...you completely made my day/week/year!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no will power! I opened all my presents








I feel so spoiled! @dotybird did a wonderful job shopping for me. My favorite item is the bracelet she made, it has all my favorite colors &amp; I'm already wearing it. I'm so happy with everything. The Christmas music cd was a nice touch. Thanks again





That bracelet is so beautiful!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Spoiler







HOW EXCITING IS THIS??  She packed it up with an ice pack, foil, and bubble wrap and it stayed nice and cool. I have been absolutely dying to try this mask, but since it can't be bought online and my nearest lush is far away, I figured I was out of luck. I can't wait for my day off tomorrow, I am going to use the heck out of this!!


 That is SO SMART! I wanted to gift a face mask but didn't even consider it since it has to stay refrigerated. I'll definitely be stealing this idea in the future!


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



Spoiler







Everything out of the box! She did such a good job wrapping. A key on the back of her note explains that blue ribbon denotes the main gifts, red is smaller new gifts, and green is extras from her stash! She also numbered them in a suggested order (which I mostly followed but did a couple that went with the big one at the end!

I am so overwhelmed with how perfect this gift is. Thank you so much, Janine...you completely made my day/week/year!!!


 
Wow, everyone's gifts have been so generous and thoughtful!  I think I may need to steal that color coding ribbon idea.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Spoiler







HOW EXCITING IS THIS??  She packed it up with an ice pack, foil, and bubble wrap and it stayed nice and cool. I have been absolutely dying to try this mask, but since it can't be bought online and my nearest lush is far away, I figured I was out of luck. I can't wait for my day off tomorrow, I am going to use the heck out of this!!


 That is SO SMART! I wanted to gift a face mask but didn't even consider it since it has to stay refrigerated. I'll definitely be stealing this idea in the future! 

I was totally freaking out about it! I'm really glad it worked. I also made sure it was sent 2-day so it ended up actually only out of the fridge for about 45 hours, and the woman at lush said that it was okay unrefrigerated for up to 12 hours. So I just had to make the ice pack stay cold for ~30 hours. I'm glad that the two layers of foil and the three layers of bubble wrap insulated it well enough! Plus I figured it'd be cold on the truck during transit.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

@pooteeweet213 that was really a thoughtful gift. I was apprehensive about joining but after all the reviews and interactions on this board, I am so glad that I did. Please ladies keep posting pictures of your gifts.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love looking at all the wonderful gifts people are receiving, I can't wait for my Santee to get hers. It should be their on monday! I think I am more excited for to receive hers, than I am to receive mine. I truthfully wish I could get everyone on here a gift. Everyone is so kind and thoughtful.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> I love looking at all the wonderful gifts people are receiving, I can't wait for my Santee to get hers. It should be their on monday! I think I amÂ more excited for to receive hers, than I am to receive mine. I truthfully wish I could get everyone on here a gift. Everyone is so kind and thoughtful.


 Right? I want to be like Oprah and give everyone gifts!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Right? I want to be like Oprah and give everyone gifts!
I've bought so much recently, I probably could...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> I've bought so much recently, I probably could...:icon_redf


 I was just going to say the same thing. Bahahahahaaa! Whoops! If only shipping weren't so ridiculous.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

...my gift is oprah themed!!!



> Right? I want to be like Oprah and give everyone gifts!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> ...my gift is oprah themed!!!


 That's awesome!!! So clever, my gift has no theme! Maybe sparkles, yeah, sparkles are the theme. (Is that even proper English?)


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would love to ball out like Oprah.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> I would love to ball out like Oprah.


 Tell me about it!!! That would be a dream come true.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

We have an advent calendar and today's slip of paper is "microphilanthropy." So I am going to ball out like a mini oprah. Yay!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was just going to say the same thing. Bahahahahaaa! Whoops! If only shipping weren't so ridiculous.
I always forget how much shipping is because always try to do the minimum so I never pay it. Then I go to the PO and have sticker shock.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> I always forget how much shipping is because always try to do the minimum so I never pay it. Then I go to the PO and have sticker shock.


 I hate paying for shipping, call me jaded, I don't care. That's why I hate shipping stuff. I was thinking of sending my SS gift directly from the sites I ordered them from but I really wanted to wrap them up for her.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

> I hate paying for shipping, call me jaded, I don't care. That's why I hate shipping stuff. I was thinking of sending my SS gift directly from the sites I ordered them from but I really wanted to wrap them up for her.


 My dad and my inlaws do this all the time--it's like "falalalala an amazon box under the tree."


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

I hate paying for shipping too - especially for clothes. I get suckered into paying the minimum SO easily. If jeans are on sale for $25 and it costs $10 to ship it but free shipping starts at $50, might as well buy $50 of clothes or whatever right? (This is how I ended up buying FIVE pairs of workout pants and yoga pants from old navy on Black Friday...) My boyfriend thinks my disdain for shipping is irrational considering how that little box is flying around the country and is delivered by a guy who has to walk all day in the cold to drop off packages. I don't care.



> I hate paying for shipping, call me jaded, I don't care. That's why I hate shipping stuff. I was thinking of sending my SS gift directly from the sites I ordered them from but I really wanted to wrap them up for her.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> My dad and my inlaws do this all the time--it's like "falalalala an amazon box under the tree."


 I'm always worried that if I send a gift from an online merchant that they will include the price I paid and whatnot. But now that I think of it, anyone could look up the price of something online.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> I hate paying for shipping too - especially for clothes. I get suckered into paying the minimum SO easily. If jeans are on sale for $25 and it costs $10 to ship it but free shipping starts at $50, might as well buy $50 of clothes or whatever right? (This is how I ended up buying FIVE pairs of workout pants and yoga pants from old navy on Black Friday...) My boyfriend thinks my disdain for shipping is irrational considering how that little box is flying around the country and is delivered by a guy who has to walk all day in the cold to drop off packages. I don't care.


 Damn it! That guy is getting paid to walk outside in the cold. That was his life decision not mine. Haha. I made the decision to make the minimum purchase to get free shipping and I am all too willing to live with that fact.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Most places offer free gift wrap and personal note to send directly to gift recipients. The price isn't included just style information. I actually sent a gift directly to my aunt. She just took the lovely wrapped gift out of the box and sat it under her tree.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

I know that some do and some don't. I think sephora does. I should know this... If a company offers a gift option, I like to check it off and write motivational messages to myself. You should see my collection of sephora cards that say "You're so pretty!" Or "Great job working out today. You're gonna look SO FLOSSY in this dress" or "You shouldn't have bought this. But you did! The national GDP thanks you."



> I'm always worried that if I send a gift from an online merchant that they will include the price I paid and whatnot. But now that I think of it, anyone could look up the price of something online.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> Most places offer free gift wrap and personal note to send directly to gift recipients. The price isn't included just style information. I actually sent a gift directly to my aunt. She just took the lovely wrapped gift out of the box and sat it under her tree.


 I had my Kiehls, Bumble and Bumble and Amazon orders gift wrapped. They have great packaging. I wish Sephora's gift wrap was free.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know that some do and some don't. I think sephora does. I should know this... If a company offers a gift option, I like to check it off and write motivational messages to myself. You should see my collection of sephora cards that say "You're so pretty!" Or "Great job working out today. You're gonna look SO FLOSSY in this dress" or "You shouldn't have bought this. But you did! The national GDP thanks you."
From now on, I'm doing that! Brilliant!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> I know that some do and some don't. I think sephora does. I should know this... If a company offers a gift option, I like to check it off and write motivational messages to myself. You should see my collection of sephora cards that say "You're so pretty!" Or "Great job working out today. You're gonna look SO FLOSSY in this dress" or "You shouldn't have bought this. But you did! The national GDP thanks you."


 That's amazing! You've officially been deemed my favorite MUT'er of the day!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know that some do and some don't. I think sephora does. I should know this... If a company offers a gift option, I like to check it off and write motivational messages to myself. You should see my collection of sephora cards that say "You're so pretty!" Or "Great job working out today. You're gonna look SO FLOSSY in this dress" or "You shouldn't have bought this. But you did! The national GDP thanks you."

"The national GDP thanks you." Bahahaha I'm dying.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know that some do and some don't. I think sephora does. I should know this... If a company offers a gift option, I like to check it off and write motivational messages to myself. You should see my collection of sephora cards that say "You're so pretty!" Or "Great job working out today. You're gonna look SO FLOSSY in this dress" or "*You shouldn't have bought this. But you did! The national GDP thanks you*."
This was amazing and made me laugh which I needed. I just got cleaner in the cut on my finger. I was testing out hubby's new Leatherman and it thirsted for blood apparently, that mother is sharp!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was amazing and made me laugh which I needed. I just got cleaner in the cut on my finger. I was testing out hubby's new Leatherman and it thirsted for blood apparently, that mother is sharp!
OUCH!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love it and will be defiantly doing this @usofjessamerica


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

"You shouldn't have bought this. But you did! The national GDP thanks you."
This is too funny!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Considering I have 3 more coming today for my guys, I hope it was a 1 time thing because they all have to be inspected before sending.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> Happy Birthday!!!! I remember wanting to sleep through my 30th birthday but you'll see, you're not going to feel older. I'm sorry you're the first of your group of friends to turn 30. That just means you get to lead the way and show them how awesome 30 can be. Try not to focus on the number today and think of everything you've been through, grown and accomplished in your twenties. Any time I think of it that way, I thanks my lucky stars that I'm not twenty something anymore.





> Happy Birthday, pretty girl!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Happy birthday! [@]missemiee[/@] I hope you have a lovely day and get lots of gifts!





> Yep! Â I'm 31 now and I can't believe how much calmer my life has gotten. Â It feels like my 20s were a wild whirlwind of college, marriage, and having kids, so I feel like my 30s is my time to be ME as an adult. Â The funny thing is, I was at a big family picnic a few years ago, and all of the older adults (50+) were talking about their favorite decade, and they ALL said their 40s! Â That actually made me so happy, because instead of mourning my "lost youth" (heh), I'm now looking forward to that decade, while enjoying where I am now. Â In my 40s, I'll have two teenage boys that will become more independent (as much as I love them now, the baby stages and then potty training have left me with a deep appreciation for "me time"!), I'll hopefully have a solid career by then, and I look young, so people will just assume I'm in my 30's anyway, lol.


 Wow! You gals all rock my world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for all the birthday love today!!! Today was a day I wasn't the most excited for and I'm still laying in bed as we speak...because that's what I said I wanted to do for my 30th birthday lol. I'll get up eventually, I do want to EAT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol Thanks again for all of the kind words and birthday wishes. All of you MUT girls are truly the sweetest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Wow! You gals all rock my world





Thanks for all the birthday love today!!! Today was a day I wasn't the most excited for and I'm still laying in bed as we speak...because that's what I said I wanted to do for my 30th birthday lol. I'll get up eventually, I do want to EAT



lol

Thanks again for all of the kind words and birthday wishes. All of you MUT girls are truly the sweetest




I'm so glad you're enjoying your birthday! Happy Birthday! I'm a little slow today


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> Wow! You gals all rock my world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for all the birthday love today!!! Today was a day I wasn't the most excited for and I'm still laying in bed as we speak...because that's what I said I wanted to do for my 30th birthday lol. I'll get up eventually, I do want to EAT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol Thanks again for all of the kind words and birthday wishes. All of you MUT girls are truly the sweetest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Go get some free birthday goodies at different restaurants!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'm so glad you're enjoying your birthday! Happy Birthday! I'm a little slow today :birthday:


Thanks youuuuu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oooooh I feel loved. You ladies seriously are great!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed, being an elf is awesome. It also lets me know who has who, more pieces of the puzzle YAY!
It is killer to get an elf question!  I know that someone else knows who has me.  I must know!!!!!!!  At the same time it's great to get one because it means your SS is active on the forums.  Everyday I get closer to resorting to elf bribery.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

OOOO  OOOO 



You can bribe me in frogs!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 6, 2013)

An elf gave me a tracking number &amp; my package is out for delivery!!!! Squeeeeal! Too bad my mail comes at 5pm &amp; I have a military Christmas party to be at from 5:30-11:00 pm. Boo! I will at least get my package inside though before I leave. I will try to take pics before I go too, but I won't open everything until I can be slow, appreciative, &amp; methodical with it. I don't want to rush it! I'm so excited! Stalking the mailbox for the next several hours!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2013)

@missemiee Happy birthday pretty lady!  I hope it's absolutely fantastic- just like you!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks youuuuu



oooooh I feel loved. You ladies seriously are great!
Happy Birthday!!!  I hope your day is awesome.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

An elf gave me a tracking number &amp; my package is out for delivery!!!! Squeeeeal!

Too bad my mail comes at 5pm &amp; I have a military Christmas party to be at from 5:30-11:00 pm. Boo! I will at least get my package inside though before I leave. I will try to take pics before I go too, but I won't open everything until I can be slow, appreciative, &amp; methodical with it. I don't want to rush it!

I'm so excited! Stalking the mailbox for the next several hours!
An elf gave me my tracking number and it's also out for delivery today!  I'm almost unable to work because I keep thinking about running home to get the mail even though I know mine isn't delivered until 6pm.  I feel like a little kid on Christmas morning, which is a feeling I can't remember having since I was a little kid.  So exciting!!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOOO  OOOO 




You can bribe me in frogs!
Be careful what you wish for.  I'm pretty sure our Biology department has catalogs I could order you frogs from.  lol.  That would definitely have your mail man looking at you funny.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a frog habitat that comes with free frogs that I need to redeem but I'm trying to hold off until I know where I'm going to end up. I have enough animals to move I don't need a frog too.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> @missemiee Â Happy birthday pretty lady! Â I hope it's absolutely fantastic- just like you! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Happy Birthday!!! Â I hope your day is awesome. Â


 Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> I have a frog habitat that comes with free frogs that I need to redeem but I'm trying to hold off until I know where I'm going to end up. I have enough animals to move I don't need a frog too.


 They send them in the mail?


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup! They can  only be sent at certain times though depending on where you live.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

That's crazy, those poor frogs, I hope they wear their seatbelts. Lol


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

They're tadpoles when sent. You can order chicks through the mail too.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> They're tadpoles when sent. You can order chicks through the mail too.


 Whatttt? That is insane and interesting all at the same time. So why can't we send children through the mail? My mom really misses her granddaughter. Lol.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

@missemiee Happy Birthday! Hope your day is fabulous!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

LOL. My mom would be all over that. She misses her little helper.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love looking at all the wonderful gifts people are receiving, I can't wait for my Santee to get hers. It should be their on monday! I think I am more excited for to receive hers, than I am to receive mine. I truthfully wish I could get everyone on here a gift. Everyone is so kind and thoughtful.
Me too! I'm somewhat notorious for this at my job, I can't buy everyone at work a gift because we get new faces a lot so I make little gift bags around Christmas time with goodies at least to give everyone. Speaking of gifts, I again want to apologize to both of my Santees because im still waiting on things that it says will be here by beginning of next week (I keep adding things



) so its going to be sent sometime next week  but I promise it will be worth it, hopefully lol. Aaannnd also a little elf told me my gift from my SS will be here soon! wow I wasn't expecting it  so soon! Im beyond excited!



 I already know I'm going to need my tissue box so I hope I don't mess up anything &gt;_&lt;


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know that some do and some don't. I think sephora does. I should know this... If a company offers a gift option, I like to check it off and write motivational messages to myself. You should see my collection of sephora cards that say "You're so pretty!" Or "Great job working out today. You're gonna look SO FLOSSY in this dress" or "You shouldn't have bought this. But you did! The national GDP thanks you."
HAHA you're awesome! This is such a great idea.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

My Secret Santa was Elizabeth [@]Bflopolska[/@] !!! I got three stila lips glazes!! In sugar plum, pink sugar and banana berry! Loveeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Satsuma Body Butter from The Body Shop. Omg smells soooo good! And yes, Colorado is very very dry so this is awesome! Thank you! Luscious Lips glossy lip balm set! Seriously so cute. I love everything! Thank you so much Elizabeth! Merry Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm so glad you like your stuff!!! I would be lost without my Satsuma--between a Buffalo winter and being diabetic my skin kind of takes a beating, and this cream is the best stuff in the world. I admit I took a chance becasue I wasn't sure if you had allergies or a big hate-on for perfumed products. I hear scented things take a beating every time Birchbox or Sample Society offers something. And I'm really glad you like the Stila colors--that's some of my favorite gloss int the history of EVER. Happy Yule!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 6, 2013)

My secret Santa is [@]Animezing[/@] She spoiled me R O T T E N!!! She did a 12 days of Christmas type thing &amp; I'm going to check in with her &amp; see what she would prefer me to do: unwrap now or one a day. She obviously put a lot of time &amp; effort into this so I want to make this experience the way she wanted it to be for me! There is a gift for ALL 6 of my kiddos including something special for my little little baby. I will probably let them open those tonight before we head to the squadron Christmas party because they are driving me nuts to open them! She also sent a ton of shaving samples for my hubby (hello stocking gifts!!!!) who is military &amp; has to shave every day! There are some wipes (I go through these like nothing else!) &amp; tons &amp; tons of samples of my 2 favorite perfumes (be delicious &amp; cherry in the air) as well as a new perfume I've never tried (pink sugar) that smells absolutely divine!!!! Thank you thank you thank my dear secret Santa! You truly are "animezing!!!"


----------



## Animezing (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My secret Santa is @Animezing

She spoiled me R O T T E N!!! She did a 12 days of Christmas type thing &amp; I'm going to check in with her &amp; see what she would prefer me to do: unwrap now or one a day. She obviously put a lot of time &amp; effort into this so I want to make this experience the way she wanted it to be for me!

There is a gift for ALL 6 of my kiddos including something special for my little little baby. I will probably let them open those tonight before we head to the squadron Christmas party because they are driving me nuts to open them!

She also sent a ton of shaving samples for my hubby (hello stocking gifts!!!!) who is military &amp; has to shave every day! There are some wipes (I go through these like nothing else!) &amp; tons &amp; tons of samples of my 2 favorite perfumes (be delicious &amp; cherry in the air) as well as a new perfume I've never tried (pink sugar) that smells absolutely divine!!!!

Thank you thank you thank my dear secret Santa! You truly are "animezing!!!"
 Open it all! XD but if you choose to do one a day start with #12- you'll know why once you open it. I got myself one &amp; I loooove it!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 6, 2013)

Eeek! I'm so excited. I have to sit through 5 hours of military "fun" at the Christmas party (aka 1 hour of uncomfortable conversation, 1 hour of a fairly decent yummy dinner, 2 hours of a speech about war that will probably put me to sleep, &amp; one hour of prizes wahoo!). Then I will come home &amp; enjoy opening them! I am really excited! My kiddos opened theirs &amp; loved them. They said to say thank you so much for thinking of them! They were so excited &amp; felt so special!






The kids each got a candy flavored lip balm &amp; the baby got a rubber ducky &amp; the cutest little hat you've ever seen.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eeek! I'm so excited. I have to sit through 5 hours of military "fun" at the Christmas party (aka 1 hour of uncomfortable conversation, 1 hour of a fairly decent yummy dinner, 2 hours of a speech about war that will probably put me to sleep, &amp; one hour of prizes wahoo!). Then I will come home &amp; enjoy opening them! I am really excited!

My kiddos opened theirs &amp; loved them. They said to say thank you so much for thinking of them! They were so excited &amp; felt so special!









The kids each got a candy flavored lip balm &amp; the baby got a rubber ducky &amp; the cutest little hat you've ever seen.
Oh my gosh, they are all absolutely precious!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eeek! I'm so excited. I have to sit through 5 hours of military "fun" at the Christmas party (aka 1 hour of uncomfortable conversation, 1 hour of a fairly decent yummy dinner, 2 hours of a speech about war that will probably put me to sleep, &amp; one hour of prizes wahoo!). Then I will come home &amp; enjoy opening them! I am really excited!

My kiddos opened theirs &amp; loved them. They said to say thank you so much for thinking of them! They were so excited &amp; felt so special!









The kids each got a candy flavored lip balm &amp; the baby got a rubber ducky &amp; the cutest little hat you've ever seen.
OOOH my goodness! This just made me tear up! 



 You have the most beautiful family ever!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2013)

Your kids are so adorable!  What a thoughtful gift.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

AWWW Look at the little ones! You have such a pretty family!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm a crazy insane big fat Michael as well.* I stopped calculating my total after my first three purchases and now I don't even want to know the actual total.* I'm done shopping, I have to keep repeating that to myself. I just want to keep shopping!!! But I'm done. I just need to wrap everything and find a big enough box. The boxes I set aside earlier in this process are too small. Yikes.

Hopefully will ship out early next week. This weekend is too crazy for me. My birthday is tomorrow, well I guess today...it's after midnight, but I'll be too busy with birthday extravaganza this weekend to wrap and ship. So Monday... I'm hoping











Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eeek! I'm so excited. I have to sit through 5 hours of military "fun" at the Christmas party (aka 1 hour of uncomfortable conversation, 1 hour of a fairly decent yummy dinner, 2 hours of a speech about war that will probably put me to sleep, &amp; one hour of prizes wahoo!). Then I will come home &amp; enjoy opening them! I am really excited!

My kiddos opened theirs &amp; loved them. They said to say thank you so much for thinking of them! They were so excited &amp; felt so special!









The kids each got a candy flavored lip balm &amp; the baby got a rubber ducky &amp; the cutest little hat you've ever seen.
This is too cute!!!!!!!! Awww!!!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Secret Santa was Elizabeth @Bflopolska !!!

I got three stila lips glazes!! In sugar plum, pink sugar and banana berry! Loveeeee





Satsuma Body Butter from The Body Shop. Omg smells soooo good! And yes, Colorado is very very dry so this is awesome! Thank you!

Luscious Lips glossy lip balm set! Seriously so cute.

I love everything! Thank you so much Elizabeth! Merry Christmas








I live in Colorado too! it's true, its dry up here. Hence my love for lippy balms and such. And your presents, are amazing! I love The Body Shop wish there was one closer where I live though. Awesome job @Bflopolska


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My secret Santa is @Animezing

She spoiled me R O T T E N!!! She did a 12 days of Christmas type thing &amp; I'm going to check in with her &amp; see what she would prefer me to do: unwrap now or one a day. She obviously put a lot of time &amp; effort into this so I want to make this experience the way she wanted it to be for me!

There is a gift for ALL 6 of my kiddos including something special for my little little baby. I will probably let them open those tonight before we head to the squadron Christmas party because they are driving me nuts to open them!

She also sent a ton of shaving samples for my hubby (hello stocking gifts!!!!) who is military &amp; has to shave every day! There are some wipes (I go through these like nothing else!) &amp; tons &amp; tons of samples of my 2 favorite perfumes (be delicious &amp; cherry in the air) as well as a new perfume I've never tried (pink sugar) that smells absolutely divine!!!!

Thank you thank you thank my dear secret Santa! You truly are "animezing!!!"
That's all so amazing and sweet! I just saw your reveals and it brought some tears, I love it! your kiddos are all darn cute ! @Animezing love love love that you put Miss Rukia Kuchihki in there ! nice touch and awesome job!!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> I live in Colorado too! it's true, its dry up here. Hence my love for lippy balms and such. And your presents, are amazing!Â I love The Body Shop wish there was one closer where I live though. Awesome job @Bflopolska Â


 Where in Colorado are you? I'm in Denver! I work in Cherry Creek so it's soooo hard to stay away from the mecca of beauty stores I have within my reach. Ahhhh so dangerous.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2013)

@missemiee Happy Birthday!  Hope you have fun going out to eat!  Dress warm!  The weather there seems to be really brutal right now!  Everyday I when I check FB one of my friends from Denver posts the weather.  Yesterday AM was -14 today -10!  Brrrr!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

OK my girl's package is delivered - waiting patiently for her to post. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!! Where areeeeeeeeeeeee you?!?!?!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK my girl's package is delivered - waiting patiently for her to post. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!! Where areeeeeeeeeeeee you?!?!?!
The mail man stopped by here recently and I thought he was at my door but it was my neighbor's door instead.  Le sigh.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it me is it me? I'm studying and won't be home til way late!



> OK my girl's package is delivered - waiting patiently for her to post. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!! Where areeeeeeeeeeeee you?!?!?!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mail man stopped by here recently and I thought he was at my door but it was my neighbor's door instead.  Le sigh.
Awww. Darn it!! Everyday when I call home (because I can't wait), I'm like DID I GET ANY PACKAGES?!?!?!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it me is it me? I'm studying and won't be home til way late!
Nope not you!!!! I've been keeping quiet and trying not to drop any hints haha,


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww. Darn it!! Everyday when I call home (because I can't wait), I'm like DID I GET ANY PACKAGES?!?!?! 
Hahaha my husband does not go into work until 12pm and he knows if I get anything in the mail he has to text me!  Sometimes he sends a picture! Lol and when he is REEEALLY curious he asks if he can open it!  Haha.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Where in Colorado are you? I'm in Denver! I work in Cherry Creek so it's soooo hard to stay away from the mecca of beauty stores I have within my reach. Ahhhh so dangerous.
Colorado Springs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love Cherry Creek, actually I love most of the malls there actually,  so I understand having a hard time staying away from the mecca of beauty goodies, I would be afraid spending half my paycheck there lol.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 6, 2013)

I received a package from Hyde Park New York today , no card but a beautiful box of Christmas stuff. No card and no name. I am in another SS Exchange so I am asking my SS here is this from you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK my girl's package is delivered - waiting patiently for her to post. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!! Where areeeeeeeeeeeee you?!?!?!
THIS!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Where in Colorado are you? I'm in Denver! I work in Cherry Creek so it's soooo hard to stay away from the mecca of beauty stores I have within my reach. Ahhhh so dangerous.
Colorado Springs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love Cherry Creek, actually I love most of the malls there actually,  so I understand having a hard time staying away from the mecca of beauty goodies, I would be afraid spending half my paycheck there lol. 

Today, I interviewed for a job that may place me in Denver! I already decided that if I get placed there that I'm living in the Cherry Creek area.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received a package from Hyde Park New York today , no card but a beautiful box of Christmas stuff. No card and no name. I am in another SS Exchange so I am asking my SS here is this from you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
it isn't from darling, as I am not your secret santa, but it isn't pulling up a pic when you click on the spoiler


----------



## tulosai (Dec 6, 2013)

Is my gift giver out there???? I got my package today but no username that I could see...

@Sheeeeeelby  is it you?????


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is my gift giver out there???? I got my package today but no username that I could see...

@Sheeeeeelby  is it you?????
It is me!!!! It's in the card that is tucked on the side. Hehe - read that last!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is me!!!! It's in the card that is tucked on the side. Hehe - read that last! 
OK!! I know you will hate me but I am probably going to open everything tomorrow.  I finally found my camera (no smartphone I am in the dark ages) and I wanna charge it and photodocument!!!

From what I can see, to say I LOVE everything already is an understatement.  OMG slippersocks.  PINK ONES!!! And CHERRY POPCORN OMG.

I will try to compose myself.  This looks amazing, amazing, no words, amazing. Thanks so much and sorry for not posting sooner.  Literally JUST got home.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK!! I know you will hate me but I am probably going to open everything tomorrow.  I finally found my camera (no smartphone I am in the dark ages) and I wanna charge it and photodocument!!!

From what I can see, to say I LOVE everything already is an understatement.  OMG slippersocks.  PINK ONES!!! And CHERRY POPCORN OMG.

I will try to compose myself.  This looks amazing, amazing, no words, amazing. Thanks so much and sorry for not posting sooner.  Literally JUST got home.
No no no, that's totally fine!!!! I'm just thrilled to know it arrived!!  






 I hope you like the cherry popcorn - let me know how it is! I haven't tried any myself! Can't wait for you to open! Enjoy! &lt;3


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No no no, that's totally fine!!!! I'm just thrilled to know it arrived!!  







 I hope you like the cherry popcorn - let me know how it is! I haven't tried any myself! Can't wait for you to open! Enjoy! &lt;3
Cherry popcorn? that sounds yummy!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No no no, that's totally fine!!!! I'm just thrilled to know it arrived!!  






 I hope you like the cherry popcorn - let me know how it is! I haven't tried any myself! Can't wait for you to open! Enjoy! &lt;3
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! This made my day (and will doubtless make my tomorrow) I will post photos as soon as I open!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cherry popcorn? that sounds yummy
YES! I have never tried anything like it before, I will let you all know how it is!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cherry popcorn? that sounds yummy!

Yep! I live in the cherry capital of the world so had to throw in some cherry goodies! I haven't tried it myself.
Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! This made my day (and will doubtless make my tomorrow) I will post photos as soon as I open!!!

YES! I have never tried anything like it before, I will let you all know how it is!
You're SO WELCOME!! 



    Enjoy!!  You have some serious willpower to wait - I'd be ripping that sucker OPEN haha. I will be looking forward to your hearing your thoughts tomorrow!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 6, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS! I just opened my presents &amp; I totally don't deserve how spoiled rotten [@]Animezing[/@] made me. I'm bawling my eyes out right now. She stalked me &amp; she stalked me good! This was the most amazing Christmas surprise ever. I am in complete shock right now!!!! Thank you so very much! Thank you from the bottom of my heart!



Spoiler



I got: Pink sugar perfume sample - love 2 cherry in the air perfume samples - my favorite 4 DKNY Be Delicious perfume samples - my other favorite Wet Wipes - always need these Model Co cheek &amp; Lip Tint - I've never even heard of this &amp; it's looks super fun! Zoya Meadow - gorgeous pink color Real Techniques Face Brush Set - love these &amp; can't wait to use them!!!! Philosophy Peppermint Stick shower gel - love love love! A Beautiful Journal - I needed this more than you know! A beautiful keychain with an uplifting quote on it - I love this too! LancÃ´me Mascara, Kat Von D Lipstick, Apricot Lip Glaze - can't wait to try all of these! Anatomicals Spray Misty For Me - another fun one I've never heard of. I love the smell of this guy! And he makes your face feel so fresh! Niederegger Marzipan - you are a super stalker &amp; my new best friend for life! My absolute favorite indulgent treat! Burt's Bees Blueberry Dark Chocolate Lip Balm - hello yum!!!! I needed a lip balm so badly for winter too! OPI Couture De Minnie - I love anything &amp; everything mickey &amp; Minnie related! I'm completely in love with these little bottles! And . . . Drumroll please . . . NAKED 3!!!!!!!!!!!!! What?!? Are you kidding me? I'm in complete shock right now! I don't deserve this. They are so absolutely gorgeous! I can't stop looking at those colors. I can't even begin to tell you all how blessed I feel right now. Thank you from the bottom if my heart! Thank you isn't even good enough. You truly are amazing!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OH MY GOODNESS! I just opened my presents &amp; I totally don't deserve how spoiled rotten @Animezing made me. I'm bawling my eyes out right now. She stalked me &amp; she stalked me good! This was the most amazing Christmas surprise ever. I am in complete shock right now!!!! Thank you so very much! Thank you from the bottom of my heart! 

I got:
Pink sugar perfume sample - love

2 cherry in the air perfume samples - my favorite

4 DKNY Be Delicious perfume samples - my other favorite

Wet Wipes - always need these

Model Co cheek &amp; Lip Tint - I've never even heard of this &amp; it's looks super fun!

Zoya Meadow - gorgeous pink color

Real Techniques Face Brush Set - love these &amp; can't wait to use them!!!!

Philosophy Peppermint Stick shower gel - love love love!

A Beautiful Journal - I needed this more than you know!

A beautiful keychain with an uplifting quote on it - I love this too!

LancÃ´me Mascara, Kat Von D Lipstick, Apricot Lip Glaze - can't wait to try all of these!

Anatomicals Spray Misty For Me - another fun one I've never heard of. I love the smell of this guy! And he makes your face feel so fresh!

Niederegger Marzipan - you are a super stalker &amp; my new best friend for life! My absolute favorite indulgent treat!

Burt's Bees Blueberry Dark Chocolate Lip Balm - hello yum!!!! I needed a lip balm so badly for winter too!

OPI Couture De Minnie - I love anything &amp; everything mickey &amp; Minnie related! I'm completely in love with these little bottles!

And . . . Drumroll please . . .
NAKED 3!!!!!!!!!!!!! What?!? Are you kidding me? I'm in complete shock right now! I don't deserve this. They are so absolutely gorgeous! I can't stop looking at those colors.

I can't even begin to tell you all how blessed I feel right now. Thank you from the bottom if my heart! Thank you isn't even good enough. You truly are amazing!















  
NICE!!! SHE HAS STALKED YOU WELL!!! LOL


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

> OH MY GOODNESS! I just opened my presents &amp; I totally don't deserve how spoiled rotten [@]Animezing[/@] made me. I'm bawling my eyes out right now. She stalked me &amp; she stalked me good! This was the most amazing Christmas surprise ever. I am in complete shock right now!!!! Thank you so very much! Thank you from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 6, 2013)

OMG, I got my gift today, and I'm totally blown away.



Spoiler



So many goodies from @tweakabell. Thank you! I'm so grateful, I was more than spoiled.

First look at everything out of the shipping box:





The box on the left was stuffed with more presents:





Everything was so beautifully wrapped, and this is what I did to them:





Of course, my final picture of all my gifts turned sideways, but I am so unbelievably blown away by everything. I don't even know where to begin. Just, thank you so much @tweakabell, this made my year! I love everything, and can't wait to try them all out. Sipping my Starbucks hot chocolate as I type this up, yummy.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 6, 2013)

> Wow!! Lovely gift! And naked 3!! You lucky gal!


 Awesome,awesome, awesome gifts!! But didn't naked 3 just come out today??!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

We'll if i was gonna ship a box to Canada, I was gonna ship a BOX to Canada!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

All of these gifts are making my heart grow 3 sizes...you are all my Cindy Lous!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OH MY GOODNESS! I just opened my presents &amp; I totally don't deserve how spoiled rotten @Animezing made me. I'm bawling my eyes out right now. She stalked me &amp; she stalked me good! This was the most amazing Christmas surprise ever. I am in complete shock right now!!!! Thank you so very much! Thank you from the bottom of my heart! 

I got:
Pink sugar perfume sample - love

2 cherry in the air perfume samples - my favorite

4 DKNY Be Delicious perfume samples - my other favorite

Wet Wipes - always need these

Model Co cheek &amp; Lip Tint - I've never even heard of this &amp; it's looks super fun!

Zoya Meadow - gorgeous pink color

Real Techniques Face Brush Set - love these &amp; can't wait to use them!!!!

Philosophy Peppermint Stick shower gel - love love love!

A Beautiful Journal - I needed this more than you know!

A beautiful keychain with an uplifting quote on it - I love this too!

LancÃ´me Mascara, Kat Von D Lipstick, Apricot Lip Glaze - can't wait to try all of these!

Anatomicals Spray Misty For Me - another fun one I've never heard of. I love the smell of this guy! And he makes your face feel so fresh!

Niederegger Marzipan - you are a super stalker &amp; my new best friend for life! My absolute favorite indulgent treat!

Burt's Bees Blueberry Dark Chocolate Lip Balm - hello yum!!!! I needed a lip balm so badly for winter too!

OPI Couture De Minnie - I love anything &amp; everything mickey &amp; Minnie related! I'm completely in love with these little bottles!

And . . . Drumroll please . . .
NAKED 3!!!!!!!!!!!!! What?!? Are you kidding me? I'm in complete shock right now! I don't deserve this. They are so absolutely gorgeous! I can't stop looking at those colors.

I can't even begin to tell you all how blessed I feel right now. Thank you from the bottom if my heart! Thank you isn't even good enough. You truly are amazing!















  
I'm not even in this SS (in the nail one) and I came in here to ooh and awe at your goodies. WHAT a surprise!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 7, 2013)

> Awesome,awesome, awesome gifts!! But didn't naked 3 just come out today??!!


 That's what I thought too. That's why I was so floored when I saw it. [@]Animezing[/@] has super magical powers or something. I guess UD released it on their website last week &amp; it sold out wicked fast. It went on sale at sephora today. Oh how badly I wanted to buy it, but the kiddos need Christmas too so I pushed it out of my mind. My hubby laughed at me because I was literally crying so hard I couldn't breathe. Then I told him that Naked 3 was the iPad mini of make up right now. Everybody wants it but it's all sold out. Once I spoke in his language, he understood. ;-). I can't go to bed now. I'm going to be up all night playing with my new toys!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 7, 2013)

These gifts are insane, I feel like mine (meaning the one I gifted) is so measly compared to everyone else's. I know people tend to not follow the $25 limit all the time, but as a broke college kid, I feel super bad for my SS now /: They're probably not gonna love their gift nearly as much as I'd love them to, just because I couldn't spend too much money.

P.S. TOTALLY not b*&amp;tching, I think the gifts are wonderful and I'm super super SUPER happy for everyone, it just ends up making me feel bad for the person I gave a gift to because theirs won't be as crazy awesome as all these.

I guess that's my bad really...my SS, please don't hate me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We'll if i was gonna ship a box to Canada, I was gonna ship a BOX to Canada!

It was certainly a BOX with all the capitals! I really can't thank you enough. Everything is so awesome.

I love the cute little bag with the ears. And I collect elephants like crazy, so the necklace is perfect. And all the eye shadows and mascaras are just awesome.

My husband was actually impressed too, and made a comment that someone way outshined him this year, so he wasn't even going to try, and I'm not even upset, lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awesome,awesome, awesome gifts!!
But didn't naked 3 just come out today??!!
It came out at Sephora just last night, but I believe UD released it via their site earlier. I could totally be wrong...but I think that's what had happened and stuff. *That was said in a chola voice in my head...*


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

> These gifts are insane, I feel like mine (meaning the one I gifted)Â is so measly compared to everyone else's. I know people tend to not follow the $25 limit all the time, but as a broke college kid, I feel super bad for my SS now /: They're probablyÂ not gonna love their gift nearly as much as I'd love them to, just because I couldn't spend too much money. P.S. TOTALLY not b*&amp;tching, I think the gifts are wonderful and I'm super super SUPER happy for everyone, it just ends up making me feel bad for the person I gave a gift to because theirs won't be as crazy awesome as all these. I guess that's my bad really...my SS, please don't hate me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hugs! I feel this way a little--I just sealed mine up today but I didn't go hugely overboard and now I'm like "whoooaaa." I did buy thoughtful items that were good quality, and packaged them with love! I'm sure your Santee will appreciate your kindness.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These gifts are insane, I feel like mine (meaning the one I gifted) is so measly compared to everyone else's. I know people tend to not follow the $25 limit all the time, but as a broke college kid, I feel super bad for my SS now /: They're probably not gonna love their gift nearly as much as I'd love them to, just because I couldn't spend too much money.

P.S. TOTALLY not b*&amp;tching, I think the gifts are wonderful and I'm super super SUPER happy for everyone, it just ends up making me feel bad for the person I gave a gift to because theirs won't be as crazy awesome as all these.

I guess that's my bad really...my SS, please don't hate me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh no don't feel bad! We discussed this earlier too about maybe next year having a higher limit SS so that the crazies like us that love to shop can go overboard without mucking it up for the rest of us. I'm sure any of us would love your gift!


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These gifts are insane, I feel like mine (meaning the one I gifted) is so measly compared to everyone else's. I know people tend to not follow the $25 limit all the time, but as a broke college kid, I feel super bad for my SS now /: They're probably not gonna love their gift nearly as much as I'd love them to, just because I couldn't spend too much money.

P.S. TOTALLY not b*&amp;tching, I think the gifts are wonderful and I'm super super SUPER happy for everyone, it just ends up making me feel bad for the person I gave a gift to because theirs won't be as crazy awesome as all these.

I guess that's my bad really...my SS, please don't hate me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Aw, I'm sure your ss will love whatever you got her! We all signed up expecting $20-$30 worth of gifts, so no one has a right to be upset if that is exactly what they get! plus- this is just plain fun!
Also, I know a lot of us hoarders "shopped" our stashes and broke up sets and what-not, to stretch the $25...so it looks like we spent more than we did *specifically* for our ss. (Although obviously Naked 3 was over budget =p...but clearly she wasn't expecting it because of that!)

Anywho, please don't let us crazy Michaels of the SS world get you down/worry you- she's gonna love what you sent her, because you cared enough to stalk her and send her a present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

Bahahha. I love that "Michaels" of the world is definitely growing as a phrase on this thread. Can't be mad if everyone brought a handmade oven mitt, a tea pot, and a customized name plate and that one guy clearly went crazy and got Ryan and bought him an iPod. ...stupid Ryan. And your scams. And your blue eyes. Anyway, don't worry too much about it. I'm sure your Santee will be happy!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It was certainly a BOX with all the capitals! I really can't thank you enough. Everything is so awesome.

I love the cute little bag with the ears. And I collect elephants like crazy, so the necklace is perfect. And all the eye shadows and mascaras are just awesome.

My husband was actually impressed too, and made a comment that someone way outshined him this year, so he wasn't even going to try, and I'm not even upset, lol.
I'm glad you liked it, I completely lowballed the entire thing because I didn't want you to have to pay for it so I was praying nothing happened to it so I wouldn't have to claim it on insurance.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 7, 2013)

@slinka @nicepenguins @tweakabell thank you so much girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you're right and she loves it anyway. I did "shop" my stash a little and gave her a few NIB items that I have and just never wanted to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and of COURSE something new new that I know she wanted, but a little part of me still wishes I could have gone crazy shopping for her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for the support though ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @slinka @nicepenguins @tweakabell thank you so much girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you're right and she loves it anyway. I did "shop" my stash a little and gave her a few NIB items that I have and just never wanted to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and of COURSE something new new that I know she wanted, but a little part of me still wishes I could have gone crazy shopping for her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for the support though ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
One day you'll be in the position to spoil someone absolutely rotten (and I feel ya- When I was getting my first bachelors degree I had a kid, all my own bills to pay, and had to work 3 jobs. Sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )- but regardless, I think all of us are grateful for anything we get. The fact that you spent your hard-earned bucks means a lot as it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lol...I just loved shopping a little too much for my gal, haha. I didn't *mean* to go so crazy....but alas...
The joy of giving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One day you'll be in the position to spoil someone absolutely rotten- but regardless, I think all of us are grateful for anything we get.

Lol...I just loved shopping a little too much for my gal, haha. I didn't *mean* to go so crazy....but alas...
The joy of giving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
RIGHT? OMG I was sitting there with a giant pile of gifts going CRAP This isn't going to fit! Luckily she has similar taste to my mom so I started dividing it up.

Edited: because test is not taste


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OH MY GOODNESS! I just opened my presents &amp; I totally don't deserve how spoiled rotten @Animezing made me. I'm bawling my eyes out right now. She stalked me &amp; she stalked me good! This was the most amazing Christmas surprise ever. I am in complete shock right now!!!! Thank you so very much! Thank you from the bottom of my heart! 

I got:
Pink sugar perfume sample - love

2 cherry in the air perfume samples - my favorite

4 DKNY Be Delicious perfume samples - my other favorite

Wet Wipes - always need these

Model Co cheek &amp; Lip Tint - I've never even heard of this &amp; it's looks super fun!

Zoya Meadow - gorgeous pink color

Real Techniques Face Brush Set - love these &amp; can't wait to use them!!!!

Philosophy Peppermint Stick shower gel - love love love!

A Beautiful Journal - I needed this more than you know!

A beautiful keychain with an uplifting quote on it - I love this too!

LancÃ´me Mascara, Kat Von D Lipstick, Apricot Lip Glaze - can't wait to try all of these!

Anatomicals Spray Misty For Me - another fun one I've never heard of. I love the smell of this guy! And he makes your face feel so fresh!

Niederegger Marzipan - you are a super stalker &amp; my new best friend for life! My absolute favorite indulgent treat!

Burt's Bees Blueberry Dark Chocolate Lip Balm - hello yum!!!! I needed a lip balm so badly for winter too!

OPI Couture De Minnie - I love anything &amp; everything mickey &amp; Minnie related! I'm completely in love with these little bottles!

And . . . Drumroll please . . .
NAKED 3!!!!!!!!!!!!! What?!? Are you kidding me? I'm in complete shock right now! I don't deserve this. They are so absolutely gorgeous! I can't stop looking at those colors.

I can't even begin to tell you all how blessed I feel right now. Thank you from the bottom if my heart! Thank you isn't even good enough. You truly are amazing!















  
Awesome gifts!


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  RIGHT? OMG I was sitting there with a giant pile of gifts going CRAP This isn't going to fit! Luckily she has similar test to my mom so I started dividing it up.
haha, at least you have that to help justify it... Me however....nope. =p


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha, at least you have that to help justify it... Me however....nope. =p
Oh no, you'll just have to suck it up and keep the extras. What a shame, a travesty....really


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I got my gift today, and I'm totally blown away.



Spoiler



So many goodies from @tweakabell. Thank you! I'm so grateful, I was more than spoiled.

First look at everything out of the shipping box:





The box on the left was stuffed with more presents:





Everything was so beautifully wrapped, and this is what I did to them:





Of course, my final picture of all my gifts turned sideways, but I am so unbelievably blown away by everything. I don't even know where to begin. Just, thank you so much @tweakabell, this made my year! I love everything, and can't wait to try them all out. Sipping my Starbucks hot chocolate as I type this up, yummy.






 Such lovely pretties!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I'm not allowing anyone to remind me what I already know! It's just annoying because I'm the first of my friends that I've had since HS to turn 30. Bahhh!
lol! Thanks for the pep talk! I definitely need it. My husband asked me what I want to do for my bday and I said sleep all day. Lol.

Happy Birthday! I'm the first of my friends to turn 40, so believe me I know how you feel!  It just gets better - you can wear crazier makeup and say plllllthb to anyone who gives you crap


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know that some do and some don't. I think sephora does. I should know this... If a company offers a gift option, I like to check it off and write motivational messages to myself. You should see my collection of sephora cards that say "You're so pretty!" Or "Great job working out today. You're gonna look SO FLOSSY in this dress" or "You shouldn't have bought this. But you did! The national GDP thanks you."
OMG that just made me spit water. "You shouldn't have bought this...The National GDP thanks you"  Best.justification.ever.   &lt;3


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 7, 2013)

oh my goodness if i got the naked 3 palette I would die just die I'm saving my pennies for when it comes out.


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 7, 2013)

I was going to wait to buy the Naked 3 palette... but I had a $20 off $50 thing for sephora... which is like 40% off... and I decided it was never going to be that cheap again. LoL


----------



## Animezing (Dec 7, 2013)

> OH MY GOODNESS! I just opened my presents &amp; I totally don't deserve how spoiled rotten [@]Animezing[/@] made me. I'm bawling my eyes out right now. She stalked me &amp; she stalked me good! This was the most amazing Christmas surprise ever. I am in complete shock right now!!!! Thank you so very much! Thank you from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Animezing (Dec 7, 2013)

> Awesome,awesome, awesome gifts!! But didn't naked 3 just come out today??!!


 I was lucky enough to snag 3 (one for my mom, Trekkersangel, &amp; myself) on the Urban Decay website 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going to wait to buy the Naked 3 palette... but I had a $20 off $50 thing for sephora... which is like 40% off... and I decided it was never going to be that cheap again. LoL


Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh my goodness if i got the naked 3 palette I would die just die I'm saving my pennies for when it comes out.
Yeah, I wanted to wait too but I didn't want to risk it selling out. So when I saw it was available 2 weeks ago I had to pounce on it - like a tiger.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's all so amazing and sweet! I just saw your reveals and it brought some tears, I love it! your kiddos are all darn cute ! @Animezing love love love that you put Miss Rukia Kuchihki in there ! nice touch and awesome job!!
Okay, the fact that you notice Rukia Kuchihki ( In my head it's Rukia kurosaki, LOL) makes you Super! Awesome! Cool!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These gifts are insane, I feel like mine (meaning the one I gifted) is so measly compared to everyone else's. I know people tend to not follow the $25 limit all the time, but as a broke college kid, I feel super bad for my SS now /: They're probably not gonna love their gift nearly as much as I'd love them to, just because I couldn't spend too much money.

P.S. TOTALLY not b*&amp;tching, I think the gifts are wonderful and I'm super super SUPER happy for everyone, it just ends up making me feel bad for the person I gave a gift to because theirs won't be as crazy awesome as all these.

I guess that's my bad really...my SS, please don't hate me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hugs! I feel this way a little--I just sealed mine up today but I didn't go hugely overboard and now I'm like "whoooaaa." I did buy thoughtful items that were good quality, and packaged them with love! I'm sure your Santee will appreciate your kindness.
It sounds as if you two put a lot of thought into your gifts. I think any gal here would consider herself lucky to have either of you as their SS, I hope I'm it's me.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 7, 2013)

> OH MY GOODNESS! I just opened my presents &amp; I totally don't deserve how spoiled rotten [@]Animezing[/@] made me. I'm bawling my eyes out right now. She stalked me &amp; she stalked me good! This was the most amazing Christmas surprise ever. I am in complete shock right now!!!! Thank you so very much! Thank you from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2013)

Holy crap, you guys. These gifts are incredible! I am feeling the love on this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [CAN YOU FEEL THE LOVE TONIGHT?] My lady should get her package today and I am so excited I could burst!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 7, 2013)

> These gifts are insane, I feel like mine (meaning the one I gifted)Â is so measly compared to everyone else's. I know people tend to not follow the $25 limit all the time, but as a broke college kid, I feel super bad for my SS now /: They're probablyÂ not gonna love their gift nearly as much as I'd love them to, just because I couldn't spend too much money. P.S. TOTALLY not b*&amp;tching, I think the gifts are wonderful and I'm super super SUPER happy for everyone, it just ends up making me feel bad for the person I gave a gift to because theirs won't be as crazy awesome as all these. I guess that's my bad really...my SS, please don't hate me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 To me, it's not about the amount you spend but the thought that you put into it. I'm a college kid too and I feel bad that I couldn't give my SS way more than I did. But I did give her four thoughtful items. I keep forgetting that I have a gift coming too. But I'm not expecting anything over $25.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 7, 2013)

> These gifts are insane, I feel like mine (meaning the one I gifted)Â is so measly compared to everyone else's. I know people tend to not follow the $25 limit all the time, but as a broke college kid, I feel super bad for my SS now /: They're probablyÂ not gonna love their gift nearly as much as I'd love them to, just because I couldn't spend too much money. P.S. TOTALLY not b*&amp;tching, I think the gifts are wonderful and I'm super super SUPER happy for everyone, it just ends up making me feel bad for the person I gave a gift to because theirs won't be as crazy awesome as all these. I guess that's my bad really...my SS, please don't hate me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Please don't feel bad. Everyone is at different places in their lives professionally, financially, age wise etc. I personally won't feel bad at all if my SS stays within budget. We are all awesome and if someone only has the budget for $20-25 then that's totally cool. I would feel terrible if my SS didn't have the money and had to go into debt to go overboard for me. And being that I have 2 college age sons, this is exactly what I would tell them...if they were girls and in a super spectacular group like MUT, and participating in a secret Santa makeup exchange. Clearly I will never get to give this advice to them! So feel good about the joy you will be bringing to some lucky girl!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 7, 2013)

I am loving everyone's gifts!  Everyone on MuT is so amazing.  So much thought and love is going into the gifts.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2013)

My goodness ladies, this is so incredible.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 7, 2013)

> I am loving everyone's gifts! Â Everyone on MuT is so amazing. Â So much thought and love is going into the gifts.


 I am getting so excited to see everyone's gifts. It is so great to be a part of a forum where everybody is just so good to everyone else.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 7, 2013)

> I am getting so excited to see everyone's gifts. It is so great to be a part of a forum where everybody is just so good to everyone else.


 Agree!!!â¤ï¸ u guys!!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm hoping that the budget stays where it is next year, because I feel like a lot of people won't be able to afford to participate if it goes up, and it is not their fault some people *chose* to go over budget.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping that the budget stays where it is next year, because I feel like a lot of people won't be able to afford to participate if it goes up, and it is not their fault some people *chose* to go over budget.  

I think they were talking about having different SS budget levels. $25, $50, etc.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 7, 2013)

@lioness90 @angienharry you're all absolutely right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The thought it what counts, and honestly, this whole SS thing is more about the anticipation of anything really. If I just got a card it would be fun! I love seeing what everyone gets and putting something together for someone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These gifts are insane, I feel like mine (meaning the one I gifted) is so measly compared to everyone else's. I know people tend to not follow the $25 limit all the time, but as a broke college kid, I feel super bad for my SS now /: They're probably not gonna love their gift nearly as much as I'd love them to, just because I couldn't spend too much money.

P.S. TOTALLY not b*&amp;tching, I think the gifts are wonderful and I'm super super SUPER happy for everyone, it just ends up making me feel bad for the person I gave a gift to because theirs won't be as crazy awesome as all these.

I guess that's my bad really...my SS, please don't hate me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Don't feel bad!  I am one of the people who has not received a gift yet and I am most excited about two things:

1.  A box will come, in the mail, FOR ME!

2.  My SS asked about a food allergy, so there might be food in my box!  

I already know from getting an elf question that my SS spent time trying to make the gift something I would like.  THIS is the touching part for me.  As long as the gift comes from the heart it will be amazing and your santee will love it.  If you are still doubting, put in extra chocolate, I know that would make me squee with delight.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 7, 2013)

> @lioness90 Â @angienharry Â you're all absolutely right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The thought it what counts, and honestly, this whole SS thing is more about the anticipation of anything really. If I just got a card it would be fun! I love seeing what everyone gets and putting something together for someone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 For me, it was more about getting things that I thought would make my Santee happy than it was about money. I don't care if the gift I get isn't as much as I spent. If someone took the time to pick something out for me, that's worth a lot in my book.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2013)

I got my gift today from the lovely @ttanner2005 and I'm seriously floored. It might be the nicest, most thoughtful present I have ever received! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! Literally sobbing (happy tears!) Uploading photos now. Prepare yourselves. .it's amazing!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 7, 2013)

I also stayed close to the budget, and I am not worried about my SS being mad at all.  I think it is awesome that some people really got to spoil their SS, but anyone who would be upset about you not going overboard is *not* worth worrying about.  And honestly, any of the people who have talked about going way over budget really do not at all seem like the type.  Everyone I have encountered on this thread has been super gracious, and definitely been more excited about getting something just for them than anything else. 

My only gripe with SS is that I can't share with y'all how good I've done!  I pulled out all the stops &amp; used all of my MuT skills to get a ton of stuff without going way over budget.  You guys would be so proud of me LOL


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 7, 2013)

> I also stayed close to the budget, and I am not worried about my SS being mad at all. Â I think it is awesome that some people really got to spoil their SS, but anyone who would be upset about you not going overboard is *not* worth worrying about. Â And honestly, any of the people who have talked about going way over budget really do not at all seem like the type. Â Everyone I have encountered on this thread has been super gracious, and definitely been more excited about getting something just for them than anything else.Â  My only gripe with SS is that I can't share with y'all how good I've done! Â I pulled out all the stops &amp; used all of my MuT skills to get a ton of stuff without going way over budget. Â You guys would be so proud of me LOL


 Aww! I'm SUPER proud of you! And I can't wait for your SS to get your goodies so we can all marvel at your skills!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 7, 2013)

My boyfriend just text me and told me my box has been delivered!! BUT I'm at work until 8 tonight


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 7, 2013)

> My boyfriend just text me and told me my box has been delivered!! BUT I'm at work until 8 tonightÂ :icon_cry:


 Yeah! And boo!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2013)

My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!!



Spoiler



A first look into the box. The nicest card and LOOK AT THE WRAPPING. It's all so pretty! I took pictures of everything wrapped and then unwrapped. 





Gifts for my pets! LOVE the paw print paper. Adorable! And so thoughtful. 





A fuzzy ball for the kitty and an AWESOME Christmas collar for my pup!





Domino with his ball. He looks unimpressed but really he's been playing with it since I gave it to him!





Izzy showing off her new fancy collar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The stocking! Haha sorry about the background...I was really excited to take pictures and had no space on the counter!





The stocking contents. CANDY. Ate that already, FYI. 





The stocking contents, unwrapped. SEriously this would have been more than enough right here, but it's only the tip of the iceberg! Nail files, vanilla balm, a GLITTERY PURPLE LINER, MASKS, cupcake bath bomb and bubble bath!!!, an adorable little eye shadow palette, shampoo, candy, a poof, and COOKIE FLAVORED WIPES OMG. 





More adorable packaging.





YAYYYYYYYYYYY! I've been dying to try this Soap and Glory scrub and I am obsessed with twistbands. Can't have enough of them. Did you make these Tiffany??





THE WRAPPING!!!!!!!! I saved all the bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Ahhhh I am so excited about this Boscia set! I've never tried their stuff and had to hold myself back from buying it for myself on Black Friday! Also, VASANTI. Obsession. Chi heat protect spray and Batiste dry shampoo &lt;3 AND PACIFICA. Hilarious because I JUST ran out of this stuff and was going to go to Target to buy more. Excellent stalking!





Take a moment to admire the wrapping again. 





LOOK AT THIS. I was freaking out when I opened this. She made me a necklace! It's beautiful and unlike anything else I own. And I love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the perfect shirt to wear with this and I'm totally wearing it today. AMAZING. 









MORE THINGS I LOVE. Color Tattoo in the beige color I've been lusting over. Tarte Lipsurgence in Energy!! UD Primer potion, YAY. An Elf makeup remover PEN. I didn't knw they made this and I'm so excited about it. I constantly find myself messing up one eye when I try to do winged eyeliner and this will be perfect for fixing it without having to take off a huge chunk of my make up. AND a Revlon colorburst balm..anther thing I've been eyeing at the drug store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





THIS IS THE BEST PART. Get ready. 





It's a homemade PACKER PALETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this so much. I still have to figure out how to depot shadows but once I do they are ALL going in this baby. It's just perfect and awesome and I can't believe how crafty you are.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!!



Spoiler



A first look into the box. The nicest card and LOOK AT THE WRAPPING. It's all so pretty! I took pictures of everything wrapped and then unwrapped. 





Gifts for my pets! LOVE the paw print paper. Adorable! And so thoughtful. 





A fuzzy ball for the kitty and an AWESOME Christmas collar for my pup!





Domino with his ball. He looks unimpressed but really he's been playing with it since I gave it to him!





Izzy showing off her new fancy collar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The stocking! Haha sorry about the background...I was really excited to take pictures and had no space on the counter!





The stocking contents. CANDY. Ate that already, FYI. 





The stocking contents, unwrapped. SEriously this would have been more than enough right here, but it's only the tip of the iceberg! Nail files, vanilla balm, a GLITTERY PURPLE LINER, MASKS, cupcake bath bomb and bubble bath!!!, an adorable little eye shadow palette, shampoo, candy, a poof, and COOKIE FLAVORED WIPES OMG. 





More adorable packaging.





YAYYYYYYYYYYY! I've been dying to try this Soap and Glory scrub and I am obsessed with twistbands. Can't have enough of them. Did you make these Tiffany??





THE WRAPPING!!!!!!!! I saved all the bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Ahhhh I am so excited about this Boscia set! I've never tried their stuff and had to hold myself back from buying it for myself on Black Friday! Also, VASANTI. Obsession. Chi heat protect spray and Batiste dry shampoo &lt;3 AND PACIFICA. Hilarious because I JUST ran out of this stuff and was going to go to Target to buy more. Excellent stalking!





Take a moment to admire the wrapping again. 





LOOK AT THIS. I was freaking out when I opened this. She made me a necklace! It's beautiful and unlike anything else I own. And I love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the perfect shirt to wear with this and I'm totally wearing it today. AMAZING. 









MORE THINGS I LOVE. Color Tattoo in the beige color I've been lusting over. Tarte Lipsurgence in Energy!! UD Primer potion, YAY. An Elf makeup remover PEN. I didn't knw they made this and I'm so excited about it. I constantly find myself messing up one eye when I try to do winged eyeliner and this will be perfect for fixing it without having to take off a huge chunk of my make up. AND a Revlon colorburst balm..anther thing I've been eyeing at the drug store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





THIS IS THE BEST PART. Get ready. 





It's a homemade PACKER PALETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this so much. I still have to figure out how to depot shadows but once I do they are ALL going in this baby. It's just perfect and awesome and I can't believe how crafty you are. 






 What an awesome gift!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also stayed close to the budget, and I am not worried about my SS being mad at all.  I think it is awesome that some people really got to spoil their SS, but anyone who would be upset about you not going overboard is *not* worth worrying about.  And honestly, any of the people who have talked about going way over budget really do not at all seem like the type.  Everyone I have encountered on this thread has been super gracious, and definitely been more excited about getting something just for them than anything else. 

My only gripe with SS is that I can't share with y'all how good I've done!  I pulled out all the stops &amp; used all of my MuT skills to get a ton of stuff without going way over budget.  You guys would be so proud of me LOL
I completely agree....if I saw someone being rude about their gift because it wasn't "extravagant" enough, even if I was not the gifter, I would have absolutely zero respect for them from that point on, because that is NOT what this is about! Really,it's just about thinking about another person and putting together a gift they will love. Some have the means to go overboard, some don't, and that is fine!

The gift I received was amazing and made me cry and I did not for one minute think about it in terms of cost and if she went over budget or not, I was just floored by the thought and care she put into it. I honestly think most others will be the same!!

My gift was over budget, but not by a huge amount, and I used goodies from my stash and a really great sale to supplement it. As much as I'd like to spend a fortune I had to remind myself that bills need to be paid, too...haha!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!!



Spoiler



A first look into the box. The nicest card and LOOK AT THE WRAPPING. It's all so pretty! I took pictures of everything wrapped and then unwrapped. 





Gifts for my pets! LOVE the paw print paper. Adorable! And so thoughtful. 





A fuzzy ball for the kitty and an AWESOME Christmas collar for my pup!





Domino with his ball. He looks unimpressed but really he's been playing with it since I gave it to him!





Izzy showing off her new fancy collar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The stocking! Haha sorry about the background...I was really excited to take pictures and had no space on the counter!





The stocking contents. CANDY. Ate that already, FYI. 





The stocking contents, unwrapped. SEriously this would have been more than enough right here, but it's only the tip of the iceberg! Nail files, vanilla balm, a GLITTERY PURPLE LINER, MASKS, cupcake bath bomb and bubble bath!!!, an adorable little eye shadow palette, shampoo, candy, a poof, and COOKIE FLAVORED WIPES OMG. 





More adorable packaging.





YAYYYYYYYYYYY! I've been dying to try this Soap and Glory scrub and I am obsessed with twistbands. Can't have enough of them. Did you make these Tiffany??





THE WRAPPING!!!!!!!! I saved all the bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Ahhhh I am so excited about this Boscia set! I've never tried their stuff and had to hold myself back from buying it for myself on Black Friday! Also, VASANTI. Obsession. Chi heat protect spray and Batiste dry shampoo &lt;3 AND PACIFICA. Hilarious because I JUST ran out of this stuff and was going to go to Target to buy more. Excellent stalking!





Take a moment to admire the wrapping again. 





LOOK AT THIS. I was freaking out when I opened this. She made me a necklace! It's beautiful and unlike anything else I own. And I love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the perfect shirt to wear with this and I'm totally wearing it today. AMAZING. 









MORE THINGS I LOVE. Color Tattoo in the beige color I've been lusting over. Tarte Lipsurgence in Energy!! UD Primer potion, YAY. An Elf makeup remover PEN. I didn't knw they made this and I'm so excited about it. I constantly find myself messing up one eye when I try to do winged eyeliner and this will be perfect for fixing it without having to take off a huge chunk of my make up. AND a Revlon colorburst balm..anther thing I've been eyeing at the drug store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





THIS IS THE BEST PART. Get ready. 





It's a homemade PACKER PALETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this so much. I still have to figure out how to depot shadows but once I do they are ALL going in this baby. It's just perfect and awesome and I can't believe how crafty you are. 






 Awesome goodies!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!!



Spoiler



A first look into the box. The nicest card and LOOK AT THE WRAPPING. It's all so pretty! I took pictures of everything wrapped and then unwrapped. 





Gifts for my pets! LOVE the paw print paper. Adorable! And so thoughtful. 





A fuzzy ball for the kitty and an AWESOME Christmas collar for my pup!





Domino with his ball. He looks unimpressed but really he's been playing with it since I gave it to him!





Izzy showing off her new fancy collar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The stocking! Haha sorry about the background...I was really excited to take pictures and had no space on the counter!





The stocking contents. CANDY. Ate that already, FYI. 





The stocking contents, unwrapped. SEriously this would have been more than enough right here, but it's only the tip of the iceberg! Nail files, vanilla balm, a GLITTERY PURPLE LINER, MASKS, cupcake bath bomb and bubble bath!!!, an adorable little eye shadow palette, shampoo, candy, a poof, and COOKIE FLAVORED WIPES OMG. 





More adorable packaging.





YAYYYYYYYYYYY! I've been dying to try this Soap and Glory scrub and I am obsessed with twistbands. Can't have enough of them. Did you make these Tiffany??





THE WRAPPING!!!!!!!! I saved all the bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Ahhhh I am so excited about this Boscia set! I've never tried their stuff and had to hold myself back from buying it for myself on Black Friday! Also, VASANTI. Obsession. Chi heat protect spray and Batiste dry shampoo &lt;3 AND PACIFICA. Hilarious because I JUST ran out of this stuff and was going to go to Target to buy more. Excellent stalking!





Take a moment to admire the wrapping again. 





LOOK AT THIS. I was freaking out when I opened this. She made me a necklace! It's beautiful and unlike anything else I own. And I love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the perfect shirt to wear with this and I'm totally wearing it today. AMAZING. 









MORE THINGS I LOVE. Color Tattoo in the beige color I've been lusting over. Tarte Lipsurgence in Energy!! UD Primer potion, YAY. An Elf makeup remover PEN. I didn't knw they made this and I'm so excited about it. I constantly find myself messing up one eye when I try to do winged eyeliner and this will be perfect for fixing it without having to take off a huge chunk of my make up. AND a Revlon colorburst balm..anther thing I've been eyeing at the drug store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





THIS IS THE BEST PART. Get ready. 





It's a homemade PACKER PALETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this so much. I still have to figure out how to depot shadows but once I do they are ALL going in this baby. It's just perfect and awesome and I can't believe how crafty you are. 






 That's awesome!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2013)

> My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005 Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!! Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Â 

What a thoughtful gift! That palette is SO COOL!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!!



Spoiler



A first look into the box. The nicest card and LOOK AT THE WRAPPING. It's all so pretty! I took pictures of everything wrapped and then unwrapped. 





Gifts for my pets! LOVE the paw print paper. Adorable! And so thoughtful. 





A fuzzy ball for the kitty and an AWESOME Christmas collar for my pup!





Domino with his ball. He looks unimpressed but really he's been playing with it since I gave it to him!





Izzy showing off her new fancy collar!  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The stocking! Haha sorry about the background...I was really excited to take pictures and had no space on the counter!





The stocking contents. CANDY. Ate that already, FYI. 





The stocking contents, unwrapped. SEriously this would have been more than enough right here, but it's only the tip of the iceberg! Nail files, vanilla balm, a GLITTERY PURPLE LINER, MASKS, cupcake bath bomb and bubble bath!!!, an adorable little eye shadow palette, shampoo, candy, a poof, and COOKIE FLAVORED WIPES OMG. 





More adorable packaging.





YAYYYYYYYYYYY! I've been dying to try this Soap and Glory scrub and I am obsessed with twistbands. Can't have enough of them. Did you make these Tiffany??





THE WRAPPING!!!!!!!! I saved all the bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Ahhhh I am so excited about this Boscia set! I've never tried their stuff and had to hold myself back from buying it for myself on Black Friday! Also, VASANTI. Obsession. Chi heat protect spray and Batiste dry shampoo &lt;3 AND PACIFICA. Hilarious because I JUST ran out of this stuff and was going to go to Target to buy more. Excellent stalking!





Take a moment to admire the wrapping again. 





LOOK AT THIS. I was freaking out when I opened this. She made me a necklace! It's beautiful and unlike anything else I own. And I love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the perfect shirt to wear with this and I'm totally wearing it today. AMAZING. 









MORE THINGS I LOVE. Color Tattoo in the beige color I've been lusting over. Tarte Lipsurgence in Energy!! UD Primer potion, YAY. An Elf makeup remover PEN. I didn't knw they made this and I'm so excited about it. I constantly find myself messing up one eye when I try to do winged eyeliner and this will be perfect for fixing it without having to take off a huge chunk of my make up. AND a Revlon colorburst balm..anther thing I've been eyeing at the drug store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





THIS IS THE BEST PART. Get ready. 





It's a homemade PACKER PALETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this so much. I still have to figure out how to depot shadows but once I do they are ALL going in this baby. It's just perfect and awesome and I can't believe how crafty you are. 






 Wow your gift was amazing!  It made me tear up!  Great job @ttanner2005


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

Aw, that palette is AMAZING...I'm so glad you got an awesome gift, @allistra44 ...you totally deserve it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 7, 2013)

AHHHHHH!  I RECEIVED MY GIFT!!!!! 




My Santa is awesome!  She didn't put her name but I will post it when I have confirmed her identity so everyone can see how amazing she is.








I'm terrible and forgot to take pictures of the packaging.  I realized that perhaps I should have done that when I was already halfway through ripping everything open.  Sorry in advance for the crummy pictures, they are from my phone.

























I received:

An Aromatherapy Sleep Pulse Point Stick from The Aromatherapy Co.

Lush Solid Perfume in Vanillary

Three Ulta3 Nail Polishes

Three different Maybelline Eyeliners

A liquid eyeliner

Revlon Just Bitten Lipstain and Balm in Lust

Models Prefer Lipgloss Pencil in Cocktail Hour

Savvy Lipstick in Wine

Napoleon Perdis Mascara

Malin + Goetz Hand Cream

Lucas Pawpaw Cream

Fragonard Perfume Sample
Everything was so thoughtful.  I can tell that my Santa put a lot of thought into my gifts.  She got me dupes of products I was interested in and found colors I like for the various products she gave me.  Everything she picked was absolutely perfect.  She took into consideration my job and products that would be good for me.  I'm a very lucky girl!  I'm so excited to try some Australian products.  I never thought I would have had an international Santa so I'm loving it.  I was so excited for the pawpaw cream.  I just kept saying pawpaw for like an hour because of my excitement.  I also kept yelling/making high pitched noises in excitement.  I honestly don't think I was ever so excited to receive/open a gift.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 7, 2013)

> My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005 Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!! Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Â 

I'm glad you like everything. The makeup remover pen is one of my HGs, the color tattoo was an extra of the LEs that I had stashed away. Same with the UDPP. I made the twistbands, necklace, and z palette. I had so much fun doing this for you. Was I one of your secret Santa suspects?


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!!



Spoiler



A first look into the box. The nicest card and LOOK AT THE WRAPPING. It's all so pretty! I took pictures of everything wrapped and then unwrapped. 





Gifts for my pets! LOVE the paw print paper. Adorable! And so thoughtful. 





A fuzzy ball for the kitty and an AWESOME Christmas collar for my pup!





Domino with his ball. He looks unimpressed but really he's been playing with it since I gave it to him!





Izzy showing off her new fancy collar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The stocking! Haha sorry about the background...I was really excited to take pictures and had no space on the counter!





The stocking contents. CANDY. Ate that already, FYI. 





The stocking contents, unwrapped. SEriously this would have been more than enough right here, but it's only the tip of the iceberg! Nail files, vanilla balm, a GLITTERY PURPLE LINER, MASKS, cupcake bath bomb and bubble bath!!!, an adorable little eye shadow palette, shampoo, candy, a poof, and COOKIE FLAVORED WIPES OMG. 





More adorable packaging.





YAYYYYYYYYYYY! I've been dying to try this Soap and Glory scrub and I am obsessed with twistbands. Can't have enough of them. Did you make these Tiffany??





THE WRAPPING!!!!!!!! I saved all the bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Ahhhh I am so excited about this Boscia set! I've never tried their stuff and had to hold myself back from buying it for myself on Black Friday! Also, VASANTI. Obsession. Chi heat protect spray and Batiste dry shampoo &lt;3 AND PACIFICA. Hilarious because I JUST ran out of this stuff and was going to go to Target to buy more. Excellent stalking!





Take a moment to admire the wrapping again. 





LOOK AT THIS. I was freaking out when I opened this. She made me a necklace! It's beautiful and unlike anything else I own. And I love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the perfect shirt to wear with this and I'm totally wearing it today. AMAZING. 









MORE THINGS I LOVE. Color Tattoo in the beige color I've been lusting over. Tarte Lipsurgence in Energy!! UD Primer potion, YAY. An Elf makeup remover PEN. I didn't knw they made this and I'm so excited about it. I constantly find myself messing up one eye when I try to do winged eyeliner and this will be perfect for fixing it without having to take off a huge chunk of my make up. AND a Revlon colorburst balm..anther thing I've been eyeing at the drug store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





THIS IS THE BEST PART. Get ready. 





It's a homemade PACKER PALETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this so much. I still have to figure out how to depot shadows but once I do they are ALL going in this baby. It's just perfect and awesome and I can't believe how crafty you are. 






 So amazing!  I love the stuff for your dog and cat.  Great job @ttanner2005 !


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 7, 2013)

This thread makes me so excited!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone is so lovely!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 7, 2013)

It looks like my Santee will be getting her package on Monday! I can't wait!


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 7, 2013)

Guess who got to leave work early, yay for crappy weather in Atlanta!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I came home to find my box from the lovely @BagLady I honestly cannot express how much I appreciate everything! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I have never had such a thoughtful gift! I'm so blown away, you did a phenomenal job! I took an obscene amount of pictures, everything was just wrapped so beautifully and I didn't want to miss anything!  













Everything had a personalized note on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





so much goodness, I can't even handle it! Baths are my stress reliever, so I'm so excited I got bubble bath and bath milk!! Also, the candle smells lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I have no clue why this is upside down? But I loved the two nail polish colors you picked! The tweezers are so freaking adorable, and the emergen-c is perfect because I just got that silly cold over the holiday! 





OMG I died. My absolute favorite









I didn't want to open it, it looked so nice! 





All this for me?! 





Homemade mini-emergency kit. Such a great idea! I absolutely love it. 





To feed my perfume obsession 









How awesome is that?!





A fellow Elf lover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LOVE this! 





Perfection- I have a EOS obsession and have been wanting to try the pom/cherry one! And a lip scrub, which I've never tried and I'm so excited to! 














Second half of the mini-emergency kit! The lint roller is a life safer because I have a husky who sheds like crazy. 





I wish these weren't upside down! I'm SO excited to try the Pillow Soft Curls, my curly hair is absolute craziness. The makeup brush is perfect because that brand/style/everything is the makeup brush I have! But I didn't have that brush, it's a perfect fit! The Refillable Fragrance Atomizer... I didn't know there was such a thing! Such a good idea, I'm so excited! No more stressing about perfume while traveling! 





Perfume. Love





Archer thinks that unboxing is a thing that he should be involved in. He tried to sit on my lap the entire time, so I decided he could get in on the action. Judging by how he sniffed everything I think he loved it all as well! 





Mini-Emergency kit out of the bags!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guess who got to leave work early, yay for crappy weather in Atlanta!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I came home to find my box from the lovely @BagLady I honestly cannot express how much I appreciate everything! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I have never had such a thoughtful gift! I'm so blown away, you did a phenomenal job! I took an obscene amount of pictures, everything was just wrapped so beautifully and I didn't want to miss anything!  













Everything had a personalized note on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





so much goodness, I can't even handle it! Baths are my stress reliever, so I'm so excited I got bubble bath and bath milk!! Also, the candle smells lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I have no clue why this is upside down? But I loved the two nail polish colors you picked! The tweezers are so freaking adorable, and the emergen-c is perfect because I just got that silly cold over the holiday! 





OMG I died. My absolute favorite









I didn't want to open it, it looked so nice! 





All this for me?! 





Homemade mini-emergency kit. Such a great idea! I absolutely love it. 





To feed my perfume obsession 









How awesome is that?!





A fellow Elf lover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LOVE this! 





Perfection- I have a EOS obsession and have been wanting to try the pom/cherry one! And a lip scrub, which I've never tried and I'm so excited to! 














Second half of the mini-emergency kit! The lint roller is a life safer because I have a husky who sheds like crazy. 





I wish these weren't upside down! I'm SO excited to try the Pillow Soft Curls, my curly hair is absolute craziness. The makeup brush is perfect because that brand/style/everything is the makeup brush I have! But I didn't have that brush, it's a perfect fit! The Refillable Fragrance Atomizer... I didn't know there was such a thing! Such a good idea, I'm so excited! No more stressing about perfume while traveling! 





Perfume. Love





Archer thinks that unboxing is a thing that he should be involved in. He tried to sit on my lap the entire time, so I decided he could get in on the action. Judging by how he sniffed everything I think he loved it all as well! 





Mini-Emergency kit out of the bags! 
Love the Elf quote!  What a thoughtful gift.


----------



## BagLady (Dec 7, 2013)

> Guess who got to leave work early, yay for crappy weather in Atlanta!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I came home to find my box from the lovely @BagLady Â I honestly cannot express how much I appreciate everything! Thank you, thank you, thank you!Â I have never had such a thoughtful gift! I'm so blown away, you did a phenomenal job!Â I took an obscene amount of pictures, everything was just wrapped so beautifully and I didn't want to miss anything! Â :hug:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The goods!!!
> ...





Spoiler: The goods!!!



YAY!!! I'm so glad your box arrived safe and sound and you liked everything!!! I was so excited when I was wrapping it. I couldn't wait for you to get it. Glad you got to get out of work early too. ENJOY!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

[@]BagLady[/@] great job!!!! What a wonderful gift!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

So @Sheeeeeelby SPOILED ME ROTTEN.  THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH.  I literally have no words.  I feel like I won the lottery.  I also had LITERALLY no idea you were my santa, and I will admit I have compulsively stalked through the threads trying to figure it out and eliminating people, so well done 





@Sheeeeeelby paid A LOT of attention not only to my lists but also to my posts across the forums and I can honestly say this gift is perfect.

Um, right, so pictures, many of which have captions: (warning- there are a LOT OF THEM, she really went all out).



Spoiler





  



Box full of stuff and curious cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 



Bingley loves reading about Michigan; the box unboxed.



 



Some awesome local goodies- a map (which I managed to ultimately save from my cat's clutches, some cherry candies, postcards (I lovvve collecting postcards) and little booklets on things to do.  It made me want to come to Michigan!).   Next to them are some AMAZING photos my Santa took herself.  They came out of an actual darkroom, I was super impressed.  I love them!!



 



Soe pink slippersocks were stuffed with B&amp;BW candles (love pumpkin, LOVE) and Sheeeeeelby also made me some really REALLY cute velvet bows and a mix CD!.  Next to those are some FABULOUS samples.  There were several brands I love there (l'Occitaine, Essie, Caldrea) and many more I am dying to try!).  There was also some Stilla gloss (Have been DYING to try this! and sephora sparkly shadow, which looks AWESOME).



 





My cats LOVED the toys I've doled out so far, but their favorite thing was actually one of the pens you sent 



 I had to snatch it away from poor Bingley.



 



CANDY (let's not lie, one of my favorite things- I LOVE those Ghirardelli squares!) and some notebooks and thank you cards and makeup bags- all ADORABLE!



 



A BOOK!, 2 cute pens, and a wonderfully adorable owl 



 Next to it is nail stuff, I was VERY spoiled! I love Incoco and Am really looking forward to trying the Sally Hansen strips- you can't see so well above but they are back and glittery and fabulous! Aso some nail polish remover strips, which is good timing- I am about to run out of polish remover!



 



Lippies and face masks 



 I am especially excited to try the MAKE lipstick! They are all gorgeous!



 



Some bath bombs, soaps, lip gloss (yaaaay lip smackers!) eye shadows (love the NYX purple one, so eager to try it, and a really really fun eyeliner in a deep purplish color.  Amazing stuff.  Also a really really sweet note!



  



And finally, the 'big ticket' item- the Galaxy Chic palette I DROOLED OVER when I saw it but couldn't justify buying for myself earlier this month.  To say this gift is perfect is an understatement.  I have wanted it SO badly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

@trekkersangel I am SO GLAD you got such a thoughtful Santa!!! You truly do deserve it!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So @Sheeeeeelby SPOILED ME ROTTEN.  THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH.  I literally have no words.  I feel like I won the lottery.  I also had LITERALLY no idea you were my santa, and I will admit I have compulsively stalked through the threads trying to figure it out and eliminating people, so well done 





@Sheeeeeelby paid A LOT of attention not only to my lists but also to my posts across the forums and I can honestly say this gift is perfect.

Um, right, so pictures, many of which have captions: (warning- there are a LOT OF THEM, she really went all out).



Spoiler





  



Box full of stuff and curious cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 



Bingley loves reading about Michigan; the box unboxed.



 



Some awesome local goodies- a map (which I managed to ultimately save from my cat's clutches, some cherry candies, postcards (I lovvve collecting postcards) and little booklets on things to do.  It made me want to come to Michigan!).   Next to them are some AMAZING photos my Santa took herself.  They came out of an actual darkroom, I was super impressed.  I love them!!



 



Soe pink slippersocks were stuffed with B&amp;BW candles (love pumpkin, LOVE) and Sheeeeeelby also made me some really REALLY cute velvet bows and a mix CD!.  Next to those are some FABULOUS samples.  There were several brands I love there (l'Occitaine, Essie, Caldrea) and many more I am dying to try!).  There was also some Stilla gloss (Have been DYING to try this! and sephora sparkly shadow, which looks AWESOME).



 





My cats LOVED the toys I've doled out so far, but their favorite thing was actually one of the pens you sent 



 I had to snatch it away from poor Bingley.



 



CANDY (let's not lie, one of my favorite things- I LOVE those Ghirardelli squares!) and some notebooks and thank you cards and makeup bags- all ADORABLE!



 



A BOOK!, 2 cute pens, and a wonderfully adorable owl 



 Next to it is nail stuff, I was VERY spoiled! I love Incoco and Am really looking forward to trying the Sally Hansen strips- you can't see so well above but they are back and glittery and fabulous! Aso some nail polish remover strips, which is good timing- I am about to run out of polish remover!



 



Lippies and face masks 



 I am especially excited to try the MAKE lipstick! They are all gorgeous!



 



Some bath bombs, soaps, lip gloss (yaaaay lip smackers!) eye shadows (love the NYX purple one, so eager to try it, and a really really fun eyeliner in a deep purplish color.  Amazing stuff.  Also a really really sweet note!



  



And finally, the 'big ticket' item- the Galaxy Chic palette I DROOLED OVER when I saw it but couldn't justify buying for myself earlier this month.  To say this gift is perfect is an understatement.  I have wanted it SO badly!!!!!!!!!


 YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you like it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you really enjoy everything! &lt;3  You were so fun to shop for!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So @Sheeeeeelby SPOILED ME ROTTEN.  THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH.  I literally have no words.  I feel like I won the lottery.  I also had LITERALLY no idea you were my santa, and I will admit I have compulsively stalked through the threads trying to figure it out and eliminating people, so well done 





@Sheeeeeelby paid A LOT of attention not only to my lists but also to my posts across the forums and I can honestly say this gift is perfect.

Um, right, so pictures, many of which have captions: (warning- there are a LOT OF THEM, she really went all out).



Spoiler





  



Box full of stuff and curious cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 



Bingley loves reading about Michigan; the box unboxed.



 



Some awesome local goodies- a map (which I managed to ultimately save from my cat's clutches, some cherry candies, postcards (I lovvve collecting postcards) and little booklets on things to do.  It made me want to come to Michigan!).   Next to them are some AMAZING photos my Santa took herself.  They came out of an actual darkroom, I was super impressed.  I love them!!



 



Soe pink slippersocks were stuffed with B&amp;BW candles (love pumpkin, LOVE) and Sheeeeeelby also made me some really REALLY cute velvet bows and a mix CD!.  Next to those are some FABULOUS samples.  There were several brands I love there (l'Occitaine, Essie, Caldrea) and many more I am dying to try!).  There was also some Stilla gloss (Have been DYING to try this! and sephora sparkly shadow, which looks AWESOME).



 





My cats LOVED the toys I've doled out so far, but their favorite thing was actually one of the pens you sent 



 I had to snatch it away from poor Bingley.



 



CANDY (let's not lie, one of my favorite things- I LOVE those Ghirardelli squares!) and some notebooks and thank you cards and makeup bags- all ADORABLE!



 



A BOOK!, 2 cute pens, and a wonderfully adorable owl 



 Next to it is nail stuff, I was VERY spoiled! I love Incoco and Am really looking forward to trying the Sally Hansen strips- you can't see so well above but they are back and glittery and fabulous! Aso some nail polish remover strips, which is good timing- I am about to run out of polish remover!



 



Lippies and face masks 



 I am especially excited to try the MAKE lipstick! They are all gorgeous!



 



Some bath bombs, soaps, lip gloss (yaaaay lip smackers!) eye shadows (love the NYX purple one, so eager to try it, and a really really fun eyeliner in a deep purplish color.  Amazing stuff.  Also a really really sweet note!



  



And finally, the 'big ticket' item- the Galaxy Chic palette I DROOLED OVER when I saw it but couldn't justify buying for myself earlier this month.  To say this gift is perfect is an understatement.  I have wanted it SO badly!!!!!


 So wonderful!  I also love that your cat is named Bingley, please tell me the other one is Darcy!!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 7, 2013)

@BagLady and @amdoerr I loved the gift wrapping!!  The quotes made me smile, and I'm just seeing the little packages second hand.   I LOVE the Mini Emergency Kit - I make them up all the time and have different pouches of stuff based on where I'm going.   

@amdoerr - Very, very crappy weather in Atlanta!!   Yesterday it's balmy, today I dressed for the expected 54 degrees and froze my butt off on the bike.  But YAY on the getting off work early!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you like it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you really enjoy everything! &lt;3  You were so fun to shop for! 
I more than like it, I LOVE IT!!!!! Thank you soo much again!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So wonderful!  I also love that your cat is named Bingley, please tell me the other one is Darcy!!!
Hahaha yes, Bingley and Darcy 



 Glad someone finally gets the reference... my vets just stared at me blankly and assumed Darcy was a girl (they are  both boys).


----------



## donutbaby (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So @Sheeeeeelby SPOILED ME ROTTEN.  THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH.  I literally have no words.  I feel like I won the lottery.  I also had LITERALLY no idea you were my santa, and I will admit I have compulsively stalked through the threads trying to figure it out and eliminating people, so well done 





@Sheeeeeelby paid A LOT of attention not only to my lists but also to my posts across the forums and I can honestly say this gift is perfect.

Um, right, so pictures, many of which have captions: (warning- there are a LOT OF THEM, she really went all out).



Spoiler





  



Box full of stuff and curious cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 



Bingley loves reading about Michigan; the box unboxed.



 



Some awesome local goodies- a map (which I managed to ultimately save from my cat's clutches, some cherry candies, postcards (I lovvve collecting postcards) and little booklets on things to do.  It made me want to come to Michigan!).   Next to them are some AMAZING photos my Santa took herself.  They came out of an actual darkroom, I was super impressed.  I love them!!



 



Soe pink slippersocks were stuffed with B&amp;BW candles (love pumpkin, LOVE) and Sheeeeeelby also made me some really REALLY cute velvet bows and a mix CD!.  Next to those are some FABULOUS samples.  There were several brands I love there (l'Occitaine, Essie, Caldrea) and many more I am dying to try!).  There was also some Stilla gloss (Have been DYING to try this! and sephora sparkly shadow, which looks AWESOME).



 





My cats LOVED the toys I've doled out so far, but their favorite thing was actually one of the pens you sent 



 I had to snatch it away from poor Bingley.



 



CANDY (let's not lie, one of my favorite things- I LOVE those Ghirardelli squares!) and some notebooks and thank you cards and makeup bags- all ADORABLE!



 



A BOOK!, 2 cute pens, and a wonderfully adorable owl 



 Next to it is nail stuff, I was VERY spoiled! I love Incoco and Am really looking forward to trying the Sally Hansen strips- you can't see so well above but they are back and glittery and fabulous! Aso some nail polish remover strips, which is good timing- I am about to run out of polish remover!



 



Lippies and face masks 



 I am especially excited to try the MAKE lipstick! They are all gorgeous!



 



Some bath bombs, soaps, lip gloss (yaaaay lip smackers!) eye shadows (love the NYX purple one, so eager to try it, and a really really fun eyeliner in a deep purplish color.  Amazing stuff.  Also a really really sweet note!



  



And finally, the 'big ticket' item- the Galaxy Chic palette I DROOLED OVER when I saw it but couldn't justify buying for myself earlier this month.  To say this gift is perfect is an understatement.  I have wanted it SO badly!!!!!!!!!


 @Sheeeeeelby Girl, you killed it!!!  Are you in Traverse?  I live in Ann Arbor but Traverse &amp; Petoskey are some of my favorite places in the state!  Also, I have that galaxy palette -- it's amazing!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 7, 2013)

> I more than like it, I LOVE IT!!!!! Thank you soo much again!!! Hahaha yes, Bingley and DarcyÂ :icon_razz Â Glad someone finally gets the reference... my vets just stared at me blankly and assumed Darcy was a girl (they are Â both boys).


 Oh my goodness! Best names ever!!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I more than like it, I LOVE IT!!!!! Thank you soo much again!!!

Hahaha yes, Bingley and Darcy 



 Glad someone finally gets the reference... my vets just stared at me blankly and assumed Darcy was a girl (they are  both boys).
This is why I tell my husband I have found my people.  Our dog was almost named Darcy.  We ended up doing Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain after my favorite Civil War General.  We call him Josh for short and the vet just gave us a blank stare when we said the full name and wrote down Josh, lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I more than like it, I LOVE IT!!!!! Thank you soo much again!!!

Hahaha yes, Bingley and Darcy 




 Glad someone finally gets the reference... my vets just stared at me blankly and assumed Darcy was a girl (they are  both boys).

Oh my goodness! Best names ever!!!!! 
I *LOVE* those names!  Haha I'd call them Mr. Bingley and Mr. Darcy to avoid confusion... and then I can imagine THIS happening:

Random person:  "Oh, MISTER Darcy?  What's his first name then, har har har?"

Me:  "Fitzwilliam, but only his friends call him that.  You can keep calling him Mr. Darcy"


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sheeeeeelby Girl, you killed it!!!  Are you in Traverse?  I live in Ann Arbor but Traverse &amp; Petoskey are some of my favorite places in the state!  Also, I have that galaxy palette -- it's amazing!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ann Arbor what whatttt. I used to basically live there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And Traverse City is one of my favorite spots as well. When I graduate from school in Atlanta I want to move to either Rochester/Birmingham area where I used to live or TC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @BagLady and @amdoerr I loved the gift wrapping!!  The quotes made me smile, and I'm just seeing the little packages second hand.   I LOVE the Mini Emergency Kit - I make them up all the time and have different pouches of stuff based on where I'm going.   

@amdoerr - Very, very crappy weather in Atlanta!!   Yesterday it's balmy, today I dressed for the expected 54 degrees and froze my butt off on the bike.  But YAY on the getting off work early!  
The weather has been crazy! I work at a golf course in Acworth, and there were more people golfing today when it was 41 degrees and windy compared to yesterday when it was 75! Craziness!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I more than like it, I LOVE IT!!!!! Thank you soo much again!!!

Hahaha yes, Bingley and Darcy 



 Glad someone finally gets the reference... my vets just stared at me blankly and assumed Darcy was a girl (they are  both boys).

â€œThe person, be it gentleman or lady, who has not pleasure in a good novel, must be intolerably stupid.â€  - Jane Austen   Although it's from Northanger Abbey it still seems fitting.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I more than like it, I LOVE IT!!!!! Thank you soo much again!!!

Hahaha yes, Bingley and Darcy 



 Glad someone finally gets the reference... my vets just stared at me blankly and assumed Darcy was a girl (they are  both boys).
That seriously makes me SO HAPPY! It was so much fun! 



       You're so welcome! 





I was at PetSmart one day and didn't think I'd be there and remembered to get your kitties something but I couldn't remember for the life of me if your kitties were boys or girls!!! I was like CRAP. So I went with purple, my fave color and figured that cats don't care. haha.

Also, the little owl thing is actually a lip gloss! I don't know how the gloss is actually but the owl was just too darn cute. 

PS : so today my fiance's sister was talking to their grandma and their grandma said that she is from where you live!! (I won't announce your location). I was all like OMGGGG MY SS LIVES THERE (in my head of course, because they'll be like, um ok!)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sheeeeeelby Girl, you killed it!!!  Are you in Traverse?  I live in Ann Arbor but Traverse &amp; Petoskey are some of my favorite places in the state!  Also, I have that galaxy palette -- it's amazing!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am in TC!!!! Been here for my whole life ( except the past 2 summers but anyway). It's awesome here! But I'm ready for a change! I wouldn't mind moving downstate for awhile actually! As soon as I knew I was buying her the galaxy palette, I KNEW I had to get one for myself! So I did. And its gorgeous!

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ann Arbor what whatttt. I used to basically live there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And Traverse City is one of my favorite spots as well. When I graduate from school in Atlanta I want to move to either Rochester/Birmingham area where I used to live or TC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The weather has been crazy! I work at a golf course in Acworth, and there were more people golfing today when it was 41 degrees and windy compared to yesterday when it was 75! Craziness!
More MI ladies! Woohoo. I like TC but its getting boring - ESPECIALLY in the winter. Summer is another story!


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That seriously makes me SO HAPPY! It was so much fun! 



       You're so welcome! 





I was at PetSmart one day and didn't think I'd be there and remembered to get your kitties something but I couldn't remember for the life of me if your kitties were boys or girls!!! I was like CRAP. So I went with purple, my fave color and figured that cats don't care. haha.

Also, the little owl thing is actually a lip gloss! I don't know how the gloss is actually but the owl was just too darn cute. 

PS : so today my fiance's sister was talking to their grandma and their grandma said that she is from where you live!! (I won't announce your location). I was all like OMGGGG MY SS LIVES THERE (in my head of course, because they'll be like, um ok!)

I am in TC!!!! Been here for my whole life ( except the past 2 summers but anyway). It's awesome here! But I'm ready for a change! I wouldn't mind moving downstate for awhile actually! As soon as I knew I was buying her the galaxy palette, I KNEW I had to get one for myself! So I did. And its gorgeous!

*More MI ladies! Woohoo. I like TC but its getting boring - ESPECIALLY in the winter. Summer is another story!*
Haha I have a close friend who moved up there for a PA job, she loved it in the summer, but she just told me the same thing yesterday, that it's getting boring now that winter has come! I grew up in the thumb right on the lake, and I miss it so terribly


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 7, 2013)

> â€œThe person, be it gentleman or lady, who has not pleasure in a good novel, must be intolerably stupid.â€ Â - Jane Austen Â  Although it's from Northanger Abbey it still seems fitting. Â


 Quite perfect! I am actually looking at a shelf of Austen books and BBC movies right now!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 7, 2013)

I got my package earlier today!  posting pictures here soon!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2013)

Eee! It's here! Photos from my phone now, text in a few minutes from my laptop! Okay, a little more than a few minutes. I kept getting distracted by the big item. I was so excited that I forgot to take photos before I opened everything. Ack! My Santa was @Donna529, and, whoa Nelly, SO MUCH AWESOME that I couldn't fit it all in one photo!



Spoiler







An airplane! Just kidding. Godiva! And my favorite kind: ALL OF THEM! And Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm in Cream Glow and TokyoMilk Tainted Love hand cream! Someone took a peek at my Sephora wish list!






I had to take the Ciate nail polish out of the ornament bubble because it just wanted to roll all over the place and refused to let me take a picture of it. The label claims the shade name is Candy Cane. I will call it Fuchsia Sparkle Heaven, thankyouverymuch. 
Mini fresh sugar rose lip balm! I love these! 
Mirabella highlighting powder in Shimmer Rose! I'm on a highlighter kick but have never tried a powder one. It's so gorgeous that I almost don't want to use it and ruin the surface (wavy!), but it's so shimmery that I will not be able to resist. I'll have to play with it tomorrow so I know what I'm doing before I use it on a work day. 
TokyoMilk lip balm in La Vie en Rose for a native of the Rose City! (Was all that rose on purpose? I just noticed that!) 
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Deep End. Oof, bright shimmery turquoise. Made for me. Funny thing: It's the one shade I most desperately wanted, but I somehow did now put this particular one on any of my wishlists. I swear Donna529 must be psychic. It is going to go wonderfully with... 
The grand finale: BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic palette! This was my a-number one I-desperately-want-it-but-I-can't-justify-buying-it item! Eee! I have literally been sitting here hugging it and petting it. The cats are avoiding me. 



SO EXCITED! I can't wait to play with the palette and figure out how things fit together. It's really strange how much I hatehate*hate* orange in general, but I'm really looking forward to using the one in this palette!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

> Eee! It's here! Photos from my phone now, text in a few minutes from my laptop!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 Awesome gift! I'm lusting over that palette.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

Yay!!!!



> Eee! It's here! Photos from my phone now, text in a few minutes from my laptop!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!!



Spoiler



A first look into the box. The nicest card and LOOK AT THE WRAPPING. It's all so pretty! I took pictures of everything wrapped and then unwrapped. 





Gifts for my pets! LOVE the paw print paper. Adorable! And so thoughtful. 





A fuzzy ball for the kitty and an AWESOME Christmas collar for my pup!





Domino with his ball. He looks unimpressed but really he's been playing with it since I gave it to him!





Izzy showing off her new fancy collar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The stocking! Haha sorry about the background...I was really excited to take pictures and had no space on the counter!





The stocking contents. CANDY. Ate that already, FYI. 





The stocking contents, unwrapped. SEriously this would have been more than enough right here, but it's only the tip of the iceberg! Nail files, vanilla balm, a GLITTERY PURPLE LINER, MASKS, cupcake bath bomb and bubble bath!!!, an adorable little eye shadow palette, shampoo, candy, a poof, and COOKIE FLAVORED WIPES OMG. 





More adorable packaging.





YAYYYYYYYYYYY! I've been dying to try this Soap and Glory scrub and I am obsessed with twistbands. Can't have enough of them. Did you make these Tiffany??





THE WRAPPING!!!!!!!! I saved all the bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Ahhhh I am so excited about this Boscia set! I've never tried their stuff and had to hold myself back from buying it for myself on Black Friday! Also, VASANTI. Obsession. Chi heat protect spray and Batiste dry shampoo &lt;3 AND PACIFICA. Hilarious because I JUST ran out of this stuff and was going to go to Target to buy more. Excellent stalking!





Take a moment to admire the wrapping again. 





LOOK AT THIS. I was freaking out when I opened this. She made me a necklace! It's beautiful and unlike anything else I own. And I love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the perfect shirt to wear with this and I'm totally wearing it today. AMAZING. 









MORE THINGS I LOVE. Color Tattoo in the beige color I've been lusting over. Tarte Lipsurgence in Energy!! UD Primer potion, YAY. An Elf makeup remover PEN. I didn't knw they made this and I'm so excited about it. I constantly find myself messing up one eye when I try to do winged eyeliner and this will be perfect for fixing it without having to take off a huge chunk of my make up. AND a Revlon colorburst balm..anther thing I've been eyeing at the drug store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





THIS IS THE BEST PART. Get ready. 





It's a homemade PACKER PALETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this so much. I still have to figure out how to depot shadows but once I do they are ALL going in this baby. It's just perfect and awesome and I can't believe how crafty you are. 






 Wow!!!! How lovely and thoughtful.   And your furkids are soooo cute in their new accessories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm so excited for A)My girl to get hers (and hopefully be so happy!!) and B) See who got me!!! lol. I seriously have no clue. Kudos to you, santa, 'cause I'm a master of investigation. I always figure out what I'm getting and stuff lol. I am the ultimate ruiner of surprises!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Eee! It's here! Photos from my phone now, text in a few minutes from my laptop!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 Yayyyyyyyy Was supposed to be there yesterday Darn phone spell checker lol.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2013)

So nice!!! Love all of these thoughtful gifts!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 7, 2013)

All of the gifts look so great!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHHHHHH!  I RECEIVED MY GIFT!!!!! 



My Santa is awesome!  She didn't put her name but I will post it when I have confirmed her identity so everyone can see how amazing she is.








I'm terrible and forgot to take pictures of the packaging.  I realized that perhaps I should have done that when I was already halfway through ripping everything open.  Sorry in advance for the crummy pictures, they are from my phone.

























I received:

An Aromatherapy Sleep Pulse Point Stick from The Aromatherapy Co.

Lush Solid Perfume in Vanillary

Three Ulta3 Nail Polishes

Three different Maybelline Eyeliners

A liquid eyeliner

Revlon Just Bitten Lipstain and Balm in Lust

Models Prefer Lipgloss Pencil in Cocktail Hour

Savvy Lipstick in Wine

Napoleon Perdis Mascara

Malin + Goetz Hand Cream

Lucas Pawpaw Cream

Fragonard Perfume Sample
Everything was so thoughtful.  I can tell that my Santa put a lot of thought into my gifts.  She got me dupes of products I was interested in and found colors I like for the various products she gave me.  Everything she picked was absolutely perfect.  She took into consideration my job and products that would be good for me.  I'm a very lucky girl!  I'm so excited to try some Australian products.  I never thought I would have had an international Santa so I'm loving it.  I was so excited for the pawpaw cream.  I just kept saying pawpaw for like an hour because of my excitement.  I also kept yelling/making high pitched noises in excitement.  I honestly don't think I was ever so excited to receive/open a gift. 





My Santa was @Last Contrast!  She did such a nice job with putting something thoughtful together.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 7, 2013)

My fabulous gift from my amazing Secret Santa @Elizabeth Mac . There are not enough words in this world to say how grateful and thankful I'am for the effort and thought you put into this gift. It left me speechless and I'm really touched. Thank you so very much! 

At a glance of the beautiful gift that @Elizabeth Mac sent me.





*At a glance*. I already knew that a gift was arriving today per my Elf from my SS ! (thank you btw) so when I arrived home and saw the mail man in my neighborhood, I ran inside my house, threw my stuff on the couch and stalked the mail man! When they delivered, I bolted out the door, there are two reason why I ran from my mail box to my home when I saw what was in there. One, it was 1 degree outside, yes 1 but it was definitely below 0 with the windchill ! and my butt was freezing 



. Two, I was a little kid on Christmas morning because I was going to find out who my SS is!! 









*Inside the box.* Upon opening the box, I saw this card with pops of yellow and blue print fabric peeking through the fillers along with little gifts scattered below. The first thought through my head was, "I recognize this!" it was a teaser a little while ago when my SS posted a picture of it. I remembered thinking then "That look's amazing, how lucky that person would be to receive it !" and that lucky person happened to me 



 Feeling blessed and I haven't even opened the gift at this point; I already knew it was going to be something I'll love because it was obvious that she put a lot of love into it. 





*Taken out of the box.* @Elizbeth Mac, you have wonderful taste in wrapping paper lol. I was a graphic design student and the simple geometric design of the snowflake against that blue background goes so well with the red strip wrapping paper. Red/Blue/White is one of my favorite color combinations (in fact its the color of my tree! more to come on that later). And again, that yellow blue fabric, couldn't take my eyes off it from the moment I saw it! When I took it out from the box, I recognized it and knew it had come from Lush! After hearing people raving on about Lush, I stalked the website and I eyed the section that had these.





*V**oilÃ ! The gift in its entirety. *The botanical card that she gave me on the bottom right is absolutely beautiful with the pop of color and the birds along with the animal print on the side, its funny @Elizbeth Mac that you chose this card because my sister gave me a crossbody bag that is similar to this design and it's my favorite bag ever! I'm thrilled you had fun shopping for me, I was hoping I had enough info and flexibility to go by for you to just go out and enjoy it and from the looks of things, you did! 





*The Details. *This is a closer look at all the wonderful gifts she included, some were hard to see with the other photo above. What surprised me the most is the nail polish which I wasn't expecting so she was a sneaky little fox and got me three beautiful polishes because she knew I was participating in the nail SS; * NARS in "Disco Inferno"* which is silver with purple metallic hues (I love this, and I don't own any NARS nail polish!, I'm going to have to buy more!) @Elizabeth Mac you did good girl, it definitely was not a dupe, the other is a *Sephora in "Cherry Popsicle"* a bright red hue which is perfect for Christmas, I'll definitely be using this. And lastly, she got me *Cult Nails in limited edition "Afterglow"* a beautiful copper infused nail polish with a subtle pink shimmer, I've been wanting more indie polish so this was definitely a sweet surprise. 

*Lush- Whoosh Shower Jelly.* I knew it! I was so happy to see this because I'm honestly a Lush virgin, so I can't wait to try it! My favorite part of this particular jar was the description that gave me a chuckle. _"Named after the sound of deadlines whizzing by! Wash with Whoosh for renewed focus when tired, jet lagged or studying for exams"_ 

@Elizabeth Mac you must of read that I'm a college student, more specifically a pre-nursing student. This was all too true for me. I love you for getting me this, it brought a huge grin on my face plus the scarf is to die for. 

*Harney and Son's Vanilla Camuro/ Max Brenner Chocolate Hazelnuts. *I literally just ran out of my stash of Vanilla Camuro last week! she kindly supported my tea drinking habit by including more of it! I'm kinda addicted to this particular tea. The chocolate- I've been hearing all you MUT ladies especially form the NY area talking about Max Brenner, so I was very pleased to see that she included something local from there that she enjoyed and is now sharing with me -feeling special . @Elizabeth Mac by the way it  actually has Dark Chocolate! It was listed as containing dark chocolate in the ingredients section after I took off the little sticker off the back lol. Kudos to you, I may have nearly eaten half it at this point 



 - it was extremely decadently delish,  I now understand everyone's craze over it. Hope to one day eat there. And I'm glad you found some gifts at Harney &amp; Sons for your family there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> definitely one of the stores I want to visit if ever I make it out to NY. 

*L'Occitane Hand Cream/Lancome Eye Makeup Remover. *Hand cream! the more the better! I love that @Elizabeth Mac included this, she took into consideration that I live in the clouds and it's dry up here 



  I use this as much as my lip balms and L'Occitane is one of my go to hand creams but haven't bought it in a while because I have one hand cream to use up, so thrilled to have this! The makeup eye remover is fabulous! I haven't tried this particular brand and since it's her HG go to, I can't wait to try it! (Thank you for sharing this with me.)

*Peter Thomas Roth/ Liz Earle. *Thank you, thank you, thank you for these! I love Peter Thomas Roth. I only ever get stuff from him if its in samples otherwise I have haven't bought anything yet  because some of this stuff is pretty pricey. Liz Earle, love it. I'm actually almost out of the sample I have, so I'll be using this up too. 

*Urban Decay The Feminine Palette. *Squeee!!!YES!



 thanks for fueling my obsession! . I knew that if this wasn't one that was included I was definitely going to buy it myself .The whole palette is better in person so I can't wait to play around with this. 

*Stila,Tarte Lip Balms/Boscia Peppermint Blotting Linens. *YAY!! for tinted lip Balms! love lip balms. I got Stila in "Vivienne" and Tarte LipSurgence in "Glitzy" love the colors, both of which I do not own. And the blotting linens is amazing, I tried one earlier and works like a charm, this is going to be so useful because whenever I wear makeup, my face gets pretty oily especially when it gets hot. 

*Pacifica/Folle de joie/Atelier Cologne. *I love Pacifica, actually I love any organic brand but Pacifica is something I'll go back to time and time again. I got Tahitian Gardenia, a very light citrus scent that I can't stop smelling lol, love it! Both the Folle and the Atelier samples are up my alley and smell amazing. I love getting perfume samples. I already know that one of these ill end up buying the full size, I can never have enough perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Sorry for writing so much! But I wanted to share my excitement and convey how touching and perfect this gift was. Thank you so much @Elizabeth Mac you put a lot of time and thought into what I liked and surprised me in a very big way that touched my heart, you definitely spoiled me rotten 



. The ladies here on MUT have been so absolutely beyond amazing. This is definitely a community that I'm  happy to finally to take part of (looong time lurker), aside from sharing our love for makeup and beauty products, I find there is a lot of joy in sharing a little bit of our lives with each other with a group  of inspiring women, I feel the sense of community when one of us is having a rough day which is fabulous, and you ladies are what keeps me coming back here time and time. 





OT, here's my Christmas Tree that I was talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, its birdy themed in shades of blue, white, silver, and bits of red. I'm happy to report no birdy has been massacred by my lovely kitties since they've been put in the tree, yet - thank goodness.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

lovely goodies!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My fabulous gift from my amazing Secret Santa @Elizabeth Mac . There are not enough words in this world to say how grateful and thankful I'am for the effort and thought you put into this gift. It left me speechless and I'm really touched. Thank you so very much! 

At a glance of the beautiful gift that @Elizabeth Mac sent me.





*At a glance*. I already knew that a gift was arriving today per my Elf from my SS ! (thank you btw) so when I arrived home and saw the mail man in my neighborhood, I ran inside my house, threw my stuff on the couch and stalked the mail man! When they delivered, I bolted out the door, there are two reason why I ran from my mail box to my home when I saw what was in there. One, it was 1 degree outside, yes 1 but it was definitely below 0 with the windchill ! and my butt was freezing 



. Two, I was a little kid on Christmas morning because I was going to find out who my SS is!! 









*Inside the box.* Upon opening the box, I saw this card with pops of yellow and blue print fabric peeking through the fillers along with little gifts scattered below. The first thought through my head was, "I recognize this!" it was a teaser a little while ago when my SS posted a picture of it. I remembered thinking then "That look's amazing, how lucky that person would be to receive it !" and that lucky person happened to me 



 Feeling blessed and I haven't even opened the gift at this point; I already knew it was going to be something I'll love because it was obvious that she put a lot of love into it. 





*Taken out of the box.* @Elizbeth Mac, you have wonderful taste in wrapping paper lol. I was a graphic design student and the simple geometric design of the snowflake against that blue background goes so well with the red strip wrapping paper. Red/Blue/White is one of my favorite color combinations (in fact its the color of my tree! more to come on that later). And again, that yellow blue fabric, couldn't take my eyes off it from the moment I saw it! When I took it out from the box, I recognized it and knew it had come from Lush! After hearing people raving on about Lush, I stalked the website and I eyed the section that had these.





*V**oilÃ ! The gift in its entirety. *The botanical card that she gave me on the bottom right is absolutely beautiful with the pop of color and the birds along with the animal print on the side, its funny @Elizbeth Mac that you chose this card because my sister gave me a crossbody bag that is similar to this design and it's my favorite bag ever! I'm thrilled you had fun shopping for me, I was hoping I had enough info and flexibility to go by for you to just go out and enjoy it and from the looks of things, you did! 





*The Details. *This is a closer look at all the wonderful gifts she included, some were hard to see with the other photo above. What surprised me the most is the nail polish which I wasn't expecting so she was a sneaky little fox and got me three beautiful polishes because she knew I was participating in the nail SS; * NARS in "Disco Inferno"* which is silver with purple metallic hues (I love this, and I don't own any NARS nail polish!, I'm going to have to buy more!) @Elizabeth Mac you did good girl, it definitely was not a dupe, the other is a *Sephora in "Cherry Popsicle"* a bright red hue which is perfect for Christmas, I'll definitely be using this. And lastly, she got me *Cult Nails in limited edition "Afterglow"* a beautiful copper infused nail polish with a subtle pink shimmer, I've been wanting more indie polish so this was definitely a sweet surprise. 

*Lush- Whoosh Shower Jelly.* I knew it! I was so happy to see this because I'm honestly a Lush virgin, so I can't wait to try it! My favorite part of this particular jar was the description that gave me a chuckle. _"Named after the sound of deadlines whizzing by! Wash with Whoosh for renewed focus when tired, jet lagged or studying for exams"_ 

@Elizabeth Mac you must of read that I'm a college student, more specifically a pre-nursing student. This was all too true for me. I love you for getting me this, it brought a huge grin on my face plus the scarf is to die for. 

*Harney and Son's Vanilla Camuro/ Max Brenner Chocolate Hazelnuts. *I literally just ran out of my stash of Vanilla Camuro last week! she kindly supported my tea drinking habit by including more of it! I'm kinda addicted to this particular tea. The chocolate- I've been hearing all you MUT ladies especially form the NY area talking about Max Brenner, so I was very pleased to see that she included something local from there that she enjoyed and is now sharing with me -feeling special . @Elizabeth Mac by the way it  actually has Dark Chocolate! It was listed as containing dark chocolate in the ingredients section after I took off the little sticker off the back lol. Kudos to you, I may have nearly eaten half it at this point 



 - it was extremely decadently delish,  I now understand everyone's craze over it. Hope to one day eat there. And I'm glad you found some gifts at Harney &amp; Sons for your family there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> definitely one of the stores I want to visit if ever I make it out to NY. 

*L'Occitane Hand Cream/Lancome Eye Makeup Remover. *Hand cream! the more the better! I love that @Elizabeth Mac included this, she took into consideration that I live in the clouds and it's dry up here 



  I use this as much as my lip balms and L'Occitane is one of my go to hand creams but haven't bought it in a while because I have one hand cream to use up, so thrilled to have this! The makeup eye remover is fabulous! I haven't tried this particular brand and since it's her HG go to, I can't wait to try it! (Thank you for sharing this with me.)

*Peter Thomas Roth/ Liz Earle. *Thank you, thank you, thank you for these! I love Peter Thomas Roth. I only ever get stuff from him if its in samples otherwise I have haven't bought anything yet  because some of this stuff is pretty pricey. Liz Earle, love it. I'm actually almost out of the sample I have, so I'll be using this up too. 

*Urban Decay The Feminine Palette. *Squeee!!!YES!



 thanks for fueling my obsession! . I knew that if this wasn't one that was included I was definitely going to buy it myself .The whole palette is better in person so I can't wait to play around with this. 

*Stila,Tarte Lip Balms/Boscia Peppermint Blotting Linens. *YAY!! for lip Balms! love lip balms. I got Stila in "Vivienne" and Tarte LipSurgence in "Glitzy" both of which I do not own. And the blotting linens is amazing, I tried one earlier and works like a charm, this is going to be so useful because whenever I wear makeup, my face gets pretty oily especially when it gets hot. 

*Pacifica/Folle de joie/Atelier Cologne. *I love Pacifica, actually I love any organic brand but Pacifica is something I'll go back to time and time again. I got Tahitian Gardenia, a very light citrus scent that I can't stop smelling lol, love it! Both the Folle and the Atelier are up my alley in scents and smell amazing. One of these ill end up buying the full size lol.

Sorry for writing so much! But I wanted to share my excitement and convey how touching and perfect this gift was. Thank you so much @Elizabeth Mac you put a lot of time and thought into what I liked and surprised me in a very big way that touched my heart 



. The ladies here on MUT have been so absolutely beyond amazing. This is definitely a community that I'm  happy to finally to take part of (looong time lurker), aside from sharing our love for makeup and beauty products, I find there is a lot of joy in sharing a little bit of our lives with each other with a group  of inspiring women, I feel the sense of community when one of us is having a rough day which is fabulous, and you ladies are what keeps me coming back here time and time. 





OT, here's my Christmas Tree that I was talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, its birdy themed in shades of blue, white, silver, and bits of red. I'm happy to report no birdy has been massacred since they've been put in the tree by my lovely kitties, yet - thank goodness.  Merry Christmas everyone!




wonderful!!! great job, santa!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2013)

Brava ladies, brava!!!! Wonderful jobs all around!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guess who got to leave work early, yay for crappy weather in Atlanta!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I came home to find my box from the lovely @BagLady I honestly cannot express how much I appreciate everything! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I have never had such a thoughtful gift! I'm so blown away, you did a phenomenal job! I took an obscene amount of pictures, everything was just wrapped so beautifully and I didn't want to miss anything!  














Everything had a personalized note on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





so much goodness, I can't even handle it! Baths are my stress reliever, so I'm so excited I got bubble bath and bath milk!! Also, the candle smells lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I have no clue why this is upside down? But I loved the two nail polish colors you picked! The tweezers are so freaking adorable, and the emergen-c is perfect because I just got that silly cold over the holiday! 





OMG I died. My absolute favorite









I didn't want to open it, it looked so nice! 





All this for me?! 





Homemade mini-emergency kit. Such a great idea! I absolutely love it. 





To feed my perfume obsession 









How awesome is that?!





A fellow Elf lover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LOVE this! 





Perfection- I have a EOS obsession and have been wanting to try the pom/cherry one! And a lip scrub, which I've never tried and I'm so excited to! 














Second half of the mini-emergency kit! The lint roller is a life safer because I have a husky who sheds like crazy. 





I wish these weren't upside down! I'm SO excited to try the Pillow Soft Curls, my curly hair is absolute craziness. The makeup brush is perfect because that brand/style/everything is the makeup brush I have! But I didn't have that brush, it's a perfect fit! The Refillable Fragrance Atomizer... I didn't know there was such a thing! Such a good idea, I'm so excited! No more stressing about perfume while traveling! 





Perfume. Love





Archer thinks that unboxing is a thing that he should be involved in. He tried to sit on my lap the entire time, so I decided he could get in on the action. Judging by how he sniffed everything I think he loved it all as well! 





Mini-Emergency kit out of the bags! 
wow such awesome gifts


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So @Sheeeeeelby SPOILED ME ROTTEN.  THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH.  I literally have no words.  I feel like I won the lottery.  I also had LITERALLY no idea you were my santa, and I will admit I have compulsively stalked through the threads trying to figure it out and eliminating people, so well done 





@Sheeeeeelby paid A LOT of attention not only to my lists but also to my posts across the forums and I can honestly say this gift is perfect.

Um, right, so pictures, many of which have captions: (warning- there are a LOT OF THEM, she really went all out).



Spoiler





  



Box full of stuff and curious cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 



Bingley loves reading about Michigan; the box unboxed.



 



Some awesome local goodies- a map (which I managed to ultimately save from my cat's clutches, some cherry candies, postcards (I lovvve collecting postcards) and little booklets on things to do.  It made me want to come to Michigan!).   Next to them are some AMAZING photos my Santa took herself.  They came out of an actual darkroom, I was super impressed.  I love them!!



 



Soe pink slippersocks were stuffed with B&amp;BW candles (love pumpkin, LOVE) and Sheeeeeelby also made me some really REALLY cute velvet bows and a mix CD!.  Next to those are some FABULOUS samples.  There were several brands I love there (l'Occitaine, Essie, Caldrea) and many more I am dying to try!).  There was also some Stilla gloss (Have been DYING to try this! and sephora sparkly shadow, which looks AWESOME).



 





My cats LOVED the toys I've doled out so far, but their favorite thing was actually one of the pens you sent 



 I had to snatch it away from poor Bingley.



 



CANDY (let's not lie, one of my favorite things- I LOVE those Ghirardelli squares!) and some notebooks and thank you cards and makeup bags- all ADORABLE!



 



A BOOK!, 2 cute pens, and a wonderfully adorable owl 



 Next to it is nail stuff, I was VERY spoiled! I love Incoco and Am really looking forward to trying the Sally Hansen strips- you can't see so well above but they are back and glittery and fabulous! Aso some nail polish remover strips, which is good timing- I am about to run out of polish remover!



 



Lippies and face masks 



 I am especially excited to try the MAKE lipstick! They are all gorgeous!



 



Some bath bombs, soaps, lip gloss (yaaaay lip smackers!) eye shadows (love the NYX purple one, so eager to try it, and a really really fun eyeliner in a deep purplish color.  Amazing stuff.  Also a really really sweet note!



  



And finally, the 'big ticket' item- the Galaxy Chic palette I DROOLED OVER when I saw it but couldn't justify buying for myself earlier this month.  To say this gift is perfect is an understatement.  I have wanted it SO badly!!!!!!!!!


 Fabulous gifts!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eee! It's here! Photos from my phone now, text in a few minutes from my laptop! Okay, a little more than a few minutes. I kept getting distracted by the big item. I was so excited that I forgot to take photos before I opened everything. Ack! My Santa was @Donna529, and, whoa Nelly, SO MUCH AWESOME that I couldn't fit it all in one photo! 



An airplane! Just kidding. Godiva! And my favorite kind: ALL OF THEM! And Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm in Cream Glow and TokyoMilk Tainted Love hand cream! Someone took a peek at my Sephora wish list!


 
I had to take the Ciate nail polish out of the ornament bubble because it just wanted to roll all over the place and refused to let me take a picture of it. The label claims the shade name is Candy Cane. I will call it Fuchsia Sparkle Heaven, thankyouverymuch.
Mini fresh sugar rose lip balm! I love these!
Mirabella highlighting powder in Shimmer Rose! I'm on a highlighter kick but have never tried a powder one. It's so gorgeous that I almost don't want to use it and ruin the surface (wavy!), but it's so shimmery that I will not be able to resist. I'll have to play with it tomorrow so I know what I'm doing before I use it on a work day.
TokyoMilk lip balm in La Vie en Rose for a native of the Rose City! (Was all that rose on purpose? I just noticed that!)
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Deep End. Oof, bright shimmery turquoise. Made for me. Funny thing: It's the one shade I most desperately wanted, but I somehow did now put this particular one on any of my wishlists. I swear Donna529 must be psychic. It is going to go wonderfully with...
The grand finale: BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic palette! This was my a-number one I-desperately-want-it-but-I-can't-justify-buying-it item! Eee! I have literally been sitting here hugging it and petting it. The cats are avoiding me.
SO EXCITED! I can't wait to play with the palette and figure out how things fit together. It's really strange how much I hatehate*hate* orange in general, but I'm really looking forward to using the one in this palette! Ooohhh great pretties! I adore Tokyo Milk and that lip balm in La vie en Rose is fabulous.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHHHHHH!  I RECEIVED MY GIFT!!!!! 



My Santa is awesome!  She didn't put her name but I will post it when I have confirmed her identity so everyone can see how amazing she is.








I'm terrible and forgot to take pictures of the packaging.  I realized that perhaps I should have done that when I was already halfway through ripping everything open.  Sorry in advance for the crummy pictures, they are from my phone.

























I received:

An Aromatherapy Sleep Pulse Point Stick from The Aromatherapy Co.

Lush Solid Perfume in Vanillary

Three Ulta3 Nail Polishes

Three different Maybelline Eyeliners

A liquid eyeliner

Revlon Just Bitten Lipstain and Balm in Lust

Models Prefer Lipgloss Pencil in Cocktail Hour

Savvy Lipstick in Wine

Napoleon Perdis Mascara

Malin + Goetz Hand Cream

Lucas Pawpaw Cream

Fragonard Perfume Sample
Everything was so thoughtful.  I can tell that my Santa put a lot of thought into my gifts.  She got me dupes of products I was interested in and found colors I like for the various products she gave me.  Everything she picked was absolutely perfect.  She took into consideration my job and products that would be good for me.  I'm a very lucky girl!  I'm so excited to try some Australian products.  I never thought I would have had an international Santa so I'm loving it.  I was so excited for the pawpaw cream.  I just kept saying pawpaw for like an hour because of my excitement.  I also kept yelling/making high pitched noises in excitement.  I honestly don't think I was ever so excited to receive/open a gift. 





Wonderful goodies!!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My fabulous gift from my amazing Secret Santa @Elizabeth Mac . There are not enough words in this world to say how grateful and thankful I'am for the effort and thought you put into this gift. It left me speechless and I'm really touched. Thank you so very much! 

At a glance of the beautiful gift that @Elizabeth Mac sent me.





*At a glance*. I already knew that a gift was arriving today per my Elf from my SS ! (thank you btw) so when I arrived home and saw the mail man in my neighborhood, I ran inside my house, threw my stuff on the couch and stalked the mail man! When they delivered, I bolted out the door, there are two reason why I ran from my mail box to my home when I saw what was in there. One, it was 1 degree outside, yes 1 but it was definitely below 0 with the windchill ! and my butt was freezing 



. Two, I was a little kid on Christmas morning because I was going to find out who my SS is!! 









*Inside the box.* Upon opening the box, I saw this card with pops of yellow and blue print fabric peeking through the fillers along with little gifts scattered below. The first thought through my head was, "I recognize this!" it was a teaser a little while ago when my SS posted a picture of it. I remembered thinking then "That look's amazing, how lucky that person would be to receive it !" and that lucky person happened to me 



 Feeling blessed and I haven't even opened the gift at this point; I already knew it was going to be something I'll love because it was obvious that she put a lot of love into it. 





*Taken out of the box.* @Elizbeth Mac, you have wonderful taste in wrapping paper lol. I was a graphic design student and the simple geometric design of the snowflake against that blue background goes so well with the red strip wrapping paper. Red/Blue/White is one of my favorite color combinations (in fact its the color of my tree! more to come on that later). And again, that yellow blue fabric, couldn't take my eyes off it from the moment I saw it! When I took it out from the box, I recognized it and knew it had come from Lush! After hearing people raving on about Lush, I stalked the website and I eyed the section that had these.





*V**oilÃ ! The gift in its entirety. *The botanical card that she gave me on the bottom right is absolutely beautiful with the pop of color and the birds along with the animal print on the side, its funny @Elizbeth Mac that you chose this card because my sister gave me a crossbody bag that is similar to this design and it's my favorite bag ever! I'm thrilled you had fun shopping for me, I was hoping I had enough info and flexibility to go by for you to just go out and enjoy it and from the looks of things, you did! 





*The Details. *This is a closer look at all the wonderful gifts she included, some were hard to see with the other photo above. What surprised me the most is the nail polish which I wasn't expecting so she was a sneaky little fox and got me three beautiful polishes because she knew I was participating in the nail SS; * NARS in "Disco Inferno"* which is silver with purple metallic hues (I love this, and I don't own any NARS nail polish!, I'm going to have to buy more!) @Elizabeth Mac you did good girl, it definitely was not a dupe, the other is a *Sephora in "Cherry Popsicle"* a bright red hue which is perfect for Christmas, I'll definitely be using this. And lastly, she got me *Cult Nails in limited edition "Afterglow"* a beautiful copper infused nail polish with a subtle pink shimmer, I've been wanting more indie polish so this was definitely a sweet surprise. 

*Lush- Whoosh Shower Jelly.* I knew it! I was so happy to see this because I'm honestly a Lush virgin, so I can't wait to try it! My favorite part of this particular jar was the description that gave me a chuckle. _"Named after the sound of deadlines whizzing by! Wash with Whoosh for renewed focus when tired, jet lagged or studying for exams"_ 

@Elizabeth Mac you must of read that I'm a college student, more specifically a pre-nursing student. This was all too true for me. I love you for getting me this, it brought a huge grin on my face plus the scarf is to die for. 

*Harney and Son's Vanilla Camuro/ Max Brenner Chocolate Hazelnuts. *I literally just ran out of my stash of Vanilla Camuro last week! she kindly supported my tea drinking habit by including more of it! I'm kinda addicted to this particular tea. The chocolate- I've been hearing all you MUT ladies especially form the NY area talking about Max Brenner, so I was very pleased to see that she included something local from there that she enjoyed and is now sharing with me -feeling special . @Elizabeth Mac by the way it  actually has Dark Chocolate! It was listed as containing dark chocolate in the ingredients section after I took off the little sticker off the back lol. Kudos to you, I may have nearly eaten half it at this point 



 - it was extremely decadently delish,  I now understand everyone's craze over it. Hope to one day eat there. And I'm glad you found some gifts at Harney &amp; Sons for your family there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> definitely one of the stores I want to visit if ever I make it out to NY. 

*L'Occitane Hand Cream/Lancome Eye Makeup Remover. *Hand cream! the more the better! I love that @Elizabeth Mac included this, she took into consideration that I live in the clouds and it's dry up here 



  I use this as much as my lip balms and L'Occitane is one of my go to hand creams but haven't bought it in a while because I have one hand cream to use up, so thrilled to have this! The makeup eye remover is fabulous! I haven't tried this particular brand and since it's her HG go to, I can't wait to try it! (Thank you for sharing this with me.)

*Peter Thomas Roth/ Liz Earle. *Thank you, thank you, thank you for these! I love Peter Thomas Roth. I only ever get stuff from him if its in samples otherwise I have haven't bought anything yet  because some of this stuff is pretty pricey. Liz Earle, love it. I'm actually almost out of the sample I have, so I'll be using this up too. 

*Urban Decay The Feminine Palette. *Squeee!!!YES!



 thanks for fueling my obsession! . I knew that if this wasn't one that was included I was definitely going to buy it myself .The whole palette is better in person so I can't wait to play around with this. 

*Stila,Tarte Lip Balms/Boscia Peppermint Blotting Linens. *YAY!! for tinted lip Balms! love lip balms. I got Stila in "Vivienne" and Tarte LipSurgence in "Glitzy" love the colors, both of which I do not own. And the blotting linens is amazing, I tried one earlier and works like a charm, this is going to be so useful because whenever I wear makeup, my face gets pretty oily especially when it gets hot. 

*Pacifica/Folle de joie/Atelier Cologne. *I love Pacifica, actually I love any organic brand but Pacifica is something I'll go back to time and time again. I got Tahitian Gardenia, a very light citrus scent that I can't stop smelling lol, love it! Both the Folle and the Atelier samples are up my alley and smell amazing. I love getting perfume samples. I already know that one of these ill end up buying the full size, I can never have enough perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Sorry for writing so much! But I wanted to share my excitement and convey how touching and perfect this gift was. Thank you so much @Elizabeth Mac you put a lot of time and thought into what I liked and surprised me in a very big way that touched my heart, you definitely spoiled me rotten 



. The ladies here on MUT have been so absolutely beyond amazing. This is definitely a community that I'm  happy to finally to take part of (looong time lurker), aside from sharing our love for makeup and beauty products, I find there is a lot of joy in sharing a little bit of our lives with each other with a group  of inspiring women, I feel the sense of community when one of us is having a rough day which is fabulous, and you ladies are what keeps me coming back here time and time. 





OT, here's my Christmas Tree that I was talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, its birdy themed in shades of blue, white, silver, and bits of red. I'm happy to report no birdy has been massacred by my lovely kitties since they've been put in the tree, yet - thank goodness.  Merry Christmas everyone!




Super awesome gifts and your tree is gorgeous.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh my!!!! Very lovely and thoughtful gifts. Everyone has really been getting nice gifts. This thread really puts a smile on my face.


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 8, 2013)

Dear Santee, I have ONE GIFT left that is arriving for you on Monday, so your gift will be in your hands by the end of the week!! Aside from that item, it's ready to go! My cat was kind enough to help me pack the box! I'm so anxious to send you your gift!! &lt;3 Lola PS - all these gifts look AMAZING! You guys are incredible!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 8, 2013)

> â€œThe person, be it gentleman or lady, who has not pleasure in a good novel, must be intolerably stupid.â€ Â - Jane Austen Â  Although it's from Northanger Abbey it still seems fitting. Â


 I couldnt figure out how to tag you on the iPad so I wanted to quote you instead. The hubby came back into the country late yesterday and welcoming me on the doorstep was a beautiful box from you. It put a big smile on my face after a good 12 hours of traveling. You were so thoughtful and with every single item I can truly say I love it and will use it!


Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness!



[/spoiler



how cute is this polish?



everything came in a pretty holiday box and was wrapped individually providing extra excitement



there is our Mila checking everything



look at all the goodness! I was overwhelmed . There is an awesome hourglass liquid lipstick in red which I can't wait to try and didn't photograph extra



spa goodies heck yes to aloe socks



nail goodies loooooove the polishes!



loooove face asks and a great smelling body scrub



extra pampering with eyeshadow brushes for cat eye ( I always buy new ones so this is perfect) primer and holiday wipes



and of course chocolate! Never tried either of them



] I got everything head to feet to make a gal feel beautiful, better than any sub box I ever received. And let's not forget about the chocolate!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 8, 2013)

@lemony007 Thank you ! I hunted down a lot of those birds from various stores lol. @LolaJay Your gift looks wonderful! I can't wait for your santee to open it! 

And all the Secret Santas' thus far did a fabulous job! Everyone is so thoughtful and generous it really puts me in the spirit of Christmas


----------



## angienharry (Dec 8, 2013)

> I couldnt figure out how to tag you on the iPad so I wanted to quote you instead. The hubby came back into the country late yesterday and welcoming me on the doorstep was a beautiful box from you. It put a big smile on my face after a good 12 hours of traveling. You were so thoughtful and with every single item I can truly say I love it and will use it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness!



Awesome gifts!! I love how everyone is so thoughtful with their selections. I don't want SS to end. We can do a secret valentine exchange and then a secret st Patricks day, and a secret Easter ..... and so on ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 8, 2013)

@Sakura83 I'm thrilled to see all of your appreciation! It really was so much fun for me to put together for you. This has been such a positive experience that I already can't wait for next year!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 8, 2013)

@Sunflowercake I am so glad that you like what I picked out!!  I eat the White Chocolate like a fiend because I have decided that because it's Fair Trade it's actually a moral obligation on my part to consume their chocolate.   Welcome back BTW - I hope your vacation was lovely.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I couldnt figure out how to tag you on the iPad so I wanted to quote you instead. The hubby came back into the country late yesterday and welcoming me on the doorstep was a beautiful box from you. It put a big smile on my face after a good 12 hours of traveling.
You were so thoughtful and with every single item I can truly say I love it and will use it! [/spoiler 

 how cute is this polish?


 everything came in a pretty holiday box and was wrapped individually providing extra excitement


 there is our Mila checking everything


 look at all the goodness! I was overwhelmed . There is an awesome hourglass liquid lipstick in red which I can't wait to try and didn't photograph extra


 spa goodies heck yes to aloe socks


 nail goodies loooooove the polishes!


 loooove face asks and a great smelling body scrub


 extra pampering with eyeshadow brushes for cat eye ( I always buy new ones so this is perfect) primer and holiday wipes


 and of course chocolate! Never tried either of them


 ] I got everything head to feet to make a gal feel beautiful, better than any sub box I ever received. And let's not forget about the chocolate!
Wonderful gift!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh my goodness! Best names ever!!!!!
Thanks!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is why I tell my husband I have found my people.  Our dog was almost named Darcy.  We ended up doing Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain after my favorite Civil War General.  We call him Josh for short and the vet just gave us a blank stare when we said the full name and wrote down Josh, lol.
Aw, that is so awesome! Vets can be a little oblivious and I say this as someone who loves my vet in general 





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I *LOVE* those names!  Haha I'd call them Mr. Bingley and Mr. Darcy to avoid confusion... and then I can imagine THIS happening:

Random person:  "Oh, MISTER Darcy?  What's his first name then, har har har?"

Me:  "Fitzwilliam, but only his friends call him that.  You can keep calling him Mr. Darcy"
Hahaha YES.  I told my BF the origin of the names and he was like do they have first names then? and I was like yes, but you can't call them that 





Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
â€œThe person, be it gentleman or lady, who has not pleasure in a good novel, must be intolerably stupid.â€  - Jane Austen   Although it's from Northanger Abbey it still seems fitting.  
LOVE it.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That seriously makes me SO HAPPY! It was so much fun! 



       You're so welcome! 





I was at PetSmart one day and didn't think I'd be there and remembered to get your kitties something but I couldn't remember for the life of me if your kitties were boys or girls!!! I was like CRAP. So I went with purple, my fave color and figured that cats don't care. haha.

Also, the little owl thing is actually a lip gloss! I don't know how the gloss is actually but the owl was just too darn cute. 

PS : so today my fiance's sister was talking to their grandma and their grandma said that she is from where you live!! (I won't announce your location). I was all like OMGGGG MY SS LIVES THERE (in my head of course, because they'll be like, um ok!)
Hahaha the cats seem to like purple??? Honestly I don't think they are very sophisticated about colors.  They are more like is it warm? Is it crinkly? does it make a fun sound? Is it food? Will it annoy a human if I sit on it? as their main guiding questions in life.

Thanks for telling me the owl is a lip gloss! I am so oblivious!

And let me know if you are ever in town or close to here!!! I'd love to meet up!


----------



## slinka (Dec 8, 2013)

> They are more like is it warm? Is it crinkly? does it make a fun sound? Is it food? Will it annoy a human if I sit on it? as their main guiding questions in life.


 This, X1,000,000!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 8, 2013)

> I have no will power! I opened all my presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so spoiled! [@]dotybird[/@] did a wonderful job shopping for me. My favorite item is the bracelet she made, it has all my favorite colors &amp; I'm already wearing it. I'm so happy with everything. The Christmas music cd was a nice touch. Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What an amazing gift! Good job @dotybird


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 8, 2013)

> @Sunflowercake Â I am so glad that you like what I picked out!! Â I eat the White Chocolate like a fiend because I have decided that because it's Fair Trade it's actually a moral obligation on my part to consume their chocolate. Â  Welcome back BTW - I hope your vacation was lovely.Â


 I love it and to quote a piece of art on my cousins wall: "I never met a piece of chocolate I didn't like" so you did most wonderful! I hope my giftee can enjoy what I picked up as much!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 8, 2013)

> Awesome gifts!! I love how everyone is so thoughtful with their selections. I don't want SS to end. We can do a secret valentine exchange and then a secret st Patricks day, and a secret Easter ..... and so on ðŸ˜Š


 Let's do a secret Easter egg exchange!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2013)

The valentine idea sounds very sweet as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

Whoever my secret santa is-- my tracking just updated and says the box was delivered on Friday night.  I checked mail yesterday and it wasn't there but my mailman is notoriously bad with deliveries so it's either in my apt complex's front office or he'll deliver it tomorrow even though he said it was Friday.  (We've complained but can't seem to get USPS to remedy this).  I haven't been home since yesterday afternoon but I'll double check this evening to make sure it's not in my mailroom.  Just want you to know that I have every intention of posting how great it is once I actually receive it!  And don't worry, it'll pop up.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha the cats seem to like purple??? Honestly I don't think they are very sophisticated about colors.  They are more like is it warm? Is it crinkly? does it make a fun sound? Is it food? Will it annoy a human if I sit on it? as their main guiding questions in life.

Thanks for telling me the owl is a lip gloss! I am so oblivious!

And let me know if you are ever in town or close to here!!! I'd love to meet up!
hah I'm not so sure how the lip gloss is - I think its meant for kids but I couldn't resist the cuteness!

Will do!! We eventually plan on visiting his sister who lives there but who knows when! We can go shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever my secret santa is-- my tracking just updated and says the box was delivered on Friday night.  I checked mail yesterday and it wasn't there but my mailman is notoriously bad with deliveries so it's either in my apt complex's front office or he'll deliver it tomorrow even though he said it was Friday.  (We've complained but can't seem to get USPS to remedy this).  I haven't been home since yesterday afternoon but I'll double check this evening to make sure it's not in my mailroom.  Just want you to know that I have every intention of posting how great it is once I actually receive it!  And don't worry, it'll pop up.

I am on a USPS staffed by Zombies tear.  My Mail Hag will wave at me as she drives by if I'm in the front yard gardening and when I get the mail out of the box there is a "Tried To Deliver" tag siting there.  

I want to open up a delivery service where I use Feral Rabid Squirrels and Vampire Bats to drop off packages - I think that they would be more a more efficient way to get packages delivered at a reasonable price.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am on a USPS staffed by Zombies tear.  My Mail Hag will wave at me as she drives by if I'm in the front yard gardening and when I get the mail out of the box there is a "Tried To Deliver" tag siting there.  

I want to open up a delivery service where I use Feral Rabid Squirrels and Vampire Bats to drop off packages - I think that they would be more a more efficient way to get packages delivered at a reasonable price.  
I'm willing to start said delivery service with you.  Grrrrr, hate USPS.  Really it's not that hard to deliver mail marked with an address to the corresponding location with that address...


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm willing to start said delivery service with you.  Grrrrr, hate USPS.  Really it's not that hard to deliver mail marked with an address to the corresponding location with that address...
Ummm... Zombies.   Bureaucratic Zombies... they don't want your brains - they want your stapler.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ummm... Zombies.   Bureaucratic Zombies... they don't want your brains - they want your stapler.


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sunflowercake I am so glad that you like what I picked out!!  I eat the White Chocolate like a fiend because I have decided that *because it's Fair Trade it's actually a moral obligation on my part to consume their chocolate*.   Welcome back BTW - I hope your vacation was lovely. 
LOL - I like your reasoning!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The valentine idea sounds very sweet as well.




yes actually this is one of my favorite ideas... it would be nice to show some MUT love for that day!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes actually this is one of my favorite ideas... it would be nice to show some MUT love for that day!
Love the Valentine's Day idea!  It's one of my favorite holidays.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love the Valentine's Day idea!  It's one of my favorite holidays.
A valentine's exchange would be so fun!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

[@]sparklegirl[/@] Just came home to your package. Oddly my mailman delivered it at 10pm last night and ive been working all day. Thanks you so much!! I could smell coffee from outside the box and got so excited! Going to start unwrapping but will post pics soon!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 8, 2013)

> [@]sparklegirl[/@] Just came home to your package. Oddly my mailman delivered it at 10pm last night and ive been working all day. Thanks you so much!! I could smell coffee from outside the box and got so excited! Going to start unwrapping but will post pics soon!


 I'm so glad you got it! I was worried when you said it was delivered but you didn't have it yet. I'm excited to see your reaction, hope you like everything!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

@sparklegirl You did such an amazing job choosing gifts for me!  It's as if you're my best friend and know everything about me.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart for putting so much thought into my gifts.  It's so special knowing someone spent so much time and effort on me and really chose gifts that are absolutely perfect!

Look how pretty everything looked!  I'm mesmerized by the way you were able to wrap the nail polish bottle and circular objects the way you did.  Soooo cool!  Sorry it's not the best shot... I was so surprised the box showed up and was having a stressful day trying to finish up a work project that I was almost too excited to take pics.  It really was lovely in person!  I started opening right away... 


I LOVE hand cream.  I use it constantly and have it in every bag of mine.  These two tubes were so adorable and I adore the smell of peppermint!  I actually bought the sugar plum one because it smells divine but ended up giving it as a gift so it was such a nice surprise.  I love nail files and these are my favorite colors-- purple and pink!  The two bath cupcakes are adorable.  I can't wait to take a long bubble bath tonight once I finish my project and unwind.  I'll take some of those candy cane kisses with me for a perfect way to end the day.  I've already been eating them as I type this... so delicious! 


Yay! I get to try my first The Balm product!  And it's a luminizer which I adore!



  I have a lippie addiction and can't wait to try both of these.  I love how the lip gloss has a mirror on the side... such a cool idea.  I opened the eos right away and put it on.  I've never tried the lemon one before and it's awesome!  My santee also sent some great samples of products I've never tried.  I loved receiving some natural products by brands I haven't tried. 


The box was already amazing and I was feeling so fortunate and then I opened these!  Do you know that I almost bought the nordstrom eye palette last week?  I saw it in the store and walked back to it 3 times and told myself that I needed to buy gifts for other people and not myself.  I almost cried when I opened it because it's something I really wanted and I know I'll use it.  I love that it shows step by step directions.  And, I couldn't believe there was a second eyeshadow palette!



  I've never tried this Lorac one and the colors are gorgeous.  You can't even tell from the pic but they're stunning nudes, which is exactly what I need and wanted.  There was also a great Rimmel scandaleyes, which I've been wanting to try, and it's in one of my favorite eyeliner colors-- navy.  I don't know how you knew that because I didn't put it in my wishlist. There are two really stunning NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils in Iced Mocha and Yogurt that I know I'm going to use constantly.  I adore eye pencils like this for mornings when I'm too tired to do full makeup.  And finally (I know... so many goodies!), Ruffian nail polish.  I was so excited to see a new brand of indie nail polish in here.  It's a really pretty shimmery shade-- Fox Hunt. 


And last but certainly not least-- the most amazing smelling coffee ever and Mindy cards!  I could smell it before I opened the box and the wonderful aroma is filling my apartment now.  I cannot wait to make a coffee in the morning.  I absolutely love coffee from small local companies, and Stefanie's note said this one has a cult following where it was roasted in Oakland, CA.  I'm a huge Mindy Kaling fan and I know I'll get lots of pleasure from reading these cards. 


I feel like I'm floating on cloud 9 right now.  Everything is so wonderful and perfect for me!  I don't know the last time I got such a thoughtful gift so thank you, Stefanie, for the time, money and effort spent on me.  You've made my rough day turn into a great one!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 8, 2013)

> Love the Valentine's Day idea!Â  It's one of my favorite holidays.


Yes! Valentines Day box! Let's do that!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @sparklegirl You did such an amazing job choosing gifts for me!  It's as if you're my best friend and know everything about me.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart for putting so much thought into my gifts.  It's so special knowing someone spent so much time and effort on me and really chose gifts that are absolutely perfect!

Look how pretty everything looked!  I'm mesmerized by the way you were able to wrap the nail polish bottle and circular objects the way you did.  Soooo cool!  Sorry it's not the best shot... I was so surprised the box showed up and was having a stressful day trying to finish up a work project that I was almost too excited to take pics.  It really was lovely in person!  I started opening right away... 


I LOVE hand cream.  I use it constantly and have it in every bag of mine.  These two tubes were so adorable and I adore the smell of peppermint!  I actually bought the sugar plum one because it smells divine but ended up giving it as a gift so it was such a nice surprise.  I love nail files and these are my favorite colors-- purple and pink!  The two bath cupcakes are adorable.  I can't wait to take a long bubble bath tonight once I finish my project and unwind.  I'll take some of those candy cane kisses with me for a perfect way to end the day.  I've already been eating them as I type this... so delicious! 


Yay! I get to try my first The Balm product!  And it's a luminizer which I adore!



  I have a lippie addiction and can't wait to try both of these.  I love how the lip gloss has a mirror on the side... such a cool idea.  I opened the eos right away and put it on.  I've never tried the lemon one before and it's awesome!  My santee also sent some great samples of products I've never tried.  I loved receiving some natural products by brands I haven't tried. 


The box was already amazing and I was feeling so fortunate and then I opened these!  Do you know that I almost bought the nordstrom eye palette last week?  I saw it in the store and walked back to it 3 times and told myself that I needed to buy gifts for other people and not myself.  I almost cried when I opened it because it's something I really wanted and I know I'll use it.  I love that it shows step by step directions.  And, I couldn't believe there was a second eyeshadow palette!



  I've never tried this Lorac one and the colors are gorgeous.  You can't even tell from the pic but they're stunning nudes, which is exactly what I need and wanted.  There was also a great Rimmel scandaleyes, which I've been wanting to try, and it's in one of my favorite eyeliner colors-- navy.  I don't know how you knew that because I didn't put it in my wishlist. There are two really stunning NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils in Iced Mocha and Yogurt that I know I'm going to use constantly.  I adore eye pencils like this for mornings when I'm too tired to do full makeup.  And finally (I know... so many goodies!), Ruffian nail polish.  I was so excited to see a new brand of indie nail polish in here.  It's a really pretty shimmery shade-- Fox Hunt. 


And last but certainly not least-- the most amazing smelling coffee ever and Mindy cards!  I could smell it before I opened the box and the wonderful aroma is filling my apartment now.  I cannot wait to make a coffee in the morning.  I absolutely love coffee from small local companies, and Stefanie's note said this one has a cult following where it was roasted in Oakland, CA.  I'm a huge Mindy Kaling fan and I know I'll get lots of pleasure from reading these cards. 


I feel like I'm floating on cloud 9 right now.  Everything is so wonderful and perfect for me!  I don't know the last time I got such a thoughtful gift so thank you, Stefanie, for the time, money and effort spent on me.  You've made my rough day turn into a great one!

What a great gift!  Blue Bottle coffee is really good.  Great job @sparklegirl !


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So wonderful!  I also love that your cat is named Bingley, please tell me the other one is Darcy!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I more than like it, I LOVE IT!!!!! Thank you soo much again!!!

Hahaha yes, Bingley and Darcy 



 Glad someone finally gets the reference... my vets just stared at me blankly and assumed Darcy was a girl (they are  both boys).


Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I *LOVE* those names!  Haha I'd call them Mr. Bingley and Mr. Darcy to avoid confusion... and then I can imagine THIS happening:

Random person:  "Oh, MISTER Darcy?  What's his first name then, har har har?"

Me:  "Fitzwilliam, but only his friends call him that.  You can keep calling him Mr. Darcy"

OMG!!! I always wanted to get two pets and name them Darcy and Bingley! YAY!!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 8, 2013)

@utgal2004 your Santa definitely spoiled you!!! Those gifts are amazing. Enjoy your gifts.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 8, 2013)

@sparklegirl that was such a lovely gift. I love the wrapping paper.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@utgal2004 your Santa definitely spoiled you!!! Those gifts are amazing. Enjoy your gifts.
She totally spoiled me!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @sparklegirl You did such an amazing job choosing gifts for me!  *It's as if you're my best friend and know everything about me*.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart for putting so much thought into my gifts.  It's so special knowing someone spent so much time and effort on me and really chose gifts that are absolutely perfect!

I feel like I'm floating on cloud 9 right now.  Everything is so wonderful and perfect for me!  I don't know the last time I got such a thoughtful gift so thank you, Stefanie, for the time, money and effort spent on me.  You've made my rough day turn into a great one!
I'm so glad you liked everything! From reading your wish list and previous posts, I totally felt like we were best friends! We have such similar tastes so it made it really easy and fun to shop for you! Enjoy your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Dec 9, 2013)

My SS gift arrived Friday, but I wasn't around to post pictures until now. All I can say is I am beyond thrilled! @lioness90 was so generous and picked out the perfect items for me. It really made my weekend, so thank you times a million!



Spoiler


----------



## dotybird (Dec 9, 2013)

> What an amazing gift! Good job @dotybird


 Thanks!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS gift arrived Friday, but I wasn't around to post pictures until now. All I can say is I am beyond thrilled!

@lioness90 was so generous and picked out the perfect items for me. It really made my weekend, so thank you times a million!
  











WOW! This was a really great gift!

Everyone is doing so amazing.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2013)

Im on my phone what's the bottle in front. I recognize everything else.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Dec 9, 2013)

> Im on my phone what's the bottle in front. I recognize everything else.


 Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse.


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Im on my phone what's the bottle in front. I recognize everything else.
Nuxe multi-purpose dry oil for face, body, and hair.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2013)

Oooh I got the sparkly one in a BB once, I liked it. Awesome gift!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 9, 2013)

According to my tracking info, my Santee should get her gift delivered today. I can't wait!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2013)

> According to my tracking info, my Santee should get her gift delivered today. I can't wait!


Lol the day my lady got hers seemed to take forevvvvvver! I hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 9, 2013)

Well... I HOPE my lady gets her gift today. The tracking is being kind of wonky and I'm paranoid it may end up in Guam or something!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well... I HOPE my lady gets her gift today. The tracking is being kind of wonky and I'm paranoid it may end up in Guam or something! 




My Santee's tracking is also being wonky.  I think USPS is just having issues.  It'll get there eventually...


----------



## Deareux (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol the day my lady got hers seemed to take forevvvvvver! I hope you don't have to wait too long!
I'm hoping she'll get it before I come home from work.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 9, 2013)

My SS gift just got sent today, it feels so late but I guess it is still technically early lol. I can't wait for her to get it!!


----------



## morre22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to my tracking info, my Santee should get her gift delivered today. I can't wait!




Bahahaha I love this, I watched it for like 5 minutes straight LOL!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS gift arrived Friday, but I wasn't around to post pictures until now. All I can say is I am beyond thrilled!

@lioness90 was so generous and picked out the perfect items for me. It really made my weekend, so thank you times a million!
  











YAY! I'm glad you liked it! I really enjoyed being your SS. 

I'm in my office crying tears of joy and everyone is looking at me like "WTF?" lol


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 9, 2013)

I got a package coming today for me.. YAY ... lol I keep checking the front door.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2013)

My gift is supposed to come today according to an elf.  I will be home after 3pm so I will post as soon as it comes.  My mail doesn't come until around 4-5pm usually.  I can't wait to find out who my santa is!!!!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 9, 2013)

My Santee's gift is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope she likes it!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Dec 9, 2013)

I got my gift today



 so excited and I love everything!!!!!



 my Santa was JWLS750







Spoiler







This was absolutely great because I was almost out of my Suki (best stuff ever) I had started rationing it (now I don't have to).... I just tried the lip gloss which I hadn't tried before, I love it. Thank you so much you did a wonderful job.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

MY GIFT IS HERE MY GIFT IS HERE. OMG OMG. So I was all bundled up and on my way to go study for the next 24 hours and boom! Mail man shows up on my block! So of course I run back up stairs and watch more shark tank (because that show is how I ended up getting 7 hours behind on my study schedule) And then...



Spoiler



mailman buzzes. I run downstairs. He says "all the packages for this apartment are addressed to you"



not pictured: 3 padded envelopes THEN. I run upstairs and tear open the worlds cutest box



Look what's inside!






[@]FunAtTheCircus[/@] aka best Santa ever gave me a 12 days of Christmas/2 gifts a day set up. She also did give me permission to open them all at once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am DYING to know what else is in the box! Here's day one:



The cutest tiny 4 way buffer and a milk chocolate orange! This is PERFECT because I just dropped my buffer in the toilet and I pick at my nails during finals. I was also THISCLOSE to buying this orange over the weekend because my boyfriend has never had one! I'm going to wait until he gets home to eat this since I know he'll have a great time power blasting this little guy apart. OK. I WANT TO OPEN ALL OF THEM BUT I WONT BECAUSE SANTA TOLD ME NOT TO. I am going to go study and I'll treat myself to maybe peeking at another one (or sniffing around for more candy...) when I come home! Holy snapple, [@]FunAtTheCircus[/@] you're making this the most exciting finals week/countdown to Christmas EVER!!! Xoxoxo xoxoxo.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 9, 2013)

> MY GIFT IS HERE MY GIFT IS HERE. OMG OMG. So I was all bundled up and on my way to go study for the next 24 hours and boom! Mail man shows up on my block! So of course I run back up stairs and watch more shark tank (because that show is how I ended up getting 7 hours behind on my study schedule) And then...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Yayyyyy so exciting! I can't wait to see what you get every day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

> Yayyyyy so exciting! I can't wait to see what you get every day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I HAD to leave my apartment because I started to cheat and peel back tape on some of them. Don't hate me Santa!! You just spoiled me SO MUCH. @funatthecircus you are an angel!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I HAD to leave my apartment because I started to cheat and peel back tape on some of them. Don't hate me Santa!! You just spoiled me SO MUCH. @funatthecircus you are an angel!!!
I don't know how you resisted.  I opened mine like a crazy child on Christmas morning.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

> I don't know how you resisted. Â I opened mine like a crazy child on Christmas morning.Â


 lol I really want to! I'll probably open them once I get back home but my boyfriend requested that I wait til he gets there too so we can bask in the awesomeness that is MUT I had to get out of my apartment. I just walked all across campus and every single building is packed to capacity (ok maybe not. But all the good tables are gone) with people who are studying. I think my friend and I are gonna go study at a Dennys or something. Hope they don't mind!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my gift today



 so excited and I love everything!!!!!



 my Santa was JWLS750







Spoiler







This was absolutely great because I was almost out of my Suki (best stuff ever) I had started rationing it (now I don't have to).... I just tried the lip gloss which I hadn't tried before, I love it. Thank you so much you did a wonderful job.


 


AHH! I'm so glad you liked it!! Seriously, I was sweating bullets over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Holidays Santee!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my gift today



 so excited and I love everything!!!!!



 my Santa was JWLS750







Spoiler







This was absolutely great because I was almost out of my Suki (best stuff ever) I had started rationing it (now I don't have to).... I just tried the lip gloss which I hadn't tried before, I love it. Thank you so much you did a wonderful job.


 


AHH! I'm so glad you liked it!! Seriously, I was sweating bullets over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Holidays Santee!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What are those mark. samples up top?  Lippies? Blushes?


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2013)

Yay! More gifts to ogle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What are those mark. samples up top?  Lippies? Blushes?
They are lipsticks from mark. They're pretty awesome. I used to sell mark, but stopped, so I have so many samples I never plan to use haha.

I must say of all things I've tried from mark. their blushes are awesome, I really like them.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


lol I really want to! I'll probably open them once I get back home but my boyfriend requested that I wait til he gets there too so we can bask in the awesomeness that is MUT

I had to get out of my apartment. I just walked all across campus and every single building is packed to capacity (ok maybe not. But all the good tables are gone) with people who are studying. I think my friend and I are gonna go study at a Dennys or something. Hope they don't mind!
GO FOR IT!!! I'm trying to think... I didn't give you tons of candy, but there is more in there. At least 2-3 more food-y things.

I feel bad I forgot to send your BF something. You talk about him a lot, but for some reason I thought that he didn't live with you. Please share candy items with him .





My nails SStee is getting her package today as well. I hope she is happy with the things I bought.

_To my secret santa.. my mail came for today (I called my hubby and asked) and it didn't come yet even though the package says in transit. Don't worry ... DO NOT WORRY! We had the first snow yesterday and the PO doesn't do well with snow.. also I know the PO is sooo crazy this time of year. My delivery folks are really sweet and sometimes even though it says its in transit it takes another day or so. I got to know the mail personnel very well because my wedding album went missing for 2 months. Yes, my wedding album. Long long story short, the photographer never sent it. The PO folks were SO ATTENTIVE and CONCERNED! EVEN HELPFUL! _


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2013)

IT"S HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2013)

@usofjessamerica THANK YOU!!!!  I am going so crazy right now I don't even know what to open.  



  I am taking pictures before I open anything and will put them up in a minute.  This is soooo amazing!!!!!!!  SHE MADE ME A BOOK!!!   Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

YAYAYYAAY!!!! [@]LadyK[/@] I made a flipagram of the book that I'll try to upload to my Instagram but for some reason it cuts it off! I'm so glad it got to you safely!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 9, 2013)

Im soooo sad:-(  I totalle expected my Santee to get her gift today and I just checked tracking and there are literally NO UPDATES!!!  Just the orgin scan!!! It says the anticipated delivery day is the 11th...That is in two days!!!  How can there be NO SCANs?????  I know i am in pa and my santee is kinda far, but I mailed it last wednesday!!!!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im soooo sad:-(  I totalle expected my Santee to get her gift today and I just checked tracking and there are literally NO UPDATES!!!  Just the orgin scan!!! It says the anticipated delivery day is the 11th...That is in two days!!!  How can there be NO SCANs?????  I know i am in pa and my santee is kinda far, but I mailed it last wednesday!!!!
I wouldn't stress. That happens all the time. Sometimes they aren't good at scanning the packages along the way. I'm sure it will arrive on time. My santee got their gift and my USPS tracking STILL says it wasn't delivered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugh. Me Stosh. Mama say Stosh big handsome hunk of he-cat. Mama get big box from @lemony007 when she come home from job. Mama say ooh an ahh an play wit shiny things. She find one big ball that look like yarn an she open it. Lots a little stuff come out. Mama say this stuff to make her pretty for Stoshu an my brothers an sisters an Daddy. Daddy say Mama already pretty but Mama say shut up, Mama like her shiny stuff. Mama also find bag with lotsa fun stuff for cat people. Stosh like catnip!!! Lots a other stuff come but Mama open later. She say birthday coming soon an Yule too. Mama say thank you to @lemony007 cause she nice and thoughtful and made Mama day. She would make good friend. Love Stosh &gt;^..^


----------



## Deareux (Dec 9, 2013)

My tracking shows that it's been delivered! AHHHHHHHHGHGHGHGWW


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2013)

@usofjessamerica you are so awesome!  I feel like you read my mind.  This has completely blown me away.  My mind will not even process words to thank you.  (I'm also super sick today so this has been a very welcome dose of happiness)  Here are pics of the awesomeness!



As soon as the box came my dog was all over it.  Apparently he is a secret beauty product addict.  He does really enjoy trying to lick my makeup off. 



Sorry about the poor quality on this one.  There were so many packages!!!  There was also a super cute black makeup bag that was completely stuffed with goodies!  







  I couldn't resist opening everything.  I have no will power, lol.  The first thing I opened was a little book made completely by usofjessamerica that not only gave a guide to all the gifts and extras but also talked about her favorite products and brands.  I put a picture below.  I cannot really explain how awesome this book is.  She decorated it with drawings and pictures of the products.  Cutest thing EVER!  (Once again you can see that the dog is pretty sure these are for him. lol.)



  I am so overwhelmed with gratitude.  You spoiled me rotten!  Every item was picked with care.  



  Here is the book!  I am keeping this with my stash.  Next time I am looking for a new (insert product here) I can consult my book for a personal recommendation.  Thank you!  

In the big picture there is:

Black makeup bag (definitely going in my backpack)

Chocolate!!!!  Less than what I started with but opening is hungry work.  

Green Bay Packers cheese head antennae and pencil (totally cracked up when I saw these.  Go Packers!!!) 

Lush soaps in Porridge, Snowcake, and Honey I washed the Kids  (These smell soooooo good, I will save them for after my final tomorrow night)

Caldrea hand soap samples (Mandarin and Ginger!)

Arangara body lotion

Sephora Caramel toffee body wash

Nivea Creme (This may save my hands, I wash so many dishes and the heat is off in our building so they were in danger of cracking all over)

Evologie samples (cream and serum)

They"re real mascara (I am always running out of mascara)

Tarte Amazonian clay finishing powder (I missed out on this in a sub box once and wanted to try it so bad, Thanks!!!)

Kiehl's Ultra facial cream (I have some serious face dryness and I love Kiehl's products)

FAB Ultra Repair Cream (Almost bought this after hearing about it and now I can try it first)

Smashbox Primer (So happy to try one of your favs)

Jouer Lip Gloss (Absolutely LOVE Jouer glosses)

Samples of four UD lippies (Can't wait to try these out)

UD eyeshadow primer potion (Wanted to try this forever)

THREE Living Proof products: Prime style extender, Nourishing styling cream, and no frizz conditioner (I have wanted to try living proof since I missed out on it in the Jan 2013 Glossybox, You are my hero!!!)

YSL Glossy Stain samples (More fun lippies to try!)

Birchbox bobby pins (these hold really well in my fine hair!)

Instant coffee packs and free drink cards for Starbucks!!!!!!  (I spend so many late nights at school these will help me survive)

And........drumroll please..............A set of Smashbox Wondervision full size lip glosses!  I am addicted to gloss and this has all the colors I need for the holidays.  I can't wait to go crazy with these.  

Sorry this is super long but I am still freaking out!  Thank you @usofjessamerica you are the best Santa EVER!!!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugh. Me Stosh. Mama say Stosh big handsome hunk of he-cat. Mama get big box from @lemony007 when she come home from job. Mama say ooh an ahh an play wit shiny things. She find one big ball that look like yarn an she open it. Lots a little stuff come out. Mama say this stuff to make her pretty for Stoshu an my brothers an sisters an Daddy. Daddy say Mama already pretty but Mama say shut up, Mama like her shiny stuff. Mama also find bag with lotsa fun stuff for cat people. Stosh like catnip!!! Lots a other stuff come but Mama open later. She say birthday coming soon an Yule too. Mama say thank you to @lemony007 cause she nice and thoughtful and made Mama day. She would make good friend. Love Stosh &gt;^..^


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know if my (Stosh's) posts are [email protected] you are amazing! I not only love every speck of the bonbons you have sent (even the ones remaining unopened!), I have been officially schooled in how to do a Secret Santa right and I promise next year I will follow your example! I can't believe how much you had to crawl all over my profile to find what so far are perfect delights. I love the surprise ball and Stosh and his furry siblings are having a wondrerful time!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if my (Stosh's) posts are [email protected] you are amazing! I not only love every speck of the bonbons you have sent (even the ones remaining unopened!), I have been officially schooled in how to do a Secret Santa right and I promise next year I will follow your example! I can't believe how much you had to crawl all over my profile to find what so far are perfect delights. I love the surprise ball and Stosh and his furry siblings are having a wondrerful time!
It looks like you're trying to post something, but yeah it isn't showing up ):


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 9, 2013)

> It looks like you're trying to post something, but yeahÂ it isn't showing up ):


 Darn it!!! Stosh was having a blast with the iPad telling about how much fun he was having watching Mama unwrap the surprise ball and cat toys. He was also insisting that Mama is pretty enough without makeup (he learned that from Daddy, who says I look good wearing a burlap muumuu) but I told him he must be inhaling too much catnip.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Darn it!!! Stosh was having a blast with the iPad telling about how much fun he was having watching Mama unwrap the surprise ball and cat toys. He was also insisting that Mama is pretty enough without makeup (he learned that from Daddy, who says I look good wearing a burlap muumuu) but I told him he must be inhaling too much catnip.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


  





That Oprah cutout is amazing!!! What a great and thoughtful series of gifts!


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got home a short while ago from THE LONGEST DAY (I worked at my full-time teaching job, then I had to run a competitive cheer competition, which put me home at about 8:30pm) and MY GIFT WAS HERE!!!!!!!!! I couldn't even believe it was my turn!!!

@bonita22 was my glorious Secret Santa and she did AN AMAZING JOB!!!! You are so so wonderful missy! I can tell you put so much thought into my gifts and they are absolutely perfect!! I feel so blessed to have someone who just knows me from the internet spend so much time to look at my profile and read my posts AND THEN go to the store, pick out gifts for me, and spend real MONEY on me! I am getting all choked up just thinking about *my* Santa running around her city picking out gifts for me! It just makes me feel so BLESSED y'all! (I know you guys are all feeling the love as well!)

Onto her beautiful picks!

Here were my gifts wrapped nice and pretty!! 



She took me the time to write the SWEETEST card! I love that she used my SS list as just a guideline, because that is what I meant for it to be! I just wanted her to know what I liked, I LOVE that she took the time to find things for me that were similar to my likes! It just makes me feel so happy!



(Hugs for you, @bonita22!)





The bigger wrapped box had ALL THESE GOODIES in it! I unwrapped the two gifts that weren't in the box - they were a Soho concealer brush (I love brushes and don't have a ton, and I am working on building my collection so this is perfect!) and a Fragrance Mist from Victoria Secret....and I CANNOT EVEN tell you all how amazing this smells! I absolutely LOVE it and I have a feeling I will be wearing this every day! I love that she sent this to me because it's one of her favorites!





OH MY GOSH - so many goodies!!! I love eyeshadow so much and she got me FOUR palettes!!! FOUR! I got Urban Decay, NYX, and LORAC...all brands I love so much - and a new brand! The Profusion palette has six amazing colors in it that go so well together! Uhg - dead already! BUT THERE'S SO MUCH MORE! Read on for some closer pictures!

*sidenote - as my jealous husband was watching me unwrap all of these amazing goodies, he says to me "You better be sending her some nice thank you gifts!" LOL! Hubby is a smart man!*





Sorry about the shadows - but here are my FOUR shadow palettes! AHHHH!





I cannot even with this one - I saw the NARS polish and I SCREAMED! I don't own a single NARS polish - this is my very first one! THANK YOU CLAUDIA!!! She also included two gorgeous Ulta polishes! I love all the shiny things! AND!!! A Jordana Balm Stain!! I love me some LeighAnnSays, and she raves about these! It's my first one and I am SO EXCITED to try it! I also just received the Kat Von D liner in a trade not too long ago, and I am obsessed with it! I squealed with delight when I saw she included one for me!! There are also a Stila and BadGal Lash mini mascaras! I love mascara! I feel like @bonita22 is in my mind at this point because she just hit a home run with everything! Did you know that I was trying to trade for the Bella Terra in Emotion, but never locked down a trade for it?? YOU MUST HAVE! Because I wanted it, but I didn't want to trade the navy blue one away for it because I wanted them both. HOW ARE YOU SO MAGICAL!? Pictured is also a stila CC cream sample and a sparkly NYC shimmer shadow stick!! And CHOCOLATE!





She also included these pretty hair ties for me! Here is a closer look at the TO DIE FOR VS fragrance mist and the SOHO brush!

Not pictured - she got some samples of my very favorite perfume Light Blue!! Three of them!! &lt;3
I absolutely love that I could be a part of this AMAZING experience! You MuT ladies are beyond incredible! It is so so amazing that we have a place we can come to and share things, and care about each other enough that we would take time to put together such incredibly thoughtful gifts for each other!! @bonita22 You are so lovely and I am now stalking you to find out as much as I can about my very thoughtful SS! Because you are amazing!! &lt;3

PS - I'm sorry you had to wait all day for me to get my gift!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2013)

I just realized I was so excited earlier I forgot to put the pics under a spoiler and my reveal is really long.  Sorry!  I think I was a bit drunk from amazement.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2013)

​ 

​  ​ 

​ 

​ 
After Ginger got a hold of the toy the rest of the gifts were put aside so I could play with her. LOL Then I put the toy in the kennel with two of my other cats (Psycho aka Psy and Demeter) and we spent another 20 minutes playing with the toy until the batteries died. LOL I've got pics of that on my cellphone which I have to frame to post. I'll have pics of the rest of my Secret Santa's gift shortly.

I have to say the BEST gift was the cat gift because anyone who knows me knows that I love my cats (which is why I have 10, yes ten). Ginger, Dee and Psy love that toy. I have to see how Zeus reacts to it. Ginger and Dee's reaction was like, "oh! MUST KILL!" Psy's reaction was, "WHAT WAS THAT?!" Jumped up each time it came near him and freaked him out, it took five minutes before he decided it's okay to chase it.  LOL

Off to unwrap the rest!


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to my tracking info, my Santee should get her gift delivered today. I can't wait!




GAH!!! BTW I put that cat bag from Forever 21 on my Pinterest Christmas wish list board lol.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if my (Stosh's) posts are [email protected] you are amazing! I not only love every speck of the bonbons you have sent (even the ones remaining unopened!), I have been officially schooled in how to do a Secret Santa right and I promise next year I will follow your example! I can't believe how much you had to crawl all over my profile to find what so far are perfect delights. I love the surprise ball and Stosh and his furry siblings are having a wondrerful time!

I am so glad you like it, and that Stosh and his siblings are enjoying their treats as well. This is the first SS I have ever been really excited for so I may have went a bit overboard, and I saw your Santee's gift it was fabulous, you needed no schooling dear!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Darn it!!! Stosh was having a blast with the iPad telling about how much fun he was having watching Mama unwrap the surprise ball and cat toys. He was also insisting that Mama is pretty enough without makeup (he learned that from Daddy, who says I look good wearing a burlap muumuu) but I told him he must be inhaling too much catnip.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to my tracking info, my Santee should get her gift delivered today. I can't wait!




Did it arrive??


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   ​ 

​  ​ 

​ 

​ 
After Ginger got a hold of the toy the rest of the gifts were put aside so I could play with her. LOL Then I put the toy in the kennel with two of my other cats (Psycho aka Psy and Demeter) and we spent another 20 minutes playing with the toy until the batteries died. LOL I've got pics of that on my cellphone which I have to frame to post. I'll have pics of the rest of my Secret Santa's gift shortly.

I have to say the BEST gift was the cat gift because anyone who knows me knows that I love my cats (which is why I have 10, yes ten). Ginger, Dee and Psy love that toy. I have to see how Zeus reacts to it. Ginger and Dee's reaction was like, "oh! MUST KILL!" Psy's reaction was, "WHAT WAS THAT?!" Jumped up each time it came near him and freaked him out, it took five minutes before he decided it's okay to chase it.  LOL

Off to unwrap the rest!
Who was your SS?


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got home a short while ago from THE LONGEST DAY (I worked at my full-time teaching job, then I had to run a competitive cheer competition, which put me home at about 8:30pm) and MY GIFT WAS HERE!!!!!!!!! I couldn't even believe it was my turn!!!

@bonita22 was my glorious Secret Santa and she did AN AMAZING JOB!!!! You are so so wonderful missy! I can tell you put so much thought into my gifts and they are absolutely perfect!! I feel so blessed to have someone who just knows me from the internet spend so much time to look at my profile and read my posts AND THEN go to the store, pick out gifts for me, and spend real MONEY on me! I am getting all choked up just thinking about *my* Santa running around her city picking out gifts for me! It just makes me feel so BLESSED y'all! (I know you guys are all feeling the love as well!)

Onto her beautiful picks!

Here were my gifts wrapped nice and pretty!! 



She took me the time to write the SWEETEST card! I love that she used my SS list as just a guideline, because that is what I meant for it to be! I just wanted her to know what I liked, I LOVE that she took the time to find things for me that were similar to my likes! It just makes me feel so happy!



(Hugs for you, @bonita22!)





The bigger wrapped box had ALL THESE GOODIES in it! I unwrapped the two gifts that weren't in the box - they were a Soho concealer brush (I love brushes and don't have a ton, and I am working on building my collection so this is perfect!) and a Fragrance Mist from Victoria Secret....and I CANNOT EVEN tell you all how amazing this smells! I absolutely LOVE it and I have a feeling I will be wearing this every day! I love that she sent this to me because it's one of her favorites!





OH MY GOSH - so many goodies!!! I love eyeshadow so much and she got me FOUR palettes!!! FOUR! I got Urban Decay, NYX, and LORAC...all brands I love so much - and a new brand! The Profusion palette has six amazing colors in it that go so well together! Uhg - dead already! BUT THERE'S SO MUCH MORE! Read on for some closer pictures!

*sidenote - as my jealous husband was watching me unwrap all of these amazing goodies, he says to me "You better be sending her some nice thank you gifts!" LOL! Hubby is a smart man!*





Sorry about the shadows - but here are my FOUR shadow palettes! AHHHH!





I cannot even with this one - I saw the NARS polish and I SCREAMED! I don't own a single NARS polish - this is my very first one! THANK YOU CLAUDIA!!! She also included two gorgeous Ulta polishes! I love all the shiny things! AND!!! A Jordana Balm Stain!! I love me some LeighAnnSays, and she raves about these! It's my first one and I am SO EXCITED to try it! I also just received the Kat Von D liner in a trade not too long ago, and I am obsessed with it! I squealed with delight when I saw she included one for me!! There are also a Stila and BadGal Lash mini mascaras! I love mascara! I feel like @bonita22 is in my mind at this point because she just hit a home run with everything! Did you know that I was trying to trade for the Bella Terra in Emotion, but never locked down a trade for it?? YOU MUST HAVE! Because I wanted it, but I didn't want to trade the navy blue one away for it because I wanted them both. HOW ARE YOU SO MAGICAL!? Pictured is also a stila CC cream sample and a sparkly NYC shimmer shadow stick!! And CHOCOLATE!





She also included these pretty hair ties for me! Here is a closer look at the TO DIE FOR VS fragrance mist and the SOHO brush!

Not pictured - she got some samples of my very favorite perfume Light Blue!! Three of them!! &lt;3
I absolutely love that I could be a part of this AMAZING experience! You MuT ladies are beyond incredible! It is so so amazing that we have a place we can come to and share things, and care about each other enough that we would take time to put together such incredibly thoughtful gifts for each other!! @bonita22 You are so lovely and I am now stalking you to find out as much as I can about my very thoughtful SS! Because you are amazing!! &lt;3

PS - I'm sorry you had to wait all day for me to get my gift!

What a great gift!  And, now I want to try this VS fragrance mist she loves!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to my tracking info, my Santee should get her gift delivered today. I can't wait!




Did it arrive??


It did! And I absolutely LOVE, LOVE everything especially the kitty toy. Ginger and I have been having a blast with that.



Spoiler


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2013)

Ha! I loved it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> deareux that was such fun, Zadi thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## alterkate (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That seriously makes me SO HAPPY! It was so much fun! 



       You're so welcome! 





I was at PetSmart one day and didn't think I'd be there and remembered to get your kitties something but I couldn't remember for the life of me if your kitties were boys or girls!!! I was like CRAP. So I went with purple, my fave color and figured that cats don't care. haha.

Also, the little owl thing is actually a lip gloss! I don't know how the gloss is actually but the owl was just too darn cute. 

PS : so today my fiance's sister was talking to their grandma and their grandma said that she is from where you live!! (I won't announce your location). I was all like OMGGGG MY SS LIVES THERE (in my head of course, because they'll be like, um ok!)

I am in TC!!!! Been here for my whole life ( except the past 2 summers but anyway). It's awesome here! But I'm ready for a change! I wouldn't mind moving downstate for awhile actually! As soon as I knew I was buying her the galaxy palette, I KNEW I had to get one for myself! So I did. And its gorgeous!

*More MI ladies! Woohoo. I like TC but its getting boring - ESPECIALLY in the winter. Summer is another story!*
Haha I have a close friend who moved up there for a PA job, she loved it in the summer, but she just told me the same thing yesterday, that it's getting boring now that winter has come! I grew up in the thumb right on the lake, and I miss it so terribly 






Michigan represent! GR here. We get more snow than Ann Arbor but definitely less than TC. My partner's family is all up in TC, so I'm there a lot during the summer! Cherry Festival each year, and wine tasting when the in-laws get to be a bit too much to handle.


----------



## slinka (Dec 10, 2013)

I love [@]Deareux[/@] 's handwriting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what a fun reveal!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2013)

So much fun @Deareux !


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well... I HOPE my lady gets her gift today. The tracking is being kind of wonky and I'm paranoid it may end up in Guam or something! 





I did I did!! Thank you sooo much! I got home so late today (10:30) and it was waiting on my front porch.  I practically sprinted up the stairs squeeing it's here, it's here!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My boyfriend had fallen asleep on the couch and was shocked awake by my gleeful chortling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The box was super adorable, it had sticker snowflakes and stars all over it, and then this letter that was soo sweet inside. 

Everything was marked 1-12, with instructions to either open them 1 a day, or if I was impatient, I could open them all at once if I did it in order. So of course I picked option 2 because yeah I have no willpower.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The pretty pink paper was just calling to me...rip me... rip meeeee!   Each gift was beautifully hand written with a note as to why it was chosen.   









Beautifully wrapped packages!





Stormy helping me check it out









An entire box full of peppermint bath goodies - I love peppermint so this is perfect! I can't wait to try them. Allison even included bath confetti which will be so much fun to use. 





I'm just completely blown away by the time and attention you gave to my wishlist and posts.  This is a base coat and one of my wishlist polishes from Sephora. Now I can wear some of my Julep polishes that always stain my nails, and the polish color is soooo pretty!





Stila glazes from my wishlist too - gorgeous shades of pink and purple.  





More wish list items - cc creams to sample and moisturizer to protect in chilly Chicago weather!





I love this!! I've never tried this brand and I'm super excited to have a new bright liner/pencil to try out! 





Rimmel and Moxie lippies in gorgeous colors of medium plum! I'm going to wear these to work this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





A stuffing free mousie for my boys! Since Stormy was "helping" me unpack, he laid first claim to it.  It's perfect, because they just ripped up one of their old mice and spilled catnip and stuffing all over the place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





OM NOM NOM Chocolate!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





OMG I love these - I'd only sampled them before, and I'd never seen the big boxes! This will be so great for me to take to the gym or to work or traveling.  





More squeeing here.  Stila brushes! I'm a total brush fanatic, and I've never tried Stila brushes before! These are a beautiful set and eeeeeh I'm soooo spoiled!!!!!!   





I laughed out loud for probably 5 minutes. The BF had to come out to see what I was chortling about. This made me so happy, thank you!! It is indeed the cutest bat I've seen. I can't believe you found one!!! This ladies, is a dedicated secret santa!!!!! Stormy had to give him a kiss.   I have an obscenely ridiculous love of stuffed bats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cute, wings, Fangs.. how can you not love him!!!





And this was the biggest and most amazing surprise of all! A full Sugarpill palette! I've lusted after this one for months, when I mentioned I'd never tried Sugarpill I never imagined I'd end up with this! &lt;3  I'm so incredibly touched and lucky. You did such an amazing job and everything is absolutely perfect.  I really hope you can make it to a Chicago meetup when we get one going and I can thank you (and give you a big hug) in person!





The remains of the pretty packages





The final loot picture - just, wow, thank you!!





Stormageddon obviously has picked a favorite new place to hang out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know how I'm going to get to sleep tonight, I'm giddy and I just want to play with all the new toys!!!  I don't know if I can possibly convey how touched I am and so lucky... especially after the weekend this just totally made my day


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok finally got around to ripping open all the gifts that [@]FunAtTheCircus[/@] sent me. I am floored! You are too kind and words cannot express how grateful I am! Now I actually have the incentive to take a shower and put on some make up during finals week! (Let's be serious). I LOVE all the notes you wrote me. I would be so happy to meet you when we have a Chicagoland MUT meet up!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

Everyone has done such an amazing job playing Santa!  It's just so awesome to see the holiday spirit alive and well!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Yay! Secret Santee your gift is on the wAy! I hope you love it!!!
That's so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh!  I just got my SS present from @chelsealynn !!  She absolutely spoiled me rotten and played all the way into my lippie addiction!! I'll post all the pictures in the cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







The outside of the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Taken out of the packages but not opened!!





Everything unwrapped!!

She got me the Fresh Sugar Lip Trio (OMGOSH I CANNOT CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT!!! 




)

Mint Julips Lip Scrub from Lush

A soap from Lush (that I can't find the name of!  I'm failing!)

Fresh Sugar Lemon Perfume

OCC Lip Tar Mini Set (again, I'm dying)

Mrs. Field's Christmas Bark and a Spicy Chuao Bar

A cute mug with a cute sweater and so much chocolate!!

Two Sephora Bath Caps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And a whole stocking fulllllllllll of samplers!

I'm telling you she spoiled me guys!!



I am the luckiest girl!  This is too amazing!!  I couldn't wait until Christmas like I said.. whoops.. I only kept two things though and packed it all back up to be excited again on Christmas (NSFW Lip Tar and the Fresh Sugar in Berry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  Thank you so much girl!!  You are awesome!!
Nice, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## HHummel (Dec 10, 2013)

Secret Santa gifts wrapped and ready to go! I can't wait for my SS to tear through it!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

AHH! I'm so glad you liked it!! Seriously, I was sweating bullets over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Holidays Santee!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That was for sure the best gift for me. That Suki scrub is the only product I've ever bought after sampling from a sub box. Thanks again


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got everything for my SS and will ship out tomorrow! I hope she likes it. Sneak peek below!





I need that bag!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got everything for my SS and will ship out tomorrow! I hope she likes it. Sneak peek below!





I need that bag!


It's HUGE! It's my new go-to bag. Love it!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 10, 2013)

> It's HUGE! It's my new go-to bag. Love it!


 I need a kitty bag in my life! It would definitely complete the crazy cat lady look I'm going for!!!! I loveeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AHHH! My SS came in today! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Kristine Walker! I mentioned that I love the color blue and I am looking at a blue wonderland right now! She even included dog toys for my boys! You are awesome! I love everything! And I got 3 boxes of Bertie bott's beans! Posting pictures soon!


Nice! I can tell your kitties are going to be happy as well.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 10, 2013)

> Secret Santa gifts wrapped and ready to go! I can't wait for my SS to tear through it!


 Those look so beautiful. Great wrapping job!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 10, 2013)

My gift arrived!!!  Thank you Secretlyhoarding for alll your time and effort. 



Your gifts were amazing--and if I had not been a dope and left my camera at home, I would be posting pictures right now. 



Everything was perfect--even the sheets of bubble wrap which were stolen almost immediately by my puppy (he has a little obsession with the stuff).  It was wonderful that everything you included was something that you love too--so I know the products already have a great review!



  I am crazy about the wallet/wristlet--it is perfect!  You really did an amazing job!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes pics please!!! These threads have been so relaxing to me. I'm taking care of a sick 2 1/2 year old, studying for my CDA (child development associate), working a job that I despise, and searching for a new job/internship. Can you say high stress?? Calgon (or should I say Lush?) take me away...
Sorry to hear that, hope your child is feeling better. Also good luck on a new job.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we were talking about kitties, everyone watch this video. I seriously had to leave the lecture I was in because I was laughing so hard

http://vitaminl.tv/video/63


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mason LOVES his new toys. Took off as soon as I gave them to him and grunted. He says thank you!






Cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A beautiful scarf too! Currently in Mississippi it's 81 degrees, but I can't wait to wear this!


Cute!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It did! And I absolutely LOVE, LOVE everything especially the kitty toy. Ginger and I have been having a blast with that.



Spoiler












































































 
I'm so happy that you loved everything! And I'm glad your cats enjoyed the mouse toy! I have never met a cat who didn't like a good toy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love your dog. What a cutie!
That's my boy. Our other "child" is at the vet right now



I made sure to set aside some for him though






Love the sweater.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here's my little guy. He's a terrier mix.
Aww so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no will power! I opened all my presents








I feel so spoiled! @dotybird did a wonderful job shopping for me. My favorite item is the bracelet she made, it has all my favorite colors &amp; I'm already wearing it. I'm so happy with everything. The Christmas music cd was a nice touch. Thanks again





Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my presents! I'm so excited! I'm still debating whether or not to open them all up at once or not. Thank you so much @dotybird! After I saw your etsy store I was wishing you were my Secret Santa!



Great gifts!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 10, 2013)

> I did I did!! Thank you sooo much! I got home so late today (10:30) and it was waiting on my front porch. Â I practically sprinted up the stairs squeeing it's here, it's here!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  My boyfriend had fallen asleep on the couch and was shocked awake by my gleeful chortling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The box was super adorable, it had sticker snowflakes and stars all over it, and then this letter that was soo sweet inside.Â  Everything was marked 1-12, with instructions to either open them 1 a day, or if I was impatient, I could open them all at once if I did it in order. So of course I picked option 2 because yeah I have no willpower.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The pretty pink paper was just calling to me...rip me... rip meeeee! Â  Each gift was beautifully hand written with a note as to why it was chosen. Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aw! Ur kitty looks just like my little Russian Blue Louis!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you, thank you, thank you to my SS Tanya0949!!  You totally spoiled me and picked AWESOME items!!!



Spoiler







Treats for my furbaby and and a squeak toy that she LOVES!  Seriously...I've never seen her go so crazy over a toy! Warm Vanilla Sugar body spray (my fave!) UD Lipstick in Shame (  &lt;3!!!) Freeman Masks (so excited to try!) Flowers by Kenzo fragrance sample (smells heavenly!) My Favorite Night Balm (Sooo needing this right now!) Suman Contrast Eye Pencils (Love eyeliner!) Staniac (perfect because my oldest swiped mine!!) NYX e/s in Leather &amp; Lace,Covet, Cryptonite (I almost bought these last Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) NYX Lipstick in Violet Ray (Almost bought this, too but was trying to refrain from buying for myself on black Friday!) Andrea Strip Lashes #33 (Can't wait to try them!) NYX Matte Blotting Papers (perfect timing! I had just used the last ones that I rec'd in my lip factory box a couple months ago!) Lorac Solid Gold Eyeshadow Palette (Love!)   and Syracuse, NY yummies!  (Btw,  you are near my favorite vacation spot, Buttermilk Falls...well, the entire Finger Lakes area) Pastabilities Spicy Hot Tomato Oil (can't wait to try it in scrambled eggs!) Dinosaur Bar-B-Que Sauce (Yum!)  


Love everything!! Thank you so much!
Nice goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a big fat Michael lol. But I'm pretty sure she'll be one happy lady.
Now that people are getting gifts I'm getting all anxious about my surprises =p but this thread shall suffice until then!

Got my bf box from sephora today...now just waiting on my bf box from ulta...and then like, 3 other boxes...and then I'll have all of her stuff, I think lol.
I'm a crazy insane big fat Michael as well. I stopped calculating my total after my first three purchases and now I don't even want to know the actual total. I'm done shopping, I have to keep repeating that to myself. I just want to keep shopping!!! But I'm done. I just need to wrap everything and find a big enough box. The boxes I set aside earlier in this process are too small. Yikes.

Hopefully will ship out early next week. This weekend is too crazy for me. My birthday is tomorrow, well I guess today...it's after midnight, but I'll be too busy with birthday extravaganza this weekend to wrap and ship. So Monday... I'm hoping



Happy belated birthday, hope you had a good one!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm a crazy insane big fat Michael as well. I stopped calculating my total after my first three purchases and now I don't even want to know the actual total. I'm done shopping, I have to keep repeating that to myself. I just want to keep shopping!!! But I'm done. I just need to wrap everything and find a big enough box. The boxes I set aside earlier in this process are too small. Yikes.

Hopefully will ship out early next week. This weekend is too crazy for me. My birthday is tomorrow, well I guess today...it's after midnight, but I'll be too busy with birthday extravaganza this weekend to wrap and ship. So Monday... I'm hoping





Aww, my youngest is 2 today! Happy birthday!

Happy belated birthday to your 2 year old!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2013)

Work has foiled my plans again! My package will now go out Wednesday. This ruins my 12 days of gifts plan. Poo! Oh well, she can open them however she wants to! Wednesday it will be shipping via 2 day. My hubby texted me at work yesterday telling me he thought my SS gift had come. I was so excited only to come home to find it was just a prize I had won. Yup. I was sad for a PRIZE! I obviously am loving this whole SS thing. I just want my SS to get her gift so I can see how happy she will hopefully be!!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 10, 2013)

Sending my secret Santa gift out on Thursday!!! My wrapping is all done!


----------



## slinka (Dec 10, 2013)

> Happy belated birthday to your 2 year old!


 Thanks! She's obsessed with lollipops so I made cake pops instead of a regular cake and she got a ton of plastic balls to throw at her family and run away, and a little crib/sink/high chair combo for her babies. Good times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I just got my gift from @pooteeweet213 and it made me cry! She so spoiled me, and you can tell she really paid attention to what I like and want and even what I need because of my job. THANK YOU SO MUCH, JANINE! You are amazing and I appreciate the thought and care you put into this so much!!

Pics...some are sideways because frankly I'm too excited about posting pics to take the time to rotate them, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Super cute box! &lt;3

I may have gone a little picture crazy...I'm just excited! 



The sweetest note on top...made me a bit teary before I even opened anything!





&lt;3





Lindt mint truffles and candy canes all over!! I don't think I ever posted it, but Lindt truffles are my favorite candy, and I am obsessed with all things mint. I already had one of the truffles before I posted this, and I'm using a candy cane to stir my tea!





Everything out of the box! She did such a good job wrapping. A key on the back of her note explains that blue ribbon denotes the main gifts, red is smaller new gifts, and green is extras from her stash! She also numbered them in a suggested order (which I mostly followed but did a couple that went with the big one at the end!





HOW EXCITING IS THIS??  She packed it up with an ice pack, foil, and bubble wrap and it stayed nice and cool. I have been absolutely dying to try this mask, but since it can't be bought online and my nearest lush is far away, I figured I was out of luck. I can't wait for my day off tomorrow, I am going to use the heck out of this!!





This is a cute little liner brush! I love brushes and this is a super cute one! I actually needed a new angled liner brush because my cat just made off with mine a few days ago!





A cream liner in electric teal! Those of you who interact with me KNOW I love me some bright colored liners! This one is gorgeous and I have nothing like it! Such a perfect combination with the brush...I can't wait to wear it!





Yes! I adore PocketBacs and I tend to hoard them because, as you guessed, with my job they are super useful! I was just about to buy some more because my stash has gotten dangerously low. Perfect! And yes, there is very little I appreciate more than hand cream. So thoughtful!





A "from her stash" item...that is my absolute favorite body butter in my absolute favorite scent. LOVE. This has already gone into my bag to accompany me to work!





If you can't tell, this is cardboard. She ordered me the Nude 'Tude palette, but it is shipping separately, since it wouldn't be there in time to send this! So excited! I've posted on here many times that I don't really have any neutral palettes, as I am generally a brights girl and I am just learning to wear and love neutrals (yes I know, I am backwards there). I had this on my wishlist! It's so cute and I love theBalm, and I'm really excited to get it and play with it!





These items went with the mask but I spaced it and opened them separately. How cute is this?! It's a sugar scrub/body buffer and I had read some raves about it. I'm so excited to try it!





And more Lush goodies - Honey I washed the Kids and Snowcake soap (you could NOT have picked better scents for me...these are right up my alley) and Dream Cream and Ocean Salt Scrub. I am so beyond thrilled to finally get the chance to try some Lush goodies...and she picked perfect ones for me!





I am so overwhelmed with how perfect this gift is. Thank you so much, Janine...you completely made my day/week/year!!!
Your SS did an awesome job! Glad you finally got to try some Lush.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

...my gift is oprah themed!!! Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Right? I want to be like Oprah and give everyone gifts!
Cant wait to see what your girl gets.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I always forget how much shipping is because always try to do the minimum so I never pay it. Then I go to the PO and have sticker shock.

I hate paying for shipping, call me jaded, I don't care. That's why I hate shipping stuff. I was thinking of sending my SS gift directly from the sites I ordered them from but I really wanted to wrap them up for her. Me too, I try to order from places that give me free shipping. What sucks is that some places don't do free shipping or charge more to send overseas.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2013)

> Work has foiled my plans again! My package will now go out Wednesday. This ruins my 12 days of gifts plan. Poo! Oh well, she can open them however she wants to! Wednesday it will be shipping via 2 day. My hubby texted me at work yesterday telling me he thought my SS gift had come. I was so excited only to come home to find it was just a prize I had won. Yup. I was sad for a PRIZE! I obviously am loving this whole SS thing. I just want my SS to get her gift so I can see how happy she will hopefully be!!


 If you want to get technical about it, the real Twelve Days of Christmas starts on Chistmas day itself and ends on Epiphany, aka January 6th!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you want to get technical about it, the real Twelve Days of Christmas starts on Chistmas day itself and ends on Epiphany, aka January 6th!
I am so telling MrKitty that... More presents!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know that some do and some don't. I think sephora does. I should know this... If a company offers a gift option, I like to check it off and write motivational messages to myself. You should see my collection of sephora cards that say "You're so pretty!" Or "Great job working out today. You're gonna look SO FLOSSY in this dress" or "You shouldn't have bought this. But you did! The national GDP thanks you." Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm always worried that if I send a gift from an online merchant that they will include the price I paid and whatnot. But now that I think of it, anyone could look up the price of something online.



I so need to do this.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Secret Santa was Elizabeth @Bflopolska !!!

I got three stila lips glazes!! In sugar plum, pink sugar and banana berry! Loveeeee





Satsuma Body Butter from The Body Shop. Omg smells soooo good! And yes, Colorado is very very dry so this is awesome! Thank you!

Luscious Lips glossy lip balm set! Seriously so cute.

I love everything! Thank you so much Elizabeth! Merry Christmas








Nice, I love that body butter its one of my favorites.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My secret Santa is @Animezing

She spoiled me R O T T E N!!! She did a 12 days of Christmas type thing &amp; I'm going to check in with her &amp; see what she would prefer me to do: unwrap now or one a day. She obviously put a lot of time &amp; effort into this so I want to make this experience the way she wanted it to be for me!

There is a gift for ALL 6 of my kiddos including something special for my little little baby. I will probably let them open those tonight before we head to the squadron Christmas party because they are driving me nuts to open them!

She also sent a ton of shaving samples for my hubby (hello stocking gifts!!!!) who is military &amp; has to shave every day! There are some wipes (I go through these like nothing else!) &amp; tons &amp; tons of samples of my 2 favorite perfumes (be delicious &amp; cherry in the air) as well as a new perfume I've never tried (pink sugar) that smells absolutely divine!!!!

Thank you thank you thank my dear secret Santa! You truly are "animezing!!!"
That's so sweet your SS thought of your whole family!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eeek! I'm so excited. I have to sit through 5 hours of military "fun" at the Christmas party (aka 1 hour of uncomfortable conversation, 1 hour of a fairly decent yummy dinner, 2 hours of a speech about war that will probably put me to sleep, &amp; one hour of prizes wahoo!). Then I will come home &amp; enjoy opening them! I am really excited!

My kiddos opened theirs &amp; loved them. They said to say thank you so much for thinking of them! They were so excited &amp; felt so special!









The kids each got a candy flavored lip balm &amp; the baby got a rubber ducky &amp; the cutest little hat you've ever seen.
Theyre adorable! Look at the beautiful eyes on that baby!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK my girl's package is delivered - waiting patiently for her to post. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!! Where areeeeeeeeeeeee you?!?!?!
THIS!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Where in Colorado are you? I'm in Denver! I work in Cherry Creek so it's soooo hard to stay away from the mecca of beauty stores I have within my reach. Ahhhh so dangerous.
Colorado Springs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love Cherry Creek, actually I love most of the malls there actually,  so I understand having a hard time staying away from the mecca of beauty goodies, I would be afraid spending half my paycheck there lol.

Today, I interviewed for a job that may place me in Denver! I already decided that if I get placed there that I'm living in the Cherry Creek area.




 hope the interview went well.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OH MY GOODNESS! I just opened my presents &amp; I totally don't deserve how spoiled rotten @Animezing made me. I'm bawling my eyes out right now. She stalked me &amp; she stalked me good! This was the most amazing Christmas surprise ever. I am in complete shock right now!!!! Thank you so very much! Thank you from the bottom of my heart! 

I got:
Pink sugar perfume sample - love

2 cherry in the air perfume samples - my favorite

4 DKNY Be Delicious perfume samples - my other favorite

Wet Wipes - always need these

Model Co cheek &amp; Lip Tint - I've never even heard of this &amp; it's looks super fun!

Zoya Meadow - gorgeous pink color

Real Techniques Face Brush Set - love these &amp; can't wait to use them!!!!

Philosophy Peppermint Stick shower gel - love love love!

A Beautiful Journal - I needed this more than you know!

A beautiful keychain with an uplifting quote on it - I love this too!

LancÃ´me Mascara, Kat Von D Lipstick, Apricot Lip Glaze - can't wait to try all of these!

Anatomicals Spray Misty For Me - another fun one I've never heard of. I love the smell of this guy! And he makes your face feel so fresh!

Niederegger Marzipan - you are a super stalker &amp; my new best friend for life! My absolute favorite indulgent treat!

Burt's Bees Blueberry Dark Chocolate Lip Balm - hello yum!!!! I needed a lip balm so badly for winter too!

OPI Couture De Minnie - I love anything &amp; everything mickey &amp; Minnie related! I'm completely in love with these little bottles!

And . . . Drumroll please . . .
NAKED 3!!!!!!!!!!!!! What?!? Are you kidding me? I'm in complete shock right now! I don't deserve this. They are so absolutely gorgeous! I can't stop looking at those colors.

I can't even begin to tell you all how blessed I feel right now. Thank you from the bottom if my heart! Thank you isn't even good enough. You truly are amazing!















  
Those are really nice and thoughtful gifts enjoy your goodies you totally deserve them!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I got my gift today, and I'm totally blown away.



Spoiler



So many goodies from @tweakabell. Thank you! I'm so grateful, I was more than spoiled.

First look at everything out of the shipping box:





The box on the left was stuffed with more presents:





Everything was so beautifully wrapped, and this is what I did to them:





Of course, my final picture of all my gifts turned sideways, but I am so unbelievably blown away by everything. I don't even know where to begin. Just, thank you so much @tweakabell, this made my year! I love everything, and can't wait to try them all out. Sipping my Starbucks hot chocolate as I type this up, yummy.






 Nice gifts, your ss did a great job on the wrapping &amp; that bag is adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These gifts are insane, I feel like mine (meaning the one I gifted) is so measly compared to everyone else's. I know people tend to not follow the $25 limit all the time, but as a broke college kid, I feel super bad for my SS now /: They're probably not gonna love their gift nearly as much as I'd love them to, just because I couldn't spend too much money.

P.S. TOTALLY not b*&amp;tching, I think the gifts are wonderful and I'm super super SUPER happy for everyone, it just ends up making me feel bad for the person I gave a gift to because theirs won't be as crazy awesome as all these.

I guess that's my bad really...my SS, please don't hate me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I dotn thinks your ss will hate you, I think everyone is appreciative of getting a gift that had a lot of thought put into it.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't feel bad! I'm sure your lady will love whatever you send. My husband is still unemployed, so I can understand the angst when you see others sending massive numbers of gifts. As long as you sent within the stated budget you've done what you agreed to do in this group. I can't imagine any gifttee feeling bad about getting gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift from the lovely @ttanner2005   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still can't even believe how awesome this is!!!!!!



Spoiler



A first look into the box. The nicest card and LOOK AT THE WRAPPING. It's all so pretty! I took pictures of everything wrapped and then unwrapped.





Gifts for my pets! LOVE the paw print paper. Adorable! And so thoughtful.





A fuzzy ball for the kitty and an AWESOME Christmas collar for my pup!





Domino with his ball. He looks unimpressed but really he's been playing with it since I gave it to him!





Izzy showing off her new fancy collar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The stocking! Haha sorry about the background...I was really excited to take pictures and had no space on the counter!





The stocking contents. CANDY. Ate that already, FYI.





The stocking contents, unwrapped. SEriously this would have been more than enough right here, but it's only the tip of the iceberg! Nail files, vanilla balm, a GLITTERY PURPLE LINER, MASKS, cupcake bath bomb and bubble bath!!!, an adorable little eye shadow palette, shampoo, candy, a poof, and COOKIE FLAVORED WIPES OMG.





More adorable packaging.





YAYYYYYYYYYYY! I've been dying to try this Soap and Glory scrub and I am obsessed with twistbands. Can't have enough of them. Did you make these Tiffany??





THE WRAPPING!!!!!!!! I saved all the bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Ahhhh I am so excited about this Boscia set! I've never tried their stuff and had to hold myself back from buying it for myself on Black Friday! Also, VASANTI. Obsession. Chi heat protect spray and Batiste dry shampoo &lt;3 AND PACIFICA. Hilarious because I JUST ran out of this stuff and was going to go to Target to buy more. Excellent stalking!





Take a moment to admire the wrapping again.





LOOK AT THIS. I was freaking out when I opened this. She made me a necklace! It's beautiful and unlike anything else I own. And I love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the perfect shirt to wear with this and I'm totally wearing it today. AMAZING.









MORE THINGS I LOVE. Color Tattoo in the beige color I've been lusting over. Tarte Lipsurgence in Energy!! UD Primer potion, YAY. An Elf makeup remover PEN. I didn't knw they made this and I'm so excited about it. I constantly find myself messing up one eye when I try to do winged eyeliner and this will be perfect for fixing it without having to take off a huge chunk of my make up. AND a Revlon colorburst balm..anther thing I've been eyeing at the drug store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





THIS IS THE BEST PART. Get ready.





It's a homemade PACKER PALETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this so much. I still have to figure out how to depot shadows but once I do they are ALL going in this baby. It's just perfect and awesome and I can't believe how crafty you are.






 Great gifts! The necklace is adorable, the bows are the paw paper are cute &amp; the pet pics too.


----------



## mandiebbylove (Dec 10, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:clap wow loved watching all your posts ! Amazing ladies here in mut ! Can't wait to try to join SS next year! Everyone's gifts are amazing and so thoughtful It's the time for giving &lt;3


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHHHHHH!  I RECEIVED MY GIFT!!!!! 




My Santa is awesome!  She didn't put her name but I will post it when I have confirmed her identity so everyone can see how amazing she is.








I'm terrible and forgot to take pictures of the packaging.  I realized that perhaps I should have done that when I was already halfway through ripping everything open.  Sorry in advance for the crummy pictures, they are from my phone.

























I received:

An Aromatherapy Sleep Pulse Point Stick from The Aromatherapy Co.

Lush Solid Perfume in Vanillary

Three Ulta3 Nail Polishes

Three different Maybelline Eyeliners

A liquid eyeliner

Revlon Just Bitten Lipstain and Balm in Lust

Models Prefer Lipgloss Pencil in Cocktail Hour

Savvy Lipstick in Wine

Napoleon Perdis Mascara

Malin + Goetz Hand Cream

Lucas Pawpaw Cream

Fragonard Perfume Sample
Everything was so thoughtful.  I can tell that my Santa put a lot of thought into my gifts.  She got me dupes of products I was interested in and found colors I like for the various products she gave me.  Everything she picked was absolutely perfect.  She took into consideration my job and products that would be good for me.  I'm a very lucky girl!  I'm so excited to try some Australian products.  I never thought I would have had an international Santa so I'm loving it.  I was so excited for the pawpaw cream.  I just kept saying pawpaw for like an hour because of my excitement.  I also kept yelling/making high pitched noises in excitement.  I honestly don't think I was ever so excited to receive/open a gift. 





Nice you get to try some international goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guess who got to leave work early, yay for crappy weather in Atlanta!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I came home to find my box from the lovely @BagLady I honestly cannot express how much I appreciate everything! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I have never had such a thoughtful gift! I'm so blown away, you did a phenomenal job! I took an obscene amount of pictures, everything was just wrapped so beautifully and I didn't want to miss anything!  













Everything had a personalized note on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





so much goodness, I can't even handle it! Baths are my stress reliever, so I'm so excited I got bubble bath and bath milk!! Also, the candle smells lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I have no clue why this is upside down? But I loved the two nail polish colors you picked! The tweezers are so freaking adorable, and the emergen-c is perfect because I just got that silly cold over the holiday!





OMG I died. My absolute favorite









I didn't want to open it, it looked so nice!





All this for me?!





Homemade mini-emergency kit. Such a great idea! I absolutely love it.





To feed my perfume obsession 









How awesome is that?!





A fellow Elf lover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LOVE this!





Perfection- I have a EOS obsession and have been wanting to try the pom/cherry one! And a lip scrub, which I've never tried and I'm so excited to!














Second half of the mini-emergency kit! The lint roller is a life safer because I have a husky who sheds like crazy.





I wish these weren't upside down! I'm SO excited to try the Pillow Soft Curls, my curly hair is absolute craziness. The makeup brush is perfect because that brand/style/everything is the makeup brush I have! But I didn't have that brush, it's a perfect fit! The Refillable Fragrance Atomizer... I didn't know there was such a thing! Such a good idea, I'm so excited! No more stressing about perfume while traveling!





Perfume. Love





Archer thinks that unboxing is a thing that he should be involved in. He tried to sit on my lap the entire time, so I decided he could get in on the action. Judging by how he sniffed everything I think he loved it all as well!





Mini-Emergency kit out of the bags!
Loved the polka dot baggie and the emergency kit is a great idea. Everything is really nice, enjoy! Oh and your dog so cute.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 10, 2013)

My gift came... my gift came..... my gift came!! YAYAYAYAY

Thank you @utgal2004! I will post pictures. I'd love to open them all... but I may wait till Christmas as I won't really getting anything this year. Or I'll do it day by day as it was intended!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift came... my gift came..... my gift came!! YAYAYAYAY

Thank you @utgal2004! I will post pictures. I'd love to open them all... but I may wait till Christmas as I won't really getting anything this year. Or I'll do it day by day as it was intended!!!
Yay!  So glad it made it to you despite USPS's craziness.  Enjoy!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!!

@amdoerr I LOVE YOU!!!!!!

Your insanely fabulous, incredibly generous, box of pure happy joyousness arrived today!!!!!!

Oh M G big time.

I only unwrapped two of them so far..so I have about 90 more to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you psychic or a fabulous stalker?

I was soooo dying to try the Brazilian Keratin wand! Seriously...That was the only product I wanted in the Allure winter box.

Did I post something about that? Ok, I might have...

BUT there is NO WAY you could have known that I wanted that exact NYX Morocco eyeshadow!!!!

It is the most perfect purple shimmery aubergine and I didn't own it...until now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!

I will post again with a FULL report (and hopefully pics) later tonight after I get back and unwrap everything!!!

What fun!!!! You are amazing!!!!!!

xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 10, 2013)

Ah, after seeing all the great gifts so far, I hope my giftee is pleased! I definitely hit up the Sephora Black Friday deals, but I also put thought into everything she's getting. (Including finding something from a brand she liked and then finding one of my go-tos!) 

Gah, just feeling really nervous after seeing the HUGE HAULS everyone is getting. I just moved to the city, so I had to stay closer to the $25 budget than not. I just hope I don't make anyone sad.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So @Sheeeeeelby SPOILED ME ROTTEN.  THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH.  I literally have no words.  I feel like I won the lottery.  I also had LITERALLY no idea you were my santa, and I will admit I have compulsively stalked through the threads trying to figure it out and eliminating people, so well done 





@Sheeeeeelby paid A LOT of attention not only to my lists but also to my posts across the forums and I can honestly say this gift is perfect.

Um, right, so pictures, many of which have captions: (warning- there are a LOT OF THEM, she really went all out).



Spoiler





  



Box full of stuff and curious cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 



Bingley loves reading about Michigan; the box unboxed.



 



Some awesome local goodies- a map (which I managed to ultimately save from my cat's clutches, some cherry candies, postcards (I lovvve collecting postcards) and little booklets on things to do.  It made me want to come to Michigan!).   Next to them are some AMAZING photos my Santa took herself.  They came out of an actual darkroom, I was super impressed.  I love them!!



 



Soe pink slippersocks were stuffed with B&amp;BW candles (love pumpkin, LOVE) and Sheeeeeelby also made me some really REALLY cute velvet bows and a mix CD!.  Next to those are some FABULOUS samples.  There were several brands I love there (l'Occitaine, Essie, Caldrea) and many more I am dying to try!).  There was also some Stilla gloss (Have been DYING to try this! and sephora sparkly shadow, which looks AWESOME).



 





My cats LOVED the toys I've doled out so far, but their favorite thing was actually one of the pens you sent 



 I had to snatch it away from poor Bingley.



 



CANDY (let's not lie, one of my favorite things- I LOVE those Ghirardelli squares!) and some notebooks and thank you cards and makeup bags- all ADORABLE!



 



A BOOK!, 2 cute pens, and a wonderfully adorable owl 



 Next to it is nail stuff, I was VERY spoiled! I love Incoco and Am really looking forward to trying the Sally Hansen strips- you can't see so well above but they are back and glittery and fabulous! Aso some nail polish remover strips, which is good timing- I am about to run out of polish remover!



 



Lippies and face masks 



 I am especially excited to try the MAKE lipstick! They are all gorgeous!



 



Some bath bombs, soaps, lip gloss (yaaaay lip smackers!) eye shadows (love the NYX purple one, so eager to try it, and a really really fun eyeliner in a deep purplish color.  Amazing stuff.  Also a really really sweet note!



  



And finally, the 'big ticket' item- the Galaxy Chic palette I DROOLED OVER when I saw it but couldn't justify buying for myself earlier this month.  To say this gift is perfect is an understatement.  I have wanted it SO badly!!!


 Looks like your cats are really enjoying themselves, enjoy your gift!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eee! It's here! Photos from my phone now, text in a few minutes from my laptop! Okay, a little more than a few minutes. I kept getting distracted by the big item. I was so excited that I forgot to take photos before I opened everything. Ack! My Santa was @Donna529, and, whoa Nelly, SO MUCH AWESOME that I couldn't fit it all in one photo! 



An airplane! Just kidding. Godiva! And my favorite kind: ALL OF THEM! And Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm in Cream Glow and TokyoMilk Tainted Love hand cream! Someone took a peek at my Sephora wish list!


 
I had to take the Ciate nail polish out of the ornament bubble because it just wanted to roll all over the place and refused to let me take a picture of it. The label claims the shade name is Candy Cane. I will call it Fuchsia Sparkle Heaven, thankyouverymuch.
Mini fresh sugar rose lip balm! I love these!
Mirabella highlighting powder in Shimmer Rose! I'm on a highlighter kick but have never tried a powder one. It's so gorgeous that I almost don't want to use it and ruin the surface (wavy!), but it's so shimmery that I will not be able to resist. I'll have to play with it tomorrow so I know what I'm doing before I use it on a work day.
TokyoMilk lip balm in La Vie en Rose for a native of the Rose City! (Was all that rose on purpose? I just noticed that!)
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Deep End. Oof, bright shimmery turquoise. Made for me. Funny thing: It's the one shade I most desperately wanted, but I somehow did now put this particular one on any of my wishlists. I swear Donna529 must be psychic. It is going to go wonderfully with...
The grand finale: BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic palette! This was my a-number one I-desperately-want-it-but-I-can't-justify-buying-it item! Eee! I have literally been sitting here hugging it and petting it. The cats are avoiding me.
SO EXCITED! I can't wait to play with the palette and figure out how things fit together. It's really strange how much I hatehate*hate* orange in general, but I'm really looking forward to using the one in this palette! Nice, this thread has me so tempted to get that BH palette.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My fabulous gift from my amazing Secret Santa @Elizabeth Mac . There are not enough words in this world to say how grateful and thankful I'am for the effort and thought you put into this gift. It left me speechless and I'm really touched. Thank you so very much!

At a glance of the beautiful gift that @Elizabeth Mac sent me.





*At a glance*. I already knew that a gift was arriving today per my Elf from my SS ! (thank you btw) so when I arrived home and saw the mail man in my neighborhood, I ran inside my house, threw my stuff on the couch and stalked the mail man! When they delivered, I bolted out the door, there are two reason why I ran from my mail box to my home when I saw what was in there. One, it was 1 degree outside, yes 1 but it was definitely below 0 with the windchill ! and my butt was freezing 



. Two, I was a little kid on Christmas morning because I was going to find out who my SS is!! 









*Inside the box.* Upon opening the box, I saw this card with pops of yellow and blue print fabric peeking through the fillers along with little gifts scattered below. The first thought through my head was, "I recognize this!" it was a teaser a little while ago when my SS posted a picture of it. I remembered thinking then "That look's amazing, how lucky that person would be to receive it !" and that lucky person happened to me 



 Feeling blessed and I haven't even opened the gift at this point; I already knew it was going to be something I'll love because it was obvious that she put a lot of love into it.





*Taken out of the box.* @Elizbeth Mac, you have wonderful taste in wrapping paper lol. I was a graphic design student and the simple geometric design of the snowflake against that blue background goes so well with the red strip wrapping paper. Red/Blue/White is one of my favorite color combinations (in fact its the color of my tree! more to come on that later). And again, that yellow blue fabric, couldn't take my eyes off it from the moment I saw it! When I took it out from the box, I recognized it and knew it had come from Lush! After hearing people raving on about Lush, I stalked the website and I eyed the section that had these.





*V**oilÃ ! The gift in its entirety. *The botanical card that she gave me on the bottom right is absolutely beautiful with the pop of color and the birds along with the animal print on the side, its funny @Elizbeth Mac that you chose this card because my sister gave me a crossbody bag that is similar to this design and it's my favorite bag ever! I'm thrilled you had fun shopping for me, I was hoping I had enough info and flexibility to go by for you to just go out and enjoy it and from the looks of things, you did!





*The Details. *This is a closer look at all the wonderful gifts she included, some were hard to see with the other photo above. What surprised me the most is the nail polish which I wasn't expecting so she was a sneaky little fox and got me three beautiful polishes because she knew I was participating in the nail SS; * NARS in "Disco Inferno"* which is silver with purple metallic hues (I love this, and I don't own any NARS nail polish!, I'm going to have to buy more!) @Elizabeth Mac you did good girl, it definitely was not a dupe, the other is a *Sephora in "Cherry Popsicle"* a bright red hue which is perfect for Christmas, I'll definitely be using this. And lastly, she got me *Cult Nails in limited edition "Afterglow"* a beautiful copper infused nail polish with a subtle pink shimmer, I've been wanting more indie polish so this was definitely a sweet surprise.

*Lush- Whoosh Shower Jelly.* I knew it! I was so happy to see this because I'm honestly a Lush virgin, so I can't wait to try it! My favorite part of this particular jar was the description that gave me a chuckle. _"Named after the sound of deadlines whizzing by! Wash with Whoosh for renewed focus when tired, jet lagged or studying for exams"_ 

@Elizabeth Mac you must of read that I'm a college student, more specifically a pre-nursing student. This was all too true for me. I love you for getting me this, it brought a huge grin on my face plus the scarf is to die for.

*Harney and Son's Vanilla Camuro/ Max Brenner Chocolate Hazelnuts. *I literally just ran out of my stash of Vanilla Camuro last week! she kindly supported my tea drinking habit by including more of it! I'm kinda addicted to this particular tea. The chocolate- I've been hearing all you MUT ladies especially form the NY area talking about Max Brenner, so I was very pleased to see that she included something local from there that she enjoyed and is now sharing with me -feeling special . @Elizabeth Mac by the way it  actually has Dark Chocolate! It was listed as containing dark chocolate in the ingredients section after I took off the little sticker off the back lol. Kudos to you, I may have nearly eaten half it at this point 



 - it was extremely decadently delish,  I now understand everyone's craze over it. Hope to one day eat there. And I'm glad you found some gifts at Harney &amp; Sons for your family there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> definitely one of the stores I want to visit if ever I make it out to NY.

*L'Occitane Hand Cream/Lancome Eye Makeup Remover. *Hand cream! the more the better! I love that @Elizabeth Mac included this, she took into consideration that I live in the clouds and it's dry up here 



  I use this as much as my lip balms and L'Occitane is one of my go to hand creams but haven't bought it in a while because I have one hand cream to use up, so thrilled to have this! The makeup eye remover is fabulous! I haven't tried this particular brand and since it's her HG go to, I can't wait to try it! (Thank you for sharing this with me.)

*Peter Thomas Roth/ Liz Earle. *Thank you, thank you, thank you for these! I love Peter Thomas Roth. I only ever get stuff from him if its in samples otherwise I have haven't bought anything yet  because some of this stuff is pretty pricey. Liz Earle, love it. I'm actually almost out of the sample I have, so I'll be using this up too.

*Urban Decay The Feminine Palette. *Squeee!!!YES!



 thanks for fueling my obsession! . I knew that if this wasn't one that was included I was definitely going to buy it myself .The whole palette is better in person so I can't wait to play around with this.

*Stila,Tarte Lip Balms/Boscia Peppermint Blotting Linens. *YAY!! for tinted lip Balms! love lip balms. I got Stila in "Vivienne" and Tarte LipSurgence in "Glitzy" love the colors, both of which I do not own. And the blotting linens is amazing, I tried one earlier and works like a charm, this is going to be so useful because whenever I wear makeup, my face gets pretty oily especially when it gets hot.

*Pacifica/Folle de joie/Atelier Cologne. *I love Pacifica, actually I love any organic brand but Pacifica is something I'll go back to time and time again. I got Tahitian Gardenia, a very light citrus scent that I can't stop smelling lol, love it! Both the Folle and the Atelier samples are up my alley and smell amazing. I love getting perfume samples. I already know that one of these ill end up buying the full size, I can never have enough perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry for writing so much! But I wanted to share my excitement and convey how touching and perfect this gift was. Thank you so much @Elizabeth Mac you put a lot of time and thought into what I liked and surprised me in a very big way that touched my heart, you definitely spoiled me rotten 



. The ladies here on MUT have been so absolutely beyond amazing. This is definitely a community that I'm  happy to finally to take part of (looong time lurker), aside from sharing our love for makeup and beauty products, I find there is a lot of joy in sharing a little bit of our lives with each other with a group  of inspiring women, I feel the sense of community when one of us is having a rough day which is fabulous, and you ladies are what keeps me coming back here time and time. 





OT, here's my Christmas Tree that I was talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, its birdy themed in shades of blue, white, silver, and bits of red. I'm happy to report no birdy has been massacred by my lovely kitties since they've been put in the tree, yet - thank goodness.  Merry Christmas everyone!




Amazing gifts! &amp; your tree is beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my!!!! Very lovely and thoughtful gifts. Everyone has really been getting nice gifts. This thread really puts a smile on my face.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Santee,
I have ONE GIFT left that is arriving for you on Monday, so your gift will be in your hands by the end of the week!! Aside from that item, it's ready to go! My cat was kind enough to help me pack the box! I'm so anxious to send you your gift!!
&lt;3 Lola
PS - all these gifts look AMAZING! You guys are incredible!




Cute Kitty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

â€œThe person, be it gentleman or lady, who has not pleasure in a good novel, must be intolerably stupid.â€  - Jane Austen   Although it's from Northanger Abbey it still seems fitting.  

I couldnt figure out how to tag you on the iPad so I wanted to quote you instead. The hubby came back into the country late yesterday and welcoming me on the doorstep was a beautiful box from you. It put a big smile on my face after a good 12 hours of traveling.
You were so thoughtful and with every single item I can truly say I love it and will use it! [/spoiler 

 how cute is this polish?


 everything came in a pretty holiday box and was wrapped individually providing extra excitement


 there is our Mila checking everything


 look at all the goodness! I was overwhelmed . There is an awesome hourglass liquid lipstick in red which I can't wait to try and didn't photograph extra


 spa goodies heck yes to aloe socks


 nail goodies loooooove the polishes!


 loooove face asks and a great smelling body scrub


 extra pampering with eyeshadow brushes for cat eye ( I always buy new ones so this is perfect) primer and holiday wipes


 and of course chocolate! Never tried either of them


 ] I got everything head to feet to make a gal feel beautiful, better than any sub box I ever received. And let's not forget about the chocolate!
Awesome box! Those nail tools are adorable, looks like you got everything you need to have a spa day at home.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @sparklegirl You did such an amazing job choosing gifts for me!  It's as if you're my best friend and know everything about me.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart for putting so much thought into my gifts.  It's so special knowing someone spent so much time and effort on me and really chose gifts that are absolutely perfect!

Look how pretty everything looked!  I'm mesmerized by the way you were able to wrap the nail polish bottle and circular objects the way you did.  Soooo cool!  Sorry it's not the best shot... I was so surprised the box showed up and was having a stressful day trying to finish up a work project that I was almost too excited to take pics.  It really was lovely in person!  I started opening right away... 


I LOVE hand cream.  I use it constantly and have it in every bag of mine.  These two tubes were so adorable and I adore the smell of peppermint!  I actually bought the sugar plum one because it smells divine but ended up giving it as a gift so it was such a nice surprise.  I love nail files and these are my favorite colors-- purple and pink!  The two bath cupcakes are adorable.  I can't wait to take a long bubble bath tonight once I finish my project and unwind.  I'll take some of those candy cane kisses with me for a perfect way to end the day.  I've already been eating them as I type this... so delicious! 


Yay! I get to try my first The Balm product!  And it's a luminizer which I adore!



  I have a lippie addiction and can't wait to try both of these.  I love how the lip gloss has a mirror on the side... such a cool idea.  I opened the eos right away and put it on.  I've never tried the lemon one before and it's awesome!  My santee also sent some great samples of products I've never tried.  I loved receiving some natural products by brands I haven't tried. 


The box was already amazing and I was feeling so fortunate and then I opened these!  Do you know that I almost bought the nordstrom eye palette last week?  I saw it in the store and walked back to it 3 times and told myself that I needed to buy gifts for other people and not myself.  I almost cried when I opened it because it's something I really wanted and I know I'll use it.  I love that it shows step by step directions.  And, I couldn't believe there was a second eyeshadow palette!



  I've never tried this Lorac one and the colors are gorgeous.  You can't even tell from the pic but they're stunning nudes, which is exactly what I need and wanted.  There was also a great Rimmel scandaleyes, which I've been wanting to try, and it's in one of my favorite eyeliner colors-- navy.  I don't know how you knew that because I didn't put it in my wishlist. There are two really stunning NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils in Iced Mocha and Yogurt that I know I'm going to use constantly.  I adore eye pencils like this for mornings when I'm too tired to do full makeup.  And finally (I know... so many goodies!), Ruffian nail polish.  I was so excited to see a new brand of indie nail polish in here.  It's a really pretty shimmery shade-- Fox Hunt. 


And last but certainly not least-- the most amazing smelling coffee ever and Mindy cards!  I could smell it before I opened the box and the wonderful aroma is filling my apartment now.  I cannot wait to make a coffee in the morning.  I absolutely love coffee from small local companies, and Stefanie's note said this one has a cult following where it was roasted in Oakland, CA.  I'm a huge Mindy Kaling fan and I know I'll get lots of pleasure from reading these cards. 


I feel like I'm floating on cloud 9 right now.  Everything is so wonderful and perfect for me!  I don't know the last time I got such a thoughtful gift so thank you, Stefanie, for the time, money and effort spent on me.  You've made my rough day turn into a great one!

Im in love with that wrapping paper! Great gifts  that Lorac palette has beautiful colors.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS gift arrived Friday, but I wasn't around to post pictures until now. All I can say is I am beyond thrilled!

@lioness90 was so generous and picked out the perfect items for me. It really made my weekend, so thank you times a million!
  











Oh so nice, that gift set looks lovely.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my gift today



 so excited and I love everything!!!!!



 my Santa was JWLS750







Spoiler







This was absolutely great because I was almost out of my Suki (best stuff ever) I had started rationing it (now I don't have to).... I just tried the lip gloss which I hadn't tried before, I love it. Thank you so much you did a wonderful job.


 
Those are great items!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MY GIFT IS HERE MY GIFT IS HERE. OMG OMG. So I was all bundled up and on my way to go study for the next 24 hours and boom! Mail man shows up on my block! So of course I run back up stairs and watch more shark tank (because that show is how I ended up getting 7 hours behind on my study schedule)

And then... mailman buzzes. I run downstairs. He says "all the packages for this apartment are addressed to you"


 not pictured: 3 padded envelopes

THEN. I run upstairs and tear open the worlds cutest box




Look what's inside!






@FunAtTheCircus aka best Santa ever gave me a 12 days of Christmas/2 gifts a day set up. She also did give me permission to open them all at once



I am DYING to know what else is in the box! Here's day one:





The cutest tiny 4 way buffer and a milk chocolate orange! This is PERFECT because I just dropped my buffer in the toilet and I pick at my nails during finals. I was also THISCLOSE to buying this orange over the weekend because my boyfriend has never had one! I'm going to wait until he gets home to eat this since I know he'll have a great time power blasting this little guy apart.

OK. I WANT TO OPEN ALL OF THEM
BUT I WONT BECAUSE SANTA TOLD ME NOT TO. I am going to go study and I'll treat myself to maybe peeking at another one (or sniffing around for more candy...) when I come home!

Holy snapple, @FunAtTheCircus you're making this the most exciting finals week/countdown to Christmas EVER!!!

Xoxoxo xoxoxo.
Looks like it was a great mail day for you! Looking forward to seeing all your gifts.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, after seeing all the great gifts so far, I hope my giftee is pleased! I definitely hit up the Sephora Black Friday deals, but I also put thought into everything she's getting. (Including finding something from a brand she liked and then finding one of my go-tos!) 

Gah, just feeling really nervous after seeing the HUGE HAULS everyone is getting. I just moved to the city, so I had to stay closer to the $25 budget than not. I just hope I don't make anyone sad. 




It is the thought that you put into it, not the quantity and I truly  believe that. I've gotten gifts that were few but meaningful and that was better than any large number of gifts or expensive ones for that matter. I'm sure your Santee will love it, don't worry!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is the thought that you put into it, not the quantity and I truly  believe that. I've gotten gifts that were few but meaningful and that was better than any large number of gifts or expensive ones for that matter. I'm sure your Santee will love it, don't worry! 
I agree! Everyone here is so nice and just genuinely happy that someone spent the time to get to know them and then to pick out a gift just for them. I usually go shopping with my fiance and family members and pick out gifts for them to get me, so this is especially exciting because someone else picked out something they thought I would enjoy which is so sweet!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree! Everyone here is so nice and just genuinely happy that someone spent the time to get to know them and then to pick out a gift just for them. I usually go shopping with my fiance and family members and pick out gifts for them to get me, so this is especially exciting because someone else picked out something they thought I would enjoy which is so sweet!
I feel exactly the same way.  Usually I have to tell my family I want this lipstick or that eyeshadow so there's no real excitement to it.  I almost hate making a wishlist for my family whereas making a wishlist for this was so much fun and it was so special to know someone made the effort to find things you'd really like and appreciate.  So far all of the gifts have been awesome.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG!!!!!!!

@amdoerr I LOVE YOU!!!!!!

Your insanely fabulous, incredibly generous, box of pure happy joyousness arrived today!!!!!!

Oh M G big time.

I only unwrapped two of them so far..so I have about 90 more to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you psychic or a fabulous stalker?

I was soooo dying to try the Brazilian Keratin wand! Seriously...That was the only product I wanted in the Allure winter box.

Did I post something about that? Ok, I might have...

BUT there is NO WAY you could have known that I wanted that exact NYX Morocco eyeshadow!!!!

It is the most perfect purple shimmery aubergine and I didn't own it...until now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!

I will post again with a FULL report (and hopefully pics) later tonight after I get back and unwrap everything!!!

What fun!!!! You are amazing!!!!!!

xoxoxoxoxoxo
 I'm a fabulous stalker (I get bored in class a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and I recruited a stalker elf to help me. I'm so glad you got it. This is so much fun


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, after seeing all the great gifts so far, I hope my giftee is pleased! I definitely hit up the Sephora Black Friday deals, but I also put thought into everything she's getting. (Including finding something from a brand she liked and then finding one of my go-tos!) 

Gah, just feeling really nervous after seeing the HUGE HAULS everyone is getting. I just moved to the city, so I had to stay closer to the $25 budget than not. I just hope I don't make anyone sad. 





The thought is way more important than the quantity. I'm sure your Santee will be thrilled with her goodies!


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, after seeing all the great gifts so far, I hope my giftee is pleased! I definitely hit up the Sephora Black Friday deals, but I also put thought into everything she's getting. (Including finding something from a brand she liked and then finding one of my go-tos!) 

Gah, just feeling really nervous after seeing the HUGE HAULS everyone is getting. I just moved to the city, so I had to stay closer to the $25 budget than not. I just hope I don't make anyone sad. 




Don't fret, I can't imagine anyone disliking something that you put so much time and effort into! They will love it, don't be nervous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loved the polka dot baggie and the emergency kit is a great idea. Everything is really nice, enjoy! Oh and your dog so cute.
She did such a great job! I'm still blown away by how much I love everything! And thank you!!! His name is Archer, and he is my child  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Your kitty is sooo cute! He looks like he's all snuggled up with his best bear friend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 11, 2013)

Excuse my messy messy bed. I was so tried after work I just opened the box while laying in bed .... lol





Thank you @utgal2004. You're a sweetheart and the best BEST BEST SS ever! It's so sweet you know everything about my favorite things.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @usofjessamerica you are so awesome!  I feel like you read my mind.  This has completely blown me away.  My mind will not even process words to thank you.  (I'm also super sick today so this has been a very welcome dose of happiness)  Here are pics of the awesomeness!



As soon as the box came my dog was all over it.  Apparently he is a secret beauty product addict.  He does really enjoy trying to lick my makeup off.



Sorry about the poor quality on this one.  There were so many packages!!!  There was also a super cute black makeup bag that was completely stuffed with goodies!  







  I couldn't resist opening everything.  I have no will power, lol.  The first thing I opened was a little book made completely by usofjessamerica that not only gave a guide to all the gifts and extras but also talked about her favorite products and brands.  I put a picture below.  I cannot really explain how awesome this book is.  She decorated it with drawings and pictures of the products.  Cutest thing EVER!  (Once again you can see that the dog is pretty sure these are for him. lol.)



  I am so overwhelmed with gratitude.  You spoiled me rotten!  Every item was picked with care.



  Here is the book!  I am keeping this with my stash.  Next time I am looking for a new (insert product here) I can consult my book for a personal recommendation.  Thank you!

In the big picture there is:

Black makeup bag (definitely going in my backpack)

Chocolate!!!!  Less than what I started with but opening is hungry work.

Green Bay Packers cheese head antennae and pencil (totally cracked up when I saw these.  Go Packers!!!)

Lush soaps in Porridge, Snowcake, and Honey I washed the Kids  (These smell soooooo good, I will save them for after my final tomorrow night)

Caldrea hand soap samples (Mandarin and Ginger!)

Arangara body lotion

Sephora Caramel toffee body wash

Nivea Creme (This may save my hands, I wash so many dishes and the heat is off in our building so they were in danger of cracking all over)

Evologie samples (cream and serum)

They"re real mascara (I am always running out of mascara)

Tarte Amazonian clay finishing powder (I missed out on this in a sub box once and wanted to try it so bad, Thanks!!!)

Kiehl's Ultra facial cream (I have some serious face dryness and I love Kiehl's products)

FAB Ultra Repair Cream (Almost bought this after hearing about it and now I can try it first)

Smashbox Primer (So happy to try one of your favs)

Jouer Lip Gloss (Absolutely LOVE Jouer glosses)

Samples of four UD lippies (Can't wait to try these out)

UD eyeshadow primer potion (Wanted to try this forever)

THREE Living Proof products: Prime style extender, Nourishing styling cream, and no frizz conditioner (I have wanted to try living proof since I missed out on it in the Jan 2013 Glossybox, You are my hero!!!)

YSL Glossy Stain samples (More fun lippies to try!)

Birchbox bobby pins (these hold really well in my fine hair!)

Instant coffee packs and free drink cards for Starbucks!!!!!!  (I spend so many late nights at school these will help me survive)

And........drumroll please..............A set of Smashbox Wondervision full size lip glosses!  I am addicted to gloss and this has all the colors I need for the holidays.  I can't wait to go crazy with these.

Sorry this is super long but I am still freaking out!  Thank you @usofjessamerica you are the best Santa EVER!!!!!




The  book idea is fantastic! Love how your dog is enjoying the box with you. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @usofjessamerica you are so awesome!  I feel like you read my mind.  This has completely blown me away.  My mind will not even process words to thank you.  (I'm also super sick today so this has been a very welcome dose of happiness)  Here are pics of the awesomeness!



As soon as the box came my dog was all over it.  Apparently he is a secret beauty product addict.  He does really enjoy trying to lick my makeup off. 



Sorry about the poor quality on this one.  There were so many packages!!!  There was also a super cute black makeup bag that was completely stuffed with goodies!  







  I couldn't resist opening everything.  I have no will power, lol.  The first thing I opened was a little book made completely by usofjessamerica that not only gave a guide to all the gifts and extras but also talked about her favorite products and brands.  I put a picture below.  I cannot really explain how awesome this book is.  She decorated it with drawings and pictures of the products.  Cutest thing EVER!  (Once again you can see that the dog is pretty sure these are for him. lol.)



  I am so overwhelmed with gratitude.  You spoiled me rotten!  Every item was picked with care.  



  Here is the book!  I am keeping this with my stash.  Next time I am looking for a new (insert product here) I can consult my book for a personal recommendation.  Thank you!  

In the big picture there is:

Black makeup bag (definitely going in my backpack)

Chocolate!!!!  Less than what I started with but opening is hungry work.  

Green Bay Packers cheese head antennae and pencil (totally cracked up when I saw these.  Go Packers!!!) 

Lush soaps in Porridge, Snowcake, and Honey I washed the Kids  (These smell soooooo good, I will save them for after my final tomorrow night)

Caldrea hand soap samples (Mandarin and Ginger!)

Arangara body lotion

Sephora Caramel toffee body wash

Nivea Creme (This may save my hands, I wash so many dishes and the heat is off in our building so they were in danger of cracking all over)

Evologie samples (cream and serum)

They"re real mascara (I am always running out of mascara)

Tarte Amazonian clay finishing powder (I missed out on this in a sub box once and wanted to try it so bad, Thanks!!!)

Kiehl's Ultra facial cream (I have some serious face dryness and I love Kiehl's products)

FAB Ultra Repair Cream (Almost bought this after hearing about it and now I can try it first)

Smashbox Primer (So happy to try one of your favs)

Jouer Lip Gloss (Absolutely LOVE Jouer glosses)

Samples of four UD lippies (Can't wait to try these out)

UD eyeshadow primer potion (Wanted to try this forever)

THREE Living Proof products: Prime style extender, Nourishing styling cream, and no frizz conditioner (I have wanted to try living proof since I missed out on it in the Jan 2013 Glossybox, You are my hero!!!)

YSL Glossy Stain samples (More fun lippies to try!)

Birchbox bobby pins (these hold really well in my fine hair!)

Instant coffee packs and free drink cards for Starbucks!!!!!!  (I spend so many late nights at school these will help me survive)

And........drumroll please..............A set of Smashbox Wondervision full size lip glosses!  I am addicted to gloss and this has all the colors I need for the holidays.  I can't wait to go crazy with these.  

Sorry this is super long but I am still freaking out!  Thank you @usofjessamerica you are the best Santa EVER!!!!!




That book was such an incredible idea!!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 11, 2013)

Seeing all these amazing gifts really warms my heart. I have been working some rediculous hours lately at the hospital. Some of my patients and their families really break my heart.Coming here to see such an outpouring of love to women we have never met face to face renews my spirit. Thank you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got home a short while ago from THE LONGEST DAY (I worked at my full-time teaching job, then I had to run a competitive cheer competition, which put me home at about 8:30pm) and MY GIFT WAS HERE!!!!!!!!! I couldn't even believe it was my turn!!!

@bonita22 was my glorious Secret Santa and she did AN AMAZING JOB!!!! You are so so wonderful missy! I can tell you put so much thought into my gifts and they are absolutely perfect!! I feel so blessed to have someone who just knows me from the internet spend so much time to look at my profile and read my posts AND THEN go to the store, pick out gifts for me, and spend real MONEY on me! I am getting all choked up just thinking about *my* Santa running around her city picking out gifts for me! It just makes me feel so BLESSED y'all! (I know you guys are all feeling the love as well!)

Onto her beautiful picks!

Here were my gifts wrapped nice and pretty!! 



She took me the time to write the SWEETEST card! I love that she used my SS list as just a guideline, because that is what I meant for it to be! I just wanted her to know what I liked, I LOVE that she took the time to find things for me that were similar to my likes! It just makes me feel so happy!



(Hugs for you, @bonita22!)





The bigger wrapped box had ALL THESE GOODIES in it! I unwrapped the two gifts that weren't in the box - they were a Soho concealer brush (I love brushes and don't have a ton, and I am working on building my collection so this is perfect!) and a Fragrance Mist from Victoria Secret....and I CANNOT EVEN tell you all how amazing this smells! I absolutely LOVE it and I have a feeling I will be wearing this every day! I love that she sent this to me because it's one of her favorites!





OH MY GOSH - so many goodies!!! I love eyeshadow so much and she got me FOUR palettes!!! FOUR! I got Urban Decay, NYX, and LORAC...all brands I love so much - and a new brand! The Profusion palette has six amazing colors in it that go so well together! Uhg - dead already! BUT THERE'S SO MUCH MORE! Read on for some closer pictures!

*sidenote - as my jealous husband was watching me unwrap all of these amazing goodies, he says to me "You better be sending her some nice thank you gifts!" LOL! Hubby is a smart man!*





Sorry about the shadows - but here are my FOUR shadow palettes! AHHHH!





I cannot even with this one - I saw the NARS polish and I SCREAMED! I don't own a single NARS polish - this is my very first one! THANK YOU CLAUDIA!!! She also included two gorgeous Ulta polishes! I love all the shiny things! AND!!! A Jordana Balm Stain!! I love me some LeighAnnSays, and she raves about these! It's my first one and I am SO EXCITED to try it! I also just received the Kat Von D liner in a trade not too long ago, and I am obsessed with it! I squealed with delight when I saw she included one for me!! There are also a Stila and BadGal Lash mini mascaras! I love mascara! I feel like @bonita22 is in my mind at this point because she just hit a home run with everything! Did you know that I was trying to trade for the Bella Terra in Emotion, but never locked down a trade for it?? YOU MUST HAVE! Because I wanted it, but I didn't want to trade the navy blue one away for it because I wanted them both. HOW ARE YOU SO MAGICAL!? Pictured is also a stila CC cream sample and a sparkly NYC shimmer shadow stick!! And CHOCOLATE!





She also included these pretty hair ties for me! Here is a closer look at the TO DIE FOR VS fragrance mist and the SOHO brush!

Not pictured - she got some samples of my very favorite perfume Light Blue!! Three of them!! &lt;3
I absolutely love that I could be a part of this AMAZING experience! You MuT ladies are beyond incredible! It is so so amazing that we have a place we can come to and share things, and care about each other enough that we would take time to put together such incredibly thoughtful gifts for each other!! @bonita22 You are so lovely and I am now stalking you to find out as much as I can about my very thoughtful SS! Because you are amazing!! &lt;3

PS - I'm sorry you had to wait all day for me to get my gift!

All the gifts being posted are definitely great.  Its so nice to see everyone being spoiled by their SS. The profusion shadows look really pretty.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm loving all the reveals!!


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm loving all the reveals!!
Agreed! I'm going to be sad (but happy that everyone received their present) when everyone gets their gifts and there aren't any more reveals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 11, 2013)

> Agreed! I'm going to be sad (but happy that everyone received their present)Â when everyone gets their gifts and there aren't any more reveals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know! This is the highlight of my day!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Agreed! I'm going to be sad (but happy that everyone received their present) when everyone gets their gifts and there aren't any more reveals





I know! This is the highlight of my day! 
I've made a list of revealed Santas, and we are almost 1/3 of the way through reveals.  We still have plenty to go.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've made a list of revealed Santas, and we are almost 1/3 of the way through reveals.  We still have plenty to go.
oooh good thinking of making a list of the reveals!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Work has foiled my plans again! My package will now go out Wednesday. This ruins my 12 days of gifts plan. Poo! Oh well, she can open them however she wants to! Wednesday it will be shipping via 2 day. My hubby texted me at work yesterday telling me he thought my SS gift had come. I was so excited only to come home to find it was just a prize I had won. Yup. I was sad for a PRIZE! I obviously am loving this whole SS thing. I just want my SS to get her gift so I can see how happy she will hopefully be!!
Haha, I'd be sad too if it was prize vs. secret Santa! I am sure your girl can still do the 12 days if she wants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Don't feel bad! I'm sure your lady will love whatever you send. My husband is still unemployed, so I can understand the angst when you see others sending massive numbers of gifts. As long as you sent within the stated budget you've done what you agreed to do in this group. I can't imagine any gifttee feeling bad about getting gifts.
Yes, I was slightly over budget on mine but having seen everyone else's (and having gotten OMG AMAZEBALLS gifts from both my regular and nails santas) I feel a bit bad too.  I am trying to get over that though and hope my girls will love what I got them! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like your cats are really enjoying themselves, enjoy your gift!
Hahaha YES, boxes and toys and NEW THINGS they can lay on even if totally inappropriately delight them.

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know! This is the highlight of my day!
Me too!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 11, 2013)

Phew! I just blew through all of the wonderful presents I've missed over the week. I haven't been able to properly share my excitement for my gift because not long after (next day) I became terribly ill. I'm proud to say I survived my first battle of pneumonia! So now that I'm half-way back to normal I'd just like to thank my SS again. Kristine your gifts were one of the few things that made me smile in my pathetic-sick state. The chocolate is all gone, Mason has already worn out two of his toys, the scarf and hat have been worn everyday, the beautiful lizard broach will be worn at our Ulta Christmas party this weekend, the Bertie Bott's beans went over well with my younger brother (or well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), basically I'm very grateful! Now if I can just get the strength to get out of bed.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   ​ 

​  ​ 

​ 

​ 
After Ginger got a hold of the toy the rest of the gifts were put aside so I could play with her. LOL Then I put the toy in the kennel with two of my other cats (Psycho aka Psy and Demeter) and we spent another 20 minutes playing with the toy until the batteries died. LOL I've got pics of that on my cellphone which I have to frame to post. I'll have pics of the rest of my Secret Santa's gift shortly.

I have to say the BEST gift was the cat gift because anyone who knows me knows that I love my cats (which is why I have 10, yes ten). Ginger, Dee and Psy love that toy. I have to see how Zeus reacts to it. Ginger and Dee's reaction was like, "oh! MUST KILL!" Psy's reaction was, "WHAT WAS THAT?!" Jumped up each time it came near him and freaked him out, it took five minutes before he decided it's okay to chase it.  LOL

Off to unwrap the rest!
Great pic of Ginger with her toy! @zadidoll  wow 10 cats? you're my hero!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 11, 2013)

I finally have a picture to put to my ravings about the wonders of my SS Secretlyhoarding!  I love everything so much and am completely obsessed with the wallet/wristlet--it replaced my wallet immediately!  Again, thank you so much for all of your efforts!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2013)

> I've made a list of revealed Santas, and we are almost 1/3 of the way through reveals.Â  We still have plenty to go.


 OoooooooOoooOoo, send me the list please?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That book was such an incredible idea!!

HAHA - Jess, you weren't kidding when you said you were procrastinating on a paper!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Phew! I just blew through all of the wonderful presents I've missed over the week. I haven't been able to properly share my excitement for my gift because not long after (next day) I became terribly ill. I'm proud to say I survived my first battle of pneumonia! So now that I'm half-way back to normal I'd just like to hank my SS again. Kristine your gifts were one of the few things that made me smile in my pathetic-sick state. The chocolate is all gone, Mason has already worn out two of his toys, the scarf and hat have been worn everyday, the beautiful lizard broach will be worn at our Ulta Christmas party this weekend, the Bertie Bott's beans went over well with my younger brother (or well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), basically I'm very grateful! Now of I can just get the strength to get out of bed.


Whew- Pneumonia is the DEVIL. Glad you're feeling better!! It took me months to get back to my "old self" after having pneumonia!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandiebbylove (Dec 11, 2013)

> I finally have a picture to put to my ravings about the wonders of my SS Secretlyhoarding!Â  I love everything so much and am completely obsessed with the wallet/wristlet--it replaced my wallet immediately!Â  Again, thank you so much for all of your efforts!Â


 Your SS is awesome ! Carefully thought out how beautiful cool handmade soap. :clap


----------



## mandiebbylove (Dec 11, 2013)

> Phew! I just blew through all of the wonderful presents I've missed over the week. I haven't been able to properly share my excitement for my gift because not long after (next day) I became terribly ill. I'm proud to say I survived my first battle of pneumonia! So now that I'm half-way back to normal I'd just like to hank my SS again. Kristine your gifts were one of the few things that made me smile in my pathetic-sick state. The chocolate is all gone, Mason has already worn out two of his toys, the scarf and hat have been worn everyday, the beautiful lizard broach will be worn at our Ulta Christmas party this weekend, the Bertie Bott's beans went over well with my younger brother (or well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), basically I'm very grateful! Now of I can just get the strength to get out of bed.


 I hope you feel better and get plenty of rest !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 11, 2013)

u[SIZE=small]tgal2004[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]FunAtTheCircus[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Dayo Steph[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]allistra44[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]amdoerr[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]FrostKitty[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]pooteeweet213[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Bflopolska[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]animezing[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]tweakabell[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]BagLady[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Sheeeeeelby[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Donna529[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Elizabeth Mac[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Bonita22[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Deareux[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Chelsealynn[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]SecretlyHoarding[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]dotybird[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Tanya0949[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]JWLS750[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]usofjessamerica[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]lemony007[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]sparklegirl[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]lioness90[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Last Contrast[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Kristine Walker[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]DoubleShot[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]angienharry[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]StephanieH30[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]trekkersangel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]magicalmom[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]chelsealady[/SIZE]
These are the names I was able to pinpoint  in the posts.  I only started this to narrow down the list of possible Santas for myself, but probably won't figure it out. I'll just follow the reveals and enjoy the fun until I get my gift.  I can be patient.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 11, 2013)

> Spoiler: Revealed Santa's as of 12/11 12:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Revealed Santa's as of 12/11 12:30 PM



These are the names I was able to pinpointÂ  in the posts.Â  I only started this to narrow down the list of possible Santas for myself, but probably won't figure it out. I'll just follow the reveals and enjoy the fun until I get my gift.Â  I can be patient. This is awesome!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 11, 2013)

> Spoiler: Revealed Santa's as of 12/11 12:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Revealed Santa's as of 12/11 12:30 PM



These are the names I was able to pinpointÂ  in the posts.Â  I only started this to narrow down the list of possible Santas for myself, but probably won't figure it out. I'll just follow the reveals and enjoy the fun until I get my gift.Â  I can be patient. You can add me to the list. I was the crazy person that sent their presents BEFORE thanksgiving. ;-). See, one more down for you.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
utgal2004 FunAtTheCircus

  Dayo Steph

  allistra44

  amdoerr

  FrostKitty

  pooteeweet213

  Bflopolska

  animezing

  tweakabell

  BagLady

  Sheeeeeelby

  Donna529

  Elizabeth Mac

  Bonita22

  Deareux

  Chelsealynn

  SecretlyHoarding

  dotybird

  Tanya0949

  JWLS750

  usofjessamerica

  lemony007

  sparklegirl

  lioness90

  Last Contrast

  Kristine Walker

  DoubleShot

  angienharry

  StephanieH30

  magicalmom

  chelsealady
These are the names I was able to pinpoint  in the posts.  I only started this to narrow down the list of possible Santas for myself, but probably won't figure it out. I'll just follow the reveals and enjoy the fun until I get my gift.  I can be patient. 
You can add me to the list. I was the crazy person that sent their presents BEFORE thanksgiving. ;-). See, one more down for you. I had you on the list originally, but the post I got it from was your nails santee, so I thought you hadn't sent out the regular one yet.  Thank you.  Added you back.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 11, 2013)

Spoiler



My SS was McKondik and she spoiled me! I will put this in a spoiler so that it doesn't flood the entire page with pics.





Such a nice card! I DO feel spoiled!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I may have squeeled a little when I opened the box...





I opened the little stocking first. How cute!! A handful of samples to try (all new to me!), a little kabuki brush, and a mini Tarte blush!! 





Next I opened the one for my little boy! He is asleep... and I almost waited and let HIM open it... but then he would want to open the gifts under the tree. Haha! He will be excited to read the "Mo!" book when he wakes up. Thanks for thinking of him!





New lippies to try! I'm very shy when it comes to lip color, so these are nice safe shades for me. I love NARS, but have never tried a gloss from them. Same with NYX... I'm only just getting to try these as they have been new to my area. I already LOVE the Tarte oil so I'm thrilled to have a purse sized one for this darn Chicago winter weather! And last but not least... an ecotools brush! I may be the last person in the world of beauty to try this brand, but I hear great things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Next I opened a beautiful Illuminating powder from a brand I have never heard of. Looks like a UK brand. How fun!!! I can't wait to play around with this!





I love the little Weekly To-Do planner in my favorite color! As a busy mom... this will come in handy. Plus samples of some Lancome lippies. Yay! More to try!!





And she saved the biggie for last... the Lorac Rockin Red Hot Eye and Lip Palette Set. WOW! I have watched reviews of this online and always thought how pretty it was. I feel SO spoiled and lucky to have gotten such a sweet and thoughtful SS! 





And here are all of my goodies unwrapped and ready to play! 





Thank you SO MUCH Meghan! ((((hugs))))


My SS was McKondik and she spoiled me! I will put this in a spoiler so that it doesn't flood the entire page with pics.


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 11, 2013)

My Secret Santa gift arrived today.  I'm super happy!  My favorites are the great new color of lipgloss (I'm wearing it to a concert this evening) &amp; the wonderful Tocca lotion.  Thank you so much @tulosai!  I'm going to enjoy the chocolates &amp; tea when I get home tonight.  I'm also wearing the perfume sample tonight.  I needed tealight candles for my Christmas decorations (I forgot to add them to my shopping list today).  The face serum will be tried out tonight too.  I especially loved all the thought you put into picking out my gifts &amp; the absolutely adorable hand made Christmas card &amp; special handwritten message inside.  Have a wonderful Christmas &amp; thanks again!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay - so let me set the stage and just say - I was having a major "emo" moment when I got home today. I lost my uncle in a very horrific car accident shortly before Halloween. As I was driving home from work, I passed a funeral home and the parking lot was overflowing with cars. I was immediately overwhelmed with sadness. For those people, for myself, for every single person who is going through a holiday season without someone they love.

It's incredible to me how these SS gifts seem to have just the most impeccable timing.

My porch, lately, has looked like the UPS/Fedex/USPS headquarters... Saw a bunch of boxes and thought nothing of it. Then I saw one from Canada... wait. what???? I know I didn't order something being shipped from Canada. And then it hit me... and my face lit up like a kid on christmas morning!

I put it all behind a spoiler because I got picture happy. I mean, who can blame me, right???



Spoiler



Okay, so when I opened my box, all I could do was smile. I appreciate so much the thought that went into this gift. A gift... for me... from a complete stranger! 

I loved the detail about who you are and where you're from! Oh, and thank you for not putting salmon in my SS box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Salmon capital of the world, y'all!





This. I died laughing.









These are all of the extras!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay, so I swear I saw these owls somewhere -- maybe it was on here, heck, @wrkreads, maybe you even posted a picture of them.. I can't remember. All I remember thinking is 1) omg. I love owls. and 2) I really wish I had those... mind reader.

I am so completely excited to try all of these things!





These are my main gifts. I love that the card tells me about why these were given to me! I love every single thing! I'm so pumped about the Quo Back to Basics Palette! I can't wait to try it! What I love the most -- is that it's unique to Shoppers Drugmart in Canada!! I also love the local made lotion. It smells incredible!! The owner of this etsy shop should thank you for boosting sales!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Y'all, this picture does not even do this bracelet justice. @wrkreads made this. I am completely in love! I'm really grateful for the fact that she spent time making this just for me! The colors are so me, too! Like, love it so much I'm wearing it right now...





This is what's inside the jar in the picture. This might make me sound like Creepy McWeirdopants, but I'm so putting this on my desk! This is freaking awesome. I'm so completely touched that you went out to pick some shells and sea glass just to send to little ol' me. I don't know that life will ever bring me to your part of the world, so I'm happy to have a small piece of it compliments of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The sea glass... it's incredible.





Okay, ooh-ing and ahh-ing over all of my pretties made me hungry. It's tough work... and like @wrkreads says... I shouldn't be denied my addiction.






 

You're seriously the best, @wrkreads!


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Aaaaaaw, cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok so I tried quoting byt it keeps putting a damn ad over it so tnorth's gifts are so pretty I'm in love with the sea glass jar, such an awesome idea! The owls are adorable too.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 11, 2013)

My 4th present from DoubShot!!! I am soooooooo into these. They are sooooo soft, warm with shea butter!! It was a very very very cold day in NYC, I wore my classy black flats to work with the prosecutors and forze my ankles off on the way home in the 40 min subway ride, then the 20 min drive from subway to home. Then It's not that warm in my room. I've got my thick $12 Costco fleece pants on, but my ankles ached from the cold... then I put these on and all is starting to get better, sigh.... BTW it's 24 outside. I can't tell a lie, I already peaked when I first got the box and I LOVED these... but I wanted to share my excitement when a big freeze settles. I am stoked! My body is in it's own little bubble of tropical island! Thank you thank you, am spoiled rotten ...  



...


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 11, 2013)

I got mine! I got mine! I was going to wait and open the gifts slowly, but they just kept falling out of the box and into my hands. 

I've officially decided to change my "wants" list to everything that @OpheliaDiFranco wants. She selected quite a few things that she loves and I absolutely love them!
 



Spoiler











Tarte Maracuja Cheek Tint in Light Nectar and Tarte "The Bright Time" with Maracuja Oil and Eye Treatment: Really excited for these. Pretty unfamiliar with Tarte but I keep eyeing the friends and family sales. And have always always wanted to try this maracuja oil I hear about. 

Covergirl Lip Pencil in Splendid and Lipstick in Hypnotic: Covergirl was my first makeup and what my mom always wore so I will always love them.

NYX Butter Glosses in Maple Blondie and Eclair and Lipstick in Flower: I said I wanted a butter gloss! Well apparently I said lipstick but I was really just repeating what I read in a thread on MUT and I am sure it must have been gloss. Love love.

Urban Decay Eyeliner in 1999: I needed a purple liner! Well mostly I bought a very similar one for my secret santa gift and have totally debated switching it out so that I can keep it.

Macadamia Healing Oil Treatment: Wow have I read good things on this on MUT. Really excited.

Collagen Essential Mask Pack: I love masks!!!!!

Some random face and perfume samples: What fun!




So in conclusion, I call OpheliadiFranco for next year as well. I had no idea I wanted some of this stuff but I can't put it down. I've already put all four lip colors on (one on each quarter of my lip because I couldn't decide).  She selected the perfect colors! Thank you thank you!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine! I got mine! I was going to wait and open the gifts slowly, but they just kept falling out of the box and into my hands.

I've officially decided to change my "wants" list to everything that @OpheliaDiFranco wants. She selected quite a few things that she loves and I absolutely love them!
 



Spoiler











Tarte Maracuja Cheek Tint in Light Nectar and Tarte "The Bright Time" with Maracuja Oil and Eye Treatment: Really excited for these. Pretty unfamiliar with Tarte but I keep eyeing the friends and family sales. And have always always wanted to try this maracuja oil I hear about.

Covergirl Lip Pencil in Splendid and Lipstick in Hypnotic: Covergirl was my first makeup and what my mom always wore so I will always love them.

NYX Butter Glosses in Maple Blondie and Eclair and Lipstick in Flower: I said I wanted a butter gloss! Well apparently I said lipstick but I was really just repeating what I read in a thread on MUT and I am sure it must have been gloss. Love love.

Urban Decay Eyeliner in 1999: I needed a purple liner! Well mostly I bought a very similar one for my secret santa gift and have totally debated switching it out so that I can keep it.

Macadamia Healing Oil Treatment: Wow have I read good things on this on MUT. Really excited.

Collagen Essential Mask Pack: I love masks!!!!!

Some random face and perfume samples: What fun!




So in conclusion, I call OpheliadiFranco for next year as well. I had no idea I wanted some of this stuff but I can't put it down. I've already put all four lip colors on (one on each quarter of my lip because I couldn't decide).  She selected the perfect colors! Thank you thank you!
Aw I can't stop smiling!!  I am soooo happy you liked everything!  I drove myself nuts trying to pick stuff out and I have been stalking your tracking for a week waiting for you to get your goodies!!!!!  Hope ya didn't miss the candy that I thre in the bog box!  Enjoy everything!  You made my day!!!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay - so let me set the stage and just say - I was having a major "emo" moment when I got home today. I lost my uncle in a very horrific car accident shortly before Halloween. As I was driving home from work, I passed a funeral home and the parking lot was overflowing with cars. I was immediately overwhelmed with sadness. For those people, for myself, for every single person who is going through a holiday season without someone they love.

It's incredible to me how these SS gifts seem to have just the most impeccable timing.

My porch, lately, has looked like the UPS/Fedex/USPS headquarters... Saw a bunch of boxes and thought nothing of it. Then I saw one from Canada... wait. what???? I know I didn't order something being shipped from Canada. And then it hit me... and my face lit up like a kid on christmas morning!

I put it all behind a spoiler because I got picture happy. I mean, who can blame me, right???



Spoiler



Okay, so when I opened my box, all I could do was smile. I appreciate so much the thought that went into this gift. A gift... for me... from a complete stranger! 

I loved the detail about who you are and where you're from! Oh, and thank you for not putting salmon in my SS box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Salmon capital of the world, y'all!





This. I died laughing.









These are all of the extras!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay, so I swear I saw these owls somewhere -- maybe it was on here, heck, @wrkreads, maybe you even posted a picture of them.. I can't remember. All I remember thinking is 1) omg. I love owls. and 2) I really wish I had those... mind reader.

I am so completely excited to try all of these things!





These are my main gifts. I love that the card tells me about why these were given to me! I love every single thing! I'm so pumped about the Quo Back to Basics Palette! I can't wait to try it! What I love the most -- is that it's unique to Shoppers Drugmart in Canada!! I also love the local made lotion. It smells incredible!! The owner of this etsy shop should thank you for boosting sales!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Y'all, this picture does not even do this bracelet justice. @wrkreads made this. I am completely in love! I'm really grateful for the fact that she spent time making this just for me! The colors are so me, too! Like, love it so much I'm wearing it right now...





This is what's inside the jar in the picture. This might make me sound like Creepy McWeirdopants, but I'm so putting this on my desk! This is freaking awesome. I'm so completely touched that you went out to pick some shells and sea glass just to send to little ol' me. I don't know that life will ever bring me to your part of the world, so I'm happy to have a small piece of it compliments of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The sea glass... it's incredible.





Okay, ooh-ing and ahh-ing over all of my pretties made me hungry. It's tough work... and like @wrkreads says... I shouldn't be denied my addiction.






 

You're seriously the best, @wrkreads!

I'm so glad you enjoyed everything. I had so much fun shopping, and when I found the Quo palette, I was so excited to send it to you. You'll have to tell me what it's like because I keep eyeing it for myself, lol.

You may have seen the owls in the Nail SS gift I sent. Other than that, I don't think they were anywhere else. But they are adorable.

And no Creepy McWeirdopants about the jar of shells and glass. I have one on my desk to remind myself why we moved to BC in the first place. It helps cheer me on grey dismal days.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 11, 2013)

> I'm so glad you enjoyed everything. I had so much fun shopping, and when I found the Quo palette, I was so excited to send it to you. You'll have to tell me what it's like because I keep eyeing it for myself, lol. You may have seen the owls in the Nail SS gift I sent. Other than that, I don't think they were anywhere else. But they are adorable. And no Creepy McWeirdopants about the jar of shells and glass. I have one on my desk to remind myself why we moved to BC in the first place. It helps cheer me on grey dismal days.


 Such thoughtful and special gifts!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 11, 2013)

> I got mine! I got mine! IÂ was going to wait and open the gifts slowly, but they just kept falling out of the box and into my hands.Â  I've officially decided to change my "wants" list to everything that @OpheliaDiFranco Â wants. She selected quite a few things that she loves and I absolutely love them! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So in conclusion, I call OpheliadiFranco for next year as well. I had noÂ idea I wanted some of this stuff but I can't put it down. I've already put all four lip colors on (one on each quarter of my lip because I couldn't decide). Â She selected the perfect colors! Thank you thank you! I love that people are finding new favorites because their SS shared theirs, we should get paid for spreading the word  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My 4th present from DoubShot!!!  I am soooooooo into these.  They are sooooo soft, warm with shea butter!!

It was a very very very cold day in NYC, I wore my classy black flats to work with the prosecutors and forze my ankles off on the way home in the 40 min subway ride, then the 20 min drive from subway to home.  Then It's not that warm in my room.

I've got my thick $12 Costco fleece pants on, but my ankles ached from the cold... then I put these on and all is starting to get better, sigh....  BTW it's 24 outside.

I can't tell a lie, I already peaked when I first got the box and I LOVED these...  but I wanted to share my excitement when a big freeze settles. I am stalked!  My body is in it's own little bubble of tropical island!

Thank you thank you, am spoiled rotten 



...




I have those same socks in pink! THEY. ARE. THE. SOFTEST. socks you will ever wear. its like slipping your feet into a silky smooth cloud


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally caught up on this thread, lol. Wow!!!! Soooooo many wonderful gifts. People thought I was nuts for doing this. But THIS has been sheer pleasure for me. I wrapped both my santees gifts and they will be shipped tomorrow. I hope they like it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to my tracking info, my Santee should get her gift delivered today. I can't wait!




Did it arrive??


It did! And I absolutely LOVE, LOVE everything especially the kitty toy. Ginger and I have been having a blast with that.



Spoiler












































































 I love how @Deareux made a book and everything had an explanation and the reveal at the end. I must admit I did read the whole thing in George Takei's voice.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well... I HOPE my lady gets her gift today. The tracking is being kind of wonky and I'm paranoid it may end up in Guam or something! 






I did I did!! Thank you sooo much! I got home so late today (10:30) and it was waiting on my front porch.  I practically sprinted up the stairs squeeing it's here, it's here!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My boyfriend had fallen asleep on the couch and was shocked awake by my gleeful chortling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The box was super adorable, it had sticker snowflakes and stars all over it, and then this letter that was soo sweet inside.

Everything was marked 1-12, with instructions to either open them 1 a day, or if I was impatient, I could open them all at once if I did it in order. So of course I picked option 2 because yeah I have no willpower.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The pretty pink paper was just calling to me...rip me... rip meeeee!   Each gift was beautifully hand written with a note as to why it was chosen.  









Beautifully wrapped packages!





Stormy helping me check it out









An entire box full of peppermint bath goodies - I love peppermint so this is perfect! I can't wait to try them. Allison even included bath confetti which will be so much fun to use.





I'm just completely blown away by the time and attention you gave to my wishlist and posts.  This is a base coat and one of my wishlist polishes from Sephora. Now I can wear some of my Julep polishes that always stain my nails, and the polish color is soooo pretty!





Stila glazes from my wishlist too - gorgeous shades of pink and purple.





More wish list items - cc creams to sample and moisturizer to protect in chilly Chicago weather!





I love this!! I've never tried this brand and I'm super excited to have a new bright liner/pencil to try out!





Rimmel and Moxie lippies in gorgeous colors of medium plum! I'm going to wear these to work this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





A stuffing free mousie for my boys! Since Stormy was "helping" me unpack, he laid first claim to it.  It's perfect, because they just ripped up one of their old mice and spilled catnip and stuffing all over the place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





OM NOM NOM Chocolate!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





OMG I love these - I'd only sampled them before, and I'd never seen the big boxes! This will be so great for me to take to the gym or to work or traveling.





More squeeing here.  Stila brushes! I'm a total brush fanatic, and I've never tried Stila brushes before! These are a beautiful set and eeeeeh I'm soooo spoiled!!!!!!  





I laughed out loud for probably 5 minutes. The BF had to come out to see what I was chortling about. This made me so happy, thank you!! It is indeed the cutest bat I've seen. I can't believe you found one!!! This ladies, is a dedicated secret santa!!!!! Stormy had to give him a kiss.   I have an obscenely ridiculous love of stuffed bats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cute, wings, Fangs.. how can you not love him!!!





And this was the biggest and most amazing surprise of all! A full Sugarpill palette! I've lusted after this one for months, when I mentioned I'd never tried Sugarpill I never imagined I'd end up with this! &lt;3  I'm so incredibly touched and lucky. You did such an amazing job and everything is absolutely perfect.  I really hope you can make it to a Chicago meetup when we get one going and I can thank you (and give you a big hug) in person!





The remains of the pretty packages





The final loot picture - just, wow, thank you!!





Stormageddon obviously has picked a favorite new place to hang out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know how I'm going to get to sleep tonight, I'm giddy and I just want to play with all the new toys!!!  I don't know if I can possibly convey how touched I am and so lucky... especially after the weekend this just totally made my day

 Such nice gifts &amp; Stormageddon is so  adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok finally got around to ripping open all the gifts that @FunAtTheCircus sent me. I am floored! You are too kind and words cannot express how grateful I am! Now I actually have the incentive to take a shower and put on some make up during finals week! (Let's be serious). I LOVE all the notes you wrote me. I would be so happy to meet you when we have a Chicagoland MUT meet up!!




Great gifts, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Secret Santa gifts wrapped and ready to go! I can't wait for my SS to tear through it!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did I did!! Thank you sooo much! I got home so late today (10:30) and it was waiting on my front porch.  I practically sprinted up the stairs squeeing it's here, it's here!!!!



 

My boyfriend had fallen asleep on the couch and was shocked awake by my gleeful chortling.





The box was super adorable, it had sticker snowflakes and stars all over it, and then this letter that was soo sweet inside. 

Everything was marked 1-12, with instructions to either open them 1 a day, or if I was impatient, I could open them all at once if I did it in order. So of course I picked option 2 because yeah I have no willpower.



The pretty pink paper was just calling to me...rip me... rip meeeee!   Each gift was beautifully hand written with a note as to why it was chosen.   











Beautifully wrapped packages!





Stormy helping me check it out










An entire box full of peppermint bath goodies - I love peppermint so this is perfect! I can't wait to try them. Allison even included bath confetti which will be so much fun to use. 





I'm just completely blown away by the time and attention you gave to my wishlist and posts.  This is a base coat and one of my wishlist polishes from Sephora. Now I can wear some of my Julep polishes that always stain my nails, and the polish color is soooo pretty!






Stila glazes from my wishlist too - gorgeous shades of pink and purple.  






More wish list items - cc creams to sample and moisturizer to protect in chilly Chicago weather!






I love this!! I've never tried this brand and I'm super excited to have a new bright liner/pencil to try out! 






Rimmel and Moxie lippies in gorgeous colors of medium plum! I'm going to wear these to work this week.










A stuffing free mousie for my boys! Since Stormy was "helping" me unpack, he laid first claim to it.  It's perfect, because they just ripped up one of their old mice and spilled catnip and stuffing all over the place.










OM NOM NOM Chocolate!!










OMG I love these - I'd only sampled them before, and I'd never seen the big boxes! This will be so great for me to take to the gym or to work or traveling.  






More squeeing here.  Stila brushes! I'm a total brush fanatic, and I've never tried Stila brushes before! These are a beautiful set and eeeeeh I'm soooo spoiled!!!!!!   






I laughed out loud for probably 5 minutes. The BF had to come out to see what I was chortling about. This made me so happy, thank you!! It is indeed the cutest bat I've seen. I can't believe you found one!!! This ladies, is a dedicated secret santa!!!!! Stormy had to give him a kiss.   I have an obscenely ridiculous love of stuffed bats



Cute, wings, Fangs.. how can you not love him!!!




And this was the biggest and most amazing surprise of all! A full Sugarpill palette! I've lusted after this one for months, when I mentioned I'd never tried Sugarpill I never imagined I'd end up with this! &lt;3  I'm so incredibly touched and lucky. You did such an amazing job and everything is absolutely perfect.  I really hope you can make it to a Chicago meetup when we get one going and I can thank you (and give you a big hug) in person!







The remains of the pretty packages





The final loot picture - just, wow, thank you!!






Stormageddon obviously has picked a favorite new place to hang out.





I don't know how I'm going to get to sleep tonight, I'm giddy and I just want to play with all the new toys!!!  I don't know if I can possibly convey how touched I am and so lucky... especially after the weekend this just totally made my day

Aw! Ur kitty looks just like my little Russian Blue Louis!


Too cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Work has foiled my plans again! My package will now go out Wednesday. This ruins my 12 days of gifts plan. Poo! Oh well, she can open them however she wants to! Wednesday it will be shipping via 2 day. My hubby texted me at work yesterday telling me he thought my SS gift had come. I was so excited only to come home to find it was just a prize I had won. Yup. I was sad for a PRIZE! I obviously am loving this whole SS thing. I just want my SS to get her gift so I can see how happy she will hopefully be!!
Congrats on your prize!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 12, 2013)

AGGGHHHHHHH!!!! I am getting soooo excited!  The waiting is KILLING me!!!!! This is worse than waiting on Birchbox, Ipsy, Popsugar, Glossybox, AND Sample Society ALL TOGETHER!!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy belated birthday to your 2 year old!
Thanks!
She's obsessed with lollipops so I made cake pops instead of a regular cake and she got a ton of plastic balls to throw at her family and run away, and a little crib/sink/high chair combo for her babies. Good times.



Sounds like an awesome birthday!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't mind the waiting because I'm going to try holding off until Xmas to open mine! If I can handle the temptation..... :-D


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, after seeing all the great gifts so far, I hope my giftee is pleased! I definitely hit up the Sephora Black Friday deals, but I also put thought into everything she's getting. (Including finding something from a brand she liked and then finding one of my go-tos!)

Gah, just feeling really nervous after seeing the HUGE HAULS everyone is getting. I just moved to the city, so I had to stay closer to the $25 budget than not. I just hope I don't make anyone sad. 




Don't worry I don't think you will make anyone sad. I think your SS will appreciate the thought you put into her gift.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 12, 2013)

I must report that we have a sly little Santee among us. Would you all believe that I came home to find a package from no other than my Santee @trekkersangel

Yup, she sent me a Sephora gift card along with the cutest mirror ever! I was so moved by her kindness. I really can't thank you enough Dani. It's another reminder of how everyone here has been so thoughtful &amp; kind.



Spoiler


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AGGGHHHHHHH!!!! I am getting soooo excited!  The waiting is KILLING me!!!!! This is worse than waiting on Birchbox, Ipsy, Popsugar, Glossybox, AND Sample Society ALL TOGETHER!!!!!
Lol. I'm usually excited to get my subs, but I've been too busy stalking for other things


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 12, 2013)

My package should be landing on my Santee's doorstep tomorrow or Saturday. SO excited for her to get it!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

So is everyone using an Elf to send tracking numbers?


----------



## DeSha (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AGGGHHHHHHH!!!! I am getting soooo excited!  The waiting is KILLING me!!!!! This is worse than waiting on Birchbox, Ipsy, Popsugar, Glossybox, AND Sample Society ALL TOGETHER!!!!!
Lol. I'm usually excited to get my subs, but I've been too busy stalking for other things 

@heath67013 lol, so true. At this point I am usually engrossed on the subs threads. Not this month! It's all about Secret Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2013)

[@]KellyKaye[/@] I did not use an elf. I am just tracking the package on my USPS app on my phone. If it shows delivered I will give a few days to acknowledge then follow up.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So is everyone using an Elf to send tracking numbers?
I used an Elf just because it was fun when someone had an elf send me the tracking.  It upped the anticipation to watch tracking.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 12, 2013)

I used an elf to make sure my person got theirs.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2013)

I was very happy to get an elf e-mail about my gift's eta.  usofjessamerica was super sneaky and pretended to be an elf even though she was my SS!  I assumed it couldn't be her and was doubly surprised.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 12, 2013)

I used elves because it seemed more fun that way--with more people involved.


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was very happy to get an elf e-mail about my gift's eta.  usofjessamerica was super sneaky and pretended to be an elf even though she was my SS!  I assumed it couldn't be her and was doubly surprised.
Omg, I totally thought of doing this!!! lol.


----------



## donutbaby (Dec 12, 2013)

ZOMGGGGGGGG I got my gifts today &amp; I cannot BELIEVE how perfect she did!  My Santa was @heath67013 and she KILLED IT!!!  





Excuse the potato-quality photo but she got me gorgeous Betsey Johnson socks (Betsey is my favorite ever!), some of my favorite lippies everrrrrr (Revlon matte balm in a color I don't yet have but have wanted, a LE lip butter that I could never find here, Yes To lip balm, &amp; my absolute favorite OCC lip tars!!!!), cat eye brushes, local coffee, the butterfly mascara I've been wanting to try, some lotion, and a beautiful bracelet (that actually fits my teeny wrist AND covers my embarrassing wrist tattoo -- something I love doing, lol!)

I had the crappiest day of work ever and as soon as I walked in and saw the plain brown paper box I said "omg omg omg that's from Santa!"  -- I cannot BELIEVE how well you somehow knew my tastes.  Thank you soooooo much, @heath67013, you are the best Santa everrrrr!!!

And to my Santee, fret not, I was waiting on one more Cyber Monday item that got here today (finally!) so yours will be going out tomorrow or Saturday at the latest -- I cannot wait for you to get it!!!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ZOMGGGGGGGG I got my gifts today &amp; I cannot BELIEVE how perfect she did!  My Santa was @heath67013 and she KILLED IT!!!  





Excuse the potato-quality photo but she got me gorgeous Betsey Johnson socks (Betsey is my favorite ever!), some of my favorite lippies everrrrrr (Revlon matte balm in a color I don't yet have but have wanted, a LE lip butter that I could never find here, Yes To lip balm, &amp; my absolute favorite OCC lip tars!!!!), cat eye brushes, local coffee, the butterfly mascara I've been wanting to try, some lotion, and a beautiful bracelet (that actually fits my teeny wrist AND covers my embarrassing wrist tattoo -- something I love doing, lol!)

I had the crappiest day of work ever and as soon as I walked in and saw the plain brown paper box I said "omg omg omg that's from Santa!"  -- I cannot BELIEVE how well you somehow knew my tastes.  Thank you soooooo much, @heath67013, you are the best Santa everrrrr!!!

And to my Santee, fret not, I was waiting on one more Cyber Monday item that got here today (finally!) so yours will be going out tomorrow or Saturday at the latest -- I cannot wait for you to get it!!!!!
Those socks look awesome! Nice gifts!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So is everyone using an Elf to send tracking numbers?

The best way to preserve the mystery while still making sure that you stay on top of the delivery is to send a PM (though an elf) with the shipping method (Post office? UPS?) and expected date of delivery.  Then you can still obsessively track it to its destination, and your Santee can't see where it's coming from.  But they still know what day and which type of delivery driver to watch for.

Like for me, it's kind of important to know USPS or UPS.  My mail is here by 1 PM most days, but my UPS guy doesn't come til about 6-7 pm, and doesn't knock to let me know there's a package.  It could be there all night if I don't know it's coming!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 12, 2013)

I got a tracking code from an elf this morning, and it amped up my excitement to dangerous levels. Lol - I don't even care what my SS sent me. I'm just excited to find out who it is!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 12, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I received my S'S yesterday Mystery Santa.I have not opened anything yetlove the paper and adorable mystery note also! Please come out of hiding


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

I probably won't use a tracking elf unless the package is taking a bit and I don't want her to worry. I want to keep my mystery and not have her know where it's coming from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I will probalby use one to let her know it's on the way and when it should arrive!

And it will be on its way to her tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 12, 2013)

My Santa was Susan, please let me know who you are? I would like to thank you properly. Unfortunately, I can't get pictures to load. She got me LUSH!!!!!! The exact products I wanted to try. The cupcake mask and a massage bar in a cute handkerchief. She sent balanceMe lipgloss, a UK brand. I wanted to try international brands , and she listened to me. Hydroxatone 90 second wrinkle reducer in on the go singles. This is perfect because I will be traveling weekly for work to Memphis soon. Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator, this is a neat highlighter. She sent Aveda invati system samples. Exfoliating shampoo, Thickening conditioner, and Scalp Revitalizer. This should do great for my thin hair. And last she sent Bosia peppermint blotting linens and Smith's Rosebud Salve. Blotting papers are always welcome. I recently started using Rosebud Salve, it'll be nice to have an extra for my side table. What an awesome Santa I have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 12, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I want to say Thanks so much to my SS I am waiting until Christmas Eve to open my goodies I will post pics then.It's my 1st time doing this also.Thank you so much


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@KellyKaye I did not use an elf. I am just tracking the package on my USPS app on my phone. If it shows delivered I will give a few days to acknowledge then follow up.
I'm doing this, too!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

> I'm doing this, too! :sdrop:


 I don't think I'm going to send tracking either. If it shows delivered then I'll make sure she recieved it but I want there to be an element of surprise. I can't wait to see who my SS is, at this point I'm assuming its someone who never posts or that they don't exist. Lol. Staying positive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think I'm going to send tracking either. If it shows delivered then I'll make sure she recieved it but I want there to be an element of surprise.

I can't wait to see who my SS is, at this point I'm assuming its someone who never posts or that they don't exist. Lol. Staying positive.




I'm right there with you, Lol....but good things come to those who wait, right?!...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 12, 2013)

> I don't think I'm going to send tracking either. If it shows delivered then I'll make sure she recieved it but I want there to be an element of surprise. I can't wait to see who my SS is, at this point I'm assuming its someone who never posts or that they don't exist. Lol. Staying positive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm assuming my SS rarely posts too. Hoping my gift comes soon! I'm SO EXCITED. I've been very good at being patient though haha. Every time I call home I ask my grandma if I got any packages in the mail.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think I'm going to send tracking either. If it shows delivered then I'll make sure she recieved it but I want there to be an element of surprise.

I can't wait to see who my SS is, at this point I'm assuming its someone who never posts or that they don't exist. Lol. Staying positive.





The only thing about not getting tracking, as someone mentioned earlier, is that some of us live in apartments and for instance, my USPS packages are dropped off at our mailboxes, and unfortunately, and not often, packages get stolen /: Even if they were "delivered" it wasn't necessarily to us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, if it's FedEx or UPS or anything, then it gets dropped off in an office and the office closes at certain times and I don't check it unless I know I have a package coming.

BUT the anticipation is awesome and painful all at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

> The only thing about not getting tracking, as someone mentioned earlier, is that some of us live in apartments and for instance, my USPS packages are dropped off at our mailboxes, and unfortunately, and not often, packages get stolen /: Even if they were "delivered" it wasn't necessarily to us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, if it's FedEx or UPS or anything, then it gets dropped off in an office and the office closes at certain times and I don't check it unless I know I have a package coming. BUT the anticipation is awesome and painful all at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I completely understand that reason and I will probably scope out the street address on google maps to figure out if its an apartment. Lol. Is that too creepy mccreeperson? Hahahahahahaaaaaaaa.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

> I'm right there with you, Lol....but good things come to those who wait, right?!...


 I hope this is the case for all of us that are still waiting. I'm going to be so excited just to get a box. And if my SS wrapped it I'm going to be even more excited!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

> I'm assuming my SS rarely posts too. Hoping my gift comes soon! I'm SO EXCITED. I've been very good at being patient though haha. Every time I call home I ask my grandma if I got any packages in the mail.


 Everyday when the mailman stops in our neighborhood I sit on my stairs and wait in case he drives up to drop anything off... And everyday, nothing. And then I shout to the gods "Make haste little box of surprise and enchantment, MAKE HAAAASTE!!!" And then I calm down and sit on the couch. Lol.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I completely understand that reason and I will probably scope out the street address on google maps to figure out if its an apartment. Lol. Is that too creepy mccreeperson? Hahahahahahaaaaaaaa.

Hahhaha, not creepy at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's different for everyone. I had an elf reach out to me about my SS. So I just asked the elf to keep me updated on the shipping so that I can look out for it.

PS. I'm leaving to California next Wednesday and coming back Christmas day, so if I don't get my gift before I leave, pictures will be up on Christmas Day! (PPS. I'm totally Jewish, but I can appreciate Christmas for the MUT Secret Santa aspect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

> Hahhaha, not creepy at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's different for everyone. I had an elf reach out to me about my SS. So I just asked the elf to keep me updated on the shipping so that I can look out for it. PS. I'm leaving to California next Wednesday and coming back Christmas day, so if I don't get my gift before I leave, pictures will be up on Christmas Day! (PPS. I'm totally Jewish, but I can appreciate Christmas for the MUT Secret Santa aspect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 I hope you get your present before then! Just so you can crack that bad boy open and I can see what's inside.


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

You guys- GUIZE- I DO have a santa- A sneaky one! I got an elf message! YAY!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

> You guys- GUIZE- I DO have a santa- A sneaky one! I got an elf message! YAY!


 Miracles do exist!!!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 12, 2013)

@LolaJay You are AMAZING! A GODDESS OF GIFTS! I'm trying very hard not to spazz out completely here, but it's so hard to do!







Spoiler







First off, look at how pretty the address name is! I can't show the entire box, but it was absolutely fantastic! I'm going ot hang on to the box for a long time!





And now, the inside goodies! Look at all of that! And so beautifully wrapped!





My cats were there looking at what comes out of the new box (they want the box too, but it's mine!). Here's Link looking at his kitty treats and toys! After this picture was taken, he and Charles ran off with the toys that were in the little box. They're knocking it around the living room now!





Everything unwrapped! IT WAS HEAVEN IN A BOX!

Sander's Favorites

-Locally made chocolates! I'm going to wait to eat these, I don't want to blow through everything in one sitting. I must savor each and every bite!

Gourmet Lollipops in Grape &amp; Pink Lemonade

-Out of all the possible flavors Lauren could have picked, she picked two of my all time favorite flavors!

Sea Salt Caramels

-I love Sea Salt caramels with a passion. I'm also trying very, very hard not to eat them all, but I can't guarantee they'll make it past the weekend.

Assorted Chocolates

-I immediately at the chocolate covered graham cracker and it was delicious!

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner

-I've been meaning to try a new eyeliner, and the blue shade was just the color I need in my collection! It couldn't have been any better!

Hard Candy Baked Eyeshadow

-Yay! I love Hard Candy and I've never gotten to try their shadows. The purple shades are gorgeous and I can't wait to try them with my Naked palette, it'll be gorgeous!

Sweet Pea &amp; Faye Lip Color

-This took some serious detective work! I mentioned in one post on how I wanted to try this in the Scuba shade, and here it is! YESSSSSS!

Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadow 2AM

-I've been wanting to try these shadows, specifically this shade! AMAZING! And it came with glittery stickers too! I love stickers!

Revlon Parfumerie Nail Color

-I haven't been able to find this locally, so I'm super excited to get these. AND the color choices were nothing short of perfect! I love bright candy red nails and dark purples.

Batman Coin Purse

-MWAHAHAHA! I love Batman and nearly screamed when I saw this case. It's perfect for storing the chocolates and caramels for secret snacking! And I can put some smaller makeup pieces in it for a to-go kit!

Freeman Face Masks

-I'm a sucker for face masks, and it's not very popular here, so I can't wait to try these. The clay one sounds amazing!

Escada Shimmer Powder

-SHIMMER! I love all things shimmery and sparkly. PLUS it's scented!

Bella Pierre Glitter

-Bright red glitter, perfect for Christmas! I love glitter and can't wait to try this one in various styles.

Jesse's Girl Pigment

-We don't have Jesse's Girl products locally and I've really been wanting to try some. The color Lauren chose is a gorgeous green-gold duo chrome!

Froggy Chip Clips

-Someone else here got these clips and I thought they were the cutest thing! Now I have my own froggy clips! I don't know if this is due to more detective work, or just pure coincidence. Nonetheless, my life feels complete.

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Lauren!!! This has been the best present I've gotten in over 10 years! So much thought and care was put into this gift that it makes me want to cry. I couldn't be any happier. Thank you!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LolaJay You are AMAZING! A GODDESS OF GIFTS! I'm trying very hard not to spazz out completely here, but it's so hard to do!







Spoiler







First off, look at how pretty the address name is! I can't show the entire box, but it was absolutely fantastic! I'm going ot hang on to the box for a long time!





And now, the inside goodies! Look at all of that! And so beautifully wrapped!





My cats were there looking at what comes out of the new box (they want the box too, but it's mine!). Here's Link looking at his kitty treats and toys! After this picture was taken, he and Charles ran off with the toys that were in the little box. They're knocking it around the living room now!





Everything unwrapped! IT WAS HEAVEN IN A BOX!

Sander's Favorites

-Locally made chocolates! I'm going to wait to eat these, I don't want to blow through everything in one sitting. I must savor each and every bite!

Gourmet Lollipops in Grape &amp; Pink Lemonade

-Out of all the possible flavors Lauren could have picked, she picked two of my all time favorite flavors!

Sea Salt Caramels

-I love Sea Salt caramels with a passion. I'm also trying very, very hard not to eat them all, but I can't guarantee they'll make it past the weekend.

Assorted Chocolates

-I immediately at the chocolate covered graham cracker and it was delicious!

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner

-I've been meaning to try a new eyeliner, and the blue shade was just the color I need in my collection! It couldn't have been any better!

Hard Candy Baked Eyeshadow

-Yay! I love Hard Candy and I've never gotten to try their shadows. The purple shades are gorgeous and I can't wait to try them with my Naked palette, it'll be gorgeous!

Sweet Pea &amp; Faye Lip Color

-This took some serious detective work! I mentioned in one post on how I wanted to try this in the Scuba shade, and here it is! YESSSSSS!

Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadow 2AM

-I've been wanting to try these shadows, specifically this shade! AMAZING! And it came with glittery stickers too! I love stickers!

Revlon Parfumerie Nail Color

-I haven't been able to find this locally, so I'm super excited to get these. AND the color choices were nothing short of perfect! I love bright candy red nails and dark purples.

Batman Coin Purse

-MWAHAHAHA! I love Batman and nearly screamed when I saw this case. It's perfect for storing the chocolates and caramels for secret snacking! And I can put some smaller makeup pieces in it for a to-go kit!

Freeman Face Masks

-I'm a sucker for face masks, and it's not very popular here, so I can't wait to try these. The clay one sounds amazing!

Escada Shimmer Powder

-SHIMMER! I love all things shimmery and sparkly. PLUS it's scented!

Bella Pierre Glitter

-Bright red glitter, perfect for Christmas! I love glitter and can't wait to try this one in various styles.

Jesse's Girl Pigment

-We don't have Jesse's Girl products locally and I've really been wanting to try some. The color Lauren chose is a gorgeous green-gold duo chrome!

Froggy Chip Clips

-Someone else here got these clips and I thought they were the cutest thing! Now I have my own froggy clips! I don't know if this is due to more detective work, or just pure coincidence. Nonetheless, my life feels complete.

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Lauren!!! This has been the best present I've gotten in over 10 years! So much thought and care was put into this gift that it makes me want to cry. I couldn't be any happier. Thank you!







I think sending you Batman stuff was a requirement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol Hooray for more gifts!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Everyday when the mailman stops in our neighborhood I sit on my stairs and wait in case he drives up to drop anything off... And everyday, nothing. And then I shout to the gods "Make haste little box of surprise and enchantment, MAKE HAAAASTE!!!" And then I calm down and sit on the couch. Lol.
haha. I call my grandma right away after work and like OMG DID I GET ANY MAIL. Nope. 




 Yesterday I waited for the mail lady to come and then was disappointed that all I got was my Ipsy bag. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys- GUIZE- I DO have a santa- A sneaky one! I got an elf message! YAY!
Woohoooo!!!!!  

No elves have contacted me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Thats okay though. It adds to the element of surprise and I almost NEVER get surprised but yet I love surprises. My fiance and I can't keep secrets &amp; presents from each other. It's impossible. We never wait until Christmas either. He is also convinced that I'm not getting a gift. I'm like don't say that! Not happening because MUT girls are the best and she has until the 15th to send it out. I think he just reaaaaallllyyy wants to know whats in it and its secretly killing him that its a surprise that can't be ruined. haha.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha. I call my grandma right away after work and like OMG DID I GET ANY MAIL. Nope. 



 Yesterday I waited for the mail lady to come and then was disappointed that all I got was my Ipsy bag. 

Woohoooo!!!!!  

No elves have contacted me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Thats okay though. It adds to the element of surprise and I almost NEVER get surprised but yet I love surprises. My fiance and I can't keep secrets &amp; presents from each other. It's impossible. We never wait until Christmas either. He is also convinced that I'm not getting a gift. I'm like don't say that! Not happening because MUT girls are the best and she has until the 15th to send it out. I think he just reaaaaallllyyy wants to know whats in it and its secretly killing him that its a surprise that can't be ruined. haha.
I'm horrible with gifts I give them as soon as I buy them. Thankfully everyone I know doesn't care.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LolaJay You are AMAZING! A GODDESS OF GIFTS! I'm trying very hard not to spazz out completely here, but it's so hard to do!







Spoiler







First off, look at how pretty the address name is! I can't show the entire box, but it was absolutely fantastic! I'm going ot hang on to the box for a long time!





And now, the inside goodies! Look at all of that! And so beautifully wrapped!





My cats were there looking at what comes out of the new box (they want the box too, but it's mine!). Here's Link looking at his kitty treats and toys! After this picture was taken, he and Charles ran off with the toys that were in the little box. They're knocking it around the living room now!





Everything unwrapped! IT WAS HEAVEN IN A BOX!

Sander's Favorites

-Locally made chocolates! I'm going to wait to eat these, I don't want to blow through everything in one sitting. I must savor each and every bite!

Gourmet Lollipops in Grape &amp; Pink Lemonade

-Out of all the possible flavors Lauren could have picked, she picked two of my all time favorite flavors!

Sea Salt Caramels

-I love Sea Salt caramels with a passion. I'm also trying very, very hard not to eat them all, but I can't guarantee they'll make it past the weekend.

Assorted Chocolates

-I immediately at the chocolate covered graham cracker and it was delicious!

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner

-I've been meaning to try a new eyeliner, and the blue shade was just the color I need in my collection! It couldn't have been any better!

Hard Candy Baked Eyeshadow

-Yay! I love Hard Candy and I've never gotten to try their shadows. The purple shades are gorgeous and I can't wait to try them with my Naked palette, it'll be gorgeous!

Sweet Pea &amp; Faye Lip Color

-This took some serious detective work! I mentioned in one post on how I wanted to try this in the Scuba shade, and here it is! YESSSSSS!

Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadow 2AM

-I've been wanting to try these shadows, specifically this shade! AMAZING! And it came with glittery stickers too! I love stickers!

Revlon Parfumerie Nail Color

-I haven't been able to find this locally, so I'm super excited to get these. AND the color choices were nothing short of perfect! I love bright candy red nails and dark purples.

Batman Coin Purse

-MWAHAHAHA! I love Batman and nearly screamed when I saw this case. It's perfect for storing the chocolates and caramels for secret snacking! And I can put some smaller makeup pieces in it for a to-go kit!

Freeman Face Masks

-I'm a sucker for face masks, and it's not very popular here, so I can't wait to try these. The clay one sounds amazing!

Escada Shimmer Powder

-SHIMMER! I love all things shimmery and sparkly. PLUS it's scented!

Bella Pierre Glitter

-Bright red glitter, perfect for Christmas! I love glitter and can't wait to try this one in various styles.

Jesse's Girl Pigment

-We don't have Jesse's Girl products locally and I've really been wanting to try some. The color Lauren chose is a gorgeous green-gold duo chrome!

Froggy Chip Clips

-Someone else here got these clips and I thought they were the cutest thing! Now I have my own froggy clips! I don't know if this is due to more detective work, or just pure coincidence. Nonetheless, my life feels complete.

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Lauren!!! This has been the best present I've gotten in over 10 years! So much thought and care was put into this gift that it makes me want to cry. I couldn't be any happier. Thank you!






Awesome gifts!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 12, 2013)

Here are my Secret Santa photos..  Thank you so much Susan, I'm touched by how much thought you put into it.


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 12, 2013)

I received my gifts from my SS, Margo tonight!!! Thank you so much... I will post pictures tomorrow but I am so grateful for all my wonderful gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you thank you thank you


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 12, 2013)

> @LolaJay Â You are AMAZING! A GODDESS OF GIFTS! I'm trying very hard not to spazzÂ out completely here, but it's so hard to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





 Ahhhh YAY!!! I'm so glad it got to you so quickly! Funny thing - I didn't check the tracking since the first day I sent it because it said it wouldn't get there until the 17th - so what an awesome surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm soooo glad you liked everything!!! I had such a blast stalking and shopping for you!! I really wanted you to love everything! I just wish I had more time to make you something handmade. Every time I went shopping I was always like "OOOOH! Deareax likes lollipops! And this is duo chrome and sparkly! Deareax has this on her wish list!" Haha! So fun! Why can't my family be this much fun to shop for!? SO HAPPY you're happy! And I hope you have the most wonderful holiday!!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LolaJay You are AMAZING! A GODDESS OF GIFTS! I'm trying very hard not to spazz out completely here, but it's so hard to do!







Spoiler







First off, look at how pretty the address name is! I can't show the entire box, but it was absolutely fantastic! I'm going ot hang on to the box for a long time!





And now, the inside goodies! Look at all of that! And so beautifully wrapped!





My cats were there looking at what comes out of the new box (they want the box too, but it's mine!). Here's Link looking at his kitty treats and toys! After this picture was taken, he and Charles ran off with the toys that were in the little box. They're knocking it around the living room now!





Everything unwrapped! IT WAS HEAVEN IN A BOX!

Sander's Favorites

-Locally made chocolates! I'm going to wait to eat these, I don't want to blow through everything in one sitting. I must savor each and every bite!

Gourmet Lollipops in Grape &amp; Pink Lemonade

-Out of all the possible flavors Lauren could have picked, she picked two of my all time favorite flavors!

Sea Salt Caramels

-I love Sea Salt caramels with a passion. I'm also trying very, very hard not to eat them all, but I can't guarantee they'll make it past the weekend.

Assorted Chocolates

-I immediately at the chocolate covered graham cracker and it was delicious!

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner

-I've been meaning to try a new eyeliner, and the blue shade was just the color I need in my collection! It couldn't have been any better!

Hard Candy Baked Eyeshadow

-Yay! I love Hard Candy and I've never gotten to try their shadows. The purple shades are gorgeous and I can't wait to try them with my Naked palette, it'll be gorgeous!

Sweet Pea &amp; Faye Lip Color

-This took some serious detective work! I mentioned in one post on how I wanted to try this in the Scuba shade, and here it is! YESSSSSS!

Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadow 2AM

-I've been wanting to try these shadows, specifically this shade! AMAZING! And it came with glittery stickers too! I love stickers!

Revlon Parfumerie Nail Color

-I haven't been able to find this locally, so I'm super excited to get these. AND the color choices were nothing short of perfect! I love bright candy red nails and dark purples.

Batman Coin Purse

-MWAHAHAHA! I love Batman and nearly screamed when I saw this case. It's perfect for storing the chocolates and caramels for secret snacking! And I can put some smaller makeup pieces in it for a to-go kit!

Freeman Face Masks

-I'm a sucker for face masks, and it's not very popular here, so I can't wait to try these. The clay one sounds amazing!

Escada Shimmer Powder

-SHIMMER! I love all things shimmery and sparkly. PLUS it's scented!

Bella Pierre Glitter

-Bright red glitter, perfect for Christmas! I love glitter and can't wait to try this one in various styles.

Jesse's Girl Pigment

-We don't have Jesse's Girl products locally and I've really been wanting to try some. The color Lauren chose is a gorgeous green-gold duo chrome!

Froggy Chip Clips

-Someone else here got these clips and I thought they were the cutest thing! Now I have my own froggy clips! I don't know if this is due to more detective work, or just pure coincidence. Nonetheless, my life feels complete.

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Lauren!!! This has been the best present I've gotten in over 10 years! So much thought and care was put into this gift that it makes me want to cry. I couldn't be any happier. Thank you!







Super awesome gifts, and your use of 10 made me smile!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So is everyone using an Elf to send tracking numbers?
I didn't I just tracked it myself. I wanted them to be surprised.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I completely understand that reason and I will probably scope out the street address on google maps to figure out if its an apartment. Lol. Is that too creepy mccreeperson? Hahahahahahaaaaaaaa.
Thorough...


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my Secret Santa photos..  Thank you so much Susan, I'm touched by how much thought you put into it.














ooooohhhhh lots of lush and I love that tissue paper.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhhh YAY!!! I'm so glad it got to you so quickly! Funny thing - I didn't check the tracking since the first day I sent it because it said it wouldn't get there until the 17th - so what an awesome surprise!




I'm soooo glad you liked everything!!! I had such a blast stalking and shopping for you!! I really wanted you to love everything! I just wish I had more time to make you something handmade. Every time I went shopping I was always like "OOOOH! Deareax likes lollipops! And this is duo chrome and sparkly! Deareax has this on her wish list!" Haha! So fun!
Why can't my family be this much fun to shop for!?
SO HAPPY you're happy! And I hope you have the most wonderful holiday!!

I know what you mean! I wish everyone I knew was this fun to shop for! I want to shop for more beauty goodies, but I don't know anyone who would like them. And my cats thank you very much for their goodies! I hope you have an amazing holiday too!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 12, 2013)

> Here are my Secret Santa photos..Â  Thank you so much Susan, I'm touched by how much thought you put into it.


 What wonderful gifts, everything looks so amazing! Btw, your cat is completely adorable!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my Secret Santa photos..  Thank you so much Susan, I'm touched by how much thought you put into it.














Lovely gifts!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my gifts from my SS, Margo tonight!!! Thank you so much... I will post pictures tomorrow but I am so grateful for all my wonderful gifts.



thank you thank you thank you
So many deliveries today, it's exciting!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Everyday when the mailman stops in our neighborhood I sit on my stairs and wait in case he drives up to drop anything off... And everyday, nothing. And then I shout to the gods "Make haste little box of surprise and enchantment, MAKE HAAAASTE!!!" And then I calm down and sit on the couch. Lol.
Ha! I open the door everyday before the mailman gets to the porch. I think I'm freaking him out a little!


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 13, 2013)

I received my SS gift today! It is absolutely amazing and I'm so thankful! I'm on my phone right now and it's not letting me upload pics so I will try tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 13, 2013)

So I didn't realize that I wanted LUSh products until I saw everyone ELSE'S...THink iTS TIME TO START STALKING THE SITE...amazing gifts everyone!!!!  According to my elf I have one more day!!!  LONGEST DAY EVER!!!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 13, 2013)

OMG I'm wrong!  I just checked and my gift is out for delivery!!!!!!!!  OMG I have to work till 11 pm!!! This is gonna be the longest day EVER.....maybe I can figure out a reason to run home.....DId I mention I work almost an hour away from my house:-(


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 13, 2013)

Dear SS - I live right across the street from the post office, so we get our packages very early lately. I found your lovely package at 8am this morning when I was leaving for work. Yay! As much as I wanted to tear through it, I didn't open it at all yet, since I was leaving. I need to finish my SS wrapping tonight, so I can mail mine out tomorrow. But I will hopefully have time to tear into it afterward. Thank you, in advance! What an awesome way to start a Friday. I love having things to look forward to all day. Becky


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm taking my box to the post office today. My wrapping is terrible, the box is stuffed, there's so much tape on the box! Lol


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm planning on dropping off my box at the PO tomorrow after I go shopping for some sweet treats tonight and write out a nice card to you my dear beautiful perfect super duper special SS friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm planning on dropping off my box at the PO tomorrow after I go shopping for some sweet treats tonight and write out a nice card to you my dear beautiful perfect super duper special SS friend





This is exactly what I will be doing tonight, I can't wait for my SS to get her hands on it!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha. I call my grandma right away after work and like OMG DID I GET ANY MAIL. Nope. 



 Yesterday I waited for the mail lady to come and then was disappointed that all I got was my Ipsy bag. 

Woohoooo!!!!!  

No elves have contacted me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Thats okay though. It adds to the element of surprise and I almost NEVER get surprised but yet I love surprises. My fiance and I can't keep secrets &amp; presents from each other. It's impossible. We never wait until Christmas either. He is also convinced that I'm not getting a gift. I'm like don't say that! Not happening because MUT girls are the best and she has until the 15th to send it out. I think he just reaaaaallllyyy wants to know whats in it and its secretly killing him that its a surprise that can't be ruined. haha.
@Sheeeeeelby just wanted to let you know I've been burning those pumpkin candles and they. smell. AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 13, 2013)

Wowza!!!! These gifts are really nice.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

> > Here are my Secret Santa photos..Â  Thank you so much Susan, I'm touched by how much thought you put into it.
> 
> 
> What wonderful gifts, everything looks so amazing! Btw, your cat is completely adorable!


 They are great gifts and I still don't know my Santa's screen name. Her name is Dite, short for Aphrodite, because she was both on Valentine's Day. She got the best coloring of her entire litter. I'm single with no children, so she is my main companion. I love her so much.


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 13, 2013)

I wish I could upload pictures from my [email protected] did such a cute job on the wrapping, even making some adorable origami containers for small goodies like shadows and polish. I did open a few more bonbons and found some delightful Milani and Revlon lip colors, and the neatest little set of Pop Beauty eyeliners and that cool silver Milani pencil. I think I'm in love with the Milani Lovely Rouge--this just might be the most perfect red lipstick I have ever come across! Aaaaand...Rockateur!!!! Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!!! I LOVE that blush and I had been hedging on buying it for weeks. You are awesome! My babies are enjoying the kitty toys, and I wanted to thank you also for the Ghirardelli. It is truly a delight. I have been a very good girl about my carbs since finding out last Spring that I'm diabetic (and I've killed off 75 pounds since!) but between my nutritionist and myself we are able to work the occasional little treat into a day. The Ghirardelli squares, especially the dark ones, have surprisingly little carb content in one piece (a serving is four of them) so I allow myself one a day and it turns out to hit the spot just right. Bless you multiple times over!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I could upload pictures from my [email protected] did such a cute job on the wrapping, even making some adorable origami containers for small goodies like shadows and polish.

I did open a few more bonbons and found some delightful Milani and Revlon lip colors, and the neatest little set of Pop Beauty eyeliners and that cool silver Milani pencil. I think I'm in love with the Milani Lovely Rouge--this just might be the most perfect red lipstick I have ever come across! Aaaaand...Rockateur!!!! Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!!! I LOVE that blush and I had been hedging on buying it for weeks. You are awesome!

My babies are enjoying the kitty toys, and I wanted to thank you also for the Ghirardelli. It is truly a delight. I have been a very good girl about my carbs since finding out last Spring that I'm diabetic (and I've killed off 75 pounds since!) but between my nutritionist and myself we are able to work the occasional little treat into a day. The Ghirardelli squares, especially the dark ones, have surprisingly little carb content in one piece (a serving is four of them) so I allow myself one a day and it turns out to hit the spot just right. Bless you multiple times over!
sorry to hear about the dx of diabetes but CONGRATS on the weight loss!!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 13, 2013)

*WOOHOOOOO!!!! I JUST RECEIVED MY GIFT!!! MY SECRET SANTA WAS DAKOTA750!!  So sorry for the caps/bold/underline, I'm just so happy I am screaming!! I better open my gift fast, just in case she shipped one of her poodles (like I had asked for in one of my posts)!! ....runs to open!!!!*


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

Awwww, so many reveals and gifts in these past two days. I'm getting so anxious. I already stalked my mailman today and all he had was a lousy Maryland poll booth charge that I accidentally drove through...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

> They are great gifts and I still don't know my Santa's screen name. Her name is Dite, short for Aphrodite, because she was both on Valentine's Day. She got the best coloring of her entire litter. I'm single with no children, so she is my main companion. I love her so much.


 Super cute name!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2013)

> Awwww, so many reveals and gifts in these past two days. I'm getting so anxious. I already stalked my mailman today and all he had was a lousy Maryland poll booth charge that I accidentally drove through...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aw, yours will be here soon enough!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure pretty much everyone should get theirs next week with the deadline tomorrow. Is it weird that I'm pretty sure I know who your SS is? Now that I've gotten my gift and my gift has been received I've resorted to figuring out everyone else's hahaha


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

> Aw, yours will be here soon enough!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure pretty much everyone should get theirs next week with the deadline tomorrow. Is it weird that I'm pretty sure I know who your SS is? Now that I've gotten my gift and my gift has been received I've resorted to figuring out everyone else's hahaha


 I don't know how you would have figured it out. Because I swear my SS is someone who doesn't post or even exist. I'm just really clueless and wasn't focused on figuring it out so now that everyone is starting to recieve presents I'm even more overwhelmed. Lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2013)

> I don't know how you would have figured it out. Because I swear my SS is someone who doesn't post or even exist. I'm just really clueless and wasn't focused on figuring it out so now that everyone is starting to recieve presents I'm even more overwhelmed. Lol


 Just a hunch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wrong about my own though, so I'm obviously not a great detective haha And again, I am forgetting all about the non-posters! Also dying to know who has @slinka!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Just a hunch



I was wrong about my own though, so I'm obviously not a great detective haha

And again, I am forgetting all about the non-posters!

Also dying to know who has @slinka!



MWAHAHAHA.



I KNOW WHO HAS @slinka


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2013)

> MWAHAHAHA.  I KNOW WHO HAS @slinka Â


 You sneaky little elf, you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

I love being an Elf because I can knock a couple gals off the long list of possible SS.


----------



## slinka (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



MWAHAHAHA.



I KNOW WHO HAS @slinka
YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW BAD I WANT TO BRIBE YOU FOR THAT KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *WOOHOOOOO!!!! I JUST RECEIVED MY GIFT!!! MY SECRET SANTA WAS DAKOTA750!!  So sorry for the caps/bold/underline, I'm just so happy I am screaming!! I better open my gift fast, just in case she shipped one of her poodles (like I had asked for in one of my posts)!! ....runs to open!!!!*
Yay!  Glad it got to you OK!  I've been refreshing the tracking all day!  I hope you like it.  And if it looks like a five year old wrapped it, the postman must have messed with it.  I swear, it looked just like Tiffany27la's when it left my house


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excuse my messy messy bed. I was so tried after work I just opened the box while laying in bed .... lol





Thank you @utgal2004. You're a sweetheart and the best BEST BEST SS ever! It's so sweet you know everything about my favorite things.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Phew! I just blew through all of the wonderful presents I've missed over the week. I haven't been able to properly share my excitement for my gift because not long after (next day) I became terribly ill. I'm proud to say I survived my first battle of pneumonia! So now that I'm half-way back to normal I'd just like to thank my SS again. Kristine your gifts were one of the few things that made me smile in my pathetic-sick state. The chocolate is all gone, Mason has already worn out two of his toys, the scarf and hat have been worn everyday, the beautiful lizard broach will be worn at our Ulta Christmas party this weekend, the Bertie Bott's beans went over well with my younger brother (or well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), basically I'm very grateful! Now if I can just get the strength to get out of bed.
Sorry to hear that, hope you are back to normal soon.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Aw, yours will be here soon enough!




I figure pretty much everyone should get theirs next week with the deadline tomorrow.

Is it weird that I'm pretty sure I know who your SS is? Now that I've gotten my gift and my gift has been received I've resorted to figuring out everyone else's hahaha
Hahaha, figure out who mine is! I'm dying over here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha, figure out who mine is! I'm dying over here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lucky! I wish I knew who mine was lol I haven't had any elfs sent to me or anything, mine is super secretive LOL


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lucky! I wish I knew who mine was lol I haven't had any elfs sent to me or anything, mine is super secretive LOL

No no, I was asking her to figure out who mine is. I have no idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No no, I was asking her to figure out who mine is. I have no idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oooooooooh I was like how did you figure it out lol


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

> > They are great gifts and I still don't know my Santa's screen name. Her name is Dite, short for Aphrodite, because she was both on Valentine's Day. She got the best coloring of her entire litter. I'm single with no children, so she is my main companion. I love her so much.
> 
> 
> Super cute name!


 My friend actually came up with the name. It was her cat that gave birth to Dite. I wanted a name symbolized her birthday, and my friend first came up with the prefect unique name.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 13, 2013)

My present came!! Thank you so much @lovepink! I'm so sorry that I didn't have much for you to go by--I saw the discussion thread so late! And I was really open to receiving anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But you did an great job!! Tons of stuff from my subscriptions that I wanted to receive, but didn't! 

Sorry their all sideways, I wasn't sure how to rotate them!   

   

 


 Also, me and my roommates LOVE the coasters!! They match our living room very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Yayayay!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My present came!! Thank you so much @lovepink! I'm so sorry that I didn't have much for you to go by--I saw the discussion thread so late! And I was really open to receiving anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But you did an great job!! Tons of stuff from my subscriptions that I wanted to receive, but didn't! 

Sorry their all sideways, I wasn't sure how to rotate them!   

   

 


 Also, me and my roommates LOVE the coasters!! They match our living room very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Yayayay!

I LOVE the coasters!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 13, 2013)

More great gifts!!!

You know what is worse than anxiously waiting for your SS gift? Knowing your Santee has her gift and waiting for her post! Eek!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Every time someone posts that they are dying to know who their SS is, I sit here like "I WANT TO BE HER SANTA". I want to buy things for everyone. So much fun. WHY CANT I BE RICH?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My present came!! Thank you so much @lovepink! I'm so sorry that I didn't have much for you to go by--I saw the discussion thread so late! And I was really open to receiving anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But you did an great job!! Tons of stuff from my subscriptions that I wanted to receive, but didn't! 

Sorry their all sideways, I wasn't sure how to rotate them!   

   

 


 Also, me and my roommates LOVE the coasters!! They match our living room very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Yayayay!

Such a cute gift! THat black soap is my all time favorite face wash. I am not letting myself buy any more until I use up my cleaser stash, but it changed my skin and my life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Adorable coasters, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My present came!! Thank you so much @lovepink! I'm so sorry that I didn't have much for you to go by--I saw the discussion thread so late! And I was really open to receiving anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But you did an great job!! Tons of stuff from my subscriptions that I wanted to receive, but didn't! 

Sorry their all sideways, I wasn't sure how to rotate them!   

   

 


 Also, me and my roommates LOVE the coasters!! They match our living room very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Yayayay!

Yay!  I am glad it arrived safe and sound! I am glad the neutrals worked.  I debated over several patterns before picking this one!  I would have mailed you one of everything but it was my own second guessing that stopped me!  I was like "what if she hates blush? or lip products or insert idea here___________


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More great gifts!!!

You know what is worse than anxiously waiting for your SS gift? Knowing your Santee has her gift and waiting for her post! Eek!!!!!
I agree!  I was checking the app, checking here to see if she posted!  I kept telling myself "Maybe she has school, work or a life and has not got home yet. Maybe she hates it and is too nice to post."  When I got the email notification she tagged me I was like "Whew!"

Also I got home and saw a package on my front step and was like "Finally I learn my SS!"  Then checked the return address.  It was from my aunt and uncle who sent me home made candy.  Awesome but not as awesome as getting my SS present!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know how you would have figured it out. Because I swear my SS is someone who doesn't post or even exist. I'm just really clueless and wasn't focused on figuring it out so now that everyone is starting to recieve presents I'm even more overwhelmed. Lol
Just a hunch



I was wrong about my own though, so I'm obviously not a great detective haha

And again, I am forgetting all about the non-posters!

Also dying to know who has @slinka! 
That's funny, I have a hunch about @KellyKaye SS too! I also have a hunch about my SS...but I don't want to ruin the surprise! 





P.S. @zadidoll confirmed that the shipping deadline has been extended to Monday, the 16th.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks!  The coasters are super easy to make.  I got the idea from Pinterest, the place all great craft ideas seem to originate.  I can make two things: coasters and knotted fleece blankets!  I need to find a new thing to tackle this year!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Such a cute gift! THat black soap is my all time favorite face wash. I am not letting myself buy any more until I use up my cleaser stash, but it changed my skin and my life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Adorable coasters, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE the coasters!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I could upload pictures from my [email protected] did such a cute job on the wrapping, even making some adorable origami containers for small goodies like shadows and polish.

I did open a few more bonbons and found some delightful Milani and Revlon lip colors, and the neatest little set of Pop Beauty eyeliners and that cool silver Milani pencil. I think I'm in love with the Milani Lovely Rouge--this just might be the most perfect red lipstick I have ever come across! Aaaaand...Rockateur!!!! Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!!! I LOVE that blush and I had been hedging on buying it for weeks. You are awesome!

My babies are enjoying the kitty toys, and I wanted to thank you also for the Ghirardelli. It is truly a delight. I have been a very good girl about my carbs since finding out last Spring that I'm diabetic (and I've killed off 75 pounds since!) but between my nutritionist and myself we are able to work the occasional little treat into a day. The Ghirardelli squares, especially the dark ones, have surprisingly little carb content in one piece (a serving is four of them) so I allow myself one a day and it turns out to hit the spot just right. Bless you multiple times over!
I am so happy you like the gifts,  and that you can enjoy the Ghiradelli. I couldn't imagine a happy life without a little chocolate from time to time. I really got to looking at Rockateur when I purchased it, and it is so pretty. I think I am going to make it a birthday present to myself next month. Also congrats on the weight loss, I know that isn't easy.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

> That's funny, I have a hunch about @KellyKaye Â SS too! I also have a hunch about my SS...but I don't want to ruin the surprise!Â  :bandit: P.S.Â @zadidoll Â confirmed that the shipping deadline has been extended to Monday, the 16th.


 What? How am I so oblivious? Lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha I'm still basking in the glow of my awesome Nails SS present from @lemony007 , but I am starting to get curious as to who has me for regular SS!  Not a peep so far from an elf... so I just pretend that everyone saying "I'm still just waiting on one more thing!" is shopping for me... haha I have ALL THE SANTAS.

And seriously, I feel like I do have all the santas, because I'm really just having so much fun watching everyone get their gifts!  So happy seeing others happy!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Dear SS - I'm going to venture out into the freezing snow storm this weekend to get you a Fat Witch Brownie because I think that you'll enjoy it...I hope it's worth it (haven't tried one yet, so I'm going to get one for myself too...as a taste test...yup, that sounds like the reasonable thing to do...LOL)!  



 

P.S. Your package will be mailed on Monday, so you should get it by the end of the week!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 13, 2013)

> Dear SS - I'm going to venture out into the freezing snow storm this weekend to get you a Fat Witch Brownie because I think that you'll enjoy it...I hope it's worth it (haven't tried one yet, so I'm going to get one for myself too...as a taste test...yup, that sounds like the reasonable thing to do...LOL)! Â  :sdrop: Â  P.S. Your package will be mailed on Monday, so you should get it by the end of the week! Â


 No idea what a Fat Witch Brownie is.... But l love the name!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2013)

I've had a couple of elf o grams from my regular ss but nary a peep from my nails ss. Still looking forward to surprises! (Vague fear that nails ss forgot that she signed up lol)


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 13, 2013)

I got a message from an elf with tracking!! OHMYGOSHI'MSOEXCITEDGUYS!!!!!! Secret Santa, I will seriously love anything you send! It feels so emotional knowing that someone I don't know went out of their way to give me a Christmas gift. I'm tearing up now and I haven't even gotten the gift yet! Lol. I will definitely post with pictures when it gets here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 14, 2013)

I heard from an elf like a week ago that mine was on its way but no tracking # bc it would maybe give away her SECRET IDENTITY. I have no idea when to expect it lol. I was frustrated to see my Birchbox, Ipsy, and Sample Society boxes. 

I am going to be sending my santee her stuff tomorrow, woohoo!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LolaJay You are AMAZING! A GODDESS OF GIFTS! I'm trying very hard not to spazz out completely here, but it's so hard to do!







Spoiler







First off, look at how pretty the address name is! I can't show the entire box, but it was absolutely fantastic! I'm going ot hang on to the box for a long time!





And now, the inside goodies! Look at all of that! And so beautifully wrapped!





My cats were there looking at what comes out of the new box (they want the box too, but it's mine!). Here's Link looking at his kitty treats and toys! After this picture was taken, he and Charles ran off with the toys that were in the little box. They're knocking it around the living room now!





Everything unwrapped! IT WAS HEAVEN IN A BOX!

Sander's Favorites

-Locally made chocolates! I'm going to wait to eat these, I don't want to blow through everything in one sitting. I must savor each and every bite!

Gourmet Lollipops in Grape &amp; Pink Lemonade

-Out of all the possible flavors Lauren could have picked, she picked two of my all time favorite flavors!

Sea Salt Caramels

-I love Sea Salt caramels with a passion. I'm also trying very, very hard not to eat them all, but I can't guarantee they'll make it past the weekend.

Assorted Chocolates

-I immediately at the chocolate covered graham cracker and it was delicious!

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner

-I've been meaning to try a new eyeliner, and the blue shade was just the color I need in my collection! It couldn't have been any better!

Hard Candy Baked Eyeshadow

-Yay! I love Hard Candy and I've never gotten to try their shadows. The purple shades are gorgeous and I can't wait to try them with my Naked palette, it'll be gorgeous!

Sweet Pea &amp; Faye Lip Color

-This took some serious detective work! I mentioned in one post on how I wanted to try this in the Scuba shade, and here it is! YESSSSSS!

Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadow 2AM

-I've been wanting to try these shadows, specifically this shade! AMAZING! And it came with glittery stickers too! I love stickers!

Revlon Parfumerie Nail Color

-I haven't been able to find this locally, so I'm super excited to get these. AND the color choices were nothing short of perfect! I love bright candy red nails and dark purples.

Batman Coin Purse

-MWAHAHAHA! I love Batman and nearly screamed when I saw this case. It's perfect for storing the chocolates and caramels for secret snacking! And I can put some smaller makeup pieces in it for a to-go kit!

Freeman Face Masks

-I'm a sucker for face masks, and it's not very popular here, so I can't wait to try these. The clay one sounds amazing!

Escada Shimmer Powder

-SHIMMER! I love all things shimmery and sparkly. PLUS it's scented!

Bella Pierre Glitter

-Bright red glitter, perfect for Christmas! I love glitter and can't wait to try this one in various styles.

Jesse's Girl Pigment

-We don't have Jesse's Girl products locally and I've really been wanting to try some. The color Lauren chose is a gorgeous green-gold duo chrome!

Froggy Chip Clips

-Someone else here got these clips and I thought they were the cutest thing! Now I have my own froggy clips! I don't know if this is due to more detective work, or just pure coincidence. Nonetheless, my life feels complete.

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Lauren!!! This has been the best present I've gotten in over 10 years! So much thought and care was put into this gift that it makes me want to cry. I couldn't be any happier. Thank you!






I just need to say i approve of any post that has a gif of the 10th doctor.... swoon......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and your gifts were great too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I finally have a picture to put to my ravings about the wonders of my SS Secretlyhoarding!  I love everything so much and am completely obsessed with the wallet/wristlet--it replaced my wallet immediately!  Again, thank you so much for all of your efforts! 











Nice gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



My SS was McKondik and she spoiled me! I will put this in a spoiler so that it doesn't flood the entire page with pics.





Such a nice card! I DO feel spoiled!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I may have squeeled a little when I opened the box...





I opened the little stocking first. How cute!! A handful of samples to try (all new to me!), a little kabuki brush, and a mini Tarte blush!! 





Next I opened the one for my little boy! He is asleep... and I almost waited and let HIM open it... but then he would want to open the gifts under the tree. Haha! He will be excited to read the "Mo!" book when he wakes up. Thanks for thinking of him!





New lippies to try! I'm very shy when it comes to lip color, so these are nice safe shades for me. I love NARS, but have never tried a gloss from them. Same with NYX... I'm only just getting to try these as they have been new to my area. I already LOVE the Tarte oil so I'm thrilled to have a purse sized one for this darn Chicago winter weather! And last but not least... an ecotools brush! I may be the last person in the world of beauty to try this brand, but I hear great things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Next I opened a beautiful Illuminating powder from a brand I have never heard of. Looks like a UK brand. How fun!!! I can't wait to play around with this!





I love the little Weekly To-Do planner in my favorite color! As a busy mom... this will come in handy. Plus samples of some Lancome lippies. Yay! More to try!!





And she saved the biggie for last... the Lorac Rockin Red Hot Eye and Lip Palette Set. WOW! I have watched reviews of this online and always thought how pretty it was. I feel SO spoiled and lucky to have gotten such a sweet and thoughtful SS! 





And here are all of my goodies unwrapped and ready to play! 





Thank you SO MUCH Meghan! ((((hugs))))


My SS was McKondik and she spoiled me! I will put this in a spoiler so that it doesn't flood the entire page with pics.
Great gifts,  I  have yet to try an Eco tools brush so you are not alone.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Secret Santa gift arrived today.  I'm super happy!  My favorites are the great new color of lipgloss (I'm wearing it to a concert this evening) &amp; the wonderful Tocca lotion.  Thank you so much @tulosai!  I'm going to enjoy the chocolates &amp; tea when I get home tonight.  I'm also wearing the perfume sample tonight.  I needed tealight candles for my Christmas decorations (I forgot to add them to my shopping list today).  The face serum will be tried out tonight too.  I especially loved all the thought you put into picking out my gifts &amp; the absolutely adorable hand made Christmas card &amp; special handwritten message inside.  Have a wonderful Christmas &amp; thanks again!
Nice &amp; the chocolate looks yummy!


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 14, 2013)

I received my gift on Thursday from @MargoJulianna. Sorry I finally had a free moment to take pictures and post. Margo completely spoiled me! I received so many items that I can not wait to try. Here's what my wonderful SS sent me: -Ardell lashes - can't wait to try these out next weekend for a friends wedding -Tweezerman tweezers - needed a new set so badly -Buxom mascara - A brand I've never tried.. Maybe my HG? -Quo Jewel Palette - A brand I've never heard of and these colors are beautiful! -Eos lip balm - one of my favorite lip balms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -Star looks bronzer and brow shader - I can't wait to try both out -Ferrero chocolates - who doesn't love chocolates? Overall, I can not thank SS enough! I love my gifts but more importantly I had such a wonderful time seeing what everyone else received and how it brightened everyone's day!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Dec 14, 2013)

YAY!



 I'm happy you like it and that it all arrived safe and sound  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know when you try out some of the products (lashes, shadows, mascara, etc.) how you find them!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay - so let me set the stage and just say - I was having a major "emo" moment when I got home today. I lost my uncle in a very horrific car accident shortly before Halloween. As I was driving home from work, I passed a funeral home and the parking lot was overflowing with cars. I was immediately overwhelmed with sadness. For those people, for myself, for every single person who is going through a holiday season without someone they love.

It's incredible to me how these SS gifts seem to have just the most impeccable timing.

My porch, lately, has looked like the UPS/Fedex/USPS headquarters... Saw a bunch of boxes and thought nothing of it. Then I saw one from Canada... wait. what???? I know I didn't order something being shipped from Canada. And then it hit me... and my face lit up like a kid on christmas morning!

I put it all behind a spoiler because I got picture happy. I mean, who can blame me, right???



Spoiler



Okay, so when I opened my box, all I could do was smile. I appreciate so much the thought that went into this gift. A gift... for me... from a complete stranger!

I loved the detail about who you are and where you're from! Oh, and thank you for not putting salmon in my SS box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Salmon capital of the world, y'all!





This. I died laughing.









These are all of the extras!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay, so I swear I saw these owls somewhere -- maybe it was on here, heck, @wrkreads, maybe you even posted a picture of them.. I can't remember. All I remember thinking is 1) omg. I love owls. and 2) I really wish I had those... mind reader.

I am so completely excited to try all of these things!





These are my main gifts. I love that the card tells me about why these were given to me! I love every single thing! I'm so pumped about the Quo Back to Basics Palette! I can't wait to try it! What I love the most -- is that it's unique to Shoppers Drugmart in Canada!! I also love the local made lotion. It smells incredible!! The owner of this etsy shop should thank you for boosting sales!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Y'all, this picture does not even do this bracelet justice. @wrkreads made this. I am completely in love! I'm really grateful for the fact that she spent time making this just for me! The colors are so me, too! Like, love it so much I'm wearing it right now...





This is what's inside the jar in the picture. This might make me sound like Creepy McWeirdopants, but I'm so putting this on my desk! This is freaking awesome. I'm so completely touched that you went out to pick some shells and sea glass just to send to little ol' me. I don't know that life will ever bring me to your part of the world, so I'm happy to have a small piece of it compliments of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The sea glass... it's incredible.





Okay, ooh-ing and ahh-ing over all of my pretties made me hungry. It's tough work... and like @wrkreads says... I shouldn't be denied my addiction.






 

You're seriously the best, @wrkreads!
That bracelet is so pretty, the jar with the sea glass and shells was a nice touch too.  Also that is a beautiful palette I love seeing how creative everyone is on here.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My 4th present from DoubShot!!! I am soooooooo into these. They are sooooo soft, warm with shea butter!!

It was a very very very cold day in NYC, I wore my classy black flats to work with the prosecutors and forze my ankles off on the way home in the 40 min subway ride, then the 20 min drive from subway to home. Then It's not that warm in my room.

I've got my thick $12 Costco fleece pants on, but my ankles ached from the cold... then I put these on and all is starting to get better, sigh.... BTW it's 24 outside.

I can't tell a lie, I already peaked when I first got the box and I LOVED these... but I wanted to share my excitement when a big freeze settles. I am stoked! My body is in it's own little bubble of tropical island!

Thank you thank you, am spoiled rotten ...
 



... 






Those look so comfy, stay warm!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine! I got mine! I was going to wait and open the gifts slowly, but they just kept falling out of the box and into my hands.

I've officially decided to change my "wants" list to everything that @OpheliaDiFranco wants. She selected quite a few things that she loves and I absolutely love them!
 



Spoiler











Tarte Maracuja Cheek Tint in Light Nectar and Tarte "The Bright Time" with Maracuja Oil and Eye Treatment: Really excited for these. Pretty unfamiliar with Tarte but I keep eyeing the friends and family sales. And have always always wanted to try this maracuja oil I hear about.

Covergirl Lip Pencil in Splendid and Lipstick in Hypnotic: Covergirl was my first makeup and what my mom always wore so I will always love them.

NYX Butter Glosses in Maple Blondie and Eclair and Lipstick in Flower: I said I wanted a butter gloss! Well apparently I said lipstick but I was really just repeating what I read in a thread on MUT and I am sure it must have been gloss. Love love.

Urban Decay Eyeliner in 1999: I needed a purple liner! Well mostly I bought a very similar one for my secret santa gift and have totally debated switching it out so that I can keep it.

Macadamia Healing Oil Treatment: Wow have I read good things on this on MUT. Really excited.

Collagen Essential Mask Pack: I love masks!!!!!

Some random face and perfume samples: What fun!




So in conclusion, I call OpheliadiFranco for next year as well. I had no idea I wanted some of this stuff but I can't put it down. I've already put all four lip colors on (one on each quarter of my lip because I couldn't decide).  She selected the perfect colors! Thank you thank you!
Nice gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must report that we have a sly little Santee among us. Would you all believe that I came home to find a package from no other than my Santee @trekkersangel

Yup, she sent me a Sephora gift card along with the cutest mirror ever! I was so moved by her kindness. I really can't thank you enough Dani. It's another reminder of how everyone here has been so thoughtful &amp; kind.



Spoiler








 That's so sweet!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 14, 2013)

So I am home in my pajamas, dealing with a headache and cramps. The door bell rings and to my surprise I see a box left outside my door. Now I honestly was not thinking SS. An elf told me the package would get to me by the 16th, so my mind was set on getting it next week. I was totally excited to see this awesome package of holiday greetings all the way from the BK via @Jazbot! The irony is that I will be in the BX next weekend, lol.

So each package had a number on it. Now her very lovely card didn't give specific opening instructions. So like the typical NY'er that I am, I opened first and figured I would ask questions later... hehe! Below are all the goodies. Eat your heart out girls, my SS luvs me!





WARNING... This is a pic heavy spoiler!



Spoiler



Here's the box. I covered @Jazbot address to protect her privacy. Besides, I don't need everyone knowing where the best Secret Santa lives, lol. She's mine, all mine!













Thank you so much for the wonderfully sweet Christmas card. It really turned my frown upside down!





Gift #1





Woohooo. one of the things I wanted the most on my list! I just love this lip gloss.





So Gift #2 was wrapped so pretty. But I just tore into it and forgot to take a before shot. My bad, lol. Can I tell you I was beyond excited to get my Zoya Louise. I have been wanting this for months!!! And to get ColorShow in Twilight Rays? Man oh man, Santa really knew I was a good girl this year!





Gift #3





I do not own a single NYX lipstick. Glosses, butter cremes, got those. No lipstick so I am so happy for this. The color is gorg and it goes on matte, which I love. Thank you so much! See  would have been happy with just those gifts. But nope... my Secret Santa wanted me to have more, much more!





Gift #4





Sexy liquid liner from NYX. Can't wait to create a fun NYE look with this!





Gift #5





OMG, can I tell you something? I was JUST at the BSS and purchased some black adhesive for lashes. I am getting lashes in my ipsy bag and thought I would get prepared to start doing my own lashes instead of paying to get them done. This gift was right on time!





Gift #6





Yes to this! The size is perfect for traveling. A nice range of colors so I don't have to choose between neutral or colors-- got them all in one! This is coming with me to the BX next weekend.





Gift #7





Wow... an assortment of blueberry (never see this before), raspberry and strawberry truffles. Ya'll, the smell coming from this box is amazing! And since it is TOM (yeah I know TMI, lol), these won't be around too much longer!





Gift #8





An assortment of samples to play with. I just love samples. I get to try new things without buyer's regret, lol.







I can't thank you enough @Jazbot for taking the time to shop for me. You have definitely beautified my holiday season. Big hugs from me to you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am home in my pajamas, dealing with a headache and cramps. The door bell rings and to my surprise I see a box left outside my door. Now I honestly was not thinking SS. An elf told me the package would get to me by the 16th, so my mind was set on getting it next week. I was totally excited to see this awesome package of holiday greetings all the way from the BK via @Jazbot! The irony is that I will be in the BX next weekend, lol.

So each package had a number on it. Now her very lovely card didn't give specific opening instructions. So like the typical NY'er that I am, I opened first and figured I would ask questions later... hehe! Below are all the goodies. Eat your heart out girls, my SS luvs me!





WARNING... This is a pic heavy spoiler!



Spoiler



Here's the box. I covered @Jazbot address to protect her privacy. Besides, I don't need everyone knowing where the best Secret Santa lives, lol. She's mine, all mine!













Thank you so much for the wonderfully sweet Christmas card. It really turned my frown upside down!





Gift #1





Woohooo. one of the things I wanted the most on my list! I just love this lip gloss.





So Gift #2 was wrapped so pretty. But I just tore into it and forgot to take a before shot. My bad, lol. Can I tell you I was beyond excited to get my Zoya Louise. I have been wanting this for months!!! And to get ColorShow in Twilight Rays? Man oh man, Santa really knew I was a good girl this year!





Gift #3





I do not own a single NYX lipstick. Glosses, butter cremes, got those. No lipstick so I am so happy for this. The color is gorg and it goes on matte, which I love. Thank you so much! See  would have been happy with just those gifts. But nope... my Secret Santa wanted me to have more, much more!





Gift #4





Sexy liquid liner from NYX. Can't wait to create a fun NYE look with this!





Gift #5





OMG, can I tell you something? I was JUST at the BSS and purchased some black adhesive for lashes. I am getting lashes in my ipsy bag and thought I would get prepared to start doing my own lashes instead of paying to get them done. This gift was right on time!





Gift #6





Yes to this! The size is perfect for traveling. A nice range of colors so I don't have to choose between neutral or colors-- got them all in one! This is coming with me to the BX next weekend.





Gift #7





Wow... an assortment of blueberry (never see this before), raspberry and strawberry truffles. Ya'll, the smell coming from this box is amazing! And since it is TOM (yeah I know TMI, lol), these won't be around too much longer!





Gift #8





An assortment of samples to play with. I just love samples. I get to try new things without buyer's regret, lol.







I can't thank you enough @Jazbot for taking the time to shop for me. You have definitely beautified my holiday season. Big hugs from me to you!




Amazing gifts! WOW!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 14, 2013)

I really need to learn how to do the Spoiler thing so I'm not flooding the thread with pictures... 

I received my SS Present today and I think it's from @paralegalatl because she's local and wrote she didn't put her name in the box.   

Anyway!!!   Okay so here's what the box looked like before I tore into it!!  





I have hidden the chocolate covered pretzels from MrKitty because he would snarf them before I had a chance to say... "HEY PUT THOSE DOWN" 

Then I tore into the package and found much to my delight... 





First a Disney Villain Bag!!!!   Yes, there is joy in Villainy, I have already made it the Pouch of Wonder that goes in the backpack I wear when I'm riding.   

A Nyx Jumbo Lip Pencil in Hot Red - I love the color and the formula!!  I've never tried Nyx's Lip Crayons - no false modesty, the color is gorgeous on me, even with nothing else on my face.    

A Nyx Lip Pencil in Deep Red - I can't wait to play with this.   

Nyx Lipsticks in Chaos a beautiful blue red shade, Hero a true red and Electra.  Electra was surprising to me - I thought it would have an orange tint but it's a true red, warmer than the other two but still a gorgeous red that looks a-ma-zing on me.  I've never tried Nyx lipsticks - the Ulta Display is always empty except for Heinous Pink Frosts, love them!!! 

I slapped on Electra and some eyeliner right after I took the picture and am going to wear it all day!!!    

And... then as I hinted in a not so subtle way on my wish list... there was a SCARF!!!    Yes!!!  A scarf like the one I was forcing myself to make on the knitting loom and now can abandon because when I use the damn loom I find myself cursing and hating life - gah!!!   

I took a picture of it with the jacket I wear on MrKitty's bike because it's a perfect match!!!  My red stuff would clash with his garish electric blue and chrome Road King Rolling Sofa of a bike so when I'm riding BoB I wear pink.   It's actually also perfect with my riding hoodie but it's currently being slept on by a cat so I didn't take a picture.   





You were very good to me!!!   I love everything!!!   The scarf and I are going out now to brave the mall, I am not taking it off!!!


----------



## paralegalatl (Dec 14, 2013)

Yay! Glad it matched! I've been wanting to make a scarf, so I was happy to see it on your list. Check the packages...there should be kitty nail decals in one of the baggies (if not, they're mixed with my other Christmas gifts and I'll put them in the mail this week). 

I love, love, love NYX lip products...and the Ulta in Fayetteville is always out of the pretty colors, as well. 

I'm so happy you enjoy it...have a good Christmas!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Glad it matched! I've been wanting to make a scarf, so I was happy to see it on your list. Check the packages...there should be kitty nail decals in one of the baggies (if not, they're mixed with my other Christmas gifts and I'll put them in the mail this week). 

I love, love, love NYX lip products...and the Ulta in Fayetteville is always out of the pretty colors, as well. 

I'm so happy you enjoy it...have a good Christmas! 
Damn it!!  I got really excited about the scarf that I forgot to post the decals!!! 



Crazy Cat Lady Joy!!!   I am going to use these when I do my nails in Matte Red!!!    Love them!!!


----------



## paralegalatl (Dec 14, 2013)

Phew! Glad they were in there. You don't wanna see my pile o' Chirstmas stuff that hasn't been wrapped, lol! Enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ZOMGGGGGGGG I got my gifts today &amp; I cannot BELIEVE how perfect she did!  My Santa was @heath67013 and she KILLED IT!!!





Excuse the potato-quality photo but she got me gorgeous Betsey Johnson socks (Betsey is my favorite ever!), some of my favorite lippies everrrrrr (Revlon matte balm in a color I don't yet have but have wanted, a LE lip butter that I could never find here, Yes To lip balm, &amp; my absolute favorite OCC lip tars!!!!), cat eye brushes, local coffee, the butterfly mascara I've been wanting to try, some lotion, and a beautiful bracelet (that actually fits my teeny wrist AND covers my embarrassing wrist tattoo -- something I love doing, lol!)

I had the crappiest day of work ever and as soon as I walked in and saw the plain brown paper box I said "omg omg omg that's from Santa!"  -- I cannot BELIEVE how well you somehow knew my tastes.  Thank you soooooo much, @heath67013, you are the best Santa everrrrr!!!

And to my Santee, fret not, I was waiting on one more Cyber Monday item that got here today (finally!) so yours will be going out tomorrow or Saturday at the latest -- I cannot wait for you to get it!!!!!
Awesome gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I received my S'S yesterday Mystery Santa.I have not opened anything yetlove the paper and adorable mystery note also! Please come out of hiding Nice!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 14, 2013)

I need to come in and take a dance break because of all the awesome and beautiful gifts I'm seeing!  YOU LADIES ARE AMAZING!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 14, 2013)

It's here!  It's here!  It's here!  But I am on my way out the door to a Christmas party!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's here!  It's here!  It's here!  But I am on my way out the door to a Christmas party!  
Awesome! Can't wait to see photos! So excited to see what people get.

I just mailed mine out today finally! I can't wait for her to get it, hopefully it arrives safe and sound. Dear Santee, your gift is slightly on the hefty side it's over 5 lbs!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 14, 2013)

YAY!!! My package has arrived! There is only one little problem... I'm not home to open it :'( ! I NEED to know who my SS is! Grrr! I guess I'll just have to waitÂ until tomorrow.Â SS I WILL uncover your identity &amp; when I do, expect a million virtual hugs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am home in my pajamas, dealing with a headache and cramps. The door bell rings and to my surprise I see a box left outside my door. Now I honestly was not thinking SS. An elf told me the package would get to me by the 16th, so my mind was set on getting it next week. I was totally excited to see this awesome package of holiday greetings all the way from the BK via @Jazbot! The irony is that I will be in the BX next weekend, lol.

So each package had a number on it. Now her very lovely card didn't give specific opening instructions. So like the typical NY'er that I am, I opened first and figured I would ask questions later... hehe! Below are all the goodies. Eat your heart out girls, my SS luvs me!





WARNING... This is a pic heavy spoiler!



Spoiler



Here's the box. I covered @Jazbot address to protect her privacy. Besides, I don't need everyone knowing where the best Secret Santa lives, lol. She's mine, all mine!













Thank you so much for the wonderfully sweet Christmas card. It really turned my frown upside down!





Gift #1





Woohooo. one of the things I wanted the most on my list! I just love this lip gloss.





So Gift #2 was wrapped so pretty. But I just tore into it and forgot to take a before shot. My bad, lol. Can I tell you I was beyond excited to get my Zoya Louise. I have been wanting this for months!!! And to get ColorShow in Twilight Rays? Man oh man, Santa really knew I was a good girl this year!





Gift #3





I do not own a single NYX lipstick. Glosses, butter cremes, got those. No lipstick so I am so happy for this. The color is gorg and it goes on matte, which I love. Thank you so much! See  would have been happy with just those gifts. But nope... my Secret Santa wanted me to have more, much more!





Gift #4





Sexy liquid liner from NYX. Can't wait to create a fun NYE look with this!





Gift #5





OMG, can I tell you something? I was JUST at the BSS and purchased some black adhesive for lashes. I am getting lashes in my ipsy bag and thought I would get prepared to start doing my own lashes instead of paying to get them done. This gift was right on time!





Gift #6





Yes to this! The size is perfect for traveling. A nice range of colors so I don't have to choose between neutral or colors-- got them all in one! This is coming with me to the BX next weekend.





Gift #7





Wow... an assortment of blueberry (never see this before), raspberry and strawberry truffles. Ya'll, the smell coming from this box is amazing! And since it is TOM (yeah I know TMI, lol), these won't be around too much longer!





Gift #8





An assortment of samples to play with. I just love samples. I get to try new things without buyer's regret, lol.







I can't thank you enough @Jazbot for taking the time to shop for me. You have definitely beautified my holiday season. Big hugs from me to you!




Great gifts! I own that NYX liquid liner and it's a good dupe of Urban Decay's Perversion liner.

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really need to learn how to do the Spoiler thing so I'm not flooding the thread with pictures... 

I received my SS Present today and I think it's from @paralegalatl because she's local and wrote she didn't put her name in the box.   

Anyway!!!   Okay so here's what the box looked like before I tore into it!!  





I have hidden the chocolate covered pretzels from MrKitty because he would snarf them before I had a chance to say... "HEY PUT THOSE DOWN" 

Then I tore into the package and found much to my delight... 





First a Disney Villain Bag!!!!   Yes, there is joy in Villainy, I have already made it the Pouch of Wonder that goes in the backpack I wear when I'm riding.   

A Nyx Jumbo Lip Pencil in Hot Red - I love the color and the formula!!  I've never tried Nyx's Lip Crayons - no false modesty, the color is gorgeous on me, even with nothing else on my face.    

A Nyx Lip Pencil in Deep Red - I can't wait to play with this.   

Nyx Lipsticks in Chaos a beautiful blue red shade, Hero a true red and Electra.  Electra was surprising to me - I thought it would have an orange tint but it's a true red, warmer than the other two but still a gorgeous red that looks a-ma-zing on me.  I've never tried Nyx lipsticks - the Ulta Display is always empty except for Heinous Pink Frosts, love them!!! 

I slapped on Electra and some eyeliner right after I took the picture and am going to wear it all day!!!    

And... then as I hinted in a not so subtle way on my wish list... there was a SCARF!!!    Yes!!!  A scarf like the one I was forcing myself to make on the knitting loom and now can abandon because when I use the damn loom I find myself cursing and hating life - gah!!!   

I took a picture of it with the jacket I wear on MrKitty's bike because it's a perfect match!!!  My red stuff would clash with his garish electric blue and chrome Road King Rolling Sofa of a bike so when I'm riding BoB I wear pink.   It's actually also perfect with my riding hoodie but it's currently being slept on by a cat so I didn't take a picture.   





You were very good to me!!!   I love everything!!!   The scarf and I are going out now to brave the mall, I am not taking it off!!!   
Great gifts! I love that Disney bag!


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am starting to wrap presents for my in-laws when I decided to take a peek outside our door! Yay! Presents! I had to halt my chore as I am so excited to unwrap my SS presents.

Thank you @KittenZ for these awesome little stuff! You put a smile on my face when I was unwrapping them because they are sooo tiny that you really wrapped every corner of them. I am not that as patient as you. Thank you @usofjessamerica for sending the good news.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I LOOOOVE EVERYTHING! But what amazed me (to infinity and beyond), I was surprised to receive the Kat Von D Celebutard sample. I was like "NOOOOO WAY?!!! *squeeeee*"  I was mad at myself not getting it from Sephora freebie. It's in my watchlist on eBay. LOL. Also the OCC Liptars have been in my Sephora LOVES list and planning to get them next weekend! Yaaaay! You surely crossed a lot out of my wishlist.

You brought ULTA and Sephora onto my work desk and I am soooo grateful for all of these!!

Seems like all of these are going into my makeup bag for our trip to Puerto Rico this NYE!

I've got:

*Kiss Ever EZ lashes*

*Lancome Tresor vial*

*Stila Trio Lip Glosses*

*NYX liners in White and Seafoam green (my new fave color)*

*NYX ES in Sensual and Golden Dune*

*Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush in Rose Petal*

*Maybelline Baby Lips in Pink Punch*

*Maybelline Color Tattoo Pure Pigments in Breaking Bronze*

*REN samples*

*Pixi Bronzer*

*Anastasia Lash Genius*

*Kat Von D DS Celebutard*

*Revlon SL in Softsilver Red*

*Maybelline Superstay in Eternal Rose*

*Philosophy Handcream in Cranberry Medley*

*Caudalie Handcream*

*OCC Mini Lip Tars*

*Ghirardelli Milk Chocolate*


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 14, 2013)

*Thank you to my wonderful SS, @Jamie P ! *





I finally opened my SS Gift tonight, which arrived yesterday. And, it was definitely worth the wait!





First, I loved the cat card. So cute! Who doesn't love cute pets? It was a really pretty holiday card, which is now gracing my table.

Second, she included Banana treats for my dogs Bella and Kodiak. They were excited to try two this afternoon. So thoughtful!

Third, SNOWMEN! I am obsessed with Snowman, so I loved the wrapping job. The glittery tags are so cute. I have a 12 Days of Christmas!

Since my box technically arrived yesterday and we're traveling on the 24th, I decided to open Days 1 &amp; 2 today. Double the fun on Saturday!





Day 1 - 100% Pure Lotion foils. Yay! The funny thing is I had three of these samples. I really wanted to try them, but I had decided to gift them to my SS, since her wish list said she loves lotions. I really debated giving them away. But, I guess it worked out. Because now I have my own to try! Very excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Day 2 - Target (Or, Tar-jay, as I say) awesomeness! I am absolutely loving the snowman note pad. I am constantly using tiny note pads and post-it's at work, and this is just too cute. It fits my snowman obsession. My team is totally getting snowman notes this week. Haha. Also, I was excited to see the Sugar Plum lotion. This is such a cute travel size. And, the pink even matches my current Vera Bradley tote (Mocha Rouge.) I've already tossed it in.

I loved Days 1 &amp; 2. I can't wait to see the rest. I'm really excited I got a 12 Days of Christmas. How fun!

Thank you again, @Jamie P ! And, @zadidoll for organizing it!

I really almost didn't join the SS &amp; SS Nails. I decided to do it on the last sign-up date. And, I barely had enough posts. But, I am so glad I did this. Despite my hectic holiday work schedule, it's been sooo fun and relaxing to participate! I love reading these threads every evening. I am truly touched by all the generosity floating around in this thread. And, it's really put me into the holiday spirit this year. Happy Holidays!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 14, 2013)

> I finally have a picture to put to my ravings about the wonders of my SS Secretlyhoarding!Â  I love everything so much and am completely obsessed with the wallet/wristlet--it replaced my wallet immediately!Â  Again, thank you so much for all of your efforts!Â


 I had @secretlyhoarding for my SS Nails. Such lovely gifts! She definitely spoiled us well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 14, 2013)

> *Thank you to my wonderful SS, **@Jamie P** !* :santa: I finally opened my SS Gift tonight, which arrived yesterday. And, it was definitely worth the wait!
> 
> First, I loved the cat card. So cute! Who doesn't love cute pets? It was a really pretty holiday card, which is now gracing my table. Second, she included Banana treats for my dogs Bella and Kodiak. They were excited to try two this afternoon. So thoughtful! Third, SNOWMEN! I am obsessed with Snowman, so I loved the wrapping job. The glittery tags are so cute. I have a 12 Days of Christmas! Since my box technically arrived yesterday and we're traveling on the 24th, I decided to open Days 1 &amp; 2 today. Double the fun on Saturday!
> 
> Day 1 - 100% Pure Lotion foils. Yay! The funny thing is I had three of these samples. I really wanted to try them, but I had decided to gift them to my SS, since her wish list said she loves lotions. I really debated giving them away. But, I guess it worked out. Because now I have my own to try! Very excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Day 2 - Target (Or, Tar-jay, as I say) awesomeness! I am absolutely loving the snowman note pad. I am constantly using tiny note pads and post-it's at work, and this is just too cute. It fits my snowman obsession. My team is totally getting snowman notes this week. Haha. Also, I was excited to see the Sugar Plum lotion. This is such a cute travel size. And, the pink even matches my current Vera Bradley tote (Mocha Rouge.) I've already tossed it in. I loved Days 1 &amp; 2. I can't wait to see the rest. I'm really excited I got a 12 Days of Christmas. How fun! Thank you again, @Jamie P ! And, @zadidoll for organizing it! I really almost didn't join the SS &amp; SS Nails. I decided to do it on the last sign-up date. And, I barely had enough posts. But, I am so glad I did this. Despite my hectic holiday work schedule, it's been sooo fun and relaxing to participate! I love reading these threads every evening. I am truly touched by all the generosity floating around in this thread. And, it's really put me into the holiday spirit this year. Happy Holidays!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! You were so much fun to shop for, both in stores and shopping my stash. Each day gets better, I promise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 14, 2013)

Spoiler









 







Thank you @blueangel1023 for the amazing gifts!  First off, let me just say that you did an amazing job of wrapping my gifts. Everything was so color co-ordinated and neat! I admire your gift wrapping skills. 

Anyways, I received this two days ago but I haven't been on my computer until now so that's why I had to wait to post the reveal. When I saw that Stila kit, I was so shocked!! I absolutely love it. The cheek and lip convertible color is definitely my new HG blush. It has such a gorgeous natural look to it and it lasts all day. Also, the Stila kitten eyeshadow is amazing. I've been wearing it every single day and I'm definitely going to be buying the full size when I run out. 

The stuff from Lush is awesome. The Charity Pot has this wonderful almond smell and it's so moisturizing. I also think it's super cool that some of the proceeds go towards helping wildlife.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The soaps from Lush are so much fun. When I first opened them, I was like it's squishy. It feels kinda like playdoh and they smell soooo good. 

In addition, I love the colors of Ulta eyeshadow that you got me. Whenever I go to Ulta, I'll always stand there and stare at all the colors and never pick one. But you went and picked me the perfect colors. I absolutely love them! The eyeliner is also super gorgeous. 

I love little samples and that sample of Sephora face primer is so cool. I've actually never used face primer so thank you for getting me started hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The chocolate was also reaaaaalllly good. It disappeared in *cough cough* five minutes *cough cough*. 

Overall, I am so thankful that you were my Secret Santa! Thank you for the thought and time that you put into shopping for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




I am starting to wrap presents for my in-laws when I decided to take a peek outside our door! Yay! Presents! I had to halt my chore as I am so excited to unwrap my SS presents.

Thank you @KittenZ for these awesome little stuff! You put a smile on my face when I was unwrapping them because they are sooo tiny that you really wrapped every corner of them. I am not that as patient as you. Thank you @usofjessamerica for sending the good news.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I LOOOOVE EVERYTHING! But what amazed me (to infinity and beyond), I was surprised to receive the Kat Von D Celebutard sample. I was like "NOOOOO WAY?!!! *squeeeee*"  I was mad at myself not getting it from Sephora freebie. It's in my watchlist on eBay. LOL. Also the OCC Liptars have been in my Sephora LOVES list and planning to get them next weekend! Yaaaay! You surely crossed a lot out of my wishlist.

You brought ULTA and Sephora onto my work desk and I am soooo grateful for all of these!!

Seems like all of these are going into my makeup bag for our trip to Puerto Rico this NYE!

I've got:

*Kiss Ever EZ lashes*

*Lancome Tresor vial*

*Stila Trio Lip Glosses*

*NYX liners in White and Seafoam green (my new fave color)*

*NYX ES in Sensual and Golden Dune*

*Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush in Rose Petal*

*Maybelline Baby Lips in Pink Punch*

*Maybelline Color Tattoo Pure Pigments in Breaking Bronze*

*REN samples*

*Pixi Bronzer*

*Anastasia Lash Genius*

*Kat Von D DS Celebutard*

*Revlon SL in Softsilver Red*

*Maybelline Superstay in Eternal Rose*

*Philosophy Handcream in Cranberry Medley*

*Caudalie Handcream*

*OCC Mini Lip Tars*

*Ghirardelli Milk Chocolate*

I am so glad that you liked your presents. I had so much fun shopping for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am home in my pajamas, dealing with a headache and cramps. The door bell rings and to my surprise I see a box left outside my door. Now I honestly was not thinking SS. An elf told me the package would get to me by the 16th, so my mind was set on getting it next week. I was totally excited to see this awesome package of holiday greetings all the way from the BK via @Jazbot! The irony is that I will be in the BX next weekend, lol.

So each package had a number on it. Now her very lovely card didn't give specific opening instructions. So like the typical NY'er that I am, I opened first and figured I would ask questions later... hehe! Below are all the goodies. Eat your heart out girls, my SS luvs me!





WARNING... This is a pic heavy spoiler!



Spoiler



Here's the box. I covered @Jazbot address to protect her privacy. Besides, I don't need everyone knowing where the best Secret Santa lives, lol. She's mine, all mine!













Thank you so much for the wonderfully sweet Christmas card. It really turned my frown upside down!





Gift #1





Woohooo. one of the things I wanted the most on my list! I just love this lip gloss.





So Gift #2 was wrapped so pretty. But I just tore into it and forgot to take a before shot. My bad, lol. Can I tell you I was beyond excited to get my Zoya Louise. I have been wanting this for months!!! And to get ColorShow in Twilight Rays? Man oh man, Santa really knew I was a good girl this year!





Gift #3





I do not own a single NYX lipstick. Glosses, butter cremes, got those. No lipstick so I am so happy for this. The color is gorg and it goes on matte, which I love. Thank you so much! See  would have been happy with just those gifts. But nope... my Secret Santa wanted me to have more, much more!





Gift #4





Sexy liquid liner from NYX. Can't wait to create a fun NYE look with this!





Gift #5





OMG, can I tell you something? I was JUST at the BSS and purchased some black adhesive for lashes. I am getting lashes in my ipsy bag and thought I would get prepared to start doing my own lashes instead of paying to get them done. This gift was right on time!





Gift #6





Yes to this! The size is perfect for traveling. A nice range of colors so I don't have to choose between neutral or colors-- got them all in one! This is coming with me to the BX next weekend.





Gift #7





Wow... an assortment of blueberry (never see this before), raspberry and strawberry truffles. Ya'll, the smell coming from this box is amazing! And since it is TOM (yeah I know TMI, lol), these won't be around too much longer!





Gift #8





An assortment of samples to play with. I just love samples. I get to try new things without buyer's regret, lol.







I can't thank you enough @Jazbot for taking the time to shop for me. You have definitely beautified my holiday season. Big hugs from me to you!




AWWEEE!!! I am so happy you liked everything. I wanted to get you things from your list and also choose items that I thought your would like from stalking your page. I am happy everything showed at perfect timing too!! I am pretty good at that at times I will admit. @DeSha I am so happy you are happy!

Enjoy all of your beauty items!! :








From your Santa.


----------



## DeSha (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't thank you enough @Jazbot for taking the time to shop for me. You have definitely beautified my holiday season. Big hugs from me to you!




AWWEEE!!! I am so happy you liked everything. I wanted to get you things from your list and also choose items that I thought your would like from stalking your page. I am happy everything showed at perfect timing too!! I am pretty good at that at times I will admit. @DeSha I am so happy you are happy!

Enjoy all of your beauty items!! :








From your Santa.


I certainly will @Jazbot! I have promptly devoured several truffles and made swatches of my nail polishes. Life is good, lol. May you have a wonderful holiday season filled with as much happiness as you have given to me!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 15, 2013)

with every reveal I get more and more excited and antsy for my package this is the best kind of anticipation. my gifts went out today and my santee should have it around Wednesday. I cant wait for her to open it.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 15, 2013)

Yay secret Santa gift! Thank you so much Kellsbells! Everything is prefect! Could not have asked for a more amazing pick for secret Santa!!! OMG. I know u guys have talked about this but I can't figure out how to do a spoiler form an iPhone so I'm not gonna be able to post pics tomorrow when I can upload them to my computer...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 15, 2013)

> Yay secret Santa gift! Thank you so much Kellsbells! Everything is prefect! Could not have asked for a more amazing pick for secret Santa!!! OMG. I know u guys have talked about this but I can't figure out how to do a spoiler form an iPhone so I'm not gonna be able to post pics tomorrow when I can upload them to my computer...


 Just type in [.spoiler] your texts and pics here [./spoiler] take out the .s and you're good to go


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 15, 2013)

Spoiler



practicing--thanks @usofjessamerica! [/spoiler


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Dec 15, 2013)

Spoiler







. My beautiful gift-untouched...



everything opened!



Boscia peppermint blotting papers, eyeshadow compact, BPAL oil, Tokyomilk hand cream, body butter...












fortune cookie soap Jelly (super excited to try this!) and pouf... Black honey gloss and lipstick (yay!!) Julep polish Tobacco candle Mud mask Various candy Adorable candy pooping reindeer!!! And yummy real maple syrup!


Thank you again @kellsbells for an amazing gift! This is probably the only one I will receiv all year...( don't have family, my daughter is too little, and my partner is out of work so we aren't exchanging). So this is more appreciated than you know!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok I need a frickin' list of people who aren't getting gifts. I refuse to let people go without Xmas. It breaks my heart. My SS gift will be the only one that's a surprise but I definitely bought myself gifts for Z to wrap for me.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


. My beautiful gift-untouched...

 everything opened! 

 Boscia peppermint blotting papers, eyeshadow compact, BPAL oil, Tokyomilk hand cream, body butter...













fortune cookie soap Jelly (super excited to try this!) and pouf...
Black honey gloss and lipstick (yay!!)
Julep polish
Tobacco candle
Mud mask
Various candy
Adorable candy pooping reindeer!!!
And yummy real maple syrup!
Thank you again @kellsbells for an amazing gift! This is probably the only one I will receiv all year...( don't have family, my daughter is too little, and my partner is out of work so we aren't exchanging). So this is more appreciated than you know!!! Ooh, I spy BPAL!  Carnation, plum, and musk!  Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Santa was Susan, please let me know who you are? I would like to thank you properly.

Unfortunately, I can't get pictures to load.

She got me LUSH!!!!!! The exact products I wanted to try. The cupcake mask and a massage bar in a cute handkerchief.

She sent balanceMe lipgloss, a UK brand. I wanted to try international brands , and she listened to me. Hydroxatone 90 second wrinkle reducer in on the go singles. This is perfect because I will be traveling weekly for work to Memphis soon. Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator, this is a neat highlighter.

She sent Aveda invati system samples. Exfoliating shampoo, Thickening conditioner, and Scalp Revitalizer. This should do great for my thin hair.

And last she sent Bosia peppermint blotting linens and Smith's Rosebud Salve. Blotting papers are always welcome. I recently started using Rosebud Salve, it'll be nice to have an extra for my side table.

What an awesome Santa I have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice gifts!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








I received my gift on Thursday from @MargoJulianna. Sorry I finally had a free moment to take pictures and post. Margo completely spoiled me! I received so many items that I can not wait to try.

Here's what my wonderful SS sent me:
-Ardell lashes - can't wait to try these out next weekend for a friends wedding
-Tweezerman tweezers - needed a new set so badly
-Buxom mascara - A brand I've never tried.. Maybe my HG?
-Quo Jewel Palette - A brand I've never heard of and these colors are beautiful!
-Eos lip balm - one of my favorite lip balms





-Star looks bronzer and brow shader - I can't wait to try both out
-Ferrero chocolates - who doesn't love chocolates?

Overall, I can not thank SS enough! I love my gifts but more importantly I had such a wonderful time seeing what everyone else received and how it brightened everyone's day!

Quo is the house brand for Shoppers Drugmart in Canada, and is sold exclusively sold in their stores. I bought my SS a Quo palette to try - they're supposed to be UD quality, and most shades at dupes from the Naked palettes. They are usually only available during the holidays, and often sell out. So lucky you!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 15, 2013)

> with every reveal I get more and more excited and antsy for my package this is the best kind of anticipation. my gifts went out today and my santee should have it around Wednesday. I cant wait for her to open it.


 I am right there with you. Im stalking my front door like a crazy person. If hubby gets home before me I'm calling- did I get a package, where is it from, send me a pic. I can't wait for to find out who my SS is!!! This anticipation is more intense than waiting for boxes to be up on BB on the 10th....lol. It warms my heart to see everyone's gifts. The thought put into each one is so touching.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LolaJay You are AMAZING! A GODDESS OF GIFTS! I'm trying very hard not to spazz out completely here, but it's so hard to do!







Spoiler







First off, look at how pretty the address name is! I can't show the entire box, but it was absolutely fantastic! I'm going ot hang on to the box for a long time!





And now, the inside goodies! Look at all of that! And so beautifully wrapped!





My cats were there looking at what comes out of the new box (they want the box too, but it's mine!). Here's Link looking at his kitty treats and toys! After this picture was taken, he and Charles ran off with the toys that were in the little box. They're knocking it around the living room now!





Everything unwrapped! IT WAS HEAVEN IN A BOX!

Sander's Favorites

-Locally made chocolates! I'm going to wait to eat these, I don't want to blow through everything in one sitting. I must savor each and every bite!

Gourmet Lollipops in Grape &amp; Pink Lemonade

-Out of all the possible flavors Lauren could have picked, she picked two of my all time favorite flavors!

Sea Salt Caramels

-I love Sea Salt caramels with a passion. I'm also trying very, very hard not to eat them all, but I can't guarantee they'll make it past the weekend.

Assorted Chocolates

-I immediately at the chocolate covered graham cracker and it was delicious!

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner

-I've been meaning to try a new eyeliner, and the blue shade was just the color I need in my collection! It couldn't have been any better!

Hard Candy Baked Eyeshadow

-Yay! I love Hard Candy and I've never gotten to try their shadows. The purple shades are gorgeous and I can't wait to try them with my Naked palette, it'll be gorgeous!

Sweet Pea &amp; Faye Lip Color

-This took some serious detective work! I mentioned in one post on how I wanted to try this in the Scuba shade, and here it is! YESSSSSS!

Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadow 2AM

-I've been wanting to try these shadows, specifically this shade! AMAZING! And it came with glittery stickers too! I love stickers!

Revlon Parfumerie Nail Color

-I haven't been able to find this locally, so I'm super excited to get these. AND the color choices were nothing short of perfect! I love bright candy red nails and dark purples.

Batman Coin Purse

-MWAHAHAHA! I love Batman and nearly screamed when I saw this case. It's perfect for storing the chocolates and caramels for secret snacking! And I can put some smaller makeup pieces in it for a to-go kit!

Freeman Face Masks

-I'm a sucker for face masks, and it's not very popular here, so I can't wait to try these. The clay one sounds amazing!

Escada Shimmer Powder

-SHIMMER! I love all things shimmery and sparkly. PLUS it's scented!

Bella Pierre Glitter

-Bright red glitter, perfect for Christmas! I love glitter and can't wait to try this one in various styles.

Jesse's Girl Pigment

-We don't have Jesse's Girl products locally and I've really been wanting to try some. The color Lauren chose is a gorgeous green-gold duo chrome!

Froggy Chip Clips

-Someone else here got these clips and I thought they were the cutest thing! Now I have my own froggy clips! I don't know if this is due to more detective work, or just pure coincidence. Nonetheless, my life feels complete.

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Lauren!!! This has been the best present I've gotten in over 10 years! So much thought and care was put into this gift that it makes me want to cry. I couldn't be any happier. Thank you!






Awesome gifts, so much candy! &amp; that batman bag is adorable.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my Secret Santa photos..  Thank you so much Susan, I'm touched by how much thought you put into it.














Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I could upload pictures from my [email protected] did such a cute job on the wrapping, even making some adorable origami containers for small goodies like shadows and polish.

I did open a few more bonbons and found some delightful Milani and Revlon lip colors, and the neatest little set of Pop Beauty eyeliners and that cool silver Milani pencil. I think I'm in love with the Milani Lovely Rouge--this just might be the most perfect red lipstick I have ever come across! Aaaaand...Rockateur!!!! Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!!! I LOVE that blush and I had been hedging on buying it for weeks. You are awesome!

My babies are enjoying the kitty toys, and I wanted to thank you also for the Ghirardelli. It is truly a delight. I have been a very good girl about my carbs since finding out last Spring that I'm diabetic (and I've killed off 75 pounds since!) but between my nutritionist and myself we are able to work the occasional little treat into a day. The Ghirardelli squares, especially the dark ones, have surprisingly little carb content in one piece (a serving is four of them) so I allow myself one a day and it turns out to hit the spot just right. Bless you multiple times over!
Sounds like a great gift, congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 15, 2013)

On the 3rd Day of Christmas...

My SS @Jamie P spoiled me with a spa day! Thank you!

This is perfect because I was just stressing about everything I need to do today. In addition, I am dreading Monday and a very busy week. Blah! Haha


----------



## angienharry (Dec 15, 2013)

> On the 3rd Day of Christmas... My SS @Jamie P Â spoiled me with a spa day! Thank you! This is perfect because I was just stressing about everything I need to do today. In addition, I am dreading Monday and a very busy week. Blah! Haha Â


 That's awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My present came!! Thank you so much @lovepink! I'm so sorry that I didn't have much for you to go by--I saw the discussion thread so late! And I was really open to receiving anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But you did an great job!! Tons of stuff from my subscriptions that I wanted to receive, but didn't!

Sorry their all sideways, I wasn't sure how to rotate them!   

   

 


 Also, me and my roommates LOVE the coasters!! They match our living room very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yayayay!

Nice!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 15, 2013)

Okay, so my SS is no other than @puppymomofthree! You are a sneaky one, I never would have guessed it was you! I love all the pretties that you sent my way and must admit that I kept giggling like a 6 year old as I unwrapped each item. You did such a wonderful job that I have one question for you... Will you be my SS next year?







Spoiler







Look at all the shiny wrapping paper... Ooh and So many things to open!









Two of my most favorite things... Anime &amp; sweets! The instructions on the Advent calendar state to have one piece of chocolate a day. However, I have modified it to 4 a day - Oopsies!

I love that you took the time to make me a Anime themed card &amp; the almond covered Hersheys were a perfect addition. In fact, I love Hersheys so much that I'm planning a trip to Vegas when they open the Hershey's factory next year.





These are my very first Stila eye shadows, so I'm super jazzed to try them. I was floored when I opened up the palette to find the most perfect neutrals all together in the cutest packaging. I also love the beautiful quote on the lid. "We do not remember days, we remember moments."





1. Pacifica Sulfate-free body wash in French Lilac - Oh my gosh! You got me Pacifica!!! Can't wait to try this, it smells so sweet &amp; clean.

2. Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter - The delightful scents were wafting in the air before I even unwrapped this tube of goodness. I love the scent of coconuts &amp; will be saving it for summer.

3. Julep body frosting in Pink grapefruit - I don't have anything from Julep so this is another first for me. The consistency of this product, is like nothing I have ever tried before &amp; the scent is so yummy!

4. Bliss high intense hand cream - Definitely NEED this! The winter weather has made my hands a flaky mess.

5. 417 ocean hand moisturizer -  Again, a necessity for my poor hands. Love that it's from Israel and the scent is delightful.

6. VMV Hypoallergenics lotion - Great size for me to throw in my purse and rehydrate my skin throughout the day.





7. New Exquisite oil - I had a sample of this and used it up quickly, so I'm happy to have some more.

8. Julep Elixir organic argan oil - I'm looking forward to use this, it looks like it may turnout to be a holy grail product.

9. GlamGlow - Okay, I don't know how you found out that I was REALLY disappointed when I didn't get this in my IPSY. I am so excited to final get a chance to try this and see for myself, what everybody is raving about.

10. Butter London in Fairy Lights - This is the most perfect color that I have ever laid my eyes on! When I am done posting, I plan on painting my nails with this divine shade of pink! LOVE, LOVE. LOVE this and the name is so cute!

11. Stila palette in portrait of a perfect eye - Putting this in my purse for daily use.





12. Too Faced tinted Beauty balm - I love BB cream for my daily look and I have yet to try this.

13. Urban Decay prep spray - Love this stuff! It helps reduce the redness on my cheeks.

14. Ahava velvet body lotion - I always wanted to try this and in this very scent too!

15. IPKN BB cream - Again, I love me some BB cream &amp; this is another brand I haven't tried.

16. Illume Balsam &amp; Cedar soy candle - YAY! Smells like Christmas! I guess it should since you are a Secret Santa, lol.

17. Bare Minerals eye brightener - I hear so many great things about this brand and can't wait to final try it for myself.


As promised, I send you a million virtual (((HUGS))))! Thank you SO much for all the wonderful gifts! I could tell that your gifts were well thought out (Sulfate-free, organic, paraben free, etc...) I love every single item and look forward to using all my glorious goodies! @puppymomofthree, you are the best SS a gal can ask for!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so my SS is no other than @puppymomofthree! You are a sneaky one, I never would have guessed it was you! I love all the pretties that you sent my way and must admit that I kept giggling like a 6 year old as I unwrapped each item. You did such a wonderful job that I have one question for you... Will you be my SS next year?








Spoiler







Look at all the shiny wrapping paper... Ooh and So many things to open!









Two of my most favorite things... Anime &amp; sweets! The instructions on the Advent calendar state to have one piece of chocolate a day. However, I have modified it to 4 a day - Oopsies!

I love that you took the time to make me a Anime themed card &amp; the almond covered Hersheys were a perfect addition. In fact, I love Hersheys so much that I'm planning a trip to Vegas when they open the Hershey's factory next year.





These are my very first Stila eye shadows, so I'm super jazzed to try them. I was floored when I opened up the palette to find the most perfect neutrals all together in the cutest packaging. I also love the beautiful quote on the lid. "We do not remember days, we remember moments."





1. Pacifica Sulfate-free body wash in French Lilac - Oh my gosh! You got me Pacifica!!! Can't wait to try this, it smells so sweet &amp; clean.

2. Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter - The delightful scents were wafting in the air before I even unwrapped this tube of goodness. I love the scent of coconuts &amp; will be saving it for summer.

3. Julep body frosting in Pink grapefruit - I don't have anything from Julep so this is another first for me. The consistency of this product, is like nothing I have ever tried before &amp; the scent is so yummy!

4. Bliss high intense hand cream - Definitely NEED this! The winter weather has made my hands a flaky mess.

5. 417 ocean hand moisturizer -  Again, a necessity for my poor hands. Love that it's from Israel and the scent is delightful.

6. VMV Hypoallergenics lotion - Great size for me to throw in my purse and rehydrate my skin throughout the day.





7. New Exquisite oil - I had a sample of this and used it up quickly, so I'm happy to have some more.

8. Julep Elixir organic argan oil - I'm looking forward to use this, it looks like it may turnout to be a holy grail product.

9. GlamGlow - Okay, I don't know how you found out that I was REALLY disappointed when I didn't get this in my IPSY. I am so excited to final get a chance to try this and see for myself, what everybody is raving about.

10. Butter London in Fairy Lights - This is the most perfect color that I have ever laid my eyes on! When I am done posting, I plan on painting my nails with this divine shade of pink! LOVE, LOVE. LOVE this and the name is so cute!

11. Stila palette in portrait of a perfect eye - Putting this in my purse for daily use.





12. Too Faced tinted Beauty balm - I love BB cream for my daily look and I have yet to try this.

13. Urban Decay prep spray - Love this stuff! It helps reduce the redness on my cheeks.

14. Ahava velvet body lotion - I always wanted to try this and in this very scent too!

15. IPKN BB cream - Again, I love me some BB cream &amp; this is another brand I haven't tried.

16. Illume Balsam &amp; Cedar soy candle - YAY! Smells like Christmas! I guess it should since you are a Secret Santa, lol.

17. Bare Minerals eye brightener - I hear so many great things about this brand and can't wait to final try it for myself.


As promised, I send you a million virtual (((HUGS))))! Thank you SO much for all the wonderful gifts! I could tell that your gifts were well thought out (Sulfate-free, organic, paraben free, etc...) I love every single item and look forward to using all my glorious goodies! @puppymomofthree, you are the best SS a gal can ask for!




Whoa....those gifts are amazing! Fantastic job @puppymomofthree!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

I finally got to open my gift today!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]





















MY SS is @tgooberbutt and she did an amazing job with everything. As soon as I opened the box and saw the beautiful handmade card and read it I started crying. I must have looked really weird crying with my chipmunk cheeks because the hubby came over to see what was wrong. I handed the hubby the card and he just said wow!. Then I saw the candy and I stated crying again because I love all of them and the Crunch brings back awesome childhood memories. As per my SS instructions I only opened one gift today. I have to say I am in love with the beautiful polka dot paper and I will keep it for ever and ever. Also the little note was adorable. I am beyond thankful for this gift and I feel really blessed to be receiving it. It is completely amazing how someone who does not know me can take the time to do something so incredibly special. I don't even know how to feel other than extremely emotional. I cant wait to see what I unwrap for day 2. As soon as I am able I will go on a candy binge with all my new sweets. I am a big emotional mess right now, once again thanks @tgooberbutt!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 15, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you @blueangel1023 Â for the amazing gifts! Â First off, let me just say that you did an amazing job of wrapping my gifts. Everything was so color co-ordinated and neat! I admire your gift wrapping skills.Â  Anyways, I received this two days ago but I haven't been on my computer until now so that's why I had to wait to post the reveal. When I saw that Stila kit, I was so shocked!! I absolutely love it. The cheek and lip convertible color is definitely my new HG blush. It has such a gorgeous natural look to it and it lasts all day. Also, the Stila kitten eyeshadow is amazing. I've been wearing it every single day and I'm definitely going to be buying the full size when I run out.Â  The stuff from Lush is awesome. The Charity Pot has this wonderful almond smell and it's so moisturizing. I also think it's super cool that some of the proceeds go towards helping wildlife.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The soaps from Lush are so much fun. When I first opened them, I was like it's squishy. It feels kinda like playdoh and they smell soooo good.Â  In addition, I love the colors of Ulta eyeshadow that you got me. Whenever I go to Ulta, I'll always stand there and stare at all the colors and never pick one. But you went and picked me the perfect colors. I absolutely love them! The eyeliner is also super gorgeous.Â  I love little samples and that sample of Sephora face primer is so cool. I've actually never used face primer so thank you for getting me started hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The chocolate was also reaaaaalllly good. It disappeared in *cough cough* five minutes *cough cough*.Â  Overall, I am so thankful that you were my Secret Santa! Thank you for the thought and time that you put into shopping for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great! I'm glad you liked everything. I'm a big fan of lush as well, and those fun soaps are so versatile. Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 15, 2013)

My SS was Morre22. You were more than generous. I love how you wrapped everything so nicely! Thank you so much, especially for getting a lot of the things from my wishlist. I know you took the time and effort to get something I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I did the spoiler thing right. lol, but thanks again for the lovely gifts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I received Pink Sugar perfume, MAC wipes (My HG!) A coin purse with a pair of earrings and a necklace, Hello Kitty lip balm and pen, Kat Von D eyeliner (can't wait to use this) NARS shadow base primer. I've always used the UDPP and Too Faced primer, so I'm curious to try this. Urban Decay saturated high gloss in Lovechild (love the color!) Benefit stay don't stray mini primer, sephora mini body wash in blueberry, Sinful nail polish in Oasis (I love pink!)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS was Morre22. You were more than generous. I love how you wrapped everything so nicely! Thank you so much, especially for getting a lot of the things from my wishlist. I know you took the time and effort to get something I wanted





I hope I did the spoiler thing right. lol, but thanks again for the lovely gifts!




  








I received Pink Sugar perfume, MAC wipes (My HG!) A coin purse with a pair of earrings and a necklace, Hello Kitty lip balm and pen, Kat Von D eyeliner (can't wait to use this) NARS shadow base primer. I've always used the UDPP and Too Faced primer, so I'm curious to try this. Urban Decay saturated high gloss in Lovechild (love the color!) Benefit stay don't stray mini primer, sephora mini body wash in blueberry, Sinful nail polish in Oasis (I love pink!)

I love those earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Awesome gift


----------



## morre22 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS was Morre22. You were more than generous. I love how you wrapped everything so nicely! Thank you so much, especially for getting a lot of the things from my wishlist. I know you took the time and effort to get something I wanted





I hope I did the spoiler thing right. lol, but thanks again for the lovely gifts!




  








I received Pink Sugar perfume, MAC wipes (My HG!) A coin purse with a pair of earrings and a necklace, Hello Kitty lip balm and pen, Kat Von D eyeliner (can't wait to use this) NARS shadow base primer. I've always used the UDPP and Too Faced primer, so I'm curious to try this. Urban Decay saturated high gloss in Lovechild (love the color!) Benefit stay don't stray mini primer, sephora mini body wash in blueberry, Sinful nail polish in Oasis (I love pink!)

YAY I'm so happy you got it and like everything! I had so much fun shopping for you =] I forgot to put the instructions in there for the little nail decals so if you don't know how to use them definitely let me know and I will message you the instructions =]   Lol and you make me feel good about my poor wrapping skills hahahaha


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got to open my gift today!

Hooray!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I panicked when I read that you got your wisdom teeth removed - all I could think about was, what JC327 was gonna do with all the candy? But, I just remembered...If you need to, there's a bottle of aspirin in there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No joke! I tried to find out what was hard to get in Germany, and read that aspirin is a pain in the ass (pun intended) to get there. So.... if the wisdom teeth area still smarts, I got you covered there too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to see what you open up next!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 15, 2013)

So I waited all week looking for my package... and then I left yesterday (probably an hour before the mail came) to go Richmond (2 hrs away) and got back today to find it chilling in our foyer waiting for me. I was literally like, "OMG WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!" and ran around cheering.

This weekend has been so generous for me. I went to a Narnian themed Christmas party and my friends gave me part of my birthday present (my birthday was in November... lol) and they got me the cutest little earrings! They got me a rose-gold earrings that were rose shaped studs and little gold apple studs. They were disney princess themed and they chipped in together buy them in 14k gold so that I wouldn't be allergic to them!!

SO LET ME SHOW YOU MY PRETTIES!!::



Spoiler







Here is the back of the box so that all the addresses are covered lol



 
My box was bustin' open!



 
LOOK AT THE GOODIES!!! Sorry for my always messy bed hahaha



 
OMG SO I got LUSH! (MORE LIKE LUST AHHAHHAHAHA THEY SMELL SO GOOD!)

Catrice and Essence Eyeshadow palettes (German brand!) 
CHOCOLATE!!

Hair Clips! 

Acorn Ornament!

Samples in German!

Hand Cream!

Lip Scrub

Chapstick! 
SO MUCH STUFF!!





AND SOMETHING FOR MY DOGGIE!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Unless it's for me... but I'm pretty sure it's for my dog!! 



 I LOVE THIS TOTE BAG!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And my love Secret Santa was::

DRUMROLL PLEASE!!!!!!

@JC327

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!

I feel so well stalked. lol

And here are some extra photos::





A Xmas present from my friend yesterday. I have yet to take it off... lol



 And the earrings my friends got me.

I'm feeling so blessed/grateful/overwhelmed with squishy good feelings.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I waited all week looking for my package... and then I left yesterday (probably an hour before the mail came) to go Richmond (2 hrs away) and got back today to find it chilling in our foyer waiting for me. I was literally like, "OMG WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!" and ran around cheering.

This weekend has been so generous for me. I went to a Narnian themed Christmas party and my friends gave me part of my birthday present (my birthday was in November... lol) and they got me the cutest little earrings! They got me a rose-gold earrings that were rose shaped studs and little gold apple studs. They were disney princess themed and they chipped in together buy them in 14k gold so that I wouldn't be allergic to them!!

SO LET ME SHOW YOU MY PRETTIES!!::



Spoiler







Here is the back of the box so that all the addresses are covered lol



 
My box was bustin' open!



 
LOOK AT THE GOODIES!!! Sorry for my always messy bed hahaha



 
OMG SO I got LUSH! (MORE LIKE LUST AHHAHHAHAHA THEY SMELL SO GOOD!)

Catrice and Essence Eyeshadow palettes (German brand!) 
CHOCOLATE!!

Hair Clips! 

Acorn Ornament!

Samples in German!

Hand Cream!

Lip Scrub

Chapstick! 
SO MUCH STUFF!!





AND SOMETHING FOR MY DOGGIE!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Unless it's for me... but I'm pretty sure it's for my dog!! 



 I LOVE THIS TOTE BAG!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And my love Secret Santa was::

DRUMROLL PLEASE!!!!!!

@JC327

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!

I feel so well stalked. lol

And here are some extra photos::





A Xmas present from my friend yesterday. I have yet to take it off... lol



 And the earrings my friends got me.

I'm feeling so blessed/grateful/overwhelmed with squishy good feelings.


 Great gifts! I LOVE that hat!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 15, 2013)

@mermuse I love the gifts you sent me!  I have been so very busy that I have not had time to take and post pictures, but I will have time tomorrow afternoon or evening!  The presents are amazing and I am already enjoying some of them!  Thank you so much! They are awesome!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

My last gift from @pooteeweet213 came today (she ordered it from Hautelook so it shipped to me separately). SO EXCITING. Thanks again. Best Santa ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 16, 2013)

@yousoldtheworld yay! that's my favorite palette ever!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @yousoldtheworld yay! that's my favorite palette ever!
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had been wanting it for a while. 1. because it's so freakin'  cute, and 2. because my neutral/nude selection is sorely lacking (I'm more of a brights girl, and am trying to branch out). So happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last gift from @pooteeweet213 came today (she ordered it from Hautelook so it shipped to me separately). SO EXCITING. Thanks again. Best Santa ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Yay! So glad it made it okay! I hope you enjoy it--I totally love mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Dec 16, 2013)

> @mermuse Â I love the gifts you sent me! Â I have been so very busy thatÂ I have not had time to take and post pictures, but I will have time tomorrow afternoon or evening! Â The presents are amazing and I am already enjoying some of them! Â Thank you so much! They are awesome!


 Yay! Glad to hear it got there safe and sound and you are already enjoying some items! I look forward to the full reveal!!


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay. So my giftee is going to figure out it is me soon so I don't think it matters if I say this. Hers is out for delivery delivered!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Aaaaahhhs and ooooos for the lovely gifts. I am enjoying reading this thread. My santee will have her gift very very very soon.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Guess what???!!!! My box is schedule for delivery tomorrow... So exciting!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








I received my gift on Thursday from @MargoJulianna. Sorry I finally had a free moment to take pictures and post. Margo completely spoiled me! I received so many items that I can not wait to try.

Here's what my wonderful SS sent me:
-Ardell lashes - can't wait to try these out next weekend for a friends wedding
-Tweezerman tweezers - needed a new set so badly
-Buxom mascara - A brand I've never tried.. Maybe my HG?
-Quo Jewel Palette - A brand I've never heard of and these colors are beautiful!
-Eos lip balm - one of my favorite lip balms





-Star looks bronzer and brow shader - I can't wait to try both out
-Ferrero chocolates - who doesn't love chocolates?

Overall, I can not thank SS enough! I love my gifts but more importantly I had such a wonderful time seeing what everyone else received and how it brightened everyone's day!
Great gifts!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 16, 2013)

You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.  

This is as far as i've gotten:









I's bigger on the inside!!!!!!!! 




Edited to add pictures because i'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!! 

edited again to add that @Charity1217  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am home in my pajamas, dealing with a headache and cramps. The door bell rings and to my surprise I see a box left outside my door. Now I honestly was not thinking SS. An elf told me the package would get to me by the 16th, so my mind was set on getting it next week. I was totally excited to see this awesome package of holiday greetings all the way from the BK via @Jazbot! The irony is that I will be in the BX next weekend, lol.

So each package had a number on it. Now her very lovely card didn't give specific opening instructions. So like the typical NY'er that I am, I opened first and figured I would ask questions later... hehe! Below are all the goodies. Eat your heart out girls, my SS luvs me!





WARNING... This is a pic heavy spoiler!



Spoiler



Here's the box. I covered @Jazbot address to protect her privacy. Besides, I don't need everyone knowing where the best Secret Santa lives, lol. She's mine, all mine!













Thank you so much for the wonderfully sweet Christmas card. It really turned my frown upside down!





Gift #1





Woohooo. one of the things I wanted the most on my list! I just love this lip gloss.





So Gift #2 was wrapped so pretty. But I just tore into it and forgot to take a before shot. My bad, lol. Can I tell you I was beyond excited to get my Zoya Louise. I have been wanting this for months!!! And to get ColorShow in Twilight Rays? Man oh man, Santa really knew I was a good girl this year!





Gift #3





I do not own a single NYX lipstick. Glosses, butter cremes, got those. No lipstick so I am so happy for this. The color is gorg and it goes on matte, which I love. Thank you so much! See  would have been happy with just those gifts. But nope... my Secret Santa wanted me to have more, much more!





Gift #4





Sexy liquid liner from NYX. Can't wait to create a fun NYE look with this!





Gift #5





OMG, can I tell you something? I was JUST at the BSS and purchased some black adhesive for lashes. I am getting lashes in my ipsy bag and thought I would get prepared to start doing my own lashes instead of paying to get them done. This gift was right on time!





Gift #6





Yes to this! The size is perfect for traveling. A nice range of colors so I don't have to choose between neutral or colors-- got them all in one! This is coming with me to the BX next weekend.





Gift #7





Wow... an assortment of blueberry (never see this before), raspberry and strawberry truffles. Ya'll, the smell coming from this box is amazing! And since it is TOM (yeah I know TMI, lol), these won't be around too much longer!





Gift #8





An assortment of samples to play with. I just love samples. I get to try new things without buyer's regret, lol.







I can't thank you enough @Jazbot for taking the time to shop for me. You have definitely beautified my holiday season. Big hugs from me to you!




That's a nice surprise to have your gift  come early, enjoy!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 16, 2013)

> You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!Â  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AMAZING WARNING
> ...





Spoiler: AMAZING WARNING



Edited to add pictures because i'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!!Â  Oh my gosh! Love love love love love! I want one!!!! I keep trying to convince my husband that we need to paint the pantry door blue like a tardis! Bigger on the inside (I have a huge pantry). This makes me want to do it even more! What a special thing for your Santa to make!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.  

This is as far as i've gotten:









I's bigger on the inside!!!!!!!! 




Edited to add pictures because i'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!! 

That is just too awesome for words!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

> You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!Â  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AMAZING WARNING
> ...





Spoiler: AMAZING WARNING



Edited to add pictures because i'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!!Â  edited again to add that @Charity1217 Â  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!! Pure awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2013)

Day two of my gifts!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










The note that came with this gift seriously made me chuckle! I was so happy to see this lipgloss since I really wanted it and I missed the BB glitch! Thank you so much, can't wait to see what day 3 has in store.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

> Day two of my gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol. That is awesome. I missed that glitch too!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 16, 2013)

> You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!Â  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AMAZING WARNING
> ...





Spoiler: AMAZING WARNING



Edited to add pictures because i'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!!Â  edited again to add that @Charity1217 Â  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!! So awesome.


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 16, 2013)

> YAY I'm so happy you got it and like everything! I had so much fun shopping for you =] I forgot to put the instructions in there for the little nail decals so if you don't know how to use them definitely let me know and I will message you the instructions =]Â Â  Lol and you make me feel good about my poor wrapping skills hahahaha


 OMG @morre22 you did such a great job!! I hope you get an amazing gift too!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 16, 2013)

> You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!Â  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AMAZING WARNING
> ...





Spoiler: AMAZING WARNING



Edited to add pictures because i'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!!Â  edited again to add that @Charity1217 Â  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!! WOW! What an amazing gift! You are so lucky your SS is awesome!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 16, 2013)

My SS was @luckyme502!  I got my package today and love everything!  So excited to try the things she sent me since she picked things from my wish list and things she loves!  I will put everything else under a spoiler as it will be picture and text heavy!  Thank you so much for your amazing gift!





What I saw when I got home.  It was delivered this AM (around 9:50 I guess cause that is when my BB showed delivered) and spent the day inside safe and sound.  Internal monologue: "I don't remember ordering coffee.  Maybe husband ordered coffee."  Hamster wheel spinning, spinning..."Wait is it my SS present?"  I ran to the table, snatched it and my phone and started with pictures!





First glance in the box!  I spy my favorite color and chocolate!

Then all the goodies, before the unwrapping:





That is a photo bomb by Pandora.  She knew those items were half hers!

And ta da!





She did such a great job of picking things out that I love, introducing me to some things I have not tried (and new brands)!  I also wonder if she talked to my parents and knew I was a peeker of presents when I was little!  One item was wrapped very carefully in mutiple layers and I got goosebumps opening it going "how did she know?!"  I actually had goosebumps and heart palpitations opening the whole thing!
This has been such an awesome and amazing experience and I want to thank not only my SS, but Zadi for organizing and all of you ladies that post and keep the spirit of the season alive!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

These gifts are all so lovely...warms my heart &lt;3


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These gifts are all so lovely...warms my heart &lt;3

Me too! I love seeing how thoughtful everyone is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## donutbaby (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't want to Elf my Santee her tracking # because I want it to be a real surprise but it should be there Thursday!  It's almost 5 pounds and is (hopefully!) well worth the wait (and weight -- I love a good pun!)  I was snowed in all weekend so I didn't get it out until this morning and I was supposed to Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Haha. I think I'm one of the few who really hates to not have a tracking number. I travel a lot for work and it is not a problem to have a friend stop over to bring packages inside but if I don't know they are coming they very easily melt, get rained on, get stolen, disappear into oz.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My SS was @luckyme502!  I got my package today and love everything!  So excited to try the things she sent me since she picked things from my wish list and things she loves!  I will put everything else under a spoiler as it will be picture and text heavy!  Thank you so much for your amazing gift!





What I saw when I got home.  It was delivered this AM (around 9:50 I guess cause that is when my BB showed delivered) and spent the day inside safe and sound.  Internal monologue: "I don't remember ordering coffee.  Maybe husband ordered coffee."  Hamster wheel spinning, spinning..."Wait is it my SS present?"  I ran to the table, snatched it and my phone and started with pictures!





First glance in the box!  I spy my favorite color and chocolate!

Then all the goodies, before the unwrapping:





That is a photo bomb by Pandora.  She knew those items were half hers!

And ta da!





She did such a great job of picking things out that I love, introducing me to some things I have not tried (and new brands)!  I also wonder if she talked to my parents and knew I was a peeker of presents when I was little!  One item was wrapped very carefully in mutiple layers and I got goosebumps opening it going "how did she know?!"  I actually had goosebumps and heart palpitations opening the whole thing!
This has been such an awesome and amazing experience and I want to thank not only my SS, but Zadi for organizing and all of you ladies that post and keep the spirit of the season alive!  





Wow! Fabulous job @luckyme502 !!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaaaa. It's here!!!!!!! OMG. I don't know where to start. Ok. Calm down Angie.... My SS was [@]Sunflowercake[/@] In case you don't remember she was going on an awesome trip to Germany and do you know what that means?!? Yep, I got all German brand goodies!!!!!!!! I am so thankful for your thoughtful and generous gifts. It is really different once you get the package and open everything. It's so touching. When you see how someone stalked the heck out of you...well it makes a girl feel super special!!! Thank you doesn't even begin to express my true gratitude. So thanks to google, I will try this......ich danke ihnen, or how about this....danke sehr, this one is appropriate....mit tiefer Dankarkeit, or my favorite....tausend dank. :g: On to the big reveal.........


Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness!



Ok i've never done pics on the desktop so not sure if this is all 4 pics. If not i will edit. I could not get my phone or ipad to upload. So to start off with, my SS is the bestest taper EVER! I practically had my teeth on these packages (then the hubby brought me scissors--so sweet of him). Since all the goodies were German, there were the cutest penguin notes taped to them, telling me if it was hand creme, body creme etc. She stalked me so very well. I am a cremeaholic and i got 5 cremes! Special ones for hands, feet, body, cuticles...super awesome!! Then she went over to the BB thread and stalked me there.....sneaky girl saw a post about dark lippies i needed....boom 2 awesome lipsticks for me! That was perfect because i am trying my luck with the OCC liptars and having trouble with the brightness of them, so i totally needed something to tone them down a bit. These are great! The little gift bag had a sparkle polish, a gel top coat, cuticle creme, a nail treatment and a french manicure brush. I can't wait to try all of that. She must have heard me say what terribly dry cuticles i have because she totally spoiled my hands! Did i mention not one but TWO eyeshadow palettes? Oh yes, one in neutral browns and the other greys for a smokey eye. Both are absolutely perfect for me. There was also german chocolate with nuts...my favorite (i know i never said that anywhere, maybe she stalked me IRL too....just kidding). And last but not least was the bracelet that fits my tiny little wrist perfectly! It is in shades of brown which i wear to work all the time. Like i said.....words cannot begin to express my thanks, you are AMAZING!!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok this laptop thing isn't working at all for me.....urghh!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yaaaaaaaaaa. It's here!!!!!!!
OMG. I don't know where to start.
Ok. Calm down Angie....
My SS was @Sunflowercake
In case you don't remember she was going on an awesome trip to Germany and do you know what that means?!? Yep, I got all German brand goodies!!!!!!!!
I am so thankful for your thoughtful and generous gifts.
It is really different once you get the package and open everything. It's so touching.
When you see how someone stalked the heck out of you...well it makes a girl feel super special!!!
Thank you doesn't even begin to express my true gratitude.
So thanks to google, I will try this......ich danke ihnen, or how about this....danke sehr, this one is appropriate....mit tiefer Dankarkeit, or my favorite....tausend dank.




On to the big reveal......... Ok i've never done pics on the desktop so not sure if this is all 4 pics.
If not i will edit. I could not get my phone or ipad to upload.
So to start off with, my SS is the bestest taper EVER! I practically had my teeth on these packages (then the hubby brought me scissors--so sweet of him).
Since all the goodies were German, there were the cutest penguin notes taped to them, telling me if it was hand creme, body creme etc.
She stalked me so very well. I am a cremeaholic and i got 5 cremes! Special ones for hands, feet, body, cuticles...super awesome!!
Then she went over to the BB thread and stalked me there.....sneaky girl saw a post about dark lippies i needed....boom 2 awesome lipsticks for me!
That was perfect because i am trying my luck with the OCC liptars and having trouble with the brightness of them, so i totally needed something to tone them down a bit. These are great!
The little gift bag had a sparkle polish, a gel top coat, cuticle creme, a nail treatment and a french manicure brush. I can't wait to try all of that.
She must have heard me say what terribly dry cuticles i have because she totally spoiled my hands!
Did i mention not one but TWO eyeshadow palettes?
Oh yes, one in neutral browns and the other greys for a smokey eye. Both are absolutely perfect for me.
There was also german chocolate with nuts...my favorite (i know i never said that anywhere, maybe she stalked me IRL too....just kidding).
And last but not least was the bracelet that fits my tiny little wrist perfectly! It is in shades of brown which i wear to work all the time.
Like i said.....words cannot begin to express my thanks, you are AMAZING!!









ooooh! OOOOooh! I wanna see up close pics!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yaaaaaaaaaa. It's here!!!!!!!
OMG. I don't know where to start.
Ok. Calm down Angie....
My SS was @Sunflowercake
In case you don't remember she was going on an awesome trip to Germany and do you know what that means?!? Yep, I got all German brand goodies!!!!!!!!
I am so thankful for your thoughtful and generous gifts.
It is really different once you get the package and open everything. It's so touching.
When you see how someone stalked the heck out of you...well it makes a girl feel super special!!!
Thank you doesn't even begin to express my true gratitude.
So thanks to google, I will try this......ich danke ihnen, or how about this....danke sehr, this one is appropriate....mit tiefer Dankarkeit, or my favorite....tausend dank.




On to the big reveal......... Ok i've never done pics on the desktop so not sure if this is all 4 pics.
If not i will edit. I could not get my phone or ipad to upload.
So to start off with, my SS is the bestest taper EVER! I practically had my teeth on these packages (then the hubby brought me scissors--so sweet of him).
Since all the goodies were German, there were the cutest penguin notes taped to them, telling me if it was hand creme, body creme etc.
She stalked me so very well. I am a cremeaholic and i got 5 cremes! Special ones for hands, feet, body, cuticles...super awesome!!
Then she went over to the BB thread and stalked me there.....sneaky girl saw a post about dark lippies i needed....boom 2 awesome lipsticks for me!
That was perfect because i am trying my luck with the OCC liptars and having trouble with the brightness of them, so i totally needed something to tone them down a bit. These are great!
The little gift bag had a sparkle polish, a gel top coat, cuticle creme, a nail treatment and a french manicure brush. I can't wait to try all of that.
She must have heard me say what terribly dry cuticles i have because she totally spoiled my hands!
Did i mention not one but TWO eyeshadow palettes?
Oh yes, one in neutral browns and the other greys for a smokey eye. Both are absolutely perfect for me.
There was also german chocolate with nuts...my favorite (i know i never said that anywhere, maybe she stalked me IRL too....just kidding).
And last but not least was the bracelet that fits my tiny little wrist perfectly! It is in shades of brown which i wear to work all the time.
Like i said.....words cannot begin to express my thanks, you are AMAZING!!









Amazing!! Can I come over and play in your presents!?!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

> ooooh! OOOOooh! I wanna see up close pics!!!


 I have close ups I just can't get them to load. I will keep trying.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 16, 2013)

> Yaaaaaaaaaa. It's here!!!!!!! OMG. I don't know where to start. Ok. Calm down Angie.... My SS was [@]Sunflowercake[/@] In case you don't remember she was going on an awesome trip to Germany and do you know what that means?!? Yep, I got all German brand goodies!!!!!!!! I am so thankful for your thoughtful and generous gifts. It is really different once you get the package and open everything. It's so touching. When you see how someone stalked the heck out of you...well it makes a girl feel super special!!! Thank you doesn't even begin to express my true gratitude. So thanks to google, I will try this......ich danke ihnen, or how about this....danke sehr, this one is appropriate....mit tiefer Dankarkeit, or my favorite....tausend dank. :g: On to the big reveal.........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness!



Angie, I am sooo glad you like everything. That Birchbox thread was a gold mine for stalking you and I had so much fun following your posts. Glad the bracelet fits. We have a similar hair color and skin tone so I went with that. I am relieved you enjoyed it!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

> ooooh! OOOOooh! I wanna see up close pics!!!


 Your wish is my command.....


Spoiler


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you @gemstone!!!!

I was going to wait till Christmas to open my gifts but I wanted to join the fun of the spoiler reveal and I just couldn't wait!  Thank you so much  a lot of the items you got me I had secretly wanted!!!! Your really good!!!

I am so grateful for all of this!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yaaaaaaaaaa. It's here!!!!!!!
OMG. I don't know where to start.
Ok. Calm down Angie....
My SS was @Sunflowercake
In case you don't remember she was going on an awesome trip to Germany and do you know what that means?!? Yep, I got all German brand goodies!!!!!!!!
I am so thankful for your thoughtful and generous gifts.
It is really different once you get the package and open everything. It's so touching.
When you see how someone stalked the heck out of you...well it makes a girl feel super special!!!
Thank you doesn't even begin to express my true gratitude.
So thanks to google, I will try this......ich danke ihnen, or how about this....danke sehr, this one is appropriate....mit tiefer Dankarkeit, or my favorite....tausend dank.




On to the big reveal......... Ok i've never done pics on the desktop so not sure if this is all 4 pics.
If not i will edit. I could not get my phone or ipad to upload.
So to start off with, my SS is the bestest taper EVER! I practically had my teeth on these packages (then the hubby brought me scissors--so sweet of him).
Since all the goodies were German, there were the cutest penguin notes taped to them, telling me if it was hand creme, body creme etc.
She stalked me so very well. I am a cremeaholic and i got 5 cremes! Special ones for hands, feet, body, cuticles...super awesome!!
Then she went over to the BB thread and stalked me there.....sneaky girl saw a post about dark lippies i needed....boom 2 awesome lipsticks for me!
That was perfect because i am trying my luck with the OCC liptars and having trouble with the brightness of them, so i totally needed something to tone them down a bit. These are great!
The little gift bag had a sparkle polish, a gel top coat, cuticle creme, a nail treatment and a french manicure brush. I can't wait to try all of that.
She must have heard me say what terribly dry cuticles i have because she totally spoiled my hands!
Did i mention not one but TWO eyeshadow palettes?
Oh yes, one in neutral browns and the other greys for a smokey eye. Both are absolutely perfect for me.
There was also german chocolate with nuts...my favorite (i know i never said that anywhere, maybe she stalked me IRL too....just kidding).
And last but not least was the bracelet that fits my tiny little wrist perfectly! It is in shades of brown which i wear to work all the time.
Like i said.....words cannot begin to express my thanks, you are AMAZING!!









MILKA Chocolate!!!!   That is all... MILKA Chocolate!!!   Must resist the urge to go to Amazon... must resist.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Your wish is my command..... 









I'm SUPER jealous!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My SS was @luckyme502!  I got my package today and love everything!  So excited to try the things she sent me since she picked things from my wish list and things she loves!  I will put everything else under a spoiler as it will be picture and text heavy!  Thank you so much for your amazing gift!





What I saw when I got home.  It was delivered this AM (around 9:50 I guess cause that is when my BB showed delivered) and spent the day inside safe and sound.  Internal monologue: "I don't remember ordering coffee.  Maybe husband ordered coffee."  Hamster wheel spinning, spinning..."Wait is it my SS present?"  I ran to the table, snatched it and my phone and started with pictures!





First glance in the box!  I spy my favorite color and chocolate!

Then all the goodies, before the unwrapping:





That is a photo bomb by Pandora.  She knew those items were half hers!

And ta da!





She did such a great job of picking things out that I love, introducing me to some things I have not tried (and new brands)!  I also wonder if she talked to my parents and knew I was a peeker of presents when I was little!  One item was wrapped very carefully in mutiple layers and I got goosebumps opening it going "how did she know?!"  I actually had goosebumps and heart palpitations opening the whole thing!
This has been such an awesome and amazing experience and I want to thank not only my SS, but Zadi for organizing and all of you ladies that post and keep the spirit of the season alive!  






Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ooooh! OOOOooh! I wanna see up close pics!!!
Your wish is my command..... 










Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  















Thank you @gemstone!!!!

I was going to wait till Christmas to open my gifts but I wanted to join the fun of the spoiler reveal and I just couldn't wait!  Thank you so much  a lot of the items you got me I had secretly wanted!!!! Your really good!!!

I am so grateful for all of this!





Great gifts!!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay, here we go! My SS was @KellyKaye and I have been reading her amazing and wonderful, thoughtful posts on the SS thread for a month now. I am so moved and touched that she was my SS and amd SO BLOWN AWAY by everything. I completely teared up as I teared into these presents (haha, see what I did there)...



Spoiler



Here are the presents KellyKaye bought me! She knew everything I wanted perfectly! 

1. This is what the box looked like when I opened it today! I couldn't believe how heavy it was! I saw the name on the return and thought "I can't believe it!" I am the luckiest Santee ever!



 
Here is JUST ONE PIC of the presents that lay in store. Do you see what that is on the left? Do you remember us all going crazy about the peppermint pig someone was going to include? I can't believe it was actually for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to hang him on the tree and my toddler will love him! There is also a beautiful notepad from KK's hometown, a beautiful card, and custom journals with Parks and Rec and book quotes! This is so perfect, just amazing. I also miss CA now that I live in GA and she included a salt air demeter and a Malibu lemon blossom solid perfume sample which both smell amazing. Okay, getting a little "sniff sniff" now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 
But wait--there's more! It is a testament to KellyKaye's amazingness that I did not even notice that I had a LUSH bathmelt in the box because there were simply so many gorgeous gifts in there. But YES! It's there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With masks for head to toe, lotions, and an AMAZING candle, and Penguin items in honor of my user name (plus, penguins are amazing), and slippers, and the rose Vaseline lip therapy I've been wanting/needing to try. 



 
Most of you would probably be amazed already, singing with glee! But my Santa's like "um, no, I'm just getting started!" How about some fabulous lip products INCLUDING FABULIPS AND LIP TARS! These were on my wish list and I can't wait to try them--the colors are gorgeous, and look, my Santa put in a special nicer brush for me from ecotools! Plus an exfoliator, a pencil, and a penguin chapstick to go in my BB key chain. You think that's it, right? NOT A CHANCE. (I am basically dying at this point!) 



 
Well, hello there! If it isn't the Ciate caviar mani I've been dying to try!!! And sparkly nail polish from Ulta, and two shadows in gorgeous colors I don't have in my collection! Do you see the HiP and Starlooks liners? What about the Kat Von D liner and lippie? Plus bareminerals, plus cc creams, plus an eye cream and a sharpener! And mascaras and the bday set I didn't get from sephora this year bc I missed the window! Holy cow, wow! THAT must be it, right? KellyKaye is generous, but she can only do so much, right? And you might be, well...just keep scrolling and see...



 Look!!!!! It's the Philip Lim for Target "boom" scarf (I put it in the shape of a heart to send LOVE to Santa from me!). It is STUNNING and I wear a lot of black so this will pop perfectly in the gloomy winter. There can't be more, though, right? 



 Haha, you should know by now that miss KellyKaye does nothing halfway--where is the chocolate? Here it is!!! Our wonderful conclusion--my favorite lavender epsom salts, a dark chocolate coconut caramel bar, and adorable penguin cocoa tin that I will probably keep forever. And THAT is the Michael Scott of secret Santas! I am overwhelmed with happiness and deeply grateful. I am kind of still in shock that someone would do something so kind for me. 



 So I posted this pic on my facebook and someone said "omg she got you the laptop too?" Ha, almost! What an incredible incredible experience this has been. KellyKaye, you have warmed my little heart more than any cup of cocoa and I am so touched by your generosity. Love to you, your family, and to MUTers great and small xoxo Laura


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 16, 2013)

On the 4th Day of Christmas, @Jamie P  spoiled me with... NAIL POLISH!!!

Revlon Saucy - Red shimmery amazingness!

Ruffian Hedge Fund - Pretty green. As a Finance girl, I love the name!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 16, 2013)

Chocolate enabling is definitely mind kind of enabling. Why go to Amazon? Milka is carried at your local Target, Walgreens, CVS, and probably grocery store. Oh! And world market. Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> MILKA Chocolate!!!! Â  That is all... MILKA Chocolate!!! Â  Must resist the urge to go to Amazon... must resist. Â


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay [@]nicepenguins[/@] I am so glad you enjoyed everything. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, here we go! My SS was @KellyKaye and I have been reading her amazing and wonderful, thoughtful posts on the SS thread for a month now. I am so moved and touched that she was my SS and amd SO BLOWN AWAY by everything. I completely teared up as I teared into these presents (haha, see what I did there)...



Spoiler



Here are the presents KellyKaye bought me! She knew everything I wanted perfectly! 

1. This is what the box looked like when I opened it today! I couldn't believe how heavy it was! I saw the name on the return and thought "I can't believe it!" I am the luckiest Santee ever!



 
Here is JUST ONE PIC of the presents that lay in store. Do you see what that is on the left? Do you remember us all going crazy about the peppermint pig someone was going to include? I can't believe it was actually for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to hang him on the tree and my toddler will love him! There is also a beautiful notepad from KK's hometown, a beautiful card, and custom journals with Parks and Rec and book quotes! This is so perfect, just amazing. I also miss CA now that I live in GA and she included a salt air demeter and a Malibu lemon blossom solid perfume sample which both smell amazing. Okay, getting a little "sniff sniff" now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 
But wait--there's more! It is a testament to KellyKaye's amazingness that I did not even notice that I had a LUSH bathmelt in the box because there were simply so many gorgeous gifts in there. But YES! It's there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With masks for head to toe, lotions, and an AMAZING candle, and Penguin items in honor of my user name (plus, penguins are amazing), and slippers, and the rose Vaseline lip therapy I've been wanting/needing to try. 



 
Most of you would probably be amazed already, singing with glee! But my Santa's like "um, no, I'm just getting started!" How about some fabulous lip products INCLUDING FABULIPS AND LIP TARS! These were on my wish list and I can't wait to try them--the colors are gorgeous, and look, my Santa put in a special nicer brush for me from ecotools! Plus an exfoliator, a pencil, and a penguin chapstick to go in my BB key chain. You think that's it, right? NOT A CHANCE. (I am basically dying at this point!) 



 
Well, hello there! If it isn't the Ciate caviar mani I've been dying to try!!! And sparkly nail polish from Ulta, and two shadows in gorgeous colors I don't have in my collection! Do you see the HiP and Starlooks liners? What about the Kat Von D liner and lippie? Plus bareminerals, plus cc creams, plus an eye cream and a sharpener! And mascaras and the bday set I didn't get from sephora this year bc I missed the window! Holy cow, wow! THAT must be it, right? KellyKaye is generous, but she can only do so much, right? And you might be, well...just keep scrolling and see...



 Look!!!!! It's the Philip Lim for Target "boom" scarf (I put it in the shape of a heart to send LOVE to Santa from me!). It is STUNNING and I wear a lot of black so this will pop perfectly in the gloomy winter. There can't be more, though, right? 



 Haha, you should know by now that miss KellyKaye does nothing halfway--where is the chocolate? Here it is!!! Our wonderful conclusion--my favorite lavender epsom salts, a dark chocolate coconut caramel bar, and adorable penguin cocoa tin that I will probably keep forever. And THAT is the Michael Scott of secret Santas! I am overwhelmed with happiness and deeply grateful. I am kind of still in shock that someone would do something so kind for me. 



 So I posted this pic on my facebook and someone said "omg she got you the laptop too?" Ha, almost! What an incredible incredible experience this has been. KellyKaye, you have warmed my little heart more than any cup of cocoa and I am so touched by your generosity. Love to you, your family, and to MUTers great and small xoxo Laura



 
 


 Awesome gifts!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, here we go! My SS was @KellyKaye and I have been reading her amazing and wonderful, thoughtful posts on the SS thread for a month now. I am so moved and touched that she was my SS and amd SO BLOWN AWAY by everything. I completely teared up as I teared into these presents (haha, see what I did there)...



Spoiler



Here are the presents KellyKaye bought me! She knew everything I wanted perfectly! 

1. This is what the box looked like when I opened it today! I couldn't believe how heavy it was! I saw the name on the return and thought "I can't believe it!" I am the luckiest Santee ever!



 
Here is JUST ONE PIC of the presents that lay in store. Do you see what that is on the left? Do you remember us all going crazy about the peppermint pig someone was going to include? I can't believe it was actually for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to hang him on the tree and my toddler will love him! There is also a beautiful notepad from KK's hometown, a beautiful card, and custom journals with Parks and Rec and book quotes! This is so perfect, just amazing. I also miss CA now that I live in GA and she included a salt air demeter and a Malibu lemon blossom solid perfume sample which both smell amazing. Okay, getting a little "sniff sniff" now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 
But wait--there's more! It is a testament to KellyKaye's amazingness that I did not even notice that I had a LUSH bathmelt in the box because there were simply so many gorgeous gifts in there. But YES! It's there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With masks for head to toe, lotions, and an AMAZING candle, and Penguin items in honor of my user name (plus, penguins are amazing), and slippers, and the rose Vaseline lip therapy I've been wanting/needing to try. 



 
Most of you would probably be amazed already, singing with glee! But my Santa's like "um, no, I'm just getting started!" How about some fabulous lip products INCLUDING FABULIPS AND LIP TARS! These were on my wish list and I can't wait to try them--the colors are gorgeous, and look, my Santa put in a special nicer brush for me from ecotools! Plus an exfoliator, a pencil, and a penguin chapstick to go in my BB key chain. You think that's it, right? NOT A CHANCE. (I am basically dying at this point!) 



 
Well, hello there! If it isn't the Ciate caviar mani I've been dying to try!!! And sparkly nail polish from Ulta, and two shadows in gorgeous colors I don't have in my collection! Do you see the HiP and Starlooks liners? What about the Kat Von D liner and lippie? Plus bareminerals, plus cc creams, plus an eye cream and a sharpener! And mascaras and the bday set I didn't get from sephora this year bc I missed the window! Holy cow, wow! THAT must be it, right? KellyKaye is generous, but she can only do so much, right? And you might be, well...just keep scrolling and see...



 Look!!!!! It's the Philip Lim for Target "boom" scarf (I put it in the shape of a heart to send LOVE to Santa from me!). It is STUNNING and I wear a lot of black so this will pop perfectly in the gloomy winter. There can't be more, though, right? 



 Haha, you should know by now that miss KellyKaye does nothing halfway--where is the chocolate? Here it is!!! Our wonderful conclusion--my favorite lavender epsom salts, a dark chocolate coconut caramel bar, and adorable penguin cocoa tin that I will probably keep forever. And THAT is the Michael Scott of secret Santas! I am overwhelmed with happiness and deeply grateful. I am kind of still in shock that someone would do something so kind for me. 



 So I posted this pic on my facebook and someone said "omg she got you the laptop too?" Ha, almost! What an incredible incredible experience this has been. KellyKaye, you have warmed my little heart more than any cup of cocoa and I am so touched by your generosity. Love to you, your family, and to MUTers great and small xoxo Laura



 
 


 @KellyKaye did a fabulous job!  How'd she fit all of that in that one box?!  Really love that scarf and the little notebooks with quotes.  How adorable that there are so many penguins!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 16, 2013)

So when I got home I found a package on my stairs, and it was totally my SS gift!!! My wonderful and awesome Santa gave me the option of opening my gifts now or waiting until Christmas. Now, I honestly contemplated waiting until December 25th, but who am I trying to kid that is a whole 9 days away, and I am not very good at waiting, I am actually quite impatient .

Look at all the pretty packages, and do you see the fabulousness that is the sparkly red card?





The first thing I opened was the pretty makeup pouch. It was stuffed full of loveliness.





Foil packets in Smashbox photo finish primer, Origins Checks and Balances face wash, fresh Lotus youth preservation face cream

Living Proof Full shampoo and conditioner, Evologie Stay Clear Cream, juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer, Ole Henriksen Truth Cream

Benefits Sugarbomb lipgloss and Watt's Up highlighter, and the most gorgeous  

Glamour Doll Eyes shadow in Pixie Dust





Next up





Physicians Formula Cashmere Blush in Natural and a Stila Palette.

Look at the pretties close up





This blush is so pretty  love that it looks like a sweater!





Oh my goodness I love this palette. Such pretty colors to play with, and that green  is so beautiful.

There is more....





 Urban Decay All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray. I am so excited to try this, I have never used a setting spray before, and I have been wanting to forever.

...and inside the last box I found...









...a candle, Sephora Lemon Verbena body wash(It smells so good), and a pretty bear figurine.





The candle smells like cranberry, it is devine! Somehow my Santa knew that I have a collection of Christmas Bears that this little guy will be a perfect  addition to. 

I would very much like to thank my santa @CheshireCookie, you did a wonderful job. Thank you so much for all of the thought and effort  you put into my gifts. I love everything.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

My Secret Santa is @mermuse  .  She did an amazing job of curating a gift for me!



Spoiler



 First, I love the card and the drawing!  I can't believe that you were able to draw one of my favorite Disney characters.  I plan to put this in a plastic holder and keep it at my office, where I can look at it everyday!  





I love all the items that I received!  





Okay, so I don't know why the pic is sideways, but I received:

2 Real Techniques brushes, which I am loving!  I just ordered myself the eye set and the face set on Black Friday, and neither of these two brushes came in the sets, so I am so excited for these brushes.  And, I love makeup brushes in general.  

A Sephora by OPI nail polish in Justa' Pinch of Glitter.  I love glitter and silver and I don't own any Sephora by OPI polishes!  I can't wait to try this!  

Josie Maran Cheek Gelee in pink escape.  I don't have many blushes, and can't wait to try this one.  I have received cream blushes in my BB and liked them.  I also don't own any Josie Maran products and have been eying them up! 

Pacifica Tahitian Gardenia roller ball!  I love this scent!  I have a couple Pacifica products that I enjoy already, most notably their lip balm/lip stick, but those are not this scent.  My Target carries Pacifica products, but I have never seen this scent to try it.  You may have turned me on to a scent that I will have to have all the time now!  Seriously, I love it!  

Fresh Sugar Rose tinted lip treatment This was the first thing I tried out of the box.  This stuff is amazing.  I love the subtle color, I love the way it feels, I love the scent and how moisturizing it is.  I received the Fresh Lotus moisturizer in a Glossybox and liked it and now that I love this lip treatment, I am going to have to place Fresh order in the near future!  

I received many primers and a cc cream, most of which I have never tried before.  I don't own anything by Smashbox, and while I have heard great things about POREfessional, I have never tried it and have been wanting to.  I can always use more UDPP, as I use it almost every single day!    

I love dark chocolate, and received THREE bars of Trader Joe's dark chocolate.  I will try to slowly enjoy these, but I can't promise they will last long!  I can't wait to try the coconut caramel, because I like both flavors, but have never had them together!  

I enjoy warm tea this time of year, and if my husband is good I may share some with him, but maybe not!  I hate the cold and I feel like my hands are always freezing so you can usually find me with a mug of warm tea in the afternoons!  I can't wait to try the teas!  

I can't believe what amazing gifts I received!  I am so thankful for you mermuse.  You did a great job picking things out for me to enjoy!  I am truly touched by you!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So when I got home I found a package on my stairs, and it was totally my SS gift!!! My wonderful and awesome Santa gave me the option of opening my gifts now or waiting until Christmas. Now, I honestly contemplated waiting until December 25th, but who am I trying to kid that is a whole 9 days away, and I am not very good at waiting, I am actually quite impatient .

Look at all the pretty packages, and do you see the fabulousness that is the sparkly red card?





The first thing I opened was the pretty makeup pouch. It was stuffed full of loveliness.





Foil packets in Smashbox photo finish primer, Origins Checks and Balances face wash, fresh Lotus youth preservation face cream

Living Proof Full shampoo and conditioner, Evologie Stay Clear Cream, juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer, Ole Henriksen Truth Cream

Benefits Sugarbomb lipgloss and Watt's Up highlighter, and the most gorgeous  

Glamour Doll Eyes shadow in Pixie Dust





Next up





Physicians Formula Cashmere Blush in Natural and a Stila Palette.

Look at the pretties close up





This blush is so pretty  love that it looks like a sweater!





Oh my goodness I love this palette. Such pretty colors to play with, and that green  is so beautiful.

There is more....





 Urban Decay All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray. I am so excited to try this, I have never used a setting spray before, and I have been wanting to forever.

...and inside the last box I found...









...a candle, Sephora Lemon Verbena body wash(It smells so good), and a pretty bear figurine.





The candle smells like cranberry, it is devine! Somehow my Santa knew that I have a collection of Christmas Bears that this little guy will be a perfect  addition to. 

I would very much like to thank my santa @CheshireCookie, you did a wonderful job. Thank you so much for all of the thought and effort  you put into my gifts. I love everything. 





OOooo, yaaaaaaay! I'm so excited to got it and I'm so happy you like everything.



I love wrapping, love, love, love it. Christmas is definitely my favorite time of year. Haha, I knew there was a reason that little bear just jumped into the box! He told me he just HAD to be sent to you.



Merry Christmas!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  















Thank you @gemstone!!!!

I was going to wait till Christmas to open my gifts but I wanted to join the fun of the spoiler reveal and I just couldn't wait!  Thank you so much  a lot of the items you got me I had secretly wanted!!!! Your really good!!!

I am so grateful for all of this!





I'm so happy that you liked it!  I feel like we have similar tastes, so you were pretty easy to shop for.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

Awe, man! I just got Elf'ed a message that delivery of my SS box was attempted today but "the business was closed "!!! Boohoo! Indeed...I was at a very much needed dental appointment and apparently, the mail must have run early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( Don't despair, SS...I promise to be at work ALL DAY long tomorrow in the hopes of receiving my enchanting box of surprise!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @KellyKaye did a fabulous job!  How'd she fit all of that in that one box?!  Really love that scarf and the little notebooks with quotes.  How adorable that there are so many penguins!
I know! It was amazing! Everything was packed in there like Tetris--it took me a good 20 minutes to open everything. Such an unbelievable experience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2013)

It is so amazing watching all the reveals!  You ladies are awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really need to learn how to do the Spoiler thing so I'm not flooding the thread with pictures...

I received my SS Present today and I think it's from @paralegalatl because she's local and wrote she didn't put her name in the box.  

Anyway!!!   Okay so here's what the box looked like before I tore into it!!





I have hidden the chocolate covered pretzels from MrKitty because he would snarf them before I had a chance to say... "HEY PUT THOSE DOWN"

Then I tore into the package and found much to my delight...





First a Disney Villain Bag!!!!   Yes, there is joy in Villainy, I have already made it the Pouch of Wonder that goes in the backpack I wear when I'm riding.  

A Nyx Jumbo Lip Pencil in Hot Red - I love the color and the formula!!  I've never tried Nyx's Lip Crayons - no false modesty, the color is gorgeous on me, even with nothing else on my face.  

A Nyx Lip Pencil in Deep Red - I can't wait to play with this.  

Nyx Lipsticks in Chaos a beautiful blue red shade, Hero a true red and Electra.  Electra was surprising to me - I thought it would have an orange tint but it's a true red, warmer than the other two but still a gorgeous red that looks a-ma-zing on me.  I've never tried Nyx lipsticks - the Ulta Display is always empty except for Heinous Pink Frosts, love them!!!

I slapped on Electra and some eyeliner right after I took the picture and am going to wear it all day!!!   

And... then as I hinted in a not so subtle way on my wish list... there was a SCARF!!!    Yes!!!  A scarf like the one I was forcing myself to make on the knitting loom and now can abandon because when I use the damn loom I find myself cursing and hating life - gah!!!  

I took a picture of it with the jacket I wear on MrKitty's bike because it's a perfect match!!!  My red stuff would clash with his garish electric blue and chrome Road King Rolling Sofa of a bike so when I'm riding BoB I wear pink.   It's actually also perfect with my riding hoodie but it's currently being slept on by a cat so I didn't take a picture.  





You were very good to me!!!   I love everything!!!   The scarf and I are going out now to brave the mall, I am not taking it off!!!  
Nice gifts &amp; pretty scarf!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Glad it matched! I've been wanting to make a scarf, so I was happy to see it on your list. Check the packages...there should be kitty nail decals in one of the baggies (if not, they're mixed with my other Christmas gifts and I'll put them in the mail this week).

I love, love, love NYX lip products...and the Ulta in Fayetteville is always out of the pretty colors, as well.

I'm so happy you enjoy it...have a good Christmas!
Damn it!!  I got really excited about the scarf that I forgot to post the decals!!!



Crazy Cat Lady Joy!!!   I am going to use these when I do my nails in Matte Red!!!    Love them!!!  

Those are awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




I am starting to wrap presents for my in-laws when I decided to take a peek outside our door! Yay! Presents! I had to halt my chore as I am so excited to unwrap my SS presents.

Thank you @KittenZ for these awesome little stuff! You put a smile on my face when I was unwrapping them because they are sooo tiny that you really wrapped every corner of them. I am not that as patient as you. Thank you @usofjessamerica for sending the good news.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I LOOOOVE EVERYTHING! But what amazed me (to infinity and beyond), I was surprised to receive the Kat Von D Celebutard sample. I was like "NOOOOO WAY?!!! *squeeeee*"  I was mad at myself not getting it from Sephora freebie. It's in my watchlist on eBay. LOL. Also the OCC Liptars have been in my Sephora LOVES list and planning to get them next weekend! Yaaaay! You surely crossed a lot out of my wishlist.

You brought ULTA and Sephora onto my work desk and I am soooo grateful for all of these!!

Seems like all of these are going into my makeup bag for our trip to Puerto Rico this NYE!

I've got:

*Kiss Ever EZ lashes*

*Lancome Tresor vial*

*Stila Trio Lip Glosses*

*NYX liners in White and Seafoam green (my new fave color)*

*NYX ES in Sensual and Golden Dune*

*Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush in Rose Petal*

*Maybelline Baby Lips in Pink Punch*

*Maybelline Color Tattoo Pure Pigments in Breaking Bronze*

*REN samples*

*Pixi Bronzer*

*Anastasia Lash Genius*

*Kat Von D DS Celebutard*

*Revlon SL in Softsilver Red*

*Maybelline Superstay in Eternal Rose*

*Philosophy Handcream in Cranberry Medley*

*Caudalie Handcream*

*OCC Mini Lip Tars*

*Ghirardelli Milk Chocolate*

Nice gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Thank you to my wonderful SS, @Jamie P ! *





I finally opened my SS Gift tonight, which arrived yesterday. And, it was definitely worth the wait!





First, I loved the cat card. So cute! Who doesn't love cute pets? It was a really pretty holiday card, which is now gracing my table.

Second, she included Banana treats for my dogs Bella and Kodiak. They were excited to try two this afternoon. So thoughtful!

Third, SNOWMEN! I am obsessed with Snowman, so I loved the wrapping job. The glittery tags are so cute. I have a 12 Days of Christmas!

Since my box technically arrived yesterday and we're traveling on the 24th, I decided to open Days 1 &amp; 2 today. Double the fun on Saturday!





Day 1 - 100% Pure Lotion foils. Yay! The funny thing is I had three of these samples. I really wanted to try them, but I had decided to gift them to my SS, since her wish list said she loves lotions. I really debated giving them away. But, I guess it worked out. Because now I have my own to try! Very excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Day 2 - Target (Or, Tar-jay, as I say) awesomeness! I am absolutely loving the snowman note pad. I am constantly using tiny note pads and post-it's at work, and this is just too cute. It fits my snowman obsession. My team is totally getting snowman notes this week. Haha. Also, I was excited to see the Sugar Plum lotion. This is such a cute travel size. And, the pink even matches my current Vera Bradley tote (Mocha Rouge.) I've already tossed it in.

I loved Days 1 &amp; 2. I can't wait to see the rest. I'm really excited I got a 12 Days of Christmas. How fun!

Thank you again, @Jamie P ! And, @zadidoll for organizing it!

I really almost didn't join the SS &amp; SS Nails. I decided to do it on the last sign-up date. And, I barely had enough posts. But, I am so glad I did this. Despite my hectic holiday work schedule, it's been sooo fun and relaxing to participate! I love reading these threads every evening. I am truly touched by all the generosity floating around in this thread. And, it's really put me into the holiday spirit this year. Happy Holidays!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Cant wait to see what else you get!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so my SS is no other than @puppymomofthree! You are a sneaky one, I never would have guessed it was you! I love all the pretties that you sent my way and must admit that I kept giggling like a 6 year old as I unwrapped each item. You did such a wonderful job that I have one question for you... Will you be my SS next year?







Spoiler







Look at all the shiny wrapping paper... Ooh and So many things to open!









Two of my most favorite things... Anime &amp; sweets! The instructions on the Advent calendar state to have one piece of chocolate a day. However, I have modified it to 4 a day - Oopsies!

I love that you took the time to make me a Anime themed card &amp; the almond covered Hersheys were a perfect addition. In fact, I love Hersheys so much that I'm planning a trip to Vegas when they open the Hershey's factory next year.





These are my very first Stila eye shadows, so I'm super jazzed to try them. I was floored when I opened up the palette to find the most perfect neutrals all together in the cutest packaging. I also love the beautiful quote on the lid. "We do not remember days, we remember moments."





1. Pacifica Sulfate-free body wash in French Lilac - Oh my gosh! You got me Pacifica!!! Can't wait to try this, it smells so sweet &amp; clean.

2. Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter - The delightful scents were wafting in the air before I even unwrapped this tube of goodness. I love the scent of coconuts &amp; will be saving it for summer.

3. Julep body frosting in Pink grapefruit - I don't have anything from Julep so this is another first for me. The consistency of this product, is like nothing I have ever tried before &amp; the scent is so yummy!

4. Bliss high intense hand cream - Definitely NEED this! The winter weather has made my hands a flaky mess.

5. 417 ocean hand moisturizer -  Again, a necessity for my poor hands. Love that it's from Israel and the scent is delightful.

6. VMV Hypoallergenics lotion - Great size for me to throw in my purse and rehydrate my skin throughout the day.





7. New Exquisite oil - I had a sample of this and used it up quickly, so I'm happy to have some more.

8. Julep Elixir organic argan oil - I'm looking forward to use this, it looks like it may turnout to be a holy grail product.

9. GlamGlow - Okay, I don't know how you found out that I was REALLY disappointed when I didn't get this in my IPSY. I am so excited to final get a chance to try this and see for myself, what everybody is raving about.

10. Butter London in Fairy Lights - This is the most perfect color that I have ever laid my eyes on! When I am done posting, I plan on painting my nails with this divine shade of pink! LOVE, LOVE. LOVE this and the name is so cute!

11. Stila palette in portrait of a perfect eye - Putting this in my purse for daily use.





12. Too Faced tinted Beauty balm - I love BB cream for my daily look and I have yet to try this.

13. Urban Decay prep spray - Love this stuff! It helps reduce the redness on my cheeks.

14. Ahava velvet body lotion - I always wanted to try this and in this very scent too!

15. IPKN BB cream - Again, I love me some BB cream &amp; this is another brand I haven't tried.

16. Illume Balsam &amp; Cedar soy candle - YAY! Smells like Christmas! I guess it should since you are a Secret Santa, lol.

17. Bare Minerals eye brightener - I hear so many great things about this brand and can't wait to final try it for myself.


As promised, I send you a million virtual (((HUGS))))! Thank you SO much for all the wonderful gifts! I could tell that your gifts were well thought out (Sulfate-free, organic, paraben free, etc...) I love every single item and look forward to using all my glorious goodies! @puppymomofthree, you are the best SS a gal can ask for!




I am so glad you liked everything!  I have been without internet for a couple of days and it has been killing me--I so wanted to see what you thought!  You were so much fun to shop for and to stalk!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Everyone's gifts are so amazing! Everyone is doing such a great job. I really don't want the fun to end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm having such a great time watching all of these reveals. It makes me smile every time someone new posts. Also, I received an elf message that my packages (plural!) are on the way!



 This certainly made up for my snowy commute to work this morning.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

@NikkiMouse is my SS!! I was simultaneously both laughing AND crying while reading her letter to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She did a 12 Days of Christmas, but said I was more than welcome to tear into them..(which I just may have to do because I have zero will power..) Here's a first glance of my beautifully wrapped Princess presents!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



@NikkiMouse is my SS!! I was simultaneously both laughing AND crying while reading her letter to me



She did a 12 Days of Christmas, but said I was more than welcome to tear into them..(which I just may have to do because I have zero will power..) Here's a first glance of my beautifully wrapped Princess presents!!!
I want to see it all!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

PRINCESS PRESENTS!! Those aren't yours



,  she wrote the address wrong that was supposed to go to Cali


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



@NikkiMouse is my SS!! I was simultaneously both laughing AND crying while reading her letter to me




She did a 12 Days of Christmas, but said I was more than welcome to tear into them..(which I just may have to do because I have zero will power..) Here's a first glance of my beautifully wrapped Princess presents!!!
Ah, don't tease us! 
Can't wait to see what's inside that pretty princess paper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



@NikkiMouse is my SS!! I was simultaneously both laughing AND crying while reading her letter to me



She did a 12 Days of Christmas, but said I was more than welcome to tear into them..(which I just may have to do because I have zero will power..) Here's a first glance of my beautifully wrapped Princess presents!!!

Yay i'm glad you like it i hope you like what is inside all the pretty paper.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day two of my gifts! The note that came with this gift seriously made me chuckle! I was so happy to see this lipgloss since I really wanted it and I missed the BB glitch!
Thank you so much, can't wait to see what day 3 has in store.

HAHA! Every single one of those glosses has found its way into happy homes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I actually think you have more willpower than I do - I can't wait for you to open everything up! 

And I think there are more mini-presents than days left before xmas......soooo....there's that.....


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



@NikkiMouse is my SS!! I was simultaneously both laughing AND crying while reading her letter to me



She did a 12 Days of Christmas, but said I was more than welcome to tear into them..(which I just may have to do because I have zero will power..) Here's a first glance of my beautifully wrapped Princess presents!!!

That's pretty awesome paper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. and 12 days of xmas, with just 8 days left = you get to open them up faster! !!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



@NikkiMouse is my SS!! I was simultaneously both laughing AND crying while reading her letter to me



She did a 12 Days of Christmas, but said I was more than welcome to tear into them..(which I just may have to do because I have zero will power..) Here's a first glance of my beautifully wrapped Princess presents!!!
I LOVE that wrapping paper!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



@NikkiMouse is my SS!! I was simultaneously both laughing AND crying while reading her letter to me



She did a 12 Days of Christmas, but said I was more than welcome to tear into them..(which I just may have to do because I have zero will power..) Here's a first glance of my beautifully wrapped Princess presents!!!

Yay i'm glad you like it i hope you like what is inside all the pretty paper.

Open them all i can't wait 12 days for your reactions!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't think I could even wait for a 12 hours of Christmas!  I opened both of my packages in the post office parking lot!  No willpower have I!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler









 







Thank you @blueangel1023 for the amazing gifts!  First off, let me just say that you did an amazing job of wrapping my gifts. Everything was so color co-ordinated and neat! I admire your gift wrapping skills.

Anyways, I received this two days ago but I haven't been on my computer until now so that's why I had to wait to post the reveal. When I saw that Stila kit, I was so shocked!! I absolutely love it. The cheek and lip convertible color is definitely my new HG blush. It has such a gorgeous natural look to it and it lasts all day. Also, the Stila kitten eyeshadow is amazing. I've been wearing it every single day and I'm definitely going to be buying the full size when I run out.

The stuff from Lush is awesome. The Charity Pot has this wonderful almond smell and it's so moisturizing. I also think it's super cool that some of the proceeds go towards helping wildlife.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The soaps from Lush are so much fun. When I first opened them, I was like it's squishy. It feels kinda like playdoh and they smell soooo good.

In addition, I love the colors of Ulta eyeshadow that you got me. Whenever I go to Ulta, I'll always stand there and stare at all the colors and never pick one. But you went and picked me the perfect colors. I absolutely love them! The eyeliner is also super gorgeous.

I love little samples and that sample of Sephora face primer is so cool. I've actually never used face primer so thank you for getting me started hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The chocolate was also reaaaaalllly good. It disappeared in *cough cough* five minutes *cough cough*.

Overall, I am so thankful that you were my Secret Santa! Thank you for the thought and time that you put into shopping for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Great gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


. My beautiful gift-untouched...

 everything opened! 

 Boscia peppermint blotting papers, eyeshadow compact, BPAL oil, Tokyomilk hand cream, body butter...













fortune cookie soap Jelly (super excited to try this!) and pouf...
Black honey gloss and lipstick (yay!!)
Julep polish
Tobacco candle
Mud mask
Various candy
Adorable candy pooping reindeer!!!
And yummy real maple syrup!
Thank you again @kellsbells for an amazing gift! This is probably the only one I will receiv all year...( don't have family, my daughter is too little, and my partner is out of work so we aren't exchanging). So this is more appreciated than you know!!! That's such a nice gift enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the 3rd Day of Christmas...

My SS @Jamie P spoiled me with a spa day! Thank you!

This is perfect because I was just stressing about everything I need to do today. In addition, I am dreading Monday and a very busy week. Blah! Haha




That's great!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't do spoilers on my phone, but I absolutely CANNOT wait to share this with you guys...it's been 30 minutes and I'm still [email protected], you are AMAZING and I love you..my cup runneth over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eta: My apologies in advance for all the pics that are about to follow!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

OMG....of ALL times!! Why can I not upload pics from my phone, MUT?? Grrr


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Get it together MUT, you're drunk.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG....of ALL times!! Why can I not upload pics from my phone, MUT?? Grrr
Yea I've been having that problem lately, it's really annoying.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Same here! Pictures aren't working and quoting is iffy.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so my SS is no other than @puppymomofthree! You are a sneaky one, I never would have guessed it was you! I love all the pretties that you sent my way and must admit that I kept giggling like a 6 year old as I unwrapped each item. You did such a wonderful job that I have one question for you... Will you be my SS next year?







Spoiler







Look at all the shiny wrapping paper... Ooh and So many things to open!









Two of my most favorite things... Anime &amp; sweets! The instructions on the Advent calendar state to have one piece of chocolate a day. However, I have modified it to 4 a day - Oopsies!

I love that you took the time to make me a Anime themed card &amp; the almond covered Hersheys were a perfect addition. In fact, I love Hersheys so much that I'm planning a trip to Vegas when they open the Hershey's factory next year.





These are my very first Stila eye shadows, so I'm super jazzed to try them. I was floored when I opened up the palette to find the most perfect neutrals all together in the cutest packaging. I also love the beautiful quote on the lid. "We do not remember days, we remember moments."





1. Pacifica Sulfate-free body wash in French Lilac - Oh my gosh! You got me Pacifica!!! Can't wait to try this, it smells so sweet &amp; clean.

2. Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter - The delightful scents were wafting in the air before I even unwrapped this tube of goodness. I love the scent of coconuts &amp; will be saving it for summer.

3. Julep body frosting in Pink grapefruit - I don't have anything from Julep so this is another first for me. The consistency of this product, is like nothing I have ever tried before &amp; the scent is so yummy!

4. Bliss high intense hand cream - Definitely NEED this! The winter weather has made my hands a flaky mess.

5. 417 ocean hand moisturizer -  Again, a necessity for my poor hands. Love that it's from Israel and the scent is delightful.

6. VMV Hypoallergenics lotion - Great size for me to throw in my purse and rehydrate my skin throughout the day.





7. New Exquisite oil - I had a sample of this and used it up quickly, so I'm happy to have some more.

8. Julep Elixir organic argan oil - I'm looking forward to use this, it looks like it may turnout to be a holy grail product.

9. GlamGlow - Okay, I don't know how you found out that I was REALLY disappointed when I didn't get this in my IPSY. I am so excited to final get a chance to try this and see for myself, what everybody is raving about.

10. Butter London in Fairy Lights - This is the most perfect color that I have ever laid my eyes on! When I am done posting, I plan on painting my nails with this divine shade of pink! LOVE, LOVE. LOVE this and the name is so cute!

11. Stila palette in portrait of a perfect eye - Putting this in my purse for daily use.





12. Too Faced tinted Beauty balm - I love BB cream for my daily look and I have yet to try this.

13. Urban Decay prep spray - Love this stuff! It helps reduce the redness on my cheeks.

14. Ahava velvet body lotion - I always wanted to try this and in this very scent too!

15. IPKN BB cream - Again, I love me some BB cream &amp; this is another brand I haven't tried.

16. Illume Balsam &amp; Cedar soy candle - YAY! Smells like Christmas! I guess it should since you are a Secret Santa, lol.

17. Bare Minerals eye brightener - I hear so many great things about this brand and can't wait to final try it for myself.


As promised, I send you a million virtual (((HUGS))))! Thank you SO much for all the wonderful gifts! I could tell that your gifts were well thought out (Sulfate-free, organic, paraben free, etc...) I love every single item and look forward to using all my glorious goodies! @puppymomofthree, you are the best SS a gal can ask for!




Those are great gifts, enjoy you deserve it!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I could even wait for a 12 hours of Christmas!  I opened both of my packages in the post office parking lot!  No willpower have I!





LOL! I can just imagine you in the lobby of the post office tearing apart packages while people waiting in line stare!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS was Morre22. You were more than generous. I love how you wrapped everything so nicely! Thank you so much, especially for getting a lot of the things from my wishlist. I know you took the time and effort to get something I wanted





I hope I did the spoiler thing right. lol, but thanks again for the lovely gifts!




  








I received Pink Sugar perfume, MAC wipes (My HG!) A coin purse with a pair of earrings and a necklace, Hello Kitty lip balm and pen, Kat Von D eyeliner (can't wait to use this) NARS shadow base primer. I've always used the UDPP and Too Faced primer, so I'm curious to try this. Urban Decay saturated high gloss in Lovechild (love the color!) Benefit stay don't stray mini primer, sephora mini body wash in blueberry, Sinful nail polish in Oasis (I love pink!)
Everything is so nice, love the earrings.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got to open my gift today!

Hooray!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I panicked when I read that you got your wisdom teeth removed - all I could think about was, what JC327 was gonna do with all the candy? But, I just remembered...If you need to, there's a bottle of aspirin in there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No joke! I tried to find out what was hard to get in Germany, and read that aspirin is a pain in the ass (pun intended) to get there. So.... if the wisdom teeth area still smarts, I got you covered there too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to see what you open up next!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Wow you really thought of everything!  Thank you so much for the amazing job you are doing as my SS this is more than I could even have imagined.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I waited all week looking for my package... and then I left yesterday (probably an hour before the mail came) to go Richmond (2 hrs away) and got back today to find it chilling in our foyer waiting for me. I was literally like, "OMG WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!" and ran around cheering.

This weekend has been so generous for me. I went to a Narnian themed Christmas party and my friends gave me part of my birthday present (my birthday was in November... lol) and they got me the cutest little earrings! They got me a rose-gold earrings that were rose shaped studs and little gold apple studs. They were disney princess themed and they chipped in together buy them in 14k gold so that I wouldn't be allergic to them!!

SO LET ME SHOW YOU MY PRETTIES!!::



Spoiler







Here is the back of the box so that all the addresses are covered lol



 
My box was bustin' open!



 
LOOK AT THE GOODIES!!! Sorry for my always messy bed hahaha



 
OMG SO I got LUSH! (MORE LIKE LUST AHHAHHAHAHA THEY SMELL SO GOOD!)

Catrice and Essence Eyeshadow palettes (German brand!) 
CHOCOLATE!!

Hair Clips!

Acorn Ornament!

Samples in German!

Hand Cream!

Lip Scrub

Chapstick! 
SO MUCH STUFF!!





AND SOMETHING FOR MY DOGGIE!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Unless it's for me... but I'm pretty sure it's for my dog!!



 I LOVE THIS TOTE BAG!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And my love Secret Santa was::

DRUMROLL PLEASE!!!!!!

@JC327

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!

I feel so well stalked. lol

And here are some extra photos::





A Xmas present from my friend yesterday. I have yet to take it off... lol



 And the earrings my friends got me.

I'm feeling so blessed/grateful/overwhelmed with squishy good feelings.


 Sounds like you had an amazing weekend! Glad you liked all the gifts it was definitely fun stalking you. I am happy everything got there in one piece. I wanted to send you something specifically from this town and here everyone uses those cloths bags. The treats are definitely for your dog lol. Also your hat is so adorable and the earrings are beautiful you have great friends.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last gift from @pooteeweet213 came today (she ordered it from Hautelook so it shipped to me separately). SO EXCITING. Thanks again. Best Santa ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I love this palette!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby. 

This is as far as i've gotten:









I's bigger on the inside!!!!!!!!




Edited to add pictures because i'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!!

edited again to add that @Charity1217  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My SS was @luckyme502!  I got my package today and love everything!  So excited to try the things she sent me since she picked things from my wish list and things she loves!  I will put everything else under a spoiler as it will be picture and text heavy!  Thank you so much for your amazing gift!





What I saw when I got home.  It was delivered this AM (around 9:50 I guess cause that is when my BB showed delivered) and spent the day inside safe and sound.  Internal monologue: "I don't remember ordering coffee.  Maybe husband ordered coffee."  Hamster wheel spinning, spinning..."Wait is it my SS present?"  I ran to the table, snatched it and my phone and started with pictures!





First glance in the box!  I spy my favorite color and chocolate!

Then all the goodies, before the unwrapping:





That is a photo bomb by Pandora.  She knew those items were half hers!

And ta da!





She did such a great job of picking things out that I love, introducing me to some things I have not tried (and new brands)!  I also wonder if she talked to my parents and knew I was a peeker of presents when I was little!  One item was wrapped very carefully in mutiple layers and I got goosebumps opening it going "how did she know?!"  I actually had goosebumps and heart palpitations opening the whole thing!
This has been such an awesome and amazing experience and I want to thank not only my SS, but Zadi for organizing and all of you ladies that post and keep the spirit of the season alive!  





Great gifts, everyone has been sending such thoughtful gifts!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Secret Santa is @mermuse  .  She did an amazing job of curating a gift for me!



Spoiler



 First, I love the card and the drawing!  I can't believe that you were able to draw one of my favorite Disney characters.  I plan to put this in a plastic holder and keep it at my office, where I can look at it everyday!  





I love all the items that I received!  





Okay, so I don't know why the pic is sideways, but I received:

2 Real Techniques brushes, which I am loving!  I just ordered myself the eye set and the face set on Black Friday, and neither of these two brushes came in the sets, so I am so excited for these brushes.  And, I love makeup brushes in general.  

A Sephora by OPI nail polish in Justa' Pinch of Glitter.  I love glitter and silver and I don't own any Sephora by OPI polishes!  I can't wait to try this!  

Josie Maran Cheek Gelee in pink escape.  I don't have many blushes, and can't wait to try this one.  I have received cream blushes in my BB and liked them.  I also don't own any Josie Maran products and have been eying them up! 

Pacifica Tahitian Gardenia roller ball!  I love this scent!  I have a couple Pacifica products that I enjoy already, most notably their lip balm/lip stick, but those are not this scent.  My Target carries Pacifica products, but I have never seen this scent to try it.  You may have turned me on to a scent that I will have to have all the time now!  Seriously, I love it!  

Fresh Sugar Rose tinted lip treatment This was the first thing I tried out of the box.  This stuff is amazing.  I love the subtle color, I love the way it feels, I love the scent and how moisturizing it is.  I received the Fresh Lotus moisturizer in a Glossybox and liked it and now that I love this lip treatment, I am going to have to place Fresh order in the near future!  

I received many primers and a cc cream, most of which I have never tried before.  I don't own anything by Smashbox, and while I have heard great things about POREfessional, I have never tried it and have been wanting to.  I can always use more UDPP, as I use it almost every single day!    

I love dark chocolate, and received THREE bars of Trader Joe's dark chocolate.  I will try to slowly enjoy these, but I can't promise they will last long!  I can't wait to try the coconut caramel, because I like both flavors, but have never had them together!  

I enjoy warm tea this time of year, and if my husband is good I may share some with him, but maybe not!  I hate the cold and I feel like my hands are always freezing so you can usually find me with a mug of warm tea in the afternoons!  I can't wait to try the teas!  

I can't believe what amazing gifts I received!  I am so thankful for you mermuse.  You did a great job picking things out for me to enjoy!  I am truly touched by you!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday!


 

Oh, I'm glad you are enjoying your things!  I really obsessed over every little detail until I forced myself to cram everything in the box and get it out of the house asap because I wanted to make sure you got it in good time.  I nearly forgot the tea which is why it was clearly shoved in through the cracks of the box, but it's a collection of my favorite types from one of my favorite brands.  It's all stuff I really like in there that I have as well, so I hope you like it too!  I was nervous about the blush because it was really a leap of faith, but I do adore this blush since it's so natural looking and it lasts a long time.  I even gave some to one of my best friends to use as part of her her wedding makeup!  That's where the brush idea came in because it's one of the many easy methods to apply the blush.  As nicely as fingers work to apply the blush, it can stain a little and the brush allows you to apply  light amount and really blend it in.  The little brush is good at both packing on shadow and softly blending so I figured that would be a nice little bonus.  I really love those Trader Joes chocolates too.  Sooooo good, and there are so many unique flavors to choose from as well.  Anyway, blah blah blah, I could talk about what I got you all day, but I'm glad the present found you and I hope you enjoy the rest of your holidays.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yaaaaaaaaaa. It's here!!!!!!!
OMG. I don't know where to start.
Ok. Calm down Angie....
My SS was @Sunflowercake
In case you don't remember she was going on an awesome trip to Germany and do you know what that means?!? Yep, I got all German brand goodies!!!!!!!!
I am so thankful for your thoughtful and generous gifts.
It is really different once you get the package and open everything. It's so touching.
When you see how someone stalked the heck out of you...well it makes a girl feel super special!!!
Thank you doesn't even begin to express my true gratitude.
So thanks to google, I will try this......ich danke ihnen, or how about this....danke sehr, this one is appropriate....mit tiefer Dankarkeit, or my favorite....tausend dank.




On to the big reveal......... Ok i've never done pics on the desktop so not sure if this is all 4 pics.
If not i will edit. I could not get my phone or ipad to upload.
So to start off with, my SS is the bestest taper EVER! I practically had my teeth on these packages (then the hubby brought me scissors--so sweet of him).
Since all the goodies were German, there were the cutest penguin notes taped to them, telling me if it was hand creme, body creme etc.
She stalked me so very well. I am a cremeaholic and i got 5 cremes! Special ones for hands, feet, body, cuticles...super awesome!!
Then she went over to the BB thread and stalked me there.....sneaky girl saw a post about dark lippies i needed....boom 2 awesome lipsticks for me!
That was perfect because i am trying my luck with the OCC liptars and having trouble with the brightness of them, so i totally needed something to tone them down a bit. These are great!
The little gift bag had a sparkle polish, a gel top coat, cuticle creme, a nail treatment and a french manicure brush. I can't wait to try all of that.
She must have heard me say what terribly dry cuticles i have because she totally spoiled my hands!
Did i mention not one but TWO eyeshadow palettes?
Oh yes, one in neutral browns and the other greys for a smokey eye. Both are absolutely perfect for me.
There was also german chocolate with nuts...my favorite (i know i never said that anywhere, maybe she stalked me IRL too....just kidding).
And last but not least was the bracelet that fits my tiny little wrist perfectly! It is in shades of brown which i wear to work all the time.
Like i said.....words cannot begin to express my thanks, you are AMAZING!!









Your SS did a fantastic job on those gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  















Thank you @gemstone!!!!

I was going to wait till Christmas to open my gifts but I wanted to join the fun of the spoiler reveal and I just couldn't wait!  Thank you so much  a lot of the items you got me I had secretly wanted!!!! Your really good!!!

I am so grateful for all of this!




Awesome gifts enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, here we go! My SS was @KellyKaye and I have been reading her amazing and wonderful, thoughtful posts on the SS thread for a month now. I am so moved and touched that she was my SS and amd SO BLOWN AWAY by everything. I completely teared up as I teared into these presents (haha, see what I did there)...



Spoiler



Here are the presents KellyKaye bought me! She knew everything I wanted perfectly!

1. This is what the box looked like when I opened it today! I couldn't believe how heavy it was! I saw the name on the return and thought "I can't believe it!" I am the luckiest Santee ever!



 
Here is JUST ONE PIC of the presents that lay in store. Do you see what that is on the left? Do you remember us all going crazy about the peppermint pig someone was going to include? I can't believe it was actually for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to hang him on the tree and my toddler will love him! There is also a beautiful notepad from KK's hometown, a beautiful card, and custom journals with Parks and Rec and book quotes! This is so perfect, just amazing. I also miss CA now that I live in GA and she included a salt air demeter and a Malibu lemon blossom solid perfume sample which both smell amazing. Okay, getting a little "sniff sniff" now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 
But wait--there's more! It is a testament to KellyKaye's amazingness that I did not even notice that I had a LUSH bathmelt in the box because there were simply so many gorgeous gifts in there. But YES! It's there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With masks for head to toe, lotions, and an AMAZING candle, and Penguin items in honor of my user name (plus, penguins are amazing), and slippers, and the rose Vaseline lip therapy I've been wanting/needing to try.



 
Most of you would probably be amazed already, singing with glee! But my Santa's like "um, no, I'm just getting started!" How about some fabulous lip products INCLUDING FABULIPS AND LIP TARS! These were on my wish list and I can't wait to try them--the colors are gorgeous, and look, my Santa put in a special nicer brush for me from ecotools! Plus an exfoliator, a pencil, and a penguin chapstick to go in my BB key chain. You think that's it, right? NOT A CHANCE. (I am basically dying at this point!)



 
Well, hello there! If it isn't the Ciate caviar mani I've been dying to try!!! And sparkly nail polish from Ulta, and two shadows in gorgeous colors I don't have in my collection! Do you see the HiP and Starlooks liners? What about the Kat Von D liner and lippie? Plus bareminerals, plus cc creams, plus an eye cream and a sharpener! And mascaras and the bday set I didn't get from sephora this year bc I missed the window! Holy cow, wow! THAT must be it, right? KellyKaye is generous, but she can only do so much, right? And you might be, well...just keep scrolling and see...



 Look!!!!! It's the Philip Lim for Target "boom" scarf (I put it in the shape of a heart to send LOVE to Santa from me!). It is STUNNING and I wear a lot of black so this will pop perfectly in the gloomy winter. There can't be more, though, right?



 Haha, you should know by now that miss KellyKaye does nothing halfway--where is the chocolate? Here it is!!! Our wonderful conclusion--my favorite lavender epsom salts, a dark chocolate coconut caramel bar, and adorable penguin cocoa tin that I will probably keep forever. And THAT is the Michael Scott of secret Santas! I am overwhelmed with happiness and deeply grateful. I am kind of still in shock that someone would do something so kind for me.



 So I posted this pic on my facebook and someone said "omg she got you the laptop too?" Ha, almost! What an incredible incredible experience this has been. KellyKaye, you have warmed my little heart more than any cup of cocoa and I am so touched by your generosity. Love to you, your family, and to MUTers great and small xoxo Laura



 
 


 Those gifts are beyond amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the 4th Day of Christmas, @Jamie P  spoiled me with... NAIL POLISH!!!

Revlon Saucy - Red shimmery amazingness!

Ruffian Hedge Fund - Pretty green. As a Finance girl, I love the name!




Those are so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So when I got home I found a package on my stairs, and it was totally my SS gift!!! My wonderful and awesome Santa gave me the option of opening my gifts now or waiting until Christmas. Now, I honestly contemplated waiting until December 25th, but who am I trying to kid that is a whole 9 days away, and I am not very good at waiting, I am actually quite impatient .

Look at all the pretty packages, and do you see the fabulousness that is the sparkly red card?





The first thing I opened was the pretty makeup pouch. It was stuffed full of loveliness.





Foil packets in Smashbox photo finish primer, Origins Checks and Balances face wash, fresh Lotus youth preservation face cream

Living Proof Full shampoo and conditioner, Evologie Stay Clear Cream, juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer, Ole Henriksen Truth Cream

Benefits Sugarbomb lipgloss and Watt's Up highlighter, and the most gorgeous

Glamour Doll Eyes shadow in Pixie Dust





Next up





Physicians Formula Cashmere Blush in Natural and a Stila Palette.

Look at the pretties close up





This blush is so pretty  love that it looks like a sweater!





Oh my goodness I love this palette. Such pretty colors to play with, and that green  is so beautiful.

There is more....





 Urban Decay All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray. I am so excited to try this, I have never used a setting spray before, and I have been wanting to forever.

...and inside the last box I found...









...a candle, Sephora Lemon Verbena body wash(It smells so good), and a pretty bear figurine.





The candle smells like cranberry, it is devine! Somehow my Santa knew that I have a collection of Christmas Bears that this little guy will be a perfect  addition to.

I would very much like to thank my santa @CheshireCookie, you did a wonderful job. Thank you so much for all of the thought and effort  you put into my gifts. I love everything. 




Nice gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Secret Santa is @mermuse  .  She did an amazing job of curating a gift for me!



Spoiler



 First, I love the card and the drawing!  I can't believe that you were able to draw one of my favorite Disney characters.  I plan to put this in a plastic holder and keep it at my office, where I can look at it everyday!





I love all the items that I received!





Okay, so I don't know why the pic is sideways, but I received:

2 Real Techniques brushes, which I am loving!  I just ordered myself the eye set and the face set on Black Friday, and neither of these two brushes came in the sets, so I am so excited for these brushes.  And, I love makeup brushes in general.

A Sephora by OPI nail polish in Justa' Pinch of Glitter.  I love glitter and silver and I don't own any Sephora by OPI polishes!  I can't wait to try this!

Josie Maran Cheek Gelee in pink escape.  I don't have many blushes, and can't wait to try this one.  I have received cream blushes in my BB and liked them.  I also don't own any Josie Maran products and have been eying them up!

Pacifica Tahitian Gardenia roller ball!  I love this scent!  I have a couple Pacifica products that I enjoy already, most notably their lip balm/lip stick, but those are not this scent.  My Target carries Pacifica products, but I have never seen this scent to try it.  You may have turned me on to a scent that I will have to have all the time now!  Seriously, I love it!

Fresh Sugar Rose tinted lip treatment This was the first thing I tried out of the box.  This stuff is amazing.  I love the subtle color, I love the way it feels, I love the scent and how moisturizing it is.  I received the Fresh Lotus moisturizer in a Glossybox and liked it and now that I love this lip treatment, I am going to have to place Fresh order in the near future!

I received many primers and a cc cream, most of which I have never tried before.  I don't own anything by Smashbox, and while I have heard great things about POREfessional, I have never tried it and have been wanting to.  I can always use more UDPP, as I use it almost every single day!   

I love dark chocolate, and received THREE bars of Trader Joe's dark chocolate.  I will try to slowly enjoy these, but I can't promise they will last long!  I can't wait to try the coconut caramel, because I like both flavors, but have never had them together!

I enjoy warm tea this time of year, and if my husband is good I may share some with him, but maybe not!  I hate the cold and I feel like my hands are always freezing so you can usually find me with a mug of warm tea in the afternoons!  I can't wait to try the teas!

I can't believe what amazing gifts I received!  I am so thankful for you mermuse.  You did a great job picking things out for me to enjoy!  I am truly touched by you!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday!


 Everything looks so nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



@NikkiMouse is my SS!! I was simultaneously both laughing AND crying while reading her letter to me



She did a 12 Days of Christmas, but said I was more than welcome to tear into them..(which I just may have to do because I have zero will power..) Here's a first glance of my beautifully wrapped Princess presents!!!
That paper



 cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day two of my gifts! The note that came with this gift seriously made me chuckle! I was so happy to see this lipgloss since I really wanted it and I missed the BB glitch!
Thank you so much, can't wait to see what day 3 has in store.

HAHA! Every single one of those glosses has found its way into happy homes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually think you have more willpower than I do - I can't wait for you to open everything up!

And I think there are more mini-presents than days left before xmas......soooo....there's that..... 





I cant wait to open everything up either, it is taking every ounce of  will power to do just one a day.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I could even wait for a 12 hours of Christmas!  I opened both of my packages in the post office parking lot!  No willpower have I!




That's awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2013)

Day 3:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I love digging through my box to find what string connects to what gift, its like a treasure hunt. When I saw the snowman and polka dot paper it brought a huge smile to my face because I love snowmen and of course polka dots. Thank you so much I really wanted to try this pencil after reading all the great reviews from the ladies here. Cant wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 17, 2013)

@JC327 that is an awesome present for today. Let us know how you like it!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't do spoilers on my phone, but I absolutely CANNOT wait to share this with you guys...it's been 30 minutes and I'm still [email protected], you are AMAZING and I love you..my cup runneth over





Eta: My apologies in advance for all the pics that are about to follow!
yay I'm not a SS failure I've been fretting on and off it you would love the stuff or even like any of it. 
You are such a sweet and wonderful person i wanted to do so much for you, because you do so much for us like your "omg wash your face 3x and miracles will happen thread" I might be paraphrasing here but it is true.  

I'm just so glad i made you happy that means the world to me. I have loved SS so very much.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.  

This is as far as i've gotten:









I's bigger on the inside!!!!!!!! 




Edited to add pictures because i'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!! 

edited again to add that @Charity1217  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!!


Wow!! That is an incredible box!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yaaaaaaaaaa. It's here!!!!!!!
OMG. I don't know where to start.
Ok. Calm down Angie....
My SS was @Sunflowercake
In case you don't remember she was going on an awesome trip to Germany and do you know what that means?!? Yep, I got all German brand goodies!!!!!!!!
I am so thankful for your thoughtful and generous gifts.
It is really different once you get the package and open everything. It's so touching.
When you see how someone stalked the heck out of you...well it makes a girl feel super special!!!
Thank you doesn't even begin to express my true gratitude.
So thanks to google, I will try this......ich danke ihnen, or how about this....danke sehr, this one is appropriate....mit tiefer Dankarkeit, or my favorite....tausend dank.




On to the big reveal......... Ok i've never done pics on the desktop so not sure if this is all 4 pics.
If not i will edit. I could not get my phone or ipad to upload.
So to start off with, my SS is the bestest taper EVER! I practically had my teeth on these packages (then the hubby brought me scissors--so sweet of him).
Since all the goodies were German, there were the cutest penguin notes taped to them, telling me if it was hand creme, body creme etc.
She stalked me so very well. I am a cremeaholic and i got 5 cremes! Special ones for hands, feet, body, cuticles...super awesome!!
Then she went over to the BB thread and stalked me there.....sneaky girl saw a post about dark lippies i needed....boom 2 awesome lipsticks for me!
That was perfect because i am trying my luck with the OCC liptars and having trouble with the brightness of them, so i totally needed something to tone them down a bit. These are great!
The little gift bag had a sparkle polish, a gel top coat, cuticle creme, a nail treatment and a french manicure brush. I can't wait to try all of that.
She must have heard me say what terribly dry cuticles i have because she totally spoiled my hands!
Did i mention not one but TWO eyeshadow palettes?
Oh yes, one in neutral browns and the other greys for a smokey eye. Both are absolutely perfect for me.
There was also german chocolate with nuts...my favorite (i know i never said that anywhere, maybe she stalked me IRL too....just kidding).
And last but not least was the bracelet that fits my tiny little wrist perfectly! It is in shades of brown which i wear to work all the time.
Like i said.....words cannot begin to express my thanks, you are AMAZING!!










How lovely... awesome gifts!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 17, 2013)

[@]Tiffany27la[/@] Hurry up with that cooking. We have needs over here!!!!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.  

This is as far as I've gotten:









it's bigger on the inside!!!!!!!! 




Edited to add pictures because I'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!! 

edited again to add that @Charity1217  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!!

So I just realized I was so super excited about my tardis box i forgot to post all of the especially awesome gifts that each drawer held for me





awesome box picture again and the one gift that didn't fit inside





an eyeshadow brush because you can never have too many brushes

box 1 all wrapped up









box 1 opened: a beautiful necklace she made for me with turquoise and silver simple and beautiful just my style. samples of lavanila and pop sugar 2 perfumes I've been dieing to try and a mini buxom in dolly such a pretty color

box 2 all wrapped up









Box 2 was packed full!!!! korres yogurt over night facial, wei mud mask I love these, NYX strawberry milk pencil and a pink lip butter, occ lip tar, kat von d lipstick, elf cream eye shadow sephora eye shadow whats up sample and chocolate  so much awesome in this box.

I was so excited at this point i for got to take pictures of the boxs all wrapped up





Box 3 Lush bubble gum lip scrub and the body shop body butter   this is my first lush and I'm in love!!!!!





and in the final box was lots of tea! I love tea! a stila lip brush mary luminizer and the after party set this is a dupe for my but you can never ever have enough sparkles in your life and they are great colors!!!! 
I'm not usually this personal but I needed to share

I can't express how much the SS has meant to me the past few months.  Things in my personal life have been very up and down since the beginning of November.  I have lost one of my best friends mom after unexpected complications after surgery,  both my great aunt who was the matriarch of my family and uncle died in a house fire about 2 weeks ago and I couldn't make it up to NJ for the services because money has been tight and i had already planned to take care of my dad after his eye surgery that week. my husbands hours were cut at work.  both our cars have broken down. and I've been working long hours at work and will be working 10 hours days from Christmas till new years with my birthday falling right in the middle of all that.  The only Holiday spirit i have really felt this year has come from the joy in giving and receiving SS gifts and seeing all of you wonderful amazing ladies come together and and be so thoughtful and loving towards each other.  So i just want to say a huge thank you to both my secret Santa's and my santees for being and the MUT community as a whole for being a bright light in some of my darkest times.   I love you all so very much


----------



## angienharry (Dec 17, 2013)

> I'm not usually this personal but I needed to share
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal stuff
> ...





Spoiler: Personal stuff



So sorry for your dark days. Glad we could be here to bring a smile to your face. I say next year we have an awesome MUT birthday celebration for you!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.  

This is as far as I've gotten:









it's bigger on the inside!!!!!!!! 




Edited to add pictures because I'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!! 

edited again to add that @Charity1217  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!!

So I just realized I was so super excited about my tardis box i forgot to post all of the especially awesome gifts that each drawer held for me





awesome box picture again and the one gift that didn't fit inside





an eyeshadow brush because you can never have too many brushes

box 1 all wrapped up









box 1 opened: a beautiful necklace she made for me with turquoise and silver simple and beautiful just my style. samples of lavanila and pop sugar 2 perfumes I've been dieing to try and a mini buxom in dolly such a pretty color

box 2 all wrapped up









Box 2 was packed full!!!! korres yogurt over night facial, wei mud mask I love these, NYX strawberry milk pencil and a pink lip butter, occ lip tar, kat von d lipstick, elf cream eye shadow sephora eye shadow whats up sample and chocolate  so much awesome in this box.

I was so excited at this point i for got to take pictures of the boxs all wrapped up





Box 3 Lush bubble gum lip scrub and the body shop body butter   this is my first lush and I'm in love!!!!!





and in the final box was lots of tea! I love tea! a stila lip brush mary luminizer and the after party set this is a dupe for my but you can never ever have enough sparkles in your life and they are great colors!!!! 
I'm not usually this personal but I needed to share

I can't express how much the SS has meant to me the past few months.  Things in my personal life have been very up and down since the beginning of November.  I have lost one of my best friends mom after unexpected complications after surgery,  both my great aunt who was the matriarch of my family and uncle died in a house fire about 2 weeks ago and I couldn't make it up to NJ for the services because money has been tight and i had already planned to take care of my dad after his eye surgery that week. my husbands hours were cut at work.  both our cars have broken down. and I've been working long hours at work and will be working 10 hours days from Christmas till new years with my birthday falling right in the middle of all that.  The only Holiday spirit i have really felt this year has come from the joy in giving and receiving SS gifts and seeing all of you wonderful amazing ladies come together and and be so thoughtful and loving towards each other.  So i just want to say a huge thank you to both my secret Santa's and my santees for being and the MUT community as a whole for being a bright light in some of my darkest times.   I love you all so very much
Awwww *many hugs* 




 I hope things get better soon


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 17, 2013)

[@]nikkimouse[/@] I'm sorry things are so rough right now. I can relate to your feelings toward the MUT community. I have some depression &amp; anxiety issues and even though I don't post much, this whole Secret Santa experience has really helped me a lot. Hope things get better for you soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

> yay I'm not a SS failure I've been fretting on and off it you would love the stuff or even like any of it.Â  You are such a sweet and wonderful person i wanted to do so much for you, because you do so much for us like your "omg wash your face 3x and miracles will happen thread" I might be paraphrasing here but it is true.Â Â  I'm just so glad i made you happy that means the world to me. I have loved SS so very much.Â


 Nikki, now I'm crying again,lol! I was seriously overwhelmed by your thoughtfulness and generosity...I'm finally at home (we had our family Christmas party tonight) and I'm about to orchestrate my reveal post for all the amazing goodies you sent me..!!


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 17, 2013)

*HUGS TO ALL* Everyone has just been so beyond thoughtful and amazing throughout this! So much thought into everything! @nikkimouse sending love your way and also to my amazing SS @bonita22! &lt;3


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

Prepare yourself to be dazzled and amazed...!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A First look at all my beautifully wrapped Priness Goodies!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Oooh...a "sample" of what's to come!!!!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 17, 2013)

Big hug to you @nikkimouse! I'm pulling for you and your loved ones!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Nikki remembered me saying how much I love foils and she totally hooked her girl up! Plus, does else anyone see the awesome Alima Pure lip Balm in the upper left hand corner...? I have been DYING to try out their balms and truthfully have no clue how she found out that information, but I am SO super pumped she did!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

fghfgjfgdfghfhhjjkjyt


grtdyhdr



   
Eloquent as always, sweetheart


----------



## mermuse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eloquent as always, sweetheart






LOLovely &lt;3


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm just mad she stole my princess presents


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Ummm...I LOVE Ghirardelli chocolate!! NOM nom nom! Plus these have way cool flavors!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















MASKS! Face masks are my favorite!! Plus other wrapped goodies like:


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 17, 2013)

@nikkimouse Love you too! Thank you for sharing and know that I'm thinking about you and hoping 2014 is a brand new start for you and your family.  I'm so glad @Charity1217 spoiled you!  Such awesome packaging and gifts.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

Guys, I consumed a few too many cheery Christmas beverages earlier at my family's party, aaaaaand clearly this is not working out very well for me right now,lol! @NikkiMouse, I promise to put together an amazing display of your awesomeness as soon as I can think clear enough in the morning lol! :heart:


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

> Eloquent as always, sweetheart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, now...I'm always a lady,lol...just a rather saused one at the moment LOL


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guys, I consumed a few too many cheery Christmas beverages earlier at my family's party, aaaaaand clearly this is not working out very well for me right now,lol! @NikkiMouse, I promise to put together an amazing display of your awesomeness as soon as I can think clear enough in the morning lol!




I'm just so glad you loved everything so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   














MASKS! Face masks are my favorite!! Plus other wrapped goodies like:

 
you took awesome pictures of my horrible hand writing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. Day 7 is my favorite


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not usually this personal but I needed to share I can't express how much the SS has meant to me the past few months.  Things in my personal life have been very up and down since the beginning of November.  I have lost one of my best friends mom after unexpected complications after surgery,  both my great aunt who was the matriarch of my family and uncle died in a house fire about 2 weeks ago and I couldn't make it up to NJ for the services because money has been tight and i had already planned to take care of my dad after his eye surgery that week. my husbands hours were cut at work.  both our cars have broken down. and I've been working long hours at work and will be working 10 hours days from Christmas till new years with my birthday falling right in the middle of all that.  The only Holiday spirit i have really felt this year has come from the joy in giving and receiving SS gifts and seeing all of you wonderful amazing ladies come together and and be so thoughtful and loving towards each other.  So i just want to say a huge thank you to both my secret Santa's and my santees for being and the MUT community as a whole for being a bright light in some of my darkest times.   I love you all so very much
So sorry for your dark days. Glad we could be here to bring a smile to your face.
I say next year we have an awesome MUT birthday celebration for you!!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.  

This is as far as I've gotten:









it's bigger on the inside!!!!!!!! 




Edited to add pictures because I'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!! 

edited again to add that @Charity1217  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!!

So I just realized I was so super excited about my tardis box i forgot to post all of the especially awesome gifts that each drawer held for me





awesome box picture again and the one gift that didn't fit inside





an eyeshadow brush because you can never have too many brushes

box 1 all wrapped up









box 1 opened: a beautiful necklace she made for me with turquoise and silver simple and beautiful just my style. samples of lavanila and pop sugar 2 perfumes I've been dieing to try and a mini buxom in dolly such a pretty color

box 2 all wrapped up









Box 2 was packed full!!!! korres yogurt over night facial, wei mud mask I love these, NYX strawberry milk pencil and a pink lip butter, occ lip tar, kat von d lipstick, elf cream eye shadow sephora eye shadow whats up sample and chocolate  so much awesome in this box.

I was so excited at this point i for got to take pictures of the boxs all wrapped up





Box 3 Lush bubble gum lip scrub and the body shop body butter   this is my first lush and I'm in love!!!!!





and in the final box was lots of tea! I love tea! a stila lip brush mary luminizer and the after party set this is a dupe for my but you can never ever have enough sparkles in your life and they are great colors!!!! 
I'm not usually this personal but I needed to share

I can't express how much the SS has meant to me the past few months.  Things in my personal life have been very up and down since the beginning of November.  I have lost one of my best friends mom after unexpected complications after surgery,  both my great aunt who was the matriarch of my family and uncle died in a house fire about 2 weeks ago and I couldn't make it up to NJ for the services because money has been tight and i had already planned to take care of my dad after his eye surgery that week. my husbands hours were cut at work.  both our cars have broken down. and I've been working long hours at work and will be working 10 hours days from Christmas till new years with my birthday falling right in the middle of all that.  The only Holiday spirit i have really felt this year has come from the joy in giving and receiving SS gifts and seeing all of you wonderful amazing ladies come together and and be so thoughtful and loving towards each other.  So i just want to say a huge thank you to both my secret Santa's and my santees for being and the MUT community as a whole for being a bright light in some of my darkest times.   I love you all so very much
Awwww *many hugs* 



 I hope things get better soon



Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@nikkimouse I'm sorry things are so rough right now. I can relate to your feelings toward the MUT community. I have some depression &amp; anxiety issues and even though I don't post much, this whole Secret Santa experience has really helped me a lot. Hope things get better for you soon






Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*HUGS TO ALL* Everyone has just been so beyond thoughtful and amazing throughout this! So much thought into everything! @nikkimouse sending love your way and also to my amazing SS @bonita22! &lt;3


Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big hug to you @nikkimouse! I'm pulling for you and your loved ones!







Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @nikkimouse Love you too! Thank you for sharing and know that I'm thinking about you and hoping 2014 is a brand new start for you and your family.  I'm so glad @Charity1217 spoiled you!  Such awesome packaging and gifts.  




thank you all so much for your kind words.  You all mean the world to me.  I'm so glad i decided to sign up for BB a year ago and join Mut.  this site has brought me so much happiness over the last year you guys don't even know.  I have my sights set on a good 2014.  because i'm so done with 2013.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

> you took awesome pictures of my horrible hand writing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> P.S. Day 7 is my favorite


 Day 7 is my FAVORITE, too!!! I played Snow White once in a school production what seems like forever ago, and that's when I first fell in love with her! ok..and the seven dwarfs, too lol! I absolutely love the mug! I gasped loudly as I was unwrapping it when I saw her face on the front! And then I let out another gasp when I saw the price tag on the bottom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I truly feel so humbled and grateful to know that even in the most difficult part of your life right now, you took the time to go above and beyond and make sure I felt special as your SS , and, all I can tell you is that I've worn the necklace you made for me ever since I took it out of the box..I will remember this, and you, my dear sweet friend, for always...love you, Nik  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


you took awesome pictures of my horrible hand writing





P.S. Day 7 is my favorite

Day 7 is my FAVORITE, too!!! I played Snow White once in a school production what seems like forever ago, and that's when I first fell in love with her! ok..and the seven dwarfs, too lol! I absolutely love the mug! I gasped loudly as I was unwrapping it when I saw her face on the front! And then I let out another gasp when I saw the price tag on the bottom



. I truly feel so humbled and grateful to know that even in the most difficult part of your life right now, you took the time to go above and beyond and make sure I felt special as your SS , and, all I can tell you is that I've worn the necklace you made for me ever since I took it out of the box..I will remember this, and you, my dear sweet friend, for always...love you, Nik



i forgot to take the price tag off frick...  i had budgeted in ss gifts for my trip to epcot when at the beginning of the month.   and i get a pass holder discount ( year passes was my gift to my self at tax time last year.  This year it will be a set of new tire   Being a grown up sucks)

and yay for being friends because being someones ss is like becoming their best friend with out them knowing about it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

> i forgot to take the price tag off frick...Â  i had budgeted in ss gifts for my trip to epcot when at the beginning of the month.Â Â  and i get a pass holder discount ( year passes was my gift to my self at tax time last year.Â  This year it will be a set of new tireÂ Â  Being a grown up sucks) and yay for being friends because being someones ss is like becoming their best friend with out them knowing about it.Â


 Right??! We're totally besties!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Just don't tell @Slinka, or @KellyKaye) Lol!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm always looking for HG products for my hair...



BOOM! No.4 travel sized shampoo, conditioner &amp; blow dry lotion!! Gahhh! I love their detangler so much! SO happy to have the entire set to try!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm always looking for HG products for my hair...




Gasp! Is that No.4?? It's official I call nikkimouse next year!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

Nikki, you really were stalking me! I LOVE hand lotions and creams, and I really wanted to try this set at Ulta, but they ran out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BTW-Holiday Cookie smells just like Gingerbread Cake!! Mmmmmm


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

This was the ONLY thing I was really hoping for on my SS list, as it's hard to find in stores around here, and I HATE paying shipping, so I definitely squealed with excitement when I saw the fan part of the brush!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









This was the ONLY thing I was really hoping for on my SS list, as it's hard to find in stores around here, and I HATE paying shipping, so I definitely squealed with excitement when I saw the fan part of the brush!!
this was the only thing from your actual list i got most of the other stuff was inspired by your trade list wants.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm doing these a bit out of order for several reasons..(mainly because it's late, and I'm tipsy), but this next one is a close second to my overall fave....






OMG! Is that not the cutest Snow White Mug you've ever seen?? on the back it says "even in the morning, I'm still the fairest of them all"!!! LOVE IT! Plus she filled it with four different types of deliciously flavored hot chocolate...yummmm


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

Those mini Essence glosses are packaged so adorably! ( not too sticky, and they smell sooo good!) and you remembered I wanted to try something from Flower!! It's a perfectly pink shade that's going right in my normal rotation!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm doing these a bit out of order for several reasons..(mainly because it's late, and I'm tipsy), but this next one is a close second to my overall fave....








OMG! Is that not the cutest Snow White Mug you've ever seen?? on the back it says "even in the morning, I'm still the fairest of them all"!!! LOVE IT! Plus she filled it with four different types of deliciously flavored hot chocolate...yummmm
I LOVE this!!!! You definitely were spoiled!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm doing these a bit out of order for several reasons..(mainly because it's late, and I'm tipsy), but this next one is a close second to my overall fave....








OMG! Is that not the cutest Snow White Mug you've ever seen?? on the back it says "even in the morning, I'm still the fairest of them all"!!! LOVE IT! Plus she filled it with four different types of deliciously flavored hot chocolate...yummmm
I may have wondered around the store enough time for my husband to ride mission space 3 times while trying to pick out the perfect snow white gift for you.   then i found the mug and was like sooo perfect since i already had the hot cocoa. and with your hair all dark now you make the perfect snow white.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Right??! We're totally besties!





(Just don't tell @Slinka, or @KellyKaye) Lol!!
I REFUSE TO SHARE!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

What's that you say?... why, yes...there IS more! Because I basically have the best SS in history  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ahh...a smokey eye.. Which, I'm still definitely trying to master!



I can't believe how close I came to buying that perfecting base a couple of days ago! I've heard such amazing reviews on it, but I just never seemed to pull the trigger anytime I'm in CVS or Walgreens, and now thanks to my wonderful SS, I won't have to!! Can't wait to try the two liners as well..this will be my FIRST UD liner!!! Woohoo!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Right??! We're totally besties!





(Just don't tell @Slinka, or @KellyKaye) Lol!!
I REFUSE TO SHARE!





it's ok slinka you can be my best friend too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

Ummm..just...WOW...I am blown away by your generosity, Nikki! I know you said you were worried about me "shopping up a storm" on Black Friday, but believe it, or not, I didn't have ANYTHING you got me! I am so pumped to try this palette...Thank you, Thank you, THANK YOU!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

You GOT ME THE CAUDALIE CLEANSING WATER!!! AND the Divine Oil, AND the scented hand cream!!! I just...I...*tears*


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

I definitely saved the best for last...



Prepare yourselves...



The first time I looked at the pendant, it literally took my breath away.. I study the stars (Astrology), and to me , with all the brilliant navy hues and silver flecks, it almost looked like a million tiny stars in a dark blue sky..stunningly gorgeous. Even more impressive is that Nikki actually MADE this necklace for me herself..I will treasure it always  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

Just in case I missed any of the goodies, I made a collage to re-cap the most awesome SS EVER....Nikki, my cup (literally!) runneth over...thank you, thank you, thank you from the bottom of my little Snow White heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 18, 2013)

WHOA GUYS! There is just way too much awesome for me to handle on this thread.

I can't wait to see my SS reveal hers on here. 

WE'RE SO NICE TO EACH OTHER!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just in case I missed any of the goodies, I made a collage to re-cap the most awesome SS EVER....Nikki, my cup (literally!) runneth over...thank you, thank you, thank you from the bottom of my little Snow White heart








So many pretties!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 18, 2013)

Guess what, guess what???!!???!!!!! I came home to a box of LOVELIES!!!!! Thank you soooooo much @NittanyLionGRRL! I just came home from work and am tooo exhausted. I will open tomorrow but here's a preview.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry cant figure out spoiler at moment. My secret Santa @NittanyLionGRRL really spoiled me. I am eating my kisses as a bedtime treat. Stay tuned for pics...


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay! more pretties!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sorry cant figure out spoiler at moment. My secret Santa @NittanyLionGRRL really spoiled me. I am eating my kisses as a bedtime treat. Stay tuned for pics...

that looks like a big box of fun i can't wait to see whats inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm doing these a bit out of order for several reasons..(mainly because it's late, and I'm tipsy), but this next one is a close second to my overall fave....








OMG! Is that not the cutest Snow White Mug you've ever seen?? on the back it says "even in the morning, I'm still the fairest of them all"!!! LOVE IT! Plus she filled it with four different types of deliciously flavored hot chocolate...yummmm
Best mug EVER!  Great find @nikkimouse!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, I came home and opened everything! Farrah was the best SS! She got me four nail polishes in neutral and grey shades.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh that Loreal Polish is pretty what's it called?


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 18, 2013)

> Oh that Loreal Polish is pretty what's it called?


 The loreal is "Eiffel for you", it's a gorgeous color. I was so excited to see the only grey because I've been looking for a grey color so I painted my nails as soon as I saw the polish. I may have to switch to the loreal tomorrow though!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm the same way. New colors? Must go on the fingers!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 18, 2013)

> I'm the same way. New colors? Must go on the fingers!


 I usually keep them painted one color for at least a week. But getting four colors at once, I must change them every day!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 18, 2013)

In addition to the nail polish, Farrah got me two face washes! I mentioned I had just run out and was looking to find a new one so she sent two in hopes that I love one! I can't wait to was my face!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

My not-so-secret mystery swap with @missemilie showed up last night and she spoiled me WAY too much....figured I'd post it here since it kind of fits in. Thanks, girl! You were way too generous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Like I posted a while back, my family doesn't really do gift exchanges for the adults or anything, so this and my secret santa gift will really be my only gifts this year...and you guys have more than made it okay with me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Spoiler



Everything was wrapped so nicely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 







Um, how cute is this? And YAY, more Lush!





WOW. I have never been into most florals, but for some reason I really love rose...these smell amazing! I can't wait to use them. I was curious about htis shower gel when I was lusting over things on the lush site a while back!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Always happy to get a polish remover!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





UD liner in Ransom - I love this shade so much!





I lost the picture of this one unwarapped...it's a sample of the Ocean Salt scrub, which I've just discovered I adore. My skin is super happy right now haha!





So excited about this! I've actually never tried anything from The Body Shop, and it's shimmery! My winter skin is psyched.





I am so excited about this! I can't wait to try it out!





It's EMERALD. and gorgeous. Colored liners are my absolute favorite item lately!





I almost bought this one so many times! So pretty, I can't wait to play with it.





And the main swap item. So excited, and it's just as good as I hoped!

Thanks again, girl...you totally made my week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 18, 2013)

Makeup! Eyeliners, lipstick and mascara. I've never used blue eyeliner it Farrah said it will look good with my brown eyes. I can't wait to text this out!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 18, 2013)

Mini hairspray and hand lotion!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 18, 2013)

She sent some items to help with my transition to east coast living



Look at this adorable wrapping!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 18, 2013)

And to top it all off, I got a bunch of edible goodies!



Thank you so much Farrah ( sorry, I don't know how to tag on mobile)! This SS gift is better than anything I imagined. I got teary eyed reading the card! Thank you thank you thank you! Happy holidays!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Such a thoughtful gift, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327 that is an awesome present for today. Let us know how you like it!! 
I definitely will, im waiting for all the swelling to go down before I do my makeup again.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2013)

Since I am a newer member to MUT, I wasn't able to participate this year in the Secret Santa, but it warms my heart so much to see everyone sending and receiving such thoughtful gifts. I don't have much family, and don't have any female friends, so it's been wonderful being a part of such a great community, and I truly can't wait to participate next year! Happy Holidays to everyone and I can't wait to continue living vicariously through all of you and seeing all your reveals! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 18, 2013)

@Jac13 - I am so glad it arrived safely. I hope you enjoy it today! Thanks for posting a pic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 18, 2013)

Everyone's gifts are so fabulous! I just love all these reveals. They give me happy heart tingles! [@]nikkimouse[/@], I think you &amp; I need to do an all Disney or all Dr. who swap someday. I find it hilarious that everything I see you do/like is so much like me! I love all you ladies.


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And to top it all off, I got a bunch of edible goodies! 



Thank you so much Farrah ( sorry, I don't know how to tag on mobile)! This SS gift is better than anything I imagined. I got teary eyed reading the card! Thank you thank you thank you! Happy holidays!
I'm glad you enjoyed your gifts.  I thought of you this morning.  I was scraping ice off of my SUV at 4am &amp; wishing I had put on my gloves.  My hands were soooo cold!  Good luck on your move!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

> Everyone's gifts are so fabulous! I just love all these reveals. They give me happy heart tingles! [@]nikkimouse[/@], I think you &amp; I need to do an all Disney or all Dr. who swap someday. I find it hilarious that everything I see you do/like is so much like me! I love all you ladies.


 heck yeah we do that would be awesome!!!! look up the artist Karen Hallion. she dose a ton of disney doctor who crossover art I own like 5 of her tshirts.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> My not-so-secret mystery swap with @missemilie Â showed up last night and she spoiled me WAY too much....figured I'd post it here since it kind of fits in. Thanks, girl! You were way too generous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like I posted a while back, my family doesn't really do gift exchanges for the adults or anything, so this and my secret santa gift will really be my only gifts this year...and you guys have more than made it okay with me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yay!!! I'm so happy you liked everything! I had fun picking stuff out that I thought you'd like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let me know know what you think of the Sue Devitt powder. Interested to know if it was amazing or not, seemed like a lot if hype behind it with other glossybox peeps and I grrrrr never found one in a darker shade. Merry Christmas! And lol I think it's funny that you opened it right away and didn't wait until Christmas! I'll be opening mine as soon as I get it and post pictures for all to see. No waiting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2013)

ITS HERE OMG!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ITS HERE OMG!
WHO WAS YOUR SS???? AHHHHH! SO EXCITING!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 18, 2013)

> ITS HERE OMG!


 PICS PICS PICS


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ITS HERE OMG!
OMGGGGG I can't wait to see!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2013)

So I totally wasn't expecting my gift today but I was REALLY hoping for it cause I'm actually home! I was sleeping and heard the mail lady honk that she was dropping off a package and you bet my eyes went right open!!!

My SS is @FireNRice and THANK YOU SO MUCH for the lovely gift! Seriously, you did such a wonderful job and TOTALLY spoiled me!! This definitely made my whole holiday months! 

Are you ready for pictures?!



 
Look at the pretty snowflakes!





Chocolate Covered Pomegrante! you bet I opened them up and had some even though its 10:30! Funny thing is I had tried these that I received and a sample and loved them, then forgot about them until now! 





how cute is this box? Wait...it gets better!





HOW PRETTY IS THIS?!?! I can store all my new goodies in it!





Hidden gems in that cute little box and wrapped up so pretty!





All of of the pretties inside the box!

Color Club Disco Nap :  This is a pretty sparkly gold - this will be perfect to wear for New Year's! I don't think I have any gold polishes so this is great! 

Brash Nail Polish in Red Riot :  a shimmery red! And a perfect polish to wear for Christmas! Honestly I don't think I had a shimmery red in my collection either - my collection is very small. YAY! I'm definitely going to wear this next!

Into The Wild Bath &amp; Body Works Mist : This smells SO good!  I love B&amp;BW but I try not to go in there as much because I'll buy things and hoard them LOL. I needed a new fragrance though!

Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #4 : OMG I love this!! I have another shade that I tried in my first Ipsy bag long long ago and loved it. This shade is super pretty!

OCC Mini Lip Tar set : So I was a bad SS and already bought this with my $20 promotional Sephora gift card because I couldn't find anything else for $20, and didn't want to spend $50 like you're supposed to so I got it and only paid like $1 in tax for it. Hehe. So I'll be returning mine - or heck maybe I'll even keep it to have MORE (hoarding tendency here!). But THANK YOUUU so much!! I love lip tars. They're so fun!





2 Elf HD Blushes in Superstar and Headliner :  I love love love blush! And I've only tried a couple things from Elf so this is awesome! I swatched them really quick and they are gorgeous! Really pigmented and pretty!





Nails Inc : Bling it On Floral : I've been dying to try a nail art set! It comes with two polishes (sorry this photo didn't turn out so well!). Holland Park Gardens and Bloomsbury Way are the polishes - a light pink and light green! And then these adorable little bows and roses to put on your nails! 





Nick Chavez Diva Xxtreme Body Styling Glaze : OK so at first I was like - you use this on your body?! What do you "glaze" your body for? Bahaha. It's early, forgive me. I'm always interested in trying new hair products to tame my mess so this sounds like it will help with frizz and softness and a hair boost. 

Are you READY FOR THE BEST GIFT EVER?!?!













She got me a scentsy wax warmer and melts?! I've been DYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to try Scentsy! Seriously dying! I love love love candles but really wanted to try Scentsy because it seems like everyone is addicted to it - so I must try it. I've heard that these smell better and last longer too. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And omg - Snowberry sounds so yummy! How cute is the blue too? We just plugged it in - so awesome! 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! You totally spoiled me! So happy with everything!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I totally wasn't expecting my gift today but I was REALLY hoping for it cause I'm actually home! I was sleeping and heard the mail lady honk that she was dropping off a package and you bet my eyes went right open!!!

My SS is @FireNRice and THANK YOU SO MUCH for the lovely gift! Seriously, you did such a wonderful job and TOTALLY spoiled me!! This definitely made my whole holiday months! 

Are you ready for pictures?!




 
Look at the pretty snowflakes!





Chocolate Covered Pomegrante! you bet I opened them up and had some even though its 10:30! Funny thing is I had tried these that I received and a sample and loved them, then forgot about them until now! 





how cute is this box? Wait...it gets better!





HOW PRETTY IS THIS?!?! I can store all my new goodies in it!





Hidden gems in that cute little box and wrapped up so pretty!





All of of the pretties inside the box!

Color Club Disco Nap :  This is a pretty sparkly gold - this will be perfect to wear for New Year's! I don't think I have any gold polishes so this is great! 

Brash Nail Polish in Red Riot :  a shimmery red! And a perfect polish to wear for Christmas! Honestly I don't think I had a shimmery red in my collection either - my collection is very small. YAY! I'm definitely going to wear this next!

Into The Wild Bath &amp; Body Works Mist : This smells SO good!  I love B&amp;BW but I try not to go in there as much because I'll buy things and hoard them LOL. I needed a new fragrance though!

Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #4 : OMG I love this!! I have another shade that I tried in my first Ipsy bag long long ago and loved it. This shade is super pretty!

OCC Mini Lip Tar set : So I was a bad SS and already bought this with my $20 promotional Sephora gift card because I couldn't find anything else for $20, and didn't want to spend $50 like you're supposed to so I got it and only paid like $1 in tax for it. Hehe. So I'll be returning mine - or heck maybe I'll even keep it to have MORE (hoarding tendency here!). But THANK YOUUU so much!! I love lip tars. They're so fun!





2 Elf HD Blushes in Superstar and Headliner :  I love love love blush! And I've only tried a couple things from Elf so this is awesome! I swatched them really quick and they are gorgeous! Really pigmented and pretty!





Nails Inc : Bling it On Floral : I've been dying to try a nail art set! It comes with two polishes (sorry this photo didn't turn out so well!). Holland Park Gardens and Bloomsbury Way are the polishes - a light pink and light green! And then these adorable little bows and roses to put on your nails! 





Nick Chavez Diva Xxtreme Body Styling Glaze : OK so at first I was like - you use this on your body?! What do you "glaze" your body for? Bahaha. It's early, forgive me. I'm always interested in trying new hair products to tame my mess so this sounds like it will help with frizz and softness and a hair boost. 

Are you READY FOR THE BEST GIFT EVER?!?!













She got me a scentsy wax warmer and melts?! I've been DYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to try Scentsy! Seriously dying! I love love love candles but really wanted to try Scentsy because it seems like everyone is addicted to it - so I must try it. I've heard that these smell better and last longer too. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And omg - Snowberry sounds so yummy! How cute is the blue too? We just plugged it in - so awesome! 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! You totally spoiled me! So happy with everything!
WOW! amazing gifts! That is amazing that she sent you Scentsy!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW! amazing gifts! That is amazing that she sent you Scentsy!
I know! I was so surprised! And definitely squealed with delight. 







 
 LOOK HOW PRETTY!





Quick swatches of the Elf HD Blushes. Aren't these gorgeous?!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

> I know! I was so surprised! And definitely squealed with delight.Â :icon_chee
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers
> ...





Spoiler: Spoilers



That is SO CUTE. Does it smell amazing? Have been curious about Scentsy! Also... I need those blushes now. Target trip in my immediate future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 18, 2013)

We so need to do this in the summer! I love seeing everyone's gifts.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is SO CUTE. Does it smell amazing? Have been curious about Scentsy!

Also... I need those blushes now. Target trip in my immediate future




I love Scentsy! A lot of the scented wax does smell good, I just like how you can pick up a bunch of different kinds of scents to melt. And they honestly do last a long time, its just that it gives off a lot of heat is the only thing.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Scentsy! A lot of the scented wax does smell good, I just like how you can pick up a bunch of different kinds of scents to melt. And they honestly do last a long time, its just that it gives off a lot of heat is the only thing.
Ooo yeah that's fun you can mix them to create new ones. 

Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is SO CUTE. Does it smell amazing? Have been curious about Scentsy!

Also... I need those blushes now. Target trip in my immediate future





Isn't it?! I'm going to be addicted to Scentsy now lol!  

Yes you do need the blushes. They're too pretty! Hehe, I'm totally an enabler.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys I'm the tinyest bit into my present and I'm in tears already I haven't opened the card in fear of spoilers but i have the best SS EVER!!!!!!  I will post pictures as soon as i finish opening my gifts and crying like a complete baby.

This is as far as I've gotten:









it's bigger on the inside!!!!!!!!




Edited to add pictures because I'm too floored to even open any thing else!!!!!!!

edited again to add that @Charity1217  is the best ss in the whole wide world !!!!!!

So I just realized I was so super excited about my tardis box i forgot to post all of the especially awesome gifts that each drawer held for me





awesome box picture again and the one gift that didn't fit inside





an eyeshadow brush because you can never have too many brushes

box 1 all wrapped up









box 1 opened: a beautiful necklace she made for me with turquoise and silver simple and beautiful just my style. samples of lavanila and pop sugar 2 perfumes I've been dieing to try and a mini buxom in dolly such a pretty color

box 2 all wrapped up









Box 2 was packed full!!!! korres yogurt over night facial, wei mud mask I love these, NYX strawberry milk pencil and a pink lip butter, occ lip tar, kat von d lipstick, elf cream eye shadow sephora eye shadow whats up sample and chocolate  so much awesome in this box.

I was so excited at this point i for got to take pictures of the boxs all wrapped up





Box 3 Lush bubble gum lip scrub and the body shop body butter   this is my first lush and I'm in love!!!!!





and in the final box was lots of tea! I love tea! a stila lip brush mary luminizer and the after party set this is a dupe for my but you can never ever have enough sparkles in your life and they are great colors!!!!
I'm not usually this personal but I needed to share

I can't express how much the SS has meant to me the past few months.  Things in my personal life have been very up and down since the beginning of November.  I have lost one of my best friends mom after unexpected complications after surgery,  both my great aunt who was the matriarch of my family and uncle died in a house fire about 2 weeks ago and I couldn't make it up to NJ for the services because money has been tight and i had already planned to take care of my dad after his eye surgery that week. my husbands hours were cut at work.  both our cars have broken down. and I've been working long hours at work and will be working 10 hours days from Christmas till new years with my birthday falling right in the middle of all that.  The only Holiday spirit i have really felt this year has come from the joy in giving and receiving SS gifts and seeing all of you wonderful amazing ladies come together and and be so thoughtful and loving towards each other.  So i just want to say a huge thank you to both my secret Santa's and my santees for being and the MUT community as a whole for being a bright light in some of my darkest times.   I love you all so very much
Sorry to hear all that you have had to go through, and my deepest sympathies for your losses. I hope things start  looking up for you. Enjoy your wonderful gifts you definitely deserve them. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I waited all week looking for my package... and then I left yesterday (probably an hour before the mail came) to go Richmond (2 hrs away) and got back today to find it chilling in our foyer waiting for me. I was literally like, "OMG WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!" and ran around cheering.

This weekend has been so generous for me. I went to a Narnian themed Christmas party and my friends gave me part of my birthday present (my birthday was in November... lol) and they got me the cutest little earrings! They got me a rose-gold earrings that were rose shaped studs and little gold apple studs. They were disney princess themed and they chipped in together buy them in 14k gold so that I wouldn't be allergic to them!!

SO LET ME SHOW YOU MY PRETTIES!!::



Spoiler







Here is the back of the box so that all the addresses are covered lol



 
My box was bustin' open!



 
LOOK AT THE GOODIES!!! Sorry for my always messy bed hahaha



 
OMG SO I got LUSH! (MORE LIKE LUST AHHAHHAHAHA THEY SMELL SO GOOD!)

Catrice and Essence Eyeshadow palettes (German brand!) 
CHOCOLATE!!

Hair Clips!

Acorn Ornament!

Samples in German!

Hand Cream!

Lip Scrub

Chapstick! 
SO MUCH STUFF!!





AND SOMETHING FOR MY DOGGIE!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Unless it's for me... but I'm pretty sure it's for my dog!!



 I LOVE THIS TOTE BAG!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And my love Secret Santa was::

DRUMROLL PLEASE!!!!!!

@JC327

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!

I feel so well stalked. lol

And here are some extra photos::





A Xmas present from my friend yesterday. I have yet to take it off... lol



 And the earrings my friends got me.

I'm feeling so blessed/grateful/overwhelmed with squishy good feelings.


 Great gifts - LOVE that tote! You're so lucky, you get to try out some goodies from Germany. Happy belated Birthday! Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just in case I missed any of the goodies, I made a collage to re-cap the most awesome SS EVER....Nikki, my cup (literally!) runneth over...thank you, thank you, thank you from the bottom of my little Snow White heart







Awesome gifts, the cup and necklace are  so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guess what, guess what???!!???!!!!! I came home to a box of LOVELIES!!!!! Thank you soooooo much @NittanyLionGRRL! I just came home from work and am tooo exhausted. I will open tomorrow but here's a preview. 


Cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, I came home and opened everything! Farrah was the best SS!

She got me four nail polishes in neutral and grey shades.




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In addition to the nail polish, Farrah got me two face washes! I mentioned I had just run out and was looking to find a new one so she sent two in hopes that I love one! I can't wait to was my face!




Those look great!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got to open my gift today! ]





















MY SS is @tgooberbutt and she did an amazing job with everything. As soon as I opened the box and saw the beautiful handmade card and read it I started crying. I must have looked really weird crying with my chipmunk cheeks because the hubby came over to see what was wrong. I handed the hubby the card and he just said wow!. Then I saw the candy and I stated crying again because I love all of them and the Crunch brings back awesome childhood memories. As per my SS instructions I only opened one gift today. I have to say I am in love with the beautiful polka dot paper and I will keep it for ever and ever. Also the little note was adorable. I am beyond thankful for this gift and I feel really blessed to be receiving it. It is completely amazing how someone who does not know me can take the time to do something so incredibly special. I don't even know how to feel other than extremely emotional. I cant wait to see what I unwrap for day 2. As soon as I am able I will go on a candy binge with all my new sweets. I am a big emotional mess right now, once again thanks @tgooberbutt!
@JC327 I hope you are feeling better. You definitely got an amazing SS who went the extra mile, I can't wait to see what other treasures you unwrap. Btw, your mani is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My not-so-secret mystery swap with @missemilie showed up last night and she spoiled me WAY too much....figured I'd post it here since it kind of fits in. Thanks, girl! You were way too generous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Like I posted a while back, my family doesn't really do gift exchanges for the adults or anything, so this and my secret santa gift will really be my only gifts this year...and you guys have more than made it okay with me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Spoiler



Everything was wrapped so nicely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 







Um, how cute is this? And YAY, more Lush!





WOW. I have never been into most florals, but for some reason I really love rose...these smell amazing! I can't wait to use them. I was curious about htis shower gel when I was lusting over things on the lush site a while back!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Always happy to get a polish remover!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





UD liner in Ransom - I love this shade so much!





I lost the picture of this one unwarapped...it's a sample of the Ocean Salt scrub, which I've just discovered I adore. My skin is super happy right now haha!





So excited about this! I've actually never tried anything from The Body Shop, and it's shimmery! My winter skin is psyched.





I am so excited about this! I can't wait to try it out!





It's EMERALD. and gorgeous. Colored liners are my absolute favorite item lately!





I almost bought this one so many times! So pretty, I can't wait to play with it.





And the main swap item. So excited, and it's just as good as I hoped!

Thanks again, girl...you totally made my week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


 Nice goodies! That was a great swap.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 18, 2013)

Everybody sent some AMAZING gifts! Seriously, these reveals are making me want to go out and buy all the lovelies that I've seen!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And to top it all off, I got a bunch of edible goodies! 



Thank you so much Farrah ( sorry, I don't know how to tag on mobile)! This SS gift is better than anything I imagined. I got teary eyed reading the card! Thank you thank you thank you! Happy holidays!

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She sent some items to help with my transition to east coast living




Look at this adorable wrapping!




Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mini hairspray and hand lotion!




Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Makeup! Eyeliners, lipstick and mascara. I've never used blue eyeliner it Farrah said it will look good with my brown eyes. I can't wait to text this out!



Great gifts and that reindeer wrapping is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I totally wasn't expecting my gift today but I was REALLY hoping for it cause I'm actually home! I was sleeping and heard the mail lady honk that she was dropping off a package and you bet my eyes went right open!!!

My SS is @FireNRice and THANK YOU SO MUCH for the lovely gift! Seriously, you did such a wonderful job and TOTALLY spoiled me!! This definitely made my whole holiday months! 

Are you ready for pictures?!




 
Look at the pretty snowflakes!





Chocolate Covered Pomegrante! you bet I opened them up and had some even though its 10:30! Funny thing is I had tried these that I received and a sample and loved them, then forgot about them until now!





how cute is this box? Wait...it gets better!





HOW PRETTY IS THIS?!?! I can store all my new goodies in it!





Hidden gems in that cute little box and wrapped up so pretty!





All of of the pretties inside the box!

Color Club Disco Nap :  This is a pretty sparkly gold - this will be perfect to wear for New Year's! I don't think I have any gold polishes so this is great!

Brash Nail Polish in Red Riot :  a shimmery red! And a perfect polish to wear for Christmas! Honestly I don't think I had a shimmery red in my collection either - my collection is very small. YAY! I'm definitely going to wear this next!

Into The Wild Bath &amp; Body Works Mist : This smells SO good!  I love B&amp;BW but I try not to go in there as much because I'll buy things and hoard them LOL. I needed a new fragrance though!

Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #4 : OMG I love this!! I have another shade that I tried in my first Ipsy bag long long ago and loved it. This shade is super pretty!

OCC Mini Lip Tar set : So I was a bad SS and already bought this with my $20 promotional Sephora gift card because I couldn't find anything else for $20, and didn't want to spend $50 like you're supposed to so I got it and only paid like $1 in tax for it. Hehe. So I'll be returning mine - or heck maybe I'll even keep it to have MORE (hoarding tendency here!). But THANK YOUUU so much!! I love lip tars. They're so fun!





2 Elf HD Blushes in Superstar and Headliner :  I love love love blush! And I've only tried a couple things from Elf so this is awesome! I swatched them really quick and they are gorgeous! Really pigmented and pretty!





Nails Inc : Bling it On Floral : I've been dying to try a nail art set! It comes with two polishes (sorry this photo didn't turn out so well!). Holland Park Gardens and Bloomsbury Way are the polishes - a light pink and light green! And then these adorable little bows and roses to put on your nails!





Nick Chavez Diva Xxtreme Body Styling Glaze : OK so at first I was like - you use this on your body?! What do you "glaze" your body for? Bahaha. It's early, forgive me. I'm always interested in trying new hair products to tame my mess so this sounds like it will help with frizz and softness and a hair boost.

Are you READY FOR THE BEST GIFT EVER?!?!













She got me a scentsy wax warmer and melts?! I've been DYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to try Scentsy! Seriously dying! I love love love candles but really wanted to try Scentsy because it seems like everyone is addicted to it - so I must try it. I've heard that these smell better and last longer too. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And omg - Snowberry sounds so yummy! How cute is the blue too? We just plugged it in - so awesome!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! You totally spoiled me! So happy with everything!
Amazing gifts!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Alright y'all! I received my SS gift today and my gifts were from the amazing, @Tiffany27la! She did a crazy outstanding job and as soon as I read the return address on the box I started to cry! I had seen her presents all wrapped over on the SS thread and was shocked by her crazy present wrapping skills. Little did I know, they were all for ME! She messaged me the other day pretending to be an elf just to let me know my present would arrive today. You are a sneaky little lady, Tiffany!

So this was my first view of the inside of the box, Tiffany included a really nice undrest tote bag. I have now stuffed all of my gifts inside the bag like a weirdo and am picturing Tiffany saying "hohoho" because she is Santa with her sack!








So, it's official, I am renaming this color to @Tiffany27la blue. She did an amazing job wrapping everything. I have never EVER received a present that was wrapped so elegantly. She gets a standing ovation.
I am sure all of you heard the talk about sending each other presents from our local area. And we also discussed how everyone loves gumbo, I GOT THE GUMBO!

How exciting, I am going out tomorrow to get some seafood so I can cook up a pot and enjoy it with my red beans and rice. I am so happy about this because I miss home, even though my hometown is Sacramento, California my dad always used to make gumbo and jambalaya for us and I was the only one in the family who ever enjoyed it. Cajun food is my very favorite and this brought tears of excitement to my eyes.

She also included some really lovely postcards and wrote on them some details as to why she loves the area so much. She even drew little Louisiana "stamps" on each one. And she sent me a magnet that is already sticking to my fridge.




Tiffany had been doing some massive stalking and I am thoroughly impressed. She even sent hair stuff to try in my daughters hair. I showed Amadora her presents and she got sooo excited. Then she at a chocolate and feel asleep.

I had mentioned on my wishlist that I would love fragrances and she sent me a mini Balenciaga, my favorite fashion house and my favorite perfume makers. I am so excited to try this perfume, I gasped when I saw the little bottle. She also included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Enchanted sample that I had linked on my wishlist.

And the little mirror! I WANTED THIS SOOOO BAD! lol.




Tiffany, and everyone else, I hope at this point you realize how impressed and overwhelmed I was by all the thought that was put into this present.

She included the EOS lip trio that I wanted so bad! And Nars, Bite Beauty, Myface, and SW Basics. She mentioned in little notes different things about the items she chose and I cannot wait to try her HG lipbalm by SW.

And she sent me the L'oreal Butterfly mascara, I have been wanting this so bad! I am trying to find a drugstore HG mascara because I simply cannot afford to buy a new Lancome Hypnose Star every month. Fingers crossed that this is the one!




I was sent three different hand and body creams. One of which was L'occitane! I am so excited! She even talked me out of purchasing one the other week over on the Black Friday thread, you are a sneaky girl, Tiffany! And she sent me Korres which I have never tried and have always wanted to! And LOVE + TOAST! I cannot believe you! Am I correct in assuming that your Ulta cherry has been popped?




Tiffany wrote little notes that coordinated with the items she sent me. And she mentioned how she noticed that I love Lush but that they do not have one nearby and that she loves this soap! Well, I am in love with this soap! It smells so heavenly! I can't wait to try it!




I can't believe how much she stuffed in that box... Anyway, she added Bath and Body Works to the mix. I absolutely love the Twisted Peppermint scent it is my holiday favorite and B&amp;BW and I have yet to buy any this year, now I don't have to! And a Champagne Toast candle, this is out-freaking-standing! I love how it smells!




So this was the biggest box in my package and I saved it for last. I had absolutely no idea what was in it but I freaking geeked out when I saw it. Now I am not much of a fan of Ms. Swift but I fell head over heels with this perfume a few months ago. And now it is mine, ALL MINE!!!! I am so excited! Thank you so much, Tiffany! I don't know whether to put on this or the Balenciaga first. lol




My pretty pile of bows and notes, I am keeping the bows! I don't even know what I am going to do with them but they will be put to good use. Maybe I will make a page in my Smash book and dedicate it to this wonderful SS gift!









Tiffany ended the box with a bag of Godiva chocolate. I have never eaten Godiva and these were amazing! I may or may not have just eaten 4 in one sitting. There were tears and chocolate, everything will be okay!
Well, that sums up everything that I received! This was incredible and far more than I ever expected. @Tiffany27la, it has been an honor to open all of these gifts and I'm still a bit in shock when it comes to the effort you put into this. Everything from the wrapping paper and notes, to the use of boxes (they tricked me and I loved it) was more than I could ever dream of. Thank you for everything, you are the best!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW! amazing gifts! That is amazing that she sent you Scentsy!
I know! I was so surprised! And definitely squealed with delight. 







 
 LOOK HOW PRETTY!





Quick swatches of the Elf HD Blushes. Aren't these gorgeous?!
That looks so cute, and I love the blush colors too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

> Alright y'all! I received my SS gift today and my gifts were from the amazing, @Tiffany27la ! She did a crazy outstanding job and as soon as I read the return address on the box I started to cry! I had seen her presents all wrapped over on the SS thread and was shocked by her crazy present wrapping skills. Little did I know, they were all for ME! She messaged me the other day pretending to be an elf just to let me know my present would arrive today. You are a sneaky little lady, Tiffany!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Opening the box
> ...





Spoiler: Opening the box






Spoiler: Renaming a classic!





 So, it's official, I am renaming this color to @Tiffany27la blue. She did an amazing job wrapping everything. I have never EVER received a present that was wrapped so elegantly. She gets a standing ovation.



Spoiler: Louisiana FAAAST!



I am sure all of you heard the talk about sending each other presents from our local area. And we also discussed how everyone loves gumbo, I GOT THE GUMBO! How exciting, I am going out tomorrow to get some seafood so I can cook up a pot and enjoy it with my red beans and rice. I am so happy about this because I miss home, even though my hometown is Sacramento, California my dad always used to make gumbo and jambalaya for us and I was the only one in the family who ever enjoyed it. Cajun food is my very favorite and this brought tears of excitement to my eyes. She also included some really lovely postcards and wrote on them some details as to why she loves the area so much. She even drew little Louisiana "stamps" on each one. And she sent me a magnet that is already sticking to my fridge. 





Spoiler: Mini masterpieces



Tiffany had been doing some massive stalking and I am thoroughly impressed. She even sent hair stuff to try in my daughters hair. I showed Amadora her presents and she got sooo excited. Then she at a chocolate and feel asleep. I had mentioned on my wishlist that I would love fragrances and she sent me a mini Balenciaga, my favorite fashion house and my favorite perfume makers. I am so excited to try this perfume, I gasped when I saw the little bottle. She also included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Enchanted sample that I had linked on my wishlist. And the little mirror! I WANTED THIS SOOOO BAD! lol. 





Spoiler: MAKEUP MADNESS!



Tiffany, and everyone else, I hope at this point you realize how impressed and overwhelmed I was by all the thought that was put into this present. She included the EOS lip trio that I wanted so bad! And Nars, Bite Beauty, Myface, and SW Basics. She mentioned in little notes different things about the items she chose and I cannot wait to try her HG lipbalm by SW. And she sent me the L'oreal Butterfly mascara, I have been wanting this so bad! I am trying to find a drugstore HG mascara because I simply cannot afford to buy a new Lancome Hypnose Star every month. Fingers crossed that this is the one! 





Spoiler: Creams galore!



I was sent three different hand and body creams. One of which was L'occitane! I am so excited! She even talked me out of purchasing one the other week over on the Black Friday thread, you are a sneaky girl, Tiffany! And she sent me Korres which I have never tried and have always wanted to! And LOVE + TOAST! I cannot believe you! Am I correct in assuming that your Ulta cherry has been popped? 





Spoiler: Lush Smush



Tiffany wrote little notes that coordinated with the items she sent me. And she mentioned how she noticed that I love Lush but that they do not have one nearby and that she loves this soap! Well, I am in love with this soap! It smells so heavenly! I can't wait to try it! 





Spoiler: Goodness!



I can't believe how much she stuffed in that box... Anyway, she added Bath and Body Works to the mix. I absolutely love the Twisted Peppermint scent it is my holiday favorite and B&amp;BW and I have yet to buy any this year, now I don't have to! And a Champagne Toast candle, this is out-freaking-standing! I love how it smells! 





Spoiler: THE BIG LEBOWSKI



So this was the biggest box in my package and I saved it for last. I had absolutely no idea what was in it but I freaking geeked out when I saw it. Now I am not much of a fan of Ms. Swift but I fell head over heels with this perfume a few months ago. And now it is mine, ALL MINE!!!! I am so excited! Thank you so much, Tiffany! I don't know whether to put on this or the Balenciaga first. lol 





Spoiler: BOWS AND NOTES, Chocolate too!



My pretty pile of bows and notes, I am keeping the bows! I don't even know what I am going to do with them but they will be put to good use. Maybe I will make a page in my Smash book and dedicate it to this wonderful SS gift! 

 

 Tiffany ended the box with a bag of Godiva chocolate. I have never eaten Godiva and these were amazing! I may or may not have just eaten 4 in one sitting. There were tears and chocolate, everything will be okay!

Well, that sums up everything that I received! This was incredible and far more than I ever expected. @Tiffany27la , it has been an honor to open all of these gifts and I'm still a bit in shock when it comes to the effort you put into this. Everything from the wrapping paper and notes, to the use of boxes (they tricked me and I loved it) was more than I could ever dream of. Thank you for everything, you are the best! YAYYYY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What an amazing gift! Everyone is just knockin' it out of the park on these presents!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I Know! This was incredible!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Nicely done! Wow! @Tiffany27la   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And @KellyKayeI'm sure I'm not alone in the gumbo-envy =p

...Seeing these Makes me feel a little iffy because...well, I just couldn't afford shipping a regular box to my santee (Weight+distance=HOLYHELLTHATISEXPENSIVE)....I had to use a flat rate....which means I played flat-rate-tetris lol. Hope she doesn't mind...That saved money was definitely spent on her anyways...so hopefully she finds it acceptable.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nicely done! Wow! @Tiffany27la   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And @KellyKayeI'm sure I'm not alone in the gumbo-envy =p

...Seeing these Makes me feel a little iffy because...well, I just couldn't afford shipping a regular box to my santee (Weight+distance=HOLYHELLTHATISEXPENSIVE)....I had to use a flat rate....which means I played flat-rate-tetris lol. Hope she doesn't mind...That saved money was definitely spent on her anyways...so hopefully she finds it acceptable.
Awww! Don't feel iffy, I had to play box tetris too! And I even had to remove a couple of little extras from my girls box because they wouldn't fit.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww! Don't feel iffy, I had to play box tetris too! And I even had to remove a couple of little extras from my girls box because they wouldn't fit.
I almost had to do that...but since I had gone crazy(stops sentence/stops hint)....well, let's just say my mommy-packing abilities came into play hardcore lol. I was so determined to fit everything in there!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright y'all! I received my SS gift today and my gifts were from the amazing, @Tiffany27la! She did a crazy outstanding job and as soon as I read the return address on the box I started to cry! I had seen her presents all wrapped over on the SS thread and was shocked by her crazy present wrapping skills. Little did I know, they were all for ME! She messaged me the other day pretending to be an elf just to let me know my present would arrive today. You are a sneaky little lady, Tiffany!

So this was my first view of the inside of the box, Tiffany included a really nice undrest tote bag. I have now stuffed all of my gifts inside the bag like a weirdo and am picturing Tiffany saying "hohoho" because she is Santa with her sack!








So, it's official, I am renaming this color to @Tiffany27la blue. She did an amazing job wrapping everything. I have never EVER received a present that was wrapped so elegantly. She gets a standing ovation.
I am sure all of you heard the talk about sending each other presents from our local area. And we also discussed how everyone loves gumbo, I GOT THE GUMBO!

How exciting, I am going out tomorrow to get some seafood so I can cook up a pot and enjoy it with my red beans and rice. I am so happy about this because I miss home, even though my hometown is Sacramento, California my dad always used to make gumbo and jambalaya for us and I was the only one in the family who ever enjoyed it. Cajun food is my very favorite and this brought tears of excitement to my eyes.

She also included some really lovely postcards and wrote on them some details as to why she loves the area so much. She even drew little Louisiana "stamps" on each one. And she sent me a magnet that is already sticking to my fridge.




Tiffany had been doing some massive stalking and I am thoroughly impressed. She even sent hair stuff to try in my daughters hair. I showed Amadora her presents and she got sooo excited. Then she at a chocolate and feel asleep.

I had mentioned on my wishlist that I would love fragrances and she sent me a mini Balenciaga, my favorite fashion house and my favorite perfume makers. I am so excited to try this perfume, I gasped when I saw the little bottle. She also included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Enchanted sample that I had linked on my wishlist.

And the little mirror! I WANTED THIS SOOOO BAD! lol.




Tiffany, and everyone else, I hope at this point you realize how impressed and overwhelmed I was by all the thought that was put into this present.

She included the EOS lip trio that I wanted so bad! And Nars, Bite Beauty, Myface, and SW Basics. She mentioned in little notes different things about the items she chose and I cannot wait to try her HG lipbalm by SW.

And she sent me the L'oreal Butterfly mascara, I have been wanting this so bad! I am trying to find a drugstore HG mascara because I simply cannot afford to buy a new Lancome Hypnose Star every month. Fingers crossed that this is the one!




I was sent three different hand and body creams. One of which was L'occitane! I am so excited! She even talked me out of purchasing one the other week over on the Black Friday thread, you are a sneaky girl, Tiffany! And she sent me Korres which I have never tried and have always wanted to! And LOVE + TOAST! I cannot believe you! Am I correct in assuming that your Ulta cherry has been popped?




Tiffany wrote little notes that coordinated with the items she sent me. And she mentioned how she noticed that I love Lush but that they do not have one nearby and that she loves this soap! Well, I am in love with this soap! It smells so heavenly! I can't wait to try it!




I can't believe how much she stuffed in that box... Anyway, she added Bath and Body Works to the mix. I absolutely love the Twisted Peppermint scent it is my holiday favorite and B&amp;BW and I have yet to buy any this year, now I don't have to! And a Champagne Toast candle, this is out-freaking-standing! I love how it smells!




So this was the biggest box in my package and I saved it for last. I had absolutely no idea what was in it but I freaking geeked out when I saw it. Now I am not much of a fan of Ms. Swift but I fell head over heels with this perfume a few months ago. And now it is mine, ALL MINE!!!! I am so excited! Thank you so much, Tiffany! I don't know whether to put on this or the Balenciaga first. lol




My pretty pile of bows and notes, I am keeping the bows! I don't even know what I am going to do with them but they will be put to good use. Maybe I will make a page in my Smash book and dedicate it to this wonderful SS gift!









Tiffany ended the box with a bag of Godiva chocolate. I have never eaten Godiva and these were amazing! I may or may not have just eaten 4 in one sitting. There were tears and chocolate, everything will be okay!
Well, that sums up everything that I received! This was incredible and far more than I ever expected. @Tiffany27la, it has been an honor to open all of these gifts and I'm still a bit in shock when it comes to the effort you put into this. Everything from the wrapping paper and notes, to the use of boxes (they tricked me and I loved it) was more than I could ever dream of. Thank you for everything, you are the best!


What an awesome gift!!  I love seeing all the thought everyone put into these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 18, 2013)

> Alright y'all! I received my SS gift today and my gifts were from the amazing, @Tiffany27la ! She did a crazy outstanding job and as soon as I read the return address on the box I started to cry! I had seen her presents all wrapped over on the SS thread and was shocked by her crazy present wrapping skills. Little did I know, they were all for ME! She messaged me the other day pretending to be an elf just to let me know my present would arrive today. You are a sneaky little lady, Tiffany!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Opening the box
> ...





Spoiler: Opening the box






Spoiler: Renaming a classic!





 So, it's official, I am renaming this color to @Tiffany27la blue. She did an amazing job wrapping everything. I have never EVER received a present that was wrapped so elegantly. She gets a standing ovation.



Spoiler: Louisiana FAAAST!



I am sure all of you heard the talk about sending each other presents from our local area. And we also discussed how everyone loves gumbo, I GOT THE GUMBO! How exciting, I am going out tomorrow to get some seafood so I can cook up a pot and enjoy it with my red beans and rice. I am so happy about this because I miss home, even though my hometown is Sacramento, California my dad always used to make gumbo and jambalaya for us and I was the only one in the family who ever enjoyed it. Cajun food is my very favorite and this brought tears of excitement to my eyes. She also included some really lovely postcards and wrote on them some details as to why she loves the area so much. She even drew little Louisiana "stamps" on each one. And she sent me a magnet that is already sticking to my fridge. 





Spoiler: Mini masterpieces



Tiffany had been doing some massive stalking and I am thoroughly impressed. She even sent hair stuff to try in my daughters hair. I showed Amadora her presents and she got sooo excited. Then she at a chocolate and feel asleep. I had mentioned on my wishlist that I would love fragrances and she sent me a mini Balenciaga, my favorite fashion house and my favorite perfume makers. I am so excited to try this perfume, I gasped when I saw the little bottle. She also included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Enchanted sample that I had linked on my wishlist. And the little mirror! I WANTED THIS SOOOO BAD! lol. 





Spoiler: MAKEUP MADNESS!



Tiffany, and everyone else, I hope at this point you realize how impressed and overwhelmed I was by all the thought that was put into this present. She included the EOS lip trio that I wanted so bad! And Nars, Bite Beauty, Myface, and SW Basics. She mentioned in little notes different things about the items she chose and I cannot wait to try her HG lipbalm by SW. And she sent me the L'oreal Butterfly mascara, I have been wanting this so bad! I am trying to find a drugstore HG mascara because I simply cannot afford to buy a new Lancome Hypnose Star every month. Fingers crossed that this is the one! 





Spoiler: Creams galore!



I was sent three different hand and body creams. One of which was L'occitane! I am so excited! She even talked me out of purchasing one the other week over on the Black Friday thread, you are a sneaky girl, Tiffany! And she sent me Korres which I have never tried and have always wanted to! And LOVE + TOAST! I cannot believe you! Am I correct in assuming that your Ulta cherry has been popped? 





Spoiler: Lush Smush



Tiffany wrote little notes that coordinated with the items she sent me. And she mentioned how she noticed that I love Lush but that they do not have one nearby and that she loves this soap! Well, I am in love with this soap! It smells so heavenly! I can't wait to try it! 





Spoiler: Goodness!



I can't believe how much she stuffed in that box... Anyway, she added Bath and Body Works to the mix. I absolutely love the Twisted Peppermint scent it is my holiday favorite and B&amp;BW and I have yet to buy any this year, now I don't have to! And a Champagne Toast candle, this is out-freaking-standing! I love how it smells! 





Spoiler: THE BIG LEBOWSKI



So this was the biggest box in my package and I saved it for last. I had absolutely no idea what was in it but I freaking geeked out when I saw it. Now I am not much of a fan of Ms. Swift but I fell head over heels with this perfume a few months ago. And now it is mine, ALL MINE!!!! I am so excited! Thank you so much, Tiffany! I don't know whether to put on this or the Balenciaga first. lol 





Spoiler: BOWS AND NOTES, Chocolate too!



My pretty pile of bows and notes, I am keeping the bows! I don't even know what I am going to do with them but they will be put to good use. Maybe I will make a page in my Smash book and dedicate it to this wonderful SS gift! 

 

 Tiffany ended the box with a bag of Godiva chocolate. I have never eaten Godiva and these were amazing! I may or may not have just eaten 4 in one sitting. There were tears and chocolate, everything will be okay!

Well, that sums up everything that I received! This was incredible and far more than I ever expected. @Tiffany27la , it has been an honor to open all of these gifts and I'm still a bit in shock when it comes to the effort you put into this. Everything from the wrapping paper and notes, to the use of boxes (they tricked me and I loved it) was more than I could ever dream of. Thank you for everything, you are the best! I am SO HAPPY that your ss spoiled you the way you spoiled me, Kelly Kaye!!! &lt;3 you so deserve it!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 18, 2013)

> Awww! Don't feel iffy, I had to play box tetris too! And I even had to remove a couple of little extras from my girls box because they wouldn't fit.


 Ha, I might have fainted dead away if there was any more inside!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2013)

All these gifts have been so amazing!  This definitely puts me in the mood to work on a sneaky present project.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

I have to stop reading the reveals - or stop looking at the pictures... I am in a perpetual state of MUST HAVE CHOCOLATE.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got to open my gift today! ]





















MY SS is @tgooberbutt and she did an amazing job with everything. As soon as I opened the box and saw the beautiful handmade card and read it I started crying. I must have looked really weird crying with my chipmunk cheeks because the hubby came over to see what was wrong. I handed the hubby the card and he just said wow!. Then I saw the candy and I stated crying again because I love all of them and the Crunch brings back awesome childhood memories. As per my SS instructions I only opened one gift today. I have to say I am in love with the beautiful polka dot paper and I will keep it for ever and ever. Also the little note was adorable. I am beyond thankful for this gift and I feel really blessed to be receiving it. It is completely amazing how someone who does not know me can take the time to do something so incredibly special. I don't even know how to feel other than extremely emotional. I cant wait to see what I unwrap for day 2. As soon as I am able I will go on a candy binge with all my new sweets. I am a big emotional mess right now, once again thanks @tgooberbutt!
@JC327 I hope you are feeling better. You definitely got an amazing SS who went the extra mile, I can't wait to see what other treasures you unwrap. Btw, your mani is absolutely gorgeous!

Thank you so much!  My recovery will unfortunately take longer than expected since I got dry socket. I am very grateful to have such an awesome SS. I look forward to unwrapping my gift each day. The nail polish is Zoya Sunshine and the hubby picked the color.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright y'all! I received my SS gift today and my gifts were from the amazing, @Tiffany27la! She did a crazy outstanding job and as soon as I read the return address on the box I started to cry! I had seen her presents all wrapped over on the SS thread and was shocked by her crazy present wrapping skills. Little did I know, they were all for ME! She messaged me the other day pretending to be an elf just to let me know my present would arrive today. You are a sneaky little lady, Tiffany!

So this was my first view of the inside of the box, Tiffany included a really nice undrest tote bag. I have now stuffed all of my gifts inside the bag like a weirdo and am picturing Tiffany saying "hohoho" because she is Santa with her sack!








So, it's official, I am renaming this color to @Tiffany27la blue. She did an amazing job wrapping everything. I have never EVER received a present that was wrapped so elegantly. She gets a standing ovation.
I am sure all of you heard the talk about sending each other presents from our local area. And we also discussed how everyone loves gumbo, I GOT THE GUMBO!

How exciting, I am going out tomorrow to get some seafood so I can cook up a pot and enjoy it with my red beans and rice. I am so happy about this because I miss home, even though my hometown is Sacramento, California my dad always used to make gumbo and jambalaya for us and I was the only one in the family who ever enjoyed it. Cajun food is my very favorite and this brought tears of excitement to my eyes.

She also included some really lovely postcards and wrote on them some details as to why she loves the area so much. She even drew little Louisiana "stamps" on each one. And she sent me a magnet that is already sticking to my fridge.




Tiffany had been doing some massive stalking and I am thoroughly impressed. She even sent hair stuff to try in my daughters hair. I showed Amadora her presents and she got sooo excited. Then she at a chocolate and feel asleep.

I had mentioned on my wishlist that I would love fragrances and she sent me a mini Balenciaga, my favorite fashion house and my favorite perfume makers. I am so excited to try this perfume, I gasped when I saw the little bottle. She also included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Enchanted sample that I had linked on my wishlist.

And the little mirror! I WANTED THIS SOOOO BAD! lol.




Tiffany, and everyone else, I hope at this point you realize how impressed and overwhelmed I was by all the thought that was put into this present.

She included the EOS lip trio that I wanted so bad! And Nars, Bite Beauty, Myface, and SW Basics. She mentioned in little notes different things about the items she chose and I cannot wait to try her HG lipbalm by SW.

And she sent me the L'oreal Butterfly mascara, I have been wanting this so bad! I am trying to find a drugstore HG mascara because I simply cannot afford to buy a new Lancome Hypnose Star every month. Fingers crossed that this is the one!




I was sent three different hand and body creams. One of which was L'occitane! I am so excited! She even talked me out of purchasing one the other week over on the Black Friday thread, you are a sneaky girl, Tiffany! And she sent me Korres which I have never tried and have always wanted to! And LOVE + TOAST! I cannot believe you! Am I correct in assuming that your Ulta cherry has been popped?




Tiffany wrote little notes that coordinated with the items she sent me. And she mentioned how she noticed that I love Lush but that they do not have one nearby and that she loves this soap! Well, I am in love with this soap! It smells so heavenly! I can't wait to try it!




I can't believe how much she stuffed in that box... Anyway, she added Bath and Body Works to the mix. I absolutely love the Twisted Peppermint scent it is my holiday favorite and B&amp;BW and I have yet to buy any this year, now I don't have to! And a Champagne Toast candle, this is out-freaking-standing! I love how it smells!




So this was the biggest box in my package and I saved it for last. I had absolutely no idea what was in it but I freaking geeked out when I saw it. Now I am not much of a fan of Ms. Swift but I fell head over heels with this perfume a few months ago. And now it is mine, ALL MINE!!!! I am so excited! Thank you so much, Tiffany! I don't know whether to put on this or the Balenciaga first. lol




My pretty pile of bows and notes, I am keeping the bows! I don't even know what I am going to do with them but they will be put to good use. Maybe I will make a page in my Smash book and dedicate it to this wonderful SS gift!









Tiffany ended the box with a bag of Godiva chocolate. I have never eaten Godiva and these were amazing! I may or may not have just eaten 4 in one sitting. There were tears and chocolate, everything will be okay!
Well, that sums up everything that I received! This was incredible and far more than I ever expected. @Tiffany27la, it has been an honor to open all of these gifts and I'm still a bit in shock when it comes to the effort you put into this. Everything from the wrapping paper and notes, to the use of boxes (they tricked me and I loved it) was more than I could ever dream of. Thank you for everything, you are the best!

 All I want to say is I knew it! I had the biggest feeling @Tiffany27la was your SS!  She definitely spoiled you with the awesome gifts &amp; beautiful wrapping.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

> Alright y'all! I received my SS gift today and my gifts were from the amazing, @Tiffany27la ! She did a crazy outstanding job and as soon as I read the return address on the box I started to cry! I had seen her presents all wrapped over on the SS thread and was shocked by her crazy present wrapping skills. Little did I know, they were all for ME! She messaged me the other day pretending to be an elf just to let me know my present would arrive today. You are a sneaky little lady, Tiffany!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Opening the box
> ...





Spoiler: Opening the box






Spoiler: Renaming a classic!





 So, it's official, I am renaming this color to @Tiffany27la blue. She did an amazing job wrapping everything. I have never EVER received a present that was wrapped so elegantly. She gets a standing ovation.



Spoiler: Louisiana FAAAST!



I am sure all of you heard the talk about sending each other presents from our local area. And we also discussed how everyone loves gumbo, I GOT THE GUMBO! How exciting, I am going out tomorrow to get some seafood so I can cook up a pot and enjoy it with my red beans and rice. I am so happy about this because I miss home, even though my hometown is Sacramento, California my dad always used to make gumbo and jambalaya for us and I was the only one in the family who ever enjoyed it. Cajun food is my very favorite and this brought tears of excitement to my eyes. She also included some really lovely postcards and wrote on them some details as to why she loves the area so much. She even drew little Louisiana "stamps" on each one. And she sent me a magnet that is already sticking to my fridge. 





Spoiler: Mini masterpieces



Tiffany had been doing some massive stalking and I am thoroughly impressed. She even sent hair stuff to try in my daughters hair. I showed Amadora her presents and she got sooo excited. Then she at a chocolate and feel asleep. I had mentioned on my wishlist that I would love fragrances and she sent me a mini Balenciaga, my favorite fashion house and my favorite perfume makers. I am so excited to try this perfume, I gasped when I saw the little bottle. She also included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Enchanted sample that I had linked on my wishlist. And the little mirror! I WANTED THIS SOOOO BAD! lol. 





Spoiler: MAKEUP MADNESS!



Tiffany, and everyone else, I hope at this point you realize how impressed and overwhelmed I was by all the thought that was put into this present. She included the EOS lip trio that I wanted so bad! And Nars, Bite Beauty, Myface, and SW Basics. She mentioned in little notes different things about the items she chose and I cannot wait to try her HG lipbalm by SW. And she sent me the L'oreal Butterfly mascara, I have been wanting this so bad! I am trying to find a drugstore HG mascara because I simply cannot afford to buy a new Lancome Hypnose Star every month. Fingers crossed that this is the one! 





Spoiler: Creams galore!



I was sent three different hand and body creams. One of which was L'occitane! I am so excited! She even talked me out of purchasing one the other week over on the Black Friday thread, you are a sneaky girl, Tiffany! And she sent me Korres which I have never tried and have always wanted to! And LOVE + TOAST! I cannot believe you! Am I correct in assuming that your Ulta cherry has been popped? 





Spoiler: Lush Smush



Tiffany wrote little notes that coordinated with the items she sent me. And she mentioned how she noticed that I love Lush but that they do not have one nearby and that she loves this soap! Well, I am in love with this soap! It smells so heavenly! I can't wait to try it! 





Spoiler: Goodness!



I can't believe how much she stuffed in that box... Anyway, she added Bath and Body Works to the mix. I absolutely love the Twisted Peppermint scent it is my holiday favorite and B&amp;BW and I have yet to buy any this year, now I don't have to! And a Champagne Toast candle, this is out-freaking-standing! I love how it smells! 





Spoiler: THE BIG LEBOWSKI



So this was the biggest box in my package and I saved it for last. I had absolutely no idea what was in it but I freaking geeked out when I saw it. Now I am not much of a fan of Ms. Swift but I fell head over heels with this perfume a few months ago. And now it is mine, ALL MINE!!!! I am so excited! Thank you so much, Tiffany! I don't know whether to put on this or the Balenciaga first. lol 





Spoiler: BOWS AND NOTES, Chocolate too!



My pretty pile of bows and notes, I am keeping the bows! I don't even know what I am going to do with them but they will be put to good use. Maybe I will make a page in my Smash book and dedicate it to this wonderful SS gift! 

 

 Tiffany ended the box with a bag of Godiva chocolate. I have never eaten Godiva and these were amazing! I may or may not have just eaten 4 in one sitting. There were tears and chocolate, everything will be okay!

Well, that sums up everything that I received! This was incredible and far more than I ever expected. @Tiffany27la , it has been an honor to open all of these gifts and I'm still a bit in shock when it comes to the effort you put into this. Everything from the wrapping paper and notes, to the use of boxes (they tricked me and I loved it) was more than I could ever dream of. Thank you for everything, you are the best! I'm so glad you love everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As you well know by now, I absolutely adore you! I fully expect to see pics of the gumbo, too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

HOW did everyone know that Tiffany27la had me? I want to know!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Day 4:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













I almost didn't get to open this one because my cat though it would be fun to try and take off with it lol. I was so happy to see this scent because I really wanted to try it but was never able to get a sample. I'm thinking this will be my Christmas scent. It's like my SS read my mind.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 18, 2013)

[@]jpark107[/@] THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I was having the worst week and then this fabulous gift showed up. I love everything and will post photos and excitedness after caroling. By the way, I already ate 1/3 of the brownie!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HOW did everyone know that Tiffany27la had me? I want to know!
I don't know how everyone else found out but for me it was obvious by the dialogue in the SS thread, my spidey senses were definitely tingling.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

> HOW did everyone know that Tiffany27la had me? I want to know!


 Right?!!...I'm so confused lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

> I don't know how everyone else found out but for me it was obvious by the dialogue in the SS thread, my spidey senses were definitely tingling.


 Doah!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eta: guess I'm not as super secretive as I thought lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> Doah!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eta: guess I'm not as super secretive as I thought lol


 I just thought you were always being a sweetheart. Lol.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think my package arrived from my SS, but I'm not home yet!!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright y'all! I received my SS gift today and my gifts were from the amazing, @Tiffany27la! She did a crazy outstanding job and as soon as I read the return address on the box I started to cry! I had seen her presents all wrapped over on the SS thread and was shocked by her crazy present wrapping skills. Little did I know, they were all for ME! She messaged me the other day pretending to be an elf just to let me know my present would arrive today. You are a sneaky little lady, Tiffany!

So this was my first view of the inside of the box, Tiffany included a really nice undrest tote bag. I have now stuffed all of my gifts inside the bag like a weirdo and am picturing Tiffany saying "hohoho" because she is Santa with her sack!








So, it's official, I am renaming this color to @Tiffany27la blue. She did an amazing job wrapping everything. I have never EVER received a present that was wrapped so elegantly. She gets a standing ovation.
I am sure all of you heard the talk about sending each other presents from our local area. And we also discussed how everyone loves gumbo, I GOT THE GUMBO!

How exciting, I am going out tomorrow to get some seafood so I can cook up a pot and enjoy it with my red beans and rice. I am so happy about this because I miss home, even though my hometown is Sacramento, California my dad always used to make gumbo and jambalaya for us and I was the only one in the family who ever enjoyed it. Cajun food is my very favorite and this brought tears of excitement to my eyes.

She also included some really lovely postcards and wrote on them some details as to why she loves the area so much. She even drew little Louisiana "stamps" on each one. And she sent me a magnet that is already sticking to my fridge.




Tiffany had been doing some massive stalking and I am thoroughly impressed. She even sent hair stuff to try in my daughters hair. I showed Amadora her presents and she got sooo excited. Then she at a chocolate and feel asleep.

I had mentioned on my wishlist that I would love fragrances and she sent me a mini Balenciaga, my favorite fashion house and my favorite perfume makers. I am so excited to try this perfume, I gasped when I saw the little bottle. She also included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Enchanted sample that I had linked on my wishlist.

And the little mirror! I WANTED THIS SOOOO BAD! lol.




Tiffany, and everyone else, I hope at this point you realize how impressed and overwhelmed I was by all the thought that was put into this present.

She included the EOS lip trio that I wanted so bad! And Nars, Bite Beauty, Myface, and SW Basics. She mentioned in little notes different things about the items she chose and I cannot wait to try her HG lipbalm by SW.

And she sent me the L'oreal Butterfly mascara, I have been wanting this so bad! I am trying to find a drugstore HG mascara because I simply cannot afford to buy a new Lancome Hypnose Star every month. Fingers crossed that this is the one!




I was sent three different hand and body creams. One of which was L'occitane! I am so excited! She even talked me out of purchasing one the other week over on the Black Friday thread, you are a sneaky girl, Tiffany! And she sent me Korres which I have never tried and have always wanted to! And LOVE + TOAST! I cannot believe you! Am I correct in assuming that your Ulta cherry has been popped?




Tiffany wrote little notes that coordinated with the items she sent me. And she mentioned how she noticed that I love Lush but that they do not have one nearby and that she loves this soap! Well, I am in love with this soap! It smells so heavenly! I can't wait to try it!




I can't believe how much she stuffed in that box... Anyway, she added Bath and Body Works to the mix. I absolutely love the Twisted Peppermint scent it is my holiday favorite and B&amp;BW and I have yet to buy any this year, now I don't have to! And a Champagne Toast candle, this is out-freaking-standing! I love how it smells!




So this was the biggest box in my package and I saved it for last. I had absolutely no idea what was in it but I freaking geeked out when I saw it. Now I am not much of a fan of Ms. Swift but I fell head over heels with this perfume a few months ago. And now it is mine, ALL MINE!!!! I am so excited! Thank you so much, Tiffany! I don't know whether to put on this or the Balenciaga first. lol




My pretty pile of bows and notes, I am keeping the bows! I don't even know what I am going to do with them but they will be put to good use. Maybe I will make a page in my Smash book and dedicate it to this wonderful SS gift!









Tiffany ended the box with a bag of Godiva chocolate. I have never eaten Godiva and these were amazing! I may or may not have just eaten 4 in one sitting. There were tears and chocolate, everything will be okay!
Well, that sums up everything that I received! This was incredible and far more than I ever expected. @Tiffany27la, it has been an honor to open all of these gifts and I'm still a bit in shock when it comes to the effort you put into this. Everything from the wrapping paper and notes, to the use of boxes (they tricked me and I loved it) was more than I could ever dream of. Thank you for everything, you are the best!

I finally guessed a Santa/santee pair correctly!  I love that @Tiffany27la got @KellyKaye, especially after that conversation about how we needed to make a road trip to LA for gumbo.  You're a fantastic Santa @Tiffany27la and I'm so glad she spoiled you @KellyKaye  You totally deserved it!!  Enjoy all of your goodies!  That little mirror is to die for cute!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just thought you were always being a sweetheart. Lol.
I WAS! Lol...See...people don't know we go wayy back.  alllll the way back to the Hautelook threads


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 18, 2013)

You guys, I love coming on this thread every day and see everyone unwrapping their gifts. Sure, I enjoy seeing the actual items but it seriouslu makes me happy how excited everyone is. I know it brightened up my day after missing my parents, brother and baby nephew from Germany to see the box standing at our door. My hubby knows I love getting suprise sub boxes so he sat and watched me unpack it all like a proud little kid hahaha. Every present I see is better than any sub box I have ever gotten as they are all tailored so well.I love it when I can make people happy with something and I am so happy to see all of the positivity and happy comments on this thread. It also helped me connect to a lot more lovely ladies on MUT. I hope we can repeat something like this in the summer or even for Valentine's day.

Also, that snow white mug on the last page- absolutely adorable, especially with the saying on the back.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally guessed a Santa/santee pair correctly!  I love that @Tiffany27la got @KellyKaye, especially after that conversation about how we needed to make a road trip to LA for gumbo.  You're a fantastic Santa @Tiffany27la and I'm so glad she spoiled you @KellyKaye  You totally deserved it!!  Enjoy all of your goodies!  That little mirror is to die for cute!
Aww...thanks, doll! aaand next year I'll work on trying to be more "stealth" in my Secret Santa ways! lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

HOW did everyone know that Tiffany27la had me? I want to know!

Right?!!...I'm so confused lol Well, if it makes you feel better, I had no idea...so you were at least secretive enough for me! haha.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> I finally guessed a Santa/santee pair correctly! Â I love that @Tiffany27la Â got @KellyKaye , especially after that conversation about how we needed to make a road trip to LA for gumbo. Â You're a fantastic Santa @Tiffany27la Â and I'm so glad she spoiled you @KellyKaye Â  You totally deserved it!! Â Enjoy all of your goodies! Â That little mirror is to die for cute!


 Awww. Thank you! I was totally shocked when I got my box.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I definitely saved the best for last...




Prepare yourselves...




The first time I looked at the pendant, it literally took my breath away.. I study the stars (Astrology), and to me , with all the brilliant navy hues and silver flecks, it almost looked like a million tiny stars in a dark blue sky..stunningly gorgeous. Even more impressive is that Nikki actually MADE this necklace for me herself..I will treasure it always





@nikkimouse

That necklace is stunning! Can I road trip over so you can share your talent with me?


----------



## mckondik (Dec 18, 2013)

Got my goodies from my fabulous Secret Santa, Alterkate!!



Spoiler



am on my phone so might have to try this twice!









. I tore into everything right away! There was everything I love: chocolate, lip products, a Clinique chubby stick to try, a Too Faced Palette that will be perfect for my desk drawer, a liner brush and the cutest lipgloss/ disco ball ornament!! Thank You so much!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 18, 2013)

lol THIS. I saw that one coming.



> I don't know how everyone else found out but for me it was obvious by the dialogue in the SS thread, my spidey senses were definitely tingling.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my goodies from my fabulous Secret Santa, Alterkate!! am on my phone so might have to try this twice!

 

 

.
I tore into everything right away! There was everything I love: chocolate, lip products, a Clinique chubby stick to try, a Too Faced Palette that will be perfect for my desk drawer, a liner brush and the cutest lipgloss/ disco ball ornament!! Thank You so much!
Hi, Alterkate called and said that Peppermint Bark was meant for me, so..um...hand it over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Such pretty things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh yea. Kinda like when you watch two people obnoxiously flirt with each other then they're surprised the other person is into them.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 4: 






I almost didn't get to open this one because my cat though it would be fun to try and take off with it lol. I was so happy to see this scent because I really wanted to try it but was never able to get a sample. I'm thinking this will be my Christmas scent. It's like my SS read my mind. Great gift, it's a wonderful scent!


----------



## mckondik (Dec 18, 2013)

> Hi, Alterkate called and said that Peppermint Bark was meant for me, so..um...hand it over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such pretty things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Dec 18, 2013)

> Hi, Alterkate called and said that Peppermint Bark was meant for me, so..um...hand it over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Nice try!!! Maybe it is gone? Such pretty things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

haha. Was worth a try!

(I so need to buy some peppermint bark this week...I've been dying for it!)


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 18, 2013)

That candle is gorgeous, and I love the elf HD blushes! I swatched the MUFE versions at Sephora, and actually like the elf versions better! Great colors!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know! I was so surprised! And definitely squealed with delight. 









 
 LOOK HOW PRETTY!





Quick swatches of the Elf HD Blushes. Aren't these gorgeous?!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright y'all! I received my SS gift today and my gifts were from the amazing, @Tiffany27la! She did a crazy outstanding job and as soon as I read the return address on the box I started to cry! I had seen her presents all wrapped over on the SS thread and was shocked by her crazy present wrapping skills. Little did I know, they were all for ME! She messaged me the other day pretending to be an elf just to let me know my present would arrive today. You are a sneaky little lady, Tiffany!

So this was my first view of the inside of the box, Tiffany included a really nice undrest tote bag. I have now stuffed all of my gifts inside the bag like a weirdo and am picturing Tiffany saying "hohoho" because she is Santa with her sack!








So, it's official, I am renaming this color to @Tiffany27la blue. She did an amazing job wrapping everything. I have never EVER received a present that was wrapped so elegantly. She gets a standing ovation.
I am sure all of you heard the talk about sending each other presents from our local area. And we also discussed how everyone loves gumbo, I GOT THE GUMBO!

How exciting, I am going out tomorrow to get some seafood so I can cook up a pot and enjoy it with my red beans and rice. I am so happy about this because I miss home, even though my hometown is Sacramento, California my dad always used to make gumbo and jambalaya for us and I was the only one in the family who ever enjoyed it. Cajun food is my very favorite and this brought tears of excitement to my eyes.

She also included some really lovely postcards and wrote on them some details as to why she loves the area so much. She even drew little Louisiana "stamps" on each one. And she sent me a magnet that is already sticking to my fridge.




Tiffany had been doing some massive stalking and I am thoroughly impressed. She even sent hair stuff to try in my daughters hair. I showed Amadora her presents and she got sooo excited. Then she at a chocolate and feel asleep.

I had mentioned on my wishlist that I would love fragrances and she sent me a mini Balenciaga, my favorite fashion house and my favorite perfume makers. I am so excited to try this perfume, I gasped when I saw the little bottle. She also included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Enchanted sample that I had linked on my wishlist.

And the little mirror! I WANTED THIS SOOOO BAD! lol.




Tiffany, and everyone else, I hope at this point you realize how impressed and overwhelmed I was by all the thought that was put into this present.

She included the EOS lip trio that I wanted so bad! And Nars, Bite Beauty, Myface, and SW Basics. She mentioned in little notes different things about the items she chose and I cannot wait to try her HG lipbalm by SW.

And she sent me the L'oreal Butterfly mascara, I have been wanting this so bad! I am trying to find a drugstore HG mascara because I simply cannot afford to buy a new Lancome Hypnose Star every month. Fingers crossed that this is the one!




I was sent three different hand and body creams. One of which was L'occitane! I am so excited! She even talked me out of purchasing one the other week over on the Black Friday thread, you are a sneaky girl, Tiffany! And she sent me Korres which I have never tried and have always wanted to! And LOVE + TOAST! I cannot believe you! Am I correct in assuming that your Ulta cherry has been popped?




Tiffany wrote little notes that coordinated with the items she sent me. And she mentioned how she noticed that I love Lush but that they do not have one nearby and that she loves this soap! Well, I am in love with this soap! It smells so heavenly! I can't wait to try it!




I can't believe how much she stuffed in that box... Anyway, she added Bath and Body Works to the mix. I absolutely love the Twisted Peppermint scent it is my holiday favorite and B&amp;BW and I have yet to buy any this year, now I don't have to! And a Champagne Toast candle, this is out-freaking-standing! I love how it smells!




So this was the biggest box in my package and I saved it for last. I had absolutely no idea what was in it but I freaking geeked out when I saw it. Now I am not much of a fan of Ms. Swift but I fell head over heels with this perfume a few months ago. And now it is mine, ALL MINE!!!! I am so excited! Thank you so much, Tiffany! I don't know whether to put on this or the Balenciaga first. lol




My pretty pile of bows and notes, I am keeping the bows! I don't even know what I am going to do with them but they will be put to good use. Maybe I will make a page in my Smash book and dedicate it to this wonderful SS gift!









Tiffany ended the box with a bag of Godiva chocolate. I have never eaten Godiva and these were amazing! I may or may not have just eaten 4 in one sitting. There were tears and chocolate, everything will be okay!
Well, that sums up everything that I received! This was incredible and far more than I ever expected. @Tiffany27la, it has been an honor to open all of these gifts and I'm still a bit in shock when it comes to the effort you put into this. Everything from the wrapping paper and notes, to the use of boxes (they tricked me and I loved it) was more than I could ever dream of. Thank you for everything, you are the best!

Aww how sweet! Loved the way you shared this with us. Felt like I was right there. Great job @Tiffany27la!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> lol THIS. I saw that one coming.


 I was really hoping it was Tiffany but I wasn't for sure. I just assumed that she was being a sweetheart and that we were friends. I never wanted to assume that anyone had me as their SS because I wanted there to still be a level of surprise.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> Oh yea. Kinda like when you watch two people obnoxiously flirt with each other then they're surprised the other person is into them.


 I'm sorry if I was ever obnoxious. That wasn't my intention.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sorry if I was ever obnoxious. That wasn't my intention.
I thought it was very sweet!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 18, 2013)

So cute!!! Yay friendship  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I was really hoping it was Tiffany but I wasn't for sure. I just assumed that she was being a sweetheart and that we were friends. I never wanted to assume that anyone had me as their SS because I wanted there to still be a level of surprise.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

I've lost track of all the fabulous reveals... I'm truly amazed at the creativity and the thought that has gone into the gifts that have been exchanged.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, let's do this!  My lovely Santa was Bethesda1234!





Bam, bringing the awesome sauce fresh out the gate.  She drew me an exquisite picture that my lame rushed phone camera shot does not do justice.  It's ink, and I doubt that she even drew in pencil first.  It's so pristine and lovely!  I adore the heck out of some Pantone, so the fact that her note was written on that was icing on the cake!  I'm trilled to have more watercolor paper since so much of my supplies are trapped in storage.  She even suggested we do an art exchange so I'm hoping that can bring us both much motivation!  I also cut out the Sailor Moon she wrapped one of the boxes in because : D





Some samples which will be excellent for travel.  I try to have some B&amp;B, Alterna, or Living Proof packets on hand for when I travel so I can just toss them as I use them to lighten my load as I go, so the shampoo will be put to use very soon!  I haven't tried any youngblood, but that's a perfect travel sample size too.  I actually took my YSL glossy stain sample on a trip as well so I could have a variety of colors to wear without taking up space and I will do that again!  It's all great stuff that I'm happy to have, and I even love the bag since I didn't happen to get that code and sort of regretted it!  The perfume vials of Honey and Clean White Woods slipped out of the photo, but I'm guessing she saw my post where I said I didn't get my sample but the card!  Hah!  Such attention to detail there, lady, and I noticed!





Miss Bethesda1234 happens to live in Louisiana, and somehow I think I never mentioned that I'm from there and have only been in Atlanta for 4 years.  Little did she realize that I am not going to be making it "home" to my parents' house for Christmas, so she actually brought me some lovely reminders of the home land!  In addition to the deliciousness that is Zapp's and the usefulness of Tony Chachere's, I'm stoked about the tea and stroopwafels!  I love me some spicy chocolate, and I couldn't help myself with the popcorn as you can see.  That stuff is called Fire &amp; Ice and is legit spicy with a sweet crunch.  It's amazing, guys!





Aaaaaand, don't kill me but these wrapped treasures are an accurate representation of the presents' current state as I have yet to open them.  I will next, but I kind of want to savor it.  They are so adorable I can't stand tearing them.  Santa thinks I'm being beyond silly, but doodles are super important, you see!  I'll hit those up next....


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

> I'm sorry if I was ever obnoxious. That wasn't my intention.


Never obnoxious. It just was the closest situation I could think of where its obvious to other people but not the participants.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Omg stroopwafels Hubby brought some home for me from the German PX lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Santee- I know your gift has been delivered. POST IT, POST IT NAO. lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, let's do this!  My lovely Santa was Bethesda1234!





Bam, bringing the awesome sauce fresh out the gate.  She drew me an exquisite picture that my lame rushed phone camera shot does not do justice.  It's ink, and I doubt that she even drew in pencil first.  It's so pristine and lovely!  I adore the heck out of some Pantone, so the fact that her note was written on that was icing on the cake!  I'm trilled to have more watercolor paper since so much of my supplies are trapped in storage.  She even suggested we do an art exchange so I'm hoping that can bring us both much motivation!  I also cut out the Sailor Moon she wrapped one of the boxes in because : D





Some samples which will be excellent for travel.  I try to have some B&amp;B, Alterna, or Living Proof packets on hand for when I travel so I can just toss them as I use them to lighten my load as I go, so the shampoo will be put to use very soon!  I haven't tried any youngblood, but that's a perfect travel sample size too.  I actually took my YSL glossy stain sample on a trip as well so I could have a variety of colors to wear without taking up space and I will do that again!  It's all great stuff that I'm happy to have, and I even love the bag since I didn't happen to get that code and sort of regretted it!  The perfume vials of Honey and Clean White Woods slipped out of the photo, but I'm guessing she saw my post where I said I didn't get my sample but the card!  Hah!  Such attention to detail there, lady, and I noticed!





Miss Bethesda1234 happens to live in Louisiana, and somehow I think I never mentioned that I'm from there and have only been in Atlanta for 4 years.  Little did she realize that I am not going to be making it "home" to my parents' house for Christmas, so she actually brought me some lovely reminders of the home land!  In addition to the deliciousness that is Zapp's and the usefulness of Tony Chachere's, I'm stoked about the tea and stroopwafels!  I love me some spicy chocolate, and I couldn't help myself with the popcorn as you can see.  That stuff is called Fire &amp; Ice and is legit spicy with a sweet crunch.  It's amazing, guys!





Aaaaaand, don't kill me but these wrapped treasures are an accurate representation of the presents' current state as I have yet to open them.  I will next, but I kind of want to savor it.  They are so adorable I can't stand tearing them.  Santa thinks I'm being beyond silly, but doodles are super important, you see!  I'll hit those up next....
WOW, so much left to go and already such an amazing gift &lt;3


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

I swear I'll post but I might have taken 82 pictures



so it needs to be trimmed down


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I swear I'll post but I might have taken 82 pictures



so it needs to be trimmed down
I'm gonna take an obnoxious amount of pictures and post them alllll lol. I'm already that excited and I haven't even gotten mine yet =p


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, let's do this!  My lovely Santa was Bethesda1234!





Bam, bringing the awesome sauce fresh out the gate.  She drew me an exquisite picture that my lame rushed phone camera shot does not do justice.  It's ink, and I doubt that she even drew in pencil first.  It's so pristine and lovely!  I adore the heck out of some Pantone, so the fact that her note was written on that was icing on the cake!  I'm trilled to have more watercolor paper since so much of my supplies are trapped in storage.  She even suggested we do an art exchange so I'm hoping that can bring us both much motivation!  I also cut out the Sailor Moon she wrapped one of the boxes in because : D





Some samples which will be excellent for travel.  I try to have some B&amp;B, Alterna, or Living Proof packets on hand for when I travel so I can just toss them as I use them to lighten my load as I go, so the shampoo will be put to use very soon!  I haven't tried any youngblood, but that's a perfect travel sample size too.  I actually took my YSL glossy stain sample on a trip as well so I could have a variety of colors to wear without taking up space and I will do that again!  It's all great stuff that I'm happy to have, and I even love the bag since I didn't happen to get that code and sort of regretted it!  The perfume vials of Honey and Clean White Woods slipped out of the photo, but I'm guessing she saw my post where I said I didn't get my sample but the card!  Hah!  Such attention to detail there, lady, and I noticed!





Miss Bethesda1234 happens to live in Louisiana, and somehow I think I never mentioned that I'm from there and have only been in Atlanta for 4 years.  Little did she realize that I am not going to be making it "home" to my parents' house for Christmas, so she actually brought me some lovely reminders of the home land!  In addition to the deliciousness that is Zapp's and the usefulness of Tony Chachere's, I'm stoked about the tea and stroopwafels!  I love me some spicy chocolate, and I couldn't help myself with the popcorn as you can see.  That stuff is called Fire &amp; Ice and is legit spicy with a sweet crunch.  It's amazing, guys!





Aaaaaand, don't kill me but these wrapped treasures are an accurate representation of the presents' current state as I have yet to open them.  I will next, but I kind of want to savor it.  They are so adorable I can't stand tearing them.  Santa thinks I'm being beyond silly, but doodles are super important, you see!  I'll hit those up next....
Such a thoughtful gift! I love the doodles on wrapping.  Wish I could do that!  So sweet she sent you Louisiana goodies and you're not going home.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> I swear I'll post but I might have taken 82 pictures:icon_redf so it needs to be trimmed down


 Lol! 82 pictures!! I don't remember putting THAT much in the box. But I DO hope you loveeeeee your pretties!!! And I hope Z loves her gift too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Dec 18, 2013)

Apparently once you start ripping things open, it gets hard to stop!



 
I'm just blown away.  She literally went out of my way to get me EVERYTHING I mentioned.  I mean, I would have been smitten one or two things, but she really outdid herself.   Yay!!! more Pantone postcards!  Brilliant!  One of my favorite quotes from my favorite game is, "Let's use all the colors!"  Well, now I can!   Makeup Geek!  I've been dying to try this!  She got me an eyeshadow in bitten, which is a gorgeous matte deep burgundy shade that I bet is amazing in the crease and treasure gel liner (I'll prob use this as shadow too).   Illamasqua Raindrops!  Finally!  I thought I'd never have this when I thought it was discontinued, but it came back and it's so unlike anything I own.  I need to put it on immediately!   Clinique Black Honey as well and the matching nail polish!  I have this on now and the lipstick has a got a great creamy feel to it. The color is really brilliant and buildable, and it kind of coordinates with the eye shadow too!   The Balm's Staniac.  Another Stain!  AHHHH!  So great!  I've heard great things about this but I've never gotten to try it!   Hair stuff from Amika which is good since I've been using a lot of heat lately on my hair and I have found this brand to be good and a small style extender which will be again excellent to travel with--I have the big size already, but it's great stuff.   Yummy smelling orange cream lip balm, KVD liner which has an amazing brush, Anastasia lash coat which rocks because it saves mascara from smudging down my face by magic, and some eyelashes which I'm always game to have.  I wonder if she saw my post where I said I accidentally dropped one into the sink drain.  Hah. 
I love, love, love, love everything and I'm so excited and thankful.  It really is amazing to know complete strangers can put so much effort into a gift and be so thoughtful and generous.  I'm looking forward to play with all my lovelies.  Thank you so much, Miss Bethesda1234!


----------



## donutbaby (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know! I was so surprised! And definitely squealed with delight. 









 
 LOOK HOW PRETTY!





Quick swatches of the Elf HD Blushes. Aren't these gorgeous?!
I've been wanting to try those blushes!  Soooo pretty!!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 18, 2013)

It came, it came!!!! My awesome secret santa was @jac a and she did a wonderful job. I love everything!!! Here are the goods:



 Isn't the wrapping gorgeous! I love the colors.



 


 The pouch has all kinds of fabulous Xmas candy (peppermint kisses and peppermint Ghiradelli). Tea, Pacifica Island Vanilla rollerball (smells divine), Bite lip pencils (super excited, I've never tried this brand) and a BEAUTIFUL herringbone scarf. I can't tell you how many times I've looked at different scarves like this haven't purchased one! Now I have one...YIPPEEE!!!



 


 This is a really cool pen with the Apple logo. I love it!!

Thank you so much for putting a thoughtful package together for me. My phone pictures don't do it any justice!!!!!


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 18, 2013)

I hate to ruin the magic, but I knew you were from Louisiana. You did mention it. That's why I figured it was a safe bet to send you spicy stuff. I'm psyched you like your gifts!



> Okay, let's do this! Â My lovely Santa was Bethesda1234!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Present Time!
> ...


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 18, 2013)

So many great presents.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

So my SS was @missemiee. So excited to get someone I talk to on a pretty regular basis. Everything I opened was like she had climbed in my brain. It was awesome and unnerving at the same time.

Pic Heavy does not even describe this post, you were warned.



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 So as soon as I opened the box something smelled AMAZING. Everything was blue and Little Mermaid, I was in wrapping paper heaven.
























































She was so excited to get something for her birthday. It also kept her busy so I could open mine in peace




OMG there was soo much and it all smelled so good!





A Dorothy Bubble Bar





Father Christmas Bath Bomb





















Celebrate Body Lotion, Sandy Santa, and Karma Soap





There was also two small pots one of snow fairy shower gel and one ocean salt scrub. I want to use it all and have the most overwhelmingly scentful bath ever.




H2O Hair Repair Seaweed Masque for my dry hair





Hair Masque, Oil Treatment and Jane Tran bobby pin/barrettes








How awesome is this box?





My first Ciate and it's blue of course!





I told Tweaker if she didn't move I'd use her as a table, she didn't believe me.

Nails inc. top coat





Butter London Polish remover. I've used this in Powder Room I'm looking forward to the Sergeant Peppermint!





Nails Inc. Base coat





MUT keeps flipping this photo Also pictured is Julep Cuticle oil 




UD 24/7 Liner in Crash





Nicka K Blending brush









Nars Cream Blush in Enchanted









My new husband Matt(e) I was beyond excited to get this considering it was out of budget.





Stila Liquid  Vinyl liner in Emerald





Also pictured Loreal  Infallible in Glistening Garnet and Pop aqua lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia




She found some, she found some!!! I've bought out this brand at my local stores. I'm creating a stash since it's not sold in the states. She got it for me in Violet &amp; Freesia, it smells just as lovely as my white tea and bergamot!!





Also pictured Benefit triple performing emulsion, Skyn firming eye gels, and Jojoba radiance cleansing polish.




Froggy Clips!





Ariel Wash Cloth









Princess box full of goodies. If it didn't have it was an also pictured it was in here.









Green and Black Froggy Beads!!



So in conclusion my SS is best. Out of everything there was nothing I had already. There is so much to try and I want to try it all now. I'll figure out a way.Thank you so much @missemiee there is just no words for how awesome my gift was.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my SS was @missemiee. So excited to get someone I talk to on a pretty regular basis. Everything I opened was like she had climbed in my brain. It was awesome and unnerving at the same time.

Pic Heavy does not even describe this post, you were warned.




 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 So as soon as I opened the box something smelled AMAZING. Everything was blue and Little Mermaid, I was in wrapping paper heaven.
























































She was so excited to get something for her birthday. It also kept her busy so I could open mine in peace




OMG there was soo much and it all smelled so good!





A Dorothy Bubble Bar





Father Christmas Bath Bomb





















Celebrate Body Lotion, Sandy Santa, and Karma Soap





There was also two small pots one of snow fairy shower gel and one ocean salt scrub. I want to use it all and have the most overwhelmingly scentful bath ever.




H2O Hair Repair Seaweed Masque for my dry hair





Hair Masque, Oil Treatment and Jane Tran bobby pin/barrettes








How awesome is this box?





My first Ciate and it's blue of course!





I told Tweaker if she didn't move I'd use her as a table, she didn't believe me.

Nails inc. top coat





Butter London Polish remover. I've used this in Powder Room I'm looking forward to the Sergeant Peppermint!





Nails Inc. Base coat





MUT keeps flipping this photo Also pictured is Julep Cuticle oil 




UD 24/7 Liner in Crash





Nicka K Blending brush









Nars Cream Blush in Enchanted









My new husband Matt(e) I was beyond excited to get this considering it was out of budget.





Stila Liquid  Vinyl liner in Emerald





Also pictured Loreal  Infallible in Glistening Garnet and Pop aqua lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia




She found some, she found some!!! I've bought out this brand at my local stores. I'm creating a stash since it's not sold in the states. She got it for me in Violet &amp; Freesia, it smells just as lovely as my white tea and bergamot!!





Also pictured Benefit triple performing emulsion, Skyn firming eye gels, and Jojoba radiance cleansing polish.




Froggy Clips!





Ariel Wash Cloth









Princess box full of goodies. If it didn't have it was an also pictured it was in here.









Green and Black Froggy Beads!!



So in conclusion my SS is best. Out of everything there was nothing I had already. There is so much to try and I want to try it all now. I'll figure out a way.Thank you so much @missemiee there is just no words for how awesome my gift was.

You did a stellar job @missemiee!  So many awesome gifts!  I love the Ariel set you bought her daughter, and I love that she started painting her nails right away.  So adorable!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 18, 2013)

So here is the reveal of the wonderful gift @jpark107 gave me:

So I came home and this beautiful package was awaiting me



A beautiful note!





All the goodies





Each gift had a little note as to why she chose each item. She had me open them in order of 1 to 10-





Gift 1





A fat witch brownie! AND it was a Wicked brownie. I love that show! My 14th birthday gift was a trip to New York and tickets to Wicked. This was perfect. Also, the part I had was really tasty. I am saving the rest of it to eat tomorrow.

Gift 2





A locally made bath bomb! It smells like lavender and vanilla happiness. I will definitely be using this to wind down after my last stressful week before break.

Gift 3





Food! White Lindt Chocolate truffles (my favorite), assorted chai teas (chai is my favorite type of tea), and organic lollipops that smell really good

Gift 4





A nail art pen! In purple, no less, my favorite color! I've been wanting one of these

Gift 5





A Maybelline cream blush! Look at the little note, she is so thoughtful. Also, I mostly have blushes in light peachy colors, so this is a nice change of pace.

Gift 6





Hair ties! This is literally perfect. I have been wanting some hair ties like these for such a long time but have not purchased them. I was so happy to see them in this box.

Gift 7





A plethora of packets! The pink sugar smells like candy and happiness, I am super excited to try the face mask, same with the benefit porefessional and oxygen wow, the oil control towelettes will be very useful, and I don't know much about the Jurlique cream but I will definitely try it. Seriously though, I'm probably buying myself a full size of the pink sugar

Gift 8





An NYC "applelicious" lip balm! I love this stuff! It smells great and gives me just that little hint of color that I want for an every day lippie. And yes @jpark107, I will think of you when I use this

Gift 9





The jackpot! A colorful eyeshadow palette, just what I asked for, brown liquid liner, something I have never tried but am interested in (I love me some liquid eyeliner), a couple elastic headbands, perfect for the gym, another blush, great to expand my collection, a red lipstick and gloss which look great when layered, a gorgeous bright orange nail polish, and blotting sheets which are perfect for me and my oily teenage skin

The lippies layered:





Gift 10 ***drumroll***





An Urban Decay liner in "Crave"! I had been wanting a eggplant-colored eyeliner but hadn't gone through with the purchase. I will use this all the time. Thank you so much!

The entire stash-





Seriously, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I know that this has been said many times on this thread but you have spoiled me! I love all these gifts so, each one was perfect in it's own way.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So here is the reveal of the wonderful gift @jpark107 gave me:

So I came home and this beautiful package was awaiting me



A beautiful note!





All the goodies





Each gift had a little note as to why she chose each item. She had me open them in order of 1 to 10-





Gift 1





A fat witch brownie! AND it was a Wicked brownie. I love that show! My 14th birthday gift was a trip to New York and tickets to Wicked. This was perfect. Also, the part I had was really tasty. I am saving the rest of it to eat tomorrow.

Gift 2





A locally made bath bomb! It smells like lavender and vanilla happiness. I will definitely be using this to wind down after my last stressful week before break.

Gift 3





Food! White Lindt Chocolate truffles (my favorite), assorted chai teas (chai is my favorite type of tea), and organic lollipops that smell really good

Gift 4





A nail art pen! In purple, no less, my favorite color! I've been wanting one of these

Gift 5





A Maybelline cream blush! Look at the little note, she is so thoughtful. Also, I mostly have blushes in light peachy colors, so this is a nice change of pace.

Gift 6





Hair ties! This is literally perfect. I have been wanting some hair ties like these for such a long time but have not purchased them. I was so happy to see them in this box.

Gift 7





A plethora of packets! The pink sugar smells like candy and happiness, I am super excited to try the face mask, same with the benefit porefessional and oxygen wow, the oil control towelettes will be very useful, and I don't know much about the Jurlique cream but I will definitely try it. Seriously though, I'm probably buying myself a full size of the pink sugar

Gift 8





An NYC "applelicious" lip balm! I love this stuff! It smells great and gives me just that little hint of color that I want for an every day lippie. And yes @jpark107, I will think of you when I use this

Gift 9





The jackpot! A colorful eyeshadow palette, just what I asked for, brown liquid liner, something I have never tried but am interested in (I love me some liquid eyeliner), a couple elastic headbands, perfect for the gym, another blush, great to expand my collection, a red lipstick and gloss which look great when layered, a gorgeous bright orange nail polish, and blotting sheets which are perfect for me and my oily teenage skin

The lippies layered:





Gift 10 ***drumroll***





An Urban Decay liner in "Crave"! I had been wanting a eggplant-colored eyeliner but hadn't gone through with the purchase. I will use this all the time. Thank you so much!

The entire stash-





Seriously, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I know that this has been said many times on this thread but you have spoiled me! I love all these gifts so, each one was perfect in it's own way.
I love all the thoughtful gifts. Is that brownie green?


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So here is the reveal of the wonderful gift @jpark107 gave me:

So I came home and this beautiful package was awaiting me



A beautiful note!





All the goodies





Each gift had a little note as to why she chose each item. She had me open them in order of 1 to 10-





Gift 1





A fat witch brownie! AND it was a Wicked brownie. I love that show! My 14th birthday gift was a trip to New York and tickets to Wicked. This was perfect. Also, the part I had was really tasty. I am saving the rest of it to eat tomorrow.

Gift 2





A locally made bath bomb! It smells like lavender and vanilla happiness. I will definitely be using this to wind down after my last stressful week before break.

Gift 3





Food! White Lindt Chocolate truffles (my favorite), assorted chai teas (chai is my favorite type of tea), and organic lollipops that smell really good

Gift 4





A nail art pen! In purple, no less, my favorite color! I've been wanting one of these

Gift 5





A Maybelline cream blush! Look at the little note, she is so thoughtful. Also, I mostly have blushes in light peachy colors, so this is a nice change of pace.

Gift 6





Hair ties! This is literally perfect. I have been wanting some hair ties like these for such a long time but have not purchased them. I was so happy to see them in this box.

Gift 7





A plethora of packets! The pink sugar smells like candy and happiness, I am super excited to try the face mask, same with the benefit porefessional and oxygen wow, the oil control towelettes will be very useful, and I don't know much about the Jurlique cream but I will definitely try it. Seriously though, I'm probably buying myself a full size of the pink sugar

Gift 8





An NYC "applelicious" lip balm! I love this stuff! It smells great and gives me just that little hint of color that I want for an every day lippie. And yes @jpark107, I will think of you when I use this

Gift 9





The jackpot! A colorful eyeshadow palette, just what I asked for, brown liquid liner, something I have never tried but am interested in (I love me some liquid eyeliner), a couple elastic headbands, perfect for the gym, another blush, great to expand my collection, a red lipstick and gloss which look great when layered, a gorgeous bright orange nail polish, and blotting sheets which are perfect for me and my oily teenage skin

The lippies layered:





Gift 10 ***drumroll***





An Urban Decay liner in "Crave"! I had been wanting a eggplant-colored eyeliner but hadn't gone through with the purchase. I will use this all the time. Thank you so much!

The entire stash-





Seriously, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I know that this has been said many times on this thread but you have spoiled me! I love all these gifts so, each one was perfect in it's own way.
So many wonderful goodies!  You've got so much to play with now.  Love the Wicked Brownie.  I was just listening to that soundtrack at work today.  On a side note, you might be my favorite person today... you used one of my favorite words-- plethora.  (Now I will go pretend I'm not a dork lol).


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 18, 2013)

UPDATE:

I have finished the fat witch brownie. It was the best brownie I have ever eaten



Thanks again @jpark107!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love all the thoughtful gifts. Is that brownie green?
Yes! The top is (was) covered in green colored sugar.
 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So many wonderful goodies!  You've got so much to play with now.  Love the Wicked Brownie.  I was just listening to that soundtrack at work today.  On a side note, you might be my favorite person today... you used one of my favorite words-- plethora.  (Now I will go pretend I'm not a dork lol).  
I'm so honored. I was trying to think of an alliteration to go with packets and I didn't think many people knew the word panoply.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

*in the tune of O xmas tree*

Oh san-tee, oh san-tee, please post your gifts before I haveaheartattack.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 18, 2013)

hahaha @slinka I just laughed out loud


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *in the tune of O xmas tree*

Oh san-tee, oh san-tee, please post your gifts before I haveaheartattack.

 
Still nothing?!?!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *in the tune of O xmas tree*

Oh san-tee, oh san-tee, please post your gifts before I haveaheartattack.

 
Now I am dying to know who you've got!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still nothing?!?!  




It's Delivered, but she won't deliver me the sweet satisfaction of seeing her joy.





BUT- to be fair- I'm just being incredibly impatient...It's only been 5 hours lol


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So here is the reveal of the wonderful gift @jpark107 gave me:

So I came home and this beautiful package was awaiting me



A beautiful note!





All the goodies





Each gift had a little note as to why she chose each item. She had me open them in order of 1 to 10-





Gift 1





A fat witch brownie! AND it was a Wicked brownie. I love that show! My 14th birthday gift was a trip to New York and tickets to Wicked. This was perfect. Also, the part I had was really tasty. I am saving the rest of it to eat tomorrow.

Gift 2





A locally made bath bomb! It smells like lavender and vanilla happiness. I will definitely be using this to wind down after my last stressful week before break.

Gift 3





Food! White Lindt Chocolate truffles (my favorite), assorted chai teas (chai is my favorite type of tea), and organic lollipops that smell really good

Gift 4





A nail art pen! In purple, no less, my favorite color! I've been wanting one of these

Gift 5





A Maybelline cream blush! Look at the little note, she is so thoughtful. Also, I mostly have blushes in light peachy colors, so this is a nice change of pace.

Gift 6





Hair ties! This is literally perfect. I have been wanting some hair ties like these for such a long time but have not purchased them. I was so happy to see them in this box.

Gift 7





A plethora of packets! The pink sugar smells like candy and happiness, I am super excited to try the face mask, same with the benefit porefessional and oxygen wow, the oil control towelettes will be very useful, and I don't know much about the Jurlique cream but I will definitely try it. Seriously though, I'm probably buying myself a full size of the pink sugar

Gift 8





An NYC "applelicious" lip balm! I love this stuff! It smells great and gives me just that little hint of color that I want for an every day lippie. And yes @jpark107, I will think of you when I use this

Gift 9





The jackpot! A colorful eyeshadow palette, just what I asked for, brown liquid liner, something I have never tried but am interested in (I love me some liquid eyeliner), a couple elastic headbands, perfect for the gym, another blush, great to expand my collection, a red lipstick and gloss which look great when layered, a gorgeous bright orange nail polish, and blotting sheets which are perfect for me and my oily teenage skin

The lippies layered:





Gift 10 ***drumroll***





An Urban Decay liner in "Crave"! I had been wanting a eggplant-colored eyeliner but hadn't gone through with the purchase. I will use this all the time. Thank you so much!

The entire stash-





Seriously, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I know that this has been said many times on this thread but you have spoiled me! I love all these gifts so, each one was perfect in it's own way.

Aww, you are so sweet! I don't get to exchange presents with friends or family, so it was a lot of fun shopping for you! 





After I taped up your package, I realized that I forgot to include an explanation of why I picked everything out! Well, don't fret, because it's below in the spoilers:

1. Fat Witch Brownie - When I went to the bakery, I initially thought that I'd get you the white chocolate brownie since you love white chocolate. However, once I saw this 'Wicked' themed brownie, I just knew that I had to get this flavor for you because you had mentioned this Broadway musical in your MUT profile (I saw this show recently and loved it too)! 

2. Sabon vanilla-rose bath ball - Since you mentioned that you love vanilla scents and that you have easy-access to Lush, I thought I'd get you something from Sabon (a brand that has several storefronts in NYC, but has limited storefronts outside of NYC). I thought this would be the perfect item because you mentioned that you love bath bombs. Unfortunately, they don't sell vanilla bath balls, so I got you the vanilla-rose scent (there are real rose petals in it to make your bath super-luxurious)!

 
3. Snacks - I knew that I wanted to include your favorite sweet (Lindt white chocolate truffles)! Also, I share your love of Chai tea, so I happily shared a few tea bags with you. Finally, I included a few organic lollipops for good measure because that's how we roll in NYC (organic, gluten-free, nut-free)!

4. Sally Hansen nail pen - I also stalked your Secret Santa Nails wishlist. Since your favorite color is purple and you mentioned that you were curious about nail art, I thought that this nail pen might be a fun place to start!

5. Maybelline blush - I've heard and read great reviews about these blushes and the plush texture seems so fun! I thought that this color would help make you pop on stage (since stage lighting tends to wash out natural-looking makeup)!

6. Hair ties - I thought that these colors and designs were cute! Also, I seem to loose hair ties constantly, so I always try to have some back-ups on hand.

7. Favorite samples - I included one of my favorite moisturizers, perfumes and primers that I thought you might enjoy too based on your answers to the SS questions (and included in a face mask for fun):

A. Jurlique balancing moisturizer - it's a non-greasy moisturizer that doesn't cause my combo/oily skin to break out, so I hope it doesn't cause you to break out either!

B. Pink Sugar - it's a sweet scent that would be perfect for a high school/college student (I like it too though!)

C. Benefit porefessional - it helps to reduce the appearance of pores and you mentioned that you wanted to try Benefit products

 
8. NYC lip balm - Winters are tough on my skin (including my lips), so I use lip balms daily. Also, I thought that this would be a fun reminder of where your Secret Santa lives (unfortunately, not at the North Pole with elves, reindeer and an unlimited supply of cookies)!
9.Extras - Your wishlist included red lip and bold eyeshadow products (and you mentioned oily skin), so I thought that you would appreciate these items that I 'shopped from my stash'. 

10. UD 24/7 eyeliner - I thought that this pencil eyeliner would be a fun change from your usual black liquid liner! Also, I thought that the purple would really bring out your blue eyes!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I definitely saved the best for last...




Prepare yourselves...




The first time I looked at the pendant, it literally took my breath away.. I study the stars (Astrology), and to me , with all the brilliant navy hues and silver flecks, it almost looked like a million tiny stars in a dark blue sky..stunningly gorgeous. Even more impressive is that Nikki actually MADE this necklace for me herself..I will treasure it always





@nikkimouse

That necklace is stunning! Can I road trip over so you can share your talent with me?

honestly it was super easy i used nail polish on glass tiles and glued them to the bezel. some i stamped with my stamping tools ot used crackle polish once i get more done i will post them in a thread i might even sell some of the extras i have. they were super fun to make and it is nail art the dosn't get taken off in a few days.

I made this one for a good friend:


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UPDATE:

I have finished the fat witch brownie. It was the best brownie I have ever eaten




Thanks again @jpark107!
LOL - I'm glad that Oprah did not steer us wrong!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> So my SS was @missemiee . So excited to get someone I talk to on a pretty regular basis. Everything I opened was like she had climbed in my brain. It was awesome and unnerving at the same time. Pic Heavy does not even describe this post, you were warned.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: First Impressions
> ...





Spoiler: First Impressions






Spoiler: Z Started the opening





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 She was so excited to get something for her birthday. It also kept her busy so I could open mine in peace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler: No Longer a Lush Virgin



OMG there was soo much and it all smelled so good! 

 A Dorothy Bubble Bar 

 Father Christmas Bath Bomb 

 

 

 

 

 Celebrate Body Lotion, Sandy Santa, and Karma Soap 

 There was also two small pots one of snow fairy shower gel and one ocean salt scrub. I want to use it all and have the most overwhelmingly scentful bath ever.



Spoiler: Hair Stuff!





 H2O Hair Repair Seaweed Masque for my dry hair 

 Hair Masque, Oil Treatment and Jane Tran bobby pin/barrettes



Spoiler: Nail Stuff!





 

 How awesome is this box? 

 My first Ciate and it's blue of course! 

 I told Tweaker if she didn't move I'd use her as a table, she didn't believe me. Nails inc. top coat 

 Butter London Polish remover. I've used this in Powder Room I'm looking forward to the Sergeant Peppermint! 

 Nails Inc. Base coat 

 MUT keeps flipping this photo Also pictured is Julep Cuticle oilÂ 



Spoiler: Makeups!





 UD 24/7 Liner in Crash 

 Nicka K Blending brush 

 

 Nars Cream Blush in Enchanted 

 

 My new husband Matt(e) I was beyond excited to get this considering it was out of budget. 

 Stila LiquidÂ  Vinyl liner in Emerald 

 Also pictured LorealÂ  Infallible in Glistening Garnet and Pop aqua lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia



Spoiler: Skin Care





 She found some, she found some!!! I've bought out this brand at my local stores. I'm creating a stash since it's not sold in the states. She got it for me in Violet &amp; Freesia, it smells just as lovely as my white tea and bergamot!! 

 Also pictured Benefit triple performing emulsion, Skyn firming eye gels, and Jojoba radiance cleansing polish.



Spoiler: MIsc. Fun stuff





 Froggy Clips! 

 Ariel Wash Cloth 

 

 Princess box full of goodies. If it didn't have it was an also pictured it was in here. 

 

 Green and Black Froggy Beads!!



Spoiler: EVERYTHING ALL TOGETHER!







So in conclusion my SS is best. Out of everything there was nothing I had already. There is so much to try and I want to try it all now. I'll figure out a way.Thank you so much @missemiee there is just no words for how awesome my gift was. Bahahhaha!! Yay!!! I'm sooo happy you loved everything. I had fun being one of the Michael Scotts of Secret Santa! I was worried about the gift for Z. I wasn't sure if it was age appropriate or not, I was like is this too little kid?! I wasn't sure how old she is. I don't have kids so I'm terrible at guessing ages! Lol. I was soooo beyond excited that I got you as my Santee!! Enjoy your pretties!! Have a very merry Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aww, you are so sweet! I don't get to exchange presents with friends or family, so it was a lot of fun shopping for you! 





After I taped up your package, I realized that I forgot to include an explanation of why I picked everything out! Well, don't fret, because it's below in the spoilers:

1. Fat Witch Brownie - When I went to the bakery, I initially thought that I'd get you the white chocolate brownie since you love white chocolate. However, once I saw this 'Wicked' themed brownie, I just knew that I had to get this flavor for you because you had mentioned this Broadway musical in your MUT profile (I saw this show recently and loved it too)! 

2. Sabon vanilla-rose bath ball - Since you mentioned that you love vanilla scents and that you have easy-access to Lush, I thought I'd get you something from Sabon (a brand that has several storefronts in NYC, but has limited storefronts outside of NYC). I thought this would be the perfect item because you mentioned that you love bath bombs. Unfortunately, they don't sell vanilla bath balls, so I got you the vanilla-rose scent (there are real rose petals in it to make your bath super-luxurious)!

 
3. Snacks - I knew that I wanted to include your favorite sweet (Lindt white chocolate truffles)! Also, I share your love of Chai tea, so I happily shared a few tea bags with you. Finally, I included a few organic lollipops for good measure because that's how we roll in NYC (organic, gluten-free, nut-free)!

4. Sally Hansen nail pen - I also stalked your Secret Santa Nails wishlist. Since your favorite color is purple and you mentioned that you were curious about nail art, I thought that this nail pen might be a fun place to start!

5. Maybelline blush - I've heard and read great reviews about these blushes and the plush texture seems so fun! I thought that this color would help make you pop on stage (since stage lighting tends to wash out natural-looking makeup)!

6. Hair ties - I thought that these colors and designs were cute! Also, I seem to loose hair ties constantly, so I always try to have some back-ups on hand.

7. Favorite samples - I included one of my favorite moisturizers, perfumes and primers that I thought you might enjoy too based on your answers to the SS questions (and included in a face mask for fun):

A. Jurlique balancing moisturizer - it's a non-greasy moisturizer that doesn't cause my combo/oily skin to break out, so I hope it doesn't cause you to break out either!

B. Pink Sugar - it's a sweet scent that would be perfect for a high school/college student (I like it too though!)

C. Benefit porefessional - it helps to reduce the appearance of pores and you mentioned that you wanted to try Benefit products

 
8. NYC lip balm - Winters are tough on my skin (including my lips), so I use lip balms daily. Also, I thought that this would be a fun reminder of where your Secret Santa lives (unfortunately, not at the North Pole with elves, reindeer and an unlimited supply of cookies)!
9.Extras - Your wishlist included red lip and bold eyeshadow products (and you mentioned oily skin), so I thought that you would appreciate these items that I 'shopped from my stash'. 

10. UD 24/7 eyeliner - I thought that this pencil eyeliner would be a fun change from your usual black liquid liner! Also, I thought that the purple would really bring out your blue eyes!

I truly appreciate how much thought you put into this. I loved every gift and I loved having you as a Santa. Again, Thank you so much. I truly mean it from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *in the tune of O xmas tree*

Oh san-tee, oh san-tee, please post your gifts before I haveaheartattack.

 



Almost choked on my drink over here.  Hopefully she is at work and will be able to post soon.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



Almost choked on my drink over here.  Hopefully she is at work and will be able to post soon.
lol, I hope so!! I'm dyin' over here!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

> lol, I hope so!! I'm dyin' over here!


 Still nothing?! I didn't miss something, did I?! I want to see the big fat Michael pretties you picked out for your Santee!!! I'm also very intrigued to find out the identity of said Santee!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2013)

My package to my giftee is still in transit. No updates since it left Spokane yesterday but according to tracking she'll get it on Friday.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Still nothing?! I didn't miss something, did I?!

I want to see the big fat Michael pretties you picked out for your Santee!!! I'm also very intrigued to find out the identity of said Santee!

No, you didn't miss anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe she just hates it all.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

> No, you didn't miss anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe she just hates it all.


No no she doesn't she loves it and is staring at it wondering where to start. I had that problem . It's all so very overwhelming. And if she doesn't like it I'll beat her up. She could be out too, if we wanna be all rational about it...


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No no she doesn't she loves it and is staring at it wondering where to start. I had that problem . It's all so very overwhelming. And if she doesn't like it I'll beat her up. She could be out too, if we wanna be all rational about it...


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you use an elf for tracking? Because I feel like I drop everything I'm doing in order to be home to get the mail/packages, especially when I know I have one coming. But I'm that kind of psycho who has too many subscription boxes...so I do the stalking packages dance all too often. She's probably out of town or maybe works late? My gahdddd I'm dying to know who she is even more now!!! What is she doing? Where is she? Lol. Creepy


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did you use an elf for tracking? Because I feel like I drop everything I'm doing in order to be home to get the mail/packages, especially when I know I have one coming. But I'm that kind of psycho who has too many subscription boxes...so I do the stalking packages dance all too often.

She's probably out of town or maybe works late? My gahdddd I'm dying to know who she is even more now!!! What is she doing? Where is she? Lol. Creepy
LOL. Yeah, I sent an elf throughout the conclusion of this endeavor. Here's hoping she got it and someone didn't steal it or something awful like that...


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol same here. I wanna know what lucky lady got the awesomeness that is [@]slinka[/@].


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

She could have a silly post person too. My lady sometimes gives me heart attacks by saying it was delivered and then putting it on my step the next day.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Haha, I'm not _that_ awesome =p If for some reason she decides to not post here, I will reveal her identity and her gifts =p But I guess I'll give her some more time, lol. Impatient-pants McGee over here lol. (I'm just so excited for her reaction! Damnit, be happy santee! I DEMAND it!)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know what to do with myself. I got my box, my lady got her box. 2 of the afghanyland boxes made it in today so I'm assuming the other 2 will make it tomorrow. I don't know what to do with my hands. What do I normally do with my hands?!?


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know what to do with myself. I got my box, my lady got her box. 2 of the afghanyland boxes made it in today so I'm assuming the other 2 will make it tomorrow.

I don't know what to do with my hands. What do I normally do with my hands?!?
You usually write love letters to me.

I'm feeling quite neglected lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yes, I'm terribly behind my darling. It shall have to wait til morn. I'm afraid the excitement of the day is catching up with me.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

> I don't know what to do with myself. I got my box, my lady got her box. 2 of the afghanyland boxes made it in today so I'm assuming the other 2 will make it tomorrow. I don't know what to do with my hands. What do I normally do with my hands?!?


 Lol. I kinda feel like that too. Like ok what pretties can I buy now and for who? I just actually started my real Christmas shopping today and I bought my two brothers all the Lush pretties I could find for two not so very manly men, one is a yoga instructor (he's vegan) and the other is a hoop dance instructor (dead serious lol) and also a massage therapist who's a vegetarian. So this is what I got them:



I got them both the same things because despite them being 24 years old they will fight over who got what...except for the shower gels, because It's Raining Men isn't Vegan but Vegetarian. So I got them both Zing Gift Sets that has Ocean Salt Face and Body Scrub and Orange Jelly soaps in them. Also got them Sandy Santa scrub and a massage bar that I already forgot the name of lol. The shower gels are It's Raining Men and the other is Grass. So there are some Lush pretties to tide us over until we get to see [@]slinka[/@] Santee unleash her beauties upon us!!!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

The kitty is not a gift to my brothers. Lol. That is Lucy and she is my princess and the BEST gift I've ever received.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

And a kitty. I swear Lush must be a cat magnet. All the cats thought my box was theirs.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

Ode to [@]slinka[/@] she walks on towers Cerulean hair to match prescription lips A living sketchbook for which her state was ill prepared And now it really is bed time no more MUT it keeps me up


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my goodies from my fabulous Secret Santa, Alterkate!! am on my phone so might have to try this twice!

 

 

.
I tore into everything right away! There was everything I love: chocolate, lip products, a Clinique chubby stick to try, a Too Faced Palette that will be perfect for my desk drawer, a liner brush and the cutest lipgloss/ disco ball ornament!! Thank You so much!
Great gifts!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ode to @slinka

she walks on towers
Cerulean hair to match prescription lips
A living sketchbook for which her state was ill prepared

And now it really is bed time no more MUT it keeps me up
My heart,
It's all a-flutter.

You win the internet for today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

> Ode to [@]slinka[/@] she walks on towers Cerulean hair to match prescription lips A living sketchbook for which her state was ill prepared And now it really is bed time no more MUT it keeps me up


 I love the ode to [@]slinka[/@]. It definitely sums her up well. It's so funny that we all "know" each other by our usernames and not our real names...unless of course our real name is part of our username but in my mind [@]slinka[/@] is Slinka's name lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love the ode to @slinka. It definitely sums her up well. It's so funny that we all "know" each other by our usernames and not our real names...unless of course our real name is part of our username but in my mind @slinka is Slinka's name lol.
In my mind Slinka is my real name too =p


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sorry if I was ever obnoxious. That wasn't my intention.
I thought it was very sweet!

Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, let's do this!  My lovely Santa was Bethesda1234!





Bam, bringing the awesome sauce fresh out the gate.  She drew me an exquisite picture that my lame rushed phone camera shot does not do justice.  It's ink, and I doubt that she even drew in pencil first.  It's so pristine and lovely!  I adore the heck out of some Pantone, so the fact that her note was written on that was icing on the cake!  I'm trilled to have more watercolor paper since so much of my supplies are trapped in storage.  She even suggested we do an art exchange so I'm hoping that can bring us both much motivation!  I also cut out the Sailor Moon she wrapped one of the boxes in because : D





Some samples which will be excellent for travel.  I try to have some B&amp;B, Alterna, or Living Proof packets on hand for when I travel so I can just toss them as I use them to lighten my load as I go, so the shampoo will be put to use very soon!  I haven't tried any youngblood, but that's a perfect travel sample size too.  I actually took my YSL glossy stain sample on a trip as well so I could have a variety of colors to wear without taking up space and I will do that again!  It's all great stuff that I'm happy to have, and I even love the bag since I didn't happen to get that code and sort of regretted it!  The perfume vials of Honey and Clean White Woods slipped out of the photo, but I'm guessing she saw my post where I said I didn't get my sample but the card!  Hah!  Such attention to detail there, lady, and I noticed!





Miss Bethesda1234 happens to live in Louisiana, and somehow I think I never mentioned that I'm from there and have only been in Atlanta for 4 years.  Little did she realize that I am not going to be making it "home" to my parents' house for Christmas, so she actually brought me some lovely reminders of the home land!  In addition to the deliciousness that is Zapp's and the usefulness of Tony Chachere's, I'm stoked about the tea and stroopwafels!  I love me some spicy chocolate, and I couldn't help myself with the popcorn as you can see.  That stuff is called Fire &amp; Ice and is legit spicy with a sweet crunch.  It's amazing, guys!





Aaaaaand, don't kill me but these wrapped treasures are an accurate representation of the presents' current state as I have yet to open them.  I will next, but I kind of want to savor it.  They are so adorable I can't stand tearing them.  Santa thinks I'm being beyond silly, but doodles are super important, you see!  I'll hit those up next....
That's a great sailor moon pic! the theme song started playing in my head as soon as I saw the pic lol.  The snacks look so yummy, cant wait to see what else you got.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg stroopwafels Hubby brought some home for me from the German PX lol.
Just looked it up and now I must go on a search for it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. I kinda feel like that too. Like ok what pretties can I buy now and for who? I just actually started my real Christmas shopping today and I bought my two brothers all the Lush pretties I could find for two not so very manly men, one is a yoga instructor (he's vegan) and the other is a hoop dance instructor (dead serious lol) and also a massage therapist who's a vegetarian. So this is what I got them: 

 I got them both the same things because despite them being 24 years old they will fight over who got what...except for the shower gels, because It's Raining Men isn't Vegan but Vegetarian. So I got them both Zing Gift Sets that has Ocean Salt Face and Body Scrub and Orange Jelly soaps in them. Also got them Sandy Santa scrub and a massage bar that I already forgot the name of lol. The shower gels are It's Raining Men and the other is Grass.

So there are some Lush pretties to tide us over until we get to see @slinka Santee unleash her beauties upon us!!!
Ahhh look at all the Lush! Still haven't tried it. Will have to venture down to Milwaukee one of these days &amp; drag @usofjessamerica along on a Lush adventure 






Also, what a GORGEOUS KITTY. Totally looks like she's posing.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently once you start ripping things open, it gets hard to stop!




 
I'm just blown away.  She literally went out of my way to get me EVERYTHING I mentioned.  I mean, I would have been smitten one or two things, but she really outdid herself.   Yay!!! more Pantone postcards!  Brilliant!  One of my favorite quotes from my favorite game is, "Let's use all the colors!"  Well, now I can!   Makeup Geek!  I've been dying to try this!  She got me an eyeshadow in bitten, which is a gorgeous matte deep burgundy shade that I bet is amazing in the crease and treasure gel liner (I'll prob use this as shadow too).   Illamasqua Raindrops!  Finally!  I thought I'd never have this when I thought it was discontinued, but it came back and it's so unlike anything I own.  I need to put it on immediately!   Clinique Black Honey as well and the matching nail polish!  I have this on now and the lipstick has a got a great creamy feel to it. The color is really brilliant and buildable, and it kind of coordinates with the eye shadow too!   The Balm's Staniac.  Another Stain!  AHHHH!  So great!  I've heard great things about this but I've never gotten to try it!   Hair stuff from Amika which is good since I've been using a lot of heat lately on my hair and I have found this brand to be good and a small style extender which will be again excellent to travel with--I have the big size already, but it's great stuff.   Yummy smelling orange cream lip balm, KVD liner which has an amazing brush, Anastasia lash coat which rocks because it saves mascara from smudging down my face by magic, and some eyelashes which I'm always game to have.  I wonder if she saw my post where I said I accidentally dropped one into the sink drain.  Hah.
I love, love, love, love everything and I'm so excited and thankful.  It really is amazing to know complete strangers can put so much effort into a gift and be so thoughtful and generous.  I'm looking forward to play with all my lovelies.  Thank you so much, Miss Bethesda1234!

Those are great gifts, the Clinique black honey is one of my HG products and that Illamasqua nail polish is gorgeous. I completely agree I am blown away by all the kindness shown by everyone here.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 19, 2013)

I used to watch Sailor Moon in German. I'm not that fluent, so I made up my own plots and dialog.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. I kinda feel like that too. Like ok what pretties can I buy now and for who? I just actually started my real Christmas shopping today and I bought my two brothers all the Lush pretties I could find for two not so very manly men, one is a yoga instructor (he's vegan) and the other is a hoop dance instructor (dead serious lol) and also a massage therapist who's a vegetarian. So this is what I got them: 

 I got them both the same things because despite them being 24 years old they will fight over who got what...except for the shower gels, because It's Raining Men isn't Vegan but Vegetarian. So I got them both Zing Gift Sets that has Ocean Salt Face and Body Scrub and Orange Jelly soaps in them. Also got them Sandy Santa scrub and a massage bar that I already forgot the name of lol. The shower gels are It's Raining Men and the other is Grass.

So there are some Lush pretties to tide us over until we get to see @slinka Santee unleash her beauties upon us!!!

Ooooo can't go wrong with Lush goodies!  Sandy Santa is really good but can get pretty messy.  Thats super cool your bro is hoop dance instructor! I ordered my first hula hoop and its on its way so I can start exercising &amp; hoop dance!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It came, it came!!!! My awesome secret santa was @jac a and she did a wonderful job. I love everything!!! Here are the goods:




 Isn't the wrapping gorgeous! I love the colors.



 


 The pouch has all kinds of fabulous Xmas candy (peppermint kisses and peppermint Ghiradelli). Tea, Pacifica Island Vanilla rollerball (smells divine), Bite lip pencils (super excited, I've never tried this brand) and a BEAUTIFUL herringbone scarf. I can't tell you how many times I've looked at different scarves like this haven't purchased one! Now I have one...YIPPEEE!!!



 


 This is a really cool pen with the Apple logo. I love it!!

Thank you so much for putting a thoughtful package together for me. My phone pictures don't do it any justice!!!!!
Nice gifts, that scarf is lovely.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have the BEST Santa ever!!!! @NittanyLionGRRL, I was soooo overwhelmed with the care you showed. I think we must have known each other in another life. How could you have known that I LOVE Dots?!?!!! The book is perfect; I will be reading that after Christmas while sipping on my teas. Thank you thank you for thinking of my dogs and my daughters. The dogs loved their treats and Nessie love her toy. I gave both Girls sample of the Dot perfume and my oldest the Love Spell- she loves it. I do too, lol. We will all share the lotions. I am super excited to try all of my LOVELIES!!! The polishes!!! Oh my.... They are gorgeous. I was like what, what and what. Sooooo many beautiful polishes. Lets talk about the candle. I would have never picked this up BUT I am sooooo GLAD you did. This smells so gooooood. I burned it for a little while last night. White chocolate scent!!! Yes yes and more yes. The scarf is so dainty and yes definitely me. Are we related? Do I know you? Lol... You are soooo good. Because all the scents, colors, treats- ate my chocolate Santa last night yum yum, were created just for me. I feel incredibly blessed and am so touched by your thoughtfulness. I will be using my lovely makeup palettes tomorrow night. I will attempt to do a smokey eye and my natural palette will be in constant rotation. @NittanyLionGRRL thank you from the bottom of my heart. I sincerely mean that. You have helped to make this a memorable and enjoyable experience and I am deeply deeply touched.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

My beautiful gifts!!! @NittanyLionGRRL


















Sorry still not able to do spoilers. @NittanyLionGRRL... We put the countdown board by the Christmas tree and all the lovely samples are going to be shared with my daughters. Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

These pictures do not do these lovelies justice. I will have to take some more


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 19, 2013)

"Oh my GOSH!!!! 



 " That's what I kept saying out loud, over and over again as I opened all of my amazing gifts last night. I apologize for not posting immediately, but I don't have internet at my apartment. â€‹(Hey, NYC rent ain't cheap!) Then when I got to work, I had to resize all the images that I'd sent to myself from my phone because they kept uploading sideways. It was necessary though because my Secret Santa surely deserves an appropriate reveal! So, without making you guys wait any longer:

 



The incredible @slinka !!!!!




TWO flat rate boxes filled to the brim! I really couldn't believe it.
 

 
I LOVE pumpkin spice lattes from Starbucks, and cannot wait to try these! Also, sneaky little Slinka saw my post about these candies, found them, and sent them to me! I am so so thankful!





JAPANESE SODA &amp; CANDY, oh my! I've never experienced ANY of these goodies, and cannot wait to tear into them! Slinka further took care of my sweet tooth with loads of smarties (yes, these are the right ones!), lollipops (even a special unicorn one!) and a candy cane tree! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!





I'm sampling the soda at work right NOW and it's so delicious. I have to admit that I had to perform a Google search AND watch a youtube video to learn how to open it! Haha!! 
 

 
Wow wow wow! I feel extremely spoiled. I've had my eye on these exact Lush products for some time now, and it was hard to resist not buying a shower jelly for myself while shopping for my own santee! I absolutely love every single item Slinka picked out for me. The jasmine &amp; vanilla scented body wash smells SO GOOD, and I'm very happy to finally have a new loofah!

I am so very grateful for the UD eyeshadow and lipstick. In fact, I'm wearing it today!





I love love LOVE it! It's so creamy and pigmented, as expected from UD. 


 
I was so caught up with Box 1, that I nearly forgot I still had a second box waiting to be opened!





The first thing I pulled out were a couple of CDs. Apparently, Miss Slinka and her husband are both composers! I think it's amazing to be so talented. I listened to Sojournal last night and the piano compositions were beautiful! Thank you so very much for sharing this part of yourself with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





All of these goodies brought a huge smile to my face! By this point I was already overwhelmed with gratitude. Thank you so much for sending me all four of these items! I've never seen the Tresemme mud masque (nor have I ever heard of a mud masque for hair), so I can't wait to try it out! I don't think there's any way you would know this, but whenever I'm out of my expensive shampoo or conditioner, my go-to is always Tresemme! I find their products to be super moisturizing and very effective. So thank you for introducing me to a new product from their line! 

I tried the Simple facial wipes last night, and I'm already hooked. They left my face feeling refreshed and clean without stinging or giving off any odor. From now on I will always have these in stock!

Simply opening the Fresh Balsam candle made my whole apartment smell like Christmas! I'm really looking forward to using this because it's my most favorite candle scent ever!

I LOVE this Macadamia oil! Thank you thank you thank you!! I usually mix a little with my conditioner whenever I wash my hair, and it adds so much softness. And of course it smells delicious!





You may have noticed that I kept forgetting to photograph the presents while they were still wrapped. :/ I was just so overwhelmed and excited! I am SO grateful for this (second!) loofah because I've needed a long one for some time. I can now finally wash that middle spot in my back that's always neglected!! Ha! I used it last night and absolutely loved it. Thank you!!
 



Seriously, how did you do this?!?!? The Kiehl's stores I've always been to give little foil-like samples. How did you manage to find mini droppers? And TEN of them?! OH MY GOSH! All of these equal to more than the actual bottle you can purchase in the store!! This was absolutely brilliant of you! I'm truly stunned and will be forever grateful. Since a little of this (elixir from the gods) goes a long way, I think I'm set for a while. I can't even begin to thank you enough! 
 

 
I had a sneaky suspicion that this cute little bag contained some samples. What I didn't expect was the quantity of samples AND full size presents that were inside! WOW! Slinka, you are amazing. I am SO excited to try everything!!!

Thank you especially much for the assortment of under eye creams. Dark circles, be gone!

I sampled the EOS lip balm and loved it. It's really moisturizing and smells nice and fruity.

I also tried the fresh balsam anti-bac and was so impressed. I wouldn't have thought this would smell good as a hand sanitizer, but it's fantastic! I keep smelling my hands and my coworkers probably think I've lost it. :/

I really can't wait to sample the eyeliners and loose pigments. Thank you for sharing some of your favorites!

I also LOVE perfume samples! Thank you SO MUCH for adding to my collection! I'm a serious perfume hoarder :/ 




Thank you thank you thank you, for everything! 





I really can't fully express how much happiness you brought me. I've enjoyed this whole Secret Santa experience so much, and I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh and the bag has a beautiful design on back in my favorite color... Green.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

YAY! She posts! Told you she'd love it! Such a wonderful present too. 2 boxes??


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 19, 2013)

Two STUFFED boxes! I was stunned!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

@Slinka those gifts were sooo nice.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2013)

@Elizabeth Mac - just a warning about Ramune and it's addictive! lol. There are several different brands on the market along with flavors. My favorite is strawberry but watch out for grape (tastes like medicine if drunk warm). There is pineapple, lychee, original, strawberry, grape, peach (hardest to find), green apple, kiwi, melon, coconut, banana, watermelon, ginseng (yuk), blueberry, raspberry, mango and orange. I'm aware of the savory Ramune's as well (GROSS).

BTW - did you know ramune is Japanese for lemon soda? It's basically a type of lemonade. lol


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow! So many flavors!! I received the original and melon. I've only tried the original so far, and it was great! I'll be sure to avoid grape, ginseng, and any of the savory flavors in the future. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2013)

The original is the lemon-lime (think Sprite/7-Up) and it's so good. I need to buy a few cases at Uwajimaya this spring and hide it in the camper for our move across country in the summer. Ramune is best drunk ice cold, oh it's so good but oh so addictive!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





These pictures do not do these lovelies justice. I will have to take some more
Wow, you were very spoiled!  What cool presents.  I LOVE that you got a new book too in addition to all of the makeup and food goodies!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

> Ooooo can't go wrong with Lush goodies! Â Sandy Santa is really good but can get pretty messy. Â Thats super cool your bro is hoop dance instructor! I ordered my first hula hoop and its on its way so I can start exercising &amp; hoop dance!!!Â


 Thats so cool you ordered your first hoop! I feel like not many people know about it. Lol, it's sometimes hard to explain to people what my brother does. But if your interested in learning, check out his YouTube page. I think it's under Nick Guzzardo. He's quite "famous" in the hooping community, something I'll never understand, but he's known for his head hooping. Lol.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 19, 2013)

@slinka  So glad your santee got her gifts!  You did an awesome job!!  @Elizabeth Mac has so many fun goodies to play with now!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

> "Oh my GOSH!!!!Â :icon_eek: Â " That's what I kept saying out loud, over and over again as I opened all of my amazing gifts last night. I apologize for not posting immediately, but I don't have internet at my apartment. â€‹(Hey, NYC rent ain't cheap!) Then when I got to work, I had to resize all the images that I'd sent to myself from my phone because they kept uploading sideways. It was necessary though because my Secret Santa surely deserves an appropriate reveal!Â So, without making you guys wait any longer:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Secret Santa Reveal!
> ...





Spoiler: My Secret Santa Reveal!






Spoiler: Like I said, OH MY GOSH!





 TWO flat rate boxes filled to the brim! I really couldn't believe it.



Spoiler: Box 1 Contents



Â 

 I LOVE pumpkin spice lattes from Starbucks, and cannot wait to try these! Also, sneaky little Slinka saw my post about these candies, found them, and sent them to me! I am so so thankful! 

 JAPANESE SODA &amp; CANDY, oh my! I've never experienced ANY of these goodies, and cannot wait to tear into them! Slinka further took care of my sweet tooth with loads of smarties (yes, these are the right ones!), lollipops (even a special unicorn one!) and a candy cane tree! Thank you, thank you, thank you!! 

 I'm sampling the soda at work right NOW and it's so delicious. I have to admit that I had to perform a Google search AND watch a youtube video to learn how to open it! Haha!!Â 



Spoiler: Box 1 Contents (PART 2!)



Â 

 Wow wow wow! I feel extremely spoiled. I've had my eye on these exact Lush products for some time now, and it was hard to resist not buying a shower jelly for myself while shopping for my own santee! I absolutely love every single item Slinka picked out for me. The jasmine &amp; vanilla scented body wash smells SO GOOD, and I'm very happy to finally have a new loofah! I am so very grateful for the UD eyeshadow and lipstick.Â In fact, I'm wearing it today! 

 I love love LOVE it! It's so creamy and pigmented, as expected from UD.Â 



Spoiler: Box TWO!





 I was so caught up with Box 1, that I nearly forgot I still had a second box waiting to be opened! 

 The first thing I pulled out were a couple of CDs. Apparently, Miss Slinka and her husband are both composers! I think it's amazing to be so talented. I listened to Sojournal last night and the piano compositions were beautiful! Thank you so very much for sharing this part of yourself with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  

 All of these goodies brought a huge smile to my face! By this point I was already overwhelmed with gratitude. Thank you so much for sending me all four of these items! I've never seen the Tresemme mud masque (nor have I ever heard of a mud masque for hair), so I can't wait to try it out! I don't think there's any way you would know this, but whenever I'm out of my expensive shampoo or conditioner, my go-to is always Tresemme! I find their products to be super moisturizing and very effective. So thank you for introducing me to a new product from their line!Â  I tried the Simple facial wipes last night, and I'm already hooked. They left my face feeling refreshed and clean without stinging or giving off any odor. From now on I will always have these in stock! Simply opening the Fresh Balsam candle made my whole apartment smell like Christmas! I'm really looking forward to using this because it's my most favorite candle scent ever! I LOVE thisÂ Macadamia oil! Thank you thank you thank you!! I usually mix a little with my conditioner whenever I wash my hair, and it adds so much softness. And of course it smells delicious! 

 You may have noticed that I kept forgetting to photograph the presents while they were still wrapped. :/ I was just so overwhelmed and excited! I am SO grateful for this (second!) loofah because I've needed a long one for some time. I can now finally wash that middle spot in my back that's always neglected!! Ha! I used it last night and absolutely loved it. Thank you!!



Spoiler: Kiehl's, WHAT!!!



Â 

 Seriously, how did you do this?!?!? The Kiehl's stores I've always been to give little foil-likeÂ samples. How did you manage to find mini droppers? And TEN of them?! OH MY GOSH! All of these equal to more than the actual bottle you can purchase in the store!! This was absolutely brilliant of you! I'm truly stunned and will be forever grateful. Since a little of this (elixir from the gods) goes a long way, I think I'm set for a while. I can't even begin to thank you enough!Â 



Spoiler: SAMPLES!



Â 

 I had a sneaky suspicion that this cute little bag contained some samples. What I didn't expect was the quantity of samples AND full size presents that were inside! WOW! Slinka, you are amazing. I am SO excited to try everything!!! Thank you especially much for the assortment of under eye creams. Dark circles, be gone! I sampled the EOS lip balm and loved it. It's really moisturizing and smells nice and fruity. I also tried the fresh balsam anti-bac and was soÂ impressed. I wouldn't have thought this would smell good as a hand sanitizer, but it's fantastic! I keep smelling my hands and my coworkers probably think I've lost it. :/ I really can't wait to sample the eyeliners and loose pigments.Â Thank you for sharing some of your favorites! I also LOVE perfume samples! Thank you SO MUCH for adding to my collection! I'm a serious perfume hoarder :/Â  



Thank you thank you thank you, for everything!Â  

 I really can't fully express how much happiness you brought me. I've enjoyed this whole Secret Santa experience so much, and I'm already looking forward to next year!Â  Yay!!! You got your pretties!!! We couldn't wait to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [@]slinka[/@] you did a great job!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "Oh my GOSH!!!! 




 " That's what I kept saying out loud, over and over again as I opened all of my amazing gifts last night. I apologize for not posting immediately, but I don't have internet at my apartment. â€‹(Hey, NYC rent ain't cheap!) Then when I got to work, I had to resize all the images that I'd sent to myself from my phone because they kept uploading sideways. It was necessary though because my Secret Santa surely deserves an appropriate reveal! So, without making you guys wait any longer:

 



The incredible @slinka !!!!!




TWO flat rate boxes filled to the brim! I really couldn't believe it.
 

 
I LOVE pumpkin spice lattes from Starbucks, and cannot wait to try these! Also, sneaky little Slinka saw my post about these candies, found them, and sent them to me! I am so so thankful!





JAPANESE SODA &amp; CANDY, oh my! I've never experienced ANY of these goodies, and cannot wait to tear into them! Slinka further took care of my sweet tooth with loads of smarties (yes, these are the right ones!), lollipops (even a special unicorn one!) and a candy cane tree! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!





I'm sampling the soda at work right NOW and it's so delicious. I have to admit that I had to perform a Google search AND watch a youtube video to learn how to open it! Haha!!
 

 
Wow wow wow! I feel extremely spoiled. I've had my eye on these exact Lush products for some time now, and it was hard to resist not buying a shower jelly for myself while shopping for my own santee! I absolutely love every single item Slinka picked out for me. The jasmine &amp; vanilla scented body wash smells SO GOOD, and I'm very happy to finally have a new loofah!

I am so very grateful for the UD eyeshadow and lipstick. In fact, I'm wearing it today!





I love love LOVE it! It's so creamy and pigmented, as expected from UD.


 
I was so caught up with Box 1, that I nearly forgot I still had a second box waiting to be opened!





The first thing I pulled out were a couple of CDs. Apparently, Miss Slinka and her husband are both composers! I think it's amazing to be so talented. I listened to Sojournal last night and the piano compositions were beautiful! Thank you so very much for sharing this part of yourself with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





All of these goodies brought a huge smile to my face! By this point I was already overwhelmed with gratitude. Thank you so much for sending me all four of these items! I've never seen the Tresemme mud masque (nor have I ever heard of a mud masque for hair), so I can't wait to try it out! I don't think there's any way you would know this, but whenever I'm out of my expensive shampoo or conditioner, my go-to is always Tresemme! I find their products to be super moisturizing and very effective. So thank you for introducing me to a new product from their line!

I tried the Simple facial wipes last night, and I'm already hooked. They left my face feeling refreshed and clean without stinging or giving off any odor. From now on I will always have these in stock!

Simply opening the Fresh Balsam candle made my whole apartment smell like Christmas! I'm really looking forward to using this because it's my most favorite candle scent ever!

I LOVE this Macadamia oil! Thank you thank you thank you!! I usually mix a little with my conditioner whenever I wash my hair, and it adds so much softness. And of course it smells delicious!





You may have noticed that I kept forgetting to photograph the presents while they were still wrapped. :/ I was just so overwhelmed and excited! I am SO grateful for this (second!) loofah because I've needed a long one for some time. I can now finally wash that middle spot in my back that's always neglected!! Ha! I used it last night and absolutely loved it. Thank you!!
 



Seriously, how did you do this?!?!? The Kiehl's stores I've always been to give little foil-like samples. How did you manage to find mini droppers? And TEN of them?! OH MY GOSH! All of these equal to more than the actual bottle you can purchase in the store!! This was absolutely brilliant of you! I'm truly stunned and will be forever grateful. Since a little of this (elixir from the gods) goes a long way, I think I'm set for a while. I can't even begin to thank you enough!
 

 
I had a sneaky suspicion that this cute little bag contained some samples. What I didn't expect was the quantity of samples AND full size presents that were inside! WOW! Slinka, you are amazing. I am SO excited to try everything!!!

Thank you especially much for the assortment of under eye creams. Dark circles, be gone!

I sampled the EOS lip balm and loved it. It's really moisturizing and smells nice and fruity.

I also tried the fresh balsam anti-bac and was so impressed. I wouldn't have thought this would smell good as a hand sanitizer, but it's fantastic! I keep smelling my hands and my coworkers probably think I've lost it. :/

I really can't wait to sample the eyeliners and loose pigments. Thank you for sharing some of your favorites!

I also LOVE perfume samples! Thank you SO MUCH for adding to my collection! I'm a serious perfume hoarder :/




Thank you thank you thank you, for everything!





I really can't fully express how much happiness you brought me. I've enjoyed this whole Secret Santa experience so much, and I'm already looking forward to next year!

YAY! You DID get everything! lol. I wasn't sure if the long loofah was gonna make it in one piece....that sucker was a PAIN to pack. He almost didn't go 'cause I was getting so mad at it lol....but alas, it was wrapped (hilariously badly) so I kept at it.

Enjoy it all! I am really glad you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And p.s.- I had to hunt down the vials, and of course, it was a bit cheaper ('cause I didn't want a full sized kiehls to be your only present....That thought was of course, before I turned into a crazed shopping fanatic, lol). I refused to send foils of it! lol.

P.p.s.- I don't think I wrote- but that sugarpill sample was supposed to say that it was my favorite eyeshadow company- plus I knew how you were digging gold lately, so I thought it'd be perfect.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 19, 2013)

> I have the BEST Santa ever!!!! @NittanyLionGRRL, I was soooo overwhelmed with the care you showed. I think we must have known each other in another life. How could you have known that I LOVE Dots?!?!!! The book is perfect; I will be reading that after Christmas while sipping on my teas. Thank you thank you for thinking of my dogs and my daughters. The dogs loved their treats and Nessie love her toy. I gave both Girls sample of the Dot perfume and my oldest the Love Spell- she loves it. I do too, lol. We will all share the lotions. I am super excited to try all of my LOVELIES!!! The polishes!!! Oh my.... They are gorgeous. I was like what, what and what. Sooooo many beautiful polishes. Lets talk about the candle. I would have never picked this up BUT I am sooooo GLAD you did. This smells so gooooood. I burned it for a little while last night. White chocolate scent!!! Yes yes and more yes. The scarf is so dainty and yes definitely me. Are we related? Do I know you? Lol... You are soooo good. Because all the scents, colors, treats- ate my chocolate Santa last night yum yum, were created just for me. I feel incredibly blessed and am so touched by your thoughtfulness. I will be using my lovely makeup palettes tomorrow night. I will attempt to do a smokey eye and my natural palette will be in constant rotation. @NittanyLionGRRL thank you from the bottom of my heart. I sincerely mean that. You have helped to make this a memorable and enjoyable experience and I am deeply deeply touched.


 Aww. I am glad you enjoyed everything. I know I didn't stick much to your wish list. So, I was a little worried. But, I figured their were plenty of items, so hopefully a few wins. I appreciate you posting unboxing pics. How fun! I am obsessed with the Diamond Candles. Chocolate scent + Ring hidden inside!? Who couldn't love it... I have been burning a red strawberry one lately. But, I already got to the ring. Boo. I am glad to see the candle arrived intact. I must get back to work, but thanks for brightening my day! Giving is just as fun as receiving for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And, Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi, I apologize in advance that this is tangental information.   I know many of us are savvy shoppers and likely to have spent some money at Target as I did and would appreciate this knowldege....
 
*Public Service Announcement*
1:10 PM, NPR NY
 
"*Target* announced that its credit card database might have been compromised between the day after Thangsgiving and Dec. 15.  You might want to check your credit card statement.  The compromise has to do with the last 3 digits of the credit card..." 
 
"This effects the credit card informationof 40MM for instore transcations that took place during said period."
 
I suggest doing a quick Google search to assertain status and any appropriate actions, if this might effect you.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 19, 2013)

So I guess this is what happens when Target messes with Beyonce.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyway, I will have to look into this because I have one of the debit cards. Thanks for the info, darling!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my SS was @missemiee. So excited to get someone I talk to on a pretty regular basis. Everything I opened was like she had climbed in my brain. It was awesome and unnerving at the same time.

Pic Heavy does not even describe this post, you were warned.




 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 So as soon as I opened the box something smelled AMAZING. Everything was blue and Little Mermaid, I was in wrapping paper heaven.
























































She was so excited to get something for her birthday. It also kept her busy so I could open mine in peace




OMG there was soo much and it all smelled so good!





A Dorothy Bubble Bar





Father Christmas Bath Bomb





















Celebrate Body Lotion, Sandy Santa, and Karma Soap





There was also two small pots one of snow fairy shower gel and one ocean salt scrub. I want to use it all and have the most overwhelmingly scentful bath ever.




H2O Hair Repair Seaweed Masque for my dry hair





Hair Masque, Oil Treatment and Jane Tran bobby pin/barrettes








How awesome is this box?





My first Ciate and it's blue of course!





I told Tweaker if she didn't move I'd use her as a table, she didn't believe me.

Nails inc. top coat





Butter London Polish remover. I've used this in Powder Room I'm looking forward to the Sergeant Peppermint!





Nails Inc. Base coat





MUT keeps flipping this photo Also pictured is Julep Cuticle oil




UD 24/7 Liner in Crash





Nicka K Blending brush









Nars Cream Blush in Enchanted









My new husband Matt(e) I was beyond excited to get this considering it was out of budget.





Stila Liquid  Vinyl liner in Emerald





Also pictured Loreal  Infallible in Glistening Garnet and Pop aqua lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia




She found some, she found some!!! I've bought out this brand at my local stores. I'm creating a stash since it's not sold in the states. She got it for me in Violet &amp; Freesia, it smells just as lovely as my white tea and bergamot!!





Also pictured Benefit triple performing emulsion, Skyn firming eye gels, and Jojoba radiance cleansing polish.




Froggy Clips!





Ariel Wash Cloth









Princess box full of goodies. If it didn't have it was an also pictured it was in here.









Green and Black Froggy Beads!!



So in conclusion my SS is best. Out of everything there was nothing I had already. There is so much to try and I want to try it all now. I'll figure out a way.Thank you so much @missemiee there is just no words for how awesome my gift was.

Love the picture overload, your daughter is too cute! you were definitely spoiled by your SS.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY! You DID get everything! lol. I wasn't sure if the long loofah was gonna make it in one piece....that sucker was a PAIN to pack. He almost didn't go 'cause I was getting so mad at it lol....but alas, it was wrapped (hilariously badly) so I kept at it.

Enjoy it all! I am really glad you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And p.s.- I had to hunt down the vials, and of course, it was a bit cheaper ('cause I didn't want a full sized kiehls to be your only present....That thought was of course, before I turned into a crazed shopping fanatic, lol). I refused to send foils of it! lol.

P.p.s.- I don't think I wrote- but that sugarpill sample was supposed to say that it was my favorite eyeshadow company- plus I knew how you were digging gold lately, so I thought it'd be perfect.
I can't believe the Kiehls, golly gee mosses 



...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 19, 2013)

My Secret Santa gift has arrived, yaaaaaaaay! But I have to go to work, booooooo....LOL I shall post pics tonight! (Is that teasing enough?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited!!! The gifts are AMAZING!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY! You DID get everything! lol. I wasn't sure if the long loofah was gonna make it in one piece....that sucker was a PAIN to pack. He almost didn't go 'cause I was getting so mad at it lol....but alas, it was wrapped (hilariously badly) so I kept at it.

Enjoy it all! I am really glad you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And p.s.- I had to hunt down the vials, and of course, it was a bit cheaper ('cause I didn't want a full sized kiehls to be your only present....That thought was of course, before I turned into a crazed shopping fanatic, lol). I refused to send foils of it! lol.

P.p.s.- I don't think I wrote- but that sugarpill sample was supposed to say that it was my favorite eyeshadow company- plus I knew how you were digging gold lately, so I thought it'd be perfect.

I've heard really good things about sugarpill and can't wait to try it! Thank you so much for the gold. It's gorgeous!!!

You're like, my favorite


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've heard really good things about sugarpill and can't wait to try it! Thank you so much for the gold. It's gorgeous!!!

You're like, my favorite




d'aaaawwww, shucks.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So here is the reveal of the wonderful gift @jpark107 gave me:

So I came home and this beautiful package was awaiting me



A beautiful note!





All the goodies





Each gift had a little note as to why she chose each item. She had me open them in order of 1 to 10-





Gift 1





A fat witch brownie! AND it was a Wicked brownie. I love that show! My 14th birthday gift was a trip to New York and tickets to Wicked. This was perfect. Also, the part I had was really tasty. I am saving the rest of it to eat tomorrow.

Gift 2





A locally made bath bomb! It smells like lavender and vanilla happiness. I will definitely be using this to wind down after my last stressful week before break.

Gift 3





Food! White Lindt Chocolate truffles (my favorite), assorted chai teas (chai is my favorite type of tea), and organic lollipops that smell really good

Gift 4





A nail art pen! In purple, no less, my favorite color! I've been wanting one of these

Gift 5





A Maybelline cream blush! Look at the little note, she is so thoughtful. Also, I mostly have blushes in light peachy colors, so this is a nice change of pace.

Gift 6





Hair ties! This is literally perfect. I have been wanting some hair ties like these for such a long time but have not purchased them. I was so happy to see them in this box.

Gift 7





A plethora of packets! The pink sugar smells like candy and happiness, I am super excited to try the face mask, same with the benefit porefessional and oxygen wow, the oil control towelettes will be very useful, and I don't know much about the Jurlique cream but I will definitely try it. Seriously though, I'm probably buying myself a full size of the pink sugar

Gift 8





An NYC "applelicious" lip balm! I love this stuff! It smells great and gives me just that little hint of color that I want for an every day lippie. And yes @jpark107, I will think of you when I use this

Gift 9





The jackpot! A colorful eyeshadow palette, just what I asked for, brown liquid liner, something I have never tried but am interested in (I love me some liquid eyeliner), a couple elastic headbands, perfect for the gym, another blush, great to expand my collection, a red lipstick and gloss which look great when layered, a gorgeous bright orange nail polish, and blotting sheets which are perfect for me and my oily teenage skin

The lippies layered:





Gift 10 ***drumroll***





An Urban Decay liner in "Crave"! I had been wanting a eggplant-colored eyeliner but hadn't gone through with the purchase. I will use this all the time. Thank you so much!

The entire stash-





Seriously, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I know that this has been said many times on this thread but you have spoiled me! I love all these gifts so, each one was perfect in it's own way.
That brownie looks delicious! Those lippies look great on you.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I definitely saved the best for last...




Prepare yourselves...




The first time I looked at the pendant, it literally took my breath away.. I study the stars (Astrology), and to me , with all the brilliant navy hues and silver flecks, it almost looked like a million tiny stars in a dark blue sky..stunningly gorgeous. Even more impressive is that Nikki actually MADE this necklace for me herself..I will treasure it always





@nikkimouse

That necklace is stunning! Can I road trip over so you can share your talent with me?

honestly it was super easy i used nail polish on glass tiles and glued them to the bezel. some i stamped with my stamping tools ot used crackle polish once i get more done i will post them in a thread i might even sell some of the extras i have. they were super fun to make and it is nail art the dosn't get taken off in a few days.

I made this one for a good friend:





Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know what to do with myself. I got my box, my lady got her box. 2 of the afghanyland boxes made it in today so I'm assuming the other 2 will make it tomorrow.

I don't know what to do with my hands. What do I normally do with my hands?!?
Lol. I kinda feel like that too. Like ok what pretties can I buy now and for who? I just actually started my real Christmas shopping today and I bought my two brothers all the Lush pretties I could find for two not so very manly men, one is a yoga instructor (he's vegan) and the other is a hoop dance instructor (dead serious lol) and also a massage therapist who's a vegetarian. So this is what I got them: 

 I got them both the same things because despite them being 24 years old they will fight over who got what...except for the shower gels, because It's Raining Men isn't Vegan but Vegetarian. So I got them both Zing Gift Sets that has Ocean Salt Face and Body Scrub and Orange Jelly soaps in them. Also got them Sandy Santa scrub and a massage bar that I already forgot the name of lol. The shower gels are It's Raining Men and the other is Grass.

So there are some Lush pretties to tide us over until we get to see @slinka Santee unleash her beauties upon us!!! Those are great gifts. That's a gorgeous kitty you got there!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My beautiful gifts!!! @NittanyLionGRRL


















Sorry still not able to do spoilers. @NittanyLionGRRL... We put the countdown board by the Christmas tree and all the lovely samples are going to be shared with my daughters. Thank you thank you!!!
Awesome gifts! Love the scarf.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "Oh my GOSH!!!! 




 " That's what I kept saying out loud, over and over again as I opened all of my amazing gifts last night. I apologize for not posting immediately, but I don't have internet at my apartment. â€‹(Hey, NYC rent ain't cheap!) Then when I got to work, I had to resize all the images that I'd sent to myself from my phone because they kept uploading sideways. It was necessary though because my Secret Santa surely deserves an appropriate reveal! So, without making you guys wait any longer:

 



The incredible @slinka !!!!!




TWO flat rate boxes filled to the brim! I really couldn't believe it.
 

 
I LOVE pumpkin spice lattes from Starbucks, and cannot wait to try these! Also, sneaky little Slinka saw my post about these candies, found them, and sent them to me! I am so so thankful!





JAPANESE SODA &amp; CANDY, oh my! I've never experienced ANY of these goodies, and cannot wait to tear into them! Slinka further took care of my sweet tooth with loads of smarties (yes, these are the right ones!), lollipops (even a special unicorn one!) and a candy cane tree! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!





I'm sampling the soda at work right NOW and it's so delicious. I have to admit that I had to perform a Google search AND watch a youtube video to learn how to open it! Haha!!
 

 
Wow wow wow! I feel extremely spoiled. I've had my eye on these exact Lush products for some time now, and it was hard to resist not buying a shower jelly for myself while shopping for my own santee! I absolutely love every single item Slinka picked out for me. The jasmine &amp; vanilla scented body wash smells SO GOOD, and I'm very happy to finally have a new loofah!

I am so very grateful for the UD eyeshadow and lipstick. In fact, I'm wearing it today!





I love love LOVE it! It's so creamy and pigmented, as expected from UD.


 
I was so caught up with Box 1, that I nearly forgot I still had a second box waiting to be opened!





The first thing I pulled out were a couple of CDs. Apparently, Miss Slinka and her husband are both composers! I think it's amazing to be so talented. I listened to Sojournal last night and the piano compositions were beautiful! Thank you so very much for sharing this part of yourself with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





All of these goodies brought a huge smile to my face! By this point I was already overwhelmed with gratitude. Thank you so much for sending me all four of these items! I've never seen the Tresemme mud masque (nor have I ever heard of a mud masque for hair), so I can't wait to try it out! I don't think there's any way you would know this, but whenever I'm out of my expensive shampoo or conditioner, my go-to is always Tresemme! I find their products to be super moisturizing and very effective. So thank you for introducing me to a new product from their line!

I tried the Simple facial wipes last night, and I'm already hooked. They left my face feeling refreshed and clean without stinging or giving off any odor. From now on I will always have these in stock!

Simply opening the Fresh Balsam candle made my whole apartment smell like Christmas! I'm really looking forward to using this because it's my most favorite candle scent ever!

I LOVE this Macadamia oil! Thank you thank you thank you!! I usually mix a little with my conditioner whenever I wash my hair, and it adds so much softness. And of course it smells delicious!





You may have noticed that I kept forgetting to photograph the presents while they were still wrapped. :/ I was just so overwhelmed and excited! I am SO grateful for this (second!) loofah because I've needed a long one for some time. I can now finally wash that middle spot in my back that's always neglected!! Ha! I used it last night and absolutely loved it. Thank you!!
 



Seriously, how did you do this?!?!? The Kiehl's stores I've always been to give little foil-like samples. How did you manage to find mini droppers? And TEN of them?! OH MY GOSH! All of these equal to more than the actual bottle you can purchase in the store!! This was absolutely brilliant of you! I'm truly stunned and will be forever grateful. Since a little of this (elixir from the gods) goes a long way, I think I'm set for a while. I can't even begin to thank you enough!
 

 
I had a sneaky suspicion that this cute little bag contained some samples. What I didn't expect was the quantity of samples AND full size presents that were inside! WOW! Slinka, you are amazing. I am SO excited to try everything!!!

Thank you especially much for the assortment of under eye creams. Dark circles, be gone!

I sampled the EOS lip balm and loved it. It's really moisturizing and smells nice and fruity.

I also tried the fresh balsam anti-bac and was so impressed. I wouldn't have thought this would smell good as a hand sanitizer, but it's fantastic! I keep smelling my hands and my coworkers probably think I've lost it. :/

I really can't wait to sample the eyeliners and loose pigments. Thank you for sharing some of your favorites!

I also LOVE perfume samples! Thank you SO MUCH for adding to my collection! I'm a serious perfume hoarder :/




Thank you thank you thank you, for everything!





I really can't fully express how much happiness you brought me. I've enjoyed this whole Secret Santa experience so much, and I'm already looking forward to next year!

@slinka fantastic job with all the gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Day 5:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












[@]tgooberbutt[/@] I'm in love with the polka dots! This is one of my favorite sweets, can't go wrong with peanut butter. Thanks!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

The polka dots are adorable!. It's so fun seeing everyone's treats, although I am glad my SS listened about no sweet stuff. Candy is a tradition in my house for Christmas though Z and Hubby both get a ton in their stockings so it's so fun to see it continued in SS.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 19, 2013)

I got mine!!!!!! I haven't even opened the box and I'm already crying. Pictures soon.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got mine!!!!!! I haven't even opened the box and I'm already crying. Pictures soon.
I'm glad I'm not the only one. I just sat and stared at it for awhile in awe. Took me like half an hour to begin opening it.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 19, 2013)

Am cranking out the bags for the military females this evening.  Didn't have any cases today so was able to spend the day at home to sort through and match-up beauty products by brand and create themes for each of the military sends (Operation Beauty Deployment).  Was really fun to find matching products under First Aid, Clarins, Dr.H, PTR was like a little treasure hunt!!!

A big MUAH and THANK YOU to DoubleShot, Jenm149, Alpina0560, Ineri 218 for their 'love' in the December bags.  I also wanted to thank Lolo22 and Lovepink for their 'love' in the bags in the fall.  I'm sure that there are others that I simply can't remember right now and I'd like to express a deep appreciation for their 'love' as well.

DoubleShot, recognize the tissue paper?  It's become my favorite photo box!

Eight so far, think it'll be 2 boxes.  Oh gotta work on one for the male officer contact there that hands these out.  Thanks all   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  YOU ARE THE MOST AMAZING LADIES!!



Spoiler





â€‹































(just added these Almond-Rocka chocolate to each bag)

In each bag were:

face cream

face cream SPF

face wash

body wash or soap

body lotion

shampoo

conditioner

lip balm

lip gloss

an eye make-up product (and sharpner or application tool)

Emergen-C x2 - tangerine and tropical

mini anti-bac

*went back in and put mini-eye cream 



A wittle background and subject relevance.  I had requested from my SS to gift me products that I may send forth in care pacakge.  DoubleShot my SS was amazing and she sent me 2 boxes!!  One for me and one for the military.  Subsequently, other MUT members from this thread and others also sent me appropriate products and so this is a little sharing so you can get an idea on what things look like before they go off!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thats so cool you ordered your first hoop! I feel like not many people know about it. Lol, it's sometimes hard to explain to people what my brother does. But if your interested in learning, check out his YouTube page. I think it's under Nick Guzzardo. He's quite "famous" in the hooping community, something I'll never understand, but he's known for his head hooping. Lol.
Awesome! I'll check him out! Hoop dancing just looks sooo much fun! Can't wait for my hoop to get here. I never heard of it until I met my previous coworker and she said she was a hooper and I was like wtf are you talking about? Then one day she brought in her hoop and showed us and I was MUST.TRY!

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Aww. I am glad you enjoyed everything. I know I didn't stick much to your wish list. So, I was a little worried. But, I figured their were plenty of items, so hopefully a few wins. I appreciate you posting unboxing pics. How fun!

I* am obsessed with the Diamond Candles.* Chocolate scent + Ring hidden inside!? Who couldn't love it... I have been burning a red strawberry one lately. But, I already got to the ring. Boo. I am glad to see the candle arrived intact.

I must get back to work, but thanks for brightening my day! Giving is just as fun as receiving for me.





And, Happy Holidays!!!

Diamond Candles are so much fun! Sadly, I've used all of mine up. It's so much fun to dig for your ring and see what it looks like. None of mine fit me though.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 19, 2013)

> Oh no don't feel bad! We discussed this earlier too about maybe next year having a higher limit SS so that the crazies like us that love to shop can go overboard without mucking it up for the rest of us. I'm sure any of us would love your gift!


 I am in the same boat and feel slightly guilty and feeling as if I didn't put enough in, but it was around $30 and was the main thing my girl wanted. Maybe they should have two makeup secret santas next you? One that can be more expensive for the Micheals and one $25-$30 like this year for the people that can't afford to go all out?


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 19, 2013)

My secret Santa was [@]donutbaby[/@]. And she did such a great job. I giggled like a little kid while opening it. Thank you so much. Words cannot express how much this whole experience has touched me. I was so happy to receive every thing. I have to tell off on myself. I had convinced myself that I knew who my Santa was. When I got home and looked at the return address I said, that's not right. My Santa is from a different home town. LOL. Now off to the pictures. All wrapped up.



Vintage Christmas card. I love it. Dear husband has already said I better not lose it. As if I would.



Presents for the puppies and kitties. And two happy Corgis. Marley who never plays with toys stole the cupcake and is now sleeping on it.






Lippapollza.



Local coffee. This is going in the coffee maker in the morning.



Lotions. One of my favorites and one of hers. I was so sad didn't get it in the ipsy bag. Now I have it.






Nail polish! Love love love all the sparkles.



Samples galore. You never can have enough samples.



More pretties.












Now at some time in some thread I mentioned that I wanted this and now it mine. All mine. I teared up I really did.



I really hope I got everything. I just love it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2013)

Anxiously waiting for my giftee to post.

December 19, 2013 , 10:56 am

Delivered

XXXXXXXXXXX, XX XXXXX


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

> Anxiously waiting for my giftee to post.
> December 19, 2013 , 10:56 am  Delivered  XXXXXXXXXXX, XX XXXXX


 I wanna see who you had! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hurry up zadidolls santee! =p


----------



## mermuse (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used to watch Sailor Moon in German. I'm not that fluent, so I made up my own plots and dialog.


Ahh!  Fun!  : D


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 19, 2013)

Hahahaha, alright, alright, I'm home, I'm home! Had to work late tonight, albeit not as late as I was last week. I was working till about 3 am every day last week! LOL OHHHhhhhhhhh my goodness, I have been absolutely SPOILED by my SS, which just so happens to be.....::drumroll::[email protected]!





Apparently, Zadi, my kitty Cinderella was very impatient for me to open this





I just had to take a picture of this note, because it was so darn intriguing!....Ooooooooooo.....





Check out my super cute card!...





and heeeeeeere is the first goodies I opened, and seriously, Zadi, I SQUEALED! You spoiled me, we were JUST talking about this brand!...









I die, seriously, the polishes are GORGEOUS and I adore them!



and theeeen, this huge SHOCK when I opened my next present....





My very first BEAUTY BLENDER! 



I feel like a monumental moment has just happened in my beauty world. Seriously, I've wiggling with excitement nonstop while I've been holding it! And that's not all, nono, there's more...





GORGEOUS eyeshadows! The one on the right is from myface.cosmetics which I've never tried before so I'm superdupes excited about! It's in the shade Crystalline Green (so perfect for the Holidays!) and on the left is Glamour Doll Eyes!...





It's the shade Celestial Crow, which is a stunning blackened blue with an intense green shimmer. The picture does NOT do it justice (I'm absolutely horrible at taking photos of mineral eyeshadows with sparkle). SO gorgeous!

and yet....Zadi CONTINUED to spoil me!....





Brush Guards! I love these things! HOW did you know that I needed more? Have you been reading my mind? You sneak! LOL Thank you, thank you!

aaaaaaaaaaand......(I know, right? How could there POSSIBLY be more, it's fantastic already)....





ZPalette! I have the leopard ZPalette but it has since filled up completely and I've been meaning to look at getting a new one, so this came at the PERFECT time! Now I have a matching Zebra animal print to go with my leopard!



Not only that, but she also included an eyeshadow refill to pop on in already! It's from MakeupGeek in the shade Pixie Dust. ADORE! This is my first MakeupGeek item as well!

*and noooooooooooow, the PiÃ¨ce de rÃ©sistance.........*









DO YOU SEE THIS GORGEOUSNESS!? OH MY WORD!












Seriously, I actually grabbed it, jumped up off the floor and started dancing holding it over my head! LOL I can NEVER get enough eyeshadow and this palette is SO amazing aaaaaaaaand, it's a BH Cosmetics palette I DON'T HAVE! How DID you know, Zadi?! This is my new baby, right here ::hugs palette::

The FINALE -





I am so madly in love with everything, it is the PERFECT Secret Santa present, thank you so much, @zadidoll! You are THE BEST!






Merry Christmas!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 19, 2013)

I missed posting a few days... Crazy, crazy week! But, @Jamie P continues to spoil me. So many great samples and treats! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have never tried that skincare brand, so that's perfect for me.

I am so excited for this Color Club shade. I didn't get it in my Birchbox. I never expected I would get it after all. Yay!!! It looks so pretty. I love blues.

And, can you believe how many perfumes I get to try?!

Edit: On my lappytop. Added a spoiler, finally!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

What great gifts! Haha- I thought I was the only one who didn't have a beauty blender (only recently bought an off-brand) lol Great job @zadidoll!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

OOOOH I love that palette the colors are so pretty. and @Jamie P and @NittanyLionGRRL that hand cream sounds heavenly!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My secret Santa was @donutbaby. And she did such a great job. I giggled like a little kid while opening it. Thank you so much. Words cannot express how much this whole experience has touched me. I was so happy to receive every thing. I have to tell off on myself. I had convinced myself that I knew who my Santa was. When I got home and looked at the return address I said, that's not right. My Santa is from a different home town. LOL. Now off to the pictures.

All wrapped up. 




Vintage Christmas card. I love it. Dear husband has already said I better not lose it. As if I would.



Presents for the puppies and kitties. And two happy Corgis. Marley who never plays with toys stole the cupcake and is now sleeping on it.







Lippapollza.



Local coffee. This is going in the coffee maker in the morning. 



Lotions. One of my favorites and one of hers. I was so sad didn't get it in the ipsy bag. Now I have it. 






Nail polish! Love love love all the sparkles. 



Samples galore. You never can have enough samples.



More pretties.












Now at some time in some thread I mentioned that I wanted this and now it mine. All mine. I teared up I really did.




I really hope I got everything. I just love it.
Great gifts, that post it dispenser is adorable.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahahaha, alright, alright, I'm home, I'm home! Had to work late tonight, albeit not as late as I was last week. I was working till about 3 am every day last week! LOL OHHHhhhhhhhh my goodness, I have been absolutely SPOILED by my SS, which just so happens to be.....::drumroll::[email protected]!





Apparently, Zadi, my kitty Cinderella was very impatient for me to open this





I just had to take a picture of this note, because it was so darn intriguing!....Ooooooooooo.....





Check out my super cute card!...





and heeeeeeere is the first goodies I opened, and seriously, Zadi, I SQUEALED! You spoiled me, we were JUST talking about this brand!...









I die, seriously, the polishes are GORGEOUS and I adore them!



and theeeen, this huge SHOCK when I opened my next present....





My very first BEAUTY BLENDER! 



I feel like a monumental moment has just happened in my beauty world. Seriously, I've wiggling with excitement nonstop while I've been holding it! And that's not all, nono, there's more...





GORGEOUS eyeshadows! The one on the right is from myface.cosmetics which I've never tried before so I'm superdupes excited about! It's in the shade Crystalline Green (so perfect for the Holidays!) and on the left is Glamour Doll Eyes!...





It's the shade Celestial Crow, which is a stunning blackened blue with an intense green shimmer. The picture does NOT do it justice (I'm absolutely horrible at taking photos of mineral eyeshadows with sparkle). SO gorgeous!

and yet....Zadi CONTINUED to spoil me!....





Brush Guards! I love these things! HOW did you know that I needed more? Have you been reading my mind? You sneak! LOL Thank you, thank you!

aaaaaaaaaaand......(I know, right? How could there POSSIBLY be more, it's fantastic already)....





ZPalette! I have the leopard ZPalette but it has since filled up completely and I've been meaning to look at getting a new one, so this came at the PERFECT time! Now I have a matching Zebra animal print to go with my leopard!



Not only that, but she also included an eyeshadow refill to pop on in already! It's from MakeupGeek in the shade Pixie Dust. ADORE! This is my first MakeupGeek item as well!

*and noooooooooooow, the PiÃ¨ce de rÃ©sistance.........*









DO YOU SEE THIS GORGEOUSNESS!? OH MY WORD!












Seriously, I actually grabbed it, jumped up off the floor and started dancing holding it over my head! LOL I can NEVER get enough eyeshadow and this palette is SO amazing aaaaaaaaand, it's a BH Cosmetics palette I DON'T HAVE! How DID you know, Zadi?! This is my new baby, right here ::hugs palette::

The FINALE -





I am so madly in love with everything, it is the PERFECT Secret Santa present, thank you so much, @zadidoll! You are THE BEST!






Merry Christmas!
Lovely gifts! Cant wait to see the looks you create with those eye shadows.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 20, 2013)

I just got home from work and saw that I got my not so Secret Santa mystery swap from [@]yousoldtheworld[/@]!! Omg thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I loveeeee everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had the longest several days working in jolly retail hell and tomorrow is my last day off before Christmas, sooooo I'm off to bed. I'm disgustingly exhausted. Buuuuuut, tomorrow I will post a million pictures!!!! Yayyyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  









I missed posting a few days... Crazy, crazy week! But, @Jamie P continues to spoil me. So many great samples and treats! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have never tried that skincare brand, so that's perfect for me.

I am so excited for this Color Club shade. I didn't get it in my Birchbox. I never expected I would get it after all. Yay!!! It looks so pretty. I love blues.

And, can you believe how many perfumes I get to try?!

Sorry for no spoiler. My iPad is not cooperating... Grr.
Nice! So many things  for you to try.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What great gifts! Haha- I thought I was the only one who didn't have a beauty blender (only recently bought an off-brand) lol Great job @zadidoll!
I don't have one, not even an off brand.


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

> I don't have one, not even an off brand.


 Not that I would know, but apparently the off-brands aren't close to the original. I just can't justify spending so much on a sponge lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahahaha, alright, alright, I'm home, I'm home! Had to work late tonight, albeit not as late as I was last week. I was working till about 3 am every day last week! LOL OHHHhhhhhhhh my goodness, I have been absolutely SPOILED by my SS, which just so happens to be.....::drumroll::[email protected]!





Apparently, Zadi, my kitty Cinderella was very impatient for me to open this






I just had to take a picture of this note, because it was so darn intriguing!....Ooooooooooo.....





Check out my super cute card!...





and heeeeeeere is the first goodies I opened, and seriously, Zadi, I SQUEALED! You spoiled me, we were JUST talking about this brand!...









I die, seriously, the polishes are GORGEOUS and I adore them!



and theeeen, this huge SHOCK when I opened my next present....





My very first BEAUTY BLENDER! 



I feel like a monumental moment has just happened in my beauty world. Seriously, I've wiggling with excitement nonstop while I've been holding it! And that's not all, nono, there's more...





GORGEOUS eyeshadows! The one on the right is from myface.cosmetics which I've never tried before so I'm superdupes excited about! It's in the shade Crystalline Green (so perfect for the Holidays!) and on the left is Glamour Doll Eyes!...





It's the shade Celestial Crow, which is a stunning blackened blue with an intense green shimmer. The picture does NOT do it justice (I'm absolutely horrible at taking photos of mineral eyeshadows with sparkle). SO gorgeous!

and yet....Zadi CONTINUED to spoil me!....





Brush Guards! I love these things! HOW did you know that I needed more? Have you been reading my mind? You sneak! LOL Thank you, thank you!

aaaaaaaaaaand......(I know, right? How could there POSSIBLY be more, it's fantastic already)....





ZPalette! I have the leopard ZPalette but it has since filled up completely and I've been meaning to look at getting a new one, so this came at the PERFECT time! Now I have a matching Zebra animal print to go with my leopard!



Not only that, but she also included an eyeshadow refill to pop on in already! It's from MakeupGeek in the shade Pixie Dust. ADORE! This is my first MakeupGeek item as well!

*and noooooooooooow, the PiÃ¨ce de rÃ©sistance.........*









DO YOU SEE THIS GORGEOUSNESS!? OH MY WORD!












Seriously, I actually grabbed it, jumped up off the floor and started dancing holding it over my head! LOL I can NEVER get enough eyeshadow and this palette is SO amazing aaaaaaaaand, it's a BH Cosmetics palette I DON'T HAVE! How DID you know, Zadi?! This is my new baby, right here ::hugs palette::

The FINALE -





I am so madly in love with everything, it is the PERFECT Secret Santa present, thank you so much, @zadidoll! You are THE BEST!






Merry Christmas!

Yay! I'm glad you like! So a little about why I picked each item. Each item I sent are items I also own myself and have used so I figured what better way to show someone items I like by getting them the same thing I have. Remember, I don't recommend things often however the next best thing to recommending something is to gift someone items I'd would use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*Cult Nails*. I absolutely love Cult Nails. I own _Time Traveler_ myself though I do not own _Dance All Night_, I remembered you said you liked the color teal and I knew you hadn't tried Cult Nails. When we talked I mentioned _Time Traveler_ then I thought to myself, "how stupid of me to tell her that because what if she buys Cult Nails and buys that color!?" _Time Traveler _was among the first polishes I ever bought from Cult Nails. I just realized your bottle is different than mine (mine has a black top).

Maria (owner of Cult Nails) told me the story of how it got it's name. At the time she was working on the collection _Time Traveler_ was a part of she had another polish she was going to call _Time Traveler_ but when her brother saw the blue color he thought of the TARDIS and got her to switch the polish names so the blue polish became _Time Traveler_ and the other polish got the other name.

*Beauty Blender*. I went over your blog, your Twitter feed, your Facebook wall and numerous posts here to see if you ever used the Beauty Blender but saw nothing that indicated that you did. When I saw this on Ipsy with the cleaner I knew I had to get it for you. I love my Beautyblenders but I have to warn you about it, since you have cats, is to keep it away from said cats because if yours are like mine they'll think it's a play thing for them! LOL I'm not sure which of my cats did it since I have three brush thieves, but one day one of them took off with one of Beautyblenders and I didn't know it. When I found it while looking for one of my kabuki brushes I saw that there were tiny, tiny holes from either their claws or teeth! LOL Now I keep all of my beauty sponges in a box after they dry out.

*Bling Tone* in *Crystalline Green.* I was first introduced to these via Beauty Army and now have a few including the color I sent you. I use mine as an eyeliner. I need more of these because they're so pretty. I'm obsessed with these and in a way Urban Decay's Moondusts are very similar to Blingtones in terms of texture.

*Glamour Doll Eyes* in _*Celestial Crow*_. I have this as well and it's a gorgeous but you're right, hard to captivate the color with a camera.

*The Brush Guard*. A couple of years ago I was given Brush Guards and liked them. I use mine when I travel since I tend to take only a handful of brushes in fear TSA will lose my brushes (since they ALWAYS tend to go through my checked bags and lose stuff), as a result I don't travel with my brush rolls so these come in handy when traveling. My only complaint about the Brush Guard is that they don't sell these in larger quantities. lol

*Z Palette* in zebra print. I love zebra print and have a Z Palette in zebra print filled with Saucebox shadows. I also buy zebra print duct tape and have a few Glossyboxes covered in that tape. LOL So I had to share the love of zebra with you. Plus as a blogger and knowing you have beauty subscriptions I figured you needed a Z Palette for all those lose pans of shadows we get from Ipsy!

*Makeup Geek* in _*Pixie*_. I also have this color and it looks really good with golds and browns. My eldest keeps eying mine in my Z Palette and I have a feeling that eventually it along with Appletini that I also own will go "_poof!_"

The _*Jenni*_ palette from *BH Cosmetics*. Two of my favorite colors are in that palette. I have to grab mine... both are on the second row... the fifth color from the right (kind of reminds me of Blackheart from Urban Decay's NAKED3 palette) and the green (second from the right). The black and blue on the top row are really pretty as well. The red at the top and the red on the bottom right can be mixed with lipgloss if you want a sheer red gloss or used as a lipstick topper if you want to add a hint of those colors.



Enjoy the goodies! Merry Christmas!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahahaha, alright, alright, I'm home, I'm home! Had to work late tonight, albeit not as late as I was last week. I was working till about 3 am every day last week! LOL OHHHhhhhhhhh my goodness, I have been absolutely SPOILED by my SS, which just so happens to be.....::drumroll::[email protected]!

*Santa awesomeness!* (Click to hide) *and noooooooooooow, the PiÃ¨ce de rÃ©sistance.........*









DO YOU SEE THIS GORGEOUSNESS!? OH MY WORD! 












 Seriously, I actually grabbed it, jumped up off the floor and started dancing holding it over my head! LOL I can NEVER get enough eyeshadow and this palette is SO amazing aaaaaaaaand, it's a BH Cosmetics palette I DON'T HAVE! How DID you know, Zadi?! This is my new baby, right here ::hugs palette::

The FINALE -





I am so madly in love with everything, it is the PERFECT Secret Santa present, thank you so much, @zadidoll! You are THE BEST! 






 Merry Christmas!
That pallette is something else!  I can't stop looking at it!  (I'm not able to wear eye shadow, but I sure can enjoy it vicariously!)  Nice find Zaididoll!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* 


  What great gifts! Haha- I thought I was the only one who didn't have a beauty blender (only recently bought an off-brand) lol Great job @zadidoll!
I don't have one, not even an off brand.

  I don't have one.  Have picked them up at Sephora and admired thier symestry and bright pink color... but also can't justify that kind of spend on a sponge.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got home from work and saw that I got my not so Secret Santa mystery swap from @yousoldtheworld!! Omg thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I loveeeee everything





I've had the longest several days working in jolly retail hell and tomorrow is my last day off before Christmas, sooooo I'm off to bed. I'm disgustingly exhausted. Buuuuuut, tomorrow I will post a million pictures!!!! Yayyyyy




Yay, I'm so glad you got it!!

And I'm kind of laughing that I got standard shipping for yours, and 2 day priority for my SS...AND YOU GOT YOURS FIRST. lmao...good job USPS!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't have one, not even an off brand.
Not that I would know, but apparently the off-brands aren't close to the original. I just can't justify spending so much on a sponge lol. This is me, too! I'm trying to get enough Ipsy points to get one, because I just can't bring myself to spend the money!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is me, too! I'm trying to get enough Ipsy points to get one, because I just can't bring myself to spend the money!
Hahaha Ipsy is the only reason I have one now!

I will say though...it's kind of life changing. Obsessed with mine now that I have it and it's the only way I'll apply my foundation/cream blushes from now on.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 20, 2013)

> Am cranking out the bags for the military females this evening. Â Didn't have any cases today so was able to spend the day at home to sort through and match-up beauty products by brand and createÂ themesÂ for each of the military sends (Operation Beauty Deployment). Â Was really fun to find matching products under First Aid, Clarins, Dr.H, PTR was like a little treasure hunt!!! A big MUAH and THANK YOUÂ to DoubleShot, Jenm149, Alpina0560, IneriÂ 218Â for their 'love' in the December bags. Â I also wanted to thank Lolo22 and Lovepink for their 'love' in the bags in the fall. Â I'm sure that there are others that I simply can't remember right now and I'd like to express a deep appreciation for their 'love' as well. DoubleShot, recognize the tissue paper? Â It's become my favorite photo box! Eight so far, think it'll be 2 boxes. Â Oh gotta work on one for the male officer contact there that hands these out. Â Thanks allÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Â YOU ARE THE MOST AMAZING LADIES!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A wittle background and subject relevance. Â I had requested from my SS to gift me products that I may send forth inÂ care pacakge. Â DoubleShot my SS was amazing and she sent me 2 boxes!! Â One for me and one for the military. Â Subsequently, other MUT members from this thread and others also sent me appropriate products and so this is a little sharing so you can get an idea on what things look like before they go off! These look so amazing! The women are going to LOVE them! I'm using this as my excuse to hit after Christmas sales to get some beauty products for the women. If I can send goodies to secret santees here, then I can certainly do the same for women serving in places and conditions I can barely fathom. Any way, expect something in January.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 20, 2013)

OT- I'm sitting on a ton of birchbox points and an anniversary code that still works. I'm deciding between the 2 pack of beauty blenders or the one with the cleanser (both will only cost 200 points). How necessary is the beauty blender cleanser for the beauty blender sponge or can I just use whatever else I use to clean my brushes?



> Hahaha Ipsy is the only reason I have one now! I will say though...it's kind of life changing. Obsessed with mine now that I have it and it's the only way I'll apply my foundation/cream blushes from now on.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2013)

> OT- I'm sitting on a ton of birchbox points and an anniversary code that still works. I'm deciding between the 2 pack of beauty blenders or the one with the cleanser (both will only cost 200 points). How necessary is the beauty blender cleanser for the beauty blender sponge or can I just use whatever else I use to clean my brushes?


 Use whatever you use for your brushes. The beautyblender cleanser does not do a single thing to get my bb cream out of my blender, so I use philosophy purity cleanser because that does work. (As a side note, if you have the cleanser but not a blender, you can use it on your brushes.)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OT-

I'm sitting on a ton of birchbox points and an anniversary code that still works. I'm deciding between the 2 pack of beauty blenders or the one with the cleanser (both will only cost 200 points). How necessary is the beauty blender cleanser for the beauty blender sponge or can I just use whatever else I use to clean my brushes? Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hahaha Ipsy is the only reason I have one now!
I will say though...it's kind of life changing. Obsessed with mine now that I have it and it's the only way I'll apply my foundation/cream blushes from now on. 





Anything that's gentle - baby shampoo, a bar of Ivory soap, makeup cleanser.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2013)

> I missed posting a few days... Crazy, crazy week! But, @Jamie P Â continues to spoil me. So many great samples and treats! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never tried that skincare brand, so that's perfect for me. I am so excited for this Color Club shade. I didn't get it in my Birchbox. I never expected I would get it after all. Yay!!! It looks so pretty. I love blues. And, can you believe how many perfumes I get to try?! Sorry for no spoiler. My iPad is not cooperating... Grr.


I am enjoying watching you open these! I can't wait till the last day!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 20, 2013)

This week has been absolutely crazy. I got my present on Monday and opened it, but I haven't had time to sit down and post pictures until now. My Secret Santa was @jenniferrose and she did such a great job. I can't believe how many things she got my from my wish list, and I'm so excited to try everything. I've already been enjoying a few. I'm also so glad that I got to introduce her to things she didn't even know she wanted with my wish list! Thank you Jennifer!





Urban Decay Mini 24/7 Eyeliner Pencil in Root and Primer Potion sample - I had never tried Urban Decay before, but I've worn this eyeliner every day this week. I love it, and purple is my favorite eyeliner color.





Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups and tea - I think yum sums it all up. I'm enjoying the Good Earth tea right now.





Julep Lacey and a pretty glass nail file - Lacey is the perfect shimmery dark blue. I was so excited to see this. I also really like the glass nail file. I've been wanting to try one for quite awhile. I used it this week, and it seemed so much better on my nails than most of the regular files that I have used.





Lush Trichomania solid shampoo and a Bombardino bath bomb - I had also never tried Lush before, and the solid shampoo made the whole box smell like coconut, which to me is absolutely delicious, so I knew I was going to find something good inside that box. It seems like this shampoo will be great for my hair. I'm planning on using the bath bomb this weekend. It smells great as well. 





Burt's Bees Honey and Shea Body Butter and B&amp;BW mini candle in Sparkling Icicles - The body butter is right up my alley! I love Burt's Bees, but I have never tried their body butter, so I'm really looking forward to it. The packaging and name of the candle is adorable, and the scent really is subtle and delicate. Perfect!





Here's everything together. She also sent me a fun pair of cozy socks, and they have already been keeping my feet toasty warm. I had a picture of it all in the box unwrapped, but it seems to have disappeared. 

Thank you again jenniferrose! I had a long and crazy week, but this really brightened it up. Everything was perfect for me, and you were so generous.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 20, 2013)

I almost bought a sparkling icicles candle last night with the 2 for 22 and 20% off does it smell good? I love how bright those socks are!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 20, 2013)

> I almost bought a sparkling icicles candle last night with the 2 for 22 and 20% off does it smell good? I love how bright those socks are!


 Sparkling icicles is my absolute favorite bath and body works scent ever! I have 6 3 wicks on hand when I run out of my current one.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sparkling icicles is my absolute favorite bath and body works scent ever! I have 6 3 wicks on hand when I run out of my current one.
Well that is one ringing endorsement from Kellykaye! ty


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay! I'm glad you like! So a little about why I picked each item. Each item I sent are items I also own myself and have used so I figured what better way to show someone items I like by getting them the same thing I have. Remember, I don't recommend things often however the next best thing to recommending something is to gift someone items I'd would use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*Cult Nails*. I absolutely love Cult Nails. I own _Time Traveler_ myself though I do not own _Dance All Night_, I remembered you said you liked the color teal and I knew you hadn't tried Cult Nails. When we talked I mentioned _Time Traveler_ then I thought to myself, "how stupid of me to tell her that because what if she buys Cult Nails and buys that color!?" _Time Traveler _was among the first polishes I ever bought from Cult Nails. I just realized your bottle is different than mine (mine has a black top).

Maria (owner of Cult Nails) told me the story of how it got it's name. At the time she was working on the collection _Time Traveler_ was a part of she had another polish she was going to call _Time Traveler_ but when her brother saw the blue color he thought of the TARDIS and got her to switch the polish names so the blue polish became _Time Traveler_ and the other polish got the other name.

*Beauty Blender*. I went over your blog, your Twitter feed, your Facebook wall and numerous posts here to see if you ever used the Beauty Blender but saw nothing that indicated that you did. When I saw this on Ipsy with the cleaner I knew I had to get it for you. I love my Beautyblenders but I have to warn you about it, since you have cats, is to keep it away from said cats because if yours are like mine they'll think it's a play thing for them! LOL I'm not sure which of my cats did it since I have three brush thieves, but one day one of them took off with one of Beautyblenders and I didn't know it. When I found it while looking for one of my kabuki brushes I saw that there were tiny, tiny holes from either their claws or teeth! LOL Now I keep all of my beauty sponges in a box after they dry out.

*Bling Tone* in *Crystalline Green.* I was first introduced to these via Beauty Army and now have a few including the color I sent you. I use mine as an eyeliner. I need more of these because they're so pretty. I'm obsessed with these and in a way Urban Decay's Moondusts are very similar to Blingtones in terms of texture.

*Glamour Doll Eyes* in _*Celestial Crow*_. I have this as well and it's a gorgeous but you're right, hard to captivate the color with a camera.

*The Brush Guard*. A couple of years ago I was given Brush Guards and liked them. I use mine when I travel since I tend to take only a handful of brushes in fear TSA will lose my brushes (since they ALWAYS tend to go through my checked bags and lose stuff), as a result I don't travel with my brush rolls so these come in handy when traveling. My only complaint about the Brush Guard is that they don't sell these in larger quantities. lol

*Z Palette* in zebra print. I love zebra print and have a Z Palette in zebra print filled with Saucebox shadows. I also buy zebra print duct tape and have a few Glossyboxes covered in that tape. LOL So I had to share the love of zebra with you. Plus as a blogger and knowing you have beauty subscriptions I figured you needed a Z Palette for all those lose pans of shadows we get from Ipsy!

*Makeup Geek* in _*Pixie*_. I also have this color and it looks really good with golds and browns. My eldest keeps eying mine in my Z Palette and I have a feeling that eventually it along with Appletini that I also own will go "_poof!_"

The _*Jenni*_ palette from *BH Cosmetics*. Two of my favorite colors are in that palette. I have to grab mine... both are on the second row... the fifth color from the right (kind of reminds me of Blackheart from Urban Decay's NAKED3 palette) and the green (second from the right). The black and blue on the top row are really pretty as well. The red at the top and the red on the bottom right can be mixed with lipgloss if you want a sheer red gloss or used as a lipstick topper if you want to add a hint of those colors.



Enjoy the goodies! Merry Christmas!

Thanks @zadidoll! I love how much thought, time and care you put into all this, the gifts are absolutely fantastic! I love how versatile the palette is. Eyes, lips, cheeks and the color range is awesome! Thanks for the heads up on the Beauty Blender cat fiasco, haha! My little monsters will DEFINITELY adore a new toy for Christmas and the Beauty Blender will NOT be one of them...in fact...I have to show you...did you realize you gave my kitty, Sherlock, the bestest gift ever?!





Seriously, I cannot take this box away from him, it's his favorite Christmas gift!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks @zadidoll! I love how much thought, time and care you put into all this, the gifts are absolutely fantastic! I love how versatile the palette is. Eyes, lips, cheeks and the color range is awesome! Thanks for the heads up on the Beauty Blender cat fiasco, haha! My little monsters will DEFINITELY adore a new toy for Christmas and the Beauty Blender will NOT be one of them...in fact...I have to show you...did you realize you gave my kitty, Sherlock, the bestest gift ever?!





Seriously, I cannot take this box away from him, it's his favorite Christmas gift!




That's so cute! That totally brings a smile to my face, I love when kitties use the boxes after I open them.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 20, 2013)

AWW my kitties don't do cute things *pout*


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahahaha, alright, alright, I'm home, I'm home! Had to work late tonight, albeit not as late as I was last week. I was working till about 3 am every day last week! LOL OHHHhhhhhhhh my goodness, I have been absolutely SPOILED by my SS, which just so happens to be.....::drumroll::[email protected]!





Apparently, Zadi, my kitty Cinderella was very impatient for me to open this






I just had to take a picture of this note, because it was so darn intriguing!....Ooooooooooo.....





Check out my super cute card!...





and heeeeeeere is the first goodies I opened, and seriously, Zadi, I SQUEALED! You spoiled me, we were JUST talking about this brand!...









I die, seriously, the polishes are GORGEOUS and I adore them!



and theeeen, this huge SHOCK when I opened my next present....





My very first BEAUTY BLENDER! 



I feel like a monumental moment has just happened in my beauty world. Seriously, I've wiggling with excitement nonstop while I've been holding it! And that's not all, nono, there's more...





GORGEOUS eyeshadows! The one on the right is from myface.cosmetics which I've never tried before so I'm superdupes excited about! It's in the shade Crystalline Green (so perfect for the Holidays!) and on the left is Glamour Doll Eyes!...





It's the shade Celestial Crow, which is a stunning blackened blue with an intense green shimmer. The picture does NOT do it justice (I'm absolutely horrible at taking photos of mineral eyeshadows with sparkle). SO gorgeous!

and yet....Zadi CONTINUED to spoil me!....





Brush Guards! I love these things! HOW did you know that I needed more? Have you been reading my mind? You sneak! LOL Thank you, thank you!

aaaaaaaaaaand......(I know, right? How could there POSSIBLY be more, it's fantastic already)....





ZPalette! I have the leopard ZPalette but it has since filled up completely and I've been meaning to look at getting a new one, so this came at the PERFECT time! Now I have a matching Zebra animal print to go with my leopard!



Not only that, but she also included an eyeshadow refill to pop on in already! It's from MakeupGeek in the shade Pixie Dust. ADORE! This is my first MakeupGeek item as well!

*and noooooooooooow, the PiÃ¨ce de rÃ©sistance.........*









DO YOU SEE THIS GORGEOUSNESS!? OH MY WORD!












Seriously, I actually grabbed it, jumped up off the floor and started dancing holding it over my head! LOL I can NEVER get enough eyeshadow and this palette is SO amazing aaaaaaaaand, it's a BH Cosmetics palette I DON'T HAVE! How DID you know, Zadi?! This is my new baby, right here ::hugs palette::

The FINALE -





I am so madly in love with everything, it is the PERFECT Secret Santa present, thank you so much, @zadidoll! You are THE BEST!






Merry Christmas!
Awesome gifts! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week has been absolutely crazy. I got my present on Monday and opened it, but I haven't had time to sit down and post pictures until now. My Secret Santa was @jenniferrose and she did such a great job. I can't believe how many things she got my from my wish list, and I'm so excited to try everything. I've already been enjoying a few. I'm also so glad that I got to introduce her to things she didn't even know she wanted with my wish list! Thank you Jennifer!





Urban Decay Mini 24/7 Eyeliner Pencil in Root and Primer Potion sample - I had never tried Urban Decay before, but I've worn this eyeliner every day this week. I love it, and purple is my favorite eyeliner color.





Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups and tea - I think yum sums it all up. I'm enjoying the Good Earth tea right now.





Julep Lacey and a pretty glass nail file - Lacey is the perfect shimmery dark blue. I was so excited to see this. I also really like the glass nail file. I've been wanting to try one for quite awhile. I used it this week, and it seemed so much better on my nails than most of the regular files that I have used.





Lush Trichomania solid shampoo and a Bombardino bath bomb - I had also never tried Lush before, and the solid shampoo made the whole box smell like coconut, which to me is absolutely delicious, so I knew I was going to find something good inside that box. It seems like this shampoo will be great for my hair. I'm planning on using the bath bomb this weekend. It smells great as well. 





Burt's Bees Honey and Shea Body Butter and B&amp;BW mini candle in Sparkling Icicles - The body butter is right up my alley! I love Burt's Bees, but I have never tried their body butter, so I'm really looking forward to it. The packaging and name of the candle is adorable, and the scent really is subtle and delicate. Perfect!





Here's everything together. She also sent me a fun pair of cozy socks, and they have already been keeping my feet toasty warm. I had a picture of it all in the box unwrapped, but it seems to have disappeared. 

Thank you again jenniferrose! I had a long and crazy week, but this really brightened it up. Everything was perfect for me, and you were so generous.
Awesome gifts! Those socks look so cozy!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay! I'm glad you like! So a little about why I picked each item. Each item I sent are items I also own myself and have used so I figured what better way to show someone items I like by getting them the same thing I have. Remember, I don't recommend things often however the next best thing to recommending something is to gift someone items I'd would use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*Cult Nails*. I absolutely love Cult Nails. I own _Time Traveler_ myself though I do not own _Dance All Night_, I remembered you said you liked the color teal and I knew you hadn't tried Cult Nails. When we talked I mentioned _Time Traveler_ then I thought to myself, "how stupid of me to tell her that because what if she buys Cult Nails and buys that color!?" _Time Traveler _was among the first polishes I ever bought from Cult Nails. I just realized your bottle is different than mine (mine has a black top).

Maria (owner of Cult Nails) told me the story of how it got it's name. At the time she was working on the collection _Time Traveler_ was a part of she had another polish she was going to call _Time Traveler_ but when her brother saw the blue color he thought of the TARDIS and got her to switch the polish names so the blue polish became _Time Traveler_ and the other polish got the other name.

*Beauty Blender*. I went over your blog, your Twitter feed, your Facebook wall and numerous posts here to see if you ever used the Beauty Blender but saw nothing that indicated that you did. When I saw this on Ipsy with the cleaner I knew I had to get it for you. I love my Beautyblenders but I have to warn you about it, since you have cats, is to keep it away from said cats because if yours are like mine they'll think it's a play thing for them! LOL I'm not sure which of my cats did it since I have three brush thieves, but one day one of them took off with one of Beautyblenders and I didn't know it. When I found it while looking for one of my kabuki brushes I saw that there were tiny, tiny holes from either their claws or teeth! LOL Now I keep all of my beauty sponges in a box after they dry out.

*Bling Tone* in *Crystalline Green.* I was first introduced to these via Beauty Army and now have a few including the color I sent you. I use mine as an eyeliner. I need more of these because they're so pretty. I'm obsessed with these and in a way Urban Decay's Moondusts are very similar to Blingtones in terms of texture.

*Glamour Doll Eyes* in _*Celestial Crow*_. I have this as well and it's a gorgeous but you're right, hard to captivate the color with a camera.

*The Brush Guard*. A couple of years ago I was given Brush Guards and liked them. I use mine when I travel since I tend to take only a handful of brushes in fear TSA will lose my brushes (since they ALWAYS tend to go through my checked bags and lose stuff), as a result I don't travel with my brush rolls so these come in handy when traveling. My only complaint about the Brush Guard is that they don't sell these in larger quantities. lol

*Z Palette* in zebra print. I love zebra print and have a Z Palette in zebra print filled with Saucebox shadows. I also buy zebra print duct tape and have a few Glossyboxes covered in that tape. LOL So I had to share the love of zebra with you. Plus as a blogger and knowing you have beauty subscriptions I figured you needed a Z Palette for all those lose pans of shadows we get from Ipsy!

*Makeup Geek* in _*Pixie*_. I also have this color and it looks really good with golds and browns. My eldest keeps eying mine in my Z Palette and I have a feeling that eventually it along with Appletini that I also own will go "_poof!_"

The _*Jenni*_ palette from *BH Cosmetics*. Two of my favorite colors are in that palette. I have to grab mine... both are on the second row... the fifth color from the right (kind of reminds me of Blackheart from Urban Decay's NAKED3 palette) and the green (second from the right). The black and blue on the top row are really pretty as well. The red at the top and the red on the bottom right can be mixed with lipgloss if you want a sheer red gloss or used as a lipstick topper if you want to add a hint of those colors.



Enjoy the goodies! Merry Christmas!

Thanks @zadidoll! I love how much thought, time and care you put into all this, the gifts are absolutely fantastic! I love how versatile the palette is. Eyes, lips, cheeks and the color range is awesome! Thanks for the heads up on the Beauty Blender cat fiasco, haha! My little monsters will DEFINITELY adore a new toy for Christmas and the Beauty Blender will NOT be one of them...in fact...I have to show you...did you realize you gave my kitty, Sherlock, the bestest gift ever?!





Seriously, I cannot take this box away from him, it's his favorite Christmas gift!





This is SO ADORABLE! 

That's it. I want a kitty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't have one, not even an off brand.
Not that I would know, but apparently the off-brands aren't close to the original. I just can't justify spending so much on a sponge lol. This is me, too! I'm trying to get enough Ipsy points to get one, because I just can't bring myself to spend the money!


Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahahaha, alright, alright, I'm home, I'm home! Had to work late tonight, albeit not as late as I was last week. I was working till about 3 am every day last week! LOL OHHHhhhhhhhh my goodness, I have been absolutely SPOILED by my SS, which just so happens to be.....::drumroll::[email protected]!

*Santa awesomeness!* (Click to hide) *and noooooooooooow, the PiÃ¨ce de rÃ©sistance.........*









DO YOU SEE THIS GORGEOUSNESS!? OH MY WORD! 












 Seriously, I actually grabbed it, jumped up off the floor and started dancing holding it over my head! LOL I can NEVER get enough eyeshadow and this palette is SO amazing aaaaaaaaand, it's a BH Cosmetics palette I DON'T HAVE! How DID you know, Zadi?! This is my new baby, right here ::hugs palette::

The FINALE -





I am so madly in love with everything, it is the PERFECT Secret Santa present, thank you so much, @zadidoll! You are THE BEST! 






 Merry Christmas!
That pallette is something else!  I can't stop looking at it!  (I'm not able to wear eye shadow, but I sure can enjoy it vicariously!)  Nice find Zaididoll!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* 


  What great gifts! Haha- I thought I was the only one who didn't have a beauty blender (only recently bought an off-brand) lol Great job @zadidoll!
I don't have one, not even an off brand.

  I don't have one.  Have picked them up at Sephora and admired thier symestry and bright pink color... but also can't justify that kind of spend on a sponge. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't have one, not even an off brand.
Not that I would know, but apparently the off-brands aren't close to the original. I just can't justify spending so much on a sponge lol. This is exactly how I feel, but I would love to try one.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is me, too! I'm trying to get enough Ipsy points to get one, because I just can't bring myself to spend the money!
Hahaha Ipsy is the only reason I have one now!

I will say though...it's kind of life changing. Obsessed with mine now that I have it and it's the only way I'll apply my foundation/cream blushes from now on. 





Comments like this make me want to try it out so bad.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week has been absolutely crazy. I got my present on Monday and opened it, but I haven't had time to sit down and post pictures until now. My Secret Santa was @jenniferrose and she did such a great job. I can't believe how many things she got my from my wish list, and I'm so excited to try everything. I've already been enjoying a few. I'm also so glad that I got to introduce her to things she didn't even know she wanted with my wish list! Thank you Jennifer!





Urban Decay Mini 24/7 Eyeliner Pencil in Root and Primer Potion sample - I had never tried Urban Decay before, but I've worn this eyeliner every day this week. I love it, and purple is my favorite eyeliner color.





Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups and tea - I think yum sums it all up. I'm enjoying the Good Earth tea right now.





Julep Lacey and a pretty glass nail file - Lacey is the perfect shimmery dark blue. I was so excited to see this. I also really like the glass nail file. I've been wanting to try one for quite awhile. I used it this week, and it seemed so much better on my nails than most of the regular files that I have used.





Lush Trichomania solid shampoo and a Bombardino bath bomb - I had also never tried Lush before, and the solid shampoo made the whole box smell like coconut, which to me is absolutely delicious, so I knew I was going to find something good inside that box. It seems like this shampoo will be great for my hair. I'm planning on using the bath bomb this weekend. It smells great as well.





Burt's Bees Honey and Shea Body Butter and B&amp;BW mini candle in Sparkling Icicles - The body butter is right up my alley! I love Burt's Bees, but I have never tried their body butter, so I'm really looking forward to it. The packaging and name of the candle is adorable, and the scent really is subtle and delicate. Perfect!





Here's everything together. She also sent me a fun pair of cozy socks, and they have already been keeping my feet toasty warm. I had a picture of it all in the box unwrapped, but it seems to have disappeared.

Thank you again jenniferrose! I had a long and crazy week, but this really brightened it up. Everything was perfect for me, and you were so generous.
Great gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I almost bought a sparkling icicles candle last night with the 2 for 22 and 20% off does it smell good? I love how bright those socks are!
Those socks match your mixer I think you need them.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay! I'm glad you like! So a little about why I picked each item. Each item I sent are items I also own myself and have used so I figured what better way to show someone items I like by getting them the same thing I have. Remember, I don't recommend things often however the next best thing to recommending something is to gift someone items I'd would use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*Cult Nails*. I absolutely love Cult Nails. I own _Time Traveler_ myself though I do not own _Dance All Night_, I remembered you said you liked the color teal and I knew you hadn't tried Cult Nails. When we talked I mentioned _Time Traveler_ then I thought to myself, "how stupid of me to tell her that because what if she buys Cult Nails and buys that color!?" _Time Traveler _was among the first polishes I ever bought from Cult Nails. I just realized your bottle is different than mine (mine has a black top).

Maria (owner of Cult Nails) told me the story of how it got it's name. At the time she was working on the collection _Time Traveler_ was a part of she had another polish she was going to call _Time Traveler_ but when her brother saw the blue color he thought of the TARDIS and got her to switch the polish names so the blue polish became _Time Traveler_ and the other polish got the other name.

*Beauty Blender*. I went over your blog, your Twitter feed, your Facebook wall and numerous posts here to see if you ever used the Beauty Blender but saw nothing that indicated that you did. When I saw this on Ipsy with the cleaner I knew I had to get it for you. I love my Beautyblenders but I have to warn you about it, since you have cats, is to keep it away from said cats because if yours are like mine they'll think it's a play thing for them! LOL I'm not sure which of my cats did it since I have three brush thieves, but one day one of them took off with one of Beautyblenders and I didn't know it. When I found it while looking for one of my kabuki brushes I saw that there were tiny, tiny holes from either their claws or teeth! LOL Now I keep all of my beauty sponges in a box after they dry out.

*Bling Tone* in *Crystalline Green.* I was first introduced to these via Beauty Army and now have a few including the color I sent you. I use mine as an eyeliner. I need more of these because they're so pretty. I'm obsessed with these and in a way Urban Decay's Moondusts are very similar to Blingtones in terms of texture.

*Glamour Doll Eyes* in _*Celestial Crow*_. I have this as well and it's a gorgeous but you're right, hard to captivate the color with a camera.

*The Brush Guard*. A couple of years ago I was given Brush Guards and liked them. I use mine when I travel since I tend to take only a handful of brushes in fear TSA will lose my brushes (since they ALWAYS tend to go through my checked bags and lose stuff), as a result I don't travel with my brush rolls so these come in handy when traveling. My only complaint about the Brush Guard is that they don't sell these in larger quantities. lol

*Z Palette* in zebra print. I love zebra print and have a Z Palette in zebra print filled with Saucebox shadows. I also buy zebra print duct tape and have a few Glossyboxes covered in that tape. LOL So I had to share the love of zebra with you. Plus as a blogger and knowing you have beauty subscriptions I figured you needed a Z Palette for all those lose pans of shadows we get from Ipsy!

*Makeup Geek* in _*Pixie*_. I also have this color and it looks really good with golds and browns. My eldest keeps eying mine in my Z Palette and I have a feeling that eventually it along with Appletini that I also own will go "_poof!_"

The _*Jenni*_ palette from *BH Cosmetics*. Two of my favorite colors are in that palette. I have to grab mine... both are on the second row... the fifth color from the right (kind of reminds me of Blackheart from Urban Decay's NAKED3 palette) and the green (second from the right). The black and blue on the top row are really pretty as well. The red at the top and the red on the bottom right can be mixed with lipgloss if you want a sheer red gloss or used as a lipstick topper if you want to add a hint of those colors.



Enjoy the goodies! Merry Christmas!

Thanks @zadidoll! I love how much thought, time and care you put into all this, the gifts are absolutely fantastic! I love how versatile the palette is. Eyes, lips, cheeks and the color range is awesome! Thanks for the heads up on the Beauty Blender cat fiasco, haha! My little monsters will DEFINITELY adore a new toy for Christmas and the Beauty Blender will NOT be one of them...in fact...I have to show you...did you realize you gave my kitty, Sherlock, the bestest gift ever?!





Seriously, I cannot take this box away from him, it's his favorite Christmas gift!





Too cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AWW my kitties don't do cute things *pout*
I'm sure they're adorable!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those socks match your mixer I think you need them.
They do! I didn't even think about that!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure they're adorable!
They're brats but they're my brats.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Day 6:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















Loving today's gift! Princess Consuela was patiently waiting for the reveal.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 20, 2013)

Ooh pretty nails and pretty shadow, LOVE IT!

Beautyblender trio 1 pink, 1 white, and 1 black $37.46  Buy 2 for your friends and magically have one left over to try





http://www.skinstore.com/p-21817-beautyblender-gift-trio.aspx


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay! I'm glad you like! So a little about why I picked each item. Each item I sent are items I also own myself and have used so I figured what better way to show someone items I like by getting them the same thing I have. Remember, I don't recommend things often however the next best thing to recommending something is to gift someone items I'd would use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*Cult Nails*. I absolutely love Cult Nails. I own _Time Traveler_ myself though I do not own _Dance All Night_, I remembered you said you liked the color teal and I knew you hadn't tried Cult Nails. When we talked I mentioned _Time Traveler_ then I thought to myself, "how stupid of me to tell her that because what if she buys Cult Nails and buys that color!?" _Time Traveler _was among the first polishes I ever bought from Cult Nails. I just realized your bottle is different than mine (mine has a black top).

Maria (owner of Cult Nails) told me the story of how it got it's name. At the time she was working on the collection _Time Traveler_ was a part of she had another polish she was going to call _Time Traveler_ but when her brother saw the blue color he thought of the TARDIS and got her to switch the polish names so the blue polish became _Time Traveler_ and the other polish got the other name.

*Beauty Blender*. I went over your blog, your Twitter feed, your Facebook wall and numerous posts here to see if you ever used the Beauty Blender but saw nothing that indicated that you did. When I saw this on Ipsy with the cleaner I knew I had to get it for you. I love my Beautyblenders but I have to warn you about it, since you have cats, is to keep it away from said cats because if yours are like mine they'll think it's a play thing for them! LOL I'm not sure which of my cats did it since I have three brush thieves, but one day one of them took off with one of Beautyblenders and I didn't know it. When I found it while looking for one of my kabuki brushes I saw that there were tiny, tiny holes from either their claws or teeth! LOL Now I keep all of my beauty sponges in a box after they dry out.

*Bling Tone* in *Crystalline Green.* I was first introduced to these via Beauty Army and now have a few including the color I sent you. I use mine as an eyeliner. I need more of these because they're so pretty. I'm obsessed with these and in a way Urban Decay's Moondusts are very similar to Blingtones in terms of texture.

*Glamour Doll Eyes* in _*Celestial Crow*_. I have this as well and it's a gorgeous but you're right, hard to captivate the color with a camera.

*The Brush Guard*. A couple of years ago I was given Brush Guards and liked them. I use mine when I travel since I tend to take only a handful of brushes in fear TSA will lose my brushes (since they ALWAYS tend to go through my checked bags and lose stuff), as a result I don't travel with my brush rolls so these come in handy when traveling. My only complaint about the Brush Guard is that they don't sell these in larger quantities. lol

*Z Palette* in zebra print. I love zebra print and have a Z Palette in zebra print filled with Saucebox shadows. I also buy zebra print duct tape and have a few Glossyboxes covered in that tape. LOL So I had to share the love of zebra with you. Plus as a blogger and knowing you have beauty subscriptions I figured you needed a Z Palette for all those lose pans of shadows we get from Ipsy!

*Makeup Geek* in _*Pixie*_. I also have this color and it looks really good with golds and browns. My eldest keeps eying mine in my Z Palette and I have a feeling that eventually it along with Appletini that I also own will go "_poof!_"

The _*Jenni*_ palette from *BH Cosmetics*. Two of my favorite colors are in that palette. I have to grab mine... both are on the second row... the fifth color from the right (kind of reminds me of Blackheart from Urban Decay's NAKED3 palette) and the green (second from the right). The black and blue on the top row are really pretty as well. The red at the top and the red on the bottom right can be mixed with lipgloss if you want a sheer red gloss or used as a lipstick topper if you want to add a hint of those colors.



Enjoy the goodies! Merry Christmas!

Thanks @zadidoll! I love how much thought, time and care you put into all this, the gifts are absolutely fantastic! I love how versatile the palette is. Eyes, lips, cheeks and the color range is awesome! Thanks for the heads up on the Beauty Blender cat fiasco, haha! My little monsters will DEFINITELY adore a new toy for Christmas and the Beauty Blender will NOT be one of them...in fact...I have to show you...did you realize you gave my kitty, Sherlock, the bestest gift ever?!





Seriously, I cannot take this box away from him, it's his favorite Christmas gift!






OHHH!!! That is just so cute!!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Friday...! I never imagined how much fun a 12 Days of Christmas would be.. Spoiled 12 straight days.

Today, I was spoiled on Day 8 by the wonderful @Jamie P with two of my favorite types of products!

Nail Polish - A lovely berry color! I don't have any shades like this one, so I'm pretty stoked.

Lip Gloss - I've never tried Avon Lip gloss or nail polish, so I'm excited to try them out. And, I love, love, love pink lip gloss.

And, the best part... I am really loving the thoughtful, handwritten notes that have accompanied each gift selection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 20, 2013)

IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm pretty sure my secret santa was @heather4602 due to name and location, but I haven't opened up all the gifts/read all the notes yet so not 100% positive.  I am already overwhelmed at your thoughtfulness and generosity.  Thank you so much!!!

Here's a photo of the box.  Look how festive!  (ignore the animal stickers over the addresses, lol)





Here's the first look.  I was so excited to see it filled with goodies (and so was my daughter... she grabbed that lollipop right after I snapped this photo).   

 
 
Heather knew I loved Popsugar, so she included these lovelies.  When I got my Popsugar box, I got the black NYX eyeliner (which I don't wear) and was wishing I had received the brown, so this was perfect.  And Juice Beauty is one of my favorite brands!  





  



Some goodies and samples from Ulta and Sephora:

- Buxom mini lipstick

- Nourish organic coconut &amp; argan body lotion (I love this!)

- Ulta red nail polish (perfect for Christmas!)

- The color workshop glitter nail polish

- Sephora lip gloss (yay, lip gloss!)

- Urban Decay eye shadow primer

With the exception of the lotion, I haven't tried any of these so I'm looking forward to trying them!





I'm glad I exhibited enough self-restraint to take this picture first because they're nearly gone now, lol.  I LOVE sour candy and holiday cookies!  These were all delicious!





OMG, how cute are these tweezers?!





And some holiday items: jingle bells (already put these on my front door!) and an apple cider candle!  The candle smells soooooo good!  These are the only holiday decor I have other than the tree and stockings, so thank you!!




Here's everything all together! 

 
And the wrapped goodies I have yet to open!  I think I may wait until Christmas... or you may see me post the second reveal later tonight, lol.  We'll see how long I can make it.





 
I am thrilled with everything so far, and would have been more than happy if that was the entire gift.  You are far too generous, Heather!  Thank you for everything!  I am so grateful for this entire experience.  Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am enjoying watching you open these! I can't wait till the last day!!!





I never unpacked the box at all when I got it. I have left everything in it, since it was so nicely organized. I love how you sequentially packed it.

After removing the bag today, I can start to see the Day 12 gifts peeking out toward the top. Wow!  I didn't realize there was that stuff on the bottom.

And, seriously... More cute wrapping paper!? I love blue and teals. And, snowmen. And, pink reindeer. You nailed it on the packaging. So pretty...

Today was Day 8. I'm going to finish opening on Tuesday the 24th, since we're going out of town on Christmas Eve. Timing is perfect.

I would honestly be happy, even if there weren't four days left. I've loved everything so far. Multiple nail polishes, lotions, lip gloss, perfumes...

@Jamie P ... I'm going to keep saying it everyday. But, Thank you!!! 

I've had such a crazy work week. Pitching a financial presentation to an officer, etc. Ahh. Haha. Your gifts have kept me both sane and festive!


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 20, 2013)

So glad you liked it Dakota! Can't wait until you open it all!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2013)

> I never unpacked the box at all when I got it. I have left everything in it, since it was so nicely organized. I love how you sequentially packed it. After removing the bag today, I can start to see the Day 12 gifts peeking out toward the top. Wow!Â  I didn't realize there was that stuff on the bottom. And, seriously... More cute wrapping paper!? I love blue and teals. And, snowmen. And, pink reindeer. You nailed it on the packaging. So pretty... Today was Day 8. I'm going to finish opening on Tuesday the 24th, since we're going out of town on Christmas Eve. Timing is perfect. I would honestly be happy, even if there weren't four days left. I've loved everything so far. Multiple nail polishes, lotions, lip gloss, perfumes... @Jamie P ... I'm going to keep saying it everyday. But, Thank you!!!  I've had such a crazy work week. Pitching a financial presentation to an officer, etc. Ahh. Haha. Your gifts have kept me both sane and festive!


I'm thrilled you are enjoying it. All of the wrapped goodies are your real gift. These first days have just been extras.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 20, 2013)

Who is ready for some AWESOMENESS!

My Santa is @LyndaV and she is the best!

Here's the box:





All the goodies!:





Let's start with the...





Chocolate!  YES!!!

Next, I opened the...





Polish!!! OMG SHE FOUND ME "FOR AUDREY"  The perfect Tiffany Blue!

And it was at this point that I totally started crying.  Audrey isn't just the perfect color, it's my Grandma's name, and she's my hero.  Also, I have to apologize for my hubby's tuna salad lunch in the background, because he came into the room to figure out why I was crying while taking pics of nail polish, lol.  The other shade is "Tonight's Gonna Be a Good Night" - from Fergie's line!  Love it!





At this point I realized that Lynda has to be a mind reader.  Clear lip liner?  Genius!  I'm getting a Lip Tar as one of my Christmas gifts, and this is what everyone talks about as a "must have" for keeping them from feathering.  Also, I was so bummed when pretty much everyone but me (EVERYONE. I swear.) got a Chella pencil - and now I have one of my very own!





Birchbox Bobby pins!  I got the green ones originally, and now I'm going to go make pretty patterns in my hair by adding the white ones!





More hair goodies!  And in my two favorite colors - Pink and Sparkly!





And now, the makeup!  Lip butters from NYX in Peach Cobbler and Cherry Pie!  They sound pretty AND delicious!

Ok for a few seconds I could not figure out what this was:





Until I unravelled it and found:





A gorgeous, beautiful, amazing SCARF!!!  I love it!  And even though I already own a kajillion scarves, I don't have anything like this!  So pretty!

Any one of these gifts would have been absolutely amazing, but then I opened this last gift and found something I've been eyeing for MONTHS.  I put it on my wish list, but never for one second expected to receive it!





Look at the pretty.  LOOK AT IT.





And finally.... ALL THE GOODIES!  Including a previously uncredited Bath Fizzie that I can't wait to try!




Thank you again so much @LyndaV!  You have made my Christmas so merry and bright!  I love absolutely everything, and I can't believe how well you stalked me!  You're amazing!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 20, 2013)

@Sakura83 was my incredibly generous Secret Santa! 

I couldn't believe the box was from my Secret Santa because it totaled 5.4 lbs! 

Silver paper (with owls and holiday decor), all wrapped up in a gorgeous purple bow! These were *almost* too gorgeous to open.








[SIZE=1em]I literally gasped and just awed at the sight of this present.[/SIZE]

...*be still my heart*...so...many...L'occitane...hand...creams...

[SIZE=1em]This is so perfect - I work in healthcare and live in the NorthEast, so my hands get raw, dry and cracked during the Fall/Winter. [/SIZE]These are my holy grail winter hand creams because they are rich, but non-greasy. Also, I have been rationing my current tube of L'occitane hand cream because it only has a few more uses left in it (I just ordered a replacement tube from Sephora, but it hasn't arrived yet).

@sakura83 - It's as if you looked through my purse, took pity on my almost-loved-to-death container of hand cream and magically replenished it.








After opening box 1, I was shocked by its' sheer awesomeness and momentarily forgot that there was a box 2.    [SIZE=1em]So, [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]I'm going to stagger opening these items because I am just so happy with and overwhelmed by the contents of Box 1![/SIZE]    BTW - Box 2 is a container (which is also perfect because I recently had to buy containers to organize my beauty products) filled with products.   

   Box 2: More beautiful packaging and 2 cards! 


 
@sakura83 - I had to admire your Tetris skills!



 
I have no words for this...




So, I'll be opening a few gifts each day so that my heart doesn't explode out of love and appreciation for your generosity and thoughtfulness


----------



## missemiee (Dec 21, 2013)

> Yay, I'm so glad you got it!! And I'm kind of laughing that I got standard shipping for yours, and 2 day priority for my SS...AND YOU GOT YOURS FIRST. lmao...good job USPS!Â


 No way?!!!! Tis the season for crazy package delivery. I've been getting my mail delivered twice a day for the past week, super weird. Mail comes first then hours later he will bring by any packages. Anyways...for anyone who would like to see. This is what I got in my Not So Secret Santa Mystery Swap with [@]yousoldtheworld[/@]. First Look (Lucy and Oscar are super interested)






All the wrapped pretties!



Cozy Purple Sweater Socks!! Michaela described them as "ugly sweater socks" lol. I love them! My feet are always cold and I can never find any warm socks.



Nick Chavez Horsetail Root Lifting Spray Love this! I've never use this product before so I'm so excited to try. I'm always looking for a root lifter/volume hair product. Colorado is so dry that my naturally wavy hair goes so limp and when I straighten my hair-forget about it. No volume. So I love this!!



Lip stuff!! I feel like a weirdo for even saying this but I've never tried Maybelline Baby Lips products before. Lol. All my co-workers use and love them so I'm jumping on the bandwagon! And it's the Dr. Rescue, which I need-hence the Colorado dryness. I love lip gloss and never ever wear lipstick. Can't do it. So I'm excited to try the others here, Ofra Plumper in Sultry, My Face Cosmetics in Lip Pop, and Laura Mercier in Opal (it's so cute!)



Benefit Pretties! Sugarbomb lipgloss and Bene tint. Both things I've never tried and Benefit is one of my favs!



Mascara!! I love mascara and like to stock up because it dries up so quickly here and I tend to go through them so fast. Benefit They're Real!!! And Beauty For Real Miracle Mascara. I haven't tried any BFR products, I just got a lip gloss in my FFF VIP box and the color is too dark for me so I'm excited to try out the mascara!



BBW Pocket Bac in I Love S'mores. I love these little things, super great for purse and makeup bag. Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer (like a BB creme) yay! And it's in Medium so it should work for my skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



What's in this cute little box? BTW I love boxes like this to hoard some of my makeup stash in. I'm an organized hoarder if you will.



Four Amazing Nail Polishes!! Orly FX in Rockets Red Glare, Zoya in Tullulah, Julep in Rachel and Maybelline Color Show in Plum Paradise!! I seriously love nail polish and have a grossly disturbing amount and I love adding to that amount even more! Lol!



Everything all together!!



Sorry, I know I went picture and comment crazy but I'm so excited and I love everything. I can't wait to play. Thank you soooo sooo much Michaela [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] ! Best swap ever!!!


----------



## LyndaV (Dec 21, 2013)

> Who is ready for some AWESOMENESS! My Santa is @LyndaV Â and she is the best! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Christmas Awesomeness Ahead!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Christmas Awesomeness Ahead!



Thank you again so much @LyndaV ! Â You have made my Christmas so merry and bright! Â I love absolutely everything, and I can't believe how well you stalked me! Â You're amazing! I think a lot of the fun in doing these Secret Santa things is the stalking &amp; sneakiness we get to do in order to make our Giftee happy! I had so much fun shopping for you and knowing I was sending you some things you really wanted! Have a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay, I'm so glad you got it!!

And I'm kind of laughing that I got standard shipping for yours, and 2 day priority for my SS...AND YOU GOT YOURS FIRST. lmao...good job USPS! 

No way?!!!! Tis the season for crazy package delivery. I've been getting my mail delivered twice a day for the past week, super weird. Mail comes first then hours later he will bring by any packages.

Anyways...for anyone who would like to see. This is what I got in my Not So Secret Santa Mystery Swap with @yousoldtheworld.

First Look (Lucy and Oscar are super interested)








All the wrapped pretties!




Cozy Purple Sweater Socks!!
Michaela described them as "ugly sweater socks" lol. I love them! My feet are always cold and I can never find any warm socks.




Nick Chavez Horsetail Root Lifting Spray
Love this! I've never use this product before so I'm so excited to try. I'm always looking for a root lifter/volume hair product. Colorado is so dry that my naturally wavy hair goes so limp and when I straighten my hair-forget about it. No volume. So I love this!!




Lip stuff!! I feel like a weirdo for even saying this but I've never tried Maybelline Baby Lips products before. Lol. All my co-workers use and love them so I'm jumping on the bandwagon! And it's the Dr. Rescue, which I need-hence the Colorado dryness. I love lip gloss and never ever wear lipstick. Can't do it. So I'm excited to try the others here, Ofra Plumper in Sultry, My Face Cosmetics in Lip Pop, and Laura Mercier in Opal (it's so cute!)




Benefit Pretties! Sugarbomb lipgloss and Bene tint. Both things I've never tried and Benefit is one of my favs!




Mascara!! I love mascara and like to stock up because it dries up so quickly here and I tend to go through them so fast. Benefit They're Real!!! And Beauty For Real Miracle Mascara. I haven't tried any BFR products, I just got a lip gloss in my FFF VIP box and the color is too dark for me so I'm excited to try out the mascara!




BBW Pocket Bac in I Love S'mores. I love these little things, super great for purse and makeup bag. Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer (like a BB creme) yay! And it's in Medium so it should work for my skin tone









What's in this cute little box? BTW I love boxes like this to hoard some of my makeup stash in. I'm an organized hoarder if you will.




Four Amazing Nail Polishes!! Orly FX in Rockets Red Glare, Zoya in Tullulah, Julep in Rachel and Maybelline Color Show in Plum Paradise!! I seriously love nail polish and have a grossly disturbing amount and I love adding to that amount even more! Lol!




Everything all together!!




Sorry, I know I went picture and comment crazy but I'm so excited and I love everything. I can't wait to play. Thank you soooo sooo much Michaela @yousoldtheworld ! Best swap ever!!! I'm glad you like everything! The irritating thing is that after I sent it I realized I had left out the freakin' chocolate, found it sitting on my dresser after I'd already shipped! So if we swap again, you get extra chocolate, haha.

I tried the Sue Devitt powder today and I really loved it, btw. It does have great coverage and was the perfect shade for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Dec 21, 2013)

> I'm glad you like everything! The irritating thing is that after I sent it I realized I had left out the freakin' chocolate, found it sitting on my dresser after I'd already shipped! So if we swap again, you get extra chocolate, haha. I tried the Sue Devitt powder today and I really loved it, btw. It does have great coverage and was the perfect shade for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good! I'm glad it worked out for you! Oh and I'm absolutely wearing the purple sweater socks as we speak...laying in bed, cuddling with my kitties and watching friends on nick at nite. I should be sleeping, I need to be up in 4 hours for work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh pretty nails and pretty shadow, LOVE IT!

Beautyblender trio 1 pink, 1 white, and 1 black $37.46  Buy 2 for your friends and magically have one left over to try





http://www.skinstore.com/p-21817-beautyblender-gift-trio.aspx
Thanks!

You're such an enabler!!!  too bad my friends don't love makeup as much as I do.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy Friday...! I never imagined how much fun a 12 Days of Christmas would be.. Spoiled 12 straight days.

Today, I was spoiled on Day 8 by the wonderful @Jamie P with two of my favorite types of products!

Nail Polish - A lovely berry color! I don't have any shades like this one, so I'm pretty stoked.

Lip Gloss - I've never tried Avon Lip gloss or nail polish, so I'm excited to try them out. And, I love, love, love pink lip gloss.

And, the best part... I am really loving the thoughtful, handwritten notes that have accompanied each gift selection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Nice colors!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm pretty sure my secret santa was @heather4602 due to name and location, but I haven't opened up all the gifts/read all the notes yet so not 100% positive.  I am already overwhelmed at your thoughtfulness and generosity.  Thank you so much!!!

Here's a photo of the box.  Look how festive!  (ignore the animal stickers over the addresses, lol)





Here's the first look.  I was so excited to see it filled with goodies (and so was my daughter... she grabbed that lollipop right after I snapped this photo).   

 
 
Heather knew I loved Popsugar, so she included these lovelies.  When I got my Popsugar box, I got the black NYX eyeliner (which I don't wear) and was wishing I had received the brown, so this was perfect.  And Juice Beauty is one of my favorite brands!  





  



Some goodies and samples from Ulta and Sephora:

- Buxom mini lipstick

- Nourish organic coconut &amp; argan body lotion (I love this!)

- Ulta red nail polish (perfect for Christmas!)

- The color workshop glitter nail polish

- Sephora lip gloss (yay, lip gloss!)

- Urban Decay eye shadow primer

With the exception of the lotion, I haven't tried any of these so I'm looking forward to trying them!





I'm glad I exhibited enough self-restraint to take this picture first because they're nearly gone now, lol.  I LOVE sour candy and holiday cookies!  These were all delicious!





OMG, how cute are these tweezers?!





And some holiday items: jingle bells (already put these on my front door!) and an apple cider candle!  The candle smells soooooo good!  These are the only holiday decor I have other than the tree and stockings, so thank you!!




Here's everything all together! 

 
And the wrapped goodies I have yet to open!  I think I may wait until Christmas... or you may see me post the second reveal later tonight, lol.  We'll see how long I can make it.





 
I am thrilled with everything so far, and would have been more than happy if that was the entire gift.  You are far too generous, Heather!  Thank you for everything!  I am so grateful for this entire experience.  Happy Holidays to everyone!

Great gifts, cant wait to see part 2.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who is ready for some AWESOMENESS!

My Santa is @LyndaV and she is the best!


Here's the box:





All the goodies!:





Let's start with the...





Chocolate!  YES!!!

Next, I opened the...





Polish!!! OMG SHE FOUND ME "FOR AUDREY"  The perfect Tiffany Blue!

And it was at this point that I totally started crying.  Audrey isn't just the perfect color, it's my Grandma's name, and she's my hero.  Also, I have to apologize for my hubby's tuna salad lunch in the background, because he came into the room to figure out why I was crying while taking pics of nail polish, lol.  The other shade is "Tonight's Gonna Be a Good Night" - from Fergie's line!  Love it!





At this point I realized that Lynda has to be a mind reader.  Clear lip liner?  Genius!  I'm getting a Lip Tar as one of my Christmas gifts, and this is what everyone talks about as a "must have" for keeping them from feathering.  Also, I was so bummed when pretty much everyone but me (EVERYONE. I swear.) got a Chella pencil - and now I have one of my very own!





Birchbox Bobby pins!  I got the green ones originally, and now I'm going to go make pretty patterns in my hair by adding the white ones!





More hair goodies!  And in my two favorite colors - Pink and Sparkly!





And now, the makeup!  Lip butters from NYX in Peach Cobbler and Cherry Pie!  They sound pretty AND delicious!

Ok for a few seconds I could not figure out what this was:





Until I unravelled it and found:





A gorgeous, beautiful, amazing SCARF!!!  I love it!  And even though I already own a kajillion scarves, I don't have anything like this!  So pretty!

Any one of these gifts would have been absolutely amazing, but then I opened this last gift and found something I've been eyeing for MONTHS.  I put it on my wish list, but never for one second expected to receive it!





Look at the pretty.  LOOK AT IT.





And finally.... ALL THE GOODIES!  Including a previously uncredited Bath Fizzie that I can't wait to try!




Thank you again so much @LyndaV!  You have made my Christmas so merry and bright!  I love absolutely everything, and I can't believe how well you stalked me!  You're amazing!

Awesome gifts love the palate and scarf! Oh and I love your nail polish so sparkly.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 21, 2013)

I've gotta say, I love getting up in the morning and seeing all of @JC327's compliments about all the gifts.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 21, 2013)

> I've gotta say, I love getting up in the morning and seeing all of @JC327 's compliments about all the gifts.


 I know she does such a good job about it. I usually just squee at the computer and forget to comment.


----------



## dotybird (Dec 21, 2013)

OMG- I am in the process of opening my gift from @ tnorth1852. She was so sneaky, pretending to be an elf sending me messages from my Secret Santa when really my Secret Santa was her! I know she was probably dying for me to open the gift. Wonky USPS and then an international work trip for me made it so that I am just opening my gift now. I will post pictures later but I just wanted to say how in awe I am by not only her generosity but also by the thoughtfulness and care that went into it all. I really feel like a kid that got everything on her Christmas list. I am so so so grateful! Thank you so much Tnorth!


----------



## morre22 (Dec 21, 2013)

YAY MY PRESENT ARRIVED THANK YOU DOROTA!!!! The only sad thing is, I don't get to see the amazing insides of it until tomorrow, it is in Oregon and I am in North Carolina but I fly out at 5am tomorrow!! I was going to wait until Christmas to open it, but I have no patience I will rip that sucker apart lol! I only got one sneak peak of it:




I love the box, it is sooo cute!!!! Did you add that onto the packaging yourself or did you find some boxes like that? I love it!!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok! So I got my gift a couple of days ago..yay!! Sorry it took me a while to post my reveal, but I found out I failed my NCLEX so needless to say I've been crying my eyes out and am caught in a stage of depression. BUT my SS gift has helped me feel so much better. I truly feel so lucky and blessed that @Hhummel was my SS! She got me THE BEST STUFF EVER!!! Without further ado...here's the stuff I got!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Lots of Pics!










Here is Irys wondering who those cute kitties were! I was I a we when I first opened the box bc that cat bag was the first thing to pop out at me! I remember seeing that someone else got it as a gift and I thought it was the CUTEST thing ever. And now I have the same one!! Eeeee!









I'm in LOVE with these shades. Heather how did you know that I love dark colors!



Here's everything all together. She outdid herself! I feel so spoiled!! Look at the eyeshadow pallete...wow! It's got every color I'd ever need :-D


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 21, 2013)

> OMG- I am in the process of opening my gift from @ tnorth1852. She was so sneaky, pretending to be an elf sending me messages from my Secret Santa when really my Secret Santa was her! I know she was probably dying for me to open the gift. Wonky USPS and then an international work trip for me made it so that I am just opening my gift now. I will post pictures later but I just wanted to say how in awe I am by not only her generosity but also by the thoughtfulness and care that went into it all. I really feel like a kid that got everything on her Christmas list. I am so so so grateful! Thank you so much Tnorth!


 You are so welcome, and I hope you love it all! I was so afraid I was going to have to lay hands on someone at the postal service if that didn't get delivered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok! So I got my gift a couple of days ago..yay!! Sorry it took me a while to post my reveal, but I found out I failed my NCLEX so needless to say I've been crying my eyes out and am caught in a stage of depression. BUT my SS gift has helped me feel so much better. I truly feel so lucky and blessed that @Hhummel was my SS! She got me THE BEST STUFF EVER!!! Without further ado...here's the stuff I got!!!
  Lots of Pics!









Here is Irys wondering who those cute kitties were! I was I a we when I first opened the box bc that cat bag was the first thing to pop out at me! I remember seeing that someone else got it as a gift and I thought it was the CUTEST thing ever. And now I have the same one!! Eeeee!









I'm in LOVE with these shades. Heather how did you know that I love dark colors!



Here's everything all together. She outdid herself! I feel so spoiled!! Look at the eyeshadow pallete...wow! It's got every color I'd ever need :-D






Sorry to hear about the test. I know it's hard and frustrating. That palette is lovely. Your kitty has gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sakura83 was my incredibly generous Secret Santa! 

I couldn't believe the box was from my Secret Santa because it totaled 5.4 lbs! 

Silver paper (with owls and holiday decor), all wrapped up in a gorgeous purple bow! These were *almost* too gorgeous to open.








[SIZE=1em]I literally gasped and just awed at the sight of this present.[/SIZE]

...*be still my heart*...so...many...L'occitane...hand...creams...

[SIZE=1em]This is so perfect - I work in healthcare and live in the NorthEast, so my hands get raw, dry and cracked during the Fall/Winter. [/SIZE]These are my holy grail winter hand creams because they are rich, but non-greasy. Also, I have been rationing my current tube of L'occitane hand cream because it only has a few more uses left in it (I just ordered a replacement tube from Sephora, but it hasn't arrived yet).

@sakura83 - It's as if you looked through my purse, took pity on my almost-loved-to-death container of hand cream and magically replenished it.








After opening box 1, I was shocked by its' sheer awesomeness and momentarily forgot that there was a box 2.    [SIZE=1em]So, [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]I'm going to stagger opening these items because I am just so happy with and overwhelmed by the contents of Box 1![/SIZE]    BTW - Box 2 is a container (which is also perfect because I recently had to buy containers to organize my beauty products) filled with products.   

   Box 2: More beautiful packaging and 2 cards! 


 
@sakura83 - I had to admire your Tetris skills!



 
I have no words for this...




So, I'll be opening a few gifts each day so that my heart doesn't explode out of love and appreciation for your generosity and thoughtfulness  



 

Yay! so glad your enjoying it. I love hand creams especially living out here in the mountains and knew that L'occitane would be perfect for you working in the health field especially during the winter months. One of my favorite things to give people when gifting is a box they can use so that was the whole idea behind the container as well. And its funny you mentioned the Tetris thing because I was thinking that when I finished putting it together, I'm just glad I was able to fit everything lol. Can't wait to see what you think of the rest! Enjoy!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

These look so amazing! The women are going to LOVE them! I'm using this as my excuse to hit after Christmas sales to get some beauty products for the women. If I can send goodies to secret santees here, then I can certainly do the same for* women serving in places and conditions I can barely fathom*. Any way, expect something in January.

Thank you, that's exactly how I feel!  The bags also helps me to keep my stash of delux samples (GWP &amp; subs) and hotel toiletries from growing out of control, win-win.  Please give me a shout when you are ready and I'll shoot you my address.  

for some basic guidelines - Wanated: Secret Santa's Wish List 

(BTW, if anyone is a Sephora VIB Rouge...  the 'sale on sale' is *ON* - code is *EXTRAEARLY * just tested it and it's working)


----------



## StickyLips (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Santa was Susan, please let me know who you are? I would like to thank you properly.

Unfortunately, I can't get pictures to load.

She got me LUSH!!!!!! The exact products I wanted to try. The cupcake mask and a massage bar in a cute handkerchief.

She sent balanceMe lipgloss, a UK brand. I wanted to try international brands , and she listened to me. Hydroxatone 90 second wrinkle reducer in on the go singles. This is perfect because I will be traveling weekly for work to Memphis soon. Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator, this is a neat highlighter.

She sent Aveda invati system samples. Exfoliating shampoo, Thickening conditioner, and Scalp Revitalizer. This should do great for my thin hair.

And last she sent Bosia peppermint blotting linens and Smith's Rosebud Salve. Blotting papers are always welcome. I recently started using Rosebud Salve, it'll be nice to have an extra for my side table.

What an awesome Santa I have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Tiffany!  I am so happy you liked your gifts!  I am not the best wrapper so I thought it would look cute to just use the bags they came in.  There is a Lush store at the mall near us so that worked out perfectly.  I was trying to get the mini lip tars, but Sephora was sold out...boo.  We were out of town visiting my husband's family in Chicago so I apologize for the delay in getting back to you.  So happy you like everything!  I would love to learn how to tie bows some day.  I saw your packaging in another post and it's just beautiful!  I don't have kids either, just a little 3 1/2 lb. Yorkie, so we have a lot in common.  Please let me know if you like the Hydroxatone singles because I have another box of them and would be happy to send them to you.  Just let me know.  Blessings for a lovely holiday.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sakura83 was my incredibly generous Secret Santa!

I couldn't believe the box was from my Secret Santa because it totaled 5.4 lbs!

Silver paper (with owls and holiday decor), all wrapped up in a gorgeous purple bow! These were *almost* too gorgeous to open.








[SIZE=1em]I literally gasped and just awed at the sight of this present.[/SIZE]

...*be still my heart*...so...many...L'occitane...hand...creams...

[SIZE=1em]This is so perfect - I work in healthcare and live in the NorthEast, so my hands get raw, dry and cracked during the Fall/Winter. [/SIZE]These are my holy grail winter hand creams because they are rich, but non-greasy. Also, I have been rationing my current tube of L'occitane hand cream because it only has a few more uses left in it (I just ordered a replacement tube from Sephora, but it hasn't arrived yet).

@sakura83 - It's as if you looked through my purse, took pity on my almost-loved-to-death container of hand cream and magically replenished it.








After opening box 1, I was shocked by its' sheer awesomeness and momentarily forgot that there was a box 2.   [SIZE=1em]So, [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]I'm going to stagger opening these items because I am just so happy with and overwhelmed by the contents of Box 1![/SIZE]   BTW - Box 2 is a container (which is also perfect because I recently had to buy containers to organize my beauty products) filled with products.   

   Box 2: More beautiful packaging and 2 cards! 


 
@sakura83 - I had to admire your Tetris skills!



 
I have no words for this...




So, I'll be opening a few gifts each day so that my heart doesn't explode out of love and appreciation for your generosity and thoughtfulness  





That's a beautiful lotion set! The wrapping is so pretty cant wait to see what  else you got.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay, I'm so glad you got it!!

And I'm kind of laughing that I got standard shipping for yours, and 2 day priority for my SS...AND YOU GOT YOURS FIRST. lmao...good job USPS!

No way?!!!! Tis the season for crazy package delivery. I've been getting my mail delivered twice a day for the past week, super weird. Mail comes first then hours later he will bring by any packages.

Anyways...for anyone who would like to see. This is what I got in my Not So Secret Santa Mystery Swap with @yousoldtheworld.

First Look (Lucy and Oscar are super interested)








All the wrapped pretties!




Cozy Purple Sweater Socks!!
Michaela described them as "ugly sweater socks" lol. I love them! My feet are always cold and I can never find any warm socks.




Nick Chavez Horsetail Root Lifting Spray
Love this! I've never use this product before so I'm so excited to try. I'm always looking for a root lifter/volume hair product. Colorado is so dry that my naturally wavy hair goes so limp and when I straighten my hair-forget about it. No volume. So I love this!!




Lip stuff!! I feel like a weirdo for even saying this but I've never tried Maybelline Baby Lips products before. Lol. All my co-workers use and love them so I'm jumping on the bandwagon! And it's the Dr. Rescue, which I need-hence the Colorado dryness. I love lip gloss and never ever wear lipstick. Can't do it. So I'm excited to try the others here, Ofra Plumper in Sultry, My Face Cosmetics in Lip Pop, and Laura Mercier in Opal (it's so cute!)




Benefit Pretties! Sugarbomb lipgloss and Bene tint. Both things I've never tried and Benefit is one of my favs!




Mascara!! I love mascara and like to stock up because it dries up so quickly here and I tend to go through them so fast. Benefit They're Real!!! And Beauty For Real Miracle Mascara. I haven't tried any BFR products, I just got a lip gloss in my FFF VIP box and the color is too dark for me so I'm excited to try out the mascara!




BBW Pocket Bac in I Love S'mores. I love these little things, super great for purse and makeup bag. Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer (like a BB creme) yay! And it's in Medium so it should work for my skin tone








What's in this cute little box? BTW I love boxes like this to hoard some of my makeup stash in. I'm an organized hoarder if you will.




Four Amazing Nail Polishes!! Orly FX in Rockets Red Glare, Zoya in Tullulah, Julep in Rachel and Maybelline Color Show in Plum Paradise!! I seriously love nail polish and have a grossly disturbing amount and I love adding to that amount even more! Lol!




Everything all together!!




Sorry, I know I went picture and comment crazy but I'm so excited and I love everything. I can't wait to play. Thank you soooo sooo much Michaela @yousoldtheworld ! Best swap ever!!! That's  definitely a nice swap! your cats are enjoying the unboxing too so cute.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've gotta say, I love getting up in the morning and seeing all of @JC327
's compliments about all the gifts.

I know she does such a good job about it. I usually just squee at the computer and forget to comment. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gotta say, I love getting up in the morning and seeing all of @JC327's compliments about all the gifts.
Aww thanks my cheeks just turned 50 shades of red reading those comments!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG- I am in the process of opening my gift from @ tnorth1852. She was so sneaky, pretending to be an elf sending me messages from my Secret Santa when really my Secret Santa was her!

I know she was probably dying for me to open the gift. Wonky USPS and then an international work trip for me made it so that I am just opening my gift now.

I will post pictures later but I just wanted to say how in awe I am by not only her generosity but also by the thoughtfulness and care that went into it all. I really feel like a kid that got everything on her Christmas list. I am so so so grateful! Thank you so much Tnorth!
That's so sneaky, next year I will suspect everyone!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY MY PRESENT ARRIVED THANK YOU DOROTA!!!! The only sad thing is, I don't get to see the amazing insides of it until tomorrow, it is in Oregon and I am in North Carolina but I fly out at 5am tomorrow!! I was going to wait until Christmas to open it, but I have no patience I will rip that sucker apart lol! I only got one sneak peak of it:






I love the box, it is sooo cute!!!! Did you add that onto the packaging yourself or did you find some boxes like that? I love it!!
Thats such a pretty box!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok! So I got my gift a couple of days ago..yay!! Sorry it took me a while to post my reveal, but I found out I failed my NCLEX so needless to say I've been crying my eyes out and am caught in a stage of depression. BUT my SS gift has helped me feel so much better. I truly feel so lucky and blessed that @Hhummel was my SS! She got me THE BEST STUFF EVER!!! Without further ado...here's the stuff I got!!!
  Lots of Pics!









Here is Irys wondering who those cute kitties were! I was I a we when I first opened the box bc that cat bag was the first thing to pop out at me! I remember seeing that someone else got it as a gift and I thought it was the CUTEST thing ever. And now I have the same one!! Eeeee!









I'm in LOVE with these shades. Heather how did you know that I love dark colors!



Here's everything all together. She outdid herself! I feel so spoiled!! Look at the eyeshadow pallete...wow! It's got every color I'd ever need :-D






Sorry to hear you failed your test



 Loving all the cute cat stuff.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 21, 2013)

Day 7:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















First impression was more polka dots &amp; they match my nails! I was completely blown away when I opened it and found a lip tar!!! I totally did a happy dance when I saw it. Thanks [@]tgooberbutt[/@]


----------



## dotybird (Dec 21, 2013)

As promised, here are some of photos of my awesome gift from @ tnorth185:






Instead of listing everything that was included, I thought I would highlight some of the things that I really appreciated about the gift. 1. I loved that she included a note explaining why she had chosen each gift. 2. I loved that she included something that was indicative of her home state -- freeze dried ice cream since Huntsville, AL is known for its love of astronauts, space shuttles, etc. 3. I loved that she stalked my trades list and included two of my very favorites (Juice Beauty hydrating mist and the No. 4 prep and protect spray) and one that I was dying to try (the Suki scrub). 4. I loved that she not only included my favorite brands (Stila and Caudalie) but also some of her favorites for me to try (her favorite blush brush, body cream, face products, etc.) I could go on and on and on. Needless to say that I feel like one lucky girl and I am so so so thankful to @ tnorth185! PS- Not everything that was included in the box is pictured here... like the freeze dried ice cream, which I opened and ate immediately!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As promised, here are some of photos of my awesome gift from @ tnorth185:









Instead of listing everything that was included, I thought I would highlight some of the things that I really appreciated about the gift.

1. I loved that she included a note explaining why she had chosen each gift.

2. I loved that she included something that was indicative of her home state -- freeze dried ice cream since Huntsville, AL is known for its love of astronauts, space shuttles, etc.

3. I loved that she stalked my trades list and included two of my very favorites (Juice Beauty hydrating mist and the No. 4 prep and protect spray) and one that I was dying to try (the Suki scrub).

4. I loved that she not only included my favorite brands (Stila and Caudalie) but also some of her favorites for me to try (her favorite blush brush, body cream, face products, etc.)

I could go on and on and on. Needless to say that I feel like one lucky girl and I am so so so thankful to @ tnorth185!


PS- Not everything that was included in the box is pictured here... like the freeze dried ice cream, which I opened and ate immediately!
Great gift!

That is my favorite blush brush, too! I hope you love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love the willa wipes, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 21, 2013)

> YAY MY PRESENT ARRIVED THANK YOU DOROTA!!!! The only sad thing is, I don't get to see the amazing insides of it until tomorrow, it is in Oregon and I am in North Carolina but I fly out at 5am tomorrow!! I was going to wait until Christmas to open it, but I have no patience I will rip that sucker apart lol! I only got one sneak peak of it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yay!!! I'm so happy it arrived safely :-D and right on time! I can't wait for you to tear through that baby tomorrow. Enjoy!!! My mom works for the PO and they were selling Xmas themed boxes like those last year so once Xmas passed my mom saw the supervisor about to toss them so she took them for free! I've been waiting all year I finally be able to use one bc they are so cute!! I love snoopy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my first dog was named snoopy too


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

Every time I see more gifts, I get a little more antsy for my own to arrive. =p Patience, Slinka, patience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

I have refreshed my santee's tracking roughly 80000 times today. DELIVER FASTER, OMG. I am now extra grateful for my mailmain...he brings my packages first thing in the morning. I've been spoiled!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 21, 2013)

My SS's tracking just updated as delivered! I hope she likes it, it was the main thing she wanted and talked about.


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have refreshed my santee's tracking roughly 80000 times today. DELIVER FASTER, OMG. I am now extra grateful for my mailmain...he brings my packages first thing in the morning. I've been spoiled!
I did the same thing on the day it was due to be delivered, lol.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 21, 2013)

First impression was more polka dots &amp; they match my nails! I was completely blown away when I opened it and found a lip tar!!! I totally did a happy dance when I saw it. Thanks [@]tgooberbutt Hooray! Let me know what you think, ive heard such great things about them!


----------



## HHummel (Dec 21, 2013)

> Ok! So I got my gift a couple of days ago..yay!! Sorry it took me a while to post my reveal, but I found out I failed my NCLEX so needless to say I've been crying my eyes out and am caught in a stage of depression. BUT my SS gift has helped me feel so much better. I truly feel so lucky and blessed that @Hhummel was my SS! She got me THE BEST STUFF EVER!!! Without further ado...here's the stuff I got!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Here is Irys wondering who those cute kitties were! I was I a we when I first opened the box bc that cat bag was the first thing to pop out at me! I remember seeing that someone else got it as a gift and I thought it was the CUTEST thing ever. And now I have the same one!! Eeeee!









I'm in LOVE with these shades. Heather how did you know that I love dark colors!



Here's everything all together. She outdid herself! I feel so spoiled!! Look at the eyeshadow pallete...wow! It's got every color I'd ever need :-D






I'm so happy you love your gifts! I had a lot of fun stalking you. That kitty bag was definitely a post stalk. So, I had to hunt it down for you. It's so cute! I am in love with that eye shadow palette. It has so many great colors for fall and winter. I always get a ton of compliments on my makeup when I wear those shadows. When I saw it a month or two ago I picked up 3! One for my SS, mom, and me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know plenty of Nurses that had trouble with that exam. First instincts always. Don't let the wording of the questions second guess yourself. You know this stuff! Good luck next time. I'll be rooting for you! Merry Christmas!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 21, 2013)

> As promised, here are some of photos of my awesome gift from @ tnorth185:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay! So glad you liked it!


----------



## StickyLips (Dec 21, 2013)

My gift arrived this evening!  Thank you, Jordan!  I put it under my Christmas tree and will open it on Christmas day.  So excited and can't wait!


----------



## alterkate (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my goodies from my fabulous Secret Santa, Alterkate!!  

Yay! I'm glad everything arrived okay! I agonized over the color of that chubby stick so I hope it works for you! I kept going back and forth..."Does this one look more 'berry' colored or this one?" 



 I'm not a lip product kind of girl, so I wanted to make sure I got you what you wanted!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift arrived this evening!  Thank you, Jordan!  I put it under my Christmas tree and will open it on Christmas day.  So excited and can't wait!
Silly me forgot to put my note in the package or my username even on the outside, oops! I was worried because for a day the tracking showed up as status unknown after it said out for delivery yesterday, but then it finally updated today. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 22, 2013)

Part 2 (this series will probably be a total of 5 parts) of the Secret Santa present from @Sakura83!

I opened up a few presents today and after each one I yelped "Oh my...



...this is amazing!"  &lt;-- Literally with my mouth agape

 






 


 


 


 


 

@Sakura83 really combed through my wish list with a fine-toothed comb because all 3 of these items were on my SS wish list. The Klorane dry shampoo is my favorite dry shampoo! I already lit the Votivo candle and it smells wonderful. Finally, I am so excited that I get to try the Konjac sponge - I've read great reviews about it and it seems to be hard to find in a brick-and-mortar store! I really appreciate @Sakura83's attention to detail. Everything has been incredibly thoughtful (and I'm in a bit of disbelief that there are more items to un-wrap)!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sakura83 was my incredibly generous Secret Santa! 

I couldn't believe the box was from my Secret Santa because it totaled 5.4 lbs! 

Silver paper (with owls and holiday decor), all wrapped up in a gorgeous purple bow! These were *almost* too gorgeous to open.








[SIZE=1em]I literally gasped and just awed at the sight of this present.[/SIZE]

...*be still my heart*...so...many...L'occitane...hand...creams...

[SIZE=1em]This is so perfect - I work in healthcare and live in the NorthEast, so my hands get raw, dry and cracked during the Fall/Winter. [/SIZE]These are my holy grail winter hand creams because they are rich, but non-greasy. Also, I have been rationing my current tube of L'occitane hand cream because it only has a few more uses left in it (I just ordered a replacement tube from Sephora, but it hasn't arrived yet).

@sakura83 - It's as if you looked through my purse, took pity on my almost-loved-to-death container of hand cream and magically replenished it.








After opening box 1, I was shocked by its' sheer awesomeness and momentarily forgot that there was a box 2.    [SIZE=1em]So, [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]I'm going to stagger opening these items because I am just so happy with and overwhelmed by the contents of Box 1![/SIZE]    BTW - Box 2 is a container (which is also perfect because I recently had to buy containers to organize my beauty products) filled with products.   

   Box 2: More beautiful packaging and 2 cards! 


 
@sakura83 - I had to admire your Tetris skills!



 
I have no words for this...




So, I'll be opening a few gifts each day so that my heart doesn't explode out of love and appreciation for your generosity and thoughtfulness  



 

Yay! so glad your enjoying it. I love hand creams especially living out here in the mountains and knew that L'occitane would be perfect for you working in the health field especially during the winter months. One of my favorite things to give people when gifting is a box they can use so that was the whole idea behind the container as well. And its funny you mentioned the Tetris thing because I was thinking that when I finished putting it together, I'm just glad I was able to fit everything lol. Can't wait to see what you think of the rest! Enjoy! 


@Sakura83 Everything has been incredible (including the *timing* of the hand creams)! 





Based on the items that I've unwrapped, it seems that you did quite a bit of investigating! I feel like you know me and have great intuition! My boyfriend even said, 'She knows you better than I do' in regards to favorite products and wish lists (we don't exchange gifts and he just uses my skincare products, so he doesn't pay attention to brands/products).


----------



## mckondik (Dec 22, 2013)

@alterkate  quote isn't working, but the Chubby Stick is awesome! The color is perfect!  I really love it


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 22, 2013)

Day 9 &amp; Day 10 ... Almost time for the big reveal. Pretty excited to try the BB Cream &amp;! Suki products. I have never tried any of these variations. 

Much thanks again to the fabulous @Jamie P!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As promised, here are some of photos of my awesome gift from @ tnorth185:









Instead of listing everything that was included, I thought I would highlight some of the things that I really appreciated about the gift.

1. I loved that she included a note explaining why she had chosen each gift.

2. I loved that she included something that was indicative of her home state -- freeze dried ice cream since Huntsville, AL is known for its love of astronauts, space shuttles, etc.

3. I loved that she stalked my trades list and included two of my very favorites (Juice Beauty hydrating mist and the No. 4 prep and protect spray) and one that I was dying to try (the Suki scrub).

4. I loved that she not only included my favorite brands (Stila and Caudalie) but also some of her favorites for me to try (her favorite blush brush, body cream, face products, etc.)

I could go on and on and on. Needless to say that I feel like one lucky girl and I am so so so thankful to @ tnorth185!


PS- Not everything that was included in the box is pictured here... like the freeze dried ice cream, which I opened and ate immediately!
Freeze dried ice cream sounds yummy! Sounds like you had a very thoughtful SS.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First impression was more polka dots &amp; they match my nails! I was completely blown away when I opened it and found a lip tar!!!
I totally did a happy dance when I saw it. Thanks tgooberbutt&lt;br /&gt; &lt;br /&gt; Hooray! Let me know what you think, ive heard such great things about them!
I will let you know when I try it. I had to explain what it was to the hubby last night, he was confused by the idea of a lip tar lol.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Part 2 (this series will probably be a total of 5 parts) of the Secret Santa present from @Sakura83!

I opened up a few presents today and after each one I yelped "Oh my...




...this is amazing!"  &lt;-- Literally with my mouth agape

 






 


 


 


 


 

@Sakura83 really combed through my wish list with a fine-toothed comb because all 3 of these items were on my SS wish list. The Klorane dry shampoo is my favorite dry shampoo! I already lit the Votivo candle and it smells wonderful. Finally, I am so excited that I get to try the Konjac sponge - I've read great reviews about it and it seems to be hard to find in a brick-and-mortar store! I really appreciate @Sakura83's attention to detail. Everything has been incredibly thoughtful (and I'm in a bit of disbelief that there are more items to un-wrap)!   





Oh nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 9 &amp; Day 10 ... Almost time for the big reveal. Pretty excited to try the BB Cream &amp;! Suki products. I have never tried any of these variations.

Much thanks again to the fabulous @Jamie P!!!




Cant wait to see your big reveal!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2013)

Day8:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Another beautifully wrapped gift from [@]tgooberbutt[/@]! These eye shadows are gorgeous and I loved the note that came with it. Today I was wondering if I should open one gift a day and then open the rest on the 25th or if I should keep doing one gift a day until I'm done? I was asking the hubby for his opinion and he says why don't you just ask the ladies on MUT? Love it when he comes up with great ideas. So what do you ladies think? Let me know.


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok, I couldn't wait until Christmas, lol.  Here is part 2 of the reveal from the lovely @heather4602.

Gorgeous nail polishes in purple, my favorite color!  I am super excited to try the Darling Diva polish since it's one of Heather's favorite brands!   

 

Make-up tools!  YES!!!  I was in desperate need of a new powder brush, so thank you for being thorough when reading my wish list 









Super cute bow earrings!  I'm wearing them right now!





Another one of Heather's favorites: Mally Waterproof Eyeliner in Sailor.  This looks gorgeous, and I can't wait to try a different color eyeliner!





OMG, how cool are these socks?!  I love them 









Three different paraben-free masks!  Looking forward to trying these! 





And a body shop gift set with body butter, shower gel, and loofah.  I'm obsessed with their body butter, but I've never tried this scent.  Thank you so much!





 
Thanks again, Heather!  I love everything!  You did a great job of finding things I'd like, and I'm so glad you listened when I said I wanted to try your favorite beauty items.  I am so excited to try out the new brands you introduced me to!  I feel so lucky to have such a thoughtful and generous secret santa


----------



## slinka (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't know how those with 12 days and stuff where you have to wait do it...I tried to lie to myself and say I'd *try* to wait....I know, for sure, that I just couldn't. lol. I'm too much of a 5 year old on the inside.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 22, 2013)

My secret Santa was Grace! (Although she didn't leave her s/n, Grace! Who are you?) It was delivered today, and was a huge shock because it is Sunday and the post office brought it! I am soooooooooo happy, I couldn't believe how thoughtful her gift was. Pictures after the jump


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



She got me all the lip products, a paper face mask, an adorable perfume mini, a beautiful mini perfume, and a bag full of my favorite snack: chocolate covered pretzels! Also mini liqueur chocolates!!






My parents dog helped.





In case you want to see all the bathroom selfies from when I tried on the lip tars:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My secret Santa was Grace! (Although she didn't leave her s/n, Grace! Who are you?) It was delivered today, and was a huge shock because it is Sunday and the post office brought it! I am soooooooooo happy, I couldn't believe how thoughtful her gift was. Pictures after the jump She got me all the lip products, a paper face mask, an adorable perfume mini, a beautiful mini perfume, and a bag full of my favorite snack: chocolate covered pretzels! Also mini liqueur chocolates!!








My parents dog helped.



In case you want to see all the bathroom selfies from when I tried on the lip tars: 











OOH OOH I Know!! lol but I will let her come on and tell you


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 22, 2013)

> I don't know how those with 12 days and stuff where you have to wait do it...I tried to lie to myself and say I'd *try* to wait....I know, for sure, that I just couldn't. lol. I'm too much of a 5 year old on the inside.


 I opened my SS Nails box over the course of three days. And, I finally mostly opened it because I was attempting to get my room a bit cleaned up. I wanted to put everything away. Less clutter! At least, that's what I told myself. It's been fun doing the 12 Days SS. It gives me something to look forward to everyday. I've been enjoying opening it up slowly. I don't find it hard to not peek. But, I am looking forward to Day 12 now. I can see four very lovely packages wrapped!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I opened my SS Nails box over the course of three days. And, I finally mostly opened it because I was attempting to get my room a bit cleaned up. I wanted to put everything away. Less clutter! At least, that's what I told myself.

It's been fun doing the 12 Days SS. It gives me something to look forward to everyday. I've been enjoying opening it up slowly. I don't find it hard to not peek. But, I am looking forward to Day 12 now. I can see four very lovely packages wrapped!
I couldn't have waited hahaha! I will say it's super fun watching you open them slow though! It's like a present for me each day!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Part 2 (this series will probably be a total of 5 parts) of the Secret Santa present from @Sakura83!

I opened up a few presents today and after each one I yelped "Oh my...



...this is amazing!"  &lt;-- Literally with my mouth agape

 






 


 


 


 


 

@Sakura83 really combed through my wish list with a fine-toothed comb because all 3 of these items were on my SS wish list. The Klorane dry shampoo is my favorite dry shampoo! I already lit the Votivo candle and it smells wonderful. Finally, I am so excited that I get to try the Konjac sponge - I've read great reviews about it and it seems to be hard to find in a brick-and-mortar store! I really appreciate @Sakura83's attention to detail. Everything has been incredibly thoughtful (and I'm in a bit of disbelief that there are more items to un-wrap)!   



 

I HAD to buy myself a Konjac sponge too ! and I love it so far, part of the fun of shopping for you was learning and/or trying new things and this was one of it. It took a lot of self control to not want to buy two of everything lol 



 And that votivo candle smells amazing!! I'll definitely be buying more of those soon!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 22, 2013)

I figured it out!! [@]FormosaHoney[/@] you are incredible!! Thank you x10000 !


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 22, 2013)

I knew who it was as soon as you said Grace. What a great gift!!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My secret Santa was Grace! (Although she didn't leave her s/n, Grace! Who are you?) It was delivered today, and was a huge shock because it is Sunday and the post office brought it! I am soooooooooo happy, I couldn't believe how thoughtful her gift was. Pictures after the jump She got me all the lip products, a paper face mask, an adorable perfume mini, a beautiful mini perfume, and a bag full of my favorite snack: chocolate covered pretzels! Also mini liqueur chocolates!!








My parents dog helped.



In case you want to see all the bathroom selfies from when I tried on the lip tars: 











Cute!! Great stuff!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Day8:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Another beautifully wrapped gift from [@]tgooberbutt[/@]! These eye shadows are gorgeous and I loved the note that came with it. Today I was wondering if I should open one gift a day and then open the rest on the 25th or if I should keep doing one gift a day until I'm done? I was asking the hubby for his opinion and he says why don't you just ask the ladies on MUT? Love it when he comes up with great ideas. So what do you ladies think? Let me know. I would continue opening one gift a day. That way the fun continues after Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally! I've made it to a computer so I can give my big Secret Santa reveal! 





I was incredibly lucky to receive @Jac13 as my Secret Santa. She sent me a heaping pile of gifts that we very thoughtful and amazing!

Without further ado, My reveal:





Enter the spoiler tag for contents!



Spoiler











Look at that box popping open! And how gorgeous is that box?!





First look upon opening the pretty box. EEEEEPP! SO exctied! 









Wrapped presents laid out. I could of sworn the white square was a CD and the larger rectangle had to be a DVD. I don't know what I was thinking, But I was super excited to tear it all open.





Owl wrapping paper!!! It's not secret, I'm owl obsessed. I work night shift, so I'm definitely a "night owl". I also have tons of owl earrings, a fairly large owl tattoo, owl necklace, and my house is sprinkled with owl decorations. I'm definitely loving the pretty wrapping paper!





First present I tore open was the orange box. And boy, did it smell delicious! I've just recently tried Lush products for the first time. One being a mask and the other being a makeup remover. I'm SO SUPER excited to try more things. The face and body scrub was something on my wish list. An employee tried it out on my arm, but I decided to buy the other things. As I walked out of the mall, I was kicking myself in the butt for not getting it. I couldn't stop touching the soft spot on my arm and sniffing it. It was amazing. Also included in the Orange Jelly soap bar. It smells very citrus-y. Very energizing and this needs to go into my shower ASAP!









Continuing to feed my obsession, I unwrapped this beautiful journal. I LOVE IT! It's gorgeous green, it's artsy and it's entirely perfect for my to jot my thoughts away getting lost.









Look at all those pretties!!!! Bonus: Mr. Milo Oliver Sebastian! I mentioned I wanted to try bolder colors and Jennifer delivered. I have to be the only MUA who hasn't tried Color Tattoo and I can't wait! It's a gorgeous teal. Those three single eye shadows and two liners are going to create an amazing eye and I can't wait to play with them. Jennifer wrote in her card that she was looking for colors inspired by the Hunger Games. When I see them I think of this picture:





Love, love, love!!! I'm excited to create a look that will being my hazel eyes out. This colors are fabulous.





And did you see the Too Faced palette?! I squealed with such delight! The green (sequin) in that palette is a dark hunterish/evergreen. It's hands down, sexy. I love Too Faced shadows. I love the directions for idea inspirations. And this is right all up in my ally. It's really a wonder I don't own this yet. How did you know, Jennifer? It's perfect! All the colors are so pretty! And that magenta (bright eyes)! As a person with a serious palette addiction, I don't have anything in my collection like these. I also mentioned I'm a bit of a blush idiot, and it's fantastic that this palette includes a beautiful blush and a luminizer. YAY! 





There's a watermelon flavored LipSmacker in there. As I was opening my gifts, it's the exact flavor that was currently in my pocket and on it's way out (I use LipSmacker so much, I go through a tube in a week!). 





All the gifts together. I am just beyond happy. ALL THE PRETTIES!! 










Jennifer's card.





Even the card contained more awesome things to try! Love! 






MUT Secret Santa was a ton of fun and it was amazing to get to be apart of it and share in the experience. Thank you, Jennifer for thinking of me of this holiday season. You picked out gifts that, I swear, you must of really taken to time to get to know me. I love everything so much. And I am in awe of your generosity. I'm so grateful and I appreciate you taking the time to do this. You're the best!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 23, 2013)

Everything looks so wonderful ladies!  Even though I have received my packages and my santees have received theirs, it is still so much fun seeing all of the reveals!  I am heading over to do an early Christmas tonight with my mother--and now I know that I should just bring her cats boxes next year!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally! I've made it to a computer so I can give my big Secret Santa reveal! 





I was incredibly lucky to receive @Jac13 as my Secret Santa. She sent me a heaping pile of gifts that we very thoughtful and amazing!

Without further ado, My reveal:





Enter the spoiler tag for contents!



Spoiler











Look at that box popping open! And how gorgeous is that box?!





First look upon opening the pretty box. EEEEEPP! SO exctied! 









Wrapped presents laid out. I could of sworn the white square was a CD and the larger rectangle had to be a DVD. I don't know what I was thinking, But I was super excited to tear it all open.





Owl wrapping paper!!! It's not secret, I'm owl obsessed. I work night shift, so I'm definitely a "night owl". I also have tons of owl earrings, a fairly large owl tattoo, owl necklace, and my house is sprinkled with owl decorations. I'm definitely loving the pretty wrapping paper!





First present I tore open was the orange box. And boy, did it smell delicious! I've just recently tried Lush products for the first time. One being a mask and the other being a makeup remover. I'm SO SUPER excited to try more things. The face and body scrub was something on my wish list. An employee tried it out on my arm, but I decided to buy the other things. As I walked out of the mall, I was kicking myself in the butt for not getting it. I couldn't stop touching the soft spot on my arm and sniffing it. It was amazing. Also included in the Orange Jelly soap bar. It smells very citrus-y. Very energizing and this needs to go into my shower ASAP!









Continuing to feed my obsession, I unwrapped this beautiful journal. I LOVE IT! It's gorgeous green, it's artsy and it's entirely perfect for my to jot my thoughts away getting lost.









Look at all those pretties!!!! Bonus: Mr. Milo Oliver Sebastian! I mentioned I wanted to try bolder colors and Jennifer delivered. I have to be the only MUA who hasn't tried Color Tattoo and I can't wait! It's a gorgeous teal. Those three single eye shadows and two liners are going to create an amazing eye and I can't wait to play with them. Jennifer wrote in her card that she was looking for colors inspired by the Hunger Games. When I see them I think of this picture:





Love, love, love!!! I'm excited to create a look that will being my hazel eyes out. This colors are fabulous.





And did you see the Too Faced palette?! I squealed with such delight! The green (sequin) in that palette is a dark hunterish/evergreen. It's hands down, sexy. I love Too Faced shadows. I love the directions for idea inspirations. And this is right all up in my ally. It's really a wonder I don't own this yet. How did you know, Jennifer? It's perfect! All the colors are so pretty! And that magenta (bright eyes)! As a person with a serious palette addiction, I don't have anything in my collection like these. I also mentioned I'm a bit of a blush idiot, and it's fantastic that this palette includes a beautiful blush and a luminizer. YAY! 





There's a watermelon flavored LipSmacker in there. As I was opening my gifts, it's the exact flavor that was currently in my pocket and on it's way out (I use LipSmacker so much, I go through a tube in a week!). 





All the gifts together. I am just beyond happy. ALL THE PRETTIES!! 









Jennifer's card.





Even the card contained more awesome things to try! Love! 






MUT Secret Santa was a ton of fun and it was amazing to get to be apart of it and share in the experience. Thank you, Jennifer for thinking of me of this holiday season. You picked out gifts that, I swear, you must of really taken to time to get to know me. I love everything so much. And I am in awe of your generosity. I'm so grateful and I appreciate you taking the time to do this. You're the best! 




This is awesome! That Too Faced palette is gorgeous! I think next year I'm going to ask for colors outside of my comfort zone (is it sad that I'm already thinking about next year?)


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Finally! I've made it to a computer so I can give my big Secret Santa reveal!Â :xmas: I was incredibly lucky to receive @Jac13 Â as my Secret Santa. She sent me a heaping pile of gifts that we very thoughtful and amazing! Without further ado, My reveal:
> 
> Enter the spoiler tag for contents!
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



MUT Secret Santa was a ton of fun and it was amazing to get to be apart of it and share in the experience.Â Thank you, Jennifer for thinking of me of this holiday season. You picked out gifts that, I swear, you must of really taken to time to get to know me. I love everything so much. And I am in awe of your generosity. I'm so grateful and I appreciate you taking the time to do this. You're the best!Â :clap Yaaaay!!! I am so glad you liked it. I kept thinking "how bold is too bold?" So I tried to play it safe and went with colors that complemented each other. @HHummel I enjoyed reading your posts and getting to know a glimpse of you. Thank you for introducing me to Too Faced. I wouldn't have thought about it if it wasn't on your post nor Lush. Yes!!! There products are divine. I hope you enjoy many days and nights playing with your lovelies.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 23, 2013)

@lioness90 I am also thinking about going bigger next year. This has been an un expectant pleasure. I like to call it a delightful distraction.


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 23, 2013)

I got my secret Santa gift from heartsandwhimsy! It was amazing! My computer is acting crazy with loading pictures but I am going to keep trying! It was a an awesome assortment of items! I wore the pretty scarf the very next day! I was also completely in love the Deborah Lippmann mini bag with the two minis! She is one of my favorite that I can never afford! It was also crazy because I had just lost my amethyst eyeliner from IPSY so it was so great to get another! I also had used almost my whole mini Baker Street from Nails Inc up so I was excited to get another! Thank you heartsandwhimsy for being so generous! Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Charity1217 (Dec 23, 2013)

MY GIFT IS HERE!!!!!!!!!! I've been so excited to get it since I got the peach slip in my mailbox Satutday (my post office is closed Saturdays). I'm driving into town on a mad dash to finish Christmas shopping. After trying to cut the box open while driving I realized I wasn't being safe and couldn't enjoy my present if I crashed. So I'll have to wait to open the presents. I will say the box smells amazing! I don't know what it is but it's heavenly. I love pretty scented things. I wear perfume even when I'm at home and love to have scented candles or wax burning. My wonderful Secret Santa is @latinafeminista. I haven't opened anything yet but the card and already I'm almost in tears. She's so thoughtful and in so lucky to have gotten her. Thank you @latinafeminista! I'll post pictures and such when I get home and can use my computer.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 23, 2013)

For everyone dealing with PO issues, USPS is on my nerves too right now... I had a trade package shipped to me on 12/13 from Chicago - It went to a processing center in PA, then disappeared for about 4 days.  Then it popped up at a processing center in freakin' SALT LAKE CITY, UT (I think it wanted to visit @slinka ), then vanished - and yesterday was scanned in Rochester, NY.  Someday it'll reach me in NC.

It held the English Laundry perfumes, which I expect to be in smithereens by now, no matter how carefully packaged!

(I want to emphasize that I in no way blame the sender.  She is absolutely wonderful, and USPS is to blame for all the craziness.)  I've now decided to name the package Squiffy, and I'm going to relax and enjoy all of Squiffy's Wild Adventures across the US.  If anyone is in/near Rochester, please wave to Squiffy as he goes by!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For everyone dealing with PO issues, USPS is on my nerves too right now... I had a trade package shipped to me on 12/13 from Chicago - It went to a processing center in PA, then disappeared for about 4 days.  Then it popped up at a processing center in freakin' SALT LAKE CITY, UT (I think it wanted to visit @slinka ), then vanished - and yesterday was scanned in Rochester, NY.  Someday it'll reach me in NC.

It held the English Laundry perfumes, which I expect to be in smithereens by now, no matter how carefully packaged!

(I want to emphasize that I in no way blame the sender.  She is absolutely wonderful, and USPS is to blame for all the craziness.)  I've now decided to name the package Squiffy, and I'm going to relax and enjoy all of Squiffy's Wild Adventures across the US.  If anyone is in/near Rochester, please wave to Squiffy as he goes by!

I so want it to get to you!  C'mon USPS.. work with me please!  I'm never using USPS again.. Fedex forever.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 23, 2013)

AHHH! I came home early from my trip and all I can say is @Dayo Steph spoiled me rotten!!!! Thank you so much. I love everything so so so so so so much. I can't wait to play with all the goody!!!





There's a note telling me not to look at the note until I open everything......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Such cute packaging, and I LOVE the brush holder. Putting all of my brushes into it tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The scarf is SO beautiful!!!!





I love everything so so so much. The note at the end explains why she put what she did in the box. It couldn't have been more perfect. I love everything. The blush palette is perfect and amazing, I love the colors. I have almost the entire GDE collection, yet @Dayo Steph managed to get me the colors I still don't have, just amazing!!!
I could go on and on about how spoiled I feel. Thank you so much!!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 23, 2013)

> I got my secret Santa gift from heartsandwhimsy! It was amazing! My computer is acting crazy with loading pictures but I am going to keep trying! It was a an awesome assortment of items! I wore the pretty scarf the very next day! I was also completely in love the Deborah Lippmann mini bag with the two minis! She is one of my favorite that I can never afford! It was also crazy because I had just lost my amethyst eyeliner from IPSY so it was so great to get another! I also had used almost my whole mini Baker Street from Nails Inc up so I was excited to get another! Thank you heartsandwhimsy for being so generous! Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


 Yaaaay!!! I'm so glad you liked your gifts!!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 23, 2013)

> AHHH! I came home early from my trip and all I can say is @Dayo Steph Â spoiled me rotten!!!! Thank you so much. I love everything so so so so so so much. I can't wait to play with all the goody!!! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look at all the pretty things!!!!! &lt;3
> ...





Spoiler: Look at all the pretty things!!!!! &lt;3



I could go on and on about how spoiled I feel. Thank you so much!!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 I'm so glad you liked everything. You mentioned you loved blush and GDE, I was worried I was sending you a bag of dupes! Yay for an early reveal, too! Hope you have a faboo holiday! It was so much fun to shop for you


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I couldn't wait until Christmas, lol.  Here is part 2 of the reveal from the lovely @heather4602.

Gorgeous nail polishes in purple, my favorite color!  I am super excited to try the Darling Diva polish since it's one of Heather's favorite brands!   

 

Make-up tools!  YES!!!  I was in desperate need of a new powder brush, so thank you for being thorough when reading my wish list 









Super cute bow earrings!  I'm wearing them right now!





Another one of Heather's favorites: Mally Waterproof Eyeliner in Sailor.  This looks gorgeous, and I can't wait to try a different color eyeliner!





OMG, how cool are these socks?!  I love them 









Three different paraben-free masks!  Looking forward to trying these!





And a body shop gift set with body butter, shower gel, and loofah.  I'm obsessed with their body butter, but I've never tried this scent.  Thank you so much!





 
Thanks again, Heather!  I love everything!  You did a great job of finding things I'd like, and I'm so glad you listened when I said I wanted to try your favorite beauty items.  I am so excited to try out the new brands you introduced me to!  I feel so lucky to have such a thoughtful and generous secret santa 





Those earrings and socks are adorable! I got that Body Shop scent in my November glossybox and I love it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know how those with 12 days and stuff where you have to wait do it...I tried to lie to myself and say I'd *try* to wait....I know, for sure, that I just couldn't. lol. I'm too much of a 5 year old on the inside.
I didn't know I had this much will power lol!  it has been really nice to open up a gift everyday. It has given me something to look forward to, this last week has been really difficult and opening these gifts have definitely given me a reason to smile.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My secret Santa was Grace! (Although she didn't leave her s/n, Grace! Who are you?) It was delivered today, and was a huge shock because it is Sunday and the post office brought it! I am soooooooooo happy, I couldn't believe how thoughtful her gift was. Pictures after the jump She got me all the lip products, a paper face mask, an adorable perfume mini, a beautiful mini perfume, and a bag full of my favorite snack: chocolate covered pretzels! Also mini liqueur chocolates!!








My parents dog helped.



In case you want to see all the bathroom selfies from when I tried on the lip tars: 











Love everything you got, those lip tars look amazing on you! That  dog is adorable.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 23, 2013)

That makeup brush holder came out great @Dayo Steph !  Very pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally! I've made it to a computer so I can give my big Secret Santa reveal! 





I was incredibly lucky to receive @Jac13 as my Secret Santa. She sent me a heaping pile of gifts that we very thoughtful and amazing!

Without further ado, My reveal:





Enter the spoiler tag for contents!



Spoiler











Look at that box popping open! And how gorgeous is that box?!





First look upon opening the pretty box. EEEEEPP! SO exctied! 









Wrapped presents laid out. I could of sworn the white square was a CD and the larger rectangle had to be a DVD. I don't know what I was thinking, But I was super excited to tear it all open.





Owl wrapping paper!!! It's not secret, I'm owl obsessed. I work night shift, so I'm definitely a "night owl". I also have tons of owl earrings, a fairly large owl tattoo, owl necklace, and my house is sprinkled with owl decorations. I'm definitely loving the pretty wrapping paper!





First present I tore open was the orange box. And boy, did it smell delicious! I've just recently tried Lush products for the first time. One being a mask and the other being a makeup remover. I'm SO SUPER excited to try more things. The face and body scrub was something on my wish list. An employee tried it out on my arm, but I decided to buy the other things. As I walked out of the mall, I was kicking myself in the butt for not getting it. I couldn't stop touching the soft spot on my arm and sniffing it. It was amazing. Also included in the Orange Jelly soap bar. It smells very citrus-y. Very energizing and this needs to go into my shower ASAP!









Continuing to feed my obsession, I unwrapped this beautiful journal. I LOVE IT! It's gorgeous green, it's artsy and it's entirely perfect for my to jot my thoughts away getting lost.









Look at all those pretties!!!! Bonus: Mr. Milo Oliver Sebastian! I mentioned I wanted to try bolder colors and Jennifer delivered. I have to be the only MUA who hasn't tried Color Tattoo and I can't wait! It's a gorgeous teal. Those three single eye shadows and two liners are going to create an amazing eye and I can't wait to play with them. Jennifer wrote in her card that she was looking for colors inspired by the Hunger Games. When I see them I think of this picture:





Love, love, love!!! I'm excited to create a look that will being my hazel eyes out. This colors are fabulous.





And did you see the Too Faced palette?! I squealed with such delight! The green (sequin) in that palette is a dark hunterish/evergreen. It's hands down, sexy. I love Too Faced shadows. I love the directions for idea inspirations. And this is right all up in my ally. It's really a wonder I don't own this yet. How did you know, Jennifer? It's perfect! All the colors are so pretty! And that magenta (bright eyes)! As a person with a serious palette addiction, I don't have anything in my collection like these. I also mentioned I'm a bit of a blush idiot, and it's fantastic that this palette includes a beautiful blush and a luminizer. YAY! 





There's a watermelon flavored LipSmacker in there. As I was opening my gifts, it's the exact flavor that was currently in my pocket and on it's way out (I use LipSmacker so much, I go through a tube in a week!).





All the gifts together. I am just beyond happy. ALL THE PRETTIES!! 









Jennifer's card.





Even the card contained more awesome things to try! Love! 






MUT Secret Santa was a ton of fun and it was amazing to get to be apart of it and share in the experience. Thank you, Jennifer for thinking of me of this holiday season. You picked out gifts that, I swear, you must of really taken to time to get to know me. I love everything so much. And I am in awe of your generosity. I'm so grateful and I appreciate you taking the time to do this. You're the best! 




Those are awesome gifts, everyone here is so thoughtful!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For everyone dealing with PO issues, USPS is on my nerves too right now... I had a trade package shipped to me on 12/13 from Chicago - It went to a processing center in PA, then disappeared for about 4 days.  Then it popped up at a processing center in freakin' SALT LAKE CITY, UT (I think it wanted to visit @slinka ), then vanished - and yesterday was scanned in Rochester, NY.  Someday it'll reach me in NC.

It held the English Laundry perfumes, which I expect to be in smithereens by now, no matter how carefully packaged!

(I want to emphasize that I in no way blame the sender.  She is absolutely wonderful, and USPS is to blame for all the craziness.)  I've now decided to name the package Squiffy, and I'm going to relax and enjoy all of Squiffy's Wild Adventures across the US.  If anyone is in/near Rochester, please wave to Squiffy as he goes by!
Yeah its pretty lame right now, my brother just sent my xmas gift on the 20th and that's coming from Los Angeles!!! and its here now and its the 23rd and yet my nail santee gift was sent off by the 14th and it has yet to arrive to her!!!! so frustrating. I just hope my santee isn't too upset about her gift being late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it arrives to her by tomorrow but we will see.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally! I've made it to a computer so I can give my big Secret Santa reveal! 





I was incredibly lucky to receive @Jac13 as my Secret Santa. She sent me a heaping pile of gifts that we very thoughtful and amazing!

Without further ado, My reveal:





Enter the spoiler tag for contents!



Spoiler











Look at that box popping open! And how gorgeous is that box?!





First look upon opening the pretty box. EEEEEPP! SO exctied! 









Wrapped presents laid out. I could of sworn the white square was a CD and the larger rectangle had to be a DVD. I don't know what I was thinking, But I was super excited to tear it all open.





Owl wrapping paper!!! It's not secret, I'm owl obsessed. I work night shift, so I'm definitely a "night owl". I also have tons of owl earrings, a fairly large owl tattoo, owl necklace, and my house is sprinkled with owl decorations. I'm definitely loving the pretty wrapping paper!





First present I tore open was the orange box. And boy, did it smell delicious! I've just recently tried Lush products for the first time. One being a mask and the other being a makeup remover. I'm SO SUPER excited to try more things. The face and body scrub was something on my wish list. An employee tried it out on my arm, but I decided to buy the other things. As I walked out of the mall, I was kicking myself in the butt for not getting it. I couldn't stop touching the soft spot on my arm and sniffing it. It was amazing. Also included in the Orange Jelly soap bar. It smells very citrus-y. Very energizing and this needs to go into my shower ASAP!









Continuing to feed my obsession, I unwrapped this beautiful journal. I LOVE IT! It's gorgeous green, it's artsy and it's entirely perfect for my to jot my thoughts away getting lost.









Look at all those pretties!!!! Bonus: Mr. Milo Oliver Sebastian! I mentioned I wanted to try bolder colors and Jennifer delivered. I have to be the only MUA who hasn't tried Color Tattoo and I can't wait! It's a gorgeous teal. Those three single eye shadows and two liners are going to create an amazing eye and I can't wait to play with them. Jennifer wrote in her card that she was looking for colors inspired by the Hunger Games. When I see them I think of this picture:





Love, love, love!!! I'm excited to create a look that will being my hazel eyes out. This colors are fabulous.





And did you see the Too Faced palette?! I squealed with such delight! The green (sequin) in that palette is a dark hunterish/evergreen. It's hands down, sexy. I love Too Faced shadows. I love the directions for idea inspirations. And this is right all up in my ally. It's really a wonder I don't own this yet. How did you know, Jennifer? It's perfect! All the colors are so pretty! And that magenta (bright eyes)! As a person with a serious palette addiction, I don't have anything in my collection like these. I also mentioned I'm a bit of a blush idiot, and it's fantastic that this palette includes a beautiful blush and a luminizer. YAY! 





There's a watermelon flavored LipSmacker in there. As I was opening my gifts, it's the exact flavor that was currently in my pocket and on it's way out (I use LipSmacker so much, I go through a tube in a week!).





All the gifts together. I am just beyond happy. ALL THE PRETTIES!! 









Jennifer's card.





Even the card contained more awesome things to try! Love! 






MUT Secret Santa was a ton of fun and it was amazing to get to be apart of it and share in the experience. Thank you, Jennifer for thinking of me of this holiday season. You picked out gifts that, I swear, you must of really taken to time to get to know me. I love everything so much. And I am in awe of your generosity. I'm so grateful and I appreciate you taking the time to do this. You're the best! 




This is awesome! That Too Faced palette is gorgeous! I think next year I'm going to ask for colors outside of my comfort zone (is it sad that I'm already thinking about next year?)

Not all!  I am definitely doing this next year.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHHH! I came home early from my trip and all I can say is @Dayo Steph spoiled me rotten!!!! Thank you so much. I love everything so so so so so so much. I can't wait to play with all the goody!!!





There's a note telling me not to look at the note until I open everything......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Such cute packaging, and I LOVE the brush holder. Putting all of my brushes into it tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The scarf is SO beautiful!!!!





I love everything so so so much. The note at the end explains why she put what she did in the box. It couldn't have been more perfect. I love everything. The blush palette is perfect and amazing, I love the colors. I have almost the entire GDE collection, yet @Dayo Steph managed to get me the colors I still don't have, just amazing!!!
I could go on and on about how spoiled I feel. Thank you so much!!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3

Nice gifts, that brush holder is so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 9:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I squealed when I opened this! I had given up on getting this color. I missed it in both the German and American glossybox. Thank you for your effort in getting this for me,I truly appreciate it [@]tgooberbutt[/@]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 9: 






I squealed when I opened this! I had given up on getting this color. I missed it in both the German and American glossybox. Thank you for your effort in getting this for me,I truly appreciate it @tgooberbutt
THat is one of my favorite lipsticks! I have two of them! It's the perfect natural pink for me when I want to go subtle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am almost a month late in postin this, but my SS sent me part of my gift before Thanksgiving. It was the nails inc. The After Party and she shipped it through Sephora and left the note "A little something to keep your holiday spirits bright before the rest of your Secret Santa gift arrives. Happy Holidays! - Secret Santa from MUT" I can't wait until the rest comes to me.



Bad photo, sorry about that. I only took a quick photo on my phone when it first arrived and by now they have all been used. Thank you to whoever my SS is! I am enjoying the first part!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay, I cheated and opened Day 11 &amp; *drumroll* Day 12 today, since we're traveling early tomorrow.

Here's a Recap of Days 1 - 11, which were pretty spectacular on their own. It's absolutely crazy as I scroll through the collaged pics.

Lip gloss, Perfumes, Moisturizers, Nail Polishes, Lotions, BB Creams, etc. So many great items! And, so many new brands for me, too.



 























And, finally... It's Day 12... I'm so excited for the big reveal! I couldn't be happier with my new pretties.





1.) Pacifica - Indian Coconut Nectar Trio

I fell in love with Pacifica this summer, after receiving something in my Ipsy Glam Bag. I had bought a few of the rollerballs (Island Vanilla, Tuscan Blood Orange, Ruby Guava.) I've been dying to try Indian Coconut. It was on my wish list. Plus, I've never tried the Pacifica body butter or lip quench. I love body butters and lip glosses, so this is a winner for me. I have been loving my Ipsy Be Delectable Coconut Cream lotion, so I'll have to add this to my rotation. The irony is I seriously almost bought this set this week with the Target 10% Coupon. I'm glad I was patient and waited on it. Haha.

2.) Victoria Secret Crystal Kiss Body Mist &amp; Lotion

The bottle describes it as refreshing Winter Citrus and Angel Lily scent. Love it! I had never heard of this specific fragrance before. I bought Love Spell a few weeks ago, which is one of my favorites. This one is definitely going in my rotation. Smells so yummy! And, both full size, too. I'm going to be smelling great.

3.) Soap and Glory - Good, Butter, Best Body Butters

I had never heard of Soap &amp; Glory, until stalking the SS Nail Reveals. I absolutely love lotions and body butters. I've been using the Body Shop satsuma lately. So, I'm thrilled to have some new body butters in my rotation. Again, I actually was planning to purchase this item. It's been sitting in my Sephora cart. I would have never imagined my SS would buy it for me, since I definitely didn't have it on a Wish List or anything. So cool! And, the scents below sound amazing...

The Righteous is scented with the luxurious and timeless aromas of bergamot, rose, and peach.

Sugar Crush features the fresh, mouthwatering scent of sweet lime.

Butter Yourself is scented with pungent yuzu fruit and rich fig aromas

*Thank you, soooooo much, @Jamie P !*

From dog treats to types of products to brands to scents to wrapping colors... You nailed everything!

I know I've rambled on a few times now, but I have such a stressful year-end with my job in Corporate Finance. It's really been a difficult few weeks. In fact, even on my 1st Day of Christmas vacation today, I spent most of the day working from home. This 12 Days of Secret Santa'ness has really given me something to look forward to this year. It's really helped me de-stress and get into the holiday spirit. I never imagined gifts from a "stranger" could be so thoughtful.

I joked with my boyfriend that you MUT ladies will have to help him shop next year. Both my SS &amp; SS Nails really did such an amazing job. Thanks, ladies.

And, HAPPY HOLIDAYS, MUT'ers. For everyone traveling as well this week, I hope you have a blessed and safe holiday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 23, 2013)

> Okay, I cheated and opened Day 11 &amp; *drumroll* Day 12 today, since we're traveling early tomorrow. Here's a Recap of Days 1 - 11, which were pretty spectacular on their own. It's absolutely crazy as I scroll through the collaged pics. Lip gloss, Perfumes, Moisturizers, Nail Polishes, Lotions, BB Creams, etc. So many great items! And, so many new brands for me, too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Days 1-11 :) /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Days 1-11 :) /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



And, finally... It's Day 12... I'm so excited for the big reveal! I couldn't be happier with my new pretties. 

 1.) Pacifica - Indian Coconut Nectar Trio I fell in love with Pacifica this summer, after receiving something in my Ipsy Glam Bag. I had bought a few of the rollerballs (Island Vanilla, Tuscan Blood Orange, Ruby Guava.) I've been dying to try Indian Coconut. It was on my wish list. Plus, I've never tried the Pacifica body butter or lip quench. I love body butters and lip glosses, so this is a winner for me. I have been loving my Ipsy Be Delectable Coconut Cream lotion, so I'll have to add this to my rotation. The irony is I seriously almost bought this set this week with the Target 10% Coupon. I'm glad I was patient and waited on it. Haha. 2.) Victoria Secret Crystal Kiss Body Mist &amp; Lotion The bottle describes it as refreshing Winter Citrus and Angel Lily scent. Love it! I had never heard of this specific fragrance before. I bought Love Spell a few weeks ago, which is one of my favorites. This one is definitely going in my rotation. Smells so yummy! And, both full size, too. I'm going to be smelling great. 3.) Soap and Glory - Good, Butter, Best Body Butters I had never heard of Soap &amp; Glory, until stalking the SS Nail Reveals. I absolutely love lotions and body butters. I've been using the Body Shop satsuma lately. So, I'm thrilled to have some new body butters in my rotation. Again, I actually was planning to purchase this item. It's been sitting in my Sephora cart. I would have never imagined my SS would buy it for me, since I definitely didn't have it on a Wish List or anything. So cool! And, the scents below sound amazing... The Righteous is scented with the luxurious and timeless aromas of bergamot, rose, and peach. Sugar Crush features the fresh, mouthwatering scent of sweet lime. Butter Yourself is scented with pungent yuzu fruit and rich fig aromas *Thank you, soooooo much, **@Jamie P** !* From dog treats to types of products to brands to scents to wrapping colors... You nailed everything! I know I've rambled on a few times now, but I have such a stressful year-end with my job in Corporate Finance. It's really been a difficult few weeks. In fact, even on my 1st Day of Christmas vacation today, I spent most of the day working from home. This 12 Days of Secret Santa'ness has really given me something to look forward to this year. It's really helped me de-stress and get into the holiday spirit. I never imagined gifts from a "stranger" could be so thoughtful. I joked with my boyfriend that you MUT ladies will have to help him shop next year. Both my SS &amp; SS Nails really did such an amazing job. Thanks, ladies. And, HAPPY HOLIDAYS, MUT'ers. For everyone traveling as well this week, I hope you have a blessed and safe holiday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I'm so glad you loved your gift. You are so very welcome! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## klg534 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok! Let the rambling, and crazy photos begin! I got my SS gift from the AMAZING, and WONDERFUL @yousoldtheworld today!

My Phone was being special so I hope these upload in some sort of order! I tore into this as soon as it came!! I was super duper spoiled and I Love EVERYTHING. Thank you Thank you, Thank you a Thousand more times @yousoldtheworld

This was the first look! An adorable note! And lots of goodies in shiny paper! 





Shiny Goodness! 





The first thing I opened (I think?) Was brushes! LOVE THIS! I actually started a thread awhile ago looking for good brushes, and my amazing SS found that and sent me some of her favorites! Cannot wait to use these! 





More Brushes! SO AMAZING! 





Look at this adorable packaging?! I love it! And the candy! ;-) 





I am obsessed with Lotion, probably should get some help, but i love this! Always up for more! 





Awesome cozy socks, Revlon Lip Pencil, and Nail Strips! Its all awesome! 





This should be last, but I don';t know how to order the pictures. This is sooooooo beautiful! I love the colors, and love that yousoldtheworld chose it because she loves it! Its perfect!!! 





This scented rollerball is amazing! Its citrusy which i LOVE. So perfect for me! THank you a million times again! 





I opened another little package and was like OMG A BILLION pencils! So amazing! I love liners, so this is so exciting to get to play around with all of these beauties! I love that they are shorter, (some of them) and will be perfect for my bag or purse! LOVE





I have never used setting spray, so I am excited to try this!!!!





Moisturizers are amazing! LOVE! 





I love Benefit, and Chapstick, and PocketBAcs so these are all amazing too! Love the travel sized versions of everything! 





and amazing nail polishes! SO MANY ... I took about 30 more pictures, but tried to choose the ones with more items in them....so I didn't take up the entire page!!!  





This was on the bottom of the box! How adorable right?!?!





I uh...did my nails immediately?  





Again THANK YOU SO MUCH @yousoldtheworld  you are awesome! Lets be friends (And pen Pals! I love that idea)!! You did such an amazing job finding me WAY to much amazing stuff! I am so grateful for all the thought, and effort, and I am sorry USPS was so ridiculous and it was stressful! Thanks again! Merry Christmas!!! &lt;3 

Edited! *How do I do a spoiler to make this not so long! Ahh! *


----------



## missemiee (Dec 23, 2013)

> Ok! Let the rambling, and crazy photos begin! I got my SS gift from the AMAZING, and WONDERFUL @yousoldtheworld Â today! My Phone was being special so I hope these upload in some sort of order! I tore into this as soon as it came!! I was super duper spoiled and I Love EVERYTHING. Thank you Thank you, Thank you a Thousand more times @yousoldtheworld This was the first look! An adorable note! And lots of goodies in shiny paper!Â
> 
> Shiny Goodness!Â
> 
> ...


 Yayyyyyy! You got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we've all been impatiently waiting for it to arrive lol! It looks awesome! I did a swap with [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] and I too got some amazing cozy socks and I'm pretty sure I've worn them to bed almost every night since receiving them. Lol, I swear I'm not gross. They are just so warm and cozy and I'm pretty sure my husband is enjoying me NOT putting my frigid feet on him at night lol!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok! Let the rambling, and crazy photos begin! I got my SS gift from the AMAZING, and WONDERFUL @yousoldtheworld today!

My Phone was being special so I hope these upload in some sort of order! I tore into this as soon as it came!! I was super duper spoiled and I Love EVERYTHING. Thank you Thank you, Thank you a Thousand more times @yousoldtheworld

This was the first look! An adorable note! And lots of goodies in shiny paper! 

Shiny Goodness! 

The first thing I opened (I think?) Was brushes! LOVE THIS! I actually started a thread awhile ago looking for good brushes, and my amazing SS found that and sent me some of her favorites! Cannot wait to use these! 

More Brushes! SO AMAZING! 

Look at this adorable packaging?! I love it! And the candy! ;-) 

I am obsessed with Lotion, probably should get some help, but i love this! Always up for more! 

Awesome cozy socks, Revlon Lip Pencil, and Nail Strips! Its all awesome! 

This should be last, but I don';t know how to order the pictures. This is sooooooo beautiful! I love the colors, and love that yousoldtheworld chose it because she loves it! Its perfect!!! 

This scented rollerball is amazing! Its citrusy which i LOVE. So perfect for me! THank you a million times again! 

I opened another little package and was like OMG A BILLION pencils! So amazing! I love liners, so this is so exciting to get to play around with all of these beauties! I love that they are shorter, (some of them) and will be perfect for my bag or purse! LOVE

I have never used setting spray, so I am excited to try this!!!!

Moisturizers are amazing! LOVE! 

I love Benefit, and Chapstick, and PocketBAcs so these are all amazing too! Love the travel sized versions of everything! 

and amazing nail polishes! SO MANY ... I took about 30 more pictures, but tried to choose the ones with more items in them....so I didn't take up the entire page!!!  

This was on the bottom of the box! How adorable right?!?!

I uh...did my nails immediately?  

Again THANK YOU SO MUCH @yousoldtheworld  you are awesome! Lets be friends (And pen Pals! I love that idea)!! You did such an amazing job finding me WAY to much amazing stuff! I am so grateful for all the thought, and effort, and I am sorry USPS was so ridiculous and it was stressful! Thanks again! Merry Christmas!!! &lt;3 

Edited! *How do I do a spoiler to make this not so long! Ahh! *


I'm so glad you liked it! Also, I just realized I left out 2 lip products I meant to send you...DANGIT. Just realized that I had stuck them in a box so I wouldn't forget them. Yep. . Now I guess we'll have to be penpals for sure...they want to come home to you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're very welcome and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Last Contrast (Dec 24, 2013)

My secret santa was @meaganola! She spoiled me crazy. I was so excited when the postman knocked on the door ( it's Christmas Eve here...). My kids chased me up the hall and were a touch dissappointed it wasn't santa until they realised how much candy she sent. Then they were very happy.

























THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My secret santa was @meaganola! She spoiled me crazy. I was so excited when the postman knocked on the door ( it's Christmas Eve here...). My kids chased me up the hall and were a touch dissappointed it wasn't santa until they realised how much candy she sent. Then they were very happy.

























THANK YOU SO MUCH.





















































































*whew*  I was starting to get worried that Customs was going to hold it for ever and ever (it's past the timeframe the lady at the post office said it would be delivered in), but it got there just in the nick of time!  I desperately wanted to send some Moonstruck chocolate, but then I looked up your weather forecast when I was sending it, and, uh, that would not have ended well (I was a little nervous about the lipstick, but I just couldn't not send some, so it's a huge relief that it looks like it's intact).  So you get hot cocoa mix, to be saved until it's cooler, and assorted non-melty candy!  Happy new makeup season!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My secret santa was @meaganola! She spoiled me crazy. I was so excited when the postman knocked on the door ( it's Christmas Eve here...). My kids chased me up the hall and were a touch dissappointed it wasn't santa until they realised how much candy she sent. Then they were very happy.

























THANK YOU SO MUCH.






















































































Sweet gifts! So glad you finally got your box as Meaganola was worried. Customs can be such a pain in the rear!


----------



## FireNRice (Dec 24, 2013)

OMG @LisaLeah is an angel in disguise!  I am so overwhelmed at the amount of stuff she sent.  I have no idea what I did to deserve such an amazing secret santa, but thank you so so much!!!!  I am the luckiest girl in the world!

Warning: Superrrrr picture heavy!



 Woke up this morning to find an ENORMOUS box on my porch.  Opened it and was greeted by this.  @LisaLeah wrote in the card "May all your wishes come true... here's a few of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a beautiful holiday, XOXO LisaLeah."  What an appropriate message for the amazingness to follow.





Everything laid out on my bed before I packed it all back up and drove 2 hours to my parents' house for Christmas.  I didn't open anything until I got there.





The first item.  Butter London in The Moss, a beautiful oxblood red.





The next package.  Travel sized shampoo and conditioner, these will be great for when I go to the gym! Missha Crystal Nail Polish in JBL01 and OPI Liquid Sand in Can't Let Go, I love nail polish!  Pixi Beauty bronzer, perfect because I'm running low, and Urban Decay Supercurl Curling Mascara!





Then, URBAN DECAY NAKED 2!!!!  I tried to buy this at my local Ulta but they were completely sold out!  I've been wanting this for so long and haven't been able to bring myself to buy it.  I'm so in love!

But @LisaLeah was farrrrrrrrrr from done!





Tea!  In the cutest packaging I've ever seen!  I can't wait to try these!





@LisaLeah is from New York, so she got me chocolate from a well known local place.  The keychain is so cute and I can't wait to eat devour this chocolate!





On the next package, a lottery ticket!  I'll have to try my luck =P  but inside...





O.M.G.  I had Benefit They're Real! on my wish list and @LisaLeah got me an entire Lash Stash!!! This is a mascara lover's heaven!!!!!





More chocolate on the next package!





And inside, the most perfect tea mug in the world!  @LisaLeah I don't know how you knew teal is one of my favorite colors but I LOVE THIS!  This is so perfect to try the tea!

And still not done!!! 









Because in the next box, are MORE ITEMS.





Nail polish from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics in Chimera and Suspiria.  I've never tried this brand so I'm super excited to try!





Josie Maran Argan Hand Healers!  I picked one up during Black Friday and tried to go back for another the next day and they were all gone.  Now I have back ups!  Yay!!





Make Up For Ever Black Tango Collection Nail Polish in Black with Green Highlights and Black with Blue Highlights.  The packaging and collection name are gorgeous!  Can't wait to try these!





More tea!!!! It's so. cold. in Illinois right now so these are awesome!





Urban Decay Naked Skin BB Cream!  I just ran out and plan on traveling in the new year so this is perfect!





Living Proof the full collection!  I have really fine hair so I'm always trying to get more volume in it.





Omgosh yum!  Cocoa Mixes!  There's 8 different flavors.  These are also from the local New York Chocolate shop!

At this point I was already so overwhelmed by @LisaLeah's generosity, but she had one final finishing touch:





So. Perfect.  And I cried.





Everything @LisaLeah sent me all in one picture
@LisaLeah you are absolutely amazing.  I have your address now (Muahahahaha) and I'm going to find a way to return the generosity.  Thank you thank you thank you so much!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 24, 2013)

what an awesome gift. i love the saying, it made me LOL


----------



## FireNRice (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I totally wasn't expecting my gift today but I was REALLY hoping for it cause I'm actually home! I was sleeping and heard the mail lady honk that she was dropping off a package and you bet my eyes went right open!!!

My SS is @FireNRice and THANK YOU SO MUCH for the lovely gift! Seriously, you did such a wonderful job and TOTALLY spoiled me!! This definitely made my whole holiday months! 

Are you ready for pictures?!




 
Look at the pretty snowflakes!





Chocolate Covered Pomegrante! you bet I opened them up and had some even though its 10:30! Funny thing is I had tried these that I received and a sample and loved them, then forgot about them until now! 





how cute is this box? Wait...it gets better!





HOW PRETTY IS THIS?!?! I can store all my new goodies in it!





Hidden gems in that cute little box and wrapped up so pretty!





All of of the pretties inside the box!

Color Club Disco Nap :  This is a pretty sparkly gold - this will be perfect to wear for New Year's! I don't think I have any gold polishes so this is great! 

Brash Nail Polish in Red Riot :  a shimmery red! And a perfect polish to wear for Christmas! Honestly I don't think I had a shimmery red in my collection either - my collection is very small. YAY! I'm definitely going to wear this next!

Into The Wild Bath &amp; Body Works Mist : This smells SO good!  I love B&amp;BW but I try not to go in there as much because I'll buy things and hoard them LOL. I needed a new fragrance though!

Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #4 : OMG I love this!! I have another shade that I tried in my first Ipsy bag long long ago and loved it. This shade is super pretty!

OCC Mini Lip Tar set : So I was a bad SS and already bought this with my $20 promotional Sephora gift card because I couldn't find anything else for $20, and didn't want to spend $50 like you're supposed to so I got it and only paid like $1 in tax for it. Hehe. So I'll be returning mine - or heck maybe I'll even keep it to have MORE (hoarding tendency here!). But THANK YOUUU so much!! I love lip tars. They're so fun!





2 Elf HD Blushes in Superstar and Headliner :  I love love love blush! And I've only tried a couple things from Elf so this is awesome! I swatched them really quick and they are gorgeous! Really pigmented and pretty!





Nails Inc : Bling it On Floral : I've been dying to try a nail art set! It comes with two polishes (sorry this photo didn't turn out so well!). Holland Park Gardens and Bloomsbury Way are the polishes - a light pink and light green! And then these adorable little bows and roses to put on your nails! 





Nick Chavez Diva Xxtreme Body Styling Glaze : OK so at first I was like - you use this on your body?! What do you "glaze" your body for? Bahaha. It's early, forgive me. I'm always interested in trying new hair products to tame my mess so this sounds like it will help with frizz and softness and a hair boost. 

Are you READY FOR THE BEST GIFT EVER?!?!













She got me a scentsy wax warmer and melts?! I've been DYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to try Scentsy! Seriously dying! I love love love candles but really wanted to try Scentsy because it seems like everyone is addicted to it - so I must try it. I've heard that these smell better and last longer too. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And omg - Snowberry sounds so yummy! How cute is the blue too? We just plugged it in - so awesome! 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! You totally spoiled me! So happy with everything!
I've been unable to get online for days so I didn't get to see your reveal till now.  I'm so glad you liked everything!!!  I was reading through your wish list, trying to decide what to get you, and then I went to work that evening and one of my girls tells me she's now a Scentsy consultant.  My immediate thought was PERFECT!!!!  I don't mind if you exchange the OCC lip tar for something else.  The local Sephora is really small and has a very limited selection of items so I wasn't able to get you more off of your wish list.  Exchange it for something you really want that I couldn't get you!  =D


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 9:
I squealed when I opened this! I had given up on getting this color. I missed it in both the German and American glossybox. Thank you for your effort in getting this for me,I truly appreciate it @tgooberbutt

Just got back from out of town, and catching up. I'm glad it was the correct one! I was lucky that @meaganola had it on her trade list, and that I had something to trade with her for it! 

And I"m glad you like the liptar!  I hope the color works out well!

I also got my SS gift when I got home today! hooray! I of course had no impulse control and opened everything! I'm waiting to get her MUT name from my 'elf,' as I couldn't make it out from the card. Will post picts of everything tmrw. But I am totally overwhelmed by the thoughtfulness, generosity (and creepy mind-reading ability) of my SS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 24, 2013)

I was totally spoiled my my SS who is still a mystery The goods:

Starbucks Via in Mocha, I LOVE these, perfect at work when I need my caffeine pick me up and no coffee made Perfect !!

LA Colors eyeshadow palette, I have never tried this brand before, can't wait to play with them

Blowpro hairspray travel size: I really needed this for my bag. Another 1st for me, I have never tried this line before

CG Flamed out mascara: Have heard great things about this one, love the packaging and always need mascara

The adoarable box with the little penguin is Sugar Plum Fairy Soap, it smells AMAZING. The packaging is too cute

Living Proof Style extender: Another 1st for me can't wait to try it.

Smashbox CC cream : I love mini everything and have yet to try this also. Going in my work bag for touchups.

House of Dorchester Chocolates from England, totally awesome. Never tried these before and chocolate is my weekness

Ellen Tracy Anti Aging Serum: Wowza. Big bottle!!! I love all antiaging stuff as I am trying to give Mother Time a run for her money Yet another home run!!!

The Hsn Total Beauty Sampler Box: I was so excited to see this!!! I am a total sample nut. Love the minis of everything lol. 

SS Could you curate all my sub boxes? You did and AMAZING job and made my 1st experience here really special. Thank you so much for your thoughtfulness and amazing gifts. I love it all.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG @LisaLeah is an angel in disguise!  I am so overwhelmed at the amount of stuff she sent.  I have no idea what I did to deserve such an amazing secret santa, but thank you so so much!!!!  I am the luckiest girl in the world!

Warning: Superrrrr picture heavy!




 Woke up this morning to find an ENORMOUS box on my porch.  Opened it and was greeted by this.  @LisaLeah wrote in the card "May all your wishes come true... here's a few of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a beautiful holiday, XOXO LisaLeah."  What an appropriate message for the amazingness to follow.





Everything laid out on my bed before I packed it all back up and drove 2 hours to my parents' house for Christmas.  I didn't open anything until I got there.





The first item.  Butter London in The Moss, a beautiful oxblood red.





The next package.  Travel sized shampoo and conditioner, these will be great for when I go to the gym! Missha Crystal Nail Polish in JBL01 and OPI Liquid Sand in Can't Let Go, I love nail polish!  Pixi Beauty bronzer, perfect because I'm running low, and Urban Decay Supercurl Curling Mascara!





Then, URBAN DECAY NAKED 2!!!!  I tried to buy this at my local Ulta but they were completely sold out!  I've been wanting this for so long and haven't been able to bring myself to buy it.  I'm so in love!

But @LisaLeah was farrrrrrrrrr from done!





Tea!  In the cutest packaging I've ever seen!  I can't wait to try these!





@LisaLeah is from New York, so she got me chocolate from a well known local place.  The keychain is so cute and I can't wait to eat devour this chocolate!





On the next package, a lottery ticket!  I'll have to try my luck =P  but inside...





O.M.G.  I had Benefit They're Real! on my wish list and @LisaLeah got me an entire Lash Stash!!! This is a mascara lover's heaven!!!!!





More chocolate on the next package!





And inside, the most perfect tea mug in the world!  @LisaLeah I don't know how you knew teal is one of my favorite colors but I LOVE THIS!  This is so perfect to try the tea!

And still not done!!! 









Because in the next box, are MORE ITEMS.





Nail polish from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics in Chimera and Suspiria.  I've never tried this brand so I'm super excited to try!





Josie Maran Argan Hand Healers!  I picked one up during Black Friday and tried to go back for another the next day and they were all gone.  Now I have back ups!  Yay!!





Make Up For Ever Black Tango Collection Nail Polish in Black with Green Highlights and Black with Blue Highlights.  The packaging and collection name are gorgeous!  Can't wait to try these!





More tea!!!! It's so. cold. in Illinois right now so these are awesome!





Urban Decay Naked Skin BB Cream!  I just ran out and plan on traveling in the new year so this is perfect!





Living Proof the full collection!  I have really fine hair so I'm always trying to get more volume in it.





Omgosh yum!  Cocoa Mixes!  There's 8 different flavors.  These are also from the local New York Chocolate shop!

At this point I was already so overwhelmed by @LisaLeah's generosity, but she had one final finishing touch:





So. Perfect.  And I cried.





Everything @LisaLeah sent me all in one picture
@LisaLeah you are absolutely amazing.  I have your address now (Muahahahaha) and I'm going to find a way to return the generosity.  Thank you thank you thank you so much!

I love that saying!

All of these gifts have been awesome!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been unable to get online for days so I didn't get to see your reveal till now.  I'm so glad you liked everything!!!  I was reading through your wish list, trying to decide what to get you, and then I went to work that evening and one of my girls tells me she's now a Scentsy consultant.  My immediate thought was PERFECT!!!!  I don't mind if you exchange the OCC lip tar for something else.  The local Sephora is really small and has a very limited selection of items so I wasn't able to get you more off of your wish list.  Exchange it for something you really want that I couldn't get you!  =DI
I really loved everything! You did such a great job!



 And then I feel terrible that I bought the OCC Lip Tars! I had a feeling it was going to happen but I had that $20 off and only wanted to buy something for $20 so I only paid tax for it! I might exchange it when I'm near a Sephora which who knows when that'll be! I'm LOVING my Scentsy! Seriously can't wait to buy more warmers and melts! The Snowberry smells amazing! Thank you again! I hope you have a great holiday!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG @LisaLeah is an angel in disguise!  I am so overwhelmed at the amount of stuff she sent.  I have no idea what I did to deserve such an amazing secret santa, but thank you so so much!!!!  I am the luckiest girl in the world!

Warning: Superrrrr picture heavy!




 Woke up this morning to find an ENORMOUS box on my porch.  Opened it and was greeted by this.  @LisaLeah wrote in the card "May all your wishes come true... here's a few of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a beautiful holiday, XOXO LisaLeah."  What an appropriate message for the amazingness to follow.





Everything laid out on my bed before I packed it all back up and drove 2 hours to my parents' house for Christmas.  I didn't open anything until I got there.





The first item.  Butter London in The Moss, a beautiful oxblood red.





The next package.  Travel sized shampoo and conditioner, these will be great for when I go to the gym! Missha Crystal Nail Polish in JBL01 and OPI Liquid Sand in Can't Let Go, I love nail polish!  Pixi Beauty bronzer, perfect because I'm running low, and Urban Decay Supercurl Curling Mascara!





Then, URBAN DECAY NAKED 2!!!!  I tried to buy this at my local Ulta but they were completely sold out!  I've been wanting this for so long and haven't been able to bring myself to buy it.  I'm so in love!

But @LisaLeah was farrrrrrrrrr from done!





Tea!  In the cutest packaging I've ever seen!  I can't wait to try these!





@LisaLeah is from New York, so she got me chocolate from a well known local place.  The keychain is so cute and I can't wait to eat devour this chocolate!





On the next package, a lottery ticket!  I'll have to try my luck =P  but inside...





O.M.G.  I had Benefit They're Real! on my wish list and @LisaLeah got me an entire Lash Stash!!! This is a mascara lover's heaven!!!!!





More chocolate on the next package!





And inside, the most perfect tea mug in the world!  @LisaLeah I don't know how you knew teal is one of my favorite colors but I LOVE THIS!  This is so perfect to try the tea!

And still not done!!! 









Because in the next box, are MORE ITEMS.





Nail polish from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics in Chimera and Suspiria.  I've never tried this brand so I'm super excited to try!





Josie Maran Argan Hand Healers!  I picked one up during Black Friday and tried to go back for another the next day and they were all gone.  Now I have back ups!  Yay!!





Make Up For Ever Black Tango Collection Nail Polish in Black with Green Highlights and Black with Blue Highlights.  The packaging and collection name are gorgeous!  Can't wait to try these!





More tea!!!! It's so. cold. in Illinois right now so these are awesome!





Urban Decay Naked Skin BB Cream!  I just ran out and plan on traveling in the new year so this is perfect!





Living Proof the full collection!  I have really fine hair so I'm always trying to get more volume in it.





Omgosh yum!  Cocoa Mixes!  There's 8 different flavors.  These are also from the local New York Chocolate shop!

At this point I was already so overwhelmed by @LisaLeah's generosity, but she had one final finishing touch:





So. Perfect.  And I cried.





Everything @LisaLeah sent me all in one picture
@LisaLeah you are absolutely amazing.  I have your address now (Muahahahaha) and I'm going to find a way to return the generosity.  Thank you thank you thank you so much!

Wow!  Amazing gifts!  How cute is that designer mascara item - it is a makeup bag?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm so excited to post about my wonderful Secret Santa Reveal.  My Lovely Secret Santee is.... @nicepenguins!  She was so sweet - she selected a variety of items (locally, new brands that I haven't tried, some adorable samples, and even a sample of my absolute favorite perfume that she had on hand).  It was an absolutely lovely package! Without further ado...






Spoiler













Close up - some of the colors- the Urban Decay palate (never tried before!), the soaps from local maker, the local sourced pine, color club nail, kat von b lip, sephora eyes, NARS eye shadow base, laura mercier tinted moisturizer sample)... along with this there were samples and perfumes and candies!!! and cute nail file.  Thank you  @nicepenguins!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG @LisaLeah is an angel in disguise!  I am so overwhelmed at the amount of stuff she sent.  I have no idea what I did to deserve such an amazing secret santa, but thank you so so much!!!!  I am the luckiest girl in the world!

Warning: Superrrrr picture heavy!




 Woke up this morning to find an ENORMOUS box on my porch.  Opened it and was greeted by this.  @LisaLeah wrote in the card "May all your wishes come true... here's a few of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a beautiful holiday, XOXO LisaLeah."  What an appropriate message for the amazingness to follow.





Everything laid out on my bed before I packed it all back up and drove 2 hours to my parents' house for Christmas.  I didn't open anything until I got there.





The first item.  Butter London in The Moss, a beautiful oxblood red.





The next package.  Travel sized shampoo and conditioner, these will be great for when I go to the gym! Missha Crystal Nail Polish in JBL01 and OPI Liquid Sand in Can't Let Go, I love nail polish!  Pixi Beauty bronzer, perfect because I'm running low, and Urban Decay Supercurl Curling Mascara!





Then, URBAN DECAY NAKED 2!!!!  I tried to buy this at my local Ulta but they were completely sold out!  I've been wanting this for so long and haven't been able to bring myself to buy it.  I'm so in love!

But @LisaLeah was farrrrrrrrrr from done!





Tea!  In the cutest packaging I've ever seen!  I can't wait to try these!





@LisaLeah is from New York, so she got me chocolate from a well known local place.  The keychain is so cute and I can't wait to eat devour this chocolate!





On the next package, a lottery ticket!  I'll have to try my luck =P  but inside...





O.M.G.  I had Benefit They're Real! on my wish list and @LisaLeah got me an entire Lash Stash!!! This is a mascara lover's heaven!!!!!





More chocolate on the next package!





And inside, the most perfect tea mug in the world!  @LisaLeah I don't know how you knew teal is one of my favorite colors but I LOVE THIS!  This is so perfect to try the tea!

And still not done!!! 









Because in the next box, are MORE ITEMS.





Nail polish from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics in Chimera and Suspiria.  I've never tried this brand so I'm super excited to try!





Josie Maran Argan Hand Healers!  I picked one up during Black Friday and tried to go back for another the next day and they were all gone.  Now I have back ups!  Yay!!





Make Up For Ever Black Tango Collection Nail Polish in Black with Green Highlights and Black with Blue Highlights.  The packaging and collection name are gorgeous!  Can't wait to try these!





More tea!!!! It's so. cold. in Illinois right now so these are awesome!





Urban Decay Naked Skin BB Cream!  I just ran out and plan on traveling in the new year so this is perfect!





Living Proof the full collection!  I have really fine hair so I'm always trying to get more volume in it.





Omgosh yum!  Cocoa Mixes!  There's 8 different flavors.  These are also from the local New York Chocolate shop!

At this point I was already so overwhelmed by @LisaLeah's generosity, but she had one final finishing touch:





So. Perfect.  And I cried.





Everything @LisaLeah sent me all in one picture
@LisaLeah you are absolutely amazing.  I have your address now (Muahahahaha) and I'm going to find a way to return the generosity.  Thank you thank you thank you so much!

I am THRILLED you like everything and most importantly got it before Christmas!

It was so much fun shopping for you. I couldn't stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I realize I didn't include a list which explained why I selected what I did...but after stalking your posts these were the key points:

1. it was clear you are a total mascara junkie. (you had both They're Real and Tarte Statement mascara on your list)...so hence, Lash Stash. And a makeup bag big enough to hold all your stash!

2. You are always in search of miracle hair care that provides volume. (I have the opposite issue, but Living Proof is supposedly great)

3. Naked 2 has been on your fantasy list for TWO years...so come on, you needed it already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone needs a Naked palette in their life. It's the law.

4. You love Teavana. So I thought you would like David's Tea. It's a French Canadian company that is fairly new to the states. And particularly delicious.

5. You have a sweet tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Specifically dark chocolate. I wanted you to try Dylan's candy bar (started by Dylan Lauren, Ralph Lauren's daughter), mostly because the packaging is so fun!

6. You are a nail polish fanatic! I was glad you posted what your Nail Santa gave you early in the season, so I didn't dupe anything. Btw, Obsessive Compulsive nail polish wears like iron! It's the best. And the MUFE polish is very limited edition for their Black Tango collection.

7. Your home is very zen-like. Which is why I choose a teal mug and didn't over stuff your box with samples. I am assuming you try to keep your place clutter-free. (again I have the opposite issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

8. You are addicted to BB cream and bronzer. (no blush for you!)

9. You are an incredible thoughtful and generous person.

10. What else? I don't know... Just let us know if you win half a million dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a wonderful merry happy holiday!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow!  Amazing gifts!  How cute is that designer mascara item - it is a makeup bag?
Yes...it's a fairly large makeup bag. They called it a makeup "clutch".


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to post about my wonderful Secret Santa Reveal.  My Lovely Secret Santee is.... @nicepenguins!  She was so sweet - she selected a variety of items (locally, new brands that I haven't tried, some adorable samples, and even a sample of my absolute favorite perfume that she had on hand).  It was an absolutely lovely package! Without further ado...







Spoiler













Close up - some of the colors- the Urban Decay palate (never tried before!), the soaps from local maker, the local sourced pine, color club nail, kat von b lip, sephora eyes, NARS eye shadow base, laura mercier tinted moisturizer sample)... along with this there were samples and perfumes and candies!!! and cute nail file.  Thank you  @nicepenguins!!! 




What a great gift! The Naked Basics palette is fantastic. It's one of the few palettes that I reach for on an almost daily basis.

You will love it! Nars primer is the best too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am THRILLED you like everything and most importantly got it before Christmas!

It was so much fun shopping for you. I couldn't stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I realize I didn't include a list which explained why I selected what I did...but after stalking your posts these were the key points:

1. it was clear you are a total mascara junkie. (you had both They're Real and Tarte Statement mascara on your list)...so hence, Lash Stash. And a makeup bag big enough to hold all your stash!

2. You are always in search of miracle hair care that provides volume. (I have the opposite issue, but Living Proof is supposedly great)

3. Naked 2 has been on your fantasy list for TWO years...so come on, you needed it already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone needs a Naked palette in their life. It's the law.

4. You love Teavana. So I thought you would like David's Tea. It's a French Canadian company that is fairly new to the states. And particularly delicious.

5. You have a sweet tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Specifically dark chocolate. I wanted you to try Dylan's candy bar (started by Dylan Lauren, Ralph Lauren's daughter), mostly because the packaging is so fun!

6. You are a nail polish fanatic! I was glad you posted what your Nail Santa gave you early in the season, so I didn't dupe anything. Btw, Obsessive Compulsive nail polish wears like iron! It's the best. And the MUFE polish is very limited edition for their Black Tango collection.

7. Your home is very zen-like. Which is why I choose a teal mug and didn't over stuff your box with samples. I am assuming you try to keep your place clutter-free. (again I have the opposite issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

8. You are addicted to BB cream and bronzer. (no blush for you!)

9. You are an incredible thoughtful and generous person.

10. What else? I don't know... Just let us know if you win half a million dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a wonderful merry happy holiday!
Seriously !  Whoa.  You gave amazing presents. And not just _ANY __chocolate _ - you gave Dylan's and Madeleine, of course! On top of all the incredible gifts.  Beautiful.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Dec 24, 2013)

@bluelion OMG!!!! My husband brought in this huge box addressed to me and I was like "It's my MUT secret santa!!!" 




 WOW - thank you SO SO much - I absolutely LOVE EVERYTHING!!! What a wonderful gift to get Christmas Eve as well!

My internet has been quite spotty since the ice storm a couple days ago, and I keep getting kicked off when trying to upload pics, so I will try that again in a few days so everyone can see what I got! In the meantime here's a list of what was in the box!

Flower by Drew Barrymore BB cream, lip tint and lip gloss (ahhhh! I wanted to try this so bad!!)

Strawberry pocky (OH YEAH! How did you know I love this?)

Reusable shopping bag and sweet cat notepad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Butter London polish remover in pumpkin pie scent! (Love the fall scents the best)

Neutrogena hand cream (I really need this in winter - my hands get so dry and cracked)

Mini OPI polish (one of the liquid sands from the Mariah Holiday collection)!!!!

Mint green Flower by Drew Barrymore polish (yes!! - Another thing, how did you know minty green is a fave of mine?!)

Color Club polish in Magic Attraction (so sparkly!)

Essie in Marshmallow (OMG!!!!! How did you know this was a lemming of mine FOR YEARS?! Unbelievable!)

And a super cute mini stocking (with an "M" on it!) literally chock full of Hi- chews, Ghirardelli squares and Lindt Lindors (This is candy/chocolate heaven).

Oh, AND a fun cat toy  - the cats have already gone crazy trying to catch those little balls.

I am so happy - you are such a fab secret santa and thank you again! (And I'll try to post pics in a few days when more of the ice storm mess has cleared up).


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 24, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to comment on all the pretties. I love the reveals, so much excitement. I am not going to lie, I especially love everyones wrapping talents hahaha. Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just wanted to say how fabulous all the gifts are, everyone did an amazing job! Even though I'm basically done its still a joy to see everyone getting theirs. Kinda makes me a little sad its ending soon 



 This was a blast to do and I'm so glad I participated in getting to know a little about everyone 



 Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 24, 2013)

My gift has arrived!!!!!!! I already ripped day one open like a mad woman lol. Pics are coming soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 24, 2013)

I opened one of my SS presents!!!








Some fun scented travel goodies!!!





She knew that I would be traveling over the holidays! 

1. ULTA beauty smoothie in buttercream cupcake! I LOVE THIS SCENT!!! I don't think that I've never mentioned that to anyone. How did she know?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. ULTA hand cream in Very Vanilla! I usually get an ULTA hand cream every year but missed out on it this year. I'm super stoked to see this and I love the scent!

3. ULTA face and body wipes in Holiday Cookie! I wanted to buy this but it sold out online before I could get my hands on it! I definitely will keep this in my travel bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. ULTA Vanilla Cupcake Bubble Bath! This sold out before I could get it too!!!! I love cupcake shaped things (I probably should have put that on my profile lol). I'm definitely going to soak in the tub with this!

5. A Milk Chocolate Caramel Bar from her home state! She got me chocolate! YAY!!!!!

And more chocolate!!!!! YAY!!!!




I have a mystery SS! She gave me 5 days worth of presents and said that she would reveal herself on Day 5!
I'm going to open one day of presents every hour because I'm impatient lol


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cute trendy nail polish (and chocolate)!!!









1. Ciate Caviar Set - I've always wanted to try this! Thank you!!!

2. ULTA nail polish in Material Girl - I've wanted to buy this for months! I love the color! I might use it tonight!!!! 

3. More chocolate with caramel!!!!! Yay!!!!
I couldn't wait another 30 minutes so I opened my gifts for Day Two!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Some of her favorite Lush treats!!!!





I was a Lush virgin! OMG EVERYTHING SMELLS SO FREAKIN' AMAZING!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

1. Snow Fairy shower gel - OMG THIS SMELLS AMAZING!!! I must haul this before the holidays are over. This is what heaven probably smells like 





2. Snow Fairy massage bar - This smells heavenly too!!! I LOVE IT! I will follow my SS's advice and layer this with the shower gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Vanilla Puff dusting powder - I don't own anything like it! I love the idea behind it! I'm going to use this on my skin and sprinkle this in my boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Vanilla Dee-lite - I love the scent!!! This will smell amazing with Vanilla Puff.

5. Mint Julip lip scrub - I've been looking for a lip scrub! I think I forgot to mention that on my wishlist. I'm super happy that she gave me this!!!!!

I'm totally loving everything so far!!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 24, 2013)

> I'm so excited to post about my wonderful Secret Santa Reveal. Â My Lovely Secret Santee is.... @nicepenguins! Â She was so sweet - she selected a variety of items (locally, new brands that I haven't tried, some adorable samples, and even a sample of my absolute favorite perfume that she had on hand). Â It was an absolutelyÂ lovely package! Without further ado...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics!





Spoiler: Pics!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: pics









Close up - some of the colors- the Urban Decay palate (never tried before!), the soaps from local maker, the local sourced pine, color club nail, kat von b lip, sephora eyes, NARS eye shadow base, laura mercier tinted moisturizer sample)... along with this there wereÂ samples and perfumes and candies!!! and cute nail file. Â Thank you Â @nicepenguins!!!Â 


Spoiler: Close-up







Oh I'm so pleased that you enjoyed everything! It was very fun to shop for you and I hope that you love UD and the other products I sent over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a wonderful Christmas! xo


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


 
Some of her favorite Lush treats!!!!





I was a Lush virgin! OMG EVERYTHING SMELLS SO FREAKIN' AMAZING!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

1. Snow Fairy shower gel - OMG THIS SMELLS AMAZING!!! I must haul this before the holidays are over. This is what heaven probably smells like 





2. Snow Fairy massage bar - This smells heavenly too!!! I LOVE IT! I will follow my SS's advice and layer this with the shower gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Vanilla Puff dusting powder - I don't own anything like it! I love the idea behind it! I'm going to use this on my skin and sprinkle this in my boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Vanilla Dee-lite - I love the scent!!! This will smell amazing with Vanilla Puff.

5. Mint Julip lip scrub - I've been looking for a lip scrub! I think I forgot to mention that on my wishlist. I'm super happy that she gave me this!!!!!

I'm totally loving everything so far!!!! 
I love using Lush powders. In the summertime I sprinkle a little on my belly and nunga-nunga's and then all day I smell amazing and feel fresh. No boob sweat allowed! LOL


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Some much wanted beauty goodies!!!





1. L'Oreal Butterfly mascara! I said that I wanted this on my wishlist and I got it! YAY!

2. Lancome lipstick! She combined my love of nude lip colors and French things!!! I can't wait to try this! And it came in a cute black case!

3. Juice Beauty gloss in Fig! I've wanted to try this for months! I saw this in some peoples' May's Ipsy bags but I didn't get it. I'm super excited that I get to try this now!!! I will follow my SS's advice and layer this on the Lancome lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Juice Beauty moisturizer! I like trying moisturizers and I can't wait to try this! I might try this tomorrow since I don't like the moisturizer that I brought with me on vacation.

5. Ulta lip balm! My SS said that she loves this so I cant wait to try it!!!

6. Pirouline wafers in Chocolate Hazelnut! I LOVE chocolate and hazelnut! I'm going to eat these with my coffee tomorrow!!!
And I just had to open the last gift too 







 
A homemade makeup brush holder!!!!









I FREAKIN' LOOOOVE IT!!! I love the zebra print lining and the lace and I feel so special because you made it for me!!!!!



 



 



 I can't wait to put my brushes in it!
@makeitupasigo You are an AMAZING SS! You did a spectacular job! I LOVE every single gift you gave me and can't wait to try everything! I love the handwritten notes; it was a nice touch. Sorry I tore everything open on Day One. Thank you so much!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


 
Some of her favorite Lush treats!!!!





I was a Lush virgin! OMG EVERYTHING SMELLS SO FREAKIN' AMAZING!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

1. Snow Fairy shower gel - OMG THIS SMELLS AMAZING!!! I must haul this before the holidays are over. This is what heaven probably smells like 





2. Snow Fairy massage bar - This smells heavenly too!!! I LOVE IT! I will follow my SS's advice and layer this with the shower gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Vanilla Puff dusting powder - I don't own anything like it! I love the idea behind it! I'm going to use this on my skin and sprinkle this in my boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Vanilla Dee-lite - I love the scent!!! This will smell amazing with Vanilla Puff.

5. Mint Julip lip scrub - I've been looking for a lip scrub! I think I forgot to mention that on my wishlist. I'm super happy that she gave me this!!!!!

I'm totally loving everything so far!!!! 
I love using Lush powders. In the summertime I sprinkle a little on my belly and nunga-nunga's and then all day I smell amazing and feel fresh. No boob sweat allowed! LOL

LOL that's a good idea! I'm crazy enough to try this!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 24, 2013)

@lioness90 Yay! I'm so glad you like everything!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lioness90 Yay! I'm so glad you like everything!
Oh my goodness - as soon as I saw the Day 3 presents (Lush items), I wondered if @makeitupasigo (my Secret Santee, who's a Lushee) was sharing some of her favorite Lush items with her Santee...and it turns out that she *was* @lioness90's Secret Santa! Yay for holiday giving!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 24, 2013)

Series 3 of the Secret Santa presents from @Sakura83 (sorry, it's a bit belated - I had family visiting over the weekend)!

Hmm, what could be inside this lovely package?   

 
@Sakura83 included a gift for our dog - an adorable reindeer toy!

  

 
First impression = Dumpling is not sure what it is, but he's hoping that it's for him...so, he pretends to be a nice boy and sits patiently. 



 
Well, that 'nice boy' routine only lasted a few seconds. Dumpling is actually a bit naughty, so he steals the toy and runs off to the couch with it, in order to conduct 'further investigation'...



 
Further investigation reveals that this toy is amazing! It's a trifecta of awesomeness (soft, fluffy and squeaky), making it his favorite type of toy!



 
Final verdict = Dumpling loves it and says that it's 'all right' with an enthusiastic 'paw up'! &lt;-- yup, I'm a cheeseball 





  


  
Well, it's almost needless to say (but I still feel compelled to say it!!!) that this present really touched me because it is so incredibly thoughtful and already well-loved! Thank you so much @Sakura83!


----------



## FireNRice (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes...it's a fairly large makeup bag. They called it a makeup "clutch".


Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow!  Amazing gifts!  How cute is that designer mascara item - it is a makeup bag?
It is!  I may not be able to bring myself to use it though!  Maybe I'll hang it up in my bathroom =P

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am THRILLED you like everything and most importantly got it before Christmas!

It was so much fun shopping for you. I couldn't stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I realize I didn't include a list which explained why I selected what I did...but after stalking your posts these were the key points:

1. it was clear you are a total mascara junkie. (you had both They're Real and Tarte Statement mascara on your list)...so hence, Lash Stash. And a makeup bag big enough to hold all your stash!

2. You are always in search of miracle hair care that provides volume. (I have the opposite issue, but Living Proof is supposedly great)

3. Naked 2 has been on your fantasy list for TWO years...so come on, you needed it already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone needs a Naked palette in their life. It's the law.

4. You love Teavana. So I thought you would like David's Tea. It's a French Canadian company that is fairly new to the states. And particularly delicious.

5. You have a sweet tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Specifically dark chocolate. I wanted you to try Dylan's candy bar (started by Dylan Lauren, Ralph Lauren's daughter), mostly because the packaging is so fun!

6. You are a nail polish fanatic! I was glad you posted what your Nail Santa gave you early in the season, so I didn't dupe anything. Btw, Obsessive Compulsive nail polish wears like iron! It's the best. And the MUFE polish is very limited edition for their Black Tango collection.

7. Your home is very zen-like. Which is why I choose a teal mug and didn't over stuff your box with samples. I am assuming you try to keep your place clutter-free. (again I have the opposite issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

8. You are addicted to BB cream and bronzer. (no blush for you!)

9. You are an incredible thoughtful and generous person.

10. What else? I don't know... Just let us know if you win half a million dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a wonderful merry happy holiday!
You're absolutely amazing 



  Your explanations made everything you gave me even MORE amazing!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 24, 2013)

@Donna529 so glad you liked everything. I really had to do some digging to find out what you would like, so in the end I am happy that you are happy. Merry Christmas!


----------



## FireNRice (Dec 24, 2013)

I won $5!  So... How do I redeem this now?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 24, 2013)

> I won $5! Â So... How do I redeem this now? Â :gruebel: Â


 As far as I know, you can only redeem them in the state they were issued in.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 24, 2013)

@mishmish is my secret santa! I know I was a pretty tough santee to take care of, but she did an amazing job! 








So mishmish knew I was more about skincare than makeup neccessarily, and skincare is exactly what I got! And I love both the PTR and Ole day creams. I'm a very big fan of PTR, and was very happy to get to try more of his line. 





But the most amazing, and shocking level of generosity was to see this Ole Henriksen set! I had been eyeing it on the Sephora site ever since FF - and it was actually sitting in the cart , waiting for the latest sale. I can't believe she spent so much on a person she's never met, on the other side of the country! It's wonderful, and I am so grateful! I was working through the last of my Vitamin C serum, so this came just in time! 





I am also very DIY and love repurposing stuff around the house to new uses and I think there are few projects in the book that might be fun. 





And this candle smells fantastic - I set it on my counter (I didn't even light it yet), and by the time I came home again, the entire entry area smelled like berries and vanilla - it was a great thing to come home to. I also already drank the tea - interesting blend, I would not have chosen it for myself, but the strainer is excellent, and I'm glad I got to try something new.





And I've been meaning to try NYX! I don't live very close to an Ulta, and my local Target only just started to carry it, so I haven't really had a chance to try them out. The colors mishmish picked are perfect though - and I've heard great things about their liners!





And I loooooove mini nail polishes! And I don't really have a chance to use Orly, because they are not sold near me. The NCLA nail wraps should also be fun for this coming week! 

I've also recently run out of the UD's setting spray, so the Beauty Fix can should come in handy - always up for trying a new brand! Oooo, and the Klorane is coming with me on some traveling soon!




Oh - and the card!

She included a very detailed card explaining how everything was chosen. I was particularly excited that I got to try the 100% pure coffee eye cream as I'm currently in the market for one. I'm working though the huge (for an eye cream) sample that she included. And it smells like coconuts and coffee - that just might win me over alone!

But the thought and reasoning she put into these gifts was wonderfully considerate. Thank you so much! You've made my Christmas very special!




Overall, I was flattered and aghast at mishmish's thoughtfulness and generosity. It's not just a bunch of materialistic stuff in a box, but she had spent time thinking about what would work for me. Thank you again so much mishmish! Have a wonderful holiday!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I won $5!  So... How do I redeem this now?  




 

As far as I know, you can only redeem them in the state they were issued in. 
You can also mail it in.


Double checked. Yup, you can mail it in.

http://nylottery.ny.gov/wps/portal _You can also submit a postage-paid claim-form mailer available at your New York Lottery retailer, or click here to download a mail-in claim form. Simply complete the form, put it in an envelope and mail it to: New York Lottery, P.O. Box 7533, Schenectady, NY 12301 â€“ 7533._


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I won $5!  So... How do I redeem this now?  



 
That is just hysterical!!!!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I figured it out!! @FormosaHoney you are incredible!! Thank you x10000 !
You are so welcome Gemstone!  Merry Christmas.  I was all set to send you some chocolate covered popcorn, but I really wanted to get you something from my hometown and then I saw the chocolage covered pretzels and remembered that in one of the blogs you wrote that you loved chocolate covered pretzels and I knew you'd love these!  They are from Fairway, one of New York's chain of high-end suparmarkets. 

You look gorgeous in the lip colors, I think the first one and the last one are my favorites.  They really go well with your fair skin tone.


----------



## Last Contrast (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *whew*  I was starting to get worried that Customs was going to hold it for ever and ever (it's past the timeframe the lady at the post office said it would be delivered in), but it got there just in the nick of time!  I desperately wanted to send some Moonstruck chocolate, but then I looked up your weather forecast when I was sending it, and, uh, that would not have ended well (I was a little nervous about the lipstick, but I just couldn't not send some, so it's a huge relief that it looks like it's intact).  So you get hot cocoa mix, to be saved until it's cooler, and assorted non-melty candy!  Happy new makeup season!
We ended up with a relatively mild Christmas Day (88F) but yeah, chocolate doesn't do that well in the mail! (I still remember the year it got to 114F on Christmas Day/Boxing Day) The kids went crazy on the nerds - they love the little packs and didn't know large packs existed.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!! This has been the greatest experience. I'm so glad that I participated. I hope everybody finds lots of sparkles under the tree.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh I'm so pleased that you enjoyed everything! It was very fun to shop for you and I hope that you love UD and the other products I sent over.





Have a wonderful Christmas!

xo
Thank you!  You, too.  I'm wearing my Christmas socks today!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's present time! Open your present! Open your present! Show us what you got from your Secret Santa!!

Please make sure to use the SPOILER TAG so others who are waiting may choose to remain spoiler free as they wait for their gifts!






Ho Ho Ho


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
@zadidoll, you are such a trickster!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Oh you!  You!!  (lol)


----------



## jac a (Dec 25, 2013)

thank you so so much @CourtneyB! you are amazing!!

thank you thank you thank you! i really appreciate all the gifts, they made my day!



Spoiler











i am in love with the scarf, it is such an amazing color. love love love! the tarte and boscia items are things i was on the verge of splurging on but managed to be good and stick to my list 



. from one disney fan to another, the disney princess notebook and calendar are fabulous!



i wish you all a very merry and festive holiday season! may your holidays be merry and bright! xox


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 25, 2013)

Zadi is EVIL! Pure evil!


----------



## Charity1217 (Dec 25, 2013)

My husband convinced me into waiting until today to open my SS gift since I knew what all my Christmas presents were (I bought them all).  My secret santa was @latinefeminista and she did such an amazing job picking out gifts for me.  Everything was perfect and they are all things I'm so excited to try.

Here's what I got:



Spoiler



My Amazing Presents!





A Lush massage bar that smells amazing.  I have a chronic pain disorder and my husband is wonderful at massages so this will be so wonderful to put to use!  My teenage daughter just stole my eye lash and brow brush so this is perfect timing!  I think she must have known about my notepad addiction.  I can't function with out notes and so this is a perfect gift for me!  A Washington DC ornament, I've never been and have always wanted to go there.  I'm so happy to have something local and this is beautiful!





She also got me some Ghirardelli peppermint bark and some samples.  I LOVE peppermint bark!!!!  Thank you, thank you!  Also some samples of makeup and cream which I am excited to try!  I love foils and small samples.  It gives me a chance to try many different things. 





Nail polish, these are such beautiful colors and unlike anything I own!  My youngest daughter loves the glittery one. I'm looking for my HG mascara and I've never tried Buxom mascara so I'm excited for this.  I love skin care and this moisturizer will be perfect for my skin.





Lippies!!!!!!!  Lip products are my favorite so I am excited for all of these!  I need a lip exfoliator so I'm excited to try the Elf one.  I love NYX and Revelon lip butters so I can't wait to try these colors.  I've never tried Baby lips and have heard they are wonderful!  Bite lip Glosses!  I have 2 sample size Bite glosses in other colors that I'm scraping the sizes and bottom because I'm almost out.  I love Bite lippies!  I can't wait to try these!









(Sorry for the upside down pic, I'm too tired to try to fix it)  These are gorgeous!!!  I wanted to get a palette for Christmas and I was lucky and spoiled enough to get two!  The Lorac shadows are so pretty!  I can't wait to compare these shadows to my drugstore brand eye shadows.  I love the colors, I have brown eyes and I think the colors will be perfect.  These lip glosses are even more pretty in real life than the picture shows.  They are beautiful!  I'm going to have to get a retractable lip brush because this is going in my purse.  I was watching both of these palettes before Christmas but I didn't want to buy anything until I saw what I got. 






Here's everything together.  I feel so lucky and blessed to have latinafeminista as my secret santa.  She did an amazing job in finding out what I like (and sending her favorites).  I couldn't have picked better items myself.  I am overwhelmed at her generosity and can't wait to try out my new toys.  Thank you so much @latinafeminista!  You are the best secret santa!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Series 3 of the Secret Santa presents from @Sakura83 (sorry, it's a bit belated - I had family visiting over the weekend)!

Hmm, what could be inside this lovely package?   

 
@Sakura83 included a gift for our dog - an adorable reindeer toy!

  

 
First impression = Dumpling is not sure what it is, but he's hoping that it's for him...so, he pretends to be a nice boy and sits patiently. 



 
Well, that 'nice boy' routine only lasted a few seconds. Dumpling is actually a bit naughty, so he steals the toy and runs off to the couch with it, in order to conduct 'further investigation'...



 
Further investigation reveals that this toy is amazing! It's a trifecta of awesomeness (soft, fluffy and squeaky), making it his favorite type of toy!



 
Final verdict = Dumpling loves it and says that it's 'all right' with an enthusiastic 'paw up'! &lt;-- yup, I'm a cheeseball 





  


  
Well, it's almost needless to say (but I still feel compelled to say it!!!) that this present really touched me because it is so incredibly thoughtful and already well-loved! Thank you so much @Sakura83!

Omgosh, Dumpling is so freaking cute, just look at that SMILE of his! I love how the series of Dumpling went from "Is this for me?" to "Yay! A new fluffy, soft, squeeky toy for me!". This totally made my day! I'am thrilled he is enjoying his new toy. I always gravitate towards reindeer toys for pets lol, so this was definitely a no brainer. Although I think my mom's corgi, Harley, doesn't seem to enjoy the same enthusiasm for my love of all things reindeer. 





BTW, Merry Christmas MUT ladies and gents! I'am totally blessed to be apart of this community!


----------



## slinka (Dec 26, 2013)

My package is said to be sitting at my local post office- but I'm out of state until jan 2nd- be expecting an excited reveal on that date!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you, Santa, whoever you are. I'm thankful already, and I haven even seen your gift =p


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 9: 






I squealed when I opened this! I had given up on getting this color. I missed it in both the German and American glossybox. Thank you for your effort in getting this for me,I truly appreciate it @tgooberbutt
THat is one of my favorite lipsticks! I have two of them! It's the perfect natural pink for me when I want to go subtle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for letting me know, I look forward to using mine.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am almost a month late in postin this, but my SS sent me part of my gift before Thanksgiving. It was the nails inc. The After Party and she shipped it through Sephora and left the note "A little something to keep your holiday spirits bright before the rest of your Secret Santa gift arrives. Happy Holidays! - Secret Santa from MUT" I can't wait until the rest comes to me.





Bad photo, sorry about that. I only took a quick photo on my phone when it first arrived and by now they have all been used.

Thank you to whoever my SS is! I am enjoying the first part!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I cheated and opened Day 11 &amp; *drumroll* Day 12 today, since we're traveling early tomorrow.

Here's a Recap of Days 1 - 11, which were pretty spectacular on their own. It's absolutely crazy as I scroll through the collaged pics.

Lip gloss, Perfumes, Moisturizers, Nail Polishes, Lotions, BB Creams, etc. So many great items! And, so many new brands for me, too.




 























And, finally... It's Day 12... I'm so excited for the big reveal! I couldn't be happier with my new pretties.





1.) Pacifica - Indian Coconut Nectar Trio

I fell in love with Pacifica this summer, after receiving something in my Ipsy Glam Bag. I had bought a few of the rollerballs (Island Vanilla, Tuscan Blood Orange, Ruby Guava.) I've been dying to try Indian Coconut. It was on my wish list. Plus, I've never tried the Pacifica body butter or lip quench. I love body butters and lip glosses, so this is a winner for me. I have been loving my Ipsy Be Delectable Coconut Cream lotion, so I'll have to add this to my rotation. The irony is I seriously almost bought this set this week with the Target 10% Coupon. I'm glad I was patient and waited on it. Haha.

2.) Victoria Secret Crystal Kiss Body Mist &amp; Lotion

The bottle describes it as refreshing Winter Citrus and Angel Lily scent. Love it! I had never heard of this specific fragrance before. I bought Love Spell a few weeks ago, which is one of my favorites. This one is definitely going in my rotation. Smells so yummy! And, both full size, too. I'm going to be smelling great.

3.) Soap and Glory - Good, Butter, Best Body Butters

I had never heard of Soap &amp; Glory, until stalking the SS Nail Reveals. I absolutely love lotions and body butters. I've been using the Body Shop satsuma lately. So, I'm thrilled to have some new body butters in my rotation. Again, I actually was planning to purchase this item. It's been sitting in my Sephora cart. I would have never imagined my SS would buy it for me, since I definitely didn't have it on a Wish List or anything. So cool! And, the scents below sound amazing...

The Righteous is scented with the luxurious and timeless aromas of bergamot, rose, and peach.

Sugar Crush features the fresh, mouthwatering scent of sweet lime.

Butter Yourself is scented with pungent yuzu fruit and rich fig aromas

*Thank you, soooooo much, @Jamie P !*

From dog treats to types of products to brands to scents to wrapping colors... You nailed everything!

I know I've rambled on a few times now, but I have such a stressful year-end with my job in Corporate Finance. It's really been a difficult few weeks. In fact, even on my 1st Day of Christmas vacation today, I spent most of the day working from home. This 12 Days of Secret Santa'ness has really given me something to look forward to this year. It's really helped me de-stress and get into the holiday spirit. I never imagined gifts from a "stranger" could be so thoughtful.

I joked with my boyfriend that you MUT ladies will have to help him shop next year. Both my SS &amp; SS Nails really did such an amazing job. Thanks, ladies.

And, HAPPY HOLIDAYS, MUT'ers. For everyone traveling as well this week, I hope you have a blessed and safe holiday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I loved seeing your 12 days of gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok! Let the rambling, and crazy photos begin! I got my SS gift from the AMAZING, and WONDERFUL @yousoldtheworld today!

My Phone was being special so I hope these upload in some sort of order! I tore into this as soon as it came!! I was super duper spoiled and I Love EVERYTHING. Thank you Thank you, Thank you a Thousand more times @yousoldtheworld

This was the first look! An adorable note! And lots of goodies in shiny paper!





Shiny Goodness!





The first thing I opened (I think?) Was brushes! LOVE THIS! I actually started a thread awhile ago looking for good brushes, and my amazing SS found that and sent me some of her favorites! Cannot wait to use these!





More Brushes! SO AMAZING!





Look at this adorable packaging?! I love it! And the candy! ;-)





I am obsessed with Lotion, probably should get some help, but i love this! Always up for more!





Awesome cozy socks, Revlon Lip Pencil, and Nail Strips! Its all awesome!





This should be last, but I don';t know how to order the pictures. This is sooooooo beautiful! I love the colors, and love that yousoldtheworld chose it because she loves it! Its perfect!!!





This scented rollerball is amazing! Its citrusy which i LOVE. So perfect for me! THank you a million times again!





I opened another little package and was like OMG A BILLION pencils! So amazing! I love liners, so this is so exciting to get to play around with all of these beauties! I love that they are shorter, (some of them) and will be perfect for my bag or purse! LOVE





I have never used setting spray, so I am excited to try this!!!!





Moisturizers are amazing! LOVE!





I love Benefit, and Chapstick, and PocketBAcs so these are all amazing too! Love the travel sized versions of everything!





and amazing nail polishes! SO MANY ... I took about 30 more pictures, but tried to choose the ones with more items in them....so I didn't take up the entire page!!! 





This was on the bottom of the box! How adorable right?!?!





I uh...did my nails immediately? 





Again THANK YOU SO MUCH @yousoldtheworld  you are awesome! Lets be friends (And pen Pals! I love that idea)!! You did such an amazing job finding me WAY to much amazing stuff! I am so grateful for all the thought, and effort, and I am sorry USPS was so ridiculous and it was stressful! Thanks again! Merry Christmas!!! &lt;3

Edited! *How do I do a spoiler to make this not so long! Ahh! *
Great gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My secret santa was @meaganola! She spoiled me crazy. I was so excited when the postman knocked on the door ( it's Christmas Eve here...). My kids chased me up the hall and were a touch dissappointed it wasn't santa until they realised how much candy she sent. Then they were very happy.

























THANK YOU SO MUCH.





















































































Awesome gifts, &amp; lots of candy!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 26, 2013)

Just to remind people I'll be posting the Secret Santa list either later tonight or tomorrow. I was waiting for the reply from two people but pretty much everyone is accounted for.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG @LisaLeah is an angel in disguise!  I am so overwhelmed at the amount of stuff she sent.  I have no idea what I did to deserve such an amazing secret santa, but thank you so so much!!!!  I am the luckiest girl in the world!

Warning: Superrrrr picture heavy!




 Woke up this morning to find an ENORMOUS box on my porch.  Opened it and was greeted by this.  @LisaLeah wrote in the card "May all your wishes come true... here's a few of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a beautiful holiday, XOXO LisaLeah."  What an appropriate message for the amazingness to follow.





Everything laid out on my bed before I packed it all back up and drove 2 hours to my parents' house for Christmas.  I didn't open anything until I got there.





The first item.  Butter London in The Moss, a beautiful oxblood red.





The next package.  Travel sized shampoo and conditioner, these will be great for when I go to the gym! Missha Crystal Nail Polish in JBL01 and OPI Liquid Sand in Can't Let Go, I love nail polish!  Pixi Beauty bronzer, perfect because I'm running low, and Urban Decay Supercurl Curling Mascara!





Then, URBAN DECAY NAKED 2!!!!  I tried to buy this at my local Ulta but they were completely sold out!  I've been wanting this for so long and haven't been able to bring myself to buy it.  I'm so in love!

But @LisaLeah was farrrrrrrrrr from done!





Tea!  In the cutest packaging I've ever seen!  I can't wait to try these!





@LisaLeah is from New York, so she got me chocolate from a well known local place.  The keychain is so cute and I can't wait to eat devour this chocolate!





On the next package, a lottery ticket!  I'll have to try my luck =P  but inside...





O.M.G.  I had Benefit They're Real! on my wish list and @LisaLeah got me an entire Lash Stash!!! This is a mascara lover's heaven!!!!!





More chocolate on the next package!





And inside, the most perfect tea mug in the world!  @LisaLeah I don't know how you knew teal is one of my favorite colors but I LOVE THIS!  This is so perfect to try the tea!

And still not done!!! 










Because in the next box, are MORE ITEMS.





Nail polish from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics in Chimera and Suspiria.  I've never tried this brand so I'm super excited to try!





Josie Maran Argan Hand Healers!  I picked one up during Black Friday and tried to go back for another the next day and they were all gone.  Now I have back ups!  Yay!!





Make Up For Ever Black Tango Collection Nail Polish in Black with Green Highlights and Black with Blue Highlights.  The packaging and collection name are gorgeous!  Can't wait to try these!





More tea!!!! It's so. cold. in Illinois right now so these are awesome!





Urban Decay Naked Skin BB Cream!  I just ran out and plan on traveling in the new year so this is perfect!





Living Proof the full collection!  I have really fine hair so I'm always trying to get more volume in it.





Omgosh yum!  Cocoa Mixes!  There's 8 different flavors.  These are also from the local New York Chocolate shop!

At this point I was already so overwhelmed by @LisaLeah's generosity, but she had one final finishing touch:





So. Perfect.  And I cried.





Everything @LisaLeah sent me all in one picture
@LisaLeah you are absolutely amazing.  I have your address now (Muahahahaha) and I'm going to find a way to return the generosity.  Thank you thank you thank you so much!

Oh wow those are all fantastic gifts,  that saying had me laughing so hard!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 9:
I squealed when I opened this! I had given up on getting this color. I missed it in both the German and American glossybox. Thank you for your effort in getting this for me,I truly appreciate it @tgooberbutt

Just got back from out of town, and catching up. I'm glad it was the correct one! I was lucky that @meaganola had it on her trade list, and that I had something to trade with her for it!

And I"m glad you like the liptar!  I hope the color works out well!

I also got my SS gift when I got home today! hooray! I of course had no impulse control and opened everything! I'm waiting to get her MUT name from my 'elf,' as I couldn't make it out from the card. Will post picts of everything tmrw. But I am totally overwhelmed by the thoughtfulness, generosity (and creepy mind-reading ability) of my SS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everything I have opened up so far has been perfect!   I cant wait to see what you got from your SS. I hope she spoiled you as much as you have spoiled me, you deserve it!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


 


I was totally spoiled my my SS who is still a mystery The goods:

Starbucks Via in Mocha, I LOVE these, perfect at work when I need my caffeine pick me up and no coffee made Perfect !!

LA Colors eyeshadow palette, I have never tried this brand before, can't wait to play with them

Blowpro hairspray travel size: I really needed this for my bag. Another 1st for me, I have never tried this line before

CG Flamed out mascara: Have heard great things about this one, love the packaging and always need mascara

The adoarable box with the little penguin is Sugar Plum Fairy Soap, it smells AMAZING. The packaging is too cute

Living Proof Style extender: Another 1st for me can't wait to try it.

Smashbox CC cream : I love mini everything and have yet to try this also. Going in my work bag for touchups.

House of Dorchester Chocolates from England, totally awesome. Never tried these before and chocolate is my weekness

Ellen Tracy Anti Aging Serum: Wowza. Big bottle!!! I love all antiaging stuff as I am trying to give Mother Time a run for her money Yet another home run!!!

The Hsn Total Beauty Sampler Box: I was so excited to see this!!! I am a total sample nut. Love the minis of everything lol.

SS Could you curate all my sub boxes? You did and AMAZING job and made my 1st experience here really special. Thank you so much for your thoughtfulness and amazing gifts. I love it all.

Merry Christmas!!

Nice gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to post about my wonderful Secret Santa Reveal.  My Lovely Secret Santee is.... @nicepenguins!  She was so sweet - she selected a variety of items (locally, new brands that I haven't tried, some adorable samples, and even a sample of my absolute favorite perfume that she had on hand).  It was an absolutely lovely package! Without further ado...







Spoiler













Close up - some of the colors- the Urban Decay palate (never tried before!), the soaps from local maker, the local sourced pine, color club nail, kat von b lip, sephora eyes, NARS eye shadow base, laura mercier tinted moisturizer sample)... along with this there were samples and perfumes and candies!!! and cute nail file.  Thank you  @nicepenguins!!!




Everything you got looks great!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @bluelion OMG!!!! My husband brought in this huge box addressed to me and I was like "It's my MUT secret santa!!!" 



 WOW - thank you SO SO much - I absolutely LOVE EVERYTHING!!! What a wonderful gift to get Christmas Eve as well!

My internet has been quite spotty since the ice storm a couple days ago, and I keep getting kicked off when trying to upload pics, so I will try that again in a few days so everyone can see what I got! In the meantime here's a list of what was in the box!

Flower by Drew Barrymore BB cream, lip tint and lip gloss (ahhhh! I wanted to try this so bad!!)

Strawberry pocky (OH YEAH! How did you know I love this?)

Reusable shopping bag and sweet cat notepad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Butter London polish remover in pumpkin pie scent! (Love the fall scents the best)

Neutrogena hand cream (I really need this in winter - my hands get so dry and cracked)

Mini OPI polish (one of the liquid sands from the Mariah Holiday collection)!!!!

Mint green Flower by Drew Barrymore polish (yes!! - Another thing, how did you know minty green is a fave of mine?!)

Color Club polish in Magic Attraction (so sparkly!)

Essie in Marshmallow (OMG!!!!! How did you know this was a lemming of mine FOR YEARS?! Unbelievable!)

And a super cute mini stocking (with an "M" on it!) literally chock full of Hi- chews, Ghirardelli squares and Lindt Lindors (This is candy/chocolate heaven).

Oh, AND a fun cat toy  - the cats have already gone crazy trying to catch those little balls.

I am so happy - you are such a fab secret santa and thank you again! (And I'll try to post pics in a few days when more of the ice storm mess has cleared up).
Sound like nice gifts, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


 
Some much wanted beauty goodies!!!





1. L'Oreal Butterfly mascara! I said that I wanted this on my wishlist and I got it! YAY!

2. Lancome lipstick! She combined my love of nude lip colors and French things!!! I can't wait to try this! And it came in a cute black case!

3. Juice Beauty gloss in Fig! I've wanted to try this for months! I saw this in some peoples' May's Ipsy bags but I didn't get it. I'm super excited that I get to try this now!!! I will follow my SS's advice and layer this on the Lancome lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Juice Beauty moisturizer! I like trying moisturizers and I can't wait to try this! I might try this tomorrow since I don't like the moisturizer that I brought with me on vacation.

5. Ulta lip balm! My SS said that she loves this so I cant wait to try it!!!

6. Pirouline wafers in Chocolate Hazelnut! I LOVE chocolate and hazelnut! I'm going to eat these with my coffee tomorrow!!!
And I just had to open the last gift too 







 
A homemade makeup brush holder!!!!









I FREAKIN' LOOOOVE IT!!! I love the zebra print lining and the lace and I feel so special because you made it for me!!!!!




 



 



 I can't wait to put my brushes in it!
@makeitupasigo You are an AMAZING SS! You did a spectacular job! I LOVE every single gift you gave me and can't wait to try everything! I love the handwritten notes; it was a nice touch. Sorry I tore everything open on Day One. Thank you so much! 








Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


 
Some of her favorite Lush treats!!!!





I was a Lush virgin! OMG EVERYTHING SMELLS SO FREAKIN' AMAZING!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

1. Snow Fairy shower gel - OMG THIS SMELLS AMAZING!!! I must haul this before the holidays are over. This is what heaven probably smells like 





2. Snow Fairy massage bar - This smells heavenly too!!! I LOVE IT! I will follow my SS's advice and layer this with the shower gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Vanilla Puff dusting powder - I don't own anything like it! I love the idea behind it! I'm going to use this on my skin and sprinkle this in my boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Vanilla Dee-lite - I love the scent!!! This will smell amazing with Vanilla Puff.

5. Mint Julip lip scrub - I've been looking for a lip scrub! I think I forgot to mention that on my wishlist. I'm super happy that she gave me this!!!!!

I'm totally loving everything so far!!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


 
Cute trendy nail polish (and chocolate)!!!









1. Ciate Caviar Set - I've always wanted to try this! Thank you!!!

2. ULTA nail polish in Material Girl - I've wanted to buy this for months! I love the color! I might use it tonight!!!!

3. More chocolate with caramel!!!!! Yay!!!!
I couldn't wait another 30 minutes so I opened my gifts for Day Two!


Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I opened one of my SS presents!!!









Some fun scented travel goodies!!!





She knew that I would be traveling over the holidays!

1. ULTA beauty smoothie in buttercream cupcake! I LOVE THIS SCENT!!! I don't think that I've never mentioned that to anyone. How did she know?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. ULTA hand cream in Very Vanilla! I usually get an ULTA hand cream every year but missed out on it this year. I'm super stoked to see this and I love the scent!

3. ULTA face and body wipes in Holiday Cookie! I wanted to buy this but it sold out online before I could get my hands on it! I definitely will keep this in my travel bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. ULTA Vanilla Cupcake Bubble Bath! This sold out before I could get it too!!!! I love cupcake shaped things (I probably should have put that on my profile lol). I'm definitely going to soak in the tub with this!

5. A Milk Chocolate Caramel Bar from her home state! She got me chocolate! YAY!!!!!

And more chocolate!!!!! YAY!!!!




I have a mystery SS! She gave me 5 days worth of presents and said that she would reveal herself on Day 5!
I'm going to open one day of presents every hour because I'm impatient lol 





Awesome gifts, that brush holder is beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


 
Some of her favorite Lush treats!!!!





I was a Lush virgin! OMG EVERYTHING SMELLS SO FREAKIN' AMAZING!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

1. Snow Fairy shower gel - OMG THIS SMELLS AMAZING!!! I must haul this before the holidays are over. This is what heaven probably smells like 





2. Snow Fairy massage bar - This smells heavenly too!!! I LOVE IT! I will follow my SS's advice and layer this with the shower gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Vanilla Puff dusting powder - I don't own anything like it! I love the idea behind it! I'm going to use this on my skin and sprinkle this in my boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Vanilla Dee-lite - I love the scent!!! This will smell amazing with Vanilla Puff.

5. Mint Julip lip scrub - I've been looking for a lip scrub! I think I forgot to mention that on my wishlist. I'm super happy that she gave me this!!!!!

I'm totally loving everything so far!!!!
I love using Lush powders. In the summertime I sprinkle a little on my belly and nunga-nunga's and then all day I smell amazing and feel fresh. No boob sweat allowed! LOL

I never tried Lush  powders, but I definitely want to try them now.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Series 3 of the Secret Santa presents from @Sakura83 (sorry, it's a bit belated - I had family visiting over the weekend)!

Hmm, what could be inside this lovely package?   

 
@Sakura83 included a gift for our dog - an adorable reindeer toy!

  

 
First impression = Dumpling is not sure what it is, but he's hoping that it's for him...so, he pretends to be a nice boy and sits patiently.



 
Well, that 'nice boy' routine only lasted a few seconds. Dumpling is actually a bit naughty, so he steals the toy and runs off to the couch with it, in order to conduct 'further investigation'...



 
Further investigation reveals that this toy is amazing! It's a trifecta of awesomeness (soft, fluffy and squeaky), making it his favorite type of toy!



 
Final verdict = Dumpling loves it and says that it's 'all right' with an enthusiastic 'paw up'! &lt;-- yup, I'm a cheeseball 





  


  
Well, it's almost needless to say (but I still feel compelled to say it!!!) that this present really touched me because it is so incredibly thoughtful and already well-loved! Thank you so much @Sakura83!

That's  adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @mishmish is my secret santa! I know I was a pretty tough santee to take care of, but she did an amazing job!








So mishmish knew I was more about skincare than makeup neccessarily, and skincare is exactly what I got! And I love both the PTR and Ole day creams. I'm a very big fan of PTR, and was very happy to get to try more of his line.





But the most amazing, and shocking level of generosity was to see this Ole Henriksen set! I had been eyeing it on the Sephora site ever since FF - and it was actually sitting in the cart , waiting for the latest sale. I can't believe she spent so much on a person she's never met, on the other side of the country! It's wonderful, and I am so grateful! I was working through the last of my Vitamin C serum, so this came just in time!





I am also very DIY and love repurposing stuff around the house to new uses and I think there are few projects in the book that might be fun.





And this candle smells fantastic - I set it on my counter (I didn't even light it yet), and by the time I came home again, the entire entry area smelled like berries and vanilla - it was a great thing to come home to. I also already drank the tea - interesting blend, I would not have chosen it for myself, but the strainer is excellent, and I'm glad I got to try something new.





And I've been meaning to try NYX! I don't live very close to an Ulta, and my local Target only just started to carry it, so I haven't really had a chance to try them out. The colors mishmish picked are perfect though - and I've heard great things about their liners!





And I loooooove mini nail polishes! And I don't really have a chance to use Orly, because they are not sold near me. The NCLA nail wraps should also be fun for this coming week!

I've also recently run out of the UD's setting spray, so the Beauty Fix can should come in handy - always up for trying a new brand! Oooo, and the Klorane is coming with me on some traveling soon!




Oh - and the card!

She included a very detailed card explaining how everything was chosen. I was particularly excited that I got to try the 100% pure coffee eye cream as I'm currently in the market for one. I'm working though the huge (for an eye cream) sample that she included. And it smells like coconuts and coffee - that just might win me over alone!

But the thought and reasoning she put into these gifts was wonderfully considerate. Thank you so much! You've made my Christmas very special!




Overall, I was flattered and aghast at mishmish's thoughtfulness and generosity. It's not just a bunch of materialistic stuff in a box, but she had spent time thinking about what would work for me. Thank you again so much mishmish! Have a wonderful holiday!!!  I am so glad to see your SS spoiled you! Looks like she did a great job picking things out for you. Hope you enjoy all your goodies.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I figured it out!! @FormosaHoney you are incredible!! Thank you x10000 !
You are so welcome Gemstone!  Merry Christmas.  I was all set to send you some chocolate covered popcorn, but I really wanted to get you something from my hometown and then I saw the chocolage covered pretzels and remembered that in one of the blogs you wrote that you loved chocolate covered pretzels and I knew you'd love these!  They are from Fairway, one of New York's chain of high-end suparmarkets.

You look gorgeous in the lip colors, I think the first one and the last one are my favorites.  They really go well with your fair skin tone.

I miss Fairway, I used to love going there.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's present time! Open your present! Open your present! Show us what you got from your Secret Santa!!

Please make sure to use the SPOILER TAG so others who are waiting may choose to remain spoiler free as they wait for their gifts!






Ho Ho Ho




That was so wrong!!! I got all excited  lol.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thank you so so much @CourtneyB! you are amazing!!

thank you thank you thank you! i really appreciate all the gifts, they made my day!



Spoiler











i am in love with the scarf, it is such an amazing color. love love love! the tarte and boscia items are things i was on the verge of splurging on but managed to be good and stick to my list 



. from one disney fan to another, the disney princess notebook and calendar are fabulous!



i wish you all a very merry and festive holiday season! may your holidays be merry and bright! xox
Great gifts, the Disney notebook is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband convinced me into waiting until today to open my SS gift since I knew what all my Christmas presents were (I bought them all).  My secret santa was @latinefeminista and she did such an amazing job picking out gifts for me.  Everything was perfect and they are all things I'm so excited to try.

Here's what I got:



Spoiler



My Amazing Presents!





A Lush massage bar that smells amazing.  I have a chronic pain disorder and my husband is wonderful at massages so this will be so wonderful to put to use!  My teenage daughter just stole my eye lash and brow brush so this is perfect timing!  I think she must have known about my notepad addiction.  I can't function with out notes and so this is a perfect gift for me!  A Washington DC ornament, I've never been and have always wanted to go there.  I'm so happy to have something local and this is beautiful!





She also got me some Ghirardelli peppermint bark and some samples.  I LOVE peppermint bark!!!!  Thank you, thank you!  Also some samples of makeup and cream which I am excited to try!  I love foils and small samples.  It gives me a chance to try many different things.





Nail polish, these are such beautiful colors and unlike anything I own!  My youngest daughter loves the glittery one. I'm looking for my HG mascara and I've never tried Buxom mascara so I'm excited for this.  I love skin care and this moisturizer will be perfect for my skin.





Lippies!!!!!!!  Lip products are my favorite so I am excited for all of these!  I need a lip exfoliator so I'm excited to try the Elf one.  I love NYX and Revelon lip butters so I can't wait to try these colors.  I've never tried Baby lips and have heard they are wonderful!  Bite lip Glosses!  I have 2 sample size Bite glosses in other colors that I'm scraping the sizes and bottom because I'm almost out.  I love Bite lippies!  I can't wait to try these!









(Sorry for the upside down pic, I'm too tired to try to fix it)  These are gorgeous!!!  I wanted to get a palette for Christmas and I was lucky and spoiled enough to get two!  The Lorac shadows are so pretty!  I can't wait to compare these shadows to my drugstore brand eye shadows.  I love the colors, I have brown eyes and I think the colors will be perfect.  These lip glosses are even more pretty in real life than the picture shows.  They are beautiful!  I'm going to have to get a retractable lip brush because this is going in my purse.  I was watching both of these palettes before Christmas but I didn't want to buy anything until I saw what I got.






Here's everything together.  I feel so lucky and blessed to have latinafeminista as my secret santa.  She did an amazing job in finding out what I like (and sending her favorites).  I couldn't have picked better items myself.  I am overwhelmed at her generosity and can't wait to try out my new toys.  Thank you so much @latinafeminista!  You are the best secret santa!
Everything is so pretty! Everyone has been so generous with all the gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Series 3 of the Secret Santa presents from @Sakura83 (sorry, it's a bit belated - I had family visiting over the weekend)!

Hmm, what could be inside this lovely package?   

 
@Sakura83 included a gift for our dog - an adorable reindeer toy!

  

 
First impression = Dumpling is not sure what it is, but he's hoping that it's for him...so, he pretends to be a nice boy and sits patiently.



 
Well, that 'nice boy' routine only lasted a few seconds. Dumpling is actually a bit naughty, so he steals the toy and runs off to the couch with it, in order to conduct 'further investigation'...



 
Further investigation reveals that this toy is amazing! It's a trifecta of awesomeness (soft, fluffy and squeaky), making it his favorite type of toy!



 
Final verdict = Dumpling loves it and says that it's 'all right' with an enthusiastic 'paw up'! &lt;-- yup, I'm a cheeseball 





  


  
Well, it's almost needless to say (but I still feel compelled to say it!!!) that this present really touched me because it is so incredibly thoughtful and already well-loved! Thank you so much @Sakura83!

Omgosh, Dumpling is so freaking cute, just look at that SMILE of his! I love how the series of Dumpling went from "Is this for me?" to "Yay! A new fluffy, soft, squeeky toy for me!". This totally made my day! I'am thrilled he is enjoying his new toy. I always gravitate towards reindeer toys for pets lol, so this was definitely a no brainer. Although I think my mom's corgi, Harley, doesn't seem to enjoy the same enthusiasm for my love of all things reindeer.





BTW, Merry Christmas MUT ladies and gents! I'am totally blessed to be apart of this community! 








So cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Day 10:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















So excited to try this brand! The colors [@]tgooberbutt[/@] sent are gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Day 11:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Super happy to get this eyeliner. I have a million black eyeliners but I was dying to try this one. [@]tgooberbutt[/@] I thought the packaging was cute! Thank you so much.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Day 12:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












[@]tgooberbutt[/@] so sweet of you to send this. It is hard to find here, very thoughtful of you thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 26, 2013)

Aspirin? What's the back story on that?


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 26, 2013)

> Aspirin? What's the back story on that?


 You can never find aspirin when you need it - especially if you make too Merry.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 26, 2013)

My gift came today!! My secret santa was evildoctorporkchop and she completely spoiled me!! I'll be posting pictures tomorrow. Thank you so much evildoctorporkchop, I loved everything!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol! I was digging around the interwebs trying to find out what americans usually ask people to bring to them in germany, and I can across aspirin as a very common request. Something about pharmacy access and not easy otc for some reason...which I thought weird bcs germany is such a pharma manufacturing country. .. so...at less than a buck and a flat rate box might as well toss a bottle in!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aspirin? What's the back story on that?
Its hard/expensive to find aspirin and  other pain killers here.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aspirin? What's the back story on that?

You can never find aspirin when you need it - especially if you make too Merry. That works too lol.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My gift came today!! My secret santa was evildoctorporkchop and she completely spoiled me!! I'll be posting pictures tomorrow. Thank you so much evildoctorporkchop, I loved everything!!!!!!





Cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol! I was digging around the interwebs trying to find out what americans usually ask people to bring to them in germany, and I can across aspirin as a very common request. Something about pharmacy access and not easy otc for some reason...which I thought weird bcs germany is such a pharma manufacturing country. .. so...at less than a buck and a flat rate box might as well toss a bottle in!
There are tons of pharmacies  around me, the issue is the prices are a lot more expensive then the ones in the states. I have seen a bottle with the same amount of aspirin you sent for the equivalent of $20.


----------



## StickyLips (Dec 27, 2013)

I saved my Secret Santa gift to open on Christmas day (old family tradition). Thank you, Jordan!!! My Secret Santa sent me a gift that I have been wanting to try for years! NARS blush in the color Orgasm. I've heard and read about this blush many times and have always wanted to try it and it's as beautiful as its reviews say it is. My Secret Santa also included some other wonderful and pretty goodies: Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator Tocca hand cream in Grapefruit Cucumber Sephora Age defy eye cream sample Melvita Moisturizing Rose Nectar sample Clean White Woods Eau de Parfum sample john varvatos Artisan Eau de Toilette sample Wow...Jordan. All will get used well and your thoughtfulness is much appreciated. TY note to follow. Blessings for a beautiful New Year 2014!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol! I was digging around the interwebs trying to find out what americans usually ask people to bring to them in germany, and I can across aspirin as a very common request. Something about pharmacy access and not easy otc for some reason...which I thought weird bcs germany is such a pharma manufacturing country. .. so...at less than a buck and a flat rate box might as well toss a bottle in!
There are tons of pharmacies  around me, the issue is the prices are a lot more expensive then the ones in the states. I have seen a bottle with the same amount of aspirin you sent for the equivalent of $20.


*falls over* Seriously?! Highway robbery! When we go to Canada my mother always asks us to bring her a bottle of Tylenol 3 which is OTC in Canada but by prescription here. It's actually also cheaper up in Canada than here.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2013)

> *falls over* Seriously?! Highway robbery! When we go to Canada my mother always asks us to bring her a bottle of Tylenol 3 which is OTC in Canada but by prescription here. It's actually also cheaper up in Canada than here.


 Does the US prescription-only stuff have caffeine in it? I thought it was just Tylenol and codeine. The Canadian OTC has caffeine, which is why it does a kick-ass job on my headaches, but I can't use it after a certain time. (I need to find someone going up to Canada so they can pick another bottle up for me because I'm almost out! I was stunned when I discovered the huge price difference between the store brands for Shoppers Drug Mart and London Drug. The former was something like twice as much as the latter the last time I checked the prices.) (And is hydrocortisone cream/ointment still prescription-only up there? That's the one that seems really strange to me.)


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 27, 2013)

> Does the US prescription-only stuff have caffeine in it? I thought it was just Tylenol and codeine. The Canadian OTC has caffeine, which is why it does a kick-ass job on my headaches, but I can't use it after a certain time. (I need to find someone going up to Canada so they can pick another bottle up for me because I'm almost out! I was stunned when I discovered the huge price difference between the store brands for Shoppers Drug Mart and London Drug. The former was something like twice as much as the latter the last time I checked the prices.) (And is hydrocortisone cream/ointment still prescription-only up there? That's the one that seems really strange to me.)


 If I had known you like it, i'd have put it in your Nail SS gift. I can't use it myself because of the caffeine, it makes me sick because I ingest limited caffeine (not a coffee drinker). Not sure about the hydrocortisone but I think it's prescription only here.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Does the US prescription-only stuff have caffeine in it? I thought it was just Tylenol and codeine. The Canadian OTC has caffeine, which is why it does a kick-ass job on my headaches, but I can't use it after a certain time. (I need to find someone going up to Canada so they can pick another bottle up for me because I'm almost out! I was stunned when I discovered the huge price difference between the store brands for Shoppers Drug Mart and London Drug. The former was something like twice as much as the latter the last time I checked the prices.) (And is hydrocortisone cream/ointment still prescription-only up there? That's the one that seems really strange to me.)

I thought our prescription in the US was just Tylenol and codeine as well.. my go to migraine meds are Excedrin, sometimes some Nyquil, a dark room, a glass of water, and a soda.  Only thing that works.

Funny story about Tylenol 3 (edited to put in spoiler because this is maybe a bit graphic)- 

I had to have emergency surgery once when I was on a trip in Guatemala (appendectomy.. I guess you can't decide when that happens..) and after the surgery they gave me Tylenol 3 and refused to give me anything stronger because they were afraid I'd develop an addiction- which I suppose could be true, but at the time, I was more concerned that I was in a large amount of pain and very much thought that my insides were just going to fall out of me at any point.


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 27, 2013)

I use Advil extra strength liquid gels for migraines. Says for migraines right on the packaging and my doc said it's the best OTC pill for them.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I use Advil extra strength liquid gels for migraines. Says for migraines right on the packaging and my doc said it's the best OTC pill for them.

Interesting!  My doc said to use Excedrin and to add just one or two advil (normal) if I need to.  Thankfully I mostly have mine under control and my triggers worked out- migraines are the literal worst.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2013)

When I had migraine issues for a while there, my Dr. gave me this nasal spray that worked wonders! I can't even remember the last time I had one...none of the pills helped mine!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 27, 2013)

@JC327 I can't believe you're still opening them up one by one, especially since it's after Xmas already! 

Such patience!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Does the US prescription-only stuff have caffeine in it? I thought it was just Tylenol and codeine. The Canadian OTC has caffeine, which is why it does a kick-ass job on my headaches, but I can't use it after a certain time. (I need to find someone going up to Canada so they can pick another bottle up for me because I'm almost out! I was stunned when I discovered the huge price difference between the store brands for Shoppers Drug Mart and London Drug. The former was something like twice as much as the latter the last time I checked the prices.) (And is hydrocortisone cream/ointment still prescription-only up there? That's the one that seems really strange to me.)
The Tylenol I get in Canada when I visit the in-laws is 625 mg which is more than our extra strength but less than the 1000 mg you get with 2 extra strength.   I've found that I tolerate the dose much easier than the 2 extra strength.   The thing that gets me in my travels is how easily and cheaply I can pick up a Ventolin inhaler.   The inhaler I pay a $30 co-pay for here is $3 everywhere I've searched for it.    We were in the Cayman's and I lost my inhaler while sailing - I walked into a pharmacy and the pharmacist asked me how many I needed.   I wanted to say... 50 but settled for 3.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I saved my Secret Santa gift to open on Christmas day (old family tradition). Thank you, Jordan!!! My Secret Santa sent me a gift that I have been wanting to try for years! NARS blush in the color Orgasm. I've heard and read about this blush many times and have always wanted to try it and it's as beautiful as its reviews say it is. My Secret Santa also included some other wonderful and pretty goodies:

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Tocca hand cream in Grapefruit Cucumber
Sephora Age defy eye cream sample
Melvita Moisturizing Rose Nectar sample
Clean White Woods Eau de Parfum sample
john varvatos Artisan Eau de Toilette sample

Wow...Jordan. All will get used well and your thoughtfulness is much appreciated. TY note to follow. Blessings for a beautiful New Year 2014!
Nice gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol! I was digging around the interwebs trying to find out what americans usually ask people to bring to them in germany, and I can across aspirin as a very common request. Something about pharmacy access and not easy otc for some reason...which I thought weird bcs germany is such a pharma manufacturing country. .. so...at less than a buck and a flat rate box might as well toss a bottle in!
There are tons of pharmacies  around me, the issue is the prices are a lot more expensive then the ones in the states. I have seen a bottle with the same amount of aspirin you sent for the equivalent of $20.


*falls over* Seriously?! Highway robbery! When we go to Canada my mother always asks us to bring her a bottle of Tylenol 3 which is OTC in Canada but by prescription here. It's actually also cheaper up in Canada than here.

Its more expensive here because they usually suggest homeopathic medicines or tea to cure whatever is wrong instead of pain killers. I think I might need to go to Canada lol.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Does the US prescription-only stuff have caffeine in it? I thought it was just Tylenol and codeine. The Canadian OTC has caffeine, which is why it does a kick-ass job on my headaches, but I can't use it after a certain time. (I need to find someone going up to Canada so they can pick another bottle up for me because I'm almost out! I was stunned when I discovered the huge price difference between the store brands for Shoppers Drug Mart and London Drug. The former was something like twice as much as the latter the last time I checked the prices.) (And is hydrocortisone cream/ointment still prescription-only up there? That's the one that seems really strange to me.)

I thought our prescription in the US was just Tylenol and codeine as well.. my go to migraine meds are Excedrin, sometimes some Nyquil, a dark room, a glass of water, and a soda.  Only thing that works.

Funny story about Tylenol 3 (edited to put in spoiler because this is maybe a bit graphic)-

I had to have emergency surgery once when I was on a trip in Guatemala (appendectomy.. I guess you can't decide when that happens..) and after the surgery they gave me Tylenol 3 and refused to give me anything stronger because they were afraid I'd develop an addiction- which I suppose could be true, but at the time, I was more concerned that I was in a large amount of pain and very much thought that my insides were just going to fall out of me at any point.
Yikes! must have been really scary to have surgery in another country. From what I have seen so far seems like pain killers are more easily prescribed in America. I have never gotten anything more than ibuprofen 600mg over here. Also I don't drink any pain killers for my migraines usually a can of coke and a nap does the trick for me.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327 I can't believe you're still opening them up one by one, especially since it's after Xmas already!

Such patience!
I just love opening a gift  everyday. it gives me something to look forward to, the past two weeks have been a bit difficult.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 27, 2013)

Time for super awesome mega present reveals!

 

 So, first off, can we talk about how cute these boxes are? They are adorable!





Inside the top box:

Lip Tars galore!! She got me the mini pack that I've been lusting over plus the color strumpet (which is gorgeous!). Also, a Tokyomilk set with a lip tint and rollerball in one of my favorite scents (Tainted Love). Plus there were a ton of Lindt Lindor Truffles (not pictured because my brother swooped in and ate them. Lol)





In the second box:

Two Party Proof lipsticks in the colors Red Velvet and Disco Fever (how did you know that I wanted these in these colors??! I love them!), a tube of Glamglow mask (which I've been wanting to try), Anastasia Clear Brow Gel (my absolute favorite), Boscia Peppermint Blotting Papers (mmm.. I love the smell of peppermint), fresh Sugar Lip Scrub (I've been really interested in trying a lip scrub and I love this brand), mini Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner (Beauty Protector spray is my HG so I'm excited to try these), Lip Addiction lip gloss in Motivate Tease (a pretty light pink color), and a mini Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Hair Mask (I have the full size of this and love it so it's amazing to have a mini for travel!).





In the third box:

Urban Decay mini lipstick in the color Anarchy (Yay! I got the mini lipstick of 69 and was wanting to try this one. Plus the tube is so cute and tiny and looks like doll lipstick. Also, I like the name because it makes me think of the anime Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt. Lol), a sparkly Sephora brush set (perfect since I'm trying to expand my brush collection), Caudalie Hand Cream (I like this, it smells kinda like herbs), Butter London nail polish in the color British Racing Green (My first Butter London!!!!! And in an amazingly gorgeous green color! I haven't tried this out yet but I will be very soon), Philip B Chocolate Milk Body Wash and Bubble Bath (smells super chocolatey! I used it yesterday and it was so nice), fresh sugar lip treatment (this is my favorite! it makes my lips so soft), Boscia Pore Perfection set (oh my gosh!! I absolutely love the black face mask and was kicking myself for not buying this when it came out so imagine my surprise and joy when I saw this!), and a bag with some perfume samples (Dolce and Gabbana Desire, Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume, and one other that I can't remember the name of right now) and a rollerball of Lavanilla perfume (which smells lovely!)

I love everything and I'm amazed by how much thought evildrporkchop put into this. She spoiled me positively rotten and I want to say thank you for everything!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Day 13:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Too bad I just finished painting my nails before I opening this. The color is so pretty and combines two of my favorites cream and glitter. I thought the package looked like the polish too. [@]tgooberbutt[/@] the hubby is convinced I have a box of never ending gifts! Thanks.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Time for super awesome mega present reveals!

 

 So, first off, can we talk about how cute these boxes are? They are adorable!





Inside the top box:

Lip Tars galore!! She got me the mini pack that I've been lusting over plus the color strumpet (which is gorgeous!). Also, a Tokyomilk set with a lip tint and rollerball in one of my favorite scents (Tainted Love). Plus there were a ton of Lindt Lindor Truffles (not pictured because my brother swooped in and ate them. Lol)





In the second box:

Two Party Proof lipsticks in the colors Red Velvet and Disco Fever (how did you know that I wanted these in these colors??! I love them!), a tube of Glamglow mask (which I've been wanting to try), Anastasia Clear Brow Gel (my absolute favorite), Boscia Peppermint Blotting Papers (mmm.. I love the smell of peppermint), fresh Sugar Lip Scrub (I've been really interested in trying a lip scrub and I love this brand), mini Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner (Beauty Protector spray is my HG so I'm excited to try these), Lip Addiction lip gloss in Motivate Tease (a pretty light pink color), and a mini Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Hair Mask (I have the full size of this and love it so it's amazing to have a mini for travel!).





In the third box:

Urban Decay mini lipstick in the color Anarchy (Yay! I got the mini lipstick of 69 and was wanting to try this one. Plus the tube is so cute and tiny and looks like doll lipstick. Also, I like the name because it makes me think of the anime Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt. Lol), a sparkly Sephora brush set (perfect since I'm trying to expand my brush collection), Caudalie Hand Cream (I like this, it smells kinda like herbs), Butter London nail polish in the color British Racing Green (My first Butter London!!!!! And in an amazingly gorgeous green color! I haven't tried this out yet but I will be very soon), Philip B Chocolate Milk Body Wash and Bubble Bath (smells super chocolatey! I used it yesterday and it was so nice), fresh sugar lip treatment (this is my favorite! it makes my lips so soft), Boscia Pore Perfection set (oh my gosh!! I absolutely love the black face mask and was kicking myself for not buying this when it came out so imagine my surprise and joy when I saw this!), and a bag with some perfume samples (Dolce and Gabbana Desire, Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume, and one other that I can't remember the name of right now) and a rollerball of Lavanilla perfume (which smells lovely!)

I love everything and I'm amazed by how much thought evildrporkchop put into this. She spoiled me positively rotten and I want to say thank you for everything!
Awesome gifts the boxes are so cute!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 27, 2013)

I just have to say that I was having a sucky day (my HVAC unit went out). When I had time to check the mail, I found the most beautiful gift. I was @dotybird's SS, and she sent me a bracelet from her etsy shop. I have been absent from MUT recently, but seriously... MUT is amazing! I hope y'all had a great holiday!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just have to say that I was having a sucky day (my HVAC unit went out). When I had time to check the mail, I found the most beautiful gift. I was @dotybird's SS, and she sent me a bracelet from her etsy shop. I have been absent from MUT recently, but seriously... MUT is amazing! I hope y'all had a great holiday! 


How sweet!  I hope your day gets better.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 27, 2013)

> I just have to say that I was having a sucky day (my HVAC unit went out). When I had time to check the mail, I found the most beautiful gift. I was @dotybird's SS, and she sent me a bracelet from her etsy shop. I have been absent from MUT recently, but seriously... MUT is amazing! I hope y'all had a great holiday!


ooh how pretty


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I saved my Secret Santa gift to open on Christmas day (old family tradition). Thank you, Jordan!!! My Secret Santa sent me a gift that I have been wanting to try for years! NARS blush in the color Orgasm. I've heard and read about this blush many times and have always wanted to try it and it's as beautiful as its reviews say it is. My Secret Santa also included some other wonderful and pretty goodies: Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator Tocca hand cream in Grapefruit Cucumber Sephora Age defy eye cream sample Melvita Moisturizing Rose Nectar sample Clean White Woods Eau de Parfum sample john varvatos Artisan Eau de Toilette sample Wow...Jordan. All will get used well and your thoughtfulness is much appreciated. TY note to follow. Blessings for a beautiful New Year 2014!


 You're welcome! You seemed to really want it, so who was I to tell you no! :icon_chee


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yikes! must have been really scary to have surgery in another country. From what I have seen so far seems like pain killers are more easily prescribed in America. I have never gotten anything more than ibuprofen 600mg over here. Also I don't drink any pain killers for my migraines usually a can of coke and a nap does the trick for me.

I think it would have been fine if I was somewhere not so third-world, but it was my first real body-opening surgery and that freaked me out.  Also there was no central heat/air in the hospital so it seemed very.. open air.. and cinderblock-y!  My dad flew down to take me back to the US though.  It was an ordeal.. but I am alive, and my appendix is somewhere in Guatemala!  I've heard the same thing about painkillers- it's just much easier to get them here.  I was amazingly surprised but then after I got back I realized how American that was of me.  My stepmother works in the healthcare industry and she was like "that's not odd.. it's probably good for you".. but I was angsty because it hurt haha.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 27, 2013)

> Yikes! must have been really scary toÂ have surgery in another country. From what I have seen so far seems like pain killers are more easily prescribed in America. I have never gotten anything more than ibuprofen 600mg over here. Also I don't drink any pain killers for my migraines usually a can of coke and a nap does the trick for me.


 I think it depends on the doctor. When we were in high school in Germany my friends German doctor prescribed her morphings drops for her cramps, which I thought was overdoing it.


----------



## dotybird (Dec 27, 2013)

> I just have to say that I was having a sucky day (my HVAC unit went out). When I had time to check the mail, I found the most beautiful gift. I was @dotybird's SS, and she sent me a bracelet from her etsy shop. I have been absent from MUT recently, but seriously... MUT is amazing! I hope y'all had a great holiday!


 I am glad I was able to brighten up your day! You were a great SS and I just wanted to send you something to say thanks!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 28, 2013)

Part 4 (of the 5/6-part series*) of the reveal from my SS @Sakura83 (sorry, I keep skipping days because I had more family visiting and I've come down with a cold)!



Spoiler



Just one picture of the packaging to feature how beautiful it is!





Sakura83 included even more of my favorite things!



 








  Since I just came down with a cold, these treats are perfect timing! I love Tazo's chai tea (FYI - Starbucks serves it). I also *love* Haribo [SIZE=1em]gummy bears [/SIZE][SIZE=1em](literally, I've bought 5-pound bags at a time from Amazon...and I compare all gummy bears to these because these are my 'gold standard'). My boyfriend loves Lindt chocolates, so Sakura83 has [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]inadvertently [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]gotten presents for the entire household now (including our dog, Dumpling - check out part 3 of this reveal series for pictures of that adorable gift)![/SIZE]   




  I am trying to use more 'natural' products and love fruity scents, so I'm excited to try these [SIZE=1em]items[/SIZE][SIZE=1em] [/SIZE][SIZE=1em](orange crush candle kisses and juicy apple lip balm)! Also, it looks like this brand is relatively 'local' to Sakura83, so that's a great touch![/SIZE]



 
Finally, I'm a major skincare junkie and love trying new exfoliators. I don't even know how Sakura83 knew that I wanted to try this *specific* exfoliator because I don't think that I put exfoliators on my wish list.   
I am amazed and in awe each and every time I open a present because it always seems so perfect. I can not express my gratitude enough!

* P.S. I originally thought that this would be a 5-part series, but there are still 7 (yes, 7!) gifts left and a card, so I'm going to have to split up the last part of this series (hopefully, I'll be able to capture all of its' magic in a 6-part series)!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Part 2 (this series will probably be a total of 5 parts) of the Secret Santa present from @Sakura83!

I opened up a few presents today and after each one I yelped "Oh my...



...this is amazing!"  &lt;-- Literally with my mouth agape

 






 


 


 


 


 

@Sakura83 really combed through my wish list with a fine-toothed comb because all 3 of these items were on my SS wish list. The Klorane dry shampoo is my favorite dry shampoo! I already lit the Votivo candle and it smells wonderful. Finally, I am so excited that I get to try the Konjac sponge - I've read great reviews about it and it seems to be hard to find in a brick-and-mortar store! I really appreciate @Sakura83's attention to detail. Everything has been incredibly thoughtful (and I'm in a bit of disbelief that there are more items to un-wrap)!   



 

I HAD to buy myself a Konjac sponge too ! and I love it so far, part of the fun of shopping for you was learning and/or trying new things and this was one of it. It took a lot of self control to not want to buy two of everything lol 



 And that votivo candle smells amazing!! I'll definitely be buying more of those soon!


I swear, one of the best (but simultaneously evil) features of MUT may be all of the enabling.



 I'm so happy that you love the Konjac sponge - I am really excited to try it! Other than Dumpling's present, I haven't tried any of the other presents. I'm going to wait until everything is open, which should be in a couple days!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Series 3 of the Secret Santa presents from @Sakura83 (sorry, it's a bit belated - I had family visiting over the weekend)!

Hmm, what could be inside this lovely package?   

 
@Sakura83 included a gift for our dog - an adorable reindeer toy!

  

 
First impression = Dumpling is not sure what it is, but he's hoping that it's for him...so, he pretends to be a nice boy and sits patiently. 



 
Well, that 'nice boy' routine only lasted a few seconds. Dumpling is actually a bit naughty, so he steals the toy and runs off to the couch with it, in order to conduct 'further investigation'...



 
Further investigation reveals that this toy is amazing! It's a trifecta of awesomeness (soft, fluffy and squeaky), making it his favorite type of toy!



 
Final verdict = Dumpling loves it and says that it's 'all right' with an enthusiastic 'paw up'! &lt;-- yup, I'm a cheeseball 





  


  
Well, it's almost needless to say (but I still feel compelled to say it!!!) that this present really touched me because it is so incredibly thoughtful and already well-loved! Thank you so much @Sakura83!

Omgosh, Dumpling is so freaking cute, just look at that SMILE of his! I love how the series of Dumpling went from "Is this for me?" to "Yay! A new fluffy, soft, squeeky toy for me!". This totally made my day! I'am thrilled he is enjoying his new toy. I always gravitate towards reindeer toys for pets lol, so this was definitely a no brainer. Although I think my mom's corgi, Harley, doesn't seem to enjoy the same enthusiasm for my love of all things reindeer. 





BTW, Merry Christmas MUT ladies and gents! I'am totally blessed to be apart of this community! 









Ha - this is actually Dumpling's first reindeer toy and clearly he is thrilled with it!

Harley is adorable (adding to his cuteness is the fact that his ears look like they are the same size as the reindeer 'ears')!   

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Series 3 of the Secret Santa presents from @Sakura83 (sorry, it's a bit belated - I had family visiting over the weekend)!

Hmm, what could be inside this lovely package?   

 
@Sakura83 included a gift for our dog - an adorable reindeer toy!

  

 
First impression = Dumpling is not sure what it is, but he's hoping that it's for him...so, he pretends to be a nice boy and sits patiently.



 
Well, that 'nice boy' routine only lasted a few seconds. Dumpling is actually a bit naughty, so he steals the toy and runs off to the couch with it, in order to conduct 'further investigation'...



 
Further investigation reveals that this toy is amazing! It's a trifecta of awesomeness (soft, fluffy and squeaky), making it his favorite type of toy!



 
Final verdict = Dumpling loves it and says that it's 'all right' with an enthusiastic 'paw up'! &lt;-- yup, I'm a cheeseball 





  


  
Well, it's almost needless to say (but I still feel compelled to say it!!!) that this present really touched me because it is so incredibly thoughtful and already well-loved! Thank you so much @Sakura83!

Omgosh, Dumpling is so freaking cute, just look at that SMILE of his! I love how the series of Dumpling went from "Is this for me?" to "Yay! A new fluffy, soft, squeeky toy for me!". This totally made my day! I'am thrilled he is enjoying his new toy. I always gravitate towards reindeer toys for pets lol, so this was definitely a no brainer. Although I think my mom's corgi, Harley, doesn't seem to enjoy the same enthusiasm for my love of all things reindeer.





BTW, Merry Christmas MUT ladies and gents! I'am totally blessed to be apart of this community! 








So cute!


Aww, I love pet photos too!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 28, 2013)

> Day 13:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Too bad I just finished painting my nails before I opening this. The color is so pretty and combines two of my favorites cream and glitter. I thought the package looked like the polish too. [@]tgooberbutt[/@] the hubby is convinced I have a box of never ending gifts! Thanks. @jc327 I completely forgot! The hollyeatslipstick youtube review that made me get the black radiance lipsticks is here:

 I've never bought anything from the brand before but would love to hear your thoughts on if they are as good as she says they are! And I'm normally not a fan of colorclub, bbut when I saw the creme glitter, I had to get it! I bought a btl for myself and I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## LyndaV (Dec 28, 2013)

Miss Roe, Sorry for he delay in posting my reveal....I ended up spending time in the hospital over the holidays so haven't been feeling great. But your present see cheered me up, so much awesomeness!!



You really spoiled me rotten with all these beautiful lotions, the Ariel nail polish collection is gorgeous and I had really been wanting to try the new Sephora polish. The thing that made me chuckle the most was he cupcake bath bubbles...I love cupcakes and all my friends call me the cupcake queen! Thank you so much and I hope you and your beautiful family had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## BagLady (Dec 28, 2013)

Got my SS gift today. I was so excited that I forgot to take a picture of all the gifts wrapped. My SS was @elizabethrose. Thank you so mucho for everything.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Goodies for my skin and body. I tried the Lush Buffy once a couple of years ago and loved it and have been wanting to get it again. I am addicted lip balm and have never tried the Hawaiin tropic one. I love L'occitaine hand cream but have only tried the shea butter one, this one smells so good and I love paper masks.



I mentioned that I loved quotes and she sent me these adorable quote/motivational cards.



How adorable is this mug. Can't wait to have some of the hot chocolate you sent. There was also some chocolate in the mug (YUM)!! And I love love love the apron. I will definitely use it to inspire me to cook like you suggested in your card.



I'm obsessed w cute office supplies/journals/notebooks etc. I especially love the Audrey Hepburn one. That one is coming straight to work w me on Monday.



Some sample goodies for hair and skin.



And last but not least some makeup goodies. The. Sephora palette is so pretty. Can't wait to come up w a look w the purples and greens. I love Benefit stuff. I've never tried Revlon lip butters so I'm excited to try that one. I love the color. AND she got me the Vaseline Rosy lips in the tin. I've been wanting this forever and I think I mentioned it in another post. I don't think they sell the tin form in the US.

I LOVED everything. You did such a good job picking out gifts for me. I can't wait to start using everything. I am beyond grateful for the effort you put into my gifts!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just have to say that I was having a sucky day (my HVAC unit went out). When I had time to check the mail, I found the most beautiful gift. I was @dotybird's SS, and she sent me a bracelet from her etsy shop. I have been absent from MUT recently, but seriously... MUT is amazing! I hope y'all had a great holiday! 


Wow that's a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yikes! must have been really scary to have surgery in another country. From what I have seen so far seems like pain killers are more easily prescribed in America. I have never gotten anything more than ibuprofen 600mg over here. Also I don't drink any pain killers for my migraines usually a can of coke and a nap does the trick for me.

I think it would have been fine if I was somewhere not so third-world, but it was my first real body-opening surgery and that freaked me out.  Also there was no central heat/air in the hospital so it seemed very.. open air.. and cinderblock-y!  My dad flew down to take me back to the US though.  It was an ordeal.. but I am alive, and my appendix is somewhere in Guatemala!  I've heard the same thing about painkillers- it's just much easier to get them here.  I was amazingly surprised but then after I got back I realized how American that was of me.  My stepmother works in the healthcare industry and she was like "that's not odd.. it's probably good for you".. but I was angsty because it hurt haha.

I would have been freaked out at any type of surgery and specially away from home. Glad every thing turned out well for you. At least now you know you can survive without prescription pain killers.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yikes! must have been really scary to have surgery in another country. From what I have seen so far seems like pain killers are more easily prescribed in America. I have never gotten anything more than ibuprofen 600mg over here. Also I don't drink any pain killers for my migraines usually a can of coke and a nap does the trick for me.

I think it depends on the doctor. When we were in high school in Germany my friends German doctor prescribed her morphings drops for her cramps, which I thought was overdoing it. That's insane!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Part 4 (of the 5/6-part series*) of the reveal from my SS @Sakura83 (sorry, I keep skipping days because I had more family visiting and I've come down with a cold)!



Spoiler



Just one picture of the packaging to feature how beautiful it is!





Sakura83 included even more of my favorite things!



 








  Since I just came down with a cold, these treats are perfect timing! I love Tazo's chai tea (FYI - Starbucks serves it). I also *love* Haribo [SIZE=1em]gummy bears [/SIZE][SIZE=1em](literally, I've bought 5-pound bags at a time from Amazon...and I compare all gummy bears to these because these are my 'gold standard'). My boyfriend loves Lindt chocolates, so Sakura83 has [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]inadvertently [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]gotten presents for the entire household now (including our dog, Dumpling - check out part 3 of this reveal series for pictures of that adorable gift)![/SIZE]   




  I am trying to use more 'natural' products and love fruity scents, so I'm excited to try these [SIZE=1em]items[/SIZE][SIZE=1em] [/SIZE][SIZE=1em](orange crush candle kisses and juicy apple lip balm)! Also, it looks like this brand is relatively 'local' to Sakura83, so that's a great touch![/SIZE]



 
Finally, I'm a major skincare junkie and love trying new exfoliators. I don't even know how Sakura83 knew that I wanted to try this *specific* exfoliator because I don't think that I put exfoliators on my wish list.  
I am amazed and in awe each and every time I open a present because it always seems so perfect. I can not express my gratitude enough!

* P.S. I originally thought that this would be a 5-part series, but there are still 7 (yes, 7!) gifts left and a card, so I'm going to have to split up the last part of this series (hopefully, I'll be able to capture all of its' magic in a 6-part series)!

Amazing gifts, cant wait to see what else you got!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 13: 









Too bad I just finished painting my nails before I opening this. The color is so pretty and combines two of my favorites cream and glitter. I thought the package looked like the polish too. @tgooberbutt the hubby is convinced I have a box of never ending gifts! Thanks. 

@jc327 I completely forgot! The hollyeatslipstick youtube review that made me get the black radiance lipsticks is here:
 Thank you so much for sending the link! I will let you know how I like the lipsticks, I think the colors you picked are gorgeous. I love the nail polish you picked, I am thinking of doing a NYE mani with it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Miss Roe,
Sorry for he delay in posting my reveal....I ended up spending time in the hospital over the holidays so haven't been feeling great. But your present see cheered me up, so much awesomeness!!




You really spoiled me rotten with all these beautiful lotions, the Ariel nail polish collection is gorgeous and I had really been wanting to try the new Sephora polish. The thing that made me chuckle the most was he cupcake bath bubbles...I love cupcakes and all my friends call me the cupcake queen!

Thank you so much and I hope you and your beautiful family had a wonderful Christmas!
Hope you are feeling better, nice gifts.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my SS gift today.
I was so excited that I forgot to take a picture of all the gifts wrapped.
My SS was @elizabethrose. Thank you so mucho for everything. 



Goodies for my skin and body. I tried the Lush Buffy once a couple of years ago and loved it and have been wanting to get it again. I am addicted lip balm and have never tried the Hawaiin tropic one. I love L'occitaine hand cream but have only tried the shea butter one, this one smells so good and I love paper masks.



I mentioned that I loved quotes and she sent me these adorable quote/motivational cards.



How adorable is this mug. Can't wait to have some of the hot chocolate you sent. There was also some chocolate in the mug (YUM)!!
And I love love love the apron. I will definitely use it to inspire me to cook like you suggested in your card.



I'm obsessed w cute office supplies/journals/notebooks etc. I especially love the Audrey Hepburn one. That one is coming straight to work w me on Monday.



Some sample goodies for hair and skin.



And last but not least some makeup goodies. The. Sephora palette is so pretty. Can't wait to come up w a look w the purples and greens. I love Benefit stuff. I've never tried Revlon lip butters so I'm excited to try that one. I love the color.
AND she got me the Vaseline Rosy lips in the tin. I've been wanting this forever and I think I mentioned it in another post. I don't think they sell the tin form in the US.
I LOVED everything. You did such a good job picking out gifts for me. I can't wait to start using everything. I am beyond grateful for the effort you put into my gifts!! 
I'm so so happy you got everything and even happier that you love it all!! I wanted to get you things that were useable but that you would also enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I couldn't resist the mug.  Too adorable.  I was waiting forever for that Rosy Lips tin (because it did have to come from the UK!- apparently customs did not want to give me a tin of Vaseline at all..) but I think it was worth it!! I'm so glad you enjoy it!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my SS gift today.
I was so excited that I forgot to take a picture of all the gifts wrapped.
My SS was @elizabethrose. Thank you so mucho for everything. 



Goodies for my skin and body. I tried the Lush Buffy once a couple of years ago and loved it and have been wanting to get it again. I am addicted lip balm and have never tried the Hawaiin tropic one. I love L'occitaine hand cream but have only tried the shea butter one, this one smells so good and I love paper masks.



I mentioned that I loved quotes and she sent me these adorable quote/motivational cards.



How adorable is this mug. Can't wait to have some of the hot chocolate you sent. There was also some chocolate in the mug (YUM)!!
And I love love love the apron. I will definitely use it to inspire me to cook like you suggested in your card.



I'm obsessed w cute office supplies/journals/notebooks etc. I especially love the Audrey Hepburn one. That one is coming straight to work w me on Monday.



Some sample goodies for hair and skin.



And last but not least some makeup goodies. The. Sephora palette is so pretty. Can't wait to come up w a look w the purples and greens. I love Benefit stuff. I've never tried Revlon lip butters so I'm excited to try that one. I love the color.
AND she got me the Vaseline Rosy lips in the tin. I've been wanting this forever and I think I mentioned it in another post. I don't think they sell the tin form in the US.
I LOVED everything. You did such a good job picking out gifts for me. I can't wait to start using everything. I am beyond grateful for the effort you put into my gifts!! Wonderful gifts! I  love the apron and the mug.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Day 14:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Yummy can't wait to eat it. Thanks [@]tgooberbutt[/@]


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Part 4 (of the 5/6-part series*) of the reveal from my SS @Sakura83 (sorry, I keep skipping days because I had more family visiting and I've come down with a cold)!



Spoiler



Just one picture of the packaging to feature how beautiful it is!





Sakura83 included even more of my favorite things!



 








  Since I just came down with a cold, these treats are perfect timing! I love Tazo's chai tea (FYI - Starbucks serves it). I also *love* Haribo [SIZE=1em]gummy bears [/SIZE][SIZE=1em](literally, I've bought 5-pound bags at a time from Amazon...and I compare all gummy bears to these because these are my 'gold standard'). My boyfriend loves Lindt chocolates, so Sakura83 has [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]inadvertently [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]gotten presents for the entire household now (including our dog, Dumpling - check out part 3 of this reveal series for pictures of that adorable gift)![/SIZE]   




  I am trying to use more 'natural' products and love fruity scents, so I'm excited to try these [SIZE=1em]items[/SIZE][SIZE=1em] [/SIZE][SIZE=1em](orange crush candle kisses and juicy apple lip balm)! Also, it looks like this brand is relatively 'local' to Sakura83, so that's a great touch![/SIZE]



 
Finally, I'm a major skincare junkie and love trying new exfoliators. I don't even know how Sakura83 knew that I wanted to try this *specific* exfoliator because I don't think that I put exfoliators on my wish list.   
I am amazed and in awe each and every time I open a present because it always seems so perfect. I can not express my gratitude enough!

* P.S. I originally thought that this would be a 5-part series, but there are still 7 (yes, 7!) gifts left and a card, so I'm going to have to split up the last part of this series (hopefully, I'll be able to capture all of its' magic in a 6-part series)!

The Chai Tea and Gummy Bears I was happy to get because I love those two (bought  a bag of gummy bears myself, that was gone within a day) and I'm glad the to inadvertently get everyone in your household some treat - big score in my books  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Sesha, that was kind of a funny thing because I had a bunch of skin care products I had duplicates of and this was one of them and in the back of my head it kept telling me that it would be perfect for you lol, and so I'm glad it turned out to be. The Orange kisses and Juicy Apple lip balm is from a local organic shop that makes everything in their shop, I had often visit them in Manitou Springs, an historic little town at the base of Pikes Peak Mountain here in Colorado which is only about 15 min from my house - I knew that I wanted to add something local to put in with your gift. I'm glad your enjoying all the goodies so far


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2013)

Day 15:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












My SS [@]tgooberbutt[/@] is amazing! I really wanted to try this and even spoke about it on this thread. I had a good laugh trying to explain what it was to the hubby.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 15: 






My SS @tgooberbutt is amazing! I really wanted to try this and even spoke about it on this thread. I had a good laugh trying to explain what it was to the hubby. 
I have the same one, and I actually like the shape of it better than the "real" beauty blenders! It's my favorite sponge.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 29, 2013)

My SS gifts came! I was on vacation for a few days and knew that some boxes had been delivered. I had hoped that this was one of them, and it was! Thank you to the lovely @KLG534! I do not know how you did it, but everything you chose for me I am happy about! I must have answered those questions well or you can read between lines, because I was even sent things I did not ask for but silently wished for, as if she could read my mind. Good thing it turns out that she can! Warning: This is massively picture heavy, so blame @KLG534 for sending me so much! And my cats may make an appearance in the photos, they couldn't help themselves with all of the goodies lying out on the table.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My SS sent me a box in a box that was wrapped, but I forgot to take a picture of the wrapped box, so here is the inside look of what everything was. On top is what looks like a Sephora iPad holder, but I am not positive.



Here is a better look at everything without the Sephora iPad holder.



Within the Sephora iPad holder was a Stila Let It Snow palette. I have never heard of this pallet, but the colors look really pretty. The names that go with everything are also cute; Snow day, brrr, frost, Blitzen, frozen, and chilly for the eyes and English Daisy for the cheek.



My SS through in a bunch of candy and treats as well. I haven't had a baby bottle pop in years, so this will be a fun treat.



I now know what they mean when they say 3-D candies, these things were huge!



If you ask any of my friends, they will say that I hate the flavor mint, that but that is a lie. Andy's mints are the only mint flavor of anything that I like.



I hate suckers because of their sticks, so this will be nice.



One of the questions was if I had any pets, and I replied that I had two dogs and four cats. My SS was sweet enough to send cat treats and two dog bones, because my dogs do not share.



I was at target the other day and bought the perfume rollerball in this same scent, blood orange. I almost bought this same item, but decided to wait until I could look at reviews.



I have never heard of this item but I hope it smells like roses.



I had mentioned that I was interested in trying some indie make up brands. My SS came through and sent me some samples of glamour doll eyes eyeshadows.



My favorite colors that she sent me are; strawberry cheesecake, secretive, Taylor, show off, and infectious.



I actually bought this same lip tar pack two months. I did receive some other colors for Christmas though, so I am anxious to try mixing colors and create new ones.



My SS thought ahead and sent me a holder to hold my new glamour doll eyes eyeshadows, along with an eyeshadow brush.



My SS sent me a bunch of samples that were all neatly tied together inthis pink bag.



I was so excited to see all of the La fresh samples my SS Had sent me. I was surprised to see that urban decay eyeshadow primer sample as well. If it works well I will go out and buy one myself. I am also excited to try the Kat Von D lipstick in celebutard.



My SS sent me three bags full of wrapped goodies. I labeled this bag random, because there seemed to be random make up items.



I had an EOS years ago, but it got icky and I had to pitch it. I have been meaning to try another out, so I am happy to receive one. I am obsessed with the Chella Ivory lace highlighter pencil. I already had two, but I lost my first one, so this will be a nice backup for next time. My SS said that this Kat Von D liquid eyeliner is one of her favorites, so I hope to make it one of my staples.



Oddly enough, I do not own an eyelash curler, so this will go well with all of the mascaras that my SS sent me.



I did not know that Almay made make up specifically for Eye colors. I am really excited to try the liquid shadow color primer for blue eyes.



My SS sent me a NYX eyeshadow in Cryptonite. She also sent me an ulta blush in flush. I have never tried a blush outside of my bare minerals one, so I am happy to receive this.



These are the contents of everything that was in the random bag.



I labeled this bag the lipstick bag. The contents notwithstanding, this is my favorite bag of the three because it is so sturdy and is cute. I will be taking it with me when I go back to school.



My SS sent me three NYX lipsticks. This lipstick is in Thalia which is a light pink that pops on my face well. It seems more of a spring/summer color, so I will be saving it until that time comes.



While opening my lipsticks, I heard a rustling and looked up to see my cat Lita playing in the box with everything inside of it.



This second lipstick is in Lala. I consider it to be a darker, more plummy version of Thalia, which makes it perfect for winter.



This lipstick is in violet ray, which is a more vampy color than I'm used to. I will have to pair it with a darker eye.



I have never tried a Revlon just bitten kissable, even though I've heard so many great reviews about them. my SS sent me one in darling to try.



These are the contents of the lip bag.



This is the mascara bag with its contents wrapped. I had mentioned that I have not found the one mascara that I love yet, so I would gladly take all mascaras.



Even though I love the bareMinerals line, I have yet to try their new mascara last domination, so I am happy to receive this.



I have seen this makeup line many times but have yet to try any of them, so this will pair perfectly with the lash domination sample because it is not waterproof.



I have never tried any of the make up from Victoria's Secret, so I am happy to try this out.



I have also never tried the Stila mascara, so I will try this out tomorrow.



This sample of the make up for ever mascara will go perfectly with the same brand liquid eyeliner I got for Christmas. I have never heard of that Lorac 3-D mascara, so I'm interested in seeing what it does.



I have also never tried this pixie mascara, so I am happy to see how it goes.



These are the unwrapped contents of the mascara bag.

I just want to say a big thank you again to my SS @KLG534 for finding out what I was interested in sneakily and sending me the best SS gift ever!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @mishmish is my secret santa! I know I was a pretty tough santee to take care of, but she did an amazing job! 








So mishmish knew I was more about skincare than makeup neccessarily, and skincare is exactly what I got! And I love both the PTR and Ole day creams. I'm a very big fan of PTR, and was very happy to get to try more of his line. 





But the most amazing, and shocking level of generosity was to see this Ole Henriksen set! I had been eyeing it on the Sephora site ever since FF - and it was actually sitting in the cart , waiting for the latest sale. I can't believe she spent so much on a person she's never met, on the other side of the country! It's wonderful, and I am so grateful! I was working through the last of my Vitamin C serum, so this came just in time! 





I am also very DIY and love repurposing stuff around the house to new uses and I think there are few projects in the book that might be fun. 





And this candle smells fantastic - I set it on my counter (I didn't even light it yet), and by the time I came home again, the entire entry area smelled like berries and vanilla - it was a great thing to come home to. I also already drank the tea - interesting blend, I would not have chosen it for myself, but the strainer is excellent, and I'm glad I got to try something new.





And I've been meaning to try NYX! I don't live very close to an Ulta, and my local Target only just started to carry it, so I haven't really had a chance to try them out. The colors mishmish picked are perfect though - and I've heard great things about their liners!





And I loooooove mini nail polishes! And I don't really have a chance to use Orly, because they are not sold near me. The NCLA nail wraps should also be fun for this coming week! 

I've also recently run out of the UD's setting spray, so the Beauty Fix can should come in handy - always up for trying a new brand! Oooo, and the Klorane is coming with me on some traveling soon!




Oh - and the card!

She included a very detailed card explaining how everything was chosen. I was particularly excited that I got to try the 100% pure coffee eye cream as I'm currently in the market for one. I'm working though the huge (for an eye cream) sample that she included. And it smells like coconuts and coffee - that just might win me over alone!

But the thought and reasoning she put into these gifts was wonderfully considerate. Thank you so much! You've made my Christmas very special!




Overall, I was flattered and aghast at mishmish's thoughtfulness and generosity. It's not just a bunch of materialistic stuff in a box, but she had spent time thinking about what would work for me. Thank you again so much mishmish! Have a wonderful holiday!!!  Excited to hear your thoughts on the Ole!  Glad you liked everything!  You deserve it!  To a great 2014!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2013)

@jordiemac3 - what fantastic gifts @klg534 sent! I saw you mentioned that you'll pair Violet Ray with a darker eye. I would suggest to pair it with a simply eye that has a strong dark gray or black liner. It would also look fantastic with a smokey gray (not black) eye. Let the lip color be the center of attention. It's a gorgeous color.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 30, 2013)

> @jordiemac3 - what fantastic gifts @klg534 sent! I saw you mentioned that you'll pair Violet Ray with a darker eye. I would suggest to pair it with a simply eye that has a strong dark gray or black liner. It would also look fantastic with a smokey gray (not black) eye. Let the lip color be the center of attention. It's a gorgeous color.


 Even better, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 15: 






My SS @tgooberbutt is amazing! I really wanted to try this and even spoke about it on this thread. I had a good laugh trying to explain what it was to the hubby. 
I have the same one, and I actually like the shape of it better than the "real" beauty blenders! It's my favorite sponge.

Thanks for letting me know!  I am really looking forward to trying it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS gifts came! I was on vacation for a few days and knew that some boxes had been delivered. I had hoped that this was one of them, and it was! Thank you to the lovely @KLG534! I do not know how you did it, but everything you chose for me I am happy about! I must have answered those questions well or you can read between lines, because I was even sent things I did not ask for but silently wished for, as if she could read my mind. Good thing it turns out that she can!

Warning: This is massively picture heavy, so blame @KLG534 for sending me so much! And my cats may make an appearance in the photos, they couldn't help themselves with all of the goodies lying out on the table.
  




My SS sent me a box in a box that was wrapped, but I forgot to take a picture of the wrapped box, so here is the inside look of what everything was. On top is what looks like a Sephora iPad holder, but I am not positive.



Here is a better look at everything without the Sephora iPad holder.



Within the Sephora iPad holder was a Stila Let It Snow palette. I have never heard of this pallet, but the colors look really pretty. The names that go with everything are also cute; Snow day, brrr, frost, Blitzen, frozen, and chilly for the eyes and English Daisy for the cheek.



My SS through in a bunch of candy and treats as well. I haven't had a baby bottle pop in years, so this will be a fun treat.



I now know what they mean when they say 3-D candies, these things were huge!



If you ask any of my friends, they will say that I hate the flavor mint, that but that is a lie. Andy's mints are the only mint flavor of anything that I like.



I hate suckers because of their sticks, so this will be nice.



One of the questions was if I had any pets, and I replied that I had two dogs and four cats. My SS was sweet enough to send cat treats and two dog bones, because my dogs do not share.



I was at target the other day and bought the perfume rollerball in this same scent, blood orange. I almost bought this same item, but decided to wait until I could look at reviews.



I have never heard of this item but I hope it smells like roses.



I had mentioned that I was interested in trying some indie make up brands. My SS came through and sent me some samples of glamour doll eyes eyeshadows.



My favorite colors that she sent me are; strawberry cheesecake, secretive, Taylor, show off, and infectious.



I actually bought this same lip tar pack two months. I did receive some other colors for Christmas though, so I am anxious to try mixing colors and create new ones.



My SS thought ahead and sent me a holder to hold my new glamour doll eyes eyeshadows, along with an eyeshadow brush.



My SS sent me a bunch of samples that were all neatly tied together inthis pink bag.



I was so excited to see all of the La fresh samples my SS Had sent me. I was surprised to see that urban decay eyeshadow primer sample as well. If it works well I will go out and buy one myself. I am also excited to try the Kat Von D lipstick in celebutard.



My SS sent me three bags full of wrapped goodies. I labeled this bag random, because there seemed to be random make up items.



I had an EOS years ago, but it got icky and I had to pitch it. I have been meaning to try another out, so I am happy to receive one. I am obsessed with the Chella Ivory lace highlighter pencil. I already had two, but I lost my first one, so this will be a nice backup for next time. My SS said that this Kat Von D liquid eyeliner is one of her favorites, so I hope to make it one of my staples.



Oddly enough, I do not own an eyelash curler, so this will go well with all of the mascaras that my SS sent me.



I did not know that Almay made make up specifically for Eye colors. I am really excited to try the liquid shadow color primer for blue eyes.



My SS sent me a NYX eyeshadow in Cryptonite. She also sent me an ulta blush in flush. I have never tried a blush outside of my bare minerals one, so I am happy to receive this.



These are the contents of everything that was in the random bag.



I labeled this bag the lipstick bag. The contents notwithstanding, this is my favorite bag of the three because it is so sturdy and is cute. I will be taking it with me when I go back to school.



My SS sent me three NYX lipsticks. This lipstick is in Thalia which is a light pink that pops on my face well. It seems more of a spring/summer color, so I will be saving it until that time comes.



While opening my lipsticks, I heard a rustling and looked up to see my cat Lita playing in the box with everything inside of it.



This second lipstick is in Lala. I consider it to be a darker, more plummy version of Thalia, which makes it perfect for winter.



This lipstick is in violet ray, which is a more vampy color than I'm used to. I will have to pair it with a darker eye.



I have never tried a Revlon just bitten kissable, even though I've heard so many great reviews about them. my SS sent me one in darling to try.



These are the contents of the lip bag.



This is the mascara bag with its contents wrapped. I had mentioned that I have not found the one mascara that I love yet, so I would gladly take all mascaras.



Even though I love the bareMinerals line, I have yet to try their new mascara last domination, so I am happy to receive this.



I have seen this makeup line many times but have yet to try any of them, so this will pair perfectly with the lash domination sample because it is not waterproof.



I have never tried any of the make up from Victoria's Secret, so I am happy to try this out.



I have also never tried the Stila mascara, so I will try this out tomorrow.



This sample of the make up for ever mascara will go perfectly with the same brand liquid eyeliner I got for Christmas. I have never heard of that Lorac 3-D mascara, so I'm interested in seeing what it does.



I have also never tried this pixie mascara, so I am happy to see how it goes.



These are the unwrapped contents of the mascara bag.
I just want to say a big thank you again to my SS @KLG534 for finding out what I was interested in sneakily and sending me the best SS gift ever! Amazing gifts, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 16:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Had some help opening this from Princess Consuela Bananahammock. Can't wait to try this specially since it's one of your favorites. Thanks [@]tgooberbutt[/@]


----------



## klg534 (Jan 1, 2014)

> My SS gifts came! I was on vacation for a few days and knew that some boxes had been delivered. I had hoped that this was one of them, and it was! Thank you to the lovely @KLG534! I do not know how you did it, but everything you chose for me I am happy about! I must have answered those questions well or you can read between lines, because I was even sent things I did not ask for but silently wished for, as if she could read my mind. Good thing it turns out that she can! Warning: This is massively picture heavy, so blame @KLG534 for sending me so much! And my cats may make an appearance in the photos, they couldn't help themselves with all of the goodies lying out on the table.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just want to say a big thank you again to my SS @KLG534 for finding out what I was interested in sneakily and sending me the best SS gift ever![@]jordiemac3[/@] yyyyyy your gifts came. I was freaking out a little so I am glad they arrived safe and sound. I am traveling too and left the receipt with tracking at home so I couldn't even check if it got delivered! Happy Holidays!! YAY! I AM SO GLAD THEY CAME! I was traveling too, and left my receipt with tracking home so I was getting nervous! Glad you liked it! Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 1, 2014)

Day 17:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












It was great to end/ start the year with gifts to open. The chocolate looks so yummy and love the lipstick color thanks [@]tgooberbutt[/@]


----------



## JC327 (Jan 1, 2014)

Day 18:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Feel so spoiled by all these gifts and lipsticks. I absolutely love lipsticks! Thanks [@]tgooberbutt[/@]


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 18: 






Feel so spoiled by all these gifts and lipsticks. I absolutely love lipsticks! Thanks @tgooberbutt

That is sooooo sweet!  I love it that your Christmas is still going, the little energizer bunny of Christmas spirit!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not sure where or how long ago, but I recall that somone was looking for dry shampoo because they take care of a lady that is bed-bound.  If you are reading this, please give me a shout, I think I can help you out!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure where or how long ago, but I recall that somone was looking for dry shampoo because they take care of a lady that is bed-bound.  If you are reading this, please give me a shout, I think I can help you out!
@OpheliaDiFranco


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 17: 






It was great to end/ start the year with gifts to open. The chocolate looks so yummy and love the lipstick color thanks @tgooberbutt

That is THE PERFECT dynamic duo! Mocha and chocolate! Mmmmmmmmm.....love it, haha! @tgooberbutt @JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is sooooo sweet!  I love it that your Christmas is still going, *the little energizer bunny of Christmas spirit!*

LMAO, I seriously just spit out the tea I was drinking when I read this! LOL


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 18: 






Feel so spoiled by all these gifts and lipsticks. I absolutely love lipsticks! Thanks @tgooberbutt

That is sooooo sweet!  I love it that your Christmas is still going, the little energizer bunny of Christmas spirit!
Your comment seriously made me smile! Its been a blast opening all these gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 17: 






It was great to end/ start the year with gifts to open. The chocolate looks so yummy and love the lipstick color thanks @tgooberbutt

That is THE PERFECT dynamic duo! Mocha and chocolate! Mmmmmmmmm.....love it, haha! @tgooberbutt @JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is sooooo sweet!  I love it that your Christmas is still going, *the little energizer bunny of Christmas spirit!*

LMAO, I seriously just spit out the tea I was drinking when I read this! LOL








 chocolate and lipstick the perfect combo!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 19:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Today was a treat! I love Kit Kats, they do sell them here but I can't ever get enough. Since they are two the hubby will gladly claim the other one. Thank you [@]tgooberbutt[/@]


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 19: 






Today was a treat! I love Kit Kats, they do sell them here but I can't ever get enough.
Since they are two the hubby will gladly claim the other one. Thank you @tgooberbutt
How many more do you have to go? So many presents! haha


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 2, 2014)

DoubleShot!  If you are still reading this, those socks



MG!!  It's getting down to 17 tonight in NY, we've got a snow emergency and newly elect mayer said that "all non-essential personel should stay at home tormorrow."  Yes it's that cold!

I've got my super plush fleece on with leggins underneath and YOUR socks!!!  I like wear them, wash them.  Stump around the house in my UGG boots while they are being washed then put them on again!  

I am soooo into these socks!  Thanks again, they are not just luxury, they've become a survival tool for the snow emergency.  

Well off to gather candles around the house incase power lines go down from the freeze, so I am told...


----------



## jannie135 (Jan 2, 2014)

@latinafeminista did you open your presents? did you like them?? lol


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 19: 


Today was a treat! I love Kit Kats, they do sell them here but I can't ever get enough.
Since they are two the hubby will gladly claim the other one. Thank you @tgooberbutt

I love the nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's good for new years, and for easter as speckled eggs! LOL! 

If I remember correctly, there are only a couple more.... I was aiming for 25 days to xmas, but didn't quite make it to 25 days...but on the plus side - I think @JC327 mentioned somewhere that she loves unwrapping stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love the nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's good for new years, and for easter as speckled eggs! LOL! 

If I remember correctly, there are only a couple more.... I was aiming for 25 days to xmas, but didn't quite make it to 25 days...but on the plus side - I think @JC327 mentioned somewhere that she loves unwrapping stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good for birthday confetti cupcake nails too! It's so pretty!


----------



## missemiee (Jan 3, 2014)

Omg!!! I've been put of town for the past few days and I came home to the BEST surprise! Thank you [@]tweakabell[/@]!!! [@]tweakabell[/@] was my Secret Santee and she sent me a thank you card and some awesome pretty surprises that I'm so excited to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



She sent me a Tarte set that included Clean Slate poreless perfecting primer, Amazonian Clay BB illuminating moisturizer and Amazonian Clay Smart Mascara (I've never used any of these three things so I'm excited to try them out), Tokidoki Vegas Palette that has four eyeshadows and a blush (love these colors!) and an Origins Duo that included Make A Difference Hand Treatment and Drink Up Intensive Overnight mask! I've tried neither of these too and I'm soooo trying the overnight mask tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you thank you soooo much! Seriously so generous and thoughtful and I LOVED the card! This Secret Santa experience has been so great and I'm so happy I have all of you MUT ladies in my life.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 3, 2014)

> Omg!!! I've been put of town for the past few days and I came home to the BEST surprise! Thank you [@]tweakabell[/@]!!! [@]tweakabell[/@] was my Secret Santee and she sent me a thank you card and some awesome pretty surprises that I'm so excited to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> She sent me a Tarte set that included Clean Slate poreless perfecting primer, Amazonian Clay BB illuminating moisturizer and Amazonian Clay Smart Mascara (I've never used any of these three things so I'm excited to try them out), Tokidoki Vegas Palette that has four eyeshadows and a blush (love these colors!) and an Origins Duo that included Make A Difference Hand Treatment and Drink Up Intensive Overnight mask! I've tried neither of these too and I'm soooo trying the overnight mask tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you thank you soooo much! Seriously so generous and thoughtful and I LOVED the card! This Secret Santa experience has been so great and I'm so happy I have all of you MUT ladies in my life.


 Yay it got there ok! Full disclosure that palette has to be at least a year old. It was just too cute not to gift to a makeup person though. Mine's fine and they were bought at the same time so hopefully yours is ok too. I figured the card was fitting for a cat lady in training  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay it got there ok! Full disclosure that palette has to be at least a year old. It was just too cute not to gift to a makeup person though. Mine's fine and they were bought at the same time so hopefully yours is ok too.

I figured the card was fitting for a cat lady in training





haha omgosh a year is nothing for me, personally! I had the Urban Decay Foreshadow palette that I got in 2007 and it was still perfectly fine up until about early 2013 where they shadows just stopped being as pigmented. I'm a makeup hoarder, and the one thing that seems to last the longest is most definitely palettes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 3, 2014)

> haha omgosh a year is nothing for me, personally! I had the Urban Decay Foreshadow palette that I got in 2007 and it was still perfectly fine up until about early 2013 where they shadows just stopped being as pigmented. I'm a makeup hoarder, and the one thing that seems to last the longest is most definitely palettes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just forget other people are more cautious about what they put on their face. It didn't even occur to me how old it was until she posted and said tokidoki then my brain went "when did sephora stop carrying that cuz that's when I bought it, crap."


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 3, 2014)

@JC327 loooove the sprinkle nail polish kitkat combination. Works for my KitKat and Nail polish addiction. Also happy to see the lovely Princess around. Can this thread just keep going every day? I enjoy the sweet surprises and comments just so much.


----------



## slinka (Jan 3, 2014)

Should have a reveal for you all today! Back in Utah- just gotta drive to my town. (Got back eaaaarrrrllllyyyyy (2 am) and the fog was so bad, couldn't safely get home)


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @OpheliaDiFranco 
Thanks!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Should have a reveal for you all today! Back in Utah- just gotta drive to my town. (Got back eaaaarrrrllllyyyyy (2 am) and the fog was so bad, couldn't safely get home)
Yay!  I have been waiting to see your reveal and I'm not even your Santa, lol.  I don't know why but I think it's because yours is the last one.  Get home safe!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 3, 2014)

> Yay! Â I have been waiting to see your reveal and I'm not even your Santa, lol. Â I don't know why but I think it's because yours is the last one. Â Get home safe!


 Same here. Part of me was worried that she wasn't going to get one for some reason. Now I just wanna see what she got!!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 3, 2014)

Randomness but I know we have Disney lovers on this board, disney is having a sweepstakes. Enter every day at disneyresolutions.com for a chance to win airfare, room, park tickets and a $500 gift card. Winner every day in Jan.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 19: 






Today was a treat! I love Kit Kats, they do sell them here but I can't ever get enough.
Since they are two the hubby will gladly claim the other one. Thank you @tgooberbutt
How many more do you have to go? So many presents! haha

There's still a few more in there, cant wait to see what they are!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DoubleShot!  If you are still reading this, those socks




MG!!  It's getting down to 17 tonight in NY, we've got a snow emergency and newly elect mayer said that "all non-essential personel should stay at home tormorrow."  Yes it's that cold!

I've got my super plush fleece on with leggins underneath and YOUR socks!!!  I like wear them, wash them.  Stump around the house in my UGG boots while they are being washed then put them on again!

I am soooo into these socks!  Thanks again, they are not just luxury, they've become a survival tool for the snow emergency.

Well off to gather candles around the house incase power lines go down from the freeze, so I am told...
Stay warm!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 19: 


Today was a treat! I love Kit Kats, they do sell them here but I can't ever get enough.
Since they are two the hubby will gladly claim the other one. Thank you @tgooberbutt

I love the nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's good for new years, and for easter as speckled eggs! LOL!

If I remember correctly, there are only a couple more.... I was aiming for 25 days to xmas, but didn't quite make it to 25 days...but on the plus side - I think @JC327 mentioned somewhere that she loves unwrapping stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, I love unwrapping stuff. I get really happy when mail comes, but not bills they are not my friends. This  polish is definitely  a great color for Easter too, I cant stop starring at my nails. I loved that I didn't have to go fishing for the glitter I got so much glitter in just one coat. I cant wait to see what else I unwrap you have done an awesome job as my SS.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love the nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's good for new years, and for easter as speckled eggs! LOL!

If I remember correctly, there are only a couple more.... I was aiming for 25 days to xmas, but didn't quite make it to 25 days...but on the plus side - I think @JC327 mentioned somewhere that she loves unwrapping stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good for birthday confetti cupcake nails too! It's so pretty!

You're right! I have to take a full pic of my nails I love them.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 3, 2014)

@JC327 open themmmmm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg!!! I've been put of town for the past few days and I came home to the BEST surprise!

Thank you @tweakabell!!!

@tweakabell was my Secret Santee and she sent me a thank you card and some awesome pretty surprises that I'm so excited to use









She sent me a Tarte set that included Clean Slate poreless perfecting primer, Amazonian Clay BB illuminating moisturizer and Amazonian Clay Smart Mascara (I've never used any of these three things so I'm excited to try them out), Tokidoki Vegas Palette that has four eyeshadows and a blush (love these colors!) and an Origins Duo that included Make A Difference Hand Treatment and Drink Up Intensive Overnight mask! I've tried neither of these too and I'm soooo trying the overnight mask tonight





Thank you thank you soooo much! Seriously so generous and thoughtful and I LOVED the card!

This Secret Santa experience has been so great and I'm so happy I have all of you MUT ladies in my life.
That's super sweet! We have awesome ladies here.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327 loooove the sprinkle nail polish kitkat combination. Works for my KitKat and Nail polish addiction. Also happy to see the lovely Princess around. Can this thread just keep going every day? I enjoy the sweet surprises and comments just so much.
Thanks! Kitty has to inspect every gift I open. I agree I love this thread, wish we all had gifts to open every day.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Should have a reveal for you all today! Back in Utah- just gotta drive to my town. (Got back eaaaarrrrllllyyyyy (2 am) and the fog was so bad, couldn't safely get home)
I am dying to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327 open themmmmm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just opened one I will post pics, the hubby thinks they multiply while we sleep lol.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 20:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Thanks you [@]tgooberbutt[/@] I really wanted to try these lipsticks and the color is beautiful!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 3, 2014)

yay! Another cute gift in polka dot wrapping . That's a nice shade!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stay warm!

Thanks!  It's 11 degrees out and with the wind chill... definetely hot-cocoa weather!!

I didn't go into Brooklyn today for my case with the prosecutors.  The LIE was closed down and I have to drive 20 min to the subway so that was out of the question.   But it turned out that both the prosecutor and the victim showed up at 10:00!!  I felt like the weakest link...

Oh ladies!  Just a little update on the care pacakges that were sent out to AFG (with lots of love from this board) I got an email back



 and wanted to pass it on to you:





Hey, I was thinking, I'm heading into some surgery (spinal cord) and will be out of commission for a few months, if anyone would like to be a 'beauty buddy' to a military women in AFG, please give me a shout.  It's really quite fun!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay Kandahar! That's where my honey is. Hehe our gifts ended up in the same place.

Yes I'm a dork


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck on your surgery!!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good luck on your surgery!!!!
Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay Kandahar! That's where my honey is. Hehe our gifts ended up in the same place.

Yes I'm a dork




I think that's kinda cool!  Maybe my buddy Steve will swap something out with your hubby!  

I was reading that the allied forces swap their meals.  Like the French's Casoulette (am sure spelling is wrong) and the pate had gotten 5 or our MRE.


----------



## missemiee (Jan 4, 2014)

> I just forget other people are more cautious about what they put on their face. It didn't even occur to me how old it was until she posted and said tokidoki then my brain went "when did sephora stop carrying that cuz that's when I bought it, crap."


 Lol, I'm a hoarder too when it comes to makeup and cosmetics type stuff. I have palettes and sets that go unopened for ages. Idk, I'm weird...sometimes the packaging is too pretty for me to destroy or a palette is more fun to look at and have than for me to make an ugly mess of. Strange, I know. I have issues. Lol. I'm not weird or scared to put things on my face, as long as it's not dried up or smells strange, I'll use it! And I actually used one of the Tokidoki shadows today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that one escaped my hoarder stash lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just forget other people are more cautious about what they put on their face. It didn't even occur to me how old it was until she posted and said tokidoki then my brain went "when did sephora stop carrying that cuz that's when I bought it, crap."
Lol, I'm a hoarder too when it comes to makeup and cosmetics type stuff. I have palettes and sets that go unopened for ages. Idk, I'm weird...sometimes the packaging is too pretty for me to destroy or a palette is more fun to look at and have than for me to make an ugly mess of. Strange, I know. I have issues. Lol. I'm not weird or scared to put things on my face, as long as it's not dried up or smells strange, I'll use it! And I actually used one of the Tokidoki shadows today



that one escaped my hoarder stash lol 
I have that same problem. LOL If the item is inexpensive though I'll buy two - one to keep pretty and one to use.


----------



## Last Contrast (Jan 4, 2014)

I also keep many pallettes. Then natural selection occurs when my cats decide to chase each other across the makeup shelf and knock one off every few months. (They aren't allowed up there but sometimes in the heat of a good chase they 'forget' and run over).


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

OK- sorry bout the delay! My secret Santa was ....wait for it.... Wait for it..... WAIT FOR IT... [@]bellatrix42[/@]! Thank you so so much for everything! I really appreciate it all and will use it all! Y'all wanna see what I got? Do ya? PICTURE MADNESS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Le box:



Out of all these boxes, I was most excited to rip open my ss gift lol:



Look how pretty it was when I opened it!



And this cute card, with a nice message inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Alright- gift time! First thing I opened is this 5 pack of stila eyeliners! I'm an eyeliner junkie and have heard great things about this brand- but have never tried them! They're so pretty! Five different beautiful colors. Can someone help me though? They seem retractable/automatic but they don't really move when I twist them...what am I doing wrong? I'm not always the brightest crayon in the box lol. Either way- love this set!









EYELASHES! What's funny is I just used to death these same kiss lashes! I love them. I've never tried elf lashes but they look great and way better than my eBay lashes I'm so accustomed to lol. I love lashes!






Next up: skin food "black sugar mask wash off- strawberry food therapy" I love skin food and I love masks/exfoliants! Thank you so so much for this!









Next! A little black box with samples! I love samples/minis- and everything sent are things that I will totally use! MUFE HD powder, pixi mini mascara, cartier baiser vole perfume, a tony moly cc cream, Ã©tude house bb cream, Ã©tude house collagen moistfull cream and Ã©tude house sun prise water essence gel!






OMG did you find my envy-post in the nail thread from forever ago or did you just guess that I'd flip about these?!? GUIZE- look at these kitty nail stickers... BASK IN THEIR GLORY:



Next (yep, still more!) this tea forte organic cucumber mint green tea! I bet it's delicious! It's a skin-smart antioxidant amplifier tea, which is awesome. Y'all know I'm about that organic life and trying to preserve my skin lol. Can't wait to try it, I love tea!






Next: 2 more items I've never tried/heard of- apparently this Amika hair treatment is the shizz- I have really long, dry, coarse hair and am alway searching for a good treatment! Excited to try it (its a hair wash day today- so it's gonna get used ASAP!). Also- this whish coconut milk correcting gel- it looks like an awesome product and I'm stoked to use it (great ingredients!):






Post it notes! With an "a"! How cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you guys didn't notice the card, my real name is actually Amanda, whether I like it or not lol.



Last thing up is this moxie (love that name!) sample of two lip shades- speak your mind and never say never- both look awesome (especially liking speak your mind), and I'm always happy to get a sample! Here's all my new babies together:





Thank you again, so very much for all of the time and effort you put into these incredible and thoughtful gifts- I'm so excited about them all! Thank you thank you thank you [@]bellatrix42[/@]!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

> yay! Another cute gift in polka dot wrapping . That's a nice shade!


 I know the packaging is adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

> > Â  Stay warm!
> 
> 
> Thanks! Â It's 11 degrees out and with the wind chill... definetely hot-cocoa weather!! I didn't go into Brooklyn today for my case with the prosecutors. Â The LIE was closed down and I have to drive 20 min to the subway so that was out of the question. Â  But it turned out that both the prosecutor and the victim showed up at 10:00!! Â I felt like the weakest link... Oh ladies! Â Just a little update onÂ the care pacakges that were sent out to AFG (with lots of love from this board) I got an email back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â and wanted to pass it on to you:
> ...


 I've seen pics of all the snow it's definitely stay home weather. That's such a nice email, thanks for sharing with us. It's definitely proof you are doing an awesome job! Hope all goes well with your surgery please keep us updated.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OK- sorry bout the delay! My secret Santa was ....wait for it....
Wait for it.....
WAIT
FOR
IT...
@bellatrix42! Thank you so so much for everything! I really appreciate it all and will use it all!
Y'all wanna see what I got?
Do ya?
PICTURE MADNESS: 
Le box:



Out of all these boxes, I was most excited to rip open my ss gift lol:



Look how pretty it was when I opened it!



And this cute card, with a nice message inside








Alright- gift time! First thing I opened is this 5 pack of stila eyeliners! I'm an eyeliner junkie and have heard great things about this brand- but have never tried them! They're so pretty! Five different beautiful colors. Can someone help me though? They seem retractable/automatic but they don't really move when I twist them...what am I doing wrong? I'm not always the brightest crayon in the box lol. Either way- love this set!









EYELASHES! What's funny is I just used to death these same kiss lashes! I love them. I've never tried elf lashes but they look great and way better than my eBay lashes I'm so accustomed to lol. I love lashes!






Next up: skin food "black sugar mask wash off- strawberry food therapy" I love skin food and I love masks/exfoliants! Thank you so so much for this!









Next! A little black box with samples! I love samples/minis- and everything sent are things that I will totally use! MUFE HD powder, pixi mini mascara, cartier baiser vole perfume, a tony moly cc cream, Ã©tude house bb cream, Ã©tude house collagen moistfull cream and Ã©tude house sun prise water essence gel!






OMG did you find my envy-post in the nail thread from forever ago or did you just guess that I'd flip about these?!? GUIZE- look at these kitty nail stickers... BASK IN THEIR GLORY:



Next (yep, still more!) this tea forte organic cucumber mint green tea! I bet it's delicious! It's a skin-smart antioxidant amplifier tea, which is awesome. Y'all know I'm about that organic life and trying to preserve my skin lol. Can't wait to try it, I love tea!






Next: 2 more items I've never tried/heard of- apparently this Amika hair treatment is the shizz- I have really long, dry, coarse hair and am alway searching for a good treatment! Excited to try it (its a hair wash day today- so it's gonna get used ASAP!). Also- this whish coconut milk correcting gel- it looks like an awesome product and I'm stoked to use it (great ingredients!):






Post it notes! With an "a"! How cute



if you guys didn't notice the card, my real name is actually Amanda, whether I like it or not lol.



Last thing up is this moxie (love that name!) sample of two lip shades- speak your mind and never say never- both look awesome (especially liking speak your mind), and I'm always happy to get a sample!
Here's all my new babies together:



Thank you again, so very much for all of the time and effort you put into these incredible and thoughtful gifts- I'm so excited about them all! Thank you thank you thank you @bellatrix42! Awesome gifts! I was so curious to see what you got, looks like your SS did a great job. Enjoy.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 21:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I am completely obsessed with these lipsticks, I love the shade! I also finally took a pic of my nails. [@]tgooberbutt[/@] you're the fairy godmother of lipstick, thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Ooh, great gifts @slinka ! I have been eyeing those stila liners for a while!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 4, 2014)

[@]slinka[/@]For the stila liners pinch the base of the turning part on top fairly hard and turn sometimes they are picky. Also they don't retract so dont put too much product out.


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

> [@]slinka[/@]For the stila liners pinch the base of the turning part on top fairly hard and turn sometimes they are picky. Also they don't retract so dont put too much product out.


 Thank you so much! Yay now I can use them lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2014)

> Thank you so much! Yay now I can use them lol


 I love stila smudge sticks! I am currently wearing the brown from the 2012 set at this very moment, and I'll be putting it in my work makeup bag to prevent another tragedy like yesterday (I FORGOT TO PUT ON EYELINER), so the 2013 brown will take its place in my regular use box. And the blues! Oof, *so* gorgeous. Be prepared to develop a new addiction -- and collection!


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

> I love stila smudge sticks! I am currently wearing the brown from the 2012 set at this very moment, and I'll be putting it in my work makeup bag to prevent another tragedy like yesterday (I FORGOT TO PUT ON EYELINER), so the 2013 brown will take its place in my regular use box. And the blues! Oof, *so* gorgeous. Be prepared to develop a new addiction -- and collection!


 I love your tragedy- lol. One time I forgot mascara! My husband was like "you look fine!" I basically called him a liar (I have red/blonde eyelashes- it looked weird!) and we turned around to get my mascara. Luckily we weren't too far at all from the house. And oh no. Last thing I need is more collections! Lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 4, 2014)

I



> I love your tragedy- lol. One time I forgot mascara! My husband was like "you look fine!" I basically called him a liar (I have red/blonde eyelashes- it looked weird!) and we turned around to get my mascara. Luckily we weren't too far at all from the house. And oh no. Last thing I need is more collections! Lol.


 I totally get this. My lashes are blonde. I don't wear makeup everyday so it's not a must for me but if I had makeup on and no mascara I would look so weird. This is why I have emergency make up stashes lol one in my purse and one in the car. I can literally decide anytime I want that I want to put my face on.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love stila smudge sticks! I am currently wearing the brown from the 2012 set at this very moment, and I'll be putting it in my work makeup bag to prevent another tragedy like yesterday (I FORGOT TO PUT ON EYELINER), so the 2013 brown will take its place in my regular use box. And the blues! Oof, *so* gorgeous. Be prepared to develop a new addiction -- and collection!

I love your tragedy- lol. One time I forgot mascara! My husband was like "you look fine!" I basically called him a liar (I have red/blonde eyelashes- it looked weird!) and we turned around to get my mascara. Luckily we weren't too far at all from the house.

And oh no. Last thing I need is more collections! Lol. OMG, that happened to me once! I also have blonde lashes...and I went to work with full, bright, colorful eyeshadow and eyeliner...and no mascara. I wanted to cry...looked ridiculous all day!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love your tragedy- lol. One time I forgot mascara! My husband was like "you look fine!" I basically called him a liar (I have red/blonde eyelashes- it looked weird!) and we turned around to get my mascara. Luckily we weren't too far at all from the house.

And oh no. Last thing I need is more collections! Lol.


Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I
I totally get this. My lashes are blonde. I don't wear makeup everyday so it's not a must for me but if I had makeup on and no mascara I would look so weird. This is why I have emergency make up stashes lol one in my purse and one in the car. I can literally decide anytime I want that I want to put my face on.


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, that happened to me once! I also have blonde lashes...and I went to work with full, bright, colorful eyeshadow and eyeliner...and no mascara. I wanted to cry...looked ridiculous all day!

Blonde lash club!! It's awful because I naturally have very, very light blonde hair and I dye it black, so my brows and my lashes are practically white. When I forget mascara it's a tragedy lol. Also when I don't have any makeup on it's a very weird site to behold haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 5, 2014)

> DoubleShot! Â If you are still reading this, those socks  MG!! Â It's getting down to 17 tonight in NY, we've got a snow emergency and newly elect mayer said that "all non-essential personel should stay at home tormorrow." Â Yes it's that cold! I've got my super plush fleece on with leggins underneath and YOUR socks!!! Â I like wear them, wash them. Â Stump around the house in my UGG boots while they are being washed then put them on again! Â  I am soooo into these socks! Â Thanks again, they are not just luxury, they've become a survival tool for the snow emergency. Â  Well off to gather candles around the house incase power lines go down from the freeze, so I am told...


So glad you like them! One more to open correct?


----------



## slinka (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't ask me HOW I stared at myself for a good hour and did my extravagant makeup and just somehow forgot my mascara and walked out looking like a freak though, lol. How does that even happen?! Somehow, it must be the fault of my children. Somehow. I blame one or both of them lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2014)

I have weird "Are you Mexican?  Japanese?  Hawaiian?  *What are you*?" eyes (actual answer:  nobody knows with absolute certainty because Dad's dad's side of the family tree has some questionable and spotty sections, but we're pretty sure there's some Roma and Cherokee in there based on what's missing), and I'm pale with brown hair and eyes (without a doubt, Mom's side of the family:  OH SO VERY SCOTTISH AND IRISH), so if I don't wear eyeliner, it's all kinds of boring.  I hate mascara (which always drove my mother *crazy*.  She would give me a tube of good stuff in my Christmas stocking every year in the hope that I would finally break down and wear it one year, and I never did), in part because I feel like there's no point because SO VERY NEARSIGHTED, and my glasses make my eyes look smaller.  Mascara isn't going to do much behind this prescription.  I tell myself that this means I can need to wear heavy eyeliner.  I had a guy tell me once that it turned my eyes from "vaguely Asian" to "goth Gypsy hippie."  I can roll with that.


----------



## jannie135 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol, I'm a hoarder too when it comes to makeup and cosmetics type stuff. I have palettes and sets that go unopened for ages. Idk, I'm weird...sometimes the packaging is too pretty for me to destroy or a palette is more fun to look at and have than for me to make an ugly mess of. Strange, I know. I have issues. Lol. I'm not weird or scared to put things on my face, as long as it's not dried up or smells strange, I'll use it! And I actually used one of the Tokidoki shadows today



that one escaped my hoarder stash lol
I totally understand this. I have sooo many unused, perfect, beautiful palettes just waiting... lol

My new years goal is to actually wear makeup on a regular basis because I have sooooo much!!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 5, 2014)

> I totally understand this. I have sooo many unused, perfect, beautiful palettes just waiting... lol My new years goal is to actually wear makeup on a regular basis because I have sooooo much!!


 Mine too! I've been really good wearing it every day so far, but since I'm at home alone with Z I've been trying different techniques. I'm the crazy lady running around in a full face that no one will ever see.


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine too! I've been really good wearing it every day so far, but since I'm at home alone with Z I've been trying different techniques. *I'm the crazy lady running around in a full face that no one will ever see.*
I work from a home office, so this is me pretty much every day. lol.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 21: 







I am completely obsessed with these lipsticks, I love the shade! I also finally took a pic of my nails. @tgooberbutt you're the fairy godmother of lipstick, thanks! 
And the lippy matches the nails too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. A totally happy coincidence!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol, I'm a hoarder too when it comes to makeup and cosmetics type stuff. I have palettes and sets that go unopened for ages. Idk, I'm weird...sometimes the packaging is too pretty for me to destroy or a palette is more fun to look at and have than for me to make an ugly mess of. Strange, I know. I have issues. Lol. I'm not weird or scared to put things on my face, as long as it's not dried up or smells strange, I'll use it! And I actually used one of the Tokidoki shadows today



that one escaped my hoarder stash lol
I totally understand this. I have sooo many unused, perfect, beautiful palettes just waiting... lol

My new years goal is to actually wear makeup on a regular basis because I have sooooo much!!

Me too, I need to use my pretties.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I totally understand this. I have sooo many unused, perfect, beautiful palettes just waiting... lol
My new years goal is to actually wear makeup on a regular basis because I have sooooo much!!
Mine too! I've been really good wearing it every day so far, but since I'm at home alone with Z I've been trying different techniques. I'm the crazy lady running around in a full face that no one will ever see. I think I need to start doing that, I should be wearing makeup all the time with the amount I have.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 21: 







I am completely obsessed with these lipsticks, I love the shade! I also finally took a pic of my nails. @tgooberbutt you're the fairy godmother of lipstick, thanks! 
And the lippy matches the nails too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. A totally happy coincidence!

You're right it does!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 22:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















I know it might seem impossible to believe but this is my first lip butter. I am so excited to finally get to try it, I have wanted to try them for a while, my SS is a mind reader! Thank you for so much sending a lip butter and in such a beautiful color. [@]tgooberbutt[/@]


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 22: I know it might seem impossible to believe but this is my first lip butter. I am so excited to finally get to try it, I have wanted to try them for a while, my SS is a mind reader! Thank you for so much sending a lip butter and in such a beautiful color. 
@tgooberbutt

Hooray! I was hoping that you didn't have this shade since it's so ubiquitous, but it's certainly the one to try if you haven't tried it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah!!!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 5, 2014)

[@]slinka[/@] I'm so glad you finally got it! I had fun picking everything out for you. I didn't see your post about the nail stickers. I just had a feeling that you would love them, and I had to get them for you even though you didn't want nail things.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband convinced me into waiting until today to open my SS gift since I knew what all my Christmas presents were (I bought them all).  My secret santa was @latinefeminista and she did such an amazing job picking out gifts for me.  Everything was perfect and they are all things I'm so excited to try.

Here's what I got:



Spoiler



My Amazing Presents!





A Lush massage bar that smells amazing.  I have a chronic pain disorder and my husband is wonderful at massages so this will be so wonderful to put to use!  My teenage daughter just stole my eye lash and brow brush so this is perfect timing!  I think she must have known about my notepad addiction.  I can't function with out notes and so this is a perfect gift for me!  A Washington DC ornament, I've never been and have always wanted to go there.  I'm so happy to have something local and this is beautiful!





She also got me some Ghirardelli peppermint bark and some samples.  I LOVE peppermint bark!!!!  Thank you, thank you!  Also some samples of makeup and cream which I am excited to try!  I love foils and small samples.  It gives me a chance to try many different things. 





Nail polish, these are such beautiful colors and unlike anything I own!  My youngest daughter loves the glittery one. I'm looking for my HG mascara and I've never tried Buxom mascara so I'm excited for this.  I love skin care and this moisturizer will be perfect for my skin.





Lippies!!!!!!!  Lip products are my favorite so I am excited for all of these!  I need a lip exfoliator so I'm excited to try the Elf one.  I love NYX and Revelon lip butters so I can't wait to try these colors.  I've never tried Baby lips and have heard they are wonderful!  Bite lip Glosses!  I have 2 sample size Bite glosses in other colors that I'm scraping the sizes and bottom because I'm almost out.  I love Bite lippies!  I can't wait to try these!









(Sorry for the upside down pic, I'm too tired to try to fix it)  These are gorgeous!!!  I wanted to get a palette for Christmas and I was lucky and spoiled enough to get two!  The Lorac shadows are so pretty!  I can't wait to compare these shadows to my drugstore brand eye shadows.  I love the colors, I have brown eyes and I think the colors will be perfect.  These lip glosses are even more pretty in real life than the picture shows.  They are beautiful!  I'm going to have to get a retractable lip brush because this is going in my purse.  I was watching both of these palettes before Christmas but I didn't want to buy anything until I saw what I got. 






Here's everything together.  I feel so lucky and blessed to have latinafeminista as my secret santa.  She did an amazing job in finding out what I like (and sending her favorites).  I couldn't have picked better items myself.  I am overwhelmed at her generosity and can't wait to try out my new toys.  Thank you so much @latinafeminista!  You are the best secret santa!

@Charity1217 I'm so glad you liked your gift!! I had so much fun being your SS, stalking your posts and finding out what you liked and also sending you my favorites! That buxom lash is one of my HG mascaras and berry smoothie lip butter is my all time fave lip butter, so I hope you enjoy it.  The palettes were def my favorite things that I sent you, I even got myself a stila lip palette for myself as well! And I'm SO glad the lush bar got there in one piece, I was seriously worried it was going to be melted! 
I hope you had a great holiday season and I'm sorry I'm responding so late; I've been dealing with a family emergency so I was away from MUT for a bit but I'm so glad to be back and see that you enjoyed your gift, yay!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @latinafeminista did you open your presents? did you like them?? lol
Hi @jannie135 yes I did open them! I'm SO sorry for the delay, literally the day after I posted and let you know I got the gift, I had a family emergency and I've been super busy/stressed with that and I'm just now getting back to MUT.  Sorry I couldn't get the reveal to you sooner but I'm gonna post right now so I hope you see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jan 5, 2014)

> [@]slinka[/@] I'm so glad you finally got it! I had fun picking everything out for you. I didn't see your post about the nail stickers. I just had a feeling that you would love them, and I had to get them for you even though you didn't want nail things.


 Great guess! Lol I was more opposed to getting tons of polish, as I am super lazy with my nails and have too much polish as it is. Most of the time they're bare. But I actually love designing crazy nails- I glue spikes, studs, chains...everything on my nails, when I do them. =p and I'm glad shopping for me wasn't some form of torture, haha!


----------



## DorotaD (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't think my SS posted any pics of her gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope she's okay


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 5, 2014)

The lovely @jannie135 was my Secret Santa and she did an amazing job!! I loved everything she gave me and she's waited long enough for this reveal so I'm ready to show off all the goodies she sent me! Pic heavy secret santa goodness in the spoiler below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Spoiler



What I saw after removing the necessary bubble wrap and such: pretty wrapped up boxes!





The boxes and packages laid out.  I loved all different colors! 



 The sweet card she sent me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



 


 My first gift: Josie Maran Argan Hand Healers! I bought this for my nails santee so I'm psyched to get one for myself! 



 Gorgeous purple bow with the green wrapping 



 Gahhh Tarte! I LOVE Tarte so much and I really enjoy collecting their blushes, so this is great addition to my collection. 



 cutest.box.ever.



 Only shot I had of the amazing L'occitane soap and DELISH Godiva macaroons that I was gifted....double YUM!



 More adorable packaging 



 Sadly this is where the pretty pics stop and my cell phone pics take over.  First up, NYX jumbo pencil in milk (a crowd fave I'm so excited to try!) and really fun colored mascaras, my first! 



 a RT face sponge! I have never tried this and I love many RT tools so I can't wait to use it! 



 Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist FTW! I fell in love with this product when I got it in some sub box and I'm so excited to have another one!!



 NYX Butter Gloss in Cherry Pie--I actually have this color but it is so well loved and used that I'm actually scraping the last bit out so thank you for the replacement!!



 Adorable minis....



 Sephora by OPI minis in 3 lovely colors, eep!



 Last cute package, and I love the adorable bell attached!



 OCC LIP TAR! My first one, I'm so excited! I live for lippies and I still haven't tried these so this was a perfect gift for me!! 






From the first chocolates you sent me while you were shopping for me to everything that was in my gift, you did an amazing job @jannie135 ! I had a rough holiday season so thank you so much for making it a bit brighter for me and again I'm sorry for the delay in posting these!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay, Pretties!! I love the sephora gift boxes


----------



## LadyK (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't think my SS posted any pics of her gift



I hope she's okay
Hopefully she has just been busy with the holidays and will post soon.  Did she post that it was delivered?


----------



## jannie135 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The lovely @jannie135 was my Secret Santa and she did an amazing job!! I loved everything she gave me and she's waited long enough for this reveal so I'm ready to show off all the goodies she sent me! Pic heavy secret santa goodness in the spoiler below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Spoiler



What I saw after removing the necessary bubble wrap and such: pretty wrapped up boxes!





The boxes and packages laid out.  I loved all different colors! 



 The sweet card she sent me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



 


 My first gift: Josie Maran Argan Hand Healers! I bought this for my nails santee so I'm psyched to get one for myself! 



 Gorgeous purple bow with the green wrapping 



 Gahhh Tarte! I LOVE Tarte so much and I really enjoy collecting their blushes, so this is great addition to my collection. 



 cutest.box.ever.



 Only shot I had of the amazing L'occitane soap and DELISH Godiva macaroons that I was gifted....double YUM!



 More adorable packaging 



 Sadly this is where the pretty pics stop and my cell phone pics take over.  First up, NYX jumbo pencil in milk (a crowd fave I'm so excited to try!) and really fun colored mascaras, my first! 



 a RT face sponge! I have never tried this and I love many RT tools so I can't wait to use it! 



 Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist FTW! I fell in love with this product when I got it in some sub box and I'm so excited to have another one!!



 NYX Butter Gloss in Cherry Pie--I actually have this color but it is so well loved and used that I'm actually scraping the last bit out so thank you for the replacement!!



 Adorable minis....



 Sephora by OPI minis in 3 lovely colors, eep!



 Last cute package, and I love the adorable bell attached!



 OCC LIP TAR! My first one, I'm so excited! I live for lippies and I still haven't tried these so this was a perfect gift for me!! 






From the first chocolates you sent me while you were shopping for me to everything that was in my gift, you did an amazing job @jannie135 ! I had a rough holiday season so thank you so much for making it a bit brighter for me and again I'm sorry for the delay in posting these! 
I'm glad you liked them!!! I was so nervous something broke or something. I had so much fun wrapping all of them!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @bluelion OMG!!!! My husband brought in this huge box addressed to me and I was like "It's my MUT secret santa!!!" 



 WOW - thank you SO SO much - I absolutely LOVE EVERYTHING!!! What a wonderful gift to get Christmas Eve as well!

My internet has been quite spotty since the ice storm a couple days ago, and I keep getting kicked off when trying to upload pics, so I will try that again in a few days so everyone can see what I got! In the meantime here's a list of what was in the box!

Flower by Drew Barrymore BB cream, lip tint and lip gloss (ahhhh! I wanted to try this so bad!!)

Strawberry pocky (OH YEAH! How did you know I love this?)

Reusable shopping bag and sweet cat notepad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Butter London polish remover in pumpkin pie scent! (Love the fall scents the best)

Neutrogena hand cream (I really need this in winter - my hands get so dry and cracked)

Mini OPI polish (one of the liquid sands from the Mariah Holiday collection)!!!!

Mint green Flower by Drew Barrymore polish (yes!! - Another thing, how did you know minty green is a fave of mine?!)

Color Club polish in Magic Attraction (so sparkly!)

Essie in Marshmallow (OMG!!!!! How did you know this was a lemming of mine FOR YEARS?! Unbelievable!)

And a super cute mini stocking (with an "M" on it!) literally chock full of Hi- chews, Ghirardelli squares and Lindt Lindors (This is candy/chocolate heaven).

Oh, AND a fun cat toy  - the cats have already gone crazy trying to catch those little balls.

I am so happy - you are such a fab secret santa and thank you again! (And I'll try to post pics in a few days when more of the ice storm mess has cleared up).

Trying to post the pics from my wonderful SS haul from @bluelion- hope this works!





















Loved it all!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad you liked them!!! I was so nervous something broke or something. I had so much fun wrapping all of them! 
well you did a great job wrapping everything, I almost felt bad opening them! Thanks again for being such a great SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Jan 6, 2014)

> Hopefully she has just been busy with the holidays and will post soon. Â Did she post that it was delivered?


 Yup she definitely got it


----------



## Dakota750 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup she definitely got it
I'm also wondering if my santee liked her gift or not.  She posted that she received it, but that was it.


----------



## missemiee (Jan 6, 2014)

Did everyone receive their gifts? Or are we still waiting for more reveals? Seems like maybe not everyone posted their pics like the rest of us show offs lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 22: I know it might seem impossible to believe but this is my first lip butter. I am so excited to finally get to try it, I have wanted to try them for a while, my SS is a mind reader! Thank you for so much sending a lip butter and in such a beautiful color. 
@tgooberbutt

Hooray! I was hoping that you didn't have this shade since it's so ubiquitous, but it's certainly the one to try if you haven't tried it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah!!!!!

It's a perfect everyday color, I love it.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @latinafeminista did you open your presents? did you like them?? lol
Hi @jannie135 yes I did open them! I'm SO sorry for the delay, literally the day after I posted and let you know I got the gift, I had a family emergency and I've been super busy/stressed with that and I'm just now getting back to MUT.  Sorry I couldn't get the reveal to you sooner but I'm gonna post right now so I hope you see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope everything is ok with you, cant wait to see your reveal.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The lovely @jannie135 was my Secret Santa and she did an amazing job!! I loved everything she gave me and she's waited long enough for this reveal so I'm ready to show off all the goodies she sent me! Pic heavy secret santa goodness in the spoiler below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



What I saw after removing the necessary bubble wrap and such: pretty wrapped up boxes!





The boxes and packages laid out.  I loved all different colors!



 The sweet card she sent me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 


 My first gift: Josie Maran Argan Hand Healers! I bought this for my nails santee so I'm psyched to get one for myself!



 Gorgeous purple bow with the green wrapping



 Gahhh Tarte! I LOVE Tarte so much and I really enjoy collecting their blushes, so this is great addition to my collection.



 cutest.box.ever.



 Only shot I had of the amazing L'occitane soap and DELISH Godiva macaroons that I was gifted....double YUM!



 More adorable packaging



 Sadly this is where the pretty pics stop and my cell phone pics take over.  First up, NYX jumbo pencil in milk (a crowd fave I'm so excited to try!) and really fun colored mascaras, my first!



 a RT face sponge! I have never tried this and I love many RT tools so I can't wait to use it!



 Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist FTW! I fell in love with this product when I got it in some sub box and I'm so excited to have another one!!



 NYX Butter Gloss in Cherry Pie--I actually have this color but it is so well loved and used that I'm actually scraping the last bit out so thank you for the replacement!!



 Adorable minis....



 Sephora by OPI minis in 3 lovely colors, eep!



 Last cute package, and I love the adorable bell attached!



 OCC LIP TAR! My first one, I'm so excited! I live for lippies and I still haven't tried these so this was a perfect gift for me!!






From the first chocolates you sent me while you were shopping for me to everything that was in my gift, you did an amazing job @jannie135 ! I had a rough holiday season so thank you so much for making it a bit brighter for me and again I'm sorry for the delay in posting these!
Awesome gifts! Love how pretty everything is wrapped.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @bluelion OMG!!!! My husband brought in this huge box addressed to me and I was like "It's my MUT secret santa!!!" 



 WOW - thank you SO SO much - I absolutely LOVE EVERYTHING!!! What a wonderful gift to get Christmas Eve as well!

My internet has been quite spotty since the ice storm a couple days ago, and I keep getting kicked off when trying to upload pics, so I will try that again in a few days so everyone can see what I got! In the meantime here's a list of what was in the box!

Flower by Drew Barrymore BB cream, lip tint and lip gloss (ahhhh! I wanted to try this so bad!!)

Strawberry pocky (OH YEAH! How did you know I love this?)

Reusable shopping bag and sweet cat notepad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Butter London polish remover in pumpkin pie scent! (Love the fall scents the best)

Neutrogena hand cream (I really need this in winter - my hands get so dry and cracked)

Mini OPI polish (one of the liquid sands from the Mariah Holiday collection)!!!!

Mint green Flower by Drew Barrymore polish (yes!! - Another thing, how did you know minty green is a fave of mine?!)

Color Club polish in Magic Attraction (so sparkly!)

Essie in Marshmallow (OMG!!!!! How did you know this was a lemming of mine FOR YEARS?! Unbelievable!)

And a super cute mini stocking (with an "M" on it!) literally chock full of Hi- chews, Ghirardelli squares and Lindt Lindors (This is candy/chocolate heaven).

Oh, AND a fun cat toy  - the cats have already gone crazy trying to catch those little balls.

I am so happy - you are such a fab secret santa and thank you again! (And I'll try to post pics in a few days when more of the ice storm mess has cleared up).

Trying to post the pics from my wonderful SS haul from @bluelion- hope this works!





















Loved it all!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great gifts! Love how colorful the packaging is.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 23:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

























Today I opened up my last gift! I absolutely love this palette and every gift I have received. Thank you so much [@]tgooberbutt[/@] for the amazing gifts and for taking the time to write notes and pack everything so pretty. This has been an unforgettable experience. I loved seeing the generosity displayed by the ladies at MUT. I had a blast shopping for my girl, it was so nice to be able to give and make someone else happy. Can't wait to do this again next year! It was also fitting that I opened my last gift today because it's 3 kings day, I grew up celebrating it and it's also celebrated here in Gernany.


----------



## morre22 (Jan 6, 2014)

I am super super late posting pics of my presents, life has been absolutely insane lately lol Again, I want to give a HUGE THANK YOU to my SS Dorota!! She is so amazing and I love seriously everything she sent! Such a sweetheart!!! I have been wearing my VS slippers and HP necklace/bracelet set like constantly lol!!! And She seriously saved me with the Olay set, I moved all the way across the country and forgot my razor but she rescued me LOL Everything is just perfect, thank you so so much Dorota!







Spoiler


----------



## DorotaD (Jan 7, 2014)

[@]@morre22[/@] I am SO happy that you loved your gift. You are truly a sweetheart and I enjoyed brainstorming and hunting down gifts that I thought would match your interests and personality. I hope your Christmas was as wonderful as you are and the new year brings you nothing but the bestest most amazing things.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am super super late posting pics of my presents, life has been absolutely insane lately lol Again, I want to give a HUGE THANK YOU to my SS Dorota!! She is so amazing and I love seriously everything she sent! Such a sweetheart!!! I have been wearing my VS slippers and HP necklace/bracelet set like constantly lol!!! And She seriously saved me with the Olay set, I moved all the way across the country and forgot my razor but she rescued me LOL Everything is just perfect, thank you so so much Dorota!







Spoiler




































 Very thoughtful gifts, love the HP set.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey ladies!  Sorry I have been offline for a little while--the reveals have been beautiful.  I have had some pretty bad health news and have been busy with CT Scans and MRI's.  I could use some long distance hugs from my MUT ladies--I am trying to keep things as quiet as possible at work and with my family (there will be time for that later).


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 7, 2014)

Aww hugs! Hopefully things will get better!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!  Sorry I have been offline for a little while--the reveals have been beautiful.  I have had some pretty bad health news and have been busy with CT Scans and MRI's.  I could use some long distance hugs from my MUT ladies--I am trying to keep things as quiet as possible at work and with my family (there will be time for that later). 







Sending lots of hugs your way @puppymomofthree!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you ladies--I really need it!  Too many doctors and too much cash flying out of my pocket--I have great insurance, but my budget was already tight. 



  I so wanted to do the pen pal thing, but I am afraid my health might keep me from a regular schedule, maybe I will set up some trades instead so I can get some mail.  You ladies are wonderful and I am so glad we all have this forum. 



  Sorry for the off topic messages, but I appreciate the support.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 7, 2014)

If you PM me your addy I'll send you some happy mail. I think mail when things are going bad should be the law. Nothing like getting happy mail!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 7, 2014)

@puppymomofthree You're definitely in my thoughts and prayers.



 Thanks for sharing with us and I hope you know you can ask for hugs ANYTIME.  You don't need to worry about being a pen pal right now... just PM me your address and I'll send some surprise mail your way.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!  Sorry I have been offline for a little while--the reveals have been beautiful.  I have had some pretty bad health news and have been busy with CT Scans and MRI's.  I could use some long distance hugs from my MUT ladies--I am trying to keep things as quiet as possible at work and with my family (there will be time for that later). 




I will be praying for you!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you ladies!  Is it strange that I feel more able to open up to you than to anyone else?  Nope!  Seeing the effort and love that went into the SS presents would warm anyone's heart--how could anyone not love you all!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 7, 2014)

@puppymomofthree you know you can always get love on MUT. We are here for you!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you ladies!  Is it strange that I feel more able to open up to you than to anyone else?  Nope!  Seeing the effort and love that went into the SS presents would warm anyone's heart--how could anyone not love you all!




Wishing you the very best.


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 7, 2014)

> Thank you ladies!Â  Is it strange that I feel more able to open up to you than to anyone else?Â  Nope!Â  Seeing the effort and love that went into the SS presents would warm anyone's heart--how could anyone not love you all!


hugs and love!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 23:

Today I opened up my last gift! I absolutely love this palette and every gift I have received. Thank you so much @tgooberbutt for the amazing gifts and for taking the time to write notes and pack everything so pretty. This has been an unforgettable experience. I loved seeing the generosity displayed by the ladies at MUT. I had a blast shopping for my girl, it was so nice to be able to give and make someone else happy. Can't wait to do this again next year! It was also fitting that I opened my last gift today because it's 3 kings day, I grew up celebrating it and it's also celebrated here in Gernany.

Hooray! I'm glad you enjoyed them! I was wonderful reading of your openings each day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your (former) wisdom teeth have sufficiently recovered. And I hope you're able to re-use some of the polka-dot packaging! I had a great time being your secret santa!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!  Sorry I have been offline for a little while--the reveals have been beautiful.  I have had some pretty bad health news and have been busy with CT Scans and MRI's.  I could use some long distance hugs from my MUT ladies--I am trying to keep things as quiet as possible at work and with my family (there will be time for that later). 




I hope everything works out okay - BIG HUGS from California!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 7, 2014)

> Hey ladies! Â Sorry I have been offline for a little while--the reveals have been beautiful. Â I have had some pretty bad health news and have been busy with CT Scans and MRI's. Â I could use some long distance hugs from my MUT ladies--I am trying to keep things as quiet as possible at work and with my family (there will be time for that later).Â :inv:


 Hugs and prayersâ¤ï¸


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!  Sorry I have been offline for a little while--the reveals have been beautiful.  I have had some pretty bad health news and have been busy with CT Scans and MRI's.  I could use some long distance hugs from my MUT ladies--I am trying to keep things as quiet as possible at work and with my family (there will be time for that later). 





Sending many good vibes your way. &lt;3

And yes, PM me your address as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Last Contrast (Jan 8, 2014)

*puppymomofthree* I'll also send you a little cheer pack if you send your address on. We've done the big medical expense dance a couple of times in the last few years and I know that feeling of dread around the mail box. Real mail can be a pick me up!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 8, 2014)

Same goes here @puppymomofthree! Please PM me and I'll see what little slice of happy can come your way from sunny Buffalo! And huge prayers and purrs from me and my kittens!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers--it really helps!  Whenever I start to break down, I am pulling out a new beauty product to try!  Last night I found myself painting my nails with one of my polishes from my fantastic SS nails (@tgooberbutt), and it really made me feel better.  It is strange how small things can help.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!  Sorry I have been offline for a little while--the reveals have been beautiful.  I have had some pretty bad health news and have been busy with CT Scans and MRI's.  I could use some long distance hugs from my MUT ladies--I am trying to keep things as quiet as possible at work and with my family (there will be time for that later). 





Sorry to hear that, hope all is well with you. Sending thought and prayers your way.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 23:

Today I opened up my last gift! I absolutely love this palette and every gift I have received. Thank you so much @tgooberbutt for the amazing gifts and for taking the time to write notes and pack everything so pretty. This has been an unforgettable experience. I loved seeing the generosity displayed by the ladies at MUT. I had a blast shopping for my girl, it was so nice to be able to give and make someone else happy. Can't wait to do this again next year! It was also fitting that I opened my last gift today because it's 3 kings day, I grew up celebrating it and it's also celebrated here in Gernany.

Hooray! I'm glad you enjoyed them! I was wonderful reading of your openings each day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your (former) wisdom teeth have sufficiently recovered. And I hope you're able to re-use some of the polka-dot packaging! I had a great time being your secret santa!

I am almost recovered! Today I got the ok to eat whatever I wanted so of course I dug in to the chocolate you sent, I was nice and shared with the hubby too. I cannot tell you how much I loved everything you sent me. I will definitely be reusing the packaging and keeping some for me just because it was so awesome. I wish you could be my SS next year again, whoever gets you will be so lucky!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear that, hope all is well with you. Sending thought and prayers your way.




Thanks!  I appreciate the support--today has been rough and I cannot say how much it helps.  You ladies rock!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 11, 2014)

HE'S HOME!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 11, 2014)

> HE'S HOME!!!


 YEA!!!!! That is wonderful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

HE'S HOME!!!
Great news!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

HE'S HOME!!!




  



  HOORAY!!!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 11, 2014)

> HE'S HOME!!!


 Woohoo!!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

HE'S HOME!!!
Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

HE'S HOME!!!
I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## slinka (Jan 12, 2014)

> HE'S HOME!!!


 Huzzah!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2014)

Since our SS season is coming to a close (but its spirit will never die, obvi.), I'm inviting you all to join us over in the Traveling Journal thread!

We're looking for more lovely MUTers to sign up and join in on the fun. Think of it like a circular swap but of course, with a really pretty journal and fun prompts! PM me if you have any questions and hopefully I'll see you over there! (x-posted)

 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139958/traveling-journal


----------



## slinka (Jan 17, 2014)

Aw....you guys... .My santee [@]Elizabeth Mac[/@] (at least I presume this awesome box is from you!) sent me a thank you gift!






How amazing is this? A sex bomb, Dorothy and sikkim lotion. Thank you SO MUCH, you did not have to do that! But thank you thank you thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited!!!! I got me some lush stuff not that long ago, but have yet to have the time to use it, so yay! I will lose my lush virginity with these goodies!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 17, 2014)

The never dying thread of pretties, lol


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aw....you guys...
.My santee @Elizabeth Mac (at least I presume this awesome box is from you!) sent me a thank you gift!








How amazing is this?
A sex bomb, Dorothy and sikkum lotion.
Thank you SO MUCH, you did not have to do that! But thank you thank you thank you!




I'm so excited!!!! I got me some lush stuff not that long ago, but have yet to have the time to use it, so yay! I will lose my lush virginity with these goodies!
That's awesome!


----------



## slinka (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The never dying thread of pretties, lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome!
I know right? How thoughtful of her! I never expected such a thing to arrive in my little 'ol mailbox!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 18, 2014)

How wonderfully sweet! You guys really are fantastic! May the thread never end! I was out of data and in clinics all day yesterday, and I missed you guys! Must find an unlimited plan! PS: I would include pictures of the amazing box of happy from @tweakabell that magically teamed across the country in less than one business day, but you would all turn green with envy! MUT ladies rock!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 18, 2014)

Yea it's insane how fast that box went! I sent a trade box and it took 2 fricking weeks, although that was a lower ship priority.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 18, 2014)

> Yea it's insane how fast that box went! I sent a trade box and it took 2 fricking weeks, although that was a lower ship priority.


 Yikes! Hopefully shipping is getting back to a happier place!


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello Ladies!! The plague has lifted from overtop of me and I am finally (sorry Dakota750) posting my SS gift!!

First off, I just want to say that I couldn't have asked for a better, more kind, more sweet, more thoughtful, more wonderful secret santa than DAKOTA750.  Wow! She blew me away with the box of awesomeness. Everything was wrapped so beautifully. I could tell Dakota750 put so much thought and effort into making my gift so special. I was so giddy while I opened everything!!

Here are the pics:



























Dakota750 paid such close detail to the things that I love! She knew that my kids didn't have aunts or uncles,(my husband and I are both only children), so she sent them gifts as well. The only way my gift could've been better would be if she sent me one her actual poodles-just kidding!!

I have used everything that she sent and I love it all!! I keep the lotion in my purse, and next to my bed. The notebook went in my purse, the chocolate went in my belly, the scarf looks awesome with my bright pink vest, the Island Pacifica is in my touch up bag in my purse. I have used EVERYTHING Dakota750!! I am just so so so sorry it has taken me this long to post this beautiful and truly heartwarming gift that you sent. I call dibs on you SS14!!! xoxo

~hope everyone had a happy and "healthy" holiday!! MissRoe


----------



## Dakota750 (Feb 10, 2014)

Aw, you're too sweet!  Your reveal and kind words have put a big smile on my face




.  I was a little worried when I hadn't heard anything, so I am so glad that you liked it!  I'm sorry to hear that you were sick.  I hope you were still able to have a nice holiday.  Thanks for being so much fun to shop for!  Secret Santa was such a great experience, and I'm already looking forward to the next one.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Ladies!! The plague has lifted from overtop of me and I am finally (sorry Dakota750) posting my SS gift!!

First off, I just want to say that I couldn't have asked for a better, more kind, more sweet, more thoughtful, more wonderful secret santa than DAKOTA750.  Wow! She blew me away with the box of awesomeness. Everything was wrapped so beautifully. I could tell Dakota750 put so much thought and effort into making my gift so special. I was so giddy while I opened everything!!

Dakota750 paid such close detail to the things that I love! She knew that my kids didn't have aunts or uncles,(my husband and I are both only children), so she sent them gifts as well. The only way my gift could've been better would be if she sent me one her actual poodles-just kidding!!

I have used everything that she sent and I love it all!! I keep the lotion in my purse, and next to my bed. The notebook went in my purse, the chocolate went in my belly, the scarf looks awesome with my bright pink vest, the Island Pacifica is in my touch up bag in my purse. I have used EVERYTHING Dakota750!! I am just so so so sorry it has taken me this long to post this beautiful and truly heartwarming gift that you sent. I call dibs on you SS14!!! xoxo

~hope everyone had a happy and "healthy" holiday!! MissRoe


----------



## slinka (Feb 11, 2014)

Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay! more gifts! lol


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 11, 2014)

I miss our Secret Santa days!  I got so used to talking to many of you every day.


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 11, 2014)

> I miss our Secret Santa days! Â I got so used to talking to many of you every day. Â :icon_cry: Â


 Me too. I think the only place I regularly cross paths with you ladies is in the sephora thread now and I don't have much to say over there, mostly just reading. This was such a happy anything goes thread.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 11, 2014)

I totally agree!  



 Love you ladies!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes! I know a lot of people moved to the traveling notebook thread but I am too unreliable of a pen pal to join


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't have much to put in a notebook lol. My life is extremely boring, just the way I like it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 11, 2014)

Awww Secret Santa thread! I miss this. The pen pal thread just isn't the same. 
So....Christmas in July anyone?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
OUI!!!!!  I am definitely a fan of that idea!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OUI!!!!!  I am definitely a fan of that idea!

 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Let's do it!


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 11, 2014)

Two things, I am so in for Christmas in July and I have pics I should have posted long ago of a gift I received! [@]lovepink[/@] was my Santee and she sent me the most amazing Thank you gift!












I have been wearing the two eyeshadow a lot and I Love them! Inked in pink works as an amazing base for dust in the naked 3 palette! I Love the blushes! I haven't worn the polish yet, it feels very springy to me so maybe in a couple weeks. I also have yet to try the baby skin because I am trying to work my way through some open samples of other primers before I open baby skin. Thank you so much for your thoughtful Thank you gift and sorry I am so unthoughtful that it took me this long to post pics!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 11, 2014)

I am so glad you have got to try things and like them!  Once you try the polish post a picture in some thread so we can see how it looks!  You were a wonderful Secret Santa and I just wanted to be able to say thank you!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Two things, I am so in for Christmas in July and I have pics I should have posted long ago of a gift I received! @lovepink was my Santee and she sent me the most amazing Thank you gift! 











I have been wearing the two eyeshadow a lot and I Love them! Inked in pink works as an amazing base for dust in the naked 3 palette! I Love the blushes! I haven't worn the polish yet, it feels very springy to me so maybe in a couple weeks. I also have yet to try the baby skin because I am trying to work my way through some open samples of other primers before I open baby skin.

Thank you so much for your thoughtful Thank you gift and sorry I am so unthoughtful that it took me this long to post pics!


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Christmas in July! Christmas in July!!


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 12, 2014)

I too miss the ladies on this thread! I find it remarkable that it's February and we are still subscribed To this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 12, 2014)

Yule in July??? Oh HECK yes!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 12, 2014)

I would LOVE to have Christmas in July!!! Are there any good shopping holidays over the summer that we might be able to take advantage of? A quick Google search just reveals travel deals, and I've never really paid any attention to summer beauty/cosmetic deals.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 12, 2014)

Christmas in July sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2014)

Psst... If you're in the mood to buy stuff for geeky people now, check this out (not my project, but I'm a backer who really, *really* wants this baby to happen):


Cupcake/cookie sprinkles shaped like police boxes, gears, and lightning bolts! It ends in seven days! I just kicked my pledge up to two bottles if each, but it's seriously tempting to go for the $90 level for easy gift-giving. I run with the nerds. (I seem to be moving my makeup spending over to funding Kickstarter campaigns. My kid brother may be getting Po®ker Chips for Christmas: Poker chips celebrating bacon. It just depends on whether *he* has backed that one already!)


----------



## trekkersangel (Feb 12, 2014)

> Psst... If you're in the mood to buy stuff for geeky people now, check this out (not my project, but I'm a backer who really, *really* wants this baby to happen):
> 
> 
> Cupcake/cookie sprinkles shaped like police boxes, gears, and lightning bolts! It ends in seven days! I just kicked my pledge up to two bottles if each, but it's seriously tempting to go for the $90 level for easy gift-giving. I run with the nerds. (I seem to be moving my makeup spending over to funding Kickstarter campaigns. My kid brother may be getting Po®ker Chips for Christmas: Poker chips celebrating bacon. It just depends on whether *he* has backed that one already!)


 Geeking out over here! Thanks for sharing. Oh how I've missed this thread of happiness!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Psst... If you're in the mood to buy stuff for geeky people now, check this out (not my project, but I'm a backer who really, *really* wants this baby to happen): 


Cupcake/cookie sprinkles shaped like police boxes, gears, and lightning bolts! It ends in seven days! I just kicked my pledge up to two bottles if each, but it's seriously tempting to go for the $90 level for easy gift-giving. I run with the nerds.

(I seem to be moving my makeup spending over to funding Kickstarter campaigns. My kid brother may be getting Po®ker Chips for Christmas: Poker chips celebrating bacon. It just depends on whether *he* has backed that one already!) Ermahgerd! Sooooo cute! If I had money, I would totally support that.


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Geeking out over here! Thanks for sharing. Oh how I've missed this thread of happiness!
"Thread of happiness"...this should be the new name of this thread!!! lol!! I love it!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "Thread of happiness"...this should be the new name of this thread!!! lol!! I love it!
Totally agree!  I am happy because classes are cancelled for tomorrow!!!  




I can spend my snowday chatting online with MUT ladies instead of grading!


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 12, 2014)

> Totally agree! Â I am happy because classes are cancelled for tomorrow!!! Â :marchmellow: I can spend my snowday chatting online with MUT ladies instead of grading!


No fair, I'm gearing up for what should be my last and longest visit to Vegas. I'm stressing out, happy too I guess.Haressed? Strappy?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2014)

> Geeking out over here! Thanks for sharing. Oh how I've missed this thread of happiness!





> Ermahgerd! Sooooo cute! If I had money, I would totally support that.


 Did you watch the video? You *have* to watch the video. I think some people kicked in solely due to the reaction to the fairy godmother!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No fair, I'm gearing up for what should be my last and longest visit to Vegas. I'm stressing out, happy too I guess.Haressed? Strappy?
I hope it turns to pure happiness when you get there!  I love trying to get the best happy hour drink and food deals at the good restaurants there--I am cheap, but I love really good food!  Have a wonderful time--you deserve it!


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 13, 2014)

With Z Vegas is mostly sitting in the hotel room waiting for hubby to come but its time we get to see him before he leaves again.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2014)

I LOOOVED Vegas as a child. (Warning: possible sign that my parents had a gambling addiction?) We would go 2x a year for at least a week BUT if it was going *really well* for them then we would extend our stay for 2 weeks. There were also shorter trips to Vegas as well. (We would also go to Tahoe and Reno for weekend trips pretty often). I would say I know Vegas as well as I know Sacramento (umm hello awesome Korean BBQ place and dim sum restaurants! Hilarious Catholic Churches where they collect chips during collection at Mass! ). But, I've actually haven't been to Vegas since high school lol. There's lots of things for kiddos to do there though! Hopefully Z isn't too bored!



> With Z Vegas is mostly sitting in the hotel room waiting for hubby to come but its time we get to see him before he leaves again.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With Z Vegas is mostly sitting in the hotel room waiting for hubby to come but its time we get to see him before he leaves again.
Ooh, Vegas sounds fun.  My sister went recently and told me about a restaurant that is super fun.  It's called Dick's Last Resort.  The staff is super rude to you on purpose (in a funny way since you expect it)  They also make you a hat and name you something that they call you while you're there.  I think they named my sister "Virgin with the freckles"  or something like that.  They can be a bit crude and there is a lot of bad language but she found it hilarious.  I've heard good things.  I hope you have  great time and get to be out and about.  

Wow, I am realizing how much I missed this thread.


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, Vegas sounds fun.  My sister went recently and told me about a restaurant that is super fun.  It's called Dick's Last Resort.  The staff is super rude to you on purpose (in a funny way since you expect it)  They also make you a hat and name you something that they call you while you're there.  I think they named my sister "Virgin with the freckles"  or something like that.  They can be a bit crude and there is a lot of bad language but she found it hilarious.  I've heard good things.  I hope you have  great time and get to be out and about.  

Wow, I am realizing how much I missed this thread.  
They had a Dick's last resort in Cleveland when I lived there. I don't remember the food being 5 stars, however, it was a great time going there!


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 13, 2014)

> Ooh, Vegas sounds fun. Â My sister went recently and told me about a restaurant that is super fun. Â It's called Dick's Last Resort. Â The staff is super rude to you on purpose (in a funny way since you expect it) Â They also make you a hat and name you something that they callÂ you while you're there. Â I think they named my sister "Virgin with the freckles" Â or something like that. Â They can be a bit crude and there is a lot of bad language but she found it hilarious. Â I've heard good things. Â I hope you have Â great time and get to be out and about. Â  Wow, I am realizing how much I missed this thread. Â


Ha! That sounds awesome. We've gone out the last two weekends and we'll probably be there a week this time. There's a kids quest, a bowling alley and a theater in the hotel, just running low on funds right now thankfully the hotel is covered. He gets paid Fri. but it will probably go mostly to bills. I was so sad to find out that the star trek thing closed, I'm not a poor college student now I would have been able to actually buy things, but such is life.


----------



## Last Contrast (Feb 14, 2014)

I have been urging newly engaged couples to elope to Vegas for a while (and invite us as part of the elopement!). I'm so eager to have (a reason) to go.


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 14, 2014)

I know it's been a few months since I received my gifts, but I'm slowly using them (when I get new pretties it takes me a long time to actually open and use them) and I have loved everything I've tried! There are some things I would not have bought myself and they have turned into favorites! I would love to do a christmas in july!


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 14, 2014)

> I know it's been a few months since I received my gifts, but I'm slowly using them (when I get new pretties it takes me a long time to actually open and use them) and I have loved everything I've tried! There are some things I would not have bought myself and they have turned into favorites! I would love to do a christmas in july!


Dude I'm so the opposite. I try new pretties immediately. I'm awful at waiting. I sat and tried everything in like one sitting.


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 14, 2014)

> Dude I'm so the opposite. I try new pretties immediately. I'm awful at waiting. I sat and tried everything in like one sitting.


 I think I like trying new things so I don't want to use everything at once, I like having things to look forward too! Plus if I never multiples things open I never finish anything! I bought the sephora favorites kit 6 weeks ago and I've finished one, and using two others. The rest are waiting unopened in the box!


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 14, 2014)

So, are we all agreed on "Christmas in July"??


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, are we all agreed on "Christmas in July"?? 





Well, most of us have. lol I'll run it here in the Secret Santa area since it fits the Secret Santa theme. It will be closed to new members and the rules for it will be a little more strict than Secret Santa since it's going to be essentially for those who participated in a past Secret Santa.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, most of us have. lol I'll run it here in the Secret Santa area since it fits the Secret Santa theme. It will be closed to new members and the rules for it will be a little more strict than Secret Santa since it's going to be essentially for those who participated in a past Secret Santa.
YAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYA.


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, most of us have. lol I'll run it here in the Secret Santa area since it fits the Secret Santa theme. It will be closed to new members and the rules for it will be a little more strict than Secret Santa since it's going to be essentially for those who participated in a past Secret Santa.
Yaaaayyyyy!! I also thought we could name it "'Stay cool with some July Yule"!! lol


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYA.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 14, 2014)

> Yaaaayyyyy!! I also thought we could name it "'Stay cool with some July Yule"!! lol


 Lol, love that.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 14, 2014)

Yay!!!! I'm so in for Christmas in July!


----------



## trekkersangel (Feb 14, 2014)

Wahoo! Christmas in July!!!! I feel like Olaf from Frozen. . . "Rata ta ta dada dada da doo Winterâ€™s a good time to stay in and cuddle But put me in summer and Iâ€™ll be a â€” happy snowman!" Christmas in July!!!!! Wheeeeeee!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 14, 2014)

YAY SO EXCITED! 



 

@zadidoll If you need any help organizing, let me know! 

P.s. Is it sad that I'm already mentally putting things aside from my stash for my SS?


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, most of us have. lol I'll run it here in the Secret Santa area since it fits the Secret Santa theme. It will be closed to new members and the rules for it will be a little more strict than Secret Santa since it's going to be essentially for those who participated in a past Secret Santa.



YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!  So excited.  Gonna go ahead and raid my stash this weekend!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 14, 2014)

SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 14, 2014)

YESSSSS!!!!!!!!! I was wondering why this thread had 13 new responses all of a sudden. Yay! Let's share the love again!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Ladies!! The plague has lifted from overtop of me and I am finally (sorry Dakota750) posting my SS gift!!

First off, I just want to say that I couldn't have asked for a better, more kind, more sweet, more thoughtful, more wonderful secret santa than DAKOTA750.  Wow! She blew me away with the box of awesomeness. Everything was wrapped so beautifully. I could tell Dakota750 put so much thought and effort into making my gift so special. I was so giddy while I opened everything!!

Here are the pics:



























Dakota750 paid such close detail to the things that I love! She knew that my kids didn't have aunts or uncles,(my husband and I are both only children), so she sent them gifts as well. The only way my gift could've been better would be if she sent me one her actual poodles-just kidding!!

I have used everything that she sent and I love it all!! I keep the lotion in my purse, and next to my bed. The notebook went in my purse, the chocolate went in my belly, the scarf looks awesome with my bright pink vest, the Island Pacifica is in my touch up bag in my purse. I have used EVERYTHING Dakota750!! I am just so so so sorry it has taken me this long to post this beautiful and truly heartwarming gift that you sent. I call dibs on you SS14!!! xoxo

~hope everyone had a happy and "healthy" holiday!! MissRoe
Great gift! Its nice to see gifts still being posted.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I miss our Secret Santa days!  I got so used to talking to many of you every day.  



 
Me too. I think the only place I regularly cross paths with you ladies is in the sephora thread now and I don't have much to say over there, mostly just reading. This was such a happy anything goes thread.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww Secret Santa thread! I miss this. The pen pal thread just isn't the same. 
So....Christmas in July anyone? 




I like that idea!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Two things, I am so in for Christmas in July and I have pics I should have posted long ago of a gift I received! @lovepink was my Santee and she sent me the most amazing Thank you gift! 











I have been wearing the two eyeshadow a lot and I Love them! Inked in pink works as an amazing base for dust in the naked 3 palette! I Love the blushes! I haven't worn the polish yet, it feels very springy to me so maybe in a couple weeks. I also have yet to try the baby skin because I am trying to work my way through some open samples of other primers before I open baby skin.

Thank you so much for your thoughtful Thank you gift and sorry I am so unthoughtful that it took me this long to post pics!
Nice gifts! I got inked in pink from my SS and I love it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, are we all agreed on "Christmas in July"?? 





Well, most of us have. lol I'll run it here in the Secret Santa area since it fits the Secret Santa theme. It will be closed to new members and the rules for it will be a little more strict than Secret Santa since it's going to be essentially for those who participated in a past Secret Santa.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2014)

Yay! I'm so in! I'm gonna start setting things aside now! Haha I already know I'll have to use a flat rate box. People at least 3 states away will hear me screaming "If it fits, it ships!!! Now GET IN THERE!!!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Feb 14, 2014)

Ah, I was so excited to see this thread blowing up! I would love to be in for Xmas in July!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 14, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 14, 2014)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I can't wait!.  Time to head to Sephora this weekend and check out the fun minis for stocking stuffers.  (I don't know, are those sandal stuffers now? lol)


----------



## lovepink (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it too early to make wishlists?  And start surveys? haha  I want to check out my stash and start keeping things aside.


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 14, 2014)

> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! Â  Â I can't wait!. Â Time to head to Sephora this weekend and check out the fun minis for stocking stuffers. Â (I don't know, are those sandal stuffers now? lol)


 Ha-larious!!! ROFL!! Sandal stuffers!!!!


----------



## slinka (Feb 15, 2014)

Yay! xmas in july!!! I'm totes down, and hey- I won't really need to alter my list much =p All the hard work is done lol


----------



## angienharry (Feb 15, 2014)

Woohoo!! I'm in! So excited to see this thread pop back to life. It was one of my favorite threads.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh I'm so excited! I missed you guys!!!!!


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 15, 2014)

Weeeee please count me in for Christmas in July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

AHHHH so exciting!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 15, 2014)

Yay!!! Sooo exciting!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 15, 2014)

OMG. I am so in!

And I have so many fantastic goodies to spoil my SS (Summer Santa) with already!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2014)

Ooh, if I end up with a fannish Santee, I might have my super amazing awesome Kickstarter goodies in time to send a bottle! (OTOH, it *is* Kickstarter, so they might not arrive until it's time for regular SeSa.)


----------



## JC327 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I can't wait!.  Time to head to Sephora this weekend and check out the fun minis for stocking stuffers.  (I don't know, are those sandal stuffers now? lol)




  I just pictured that in my head.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Last Contrast (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh cool! I had such fun with the last (&amp; am totally addicted to the Tarte Smoldereyes I got from @meaganola last time! whee)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 17, 2014)

I have so missed this thread! I hope we get a nice long time to research our targets! I was packing a ton of trades today, and although I know they will all be great and include items I want, nothing is as cool as the thoughtful gifts from the members of this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Feb 21, 2014)

Okay so this is beyond late, but my original package from my SS got lost, but she sent me another gift and I am so so so grateful!

@Lanai12, you are amazing and the best Secret Santa ever! I LOVE everything!!

I felt so bad that the first package got lost, especially since I'm 99% convinced it was my leasing office's fault. 

And I never imagined that you would send such a fabulous replacement package, since I wasn't even expecting another package at all!

I'm so touched by all the time spent buying these things and wrapping them and mailing them and basically all the effort it takes to do this....*twice*!! 





I love this awesome patterned tissue paper! 





How did you know I needed a cuticle oil? I'm already using it tonight! 





So excited to try this! I'm a total mascara junkie and I've never actually used Lorac before.





This is awesome, I love BareMinerals and I actually don't have any of the products in this kit yet, so it's like you read my mind! 





Perfect for the upcoming blistering Texas heat. I'm also prone to burning, so I can imagine getting a ton of use out of this. Also this is a huge bottle, it's going to last me forever!





Cutest packaging ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Again, it's like you read my mind. I LOVE Chuao chocolates (I've finished half the bar at this point, and that's showing restraint...) and the manicure set is just too adorable. It's going to be great for travel since it comes in a resealable baggie. 





Another favorite! If everything in my life could be grapefruit scented, I would be so happy. This is going in my shower right away, and I'll probably be using it tonight!





And these are local products from Wisconsin, which I thought was so sweet of you to include. Thank you so much!! 

Seriously, I can't even express how amazing you are and how much happiness you have brought me through this package. 

Thank you from the very bottom of my heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay so this is beyond late, but my original package from my SS got lost, but she sent me another gift and I am so so so grateful!

@Lanai12, you are amazing and the best Secret Santa ever! I LOVE everything!!

I felt so bad that the first package got lost, especially since I'm 99% convinced it was my leasing office's fault. 

And I never imagined that you would send such a fabulous replacement package, since I wasn't even expecting another package at all!

I'm so touched by all the time spent buying these things and wrapping them and mailing them and basically all the effort it takes to do this....*twice*!! 





I love this awesome patterned tissue paper! 





How did you know I needed a cuticle oil? I'm already using it tonight! 





So excited to try this! I'm a total mascara junkie and I've never actually used Lorac before.





This is awesome, I love BareMinerals and I actually don't have any of the products in this kit yet, so it's like you read my mind! 





Perfect for the upcoming blistering Texas heat. I'm also prone to burning, so I can imagine getting a ton of use out of this. Also this is a huge bottle, it's going to last me forever!





Cutest packaging ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Again, it's like you read my mind. I LOVE Chuao chocolates (I've finished half the bar at this point, and that's showing restraint...) and the manicure set is just too adorable. It's going to be great for travel since it comes in a resealable baggie. 





Another favorite! If everything in my life could be grapefruit scented, I would be so happy. This is going in my shower right away, and I'll probably be using it tonight!





And these are local products from Wisconsin, which I thought was so sweet of you to include. Thank you so much!! 

Seriously, I can't even express how amazing you are and how much happiness you have brought me through this package. 

Thank you from the very bottom of my heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Wow your SS is awesome!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 21, 2014)

Ladies, I just placed an order on Butter London's website--they have a bunch of items for 50% off!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 24, 2014)

Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 24, 2014)

> Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!


 That is so wonderful! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!
you go girl!!! congrats! college is wonderful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!

Yay!!! Congrats! 





(I know I wasn't part of the Secret Santa, but still! Good news is good news!)


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 24, 2014)

> Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!


That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 24, 2014)

> Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!


 Congratulations!!!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!
Congrats!  That is very exciting!  College is seriously the best 4 years of your life!  Enjoy!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 24, 2014)

> That is so wonderful! Congrats!!!!





> you go girl!!! congrats! college is wonderful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Yay!!! Congrats!Â :bud: (I know I wasn't part of the Secret Santa, but still! Good news is good news!)





> That's awesome. Congrats!





> Congratulations!!!





> Congrats! Â That is very exciting! Â College is seriously the best 4 years of your life! Â Enjoy!


 Thanks you guys!!!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 24, 2014)

@makeitupasigo Is this your first choice school or are you waiting to hear back from some others before deciding?


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 24, 2014)

> @makeitupasigo Â Is this your first choice school or are you waiting to hear back from some others before deciding?


 It's my second choice! I haven't heard from my top choice yet.


----------



## DeSha (Feb 24, 2014)

Hooray for the revival of this thread. Look forward to SS fun in July!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's my second choice! I haven't heard from my top choice yet.
Congrats!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!
Congrats!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm in for Round 2 of SS in July!

However, I still haven't posted everything that my generous Secret Santa (@Sakura83) gave me! I have had this hard-to-describe thought that 'I don't deserve to enjoy these gifts until I get a full-time job with my new qualifications'...yeah, it's a bit strange...so, I had given my pup his toy from @Sakura83 and the other gifts are sitting in the corner of my bedroom, begging to be used.

I am in the final steps of obtaining that full-time job (paperwork takes a long time in my field), so I started using one of the gifts that I received. I will post the rest of the gifts *soon*...


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!


 That's fantastic!! Congratulations!


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!

Congratulations girl!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since this was the thread where we shared our lives with each other. I just got accepted to one of my top choice colleges *AND* I'm getting a $19,000 scholarship! I'm so excited!!!!
Congrats!!

I love the July revival idea, count me in!!  This was and is the coolest thread, yeah!


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 1, 2014)

I was just looking back over old posts and I miss this thread and all the support and chit chat so much I can not wait until July


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 1, 2014)

Special shout out again to my SS who knew what I needed before I did. So she sent me a makeup brush that got separated from the SS stash in my house somehow. Well last week I started mumbling to myself that I need a fluffy eyeshadow brush, I didn't seem to have one in my collection. I kept hemming and hawing over buying one but didn't get around to it. So I was cleaning a stash spot in my room and low and behold there is a blending brush next to the Nars blush she sent me (it's waiting for spring). So further proof it's the weird little things that make my day but thank you again [@]missemiee[/@]!


----------



## MissRoe (Mar 1, 2014)

Only 4 months till July 1st!!!! We only have 4 months to find out our new SS, stalk new SS, buy/stash/hoard/steal for our new SS, and mail our new SS gift!! Yippee!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only 4 months till July 1st!!!! We only have 4 months to find out our new SS, stalk new SS, buy/stash/hoard/steal for our new SS, and mail our new SS gift!! Yippee!!!!
I want to know NOW!!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to know NOW!!!!!  




Haha me too!


----------



## DoubleShot (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh goodness I'm totally in! I can't wait...Is it July yet?


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 4, 2014)

Kinda tagging off of @makeitupasigo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps- still wanna know if you got into your top top school choice!!)- I also got into school!  I'm going to Northwestern's journalism school for my MSJ this summer!  I'm super excited because I've been wanting to go back to school for a while and just needed to take some time to figure out what I wanted to go for.  Also got some hefty scholarships, so that's super exciting!  Anyways, wanted to share because you all are like sisters to me and I've been sitting on this news for a while and wanted to tell y'all!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda tagging off of @makeitupasigo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps- still wanna know if you got into your top top school choice!!)- I also got into school!  I'm going to Northwestern's journalism school for my MSJ this summer!  I'm super excited because I've been wanting to go back to school for a while and just needed to take some time to figure out what I wanted to go for.  Also got some hefty scholarships, so that's super exciting!  Anyways, wanted to share because you all are like sisters to me and I've been sitting on this news for a while and wanted to tell y'all!
Congrats!  How exciting to start a new journey!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was just looking back over old posts and I miss this thread and all the support and chit chat so much I can not wait until July
Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only 4 months till July 1st!!!! We only have 4 months to find out our new SS, stalk new SS, buy/stash/hoard/steal for our new SS, and mail our new SS gift!! Yippee!!!!
Cant wait!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda tagging off of @makeitupasigo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps- still wanna know if you got into your top top school choice!!)- I also got into school!  I'm going to Northwestern's journalism school for my MSJ this summer!  I'm super excited because I've been wanting to go back to school for a while and just needed to take some time to figure out what I wanted to go for.  Also got some hefty scholarships, so that's super exciting!  Anyways, wanted to share because you all are like sisters to me and I've been sitting on this news for a while and wanted to tell y'all!
Congrats!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda tagging off of @makeitupasigo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps- still wanna know if you got into your top top school choice!!)- I also got into school!  I'm going to Northwestern's journalism school for my MSJ this summer!  I'm super excited because I've been wanting to go back to school for a while and just needed to take some time to figure out what I wanted to go for.  Also got some hefty scholarships, so that's super exciting!  Anyways, wanted to share because you all are like sisters to me and I've been sitting on this news for a while and wanted to tell y'all!
That is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Count me in for Summer Santa!


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda tagging off of @makeitupasigo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps- still wanna know if you got into your top top school choice!!)- I also got into school!  I'm going to Northwestern's journalism school for my MSJ this summer!  I'm super excited because I've been wanting to go back to school for a while and just needed to take some time to figure out what I wanted to go for.  Also got some hefty scholarships, so that's super exciting!  Anyways, wanted to share because you all are like sisters to me and I've been sitting on this news for a while and wanted to tell y'all!
That's wonderful! Great news and going on someone else's dime (even partially) is even better


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks ladies!  I'm really super excited about it!  Finally getting to do what I want to do, setting myself up for a career I'll actually enjoy- no more of this admin garbage!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda tagging off of @makeitupasigo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps- still wanna know if you got into your top top school choice!!)- I also got into school!  I'm going to Northwestern's journalism school for my MSJ this summer!  I'm super excited because I've been wanting to go back to school for a while and just needed to take some time to figure out what I wanted to go for.  Also got some hefty scholarships, so that's super exciting!  Anyways, wanted to share because you all are like sisters to me and I've been sitting on this news for a while and wanted to tell y'all!
Congratulations!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda tagging off of @makeitupasigo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps- still wanna know if you got into your top top school choice!!)- I also got into school!  I'm going to Northwestern's journalism school for my MSJ this summer!  I'm super excited because I've been wanting to go back to school for a while and just needed to take some time to figure out what I wanted to go for.  Also got some hefty scholarships, so that's super exciting!  Anyways, wanted to share because you all are like sisters to me and I've been sitting on this news for a while and wanted to tell y'all!
Eeeeek that is so exciting! CONGRATS GIRL! 



 And congratulations to @makeitupasigo, too! I must have missed your post but getting into any of your top choice schools is a huge deal! YAYYY!!!

I love all the girls on here so much. I can't wait to spoil one of you rotten in a few months


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2014)

Since some folks on here are familiar with international brands, wondering if you can recommend any MUST HAVE products from Ireland an/or UK. Things we can't get in the States- or much more cheaper over here. I'm on holiday at the moment.


----------



## DoubleShot (Mar 5, 2014)

> Since some folks on here are familiar with international brands, wondering if you can recommend any MUST HAVE products from Ireland an/or UK. Things we can't get in the States- or much more cheaper over here. I'm on holiday at the moment.


I haven't personally tried these brands but Bourgois and Sleek are mentioned a lot amongst the UK Beauty bloggers. I'm dying to get my hands on the Storm palette by Sleek!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2014)

> I haven't personally tried these brands but Bourgois and Sleek are mentioned a lot amongst the UK Beauty bloggers. I'm dying to get my hands on tbd Storm palette by Sleek!


 Thank you! Ill see if I can find any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since some folks on here are familiar with international brands, wondering if you can recommend any MUST HAVE products from Ireland an/or UK. Things we can't get in the States- or much more cheaper over here. I'm on holiday at the moment.

Also the cleansing water by... umm... Bioderma!  You can get it in the US but it's really damn expensive.  I feel like bloggers talk about it like it's holy water.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since some folks on here are familiar with international brands, wondering if you can recommend any MUST HAVE products from Ireland an/or UK. Things we can't get in the States- or much more cheaper over here. I'm on holiday at the moment.
I would check out the youtube users fleurdeforce and essiebutton.  both have done several budget brands/drug store/high street videos and feature products that can only be found in the UK

Off the top off my head some products I would want to try and pick up if I was going tomorrow:

Bourjois healthy mix foundation

Lanolips lemondade lip balm

Sleek blush palettes

Barry M Gelly nail polish

Bioderma (this is still supposed to be on the expensive side in the UK- it's a french product and they only recently even got it there)

Soap &amp; Glory Kick Ass concealer


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would check out the youtube users fleurdeforce and essiebutton.  both have done several budget brands/drug store/high street videos and feature products that can only be found in the UK

Off the top off my head some products I would want to try and pick up if I was going tomorrow:

Bourjois healthy mix foundation

Lanolips lemondade lip balm

Sleek blush palettes

Barry M Gelly nail polish

Bioderma (this is still supposed to be on the expensive side in the UK- it's a french product and they only recently even got it there)

Soap &amp; Glory Kick Ass concealer
I LOVE Bourjois!!!!!  ASOS carries some of their products and has some on sale now!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Mar 6, 2014)

> Kinda tagging off of @makeitupasigo Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps- still wanna know if you got into your top top school choice!!)- I also got into school! Â I'm going to Northwestern's journalism school for my MSJ this summer! Â I'm super excited because I've been wanting to go back to school for a while and just needed to take some time to figure out what I wanted to go for. Â Also got some hefty scholarships, so that's super exciting! Â Anyways, wanted to share because you all are like sisters to me and I've been sitting on this news for a while and wanted to tell y'all!


 Congrats!!! Also, because you asked, I just found out this afternoon that I got into my top choice school!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 6, 2014)

> Congrats!!! Also, because you asked, I just found out this afternoon that I got into my top choice school!


 Yayyayay!!!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations to @makeitupasigo and @elizabethrose ! I'm so excited for you both as you embark on your new journeys!

BTW - may we ask what the top choice was?


----------



## makeitupasigo (Mar 6, 2014)

> Yayyayay!!!!


 That was my initial reaction too!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 6, 2014)

> Congrats!!! Also, because you asked, I just found out this afternoon that I got into my top choice school!


 I remember reading back in December sort of an open letter that you wrote to your SS so she could get to know you better. It's been months and I still remember being struck by what a beautiful person that you are. So my friend, Congratulations! Because if anyone deserves this beauty in their life...it is most definitely you!!


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 6, 2014)

> Congrats!!! Also, because you asked, I just found out this afternoon that I got into my top choice school!


 That's so great. Congrats!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Mar 6, 2014)

Oopsie! Double post!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Mar 6, 2014)

> Congratulations to @makeitupasigo Â and @elizabethrose Â ! I'm so excited for you both as you embark on your new journeys! BTW - may we ask what the top choice was?Â





> That's so great. Congrats!


 Thanks you guys! The school I just got into (my top choice) is the University of Michigan. Specifically, the school of Music, Theater, and Dance. I was accepted as a vocal performance major!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 6, 2014)

> Thanks you guys! The school I just got into (my top choice) is the University of Michigan. Specifically, the school of Music, Theater, and Dance. I was accepted as a vocal performance major!


 Congrats! That's a super selective program! One of my friends in high school just graduated from their musical theater department


----------



## jannie135 (Mar 10, 2014)

HOLY COW 

I missed so much since I've been working crazy holiday hours and haven't had the energy to look up this site (or any site).

Now that things are slowing down, I'm excited to hear about the Summer Santa? Sandal Stuffers? Whatever we call it, I'm in!

Also congrats to getting into your top school! College is fun!


----------



## Jac13 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am soooo lost a Summer Santa?!!! How do I join and I need shoe size and bikini sizes or is this makeup? Whatever it is I am in.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am soooo lost a Summer Santa?!!! How do I join and I need shoe size and bikini sizes or is this makeup? Whatever it is I am in.

I love your enthusiasm!  We've talked about a Christmas in July Santa!  I think, anyways, it's happening this summer!  SUPER EXCITED.


----------



## Jac13 (Mar 10, 2014)

> I love your enthusiasm! Â We've talked about a Christmas in July Santa! Â I think, anyways, it's happening this summer! Â SUPER EXCITED.


 Is there a sign up page like the Christmas one or will that happen in July?


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is there a sign up page like the Christmas one or will that happen in July?

No sign up page yet.. I don't think.  Just unnecessary hoarding and speculating on what our Summerree's may like!  Totally just made up that word.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No sign up page yet.. I don't think.  Just unnecessary hoarding and speculating on what our *Summerree's* may like!  Totally just made up that word.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No sign up page yet.. I don't think.  Just unnecessary hoarding and speculating on what our *Summerree's* may like!  Totally just made up that word.





I love your new picture!!!!



and you can sign up but i don't know if your next santa can be half as awesome as your last one 



   lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love your new picture!!!!



and you can sign up but i don't know if your next santa can be half as awesome as your last one 



   lol 
Aww! Thanks, love! 





aaaand no WAY will my next Santa be anywhere near as awesome as you! I've been ruined for life LOL!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok, so I did not want to post this anywhere else for fear of being too off topic, but is anyone else a little concerned about that darn plane they still cannot find.



 I think some of the newest revelations are making it into a made for TV movie none of us would ever believe could be true!



 Too odd!  Sorry, just had to get that off of my chest--please resume your regularly scheduled makeup related discussions.


----------



## MissRoe (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I did not want to post this anywhere else for fear of being too off topic, but is anyone else a little concerned about that darn plane they still cannot find.



 I think some of the newest revelations are making it into a made for TV movie none of us would ever believe could be true!



 Too odd!  Sorry, just had to get that off of my chest--please resume your regularly scheduled makeup related discussions. 



 
yes, I know what you mean. I'm fascinated by the theories. I would hate to be a family member-not knowing if my loved one was hijacked or actually dead...Sad but bizarre...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I did not want to post this anywhere else for fear of being too off topic, but is anyone else a little concerned about that darn plane they still cannot find.



 I think some of the newest revelations are making it into a made for TV movie none of us would ever believe could be true!



 Too odd!  Sorry, just had to get that off of my chest--please resume your regularly scheduled makeup related discussions. 



 
I am kinda freaking out about this too!


----------



## MissRoe (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




Great new profile pic @Tiffany27la!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I did not want to post this anywhere else for fear of being too off topic, but is anyone else a little concerned about that darn plane they still cannot find.



 I think some of the newest revelations are making it into a made for TV movie none of us would ever believe could be true!



 Too odd!  Sorry, just had to get that off of my chest--please resume your regularly scheduled makeup related discussions. 



 
YES. Super concerned. Terrifying that a plane of that size with that many people on it could just vanish!


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I did not want to post this anywhere else for fear of being too off topic, but is anyone else a little concerned about that darn plane they still cannot find.



 I think some of the newest revelations are making it into a made for TV movie none of us would ever believe could be true!



 Too odd!  Sorry, just had to get that off of my chest--please resume your regularly scheduled makeup related discussions. 



 
I must admit---It makes me very concerned.  I live on the East Coast, about 5 hours from NYC, 2 hours from Baltimore &amp; Washington, DC &amp; 3 hours from Philadelphia.  I'm not loving being sandwiched between such a large collection of large cities right now.  Glad I'm not the only one who's concerned.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance ladies!  I take most things in stride, but this story just keeps getting more and more odd!  It would be horrific to be one of those families.


----------



## MissRoe (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must admit---It makes me very concerned.  I live on the East Coast, about 5 hours from NYC, 2 hours from Baltimore &amp; Washington, DC &amp; 3 hours from Philadelphia.  I'm not loving being sandwiched between such a large collection of large cities right now.  Glad I'm not the only one who's concerned.
Farrah-now you are freaking me out!! You think they are coming for us on the east coast?? I'm 30 minutes from D.C......off to bite nails...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

The craziest thing to me is that there was such a lack of concern when the story first broke. And all of the different theories have my mind completely boggled, one second its terrorism, the next it's deep within the sea, it's been hijacked, the pilots did it. How does a vessel that large just disappear? Planes freak me the fudge out.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 15, 2014)

Regarding Secret Santa in June. Unfortunately I won't be able to run it since we're moving from one coast to the other. If one of my moderators wants to take it over and run it that would be great.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a feeling our government would be watching for such things--they would stop the plane before it could get here.  Thankfully we have a fantastic Airforce and we now are on guard for passenger plane attacks.




 I just don't know if I should hope that it crashed or if it landed--it is just so darn odd.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding Secret Santa in June. Unfortunately I won't be able to run it since we're moving from one coast to the other. If one of my moderators wants to take it over and run it that would be great.
*cries and hides in corner*


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The craziest thing to me is that there was such a lack of concern when the story first broke. And all of the different theories have my mind completely boggled, one second its terrorism, the next it's deep within the sea, it's been hijacked, the pilots did it. How does a vessel that large just disappear? Planes freak me the fudge out.
One has to think that there will soon be rules on at least US carriers that they have to have some sort of tracking now.  Surely there are some congressional aides drafting that right now.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a feeling our government would be watching for such things--they would stop the plane before it could get here.  Thankfully we have a fantastic Airforce and we now are on guard for passenger plane attacks.



 I just don't know if I should hope that it crashed or if it landed--it is just so darn odd.
The first thing I could think of was Benjamin Linus, does that make me a bad person? It's all too "Lost" for me.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding Secret Santa in June. Unfortunately I won't be able to run it since we're moving from one coast to the other. If one of my moderators wants to take it over and run it that would be great.
PLEASE GREAT MODS!!!  WE PROMISE TO BE SUPER GOOD!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The first thing I could think of was Benjamin Linus, does that make me a bad person? It's all too "Lost" for me.
Have you been watching DVD's and taking good pain drugs?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you been watching DVD's and taking good pain drugs?
Yes! I sure have! It's too bad that the 600 mg ibuprofen I was given seriously messes up my stomach because I am running low on the hydrocodone and I am freaking out at the idea of actually feeling my mouth right now.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! I sure have! It's too bad that the 600 mg ibuprofen I was given seriously messes up my stomach because I am running low on the hydrocodone and I am freaking out at the idea of actually feeling my mouth right now.
Yikes!  Poor thing.  Oral surgery can be the worst!  I have a chronic pain condition and yet never take opiates, but when I had my wisdom teeth out I actually had to have my prescription refilled.  Feel better soon!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

> Yikes! Â Poor thing. Â Oral surgery can be the worst! Â I have a chronic pain condition and yet never take opiates, but when I had my wisdom teeth out I actually had to have my prescription refilled. Â Feel better soon!Â :icon_sad:


 Thanks for the well wishes, you have no idea how much I appreciate it. I'm actually surprised that I'm feeling any pain because I have a ridiculously high tolerance for pain. But this has knocked me right on my butt.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 15, 2014)

Dear Mods,

I'll bake you cookies (or brownies/cake/pie whatever) if you organize Super Secret Summer Santa 



 And I'll help, if needed!

Love, Allison


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! I sure have! It's too bad that the 600 mg ibuprofen I was given seriously messes up my stomach because I am running low on the hydrocodone and I am freaking out at the idea of actually feeling my mouth right now.
I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

> I hope you feel better soon!


 Thank you!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the well wishes, you have no idea how much I appreciate it.

I'm actually surprised that I'm feeling any pain because I have a ridiculously high tolerance for pain. But this has knocked me right on my butt.



From all of us!  Just remember you cannot be held responsible for any subscription purchases while recovering from oral surgery!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

> :huggies: From all of us! Â Just remember you cannot be held responsible for any subscription purchases while recovering from oral surgery!


 Tell my husband that! Hahaha, I'll have a pile of boxes arriving this week. Urban Decay, Josie Maran, Victoria Secret, Ulta, Birchbox. Yikes, I need to stop. At least I've gotten discounts on all of it. Right? That's okay, right?


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Farrah-now you are freaking me out!! You think they are coming for us on the east coast?? I'm 30 minutes from D.C......off to bite nails...
DC &amp; NYC were targets before.  The whole thing is super strange. I'm sure our military is looking out for us.  If something happens on the East Coast, I guess we'll both go down together.  Ugh.  Don't bite off those nails, I'm sure you have some great polish to put on them!

&lt;&lt;hugs&gt;&gt;


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Tell my husband that! Hahaha, I'll have a pile of boxes arriving this week. Urban Decay, Josie Maran, Victoria Secret, Ulta, Birchbox. Yikes, I need to stop. At least I've gotten discounts on all of it. Right? That's okay, right?
Totally ok. 





I've been out sick from work for three weeks and have made sooo many purchases. It's like Christmas all over again!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DC &amp; NYC were targets before.  The whole thing is super strange. I'm sure our military is looking out for us.  If something happens on the East Coast, I guess we'll both go down together.  Ugh.  Don't bite off those nails, I'm sure you have some great polish to put on them!

&lt;&lt;hugs&gt;&gt;
I LOVE the polish reasoning!  Sheer perfection!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

> Totally ok.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been out sick from work for three weeks and have made sooo many purchases. It's like Christmas all over again!


 I hope you feel better! I can't wait to roll around in all my new goodies!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Oral surgery recovery discovery of the weekend:  Frozen peas as ice packs?  Screw that.  Frozen Capri Sun pouches.  Frozen vegetable bags have tiny holes in them to make packing/stocking them easier/more efficient.  Tiny holes = tiny *leaks*.  Capri Suns do not have tiny holes because the entire reason for their existence is so they will *not* leak in lunch bags.  (I discovered an inexplicable Capri Sun in my freezer last weekend.  I don't know where it came from because I don't drink them, and it expired four years ago, so I'm sure as hell not going to drink it, but since I had oral surgery scheduled yesterday, I kept it around thinking it might be an acceptable ice pack substitute.  It is *awesome* for this purpose.)


----------



## MissRoe (Mar 15, 2014)

Does anyone know a moderator? If so, I'd like to get their username out so that we can send messages about how important our summer santa is to us!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2014)

Haha I'm here and I hear ya!  I will be happy to *help*, but due to an upcoming family situation in June, I can't run the whole thing.  I did the Nails SS, and it was fine, but there was a LOT fewer people.  So, once again, happy to co-run this thing because I had such an incredible time with both SS's at Christmas, just can't do the whole thing.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha I'm here and I hear ya!  I will be happy to *help*, but due to an upcoming family situation in June, I can't run the whole thing.  I did the Nails SS, and it was fine, but there was a LOT fewer people.  So, once again, happy to co-run this thing because I had such an incredible time with both SS's at Christmas, just can't do the whole thing.
Would the co-runner need to be a moderator?  If not, I would be willing to help, although I have no clue what would be entailed on the mod side of things.  I was under the impression that this would only be open to those who had participated in the 2013 SeSa anyway, so that right there would cut down the number of people even eligible, nevermind the number who would actually sign up.

(In completely unrelated news, WTH, Ed, why are you *eating my hair*?  I know you are a kitty of very little brain, but this is ridiculous.)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Zadi had already said it would be limited to only those who participated during SS, so that will cut down on the numbers.  If we limit the sign up time and maximize the shopping time that might make it easier too.  




  We promise to be super good!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

I VOLUNTEER AS TRIBUTE!!!!! If we need anyone to help with summer SS, I volunteer!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

> Would the co-runner need to be a moderator?Â  If not, I would be willing to help, although I have no clue what would be entailed on the mod side of things.Â  I was under the impression that this would only be open to those who had participated in the 2013 SeSa anyway, so that right there would cut down the number of people even eligible, nevermind the number who would actually sign up. (In completely unrelated news, WTH, Ed, why are you *eating my hair*?Â  I know you are a kitty of very little brain, but this is ridiculous.)


 Speaking of strange and cats, my daughter was sticking her cats ear in her mouth and he was totally enjoying it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Speaking of strange and cats, my daughter was sticking her cats ear in her mouth and he was totally enjoying it.







 I laughed so hard I woke the dogs!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 15, 2014)

> Speaking of strange and cats, my daughter was sticking her cats ear in her mouth and he was totally enjoying it.


 Ummmm, that's kinda the cutest picture ever!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2014)

I will happily accept any and all help!  I could definitely use help in "tracking" the reveal thread, maybe giving some of you a section of the list (that doesn't include you, obvs), and helpers could keep track of who has/hasn't sent/received their gift.  That really was a time-sucker last time, lol.

 I love that you all still have the "elf spirit!" @KellyKaye I was watching Hunger Games:  Catching Fire last night and when Effie Trinket walked through the library and said "It's ALL mahogany" I totally thought of you!  @meaganola poor kitty has the dumbs just like my puppy!  He always tries to lick/chew/eat my hair!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

@magicalmom I can definitely help with bookkeeping!  I've run many decant circles over on bpal.org and would still be running them if I didn't have well over a thousand dollars tied up in leftover oils from unfilled slots.  I loved the admin side, but it just got too expensive for me to continue!  (Running a decant circle means allowing a certain number of people to sign up for each oil, invoicing them, keeping track of who paid for what, ordering the oils and decanting supplies, decanting the oils once they arrive, packing hundreds of perfume vials up for usually a couple dozen people, shipping them out, and tracking who has received their stuff, all on my own.  Did I mention I'm a bit OCD with a love of spreadsheets? 



  )

(ETA:  I think Edgar is actually a bit developmentally delayed.  He was *extremely* sick when I adopted him from the shelter at the tender age of two months, and we weren't sure he was going to make it for the first month he was home.  I actually don't have any pictures of him during that time because I was afraid I would jinx his survival!  Now he's two and a half years old, and he's smart as a whip when it comes to getting into places he's not supposed to, but he is very undersized, can't meow, and EATS MY HAIR.)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great new profile pic @Tiffany27la!! 
Thanks, darlin! 





aaand @magicalmom-I have a ton of spare time on my hands for the next few months, so I will be more than happy to help with any part of summer SS!!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you been watching DVD's and taking good pain drugs?
Yes! I sure have! It's too bad that the 600 mg ibuprofen I was given seriously messes up my stomach because I am running low on the hydrocodone and I am freaking out at the idea of actually feeling my mouth right now.

Hope you feel better soon, I am glad you were able to get good meds. I got 3 wisdom teeth taken out and a dry socket all I got was 400mg ibuprofen never new I could tolerate so much pain.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hope you feel better soon, I am glad you were able to get good meds. I got 3 wisdom teeth taken out and a dry socket all I got was 400mg ibuprofen never new I could tolerate so much pain.
I feel almost back to normal today, I just wish I could chew. I am so sorry that you had to go through that kind of pain, why wouldn't they give you anything better?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Tell my husband that! Hahaha, I'll have a pile of boxes arriving this week. Urban Decay, Josie Maran, Victoria Secret, Ulta, Birchbox. Yikes, I need to stop. At least I've gotten discounts on all of it. Right? That's okay, right?
Totally ok. 





I've been out sick from work for three weeks and have made sooo many purchases. It's like Christmas all over again!

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha I'm here and I hear ya!  I will be happy to *help*, but due to an upcoming family situation in June, I can't run the whole thing.  I did the Nails SS, and it was fine, but there was a LOT fewer people.  So, once again, happy to co-run this thing because I had such an incredible time with both SS's at Christmas, just can't do the whole thing.
Would the co-runner need to be a moderator?  If not, I would be willing to help, although I have no clue what would be entailed on the mod side of things.  I was under the impression that this would only be open to those who had participated in the 2013 SeSa anyway, so that right there would cut down the number of people even eligible, nevermind the number who would actually sign up.

(In completely unrelated news, WTH, Ed, why are you *eating my hair*?  I know you are a kitty of very little brain, but this is ridiculous.)

Lol my cat does that ever since we got her as a 7th month old she is 9 now. She loves doing it to unsuspecting strangers too, I call her ninja kitty.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Would the co-runner need to be a moderator?  If not, I would be willing to help, although I have no clue what would be entailed on the mod side of things.  I was under the impression that this would only be open to those who had participated in the 2013 SeSa anyway, so that right there would cut down the number of people even eligible, nevermind the number who would actually sign up.

(In completely unrelated news, WTH, Ed, why are you *eating my hair*?  I know you are a kitty of very little brain, but this is ridiculous.)

Speaking of strange and cats, my daughter was sticking her cats ear in her mouth and he was totally enjoying it.




Adorable pic!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hope you feel better soon, I am glad you were able to get good meds. I got 3 wisdom teeth taken out and a dry socket all I got was 400mg ibuprofen never new I could tolerate so much pain.
I feel almost back to normal today, I just wish I could chew. I am so sorry that you had to go through that kind of pain, why wouldn't they give you anything better?

Its the way they do things in Germany, they are afraid of people getting addicted. I was in so much pain I couldn't even see clearly everything seemed hazy. I feel bad for the hubby having to deal with me being so snappy with him. It was right before Christmas too so no yummy holiday dinners for me. I had to wait until January to be able to eat somewhat normal again. Hubby knew there was something wrong when I didn't even want to shop.  Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its the way they do things in Germany, they are afraid of people getting addicted. I was in so much pain I couldn't even see clearly everything seemed hazy. I feel bad for the hubby having to deal with me being so snappy with him. It was right before Christmas too so no yummy holiday dinners for me. I had to wait until January to be able to eat somewhat normal again. Hubby knew there was something wrong when I didn't even want to shop.  Glad you are feeling better!
Oh that is so crazy, but I guess I understand the drug concerns. I am glad to be feeling better but the hunger is not okay! Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its the way they do things in Germany, they are afraid of people getting addicted. I was in so much pain I couldn't even see clearly everything seemed hazy. I feel bad for the hubby having to deal with me being so snappy with him. It was right before Christmas too so no yummy holiday dinners for me. I had to wait until January to be able to eat somewhat normal again. Hubby knew there was something wrong when I didn't even want to shop.  Glad you are feeling better!

I had surgery in Guatemala and it was the same way.  I kept asking for stronger pain meds post-surgery (appendicitis, apparently it won't plan itself around trips), and they said I'd get addicted.  They aren't inherently wrong, but I've never experienced so much pain.  At least I'm not addicted to pain killers?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its the way they do things in Germany, they are afraid of people getting addicted. I was in so much pain I couldn't even see clearly everything seemed hazy. I feel bad for the hubby having to deal with me being so snappy with him. It was right before Christmas too so no yummy holiday dinners for me. I had to wait until January to be able to eat somewhat normal again. Hubby knew there was something wrong when I didn't even want to shop.  Glad you are feeling better!

I had surgery in Guatemala and it was the same way.  I kept asking for stronger pain meds post-surgery (appendicitis, apparently it won't plan itself around trips), and they said I'd get addicted.  They aren't inherently wrong, but I've never experienced so much pain.  At least I'm not addicted to pain killers?

Sorry to hear that sounds much worse than getting teeth pulled. Being in a foreign country and having surgery sounds so scary. I guess that is the good part we are not addicted to  pain killers but I would have been happy with at least a 3 day supply.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear that sounds much worse than getting teeth pulled. Being in a foreign country and having surgery sounds so scary. I guess that is the good part we are not addicted to  pain killers but I would have been happy with at least a 3 day supply.

It was an adventure!  It makes for a good story now, but it was definitely scary! 




 I would also have liked a 3 day supply, at least for my travel out of the country, because that was pretty brutal.  If I wasn't moving it was fine, but the car ride and then airplane ride was rough.  My dad came to Guatemala and got me, like a rescue or something.  Thankful to have him!  It's kind of like a real life "got attacked by a bear" story- there's no way it should have happened, but it definitely did!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear that sounds much worse than getting teeth pulled. Being in a foreign country and having surgery sounds so scary. I guess that is the good part we are not addicted to  pain killers but I would have been happy with at least a 3 day supply.

It was an adventure!  It makes for a good story now, but it was definitely scary! 



 I would also have liked a 3 day supply, at least for my travel out of the country, because that was pretty brutal.  If I wasn't moving it was fine, but the car ride and then airplane ride was rough.  My dad came to Guatemala and got me, like a rescue or something.  Thankful to have him!  It's kind of like a real life "got attacked by a bear" story- there's no way it should have happened, but it definitely did!

Thats great your dad came to get you. Definitely one interesting story.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 25, 2014)

I guess it is just hard to find a good balance?  We definitely way over subscribe pain medication in this country- not only do people never build up any kind of tolerance for pain, but instead they gain a tolerance for the meds!  But not providing them at all seems just as extreme.


----------



## Jac13 (Mar 30, 2014)

So did we settle on the SS for Summer? I def want to sign up. Participated in both Christmas ones. I find these things are too fun.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 9, 2014)

I would like to have at least a month to shop before the shipping date.  Since we had talked about doing it in June, shouldn't we start signing up soon?  Just my two cents.  I know the turn-around was pretty quick last time and it would be nice to have a little more time to stalk and shop!


----------



## MissRoe (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like to have at least a month to shop before the shipping date.  Since we had talked about doing it in June, shouldn't we start signing up soon?  Just my two cents.  I know the turn-around was pretty quick last time and it would be nice to have a little more time to stalk and shop! 




Yes, did we find someone to take charge and divvy up the secret summer santa's?? Let's get this party started!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 9, 2014)

I think Magicalmom said she would help do it if some of us helped her.


----------



## DeSha (Apr 9, 2014)

That's great to hear. I have been stockpiling some things and looking forward to playing Santa!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2014)

If we can't organize on MUT maybe elfster? It has all we need I think.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2014)

I am working on it ladies! My laptop screen finally punked out so right now it's whatever I can do with a smartphone and an iPad. But I'll get a timeline together this weekend and start a sign up thread in late April, after the site transitions over to the new format. I'm thinking two weeks of signup (late April-Early May), two months of shopping (early May-Early July), and start shipping July 4th (allowing a two week window for shipping, so technically July 5th-19th because PO's are closed on the 4th in the US). Right now what I need are ideas and suggestions based on last time. What worked? What didn't? Obviously any update to rules will go through Zadi and the other mods first, but I think we have a good system going! I want to know how we can make it even better!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am working on it ladies! My laptop screen finally punked out so right now it's whatever I can do with a smartphone and an iPad. But I'll get a timeline together this weekend and start a sign up thread in late April, after the site transitions over to the new format. I'm thinking two weeks of signup (late April-Early May), two months of shopping (early May-Early July), and start shipping July 4th (allowing a two week window for shipping, so technically July 5th-19th because PO's are closed on the 4th in the US).

Right now what I need are ideas and suggestions based on last time. What worked? What didn't? Obviously any update to rules will go through Zadi and the other mods first, but I think we have a good system going! I want to know how we can make it even better!

Leigh, this sounds awesome!  I'm sure you'll get plenty of suggestions, but I wanted to let you know that if you need help with anything- or if you're making a list of people to support, put me on it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

> I am working on it ladies! My laptop screen finally punked out so right now it's whatever I can do with a smartphone and an iPad. But I'll get a timeline together this weekend and start a sign up thread in late April, after the site transitions over to the new format. I'm thinking two weeks of signup (late April-Early May), two months of shopping (early May-Early July), and start shipping July 4th (allowing a two week window for shipping, so technically July 5th-19th because PO's are closed on the 4th in the US). Right now what I need are ideas and suggestions based on last time. What worked? What didn't? Obviously any update to rules will go through Zadi and the other mods first, but I think we have a good system going! I want to know how we can make it even better!


 You are the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's a 'Secret Santa Input Wanted' thread somewhere around here that Zadi started. This one is going to be just for members who have done SS before right? Or did I make that up?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

> > I am working on it ladies! My laptop screen finally punked out so right now it's whatever I can do with a smartphone and an iPad. But I'll get a timeline together this weekend and start a sign up thread in late April, after the site transitions over to the new format. I'm thinking two weeks of signup (late April-Early May), two months of shopping (early May-Early July), and start shipping July 4th (allowing a two week window for shipping, so technically July 5th-19th because PO's are closed on the 4th in the US). Right now what I need are ideas and suggestions based on last time. What worked? What didn't? Obviously any update to rules will go through Zadi and the other mods first, but I think we have a good system going! I want to know how we can make it even better!
> 
> 
> Leigh, this sounds awesome! Â I'm sure you'll get plenty of suggestions, but I wanted to let you know that if you need help with anything- or if you're making a list of people to support, put me on it!


 Ditto. More than happy to help!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are the best





There's a 'Secret Santa Input Wanted' thread somewhere around here that Zadi started.

This one is going to be just for members who have done SS before right? Or did I make that up?
Yes, that is what Zadi said.  That way the summer mod would not have to worry so much about people who might not get a box--thus taking a bit of the stress out of it.  

Wow--two months of shopping--thank goodness for flat rate boxes!

What do we think?  Summer Santa?  Sandal Santa?

$25 like regular SS?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2014)

Yay! And we need a new name for my helper "elves"! Yes, the exchange will only be open for those who did SS in December. I will have to hunt down the other thread with suggestions, hopefully there were some good ideas while the exchange was fresh in everyone's minds. I'm so excited for this exchange! I'm hunting down deals already!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2014)

I will be an elf/summer elf! I'm SO EXCITED


----------



## Sakura83 (Apr 10, 2014)

Gosh it's been ages since I posted due to school lately (applying to nursing school *fingers crossed*) but I follow up with updates in my emails now and then but wow! Summer SS? That sounds amazing and there is a lot of awesome products that come out in the summer.  The fun just keeps on coming, I'm happy you ladies are still keeping the love going. I'm taking a trip back home to San Diego in June so ill definitely think about participating before then since its like a makeup mecca in Cali and would love to put a little California in the gift to someone who's never been there   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyhoot I'll keep an eye out! Sounds pretty exciting !


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! And we need a new name for my helper "elves"!

Yes, the exchange will only be open for those who did SS in December. I will have to hunt down the other thread with suggestions, hopefully there were some good ideas while the exchange was fresh in everyone's minds.

I'm so excited for this exchange! I'm hunting down deals already!
Oh!  I'm still on board to be a helper elf, especially for boring admin-y stuff!  As for names, I vote for "fairy" because "elf" and "fairy" were used interchangeably during the Elizabethan era, and fairies were A REALLY IMPORTANT THING in _A Midsummer's Night Dream_.  I cannot believe I actually came up with an actual valid *reason* for this tonight.  I was so tired this afternoon at work that I was telling someone that I had been busy all day but didn't get anything done, and then he asked me what I had just been doing for the past hour in an attempt to point out that I had in fact done things, and I *had to stop and think about what I had been doing literally a minute earlier.  Oh!  Name for the swap!  Given the timeframe, we could call it a Midsummer Swap. I have no clue why I have suddenly latched onto this particular play.  Maybe it's time to go crash out for the night.

(And can we get a thread to act as a lounge for the swap helpers -- that is, the intermediaries who will transmit tracking numbers, delays, etc., once things get rolling -- to hang out so everyone knows where to find us?)


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yesssss!!! This is going to be great. I have some cool ideas for my mystery lady!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 11, 2014)

I VOLUNTEER AS TRIBUTE...to be a fairy


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll help in any way possible, whatever the title may be =p I'm ok with fairy lol


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 11, 2014)

So excited! I would also be a fairy if needed.


----------



## trekkersangel (Apr 11, 2014)

I am SO excited for this, especially since we are getting more time to stalk &amp; shop. Christmas always feels rushed to me so Christmas in July just makes me happy! I think we need a "queen of the fairies" volunteer to compile a list of all those willing to be fairies &amp; make that list readily available once shipping has started so we know where to go when we need a fairy. We also need a "question queen" who can put together a large survey that everyone should fill out before we get assigned our Santee's! Those surveys helped SO much during secret Santa for me. I think everyone should be required to fill out the survey in order to sign up! If someone does the surveys, we should be able to submit things we'd like to see on the survey to her via PM &amp; it will help her put it all together. For example, I like to know what TV/movie/etc my Santee likes (aka Disney or Doctor Who) because it takes my stalking levels up a few notches &amp; makes shopping oh so much fun! Those are some of my ideas at least! I'm getting super excited!!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't have any pixie dust (unless highlighting powder counts), but I would be happy to work as a fairy!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2014)

I actually have Pixie Dust. It was the September GDE OTM! As far as a fairy wrangler, that was the idea behind the fairy lounge: That would actually effectively be the fairy list, so if someone needed one, they could just go in and pick anyone there. I would be happy to be a question wrangler and survey coordinator! I do agree that we need one big survey to go out *before* assignments go out because the Q&amp;A stuff just got way out of control, but I think the brainstorming is something else that needs a separate thread.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I actually have Pixie Dust. It was the September GDE OTM! As far as a fairy wrangler, that was the idea behind the fairy lounge: That would actually effectively be the fairy list, so if someone needed one, they could just go in and pick anyone there.

I would be happy to be a question wrangler and survey coordinator! I do agree that we need one big survey to go out *before* assignments go out because the Q&amp;A stuff just got way out of control, but I think the brainstorming is something else that needs a separate thread.
That is a great idea!  I can't wait to see what questions we have this time!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 11, 2014)

I will be happy to do any extra work that needs to be done to get this up and moving and running smoothly! I can't wait to hang out with all of you again!


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

I can make a survey if needed! Just let me know (I'm under the impression someone up there is doing that?) Forgive me for I am tired and on finicky mobile lol


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2014)

I can put together a Fairy Central Casting list tonight, and if anyone wants to PM (to keep this thread from getting overwhelmed) survey questions to me, I can work on whipping a preliminary draft of the survey as well. (I'm in a stressed-out mood this week/month due to understaffing at work, and going all I WILL ORGANIZE THIS on things like this in my at-home time actually helps calm me down, in case anyone was wondering why I've gone all gung ho bossy older sister here. It's cheaper and easier on my body than drinking!) ETA: slinka posted while I was working on my post! Silly iPhones and those job things making typing time-consuming!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 11, 2014)

Haha now how did y'all know A Midsummer Night's Dream is my Most Favorite thing ever? You are my fairies!!! Meaganola is now Titania, Queen of the Fairies, and everyone else can feel free to pick fairy names for yourselves over in the Casting Call thread! Thanks so much for the help everyone. I appreciate it more than you know! Oh one more request, when the Casting Call thread does up, can the thread starter post the link in here? Thank you lovely fairies!


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes! Someone please post a linky when that happens!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2014)

Here we go:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142284/midsummer-swap-2014-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge

And I finally got Open Office installed on my new laptop, so I no longer have to go back and forth between a snazzy new reliable machine with non-crashy browsers and the cranky machine with spreadsheet and word processing programs, so after I take a nice, hot shower and get the dinner situation sorted out, I will work on going through the lists of questions from SeSa to try to see what we had there.  Should we do a separate thread for survey brainstorming as well?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here we go:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142284/midsummer-swap-2014-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge

And I finally got Open Office installed on my new laptop, so I no longer have to go back and forth between a snazzy new reliable machine with non-crashy browsers and the cranky machine with spreadsheet and word processing programs, so after I take a nice, hot shower and get the dinner situation sorted out, I will work on going through the lists of questions from SeSa to try to see what we had there.  Should we do a separate thread for survey brainstorming as well?
Yes!  I was envisioning a seperate thread where people can post questions, people can like them or there can be one final post with a round up of questions.

Guess it will be kind of hard to manage though if each post is a question and once it gets to mutiple pages.

Sorry I am all out of good ideas lately.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 11, 2014)

I think we should have a thread with just the questions in the first post and then everybody answers one set of questions.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we should have a thread with just the questions in the first post and then everybody answers one set of questions.
In other swaps of this nature that I have done on another board, the survey is part of what you send with your signup, so the survey responses don't get posted in public but rather sent only o the swap organizer and then to the sender.  If you have additional responses or things to say, you could create a swap list for your sender to check out like we did for Secret Santa, whether a list or a freeform post, but either way, specifically not part of the thread.  It was a nightmare to try to comb through the discussion thread for SeSa trying to find relevant posts, and a lot of people didn't even fill out survey questions in the thread because it was just too overwhelming to deal with, which made it really hard to shop for people.  At least that's what I thought we were trying to accomplish with getting the survey squared away ahead of time.


----------



## roxymama (Apr 11, 2014)

I wasn't In the Dec Secret Santa but I'm lurking out of the shadows to follow this because I get giddy watching other people so happy and looking at all the pretties. Same reason I'll spend three hours looking through sub box threads that I don't subscribe to! Ok I'm gonna sidle back into the shadows now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 12, 2014)

> I wasn't In the Dec Secret Santa but I'm lurking out of the shadows to follow this because I get giddy watching other people so happy and looking at all the pretties. Same reason I'll spend three hours looking through sub box threads that I don't subscribe to! Ok I'm gonna sidle back into the shadows now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You should come out of he shadows more often. These are some of the nicest people on the internet.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will be an elf/summer elf! I'm SO EXCITED
Me too I loved being an elf!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wasn't In the Dec Secret Santa but I'm lurking out of the shadows to follow this because I get giddy watching other people so happy and looking at all the pretties. Same reason I'll spend three hours looking through sub box threads that I don't subscribe to!
Ok I'm gonna sidle back into the shadows now





You should come out of he shadows more often. These are some of the nicest people on the internet.


----------



## roxymama (Apr 12, 2014)

> You should come out of he shadows more often. These are some of the nicest people on the internet.


 Ok...thanks ladies! I'm already getting excited for Dec.


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok...thanks ladies! I'm already getting excited for Dec.

Me too.  I am super jealous of this thread right now.  I hadn't found MUT last December, so was not a part of Secret Santa.  But this kind of thing is right up my alley, would have loved to be able to participate.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so freakin excited! I'm flying back to the states tomorrow, (instead of July like I had originally planned) so that means I'll actually get to participate in Summer Santa!!! or Mid-Summer Santa! Or whatever..just YAY!!!! I had the best time shopping for @KellyKaye last year, and I can't wait to spoil my new girl rotten!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 12, 2014)

I created a survey question brainstorming thread!  It's over here: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142290/discussion-midsummer-swap-2014-survey-brainstorming

I've been digging around various places for questions and just throwing them all together (editing for duplicates or irrelevance), so it can use some a lot of help in the editing department.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so freakin excited! I'm flying back to the states tomorrow, (instead of July like I had originally planned) so that means I'll actually get to participate in Summer Santa!!! or Mid-Summer Santa! Or whatever..just YAY!!!! I had the best time shopping for @KellyKaye last year, and I can't wait to spoil my new girl rotten!  
Yay, glad to hear you will be able to participate.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so freakin excited! I'm flying back to the states tomorrow, (instead of July like I had originally planned) so that means I'll actually get to participate in Summer Santa!!! or Mid-Summer Santa! Or whatever..just YAY!!!! I had the best time shopping for @KellyKaye last year, and I can't wait to spoil my new girl rotten!  
So glad that you get to come back to the states early!

Everyone on this thread was so awesome! I can't wait to hang out with all of you again.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 12, 2014)

I am so looking forward to doing this again--MOAR SHOPPING!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok officially moving discussion over to OUR OWN THREAD!  It's the "pre-game warmup" discussion thread, and it's where all discussion will take place before the site moves, and either a new thread will be set up for discussion, or this one will continue.  I'll have more info on that later, of course!

If there is anything that needs its own sub-thread (like fairy signups and quiz discussion), either @meaganola or I will start a new thread for that subtopic.  In the meantime... discuss away!  Glitter throwing and fairy wing design ideas are welcome!!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142310/a-midsummer-nights-dream-summer-2014-secret-santa-pre-sign-up-discussion


----------

